# World of Weeman



## weeman

Okay as i have mentioned here and there i am competing on August the 1st in Harry Ogg's new Scottish UKBFF show,wasnt supposed to be competing this year but as the Scottish season went on and watched Rams dieting and helped another cpl of guys it become apparent to me that this year out malarky just doesnt sit well with me,so decided on a whim after many months of lost focus to grab the bull by the horns and do the show in question 

Main aim of this is to get back the condition i have shown in the past at all costs,i am a very gung ho all or nothing type of person and will go to any lengths i can to achieve this,also feel i need to redeem myself for the poor showing of myself from last year and be able to say a big fuk you to the miserable venemous cvnts that surround us here in Ayrshire who have written me off 

For the first time since my first prep also,this show prep is distraction free in that i have stopped all reccy drugs,drinking and sexing of others for the duration so i focus 100% on the job at hand (for a change :lol: )

Pics will no doubt be vast and many once i start taking them but unusually for me i havent taken any progress shots yet,think its more because of the mindfuk it is seeing Rams n Rab in top nik as they near the end of their diets and i am obviously a fat watery mess beginning mine lol

However photo whorage shall be plentyfull when the time comes

Drug usage at the mo is every 4-5 days-1x elite la pharma t350,1x lixus t400,1x prochem EQ300,1x lixus tren e 150.

Peps are GHRP 2+GRF,dosed 125mcg of each am,afternoon and prebed,everyday.

Started clen and eph this week doing two days on two days off,using the opposing drug on off days,eph 2x?? (undosed tabs) am and pm on eph days and clen is 80mcg on clen days 

Thats it drug wise,shockingly for memg:

I'm into my third week of 15 week diet,will be 12 weeks out this coming Sunday.

Diet wise it looks like this at the mo.

meal 1

50g Extreme whey,2x Extreme Krevolution

(cardio 30 mins every day)

meal 2

100g oats,25g raisins,50g Extreme Pro 6

meal 3

250g pots,250g ultra lean steak mince (made up as mince n tatties using 1 oxo and 1 teaspoon of gravy granuals)

meal 4

250g chicken

either 2x wholemeal pitta bread or 2x corn tortilla wraps,25g low fat cheese

2xkrevolution

meal 5

250g pots

250g ULSM

meal 6

250g chicken

2xpitta/wraps

25g low fat cheese

meal 7

50g pro 6,2x krevolution

Training nights i'll have 25g extreme whey pwo and 200g bananas.

Thats about it,now as per normal,feel free to use,abuse,whore,slag,argue and anything else deemed relevant or not:thumb:


----------



## WRT

Good luck slut


----------



## LittleChris

Quite a low dose considering your previous posts. You finding this more than adequate or just trying something different for a change?

Will be reading for sure


----------



## hilly

cracking stuff mate, dnt let me down get some start pics up. your always looking pretty decent. rams did it so only fair you do hahah 

will be following with interest as always and i expect nothing else than awesome condition from you


----------



## weeman

WRT said:


> Good luck slut


cheers filthbag 



LittleChris said:


> Quite a low dose considering your previous posts. You finding this more than adequate or just trying something different for a change?
> 
> Will be reading for sure


Yeah just trying it a little differently for a change,its more akin to my first drug protocol during prep,not that i'm saying there was really anything wrong with the drug use since,just i know myself i over do it a lot lol


----------



## Ak_88

Good luck Weester - what sort of training at you doing at present?


----------



## weeman

hilly said:


> cracking stuff mate, dnt let me down get some start pics up. your always looking pretty decent. rams did it so only fair you do hahah
> 
> will be following with interest as always and i expect nothing else than awesome condition from you


lol i only got cpl pics taken the day before i started prep that i already whored in Joe's journal,but hey,no better way to start the journal than with a gunshot i guess:thumbup1:


----------



## kgb

I am excited.

Subscribed.


----------



## weeman

Ak_88 said:


> Good luck Weester - what sort of training at you doing at present?


cheers mate 

current training is day on day off,chest/tri's,back/traps,delts/bi's,quads/hams/calves,cardio is fast paced walking every morning for 30 mins at the mo.


----------



## RedKola

Oft, aye ye were fair hammering that treadmill this morning! :lol:

I was on it just before you - I nearly died! :lol:

Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## chris27

good luck with it all mate .


----------



## XL

Subscribed, looking forward to this.


----------



## chrisj28

Good luck on the prep weeman. Must be serious if you stopping your adult fun lol.


----------



## Rossco700

Subscribed..... good luck pal!! Was just gonna say get some photo's up ya massive bas, but you've beat me too it!!!! I'm gonna follow this like a hawk bud, as I'm really interested to see how people do their prep's and watch the progress along the way:thumb:


----------



## Team1

Weehitler. I will be routing for you and if slacking, will be over to drive along side you during cardio with a loud speaker shouting abuse about you being fat


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> Oft, aye ye were fair hammering that treadmill this morning! :lol:
> 
> I was on it just before you - I nearly died! :lol:
> 
> Good luck! :thumb:


lol i was fooked for the first ten minutes,just couldnt pace myself lmao dont know how many times i looked in the mirror and near shot off the end of the treadmill PMSL

In the end my tshirt looked as if bucket water had been emptied on me lol have to say tho that thing is the way forward for me cardio wise this time round!!



chris27 said:


> good luck with it all mate .





Brandl said:


> Subscribed, looking forward to this.





chrisj28 said:


> Good luck on the prep weeman. Must be serious if you stopping your adult fun lol.


thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## weeman

Rossco700 said:


> Subscribed..... good luck pal!! Was just gonna say get some photo's up ya massive bas, but you've beat me too it!!!! I'm gonna follow this like a hawk bud, as I'm really interested to see how people do their prep's and watch the progress along the way:thumb:


lol cheers matey 



Team1 said:


> Weehitler. I will be routing for you and if slacking, will be over to drive along side you during cardio with a loud speaker shouting abuse about you being fat


lmao after what you have had to go thru being bossed about on a weekly basis for the last several weeks i would expect no less mate,you can call it revenge :lol:


----------



## AB1990

Looking good in the pics, what weight are you now weeman?


----------



## weeman

AB1990 said:


> Looking good in the pics, what weight are you now weeman?


dont know too scared to look lmao

was 222.5lbs this morning,aiming to be in the over 90's class at the show but if i come in under then not fussed,just so long as i am peeled


----------



## Guest

Sweeeeet, looking forward to this  Good luck fellow ginger (im only slightly ginger btw)


----------



## weeman

oh,also another amendment to this diet will be no two day cheating etc,cheats will be contained to a few hours on a sunday night,did a half day binge at weekend just gone and it was horrific,felt horrible,heart rate was thru the roof,agitated,uncomfortable,sweating,couldnt even shag or anything,so have decided its not for me anymore,will be leaving that kind of thing to post show :lol:


----------



## weeman

Dan said:


> Sweeeeet, looking forward to this  Good luck fellow ginger (im only slightly ginger btw)


cheers mate  but you is what you is,and thats ginge,embrace it.:laugh:


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> lol i only got cpl pics taken the day before i started prep that i already whored in Joe's journal,but hey,no better way to start the journal than with a gunshot i guess:thumbup1:


Waistline conveniently hidden :whistling:

Get that preggers belly pushed out mate, join the illustrious and exclusive club (ie, just me :lol: )


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> oh,also another amendment to this diet will be no two day cheating etc,cheats will be contained to a few hours on a sunday night,did a half day binge at weekend just gone and it was horrific,felt horrible,heart rate was thru the roof,agitated,uncomfortable,sweating,couldnt even shag or anything,so have decided its not for me anymore,will be leaving that kind of thing to post show :lol:


Slack jawed ***!!!!!!


----------



## Team1

I think you should make a point of keping the fcuk away from the scales mate. if your under, your under. Yo would surely do more damage on a British level in the over 80k band, peeled and just makin it into the class?

Im going to make sure you suffer during this diet. I relly mean that. Your a c*nt and i hate you :lol:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Waistline conveniently hidden :whistling:
> 
> Get that preggers belly pushed out mate, join the illustrious and exclusive club (ie, just me :lol: )





rs007 said:


> Slack jawed ***!!!!!!


i fkn know mate,i know,i was near in tears,it was like waking up from a dream and realising you cant actually fly,like i lost my superpowers.

Of course as per usual,here we are midway from the last cheat to the next and right now my mind is saying i want that binge already :lol: :lol:

Thank fuk we are at UKBFF scottish this sunday as that should curtail me heavily!


----------



## Suprakill4

Good luck mate. Will be keeping an eye on this, looking huge in the pics!


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> I think you should make a point of keping the fcuk away from the scales mate. if your under, your under. Yo would surely do more damage on a British level in the over 80k band, peeled and just makin it into the class?
> 
> Im going to make sure you suffer during this diet. I relly mean that. Your a c*nt and i hate you :lol:


so long as the guns stay looking big i dont care what weight i end up,come dead last,dont give a fook so long as the guns look awesome :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nemises

Nice one, another one to lurk in. Good luck!

How come protien is so low in PWO shake?


----------



## essexboy

weeman said:


> oh,also another amendment to this diet will be no two day cheating etc,cheats will be contained to a few hours on a sunday night,did a half day binge at weekend just gone and it was horrific,felt horrible,heart rate was thru the roof,agitated,uncomfortable,sweating,couldnt even shag or anything,so have decided its not for me anymore,will be leaving that kind of thing to post show :lol:


W/man, what do you mean by "half day binge" do you mean that excess food was responsible for you feeling bad? How many calories are you going to be eating daily? Following with interest.


----------



## weeman

kieren1234 said:


> Good luck mate. Will be keeping an eye on this, looking huge in the pics!


cheers matey 



Nemises said:


> Nice one, another one to lurk in. Good luck!
> 
> How come protien is so low in PWO shake?


thanks bud 

Protein is low because i will be having my meal shortly after when i get home so no need for huge amount


----------



## Team1

Did you get my quad pic today slut?

also. This journal is gonna run away quick :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> lol i only got cpl pics taken the day before i started prep that i already whored in Joe's journal,but hey,no better way to start the journal than with a gunshot i guess:thumbup1:


 Them guns are massive.

All the best mate.

I will be glued to this:thumbup1:


----------



## ShaunMc

weeman said:


> lol i only got cpl pics taken the day before i started prep that i already whored in Joe's journal,but hey,no better way to start the journal than with a gunshot i guess:thumbup1:


fcuk me weeman ur looking huuuuge and impressive ....... i gotta start getting my **** in gear

good to see u back in comp mode mate ...looking forward to meeting up soon ..


----------



## weeman

essexboy said:


> W/man, what do you mean by "half day binge" do you mean that excess food was responsible for you feeling bad? How many calories are you going to be eating daily? Following with interest.


thanks mate 

half day binge was following-

2x savoury beef n cheese specials from the Caley stores

snickers flapjack

2x150g pkt Red Sky cheese n bacon crisps

2x500ml koppaberg pear cider

2x pkts of cadburies crunchie cookies

100g milka bar with dime bar bits

1 ltr creme de mascaponi ice cream

230gpkt haribo jelly stars

230g wine gums

270g pkt choc fudge

8 rolo yogurts

3 amore orange yogurts

2 ltrs apple and pineapple fruit juice

box cadburys choc fingers

180g bar bournville choc with real orange bits (this is the fkn sh1t i ked thee not)

200g pkt shortbread

300g pkt cadburies choc n shortbread biscuits

cpl boxes of easter rabbit chocs i got reduced

2 boxes morrisons popcorn chicken

roast chicken,chips n gravy

you can see why i felt a wee touch off afterwards :lol:

As for calories consumed on diet i have no idea mate,its not something i ever pay attention to,i just add up the macros and whatever calories are is what they are


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Did you get my quad pic today slut?
> 
> also. This journal is gonna run away quick :lol:


did indeed mate,v impressive,vascular as FUK!!!! things look to be going well:thumbup1:



Jay.32 said:


> Them guns are massive.
> 
> All the best mate.
> 
> I will be glued to this:thumbup1:


lol thanks Jay 



ShaunMc said:


> fcuk me weeman ur looking huuuuge and impressive ....... i gotta start getting my **** in gear
> 
> good to see u back in comp mode mate ...looking forward to meeting up soon ..


cheers big chap,gimme the muscle your carrying then i'll be happy you big fker!!

will get a good chat at the brits this time!


----------



## RedKola

Ohhh the milka bar with Dime bar in it is AWESOME!  :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc

weeman said:


> did indeed mate,v impressive,vascular as FUK!!!! things look to be going well:thumbup1:
> 
> lol thanks Jay
> 
> c*heers big chap,gimme the muscle your carrying then i'll be happy you big fker!!*
> 
> *
> will get a good chat at the brits this time!*


def mate im 41 that weekend so will be looking to celebrate in style :whistling:


----------



## XL

weeman said:


> half day binge was following-
> 
> 2x savoury beef n cheese specials from the Caley stores
> 
> snickers flapjack
> 
> 2x150g pkt Red Sky cheese n bacon crisps
> 
> 2x500ml koppaberg pear cider
> 
> 2x pkts of cadburies crunchie cookies
> 
> 100g milka bar with dime bar bits
> 
> 1 ltr creme de mascaponi ice cream
> 
> 230gpkt haribo jelly stars
> 
> 230g wine gums
> 
> 270g pkt choc fudge
> 
> 8 rolo yogurts
> 
> 3 amore orange yogurts
> 
> 2 ltrs apple and pineapple fruit juice
> 
> box cadburys choc fingers
> 
> 180g bar bournville choc with real orange bits (this is the fkn sh1t i ked thee not)
> 
> 200g pkt shortbread
> 
> 300g pkt cadburies choc n shortbread biscuits
> 
> cpl boxes of easter rabbit chocs i got reduced
> 
> 2 boxes morrisons popcorn chicken
> 
> roast chicken,chips n gravy


 :thumbup1:

Good work.


----------



## coldo

weeman said:


> thanks mate
> 
> half day binge was following-
> 
> 2x savoury beef n cheese specials from the Caley stores
> 
> snickers flapjack
> 
> 2x150g pkt Red Sky cheese n bacon crisps
> 
> 2x500ml koppaberg pear cider
> 
> 2x pkts of cadburies crunchie cookies
> 
> 100g milka bar with dime bar bits
> 
> 1 ltr creme de mascaponi ice cream
> 
> 230gpkt haribo jelly stars
> 
> 230g wine gums
> 
> 270g pkt choc fudge
> 
> 8 rolo yogurts
> 
> 3 amore orange yogurts
> 
> 2 ltrs apple and pineapple fruit juice
> 
> box cadburys choc fingers
> 
> 180g bar bournville choc with real orange bits (this is the fkn sh1t i ked thee not)
> 
> 200g pkt shortbread
> 
> 300g pkt cadburies choc n shortbread biscuits
> 
> cpl boxes of easter rabbit chocs i got reduced
> 
> 2 boxes morrisons popcorn chicken
> 
> roast chicken,chips n gravy


Amazing effort :cool2:

Will follow this one, best of luck. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jux

I always have a cheat day with the intention of "doing a weeman" but never can.

My first journal subscription 

Hefty gunnage!


----------



## kawikid

Nice one "The Oracle TM". I'll be a-lurking. 

I did think you'd crumble to journal pressure eventually. :lol: Never one to miss a photo-whore-extravaganza opportunity !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linny

Nice one Bri :thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev

Fvck me loads of new journals to keep up with now...Hack's, Con's...yours :cursing: 

It will be worth it though, I was actually thinking today it would be great if you had a journal as I havn't seen much on your day to day eating (in as non-stalkerish way as possible:lol etc. looks like it's my lucky day - good luck!


----------



## Dig

Good luck mate!! will try to keep up with this journal


----------



## weeman

Brandl said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Good work.





coldo said:


> Amazing effort :cool2:
> 
> Will follow this one, best of luck. :thumbup1:


no guys,it was a pityfull fail,i was honestly gutted thats all it took to make me feel ill in comparison to past years cheat days :lol:



Lloyd DA said:


> I always have a cheat day with the intention of "doing a weeman" but never can.
> 
> My first journal subscription
> 
> Hefty gunnage!


lol cheers mate



kawikid said:


> Nice one "The Oracle TM". I'll be a-lurking.
> 
> I did think you'd crumble to journal pressure eventually. :lol: Never one to miss a photo-whore-extravaganza opportunity !! :lol: :lol:


lmao the oracle :lol:

gotta whore the pics mate,just need to get new ones taken,god knows Joe will be in here spreading his brown love via piccage soon enough :lol:


----------



## weeman

Linny said:


> Nice one Bri :thumbup1:


thanks Lin,you gotta get one up now!!!!



SALKev said:


> Fvck me loads of new journals to keep up with now...Hack's, Con's...yours :cursing:
> 
> It will be worth it though, I was actually thinking today it would be great if you had a journal as I havn't seen much on your day to day eating (in as non-stalkerish way as possible:lol etc. looks like it's my lucky day - good luck!





Dig said:


> Good luck mate!! will try to keep up with this journal


cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## BillC

I'm surethose pics have been up before! I'm telling you lot now, he's doing a Rams, then again, he taught Rams all he knows about whoring, but he remains the master. He'll dig out some old pic of him pushing his gut out, looking out of shape, then BOOOOOOM shredded pics like he's done it in 4 weeks.

Then the selling of Weegunstm Training Routine DVD will come out for £15.99 on the forum, and we'll all buy it thinking we too can transform ourselves in 4 weeks. Got you Scots sussed I tell ya.

You look good though ow beautiful ginger one. Ow, best of luck my ginger highness, please tell me why your cut is more than my bulk by some 2000kcals:lol:


----------



## weeman

BillC said:


> I'm surethose pics have been up before! I'm telling you lot now, he's doing a Rams, then again, he taught Rams all he knows about whoring, but he remains the master. He'll dig out some old pic of him pushing his gut out, looking out of shape, then BOOOOOOM shredded pics like he's done it in 4 weeks.
> 
> Then the selling of Weegunstm Training Routine DVD will come out for £15.99 on the forum, and we'll all buy it thinking we too can transform ourselves in 4 weeks. Got you Scots sussed I tell ya.
> 
> You look good though ow beautiful ginger one. Ow, best of luck my ginger highness, please tell me why your cut is more than my bulk by some 2000kcals:lol:


lol pics defo been up before,cpl weeks ago in JW's journal when i was laying the smackdown before i started diet lol

I got no idea how much my kcals are yet,must be near 4000 i think,prot is around 370-385 and carbs are 300-350,fats fook knows but i think high double figures just now.

Once the @rse drops out my carbs it will look much more cut like kcal wise no doubt lol


----------



## kitt81

awesome!!! another journal to read!!! i love reading ur journals bri!! makes my day!! u have a great writing style along with 'plastic spastic'!!lol!!

that binge day u had was tres impressive!! id be luckyto do that all weekend!!!

good luck wi the prep. patiently awaiting photo whoring!!! xx


----------



## leafman

Subscribed, good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Irish Beast

Can I ask why you are using 2 different test brands? They are the same type aren't they?


----------



## weeman

kitt81 said:


> awesome!!! another journal to read!!! i love reading ur journals bri!! makes my day!! u have a great writing style along with 'plastic spastic'!!lol!!
> 
> that binge day u had was tres impressive!! id be luckyto do that all weekend!!!
> 
> good luck wi the prep. patiently awaiting photo whoring!!! xx


lol thanks hen,photo whoring at the mo would look less than impressive tho,in process of getting tan with mt2 so as to make the gingeness less harsh on everyones poor eyes :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

leafman said:


> Subscribed, good luck :thumbup1:


cheers buddy 



Irish Beast said:


> Can I ask why you are using 2 different test brands? They are the same type aren't they?


they are both different blends,the t350 is a 5 blend and the t400 is a 3 blend,but thats not the reason i am using them,its because i had a few bottles of them lying around so just thought jam in one of each 

Also forgot to add in addition of test prop on each jab day,i use 100mg of it split between two pins in the stack for site swell


----------



## big silver back

I shall keep an eye on this, i dont like to see anyone with bigger arms than me so im hoping they will shrink with diet :whistling: :lol: but seriously good luck with your prep, get fcuking shredded and blow everyone away mate :thumb:


----------



## weeman

big silver back said:


> I shall keep an eye on this, i dont like to see anyone with bigger arms than me so im hoping they will shrink with diet :whistling: :lol: but seriously good luck with your prep, get fcuking shredded and blow everyone away mate :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: are you off your head mate,believe me yours DWARF mine!!!

and thanks big butty:thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: are you off your head mate,believe me yours DWARF mine!!!
> 
> and thanks big butty:thumbup1:


Im taking a tape measure to southport and me and you are in the toilets!!!! No wait that come out wrong :lol:


----------



## essexboy

weeman said:


> thanks mate
> 
> half day binge was following-
> 
> 2x savoury beef n cheese specials from the Caley stores
> 
> snickers flapjack
> 
> 2x150g pkt Red Sky cheese n bacon crisps
> 
> 2x500ml koppaberg pear cider
> 
> 2x pkts of cadburies crunchie cookies
> 
> 100g milka bar with dime bar bits
> 
> 1 ltr creme de mascaponi ice cream
> 
> 230gpkt haribo jelly stars
> 
> 230g wine gums
> 
> 270g pkt choc fudge
> 
> 8 rolo yogurts
> 
> 3 amore orange yogurts
> 
> 2 ltrs apple and pineapple fruit juice
> 
> box cadburys choc fingers
> 
> 180g bar bournville choc with real orange bits (this is the fkn sh1t i ked thee not)
> 
> 200g pkt shortbread
> 
> 300g pkt cadburies choc n shortbread biscuits
> 
> cpl boxes of easter rabbit chocs i got reduced
> 
> 2 boxes morrisons popcorn chicken
> 
> roast chicken,chips n gravy
> 
> you can see why i felt a wee touch off afterwards :lol:
> 
> As for calories consumed on diet i have no idea mate,its not something i ever pay attention to,i just add up the macros and whatever calories are is what they are


I can see the "problem now" it was the wine gums!!! :whistling:


----------



## wes

weeman said:


> thanks mate
> 
> half day binge was following-
> 
> 2x savoury beef n cheese specials from the Caley stores
> 
> snickers flapjack
> 
> 2x150g pkt Red Sky cheese n bacon crisps
> 
> 2x500ml koppaberg pear cider
> 
> 2x pkts of cadburies crunchie cookies
> 
> 100g milka bar with dime bar bits
> 
> 1 ltr creme de mascaponi ice cream
> 
> 230gpkt haribo jelly stars
> 
> 230g wine gums
> 
> 270g pkt choc fudge
> 
> 8 rolo yogurts
> 
> 3 amore orange yogurts
> 
> 2 ltrs apple and pineapple fruit juice
> 
> box cadburys choc fingers
> 
> 180g bar bournville choc with real orange bits (this is the fkn sh1t i ked thee not)
> 
> 200g pkt shortbread
> 
> 300g pkt cadburies choc n shortbread biscuits
> 
> cpl boxes of easter rabbit chocs i got reduced
> 
> 2 boxes morrisons popcorn chicken
> 
> roast chicken,chips n gravy
> 
> you can see why i felt a wee touch off afterwards :lol:
> 
> As for calories consumed on diet i have no idea mate,its not something i ever pay attention to,i just add up the macros and whatever calories are is what they are


Jeez, you weren't kidding. I think that would finish me off, if I had it in half a day.

Awesome gunnage filthbag, will be following this one.


----------



## Irish Beast

weeman said:


> cheers buddy
> 
> they are both different blends,the t350 is a 5 blend and the t400 is a 3 blend,but thats not the reason i am using them,its because i had a few bottles of them lying around so just thought jam in one of each
> 
> Also forgot to add in addition of test prop on each jab day,i use 100mg of it split between two pins in the stack for site swell


Ah right cheers.

I'm doing a bit of mixing on current cycle as well. Trying to get rid of some bits and pieces. I wanna hammer the new stuff though as its pip free whereas the older one hurts like hell!


----------



## bravo9

good luck weeman,, looking great in the pics,, sure you will kill it when it comes to stage time :thumbup1:


----------



## Linny

weeman said:


> thanks Lin,you gotta get one up now!!!!


Not a chance in fcking hell


----------



## Geo

First off, when i seen you last week dude, my first impression was, DUDE get a bigger fuking hoody. That one dont fit you, its like a wet suit. Your Huge MoFo!!!!

Will be following this dude, love to see how you diet with regards to your diet and cardio routine.

Gear wise, people think that alot will help you more. Be interesting to see how you come in using very little. I feel that gear wise you dont need alot to cut. But thats just my opinion?

ok WTF is POTS??

Good luck dude,


----------



## Tommy10

how much protein are you gettin from your 4 x250g meals Bri?


----------



## weeman

big silver back said:


> Im taking a tape measure to southport and me and you are in the toilets!!!! No wait that come out wrong :lol:


roflmao i got very scared for a second there!!! :lol: :lol:



essexboy said:


> I can see the "problem now" it was the wine gums!!! :whistling:


PMSL your right mate,you hit the nail on the head :lol:



wes said:


> Jeez, you weren't kidding. I think that would finish me off, if I had it in half a day.
> 
> Awesome gunnage filthbag, will be following this one.


cheers mate



Irish Beast said:


> Ah right cheers.
> 
> I'm doing a bit of mixing on current cycle as well. Trying to get rid of some bits and pieces. I wanna hammer the new stuff though as its pip free whereas the older one hurts like hell!


ach a bit of PIP is good for you mate,thats why i bung some prop into various bits of me on showday so that when i am flexing it hurts,that way i still 'feel' the muscle:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

bravo9 said:


> good luck weeman,, looking great in the pics,, sure you will kill it when it comes to stage time :thumbup1:


thanks mate,i fkn better nail it this time round!!



Linny said:


> Not a chance in fcking hell


doh,you spoil sport,girls journals so much nicer to look at that guys ones,tho i may be being biased there:whistling:



Geo said:


> First off, when i seen you last week dude, my first impression was, DUDE get a bigger fuking hoody. That one dont fit you, its like a wet suit. Your Huge MoFo!!!!
> 
> Will be following this dude, love to see how you diet with regards to your diet and cardio routine.
> 
> Gear wise, people think that alot will help you more. Be interesting to see how you come in using very little. I feel that gear wise you dont need alot to cut. But thats just my opinion?
> 
> ok WTF is POTS??
> 
> Good luck dude,


lol i felt small when you were in that day mate,was thinking 'fuk he aint seen me in ages,he gnr think i aint changed' lolol cheers big chap 

pots are short for potatoes btw 



Pelayo said:


> how much protein are you gettin from your 4 x250g meals Bri?


getting about 200g prot from the meat alone in those meals mate,more when you include incidentals from whatever else i am having with the meat


----------



## Tommy10

getting about 200g prot from the meat alone in those meals mate,more when you include incidentals from whatever else i am having with the meat


----------



## dmcc

Mmm another journal for me to get all legitimately gay in 

Good luck Bri - not that you'll need it.


----------



## weeman

dmcc said:


> Mmm another journal for me to get all legitimately gay in
> 
> Good luck Bri - not that you'll need it.


thanks Darren,and feel free to gay away mate,when the carbs are low and energy is down,thats when to make the move with the chloroform rag mate:thumbup1: :lol: :lol:

and i need all the luck i can get!! confidence took bad knock last year which is why i am trying so hard this time around,cant look like that again.


----------



## sizar

Hench .. will be following .. nice one


----------



## Geo

Dude, you'l be fine this year. Just get on with what you do best and come in peeled. 

With regards to your gear usage, do you feel that many people over complicate things when dieting down. I.e using too much?? Thoughts please?


----------



## MXD

OOooo just seen this BOOM


----------



## weeman

sizar said:


> Hench .. will be following .. nice one


 :thumb:



Geo said:


> Dude, you'l be fine this year. Just get on with what you do best and come in peeled.
> 
> With regards to your gear usage, do you feel that many people over complicate things when dieting down. I.e using too much?? Thoughts please?


yes i do think many do overcomplicate things big time,dont get me wrong there is nothing wrong with trying all sorts of things out but some do jump in way too deep too soon,particularly guys doing first shows a lot i feel,they get overloaded with what more experienced athletes are doing and feel they should go down that road too,but its certainly not needed in those cases.

If this prep goes well then i may add in some other bits n bobs when i start my prep for scottish in january,but till then,this time,i'm keeping it pretty simple 

contrast is this time last prep at this point i was on 2g+test,20 dbol a day,cpl oxy a day,1g eq,500mg tren,400mg mast,20iu slin ed t4,t3,clen,eph.



MXD said:


> OOooo just seen this BOOM


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Geo

weeman said:


> :thumb:
> 
> yes i do think many do overcomplicate things big time,dont get me wrong there is nothing wrong with trying all sorts of things out but some do jump in way too deep too soon,particularly guys doing first shows a lot i feel,they get overloaded with what more experienced athletes are doing and feel they should go down that road too,but its certainly not needed in those cases.
> 
> If this prep goes well then i may add in some other bits n bobs when i start my prep for scottish in january,but till then,this time,i'm keeping it pretty simple
> 
> *contrast is this time last prep at this point i was on 2g+test,20 dbol a day,cpl oxy a day,1g eq,500mg tren,400mg mast,20iu slin ed t4,t3,clen,eph.*
> 
> :thumbup1:


is that all?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oi cvnto 

S'pose I had better subscribe then eh.....  pages and pages of banter to wade through every day I bet :whistling: 

Ms Ford is feeling the love for the photo whorage :thumbup1:

Not sure if I can put up the one I sent you of my night out lmao... mini dresses dnt really count as progress pic attire 

I shall have to try get some in more appropriate clothing to give you some competition lmao


----------



## Jay.32

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oi cvnto
> 
> S'pose I had better subscribe then eh.....  pages and pages of banter to wade through every day I bet :whistling:
> 
> Ms Ford is feeling the love for the photo whorage :thumbup1:
> 
> Not sure if I can put up the one I sent you of my night out lmao... mini dresses dnt really count as progress pic attire
> 
> I shall have to try get some in more appropriate clothing to give you some competition lmao


Zara mini dresses are fine


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Oi cvnto
> 
> S'pose I had better subscribe then eh.....  pages and pages of banter to wade through every day I bet :whistling:
> 
> Ms Ford is feeling the love for the photo whorage :thumbup1:
> 
> Not sure if I can put up the one I sent you of my night out lmao... mini dresses dnt really count as progress pic attire
> 
> I shall have to try get some in more appropriate clothing to give you some competition lmao


lmao it would be unfair to post that pic in the war as i cant retaliate to something like that:cursing: :lol: tho that being said mini dress wearing buff female pics are always welcome:thumb:

I lost the last photo whore war to you biatch (as still displayed above my avy) but i will be damned if am losing this one:lol: :lol:

Hey i am in middle of third week dieting and already got my first veins sneeking up to lower abs showing:001_tt2: this is gnr get messy:rockon:


----------



## spiderpants

hey wee man, be great to see the condition you get into.

still canny get over the size of ur tri's when i seen them at the nabba. (i want a set like that! hehe)


----------



## weeman

spiderpants said:


> hey wee man, be great to see the condition you get into.
> 
> still canny get over the size of ur tri's when i seen them at the nabba. (i want a set like that! hehe)


thanks mate you just made my night!!

(even if you did think i was 40:cursing: :lol: )



 KJW said:


> Good read so far, will be checking in to see how you're doing. Good luck!


thanks mate


----------



## spiderpants

hehe. on the 40 front, just got that fae folk wishing u the happy 40th posts, what i said to my pal gareth after you left was 'thank **** he's no in ma age group then!'


----------



## Lois_Lane

Nice journal mate, arms looking very solid!!!


----------



## weeman

spiderpants said:


> hehe. on the 40 front, just got that fae folk wishing u the happy 40th posts, what i said to my pal gareth after you left was 'thank **** he's no in ma age group then!'


lol your off your head mate lol



Lois_Lane said:


> Nice journal mate, arms looking very solid!!!


cheers Con:thumb: erm,would there be any chance of borrowing your back on August the 1st? i'll post it straight back to you after the show,promise! :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> lmao it would be unfair to post that pic in the war as i cant retaliate to something like that:cursing: :lol: tho that being said mini dress wearing buff female pics are always welcome:thumb:
> 
> I lost the last photo whore war to you biatch (as still displayed above my avy) but i will be damned if am losing this one:lol: :lol:
> 
> *
> Hey i am in middle of third week dieting and already got my first veins sneeking up to lower abs showing* :001_tt2: this is gnr get messy:rockon:


Dammit :cursing:

May have to resort to mini dress pics after all..... :cursing: :cursing:

(cvnt!!!! hahahaha....)


----------



## strange_days

weeman said:


> For the first time since my first prep also,this show prep is distraction free in that i have stopped all reccy drugs,drinking and sexing of others for the duration so i focus 100% on the job at hand (for a change :lol: )


negged :lol:

nah, I still love you Bri in a totally (I think) non gay way, looking forward to keeping up with this


----------



## RedKola

http://starwars.jibjab.com/view/XoNR07qlF2HWFbTc

I think you may like this! :thumb:


----------



## Uriel

Man I'm rubbish at keeping up with journals but I'll be in this one mate as much as possible.

I believe (and I've told you) that you could be fuking a awsome if you gave it your all instead of fuking around burning the whole candle factory, C'mon mate.....I'll even take on some of your [email protected] so you have a clean run at this......Bet that fuking RS hasn't offered that much help....lol


----------



## strange_days

Uriel are you wearing a laundry bag instead of shorts in your avvy ?


----------



## Uriel

strange_days said:


> Uriel are you wearing a laundry bag instead of shorts in your avvy ?


Look mate I've already had to bollok fuking Hamster balls earlier....do not diss my fuking sacred cosmic baggies.

I have owned and trained in these baggies for 11 years and I fuking love them. We have seen more campaigns together than you would be able to imagine. i have lifted tons and tons of steel thousands of times in them.......

They are infused in sweat, p1ss, blood (not all mine), feaces, paint, spilled shakes and minge oils.

They were purchased at the 1999 solar eclipse in Poland and they are Immortal


----------



## strange_days

I understand

I retract my ill considered comment


----------



## Jay.32

RedKola said:


> http://starwars.jibjab.com/view/XoNR07qlF2HWFbTc
> 
> I think you may like this! :thumb:


 :lol: :lol::laugh::laugh: :lol: :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Nemises

this journal needs a vid.

Dare you not to laugh

*http://en.tackfilm.se/?id=1273126449730RA42*


----------



## Irish Beast

I thought I knew you from somewhere!!


----------



## Kate1976

Ohhh subscribed....I shall be checking in here regularly....to pick up diet and training tips you understand :whistling:


----------



## weeman

strange_days said:


> negged :lol:
> 
> nah, I still love you Bri in a totally (I think) non gay way, looking forward to keeping up with this


i love you too matey,in a hetro but hoping for a blowjob way:laugh:



RedKola said:


> http://starwars.jibjab.com/view/XoNR07qlF2HWFbTc
> 
> I think you may like this! :thumb:


LMFAO that is fukin awesome!!!! i'm having a little precardio asthma attack here laughing at it lololololololol



Uriel said:


> Man I'm rubbish at keeping up with journals but I'll be in this one mate as much as possible.
> 
> I believe (and I've told you) that you could be fuking a awsome if you gave it your all instead of fuking around burning the whole candle factory, C'mon mate.....I'll even take on some of your [email protected] so you have a clean run at this......Bet that fuking RS hasn't offered that much help....lol


lmao cheers mate,think many see something in me that i dont,but what the hey,i am flattered anyhow!

On the shagging front,thanks for the offer,i have parceled up a few shags and they should be with you special delivery before 1pm tomoz,for the love of god make sure your home to collect or they may suffocate!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Nemises said:


> Ithis journal needs a vid.
> 
> Here http://en.tackfilm.se/?id=1273126449730RA42
> 
> saw that before,its very very odd eh lol
> 
> Dare you not to laugh





Irish Beast said:


> I thought I knew you from somewhere!!


LMFAO that is mint :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Kate1976 said:


> Ohhh subscribed....I shall be checking in here regularly....to pick up diet and training tips you understand :whistling:


why of course,every thing for educational purposes,in the same way i peruse your photo album for photo updates,for 'educational reasons' :whistling: (and self rubbing reasons)


----------



## davyb

Alright weeman,

so the prep begins, well enjoy the expierence m8, will be following your progress, as might be standing with you on some of these shows.

Take it easy, see u sunday at paisley


----------



## weeman

davyb said:


> Alright weeman,
> 
> so the prep begins, well enjoy the expierence m8, will be following your progress, *as might be standing with you on some of these shows.*
> 
> Take it easy, see u sunday at paisley


i know mate and i'm dreading it!!! was very scared when i saw you standing in class 2 at the scottish fortnight ago lmao i'll have disc with pics on for you on Sunday mate,remind me when you see me


----------



## Spriggen

Irish Beast said:


> I thought I knew you from somewhere!!


Hahahhaha :lol: Brilliant!

Good luck Weeman! Will be keeping an eye on this of course.


----------



## mick_the_brick

All the best with it Weeslut..

You have the tools - make it so


----------



## davyb

weeman said:


> i know mate and i'm dreading it!!! was very scared when i saw you standing in class 2 at the scottish fortnight ago lmao i'll have disc with pics on for you on Sunday mate,remind me when you see me


No bother m8, will remind you about disc. Cheers

You have gr8 physique and lines, come in shreaded you will be hard man to compete against. First year condition you nailed it, now you have additional size to back that up also.

Your looking fairly lean so getting ripped for the 1st aug if you stay on track should be easy enough.

Be good to see the improvements when your up there.


----------



## rs007

World of weeman?

World of wank mair like!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Oft tae **** i spose i better pot in here lest te wee vnt feels left out. Hi WeeMan - I'll try and keep up with the inevitable onslaught of banter, suggest you *BOLD HEADING* posts that are actually about training etc coz otherwise I'll have to read far to much mong chat  

Nice to see you are using the same course as me......just mine seems to be missing the other test blend, the EQ, the tren and the peptides. Must remedy that soon


----------



## Zara-Leoni

HA!

Have already out photo whored you in my journal for this week.... I see your measly 2 YMCA shots and raised you 4 mini-dress/thong pics 

CHOP CHOP...... Keep up now!!!!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

rs007 said:


> World of weeman?
> 
> World of wank mair like!!!!!
> 
> :lol:


Survival of the ginger :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

Come the fuk OOowwwnnn

Page 9 - I demand a gym Pic.....eyes like huge bulging ephedrine orbs arterial bleeding from your ears and a fuking hefty loaded barbell defying grav

Lock and load baby, lets go


----------



## Team1

Dont worry mate. Im gonna get some gym videos made up featuring Weeman and Rammers once my prep is finished to let humour and life has returned to my rotting carcus


----------



## jw007

Hmmmmm

I found a new attention whoring journal

Will have to check the archives

*BOOOOOOOM*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Simon m

I'm subsribing as I want to see how Rab's mentor does it!


----------



## Team1

Pah. You dont want to see this Simon

Weeman is another one of these "Do as I say not as I do" kinda guys.

Not to worry though. I want to ensure he suffers as bad as he has made me suffer. Im going to the gym this morning to personaly monitor his cardio and ensure it is of suitable intensity. I recon the fat swine is slacking :lol:


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Pah. You dont want to see this Simon
> 
> Weeman is another one of these "Do as I say not as I do" kinda guys.
> 
> Not to worry though. I want to ensure he suffers as bad as he has made me suffer. Im going to the gym this morning to personaly monitor his cardio and ensure it is of suitable intensity. I recon the fat swine is slacking :lol:


Nice words Rab, hurl abuse at him!


----------



## Ser

I handed him over to Rab at 9am....i have already had two phone calls begging for help.......i just laughed and hung up:lol:

Speaking of Rab.....poor lamb was just a wee skull covered in the thinnest layer of skin...can't wait till Sunday, he is obviously looking as he should 

GOOOO RRRAAABBBBBBBBBBB!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Team1

skull with Skin :lol:

You sound like my gran ser. The abuse that old bat has given me about my "skull with skin" :lol:

looking decent this morning. full, just a bit of water to **** out and ill be fine


----------



## Ser

ok...SUPER PINCHED!

Is that better?

What the hell you doing on here? Get back to working my B1tch hard!!!!!!


----------



## XJPX

wee how much cardio u doing at moment? wat u doing it on/wat heart rate  ? ....thort id throw sum sensible questions in here for u haha...best of luck by the way....v excited to see how this goes x


----------



## kawikid

Enough ass kissin. How about some training updates. Interested to see how that physique was built. Reps, kg's, exercises etc.

Is it all low rep big lifts, or is there some high rep stuff, drop sets, supersets etc in there?

Particularly interested in the rack pulls coz that xmass tree that comes out is legendary now.


----------



## RedKola

kawikid said:


> Enough ass kissin. How about some training updates. *Interested to see how that physique was built. Reps, kg's, exercises etc.*
> 
> *Is it all low rep big lifts, or is there some high rep stuff, drop sets, supersets etc in there?*
> 
> Particularly interested in the rack pulls coz that xmass tree that comes out is legendary now.


What are you on about? :confused1: It's clearly down to all the bumming he does! :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## kawikid

Ahhhh. So the xmass tree was built solely on hip thrusts lol.


----------



## Guest

kawikid said:


> *Enough ass kissin.* How about some training updates. Interested to see how that physique was built. Reps, kg's, exercises etc.
> 
> Is it all low rep big lifts, or is there some high rep stuff, drop sets, supersets etc in there?
> 
> Particularly interested in the rack pulls coz *that* *xmass tree that comes out is legendary now.*


 :whistling:


----------



## Ser

CHEEEAAATTTT DAAAYYYYYYYYY!!! BURGER KING HERE WE COOOOMMMMEEEEE!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## robc

Hi mate all the best with this journal and your comp!



Weeman said:


> meal 3
> 
> 250g pots,250g ultra lean steak mince (made up as mince n tatties using 1 oxo and 1 teaspoon of gravy granuals)


Sounds nice lol just wondering what tatties are though? tomatoes? might give this a bash I always get some lean steak mince in 

EDIT: ok a quick google (what my lazy ass shud have done first!) reveals its mash potato, nice!! i'll deffo give this a shot


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Tatties = potatoes.


----------



## robc

Wee G said:


> Tatties = potatoes.


thanks mate


----------



## Huntingground

Weeman,

Good luck with the prep and the journal. How did you feel on all that gear (when you were hammering it - 2G Test etc etc)? ALso did you drink/do reccies whilst on that doseage?


----------



## Guest

Mrs Weeman said:


> CHEEEAAATTTT DAAAYYYYYYYYY!!! BURGER KING HERE WE COOOOMMMMEEEEE!!!!!! :bounce:


Can I come pretty please :tongue:


----------



## weeman

Wee G said:


> Oft tae **** i spose i better pot in here lest te wee vnt feels left out. Hi WeeMan - I'll try and keep up with the inevitable onslaught of banter, suggest you *BOLD HEADING* posts that are actually about training etc coz otherwise I'll have to read far to much mong chat
> 
> Nice to see you are using the same course as me......just mine seems to be missing the other test blend, the EQ, the tren and the peptides. Must remedy that soon


lolol i will indeed bold header any actual proper prep related info for ease of tracking Gav!!



Zara-Leoni said:


> HA!
> 
> Have already out photo whored you in my journal for this week.... I see your measly 2 YMCA shots and raised you 4 mini-dress/thong pics
> 
> CHOP CHOP...... Keep up now!!!!  :lol: :lol:


oh indeedy missy,oooooooooooooooh INDEEDY.

well i have a plethora of whoreage collected whilst on my outing at the show yest,granted i am not scantily clad nor as attractive as you are in your pics,but none the less,my guns do look substantially fantastic in them :lol:

pics to follow................



Dan said:


> Survival of the ginger :whistling:


lmao we have to fight for our survival,they cant kill us aaaaaaaaaaall!!!



Uriel said:


> Come the fuk OOowwwnnn
> 
> Page 9 - I demand a gym Pic.....eyes like huge bulging ephedrine orbs arterial bleeding from your ears and a fuking hefty loaded barbell defying grav
> 
> Lock and load baby, lets go


mate this is something i often intend to do but never get around to it,will make effort to do this as per your request:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Dont worry mate. Im gonna get some gym videos made up featuring Weeman and Rammers once my prep is finished to let humour and life has returned to my rotting carcus


and just the man to do it,stuffing cakes in his class winning gob whilst shouting obscenities in revenge at me in the gym.

i did not think ahead on this one :lol: :lol:



jw007 said:


> Hmmmmm
> 
> I found a new attention whoring journal
> 
> Will have to check the archives
> 
> *BOOOOOOOM*
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


get it done mate,several pages in and no hulk whoreage yet,man your slipping,slipping i tell ya :lol:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Simon m said:


> I'm subsribing as I want to see how Rab's mentor does it!


ooooh thats easily,most likely i will do badly :lol:



Team1 said:


> Pah. You dont want to see this Simon
> 
> Weeman is another one of these "Do as I say not as I do" kinda guys.
> 
> Not to worry though. I want to ensure he suffers as bad as he has made me suffer. Im going to the gym this morning to personaly monitor his cardio and ensure it is of suitable intensity. I recon the fat swine is slacking :lol:


PMSL i have that kind of hippo looking perpetual motion fat person jogging thing going on at the mo during cardio,feeling the flub handles tremble as i pound the treadmill is a killer for the ego lmao


----------



## weeman

XJPX said:


> wee how much cardio u doing at moment? wat u doing it on/wat heart rate  ? ....thort id throw sum sensible questions in here for u haha...best of luck by the way....v excited to see how this goes x


doing 30 mins on treadmill in the AM just now J,start each sesh off at 7.5% incline/3mph and gradually work my way up to 10% incline/4.5mph by the end,heart rate i have no idea mate lol

and thanks mate 



kawikid said:


> Enough ass kissin. How about some training updates. Interested to see how that physique was built. Reps, kg's, exercises etc.
> 
> Is it all low rep big lifts, or is there some high rep stuff, drop sets, supersets etc in there?
> 
> Particularly interested in the rack pulls coz that xmass tree that comes out is legendary now.


I dont go much into the training side as i find it pretty boring in journals,will most likely update with anything relevant there in the same way Rams does in his,ie if i feel something interesting happend lmao training changes round so often keeping track of weights is pointless for me,only thing that remains linear is what nights i train which bodyparts,once i am in the gym its anyones guess what that sesh will entail that night,could be all FST,all low rep HIT stuff,a mix,supersets,loads of strips etc etc

Have added rack pulls back in as of 3 weeks ago,just sticking light with it and going for really tight feel so will only top out at something like 180k rarely,mostly stick to 140k and get highish reps in squeezing life out of it,have gone up as high as 300k rack pulls in past but just didnt feel it,felt fuked but not where i wanted to be lol



RedKola said:


> What are you on about? :confused1: It's clearly down to all the bumming he does! :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


got it in one,in the offseason Rams car doesnt have a lot of room for two decent sized bbers to bum in,so we get into odd positions,the 'trees' are down to that we reckon :lol:


----------



## weeman

Mrs Weeman said:


> CHEEEAAATTTT DAAAYYYYYYYYY!!! BURGER KING HERE WE COOOOMMMMEEEEE!!!!!! :bounce:


bastrd burger king has shut down in paisley,how gutted were we!!!! :cursing: :cursing:



robc said:


> Hi mate all the best with this journal and your comp!
> 
> Sounds nice lol just wondering what tatties are though? tomatoes? might give this a bash I always get some lean steak mince in
> 
> EDIT: ok a quick google (what my lazy ass shud have done first!) reveals its mash potato, nice!! i'll deffo give this a shot





Wee G said:


> Tatties = potatoes.


As Gav said mate,potatoes,i just boil them and weigh them out like that.



Huntingground said:


> Weeman,
> 
> Good luck with the prep and the journal. How did you feel on all that gear (when you were hammering it - 2G Test etc etc)? ALso did you drink/do reccies whilst on that doseage?


felt totally fine mate,have taken much more than that in the past as well and felt fine,blood pressure fine etc 

Ok lets get the photo whoring ball rolling,Rab (team1) took this pic of me n Rams book ending Zak Kahn yesterday at the UKBFF Scottish,as you can see on Zaks face,he was to scared to open his eyes and look around as he had heard the stories of Weemans awesome armtillary :thumbup1:


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Oh by christ if i could photoshop any better than a 4 yr old that would be priceless.


----------



## SALKev

Fvck me, what a monster! You both look a little scared actually...Rams on the other hand is looking quite cheery...strange :lol:


----------



## jw007

*CHICKEN HAIR*

*
Drive by*

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


----------



## gumballdom

jw007 said:


> *CHICKEN HAIR*
> 
> :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


this may be up your street! :lol:






nb: bit graphic in places


----------



## Jacko89

Subscribing NOW! Good luck Weeginge


----------



## BillC

Weeslut, where is your left arm??? Why is Zack smiling????? just saying :whistling:


----------



## StephenC

BillC said:


> Weeslut, where is your left arm??? Why is Zack smiling????? just saying :whistling:


Never mind that, you can see from the pic that Zak is blatantly pushing back into the legendary groin of Weeman, dirty bugger:lol:


----------



## Jacko89

StephenC said:


> Never mind that, you can see from the pic that Zak is blatantly pushing back into the legendary groin of Weeman, dirty bugger:lol:


Maybe Zack is in disgust at Wee's gingerness (Jaffaness) and has turned his back to him :lol:


----------



## weeman

jw007 said:


> *CHICKEN HAIR*
> 
> *
> Drive by*
> 
> :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: new that was gnr happen :lol: :lol: :lol:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Jacko89 said:


> Subscribing NOW! Good luck Weeginge


cheers mate:thumbup1:



BillC said:


> Weeslut, where is your left arm??? Why is Zack smiling????? just saying :whistling:


its performing the three finger sphincter touch mate:lol:



StephenC said:


> Never mind that, you can see from the pic that Zak is blatantly pushing back into the legendary groin of Weeman, dirty bugger:lol:


it cant be helped,he's only human mate:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Even the bint gets in on the gunwars:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

By christ your Fin will be force to be reckoned with the time he hits puberty with the weeman family genetics and his love of protein shakes


----------



## coldo

weeman said:


> Even the bint gets in on the gunwars:thumbup1:


I still can't believe Mrs Wee. doesn't train? :confused1: Most women that don't train are just straight up and down, no wide-ish lats and delts like hers! :laugh:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> By christ your Fin will be force to be reckoned with the time he hits puberty with the weeman family genetics and his love of protein shakes


lmao he goes to bed every night with a wee bottle of Pro 6 mate,no word of a lie !!



coldo said:


> I still can't believe Mrs Wee. doesn't train? :confused1: Most women that don't train are just straight up and down, no wide-ish lats and delts like hers! :laugh:


yes but you have to look at the bigger picture mate,look at the size of me compared to her,she has to hold me off and try and ragdoll me about during every sesh,that combined with a high prot diet nae wonder she has gotten buff without training :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cheese

Get mrs Wee on stage she could do really well!

I mean in a toned figure class at a bodybuilding show by the way not something usually linked to stag weekend in Amsterdam.

Pics either way :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

Cheese said:


> Get mrs Wee on stage she could do really well!
> 
> I mean in a toned figure class at a bodybuilding show by the way not something usually linked to stag weekend in Amsterdam.
> 
> Pics either way :thumbup1:


lol wish she would mate but it'll never happen,the stag weekend thing much more up her street than getting on stage tanned up lol


----------



## Ser

^^true that

My place is in the audience, getting pished, being noisy and having a giggle... :thumb:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

weeman said:


> Even the bint gets in on the gunwars:thumbup1:


Nice arms :thumbup1: yours are not bad either Weeman :thumb:


----------



## strange_days

I still also refuse to believe that Ser doesn't train. I mean, look at her abs in her profile pic, and the biceps and rear delt in that shot would be then envy of many female athletes.

No - My deduction ? She does get a good arm workout very often, the old hand shandy training method, one off the wrist, offering a helping hand to assist some of your "friends" get on that vinegar stroke. Only possible answer imo

:lol:

Good lass


----------



## XL

I wish I had guns like that.


----------



## Rocho

Brandl said:


> I wish I had guns like that.


 Like mrs weeman?? dont worry mate you will get there one day!?!? :tongue: :lol:


----------



## XL

Lol ba5tard.


----------



## weeman

I think Pel has another one of Ser and i trying to out double bi each other in the hall of the show,bitch gotta try and go one better than me all the time.

Lets see how she likes it when i turn up at the brits in my micro dress and slut heels on,that'll show her.


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:
 

> I think Pel has another one of Ser and i trying to out double bi each other in the hall of the show,bitch gotta try and go one better than me all the time.
> 
> Lets see how she likes it when i turn up at the brits in my micro dress and slut heels on,that'll show her.


I've just cancelled my tickets, just in case I do you by mistake....


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> Lets see how she likes it when i turn up at the brits in my micro dress and slut heels on,that'll show her.


Ahhhh visions...and not good ones :laugh: Can you walk in slut heels Bri ??


----------



## RedKola

Oh I dunno, I think he'd look rather fetching in that attire!  :lol:


----------



## weeman

Simon m said:


> I've just cancelled my tickets, just in case I do you by mistake....


spoilsport.



Kate1976 said:


> Ahhhh visions...and not good ones :laugh: Can you walk in slut heels Bri ??


hey my pert ass would look hot in some clingy little number,as for the heels,how do you think i train my calves? :lol: :lol:



RedKola said:


> Oh I dunno, I think he'd look rather fetching in that attire!  :lol:


see,red knows:thumbup1:

I'd need to wear underwear with the slut dress tho as my berry sized under bag may dangle below the hem line :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

weeman said:


> I think Pel has another one of Ser and i trying to out double bi each other in the hall of the show,bitch gotta try and go one better than me all the time.
> 
> Lets see how she likes it when i turn up at the brits in my micro dress and slut heels on,that'll show her.


here ya go..


----------



## control

Good read so far mate, subscribed!

Can i ask how tall you are mate?


----------



## Tommy10

control said:


> Good read so far mate, subscribed!
> 
> Can i ask how tall you are mate?


hes 5'5 in flats... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

lol i'm 5'8 3/4


----------



## control

weeman said:


> lol i'm 5'8 3/4


Haha, i like the addition of the 3/4 gives that extra bit of height ! :bounce:


----------



## weeman

control said:


> Haha, i like the addition of the 3/4 gives that extra bit of height ! :bounce:


lol hey every little counts!! especially in this case as it gets me JUST into class 2


----------



## Guest

Gotta say, Mrs weeman looks awesome.


----------



## control

weeman said:


> lol hey every little counts!! especially in this case as it gets me JUST into class 2


Haha indeed mate, i hate my long gorilla like arms, all my training buddies are in the sub 5'10 category, whilst i'm sat at nice 6'2! Some days it feels like i'm training with midgets!


----------



## SALKev

The title 'World of Mrs Weeman' is more apt now I think


----------



## Team1

on a training note. where is things on the scales mate and how do you feel progress has been going so far.

I noticed you looking a bit dryer and more vascular


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

weeman said:


> lol i'm 5'8 *3/4*


lol had to get that in :laugh:


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> on a training note. where is things on the scales mate and how do you feel progress has been going so far.
> 
> I noticed you looking a bit dryer and more vascular


argh dont mention the scales mate noooooooooooooooooo!!! :lol: :lol:

i am sitting at 222 1/4 today but will still have weight from weekend dropping off,expect i'll be around the 218 mark by the weekend,looking wise can see myself changing,legs coming thru slightly,midsection really changing but its always first to come thru on me,flub and water starting to shift on chest,sooner its cleared from there the better for my head as i know i am well on the right path by time i get to that point,eating has been nice and consistent,thinking of cutting 20g carbs off at end of this week but will wait and see how i look and where weight ends up first.

As usual strength now i am getting more into the way of prep is on the up again,had been avoiding doing much in way of dumbell pressing last cpl months as either no one in gym to help lift them/benches being used or just feeling not up to it,so hit some seated db shoulder press last night,got the 145lb bells for a few reps,no idea how many but was decent enough set,did 20 rep set before it with 100lb bells and finished off with 10 reps of the 125lb bells 

Felt pure shaky as fuk doing them because my stabalising muscles havent been used to doing it for so long,pleasantly sore all over today from it


----------



## Team1

how much cardio yuo on right now and every day? how yogoing for consistancy with getting back into the swing of the diet and cardio?

will be waiting to see you stripped off soon you big hunk of man. would be good to see the tranformation of someone on a weekly basis. You been stripped in the gym yet?


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> how much cardio yuo on right now and every day? how yogoing for consistancy with getting back into the swing of the diet and cardio?
> 
> will be waiting to see you stripped off soon you big hunk of man. would be good to see the tranformation of someone on a weekly basis. You been stripped in the gym yet?


lol 'hunk of man' lol

doing 30 mins every morning at the mo Rab on treadmill,start on 7.5% incline/3.5mph and work up to 10%/4.5 mph with intermitent 2 min bursts at 5mph here and there.

Getting into swing of cardio was no bother this time around as for the first time i started doing cardio eod as i ate up for the 5 weeks before prep,this helped me massively,just started doing it ed once prep started,meals are going well to the point of although i am at start of prep with still large quantity of food it feels not enough due to appetite biting,so alls good there 

Have been stripped only twice so far which was first day fof prep and about 10 daysish later,both times so Rams could see the start of where i am at and obv use i rely on his eye all the way thru,whenever i am gnr peel of i'll let you know if you want a dek at how things are going,mostly only on chest night anyway,next one will be saturday either during the day or that night,dpeends what time we are training at 

How you feeling now mate your back into food and motivation? bet the fires burning away!


----------



## Team1

half cleaned things up today. I fear diabetes if i dont but also death if i was to go cold turkey

back to 100% clean tomorrow and will have a chat about stuff tomorrow when i see you. lift that cd. will defo be in tomorrow night.

Fire burning and reary to get bigger and better. 21 weeks aint long but long enough!


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> half cleaned things up today. I fear diabetes if i dont but also death if i was to go cold turkey
> 
> back to 100% clean tomorrow and will have a chat about stuff tomorrow when i see you. lift that cd. will defo be in tomorrow night.
> 
> Fire burning and reary to get bigger and better. 21 weeks aint long but long enough!


coolio matey CD is in bag already mate,put it in as soon as i burned it the other night,almost 170 pics of you lol


----------



## WRT

weeman said:


> lol i'm 5'8 3/4


Well at least I'd have you by 1/4 inch in HEIGHTWARS™


----------



## Kate1976

WRT said:


> Well at least I'd have you by 1/4 inch in HEIGHTWARS™


x2 

Oh and no fair...Ser's guns are better than mine and I have been training and dieting like a mofo for 14 weeks


----------



## kitt81

cant believe ser doesnt train!! sickening actually lol!! am soo jealous!!!


----------



## Simon m

kitt81 said:


> cant believe ser doesnt train!! sickening actually lol!! am soo jealous!!!


 Weeman's muck must be anabolic:laugh:


----------



## weeman

WRT said:


> Well at least I'd have you by 1/4 inch in HEIGHTWARS™





Kate1976 said:


> x2
> 
> Oh and no fair...Ser's guns are better than mine and I have been training and dieting like a mofo for 14 weeks


ok ok so i'm a short @rse!!!!

short @rse with amazing guns and killer abs :lol: :lol:



kitt81 said:


> cant believe ser doesnt train!! sickening actually lol!! am soo jealous!!!


i know tell me about it!! wish i had her genetics for building muscle whilst doing fuk all!!!



Simon m said:


> Weeman's muck must be anabolic:laugh:


we think that may be the case mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

I - Redscarb - hereby give my expert prep torchure to you at the price of a whopper at the weekend!   LMAO! :lol:


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> I - Redscarb - hereby give my expert prep torchure to you at the price of a whopper at the weekend!   LMAO! :lol:


now,when you say WHOPPER,what meat variety are we talking about? :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Beef - preferably with cheese! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

well if i dont wash it for a week i can defo supply some beefy cheesyness :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Yoooooouuuu dirty [email protected]! I was talking about Burgerking! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## weeman

ah.........erm........erm........yeah so was i like:whistling: :lol:


----------



## rs007

Just sayin' :whistling:

think about it......


----------



## weeman

:lol: :lol: :lol:

took me a minute :lol:

sunroof boy.


----------



## RedKola

Waaaaaaaahahahahahaaa! That's soooooo getting shouted at you at the Harry Ogg show in the comparisons! You know it!  :lol:


----------



## rs007

And sunroof boy :lol:

I'll either have a toupe, hair transplant, Toppik, or shaved clean by Harrys so if I am on stage you wont be able to get me back nah nah nah


----------



## RedKola

Def NOT a toupe! :mellow:


----------



## rs007

RedKola said:


> Def NOT a toupe! :mellow:


How, could be quite fetching that


----------



## RedKola

rs007 said:


> How, could be quite fetching that


Yeah, only if you want to look like Mr Lunday the math teacher at Auchenharvie or Elton John having a bad hair day! :lol:


----------



## Uriel

RedKola said:


> Yeah, only if you want to look like Mr Lunday the math teacher at Auchenharvie or Elton John having a bad hair day! :lol:


RS/RK

scrotal scalp dermal transplant swap mate, it's the way forward. A very wrinkly heed that sweats and stinks of crack but a beautiful head of lush (pubic) hair can be yours,,,,,,,,,balls will look like chemo victims though:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

fvck I knew it wouldn't be long before this thread went a mile off track:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> fvck I knew it wouldn't be long before this thread went a mile off track:lol: :lol: :lol:


...just the thread Roscco.... :whistling:


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Rossco700 said:


> fvck I knew it wouldn't be long before this thread went a mile off track:lol: :lol: :lol:


I'm surprise you weren't involved :thumb:


----------



## WRT

I was asked to post this:lol:


----------



## weeman

WRT said:


> I was asked to post this:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

bastrds:cursing:


----------



## weeman

Well i guessed i would be 218 for today and sure as fate,i am 218.5 lbs this morning 

Fully expect this to be 224+ by the end of the day,its cheat day:thumb:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> Well i guessed i would be 218 for today and sure as fate,i am 218.5 lbs this morning
> 
> Fully expect this to be 224+ by the end of the day,its cheat day:thumb:


Now I know you meant that this is the day you have your cheat meal and not cheat day :lol:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Now I know you meant that this is the day you have your cheat meal and not cheat day :lol:


erm yes,thats what i ment,cheat meal:whistling:

lol seriously tho,normally i am feeling prego by this point on a cheat day,i have had a handful of wine gums lol wonders will never cease!


----------



## hilly

StephenC said:


> Now I know you meant that this is the day you have your cheat meal and not cheat day :lol:


hah yeh im sure i heard cheat meals on this diet and not days


----------



## WRT

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> bastrds:cursing:


Glad you liked it:lol:

xx


----------



## jw007

WRT said:


> I was asked to post this:lol:


Thats fckin awesoeme:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> bastrds:cursing:


 Why are you angry? It's an amazing gun shot pic! :thumb:

Are you growing your hair? Something looks different...can't put my finger on what it is though.... :mellow:

:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

RedKola said:


> Why are you angry? It's an amazing gun shot pic! :thumb:
> 
> Are you growing your hair? Something looks different...*can't put my finger on what it is though....* :mellow:
> 
> :lol:


touch of conjunctivitus maybe?


----------



## Uriel

It's hard to say..................i've never saw a picture of weerooster before without an old minge stuck on his face.......xx


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> Well i guessed i would be 218 for today and sure as fate,i am 218.5 lbs this morning
> 
> Fully expect this to be 224+ by the end of the day,its cheat day:thumb:


Right chunto, this massive cheat meal malarky is a nonsense:cursing:

I had a special fish supper, single sausage, 4 slices of buttered plain (thick cut) bread, a huge bag of crisps, 500ml of caramel shortcake ice cream and a 750ml bottle of cream soda

Got up this morning, went for cardio, done a plopper and im 1lb lighter:lol:


----------



## RedKola

Must have been some size 'o' sh1te! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

RedKola said:


> Must have been some size 'o' sh1te! :whistling: :lol:


What can I say, after coming down midweek to see Weeman & with Rams being there also I am somewhat slacker in that area so it comes out a lot easier:lol:


----------



## RedKola

StephenC said:


> What can I say, after coming down midweek to see Weeman & with Rams being there also I am somewhat slacker in that area so it comes out a lot easier:lol:


Bum baby perhaps?...I bet it had chicken hair! :lol:


----------



## StephenC

RedKola said:


> Bum baby perhaps?...I bet it had chicken hair! :lol:


Chicken hair with a bald patch:whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

LMFAOOO! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oft, you're well getting killed in the face for that! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Right chunto, this massive cheat meal malarky is a nonsense:cursing:
> 
> I had a special fish supper, single sausage, 4 slices of buttered plain (thick cut) bread, a huge bag of crisps, 500ml of caramel shortcake ice cream and a 750ml bottle of cream soda
> 
> Got up this morning, went for cardio, done a plopper and im 1lb lighter:lol:


lol this is a good thing for now mate,we are wanting you to drop this first bit rapidly,it will even out and all cheat meals henceforth shall result in weight gainage rather than droppage lol

I am actually disgusted with myself today,i am only 4lbs heavier after my cheat,i feel ashamed,Ser didnt even want to be in the same room as me nor associate with me such is the shame i have brought on our house,a measly 4lbs :lol: :lol:

My cheat was minimal,had mash tatties and a third of a steak pipe,milka chocolate with dime bar bits,half bar turkish delight,150g box of chocolate shortbread,5 orange penguin biscuits,3 bottles orange lucozade,1 can Monster juiced,150g pack of cheese n onion crisps,bag of wine gums and that was it,tho to be honest felt a lot more pleasant eating that small amount than gorging all day like i usually do,also i am not a bloated mess today,all of which should add up to me coming in more steadily i hope.

Peeled off to show Rams yesterday,he reckons i have changed quite a bit since 3 weeks ago when he last saw me stripped so that put my mind to ease,not had to change any macros and not upped cardio and everything is still coming off so can only be agood thing for now


----------



## hilly

i hate u boys did i mention this??

wait till were all at the finals ill show u boys how to eat some fcking food


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> lol this is a good thing for now mate,we are wanting you to drop this first bit rapidly,it will even out and all cheat meals henceforth shall result in weight gainage rather than droppage lol
> 
> I am actually disgusted with myself today,i am only 4lbs heavier after my cheat,i feel ashamed,Ser didnt even want to be in the same room as me nor associate with me such is the shame i have brought on our house,a measly 4lbs :lol: :lol:
> 
> My cheat was minimal,had mash tatties and a third of a steak pipe,milka chocolate with dime bar bits,half bar turkish delight,150g box of chocolate shortbread,5 orange penguin biscuits,3 bottles orange lucozade,1 can Monster juiced,150g pack of cheese n onion crisps,bag of wine gums and that was it,tho to be honest felt a lot more pleasant eating that small amount than gorging all day like i usually do,also i am not a bloated mess today,all of which should add up to me coming in more steadily i hope.
> 
> Peeled off to show Rams yesterday,he reckons i have changed quite a bit since 3 weeks ago when he last saw me stripped so that put my mind to ease,not had to change any macros and not upped cardio and everything is still coming off so can only be agood thing for now


219 this morning from 228 on Monday morning Calves are started to feather and get vascular, as before still holding up top:cursing:

Still just doing cardio outside until I get other factors in life dealt with and will then be onto the treadmill:thumbup1:

Looking forward to being a right pair of junkie faced cnuts in Dundee together mate:thumb:

Oh and had a thought, Rab should do the show and take the classic class, again, Rams should turn up a bit out of shape to do the over 100's, which I doubt there will be any other competitors so will take the class and assuming we both take our classes we could do some comedy choreographed posing for the overall posedown:lol:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> 219 this morning from 228 on Monday morning Calves are started to feather and get vascular, as before still holding up top:cursing:
> 
> Still just doing cardio outside until I get other factors in life dealt with and will then be onto the treadmill:thumbup1:
> 
> Looking forward to being a right pair of junkie faced cnuts in Dundee together mate:thumb:
> 
> Oh and had a thought, Rab should do the show and take the classic class, again, Rams should turn up a bit out of shape to do the over 100's, which I doubt there will be any other competitors so will take the class and assuming we both take our classes we could do some comedy choreographed posing for the overall posedown:lol:


WE COULD COME ON DRESSED AS THE VILLAGE PEOPLE AT THE END!!!!!!!


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> WE COULD COME ON DRESSED AS THE VILLAGE PEOPLE AT THE END!!!!!!!


I was going to say that but we're a man down:confused1:

We COULD always pull a stunt like that for a charity or something


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> lol this is a good thing for now mate,we are wanting you to drop this first bit rapidly,it will even out and all cheat meals henceforth shall result in weight gainage rather than droppage lol
> 
> I am actually disgusted with myself today,i am only 4lbs heavier after my cheat,i feel ashamed,Ser didnt even want to be in the same room as me nor associate with me such is the shame i have brought on our house,a measly 4lbs :lol: :lol:
> 
> My cheat was minimal,had mash tatties and a *third of a steak pipe*,milka chocolate with dime bar bits,half bar turkish delight,150g box of chocolate shortbread,5 orange penguin biscuits,3 bottles orange lucozade,1 can Monster juiced,150g pack of cheese n onion crisps,bag of wine gums and that was it,tho to be honest felt a lot more pleasant eating that small amount than gorging all day like i usually do,also i am not a bloated mess today,all of which should add up to me coming in more steadily i hope.
> 
> Peeled off to show Rams yesterday,he reckons i have changed quite a bit since 3 weeks ago when he last saw me stripped so that put my mind to ease,not had to change any macros and not upped cardio and everything is still coming off so can only be agood thing for now


Fckin' hell, you really do have c0ck on the brain! LMFAOOO! :lol: 

(I didnae even edit that! )


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> I was going to say that but we're a man down:confused1:
> 
> We COULD always pull a stunt like that for a charity or something


or we could just do it and have some deranged man bang sex fest :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> Fckin' hell, you really do have c0ck on the brain! LMFAOOO! :lol:
> 
> (I didnae even edit that! )


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: i didnt even realise lmfao


----------



## RedKola

I'm more worried about me noticing it haha :lol:

Dunno what that says about me tbh! :lol:


----------



## weeman

cockwhore,sorry but i am a mongrel with one track mind,asking such a question will only result in one response from me :lol: :lol: :lol:

Of course asking me things like 'i love the colour blue,what do you think that reflects of my personality?' i will also reply cockwhore,its pretty much my standard issue answer to all females,Derrin Brown aint got sh1t on my subliminal messaging going on:thumbup1:


----------



## RedKola

So that means I'm a double cockwhore...hmm, I have blue hair! LMAO! :lol:

Jeezo, you'll be having me taking it from both ends at this rate! LMAO!


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> So that means I'm a double cockwhore...hmm, I have blue hair! LMAO! :lol:
> 
> Jeezo, you'll be having me taking it from both ends at this rate! LMAO!


careful hen,with your avy looking the way it does at this rate i wont know who i want to drug first when i see you and Rams again :lol: :lol: I'll bring along my bumper group rape sized bottle of chloroform with me to the gym :lol:


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> careful hen,with your avy looking the way it does at this rate i wont know who i want to drug first when i see you and Rams again :lol: :lol: I'll bring along my bumper group rape sized bottle of chloroform with me to the gym :lol:


**looks down her nose and turns away in disgust.... :whistling:  :lol:


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> **looks down her nose and turns away in disgust.... :whistling:  :lol:


thats what they all say as they slip into unconsciousness...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Weeman / RK............... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Pelayo said:


> Weeman / RK............... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Wot? :mellow:


----------



## SALKev

...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just thought I'd photo-whore a bit, keep you on your toes 

Starting with a couple of "big pants" pics :lol:


----------



## BillC

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just thought I'd photo-whore a bit, keep you on your toes
> 
> Starting with a couple of "big pants" pics :lol:


That could be anybody, soft focus on pic one and blacked out reflection...you tease. Full frontal or it's lies:whistling:

Billc, protecting fellow gingers from haters.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

WRT said:


> I was asked to post this:lol:


That's a rooster on the gear for sure :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> or we could just do it and have some deranged man bang sex fest :lol: :lol:


cough ...tickets?? cough 

Sorry ...I have nothing more constructive to add.


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just thought I'd photo-whore a bit, keep you on your toes
> 
> Starting with a couple of "big pants" pics :lol:


oh right now thats fkn it,i am getting pics up sharpish.

erm no wait actually it will be in another 10 days or so (explain in next post  )

p.s. apart from the ass looking lush your back has put a mound of muscle on there liono,i'm impressed:thumbup1:



BillC said:


> That could be anybody, soft focus on pic one and blacked out reflection...you tease. Full frontal or it's lies:whistling:
> 
> Billc, protecting fellow gingers from haters.


fight the fight mate!!!



Kate1976 said:


> cough ...tickets?? cough
> 
> Sorry ...I have nothing more constructive to add.


aaaaaaaah such a dirty mind.

good:thumb: :lol:


----------



## WRT

weeman said:


> aaaaaaaah such a dirty mind.
> 
> good:thumb: :lol:


Unlike you Brian "Virginal" Harris:lol:


----------



## weeman

ok small update of sorts.

Along the same lines as Rams i have gotten my hands on some DNP also (donated as part of scottish sponsorship contingent from a kind soul) and decided altho i am much further out from my show (just under 11weeks) i would run a little 10 day blast of it to see how i get on with it and also to move things along and perhaps even get ahead of the game,as it stands i am looking where i should be at this point in time so its not a case of panicing i am behind,just curiosity more so having never used it before.

Started out 3 days ago on 200mg,temp increase has been super mild,i am a sweaty bastrd at best of times but did notice the other night when sexing Mrs Wee that i was shedding sweat in an unnatural way lol

This morning upped dose to 400mg (yeah i know i said i wasnt gnr increae it Rams :lol: :lol: ) and will continue on this dose for next 7 days,running 80mcg clen a day with it as well,not lowering carbs or owt just keeping everything diet wise as is.

Cardio this morning was like my body had turned into a furnace,30 mins on the treadmill and my tshirt was soaked and dripping,so were baggies lol took a good 30 mins for temp to subside so will be being careful lol


----------



## weeman

WRT said:


> Unlike you Brian "Vaginal" Harris:lol:


lmao yeah mate you have a point.


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> ok small update of sorts.
> 
> Along the same lines as Rams i have gotten my hands on some DNP also (donated as part of scottish sponsorship contingent from a kind soul) and decided altho i am much further out from my show (just under 11weeks) i would run a little 10 day blast of it to see how i get on with it and also to move things along and perhaps even get ahead of the game,as it stands i am looking where i should be at this point in time so its not a case of panicing i am behind,just curiosity more so having never used it before.
> 
> Started out 3 days ago on 200mg,temp increase has been super mild,i am a sweaty bastrd at best of times but did notice the other night when sexing Mrs Wee that i was shedding sweat in an unnatural way lol
> 
> This morning upped dose to 400mg (yeah i know i said i wasnt gnr increae it Rams :lol: :lol: ) and will continue on this dose for next 7 days,running 80mcg clen a day with it as well,not lowering carbs or owt just keeping everything diet wise as is.
> 
> Cardio this morning was like my body had turned into a furnace,30 mins on the treadmill and my tshirt was soaked and dripping,so were baggies lol took a good 30 mins for temp to subside so will be being careful lol


you pair will do anything to lose a bit of fat :lol:

I can't wait to get properly into this prep when all artillery arrives, fcuk gunwars, this is chemical warfare motherfcukers :lol:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> *you pair will do anything to lose a bit of fat* :lol:
> 
> I can't wait to get properly into this prep when all artillery arrives, fcuk gunwars, this is chemical warfare motherfcukers :lol:


I resent that :lol:

If it werent for the probs I had throughout diet, I wouldn't be using DNP, woudln't need to...

Some of us know how to diet without relying on all sorts of chems :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> ok small update of sorts.
> 
> Along the same lines as Rams i have gotten my hands on some DNP also (donated as part of scottish sponsorship contingent from a kind soul) and decided altho i am much further out from my show (just under 11weeks) i would run a little 10 day blast of it to see how i get on with it and also to move things along and perhaps even get ahead of the game,as it stands i am looking where i should be at this point in time so its not a case of panicing i am behind,just curiosity more so having never used it before.
> 
> Started out 3 days ago on 200mg,temp increase has been super mild,i am a sweaty bastrd at best of times but did notice the other night when sexing Mrs Wee that i was shedding sweat in an unnatural way lol
> 
> *This morning upped dose to 400mg (yeah i know i said i wasnt gnr increae it Rams * :lol: * :lol: ) and will continue on this dose for next 7 days,running 80mcg clen a day with it as well,not lowering carbs or owt just keeping everything diet wise as is.*
> 
> Cardio this morning was like my body had turned into a furnace,30 mins on the treadmill and my tshirt was soaked and dripping,so were baggies lol took a good 30 mins for temp to subside so will be being careful lol


Knew you would :lol:

But bodyweight wise, if going by lean, you will be in the same dosage bracket as me anyway - 3 to 500ish mg per day. So 400 is bang in the middle.

Yeah it has dangers, but I suppose it is better to get in, get the job done, and get out quick, than get in, and just toddle along not really getting anywhere....

Kinda like overtaking another car on a single carriage way. All the time you are pulled out on the RHS, you are exposed to risk. Better to get past that fvcker as quick as, and back into the safety of the LHS, than just go by at 1mph differential...

Sh1t analogy but you get what I mean probably


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> p.s. apart from the ass looking lush your back has put a mound of muscle on there liono,i'm impressed:thumbup1:


Cheers ears 

I put 2007 back pics on my journal to compare... fck me even *I* didn't realise.... haha 



rs007 said:


> I resent that :lol:
> 
> If it werent for the probs I had throughout diet, I wouldn't be using DNP, woudln't need to...
> 
> *Some of us know how to diet without relying on all sorts of chems* :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


Definately not me you're referring to there then.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> Definately not me you're referring to there then.... :lol: :lol:


You know how to diet? You just haven't been motivated + have had to deal with real life crap this year - and STILL been dieting anyway, just things are happening at a reduced speed is all.

Echo brians comments about your back - deadlifting making a difference then


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> I resent that :lol:
> 
> If it werent for the probs I had throughout diet, I wouldn't be using DNP, woudln't need to...
> 
> *Some of us know how to diet without relying on all sorts of chems* :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


I know how to diet, just a shame there is such a massive difference between knowing how to do something and actually doing it:lol:

If it werent for issues I had previously I wouldnt have touched the rat poison either:whistling:


----------



## Greyphantom

I am sure you know Mr Weeman, but dont forget that DNP has a cumulative effect and while you feel hot as a furnace early in the blast you will soon reach surface of the sun by the end... and now we are moving into summer (well in the deep south here anyway  ) the nights are going to be hot, hot, hot.... sweat a plenty and not from your usual nocturnal activities... lol... I know you probably already know but just reminding... good luck with it all mate...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> You know how to diet? You just haven't been motivated + have had to deal with real life crap this year - and STILL been dieting anyway, just things are happening at a reduced speed is all.
> 
> Echo brians comments about your back - deadlifting making a difference then


Aye true... I been a tad lazy with the ol' cardio though since putting show dates back.... :whistling: Only 'fessing up so that I feel shamed into sorting it out 

Yep deadlifting has helped... remarkably so, as tbh I only been doing it every fortnight due to the way my training days are working out with work etc... Like i said put 2007/now pics on journal last night and even shocked myself pmsl.

Anyhoo nowt wrong with the ol' DNP.... :whistling: 

Anyways, 'nuff hijacking.... wheres chicken-hair and his progress reports? :confused1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

That DNP will lean you right up mate in the next 14 days.... You`ll be fcuking hot once the 400 gets into your system though especially with clen alongside it


----------



## weeman

Greyphantom said:


> I am sure you know Mr Weeman, but dont forget that DNP has a cumulative effect and while you feel hot as a furnace early in the blast you will soon reach surface of the sun by the end... and now we are moving into summer (well in the deep south here anyway  ) the nights are going to be hot, hot, hot.... sweat a plenty and not from your usual nocturnal activities... lol... I know you probably already know but just reminding... good luck with it all mate...





MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> That DNP will lean you right up mate in the next 14 days.... You`ll be fcuking hot once the 400 gets into your system though especially with clen alongside it


Only staying on for 10 days guys,today being the 4th day so far and second day on 400mg,the heat build up in me as soon as i do any activity already is nuts,cardio this morning i felt like i was gnr spew at the end of it was so hot and that was with drinking about 700ml of fluids too!

Yesterday was funny,went to vodafone shop to get my phone fixed as it had stopped recieving txt messages,after standing there for 5 minutes talking to the woman i could already feel the immense build up of heat,as i said i get mega sweaty when talking anyway but this ended up comical,t shirt was soaked and sweat was running off my face,think woman was wondering wtf :lol: :lol:

Defo already seing the onset of the wateryness as well,which at this stage in the game is a mild headfuk as obviously i am niether ripped nor fat at the mo so makes me panic a little that what i am seeing is skewed,regardless sticking it out until the blast is over and see whats what once the water has cleared few days post DNP and if need be make nay new diet adjustments then,by that point i will be 9 and a bit weeks out anyway so plenty time


----------



## Rocho

Glad you are documenting the DNP use mate, have got some myself and going to be running the last two weeks of my current blast.

Whats your carb intake looking like while on DNP??


----------



## StephenC

6 days left, which means you finish on Tuesday, which in turn means the water should be out your system for the weekend, leaving you looking super hench for the Brits, wow that's a coincidence :lol:


----------



## weeman

Rocho said:


> Glad you are documenting the DNP use mate, have got some myself and going to be running the last two weeks of my current blast.
> 
> Whats your carb intake looking like while on DNP??


fluctuating between 250-300g a day at the mo mate,just depends how the days eating has went as to which of the two figures i hit lol

Last night sitting on the couch eating my mince n potatoes i was melting with the heat and that was with both windows open and a breeze blowing through,i think i would really struggle on any higher a dose,i run pretty hot naturally but this is something else,it usually takes heavy stim abuse to get me over heating this much.



StephenC said:


> 6 days left, which means you finish on Tuesday, which in turn means the water should be out your system for the weekend, leaving you looking super hench for the Brits, wow that's a coincidence :lol:


Odd how thats timed eh:whistling: what with the potential super glycogen refill and all,anyone would think i had thought this out,next thing you'll be accusing me of siteing the life out of my arms the day before the brits trip :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

You tart :lol:

DNP's always fascinated me as a non-PED user for some reason, not so much as an appeal to use but just the mechanisms it works on. Geek alert :thumb:

Looking forward to the pics :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

the DNP is interfering with me getting a tan,i feel so hot that i cant bare the thought of getting into a sunbed for 6-9 minutes lol,i'll prob evaporate,plus due to feeling queezy at times the thought of jabbing some MT2 which i will need to do if i want a tan is not appealing to me as i get nausia sides from it quite bad when not used for a while.


----------



## Greyphantom

On one cycle of DNP I was wheezing and sweating so much that my boss asked if I was ok and perhaps I should go home as I didnt look well...lol... and it was the middle of a really hot Aussie summer, talk about melt... had one little fella think he was all that try to push my arm off the arm rest on the train home one night and when he put his arm under mine he looked at me in horror got up and walked away wiping his arm... lmao... and this was after being stranded on a train with no A/C or windows open for over an hour...


----------



## Smitch

Zara-Leoni said:


> Just thought I'd photo-whore a bit, keep you on your toes
> 
> Starting with a couple of "big pants" pics :lol:


Are those actually pants or just a bit of blue ribbon??? :confused1:

Either way, great pics, much better than looking at Weeman anyway.... :lol:


----------



## weeman

Greyphantom said:


> On one cycle of DNP I was wheezing and sweating so much that my boss asked if I was ok and perhaps I should go home as I didnt look well...lol... and it was the middle of a really hot Aussie summer, talk about melt... had one little fella think he was all that try to push my arm off the arm rest on the train home one night and when he put his arm under mine he looked at me in horror got up and walked away wiping his arm... lmao... and this was after being stranded on a train with no A/C or windows open for over an hour...


OMG mate that sounds like a living hell!! i'm already wanting a little electric fan to take everywhere with me,just feel constantly manky too,aaaaaah the joys


----------



## weeman

Smitch said:


> Are those actually pants or just a bit of blue ribbon??? :confused1:
> 
> Either way, great pics, much better than looking at Weeman anyway.... :lol:


you say that but you dont actually mean that,i know you want my ginger bum babies,you'll eat your words when i whip up my first crisp ab shot pic,just dont blame me when your hand snakes towards your own crotch as an impulsive reaction to viewing my pics :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Smitch said:


> Are those actually pants or just a bit of blue ribbon??? :confused1:
> 
> Either way, great pics, much better than looking at Weeman anyway.... :lol:


Nope... Actual pants 

Bri... I went on a sunbed on DNP.... wasn't as bad as I feared lol :tongue:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Half this board have used DNP by the look of it, lol

After the water subsides you would have lost in 2 weeks what you normally would in 4-5 weeks on a diet, so it`ll be well worth it


----------



## Testoholic

are you using crystal or powder DNP? dunno if theres a difference, just seen two different types .lol


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> Nope... Actual pants
> 
> Bri... I went on a sunbed on DNP.... wasn't as bad as I feared lol :tongue:


aaah cool,i'll maybe try and give one a blast tomorrow 



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Half this board have used DNP by the look of it, lol
> 
> After the water subsides you would have lost in 2 weeks what you normally would in 4-5 weeks on a diet, so it`ll be well worth it


that would incredible mate,your thread on it was interesting,starting to feel a bit lethargic now,and also couldnt pump up properly in the gym at all,sweat like a beast tho lol



Testaholic said:


> are you using crystal or powder DNP? dunno if theres a difference, just seen two different types .lol


Its tablets mate


----------



## RedKola

Testaholic said:


> are you using crystal or powder DNP? dunno if theres a difference, just seen two different types .lol





weeman said:


> Its tablets mate


Think he's getting mixed up with crystal meth... :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

The sweating, constant heat 24/7 and lethargy finally gets to you by about day 7-10.. How anyone can go longer than this amazes me as by day 10 I have felt like complete sh1t on it.

The crystal DNP is more potent I believe


----------



## Dean00

I may endulge on this dnp for my next prep!

Is it really that bad tho?


----------



## weeman

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> The sweating, constant heat 24/7 and lethargy finally gets to you by about day 7-10.. How anyone can go longer than this amazes me as by day 10 I have felt like complete sh1t on it.
> 
> The crystal DNP is more potent I believe


how long after you stint was over did it take for you to feel better and more normalized again (i mena normalized physically,not mentally as i am fully aware you are far from normalized mentally :lol: :lol

Also how long did you find it took the water to disperse and also did you experience any of this super glycogen refill that is reported?


----------



## rs007

interested too in weemans Qs, because right now, I am getting to hate the stuff more with each passing minute.

I'm in my 7th day (400mg) , 3 or 4 to go depending if I can handle it. Heat/lethargy is going up every day, and the constant abdominal pain/bloating is doing my box right in.

And tbh look much worse for it, I hope to fvck this is just water that magically runs out...


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

weeman said:


> how long after you stint was over did it take for you to feel better and more normalized again (i mena normalized physically,not mentally as i am fully aware you are far from normalized mentally :lol: :lol
> 
> Also how long did you find it took the water to disperse and also did you experience any of this super glycogen refill that is reported?


Probably a few days after last dose I felt back to normal temperature, but for the water to fully subside maybe 5 days after the last tablets.

Didnt notice any of the glycogen refill - just normal post diet filling out mate.

Talking about being mentally not right, I did give the Giraffe 1000mg per day based on bodyweight, it almost killed him so if you got pets dont give them the DNP, ok?


----------



## Testoholic

RedKola said:


> Think he's getting mixed up with crystal meth... :whistling:
> 
> :lol:





MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> The sweating, constant heat 24/7 and lethargy finally gets to you by about day 7-10.. How anyone can go longer than this amazes me as by day 10 I have felt like complete sh1t on it.
> 
> The crystal DNP is more potent I believe


cheers mate, least someone knew what i was on about. 

read this on another forum:

the powder takes like 3 days to hit you hard, and the crystal takes a few hours - for me 200mg of crystal in 2-3 hours felt the way 400mg powder did after 3 days...


----------



## weeman

Dean00 said:


> I may endulge on this dnp for my next prep!
> 
> Is it really that bad tho?


yes!



rs007 said:


> interested too in weemans Qs, because right now, I am getting to hate the stuff more with each passing minute.
> 
> I'm in my 7th day (400mg) , 3 or 4 to go depending if I can handle it. Heat/lethargy is going up every day, and the constant abdominal pain/bloating is doing my box right in.
> 
> And tbh look much worse for it, I hope to fvck this is just water that magically runs out...


theres no way you'll look worse after it mate,once that water flows out i bet there is gnr be a marked change,i can already see small things happening through the water build up i have going on,esp in my lower abdominal region,you had very little left to come off mate,just try and keep the heed for now is most important thing 



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Probably a few days after last dose I felt back to normal temperature, but for the water to fully subside maybe 5 days after the last tablets.
> 
> Didnt notice any of the glycogen refill - just normal post diet filling out mate.
> 
> *Talking about being mentally not right, I did give the Giraffe 1000mg per day based on bodyweight, it almost killed him so if you got pets dont give them the DNP,* ok?


you really do crack me up you loon :lol:


----------



## Dean00

Is it illegal?

Or is it like a anabolic steriod, regarding laws?


----------



## Greyphantom

I agree with Mass re the halting of the effects... but it took me a couple more days to feel totally back to normal... however after about a day and a half or so you will start to feel better compared to when you were on the full dose... not so hot, lethergy takes a little longer to set in, sweats not quite so bad and it gets better day by day till you start bouncing around like normal...

RS water just drops off mate, will leave you looking better, also (anecdotally) I believe there is a rebound effect re the carbs getting back into your system and so things look/feel fuller... could just be the fact that my ar$e didnt drag on the floor morning till night anymore... 

Oh and the crystal version is more potent than the powder which means you need less to do the same... and the powder just stains everything yellow... everything...


----------



## rs007

Greyphantom said:


> I agree with Mass re the halting of the effects... but it took me a couple more days to feel totally back to normal... however after about a day and a half or so you will start to feel better compared to when you were on the full dose... not so hot, lethergy takes a little longer to set in, sweats not quite so bad and it gets better day by day till you start bouncing around like normal...
> 
> RS water just drops off mate, will leave you looking better, also (anecdotally) I believe there is a rebound effect re the carbs getting back into your system and so things look/feel fuller... could just be the fact that my ar$e didnt drag on the floor morning till night anymore...
> 
> Oh and the crystal version is more potent than the powder which means you need less to do the same... and the powder just stains everything yellow... everything...


I had planned to stop this Sunday, with show day the following Saturday, so 5 clear days not taking DNP, not counting show day - do you think this is enough? Or should I make Sat my last day, giving me 6 clear days?

Any of you guys get these abdominal pains? Its like trapped wind all over my torso, gets markedly worse with increased food intake, very bloaty and uncomfortable...


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> I had planned to stop this Sunday, with show day the following Saturday, so 5 clear days not taking DNP, not counting show day - do you think this is enough? Or should I make Sat my last day, giving me 6 clear days?
> 
> Any of you guys get these abdominal pains? Its like trapped wind all over my torso, gets markedly worse with increased food intake, very bloaty and uncomfortable...


What dose have you ended up with mate? The dnp has a half life of approx 36 hours, so is personally stop at least on Saturday, you need time for the dnp to clear and then for your water & glycogen balance to return to homeostasis before getting into your carb up IMO


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> I had planned to stop this Sunday, with show day the following Saturday, so 5 clear days not taking DNP, not counting show day - do you think this is enough? Or should I make Sat my last day, giving me 6 clear days?
> 
> Any of you guys get these abdominal pains? Its like trapped wind all over my torso, gets markedly worse with increased food intake, very bloaty and uncomfortable...


remember i said i had been getting mild discomfort similar mate? must have been something else with me as it has passed,only thing that happens now when i eat is turn into the human torch but no abdominal pains anymore.

Having a fkn epic panic today as my bodyweight has plummeted since yesterday!

Weeman trying to remain calm :lol:

i did have few more liquid meals than usual yesterday and was very active,also worst day of sweating so far,so transient stomach content will be making up some of the loss.

Still panicing.

On the plus side the fat around my tit are has accelarated away to a point i would have expected to reach a cpl weeks from now,not in 4 days lol so thats a bonus i guess,impressed on that front most defo.

but still panicing :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Forgive me but I cant remember if you are competing or not? If not then stopping as you plan should be fine, depending on how well you recover normally etc (some can recover faster than others for eg)... 6 would give you more time and will give you more time to learn how you recover... if you are competing 6 for sure (maybe even 7)... I didnt get ab pains at all, but just stupid heat and sweats when eating anything with carbs... and the wheezing...


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> What dose have you ended up with mate? The dnp has a half life of approx 36 hours, so is personally stop at least on Saturday, you need time for the dnp to clear and then for your water & glycogen balance to return to homeostasis before getting into your carb up IMO


Still just the 400 mate, and I'll tell you sommat, I am glad I didn't go higher, because of this lag effect, the 400 is only showing its true colours now, if i had started on higher I'd be a vegetable just now :lol:

I was erring towards making Sat last day anyway, being honest, can't wait, so the thought of cutting a day off is very very appealing.


----------



## LittleChris

StephenC said:


> What dose have you ended up with mate? The dnp has a half life of approx 36 hours, so is personally stop at least on Saturday, you need time for the dnp to clear and then for your water & glycogen balance to return to homeostasis before getting into your carb up IMO


Is it not a cumulative halflife, so actually in your system for longer, only the amount diminishes as the days pass? (talking about powder here, apologies if chrystal being used)


----------



## Greyphantom

weeman said:


> remember i said i had been getting mild discomfort similar mate? must have been something else with me as it has passed,only thing that happens now when i eat is turn into the human torch but no abdominal pains anymore.
> 
> Having a fkn epic panic today as my bodyweight has plummeted since yesterday!
> 
> Weeman trying to remain calm :lol:
> 
> i did have few more liquid meals than usual yesterday and was very active,also worst day of sweating so far,so transient stomach content will be making up some of the loss.
> 
> Still panicing.
> 
> On the plus side the fat around my tit are has accelarated away to a point i would have expected to reach a cpl weeks from now,not in 4 days lol so thats a bonus i guess,impressed on that front most defo.
> 
> but still panicing :lol:


Dont panic Mr Weeman... (said in best dads army voice)... glad to hear you are getting some results... this stuff works freaking wonders... a trifle dangerous for sure but great stuff for the purpose... and just remain calm... breath in, breath out... breath in, breath out... (or perhaps I should say wheeze in, wheeze out  )


----------



## Greyphantom

rs007 said:


> Still just the 400 mate, and I'll tell you sommat, I am glad I didn't go higher, because of this lag effect, the 400 is only showing its true colours now, if i had started on higher I'd be a vegetable just now :lol:
> 
> I was erring towards making Sat last day anyway, being honest, can't wait, so the thought of cutting a day off is very very appealing.


  I understand what you are saying... I liked the results but by the end of the first week at 400 I was just praying for the end of the course... went through two shirts a day and a few pillows at night...



LittleChris said:


> Is it not a cumulative halflife, so actually in your system for longer, only the amount diminishes as the days pass? (talking about powder here, apologies if chrystal being used)


I might be mistaken but the cumulative effect is due to the 36 hour half life but more to the fact that when you take 400mg day one by day 2 you still have 200mg (rough figures only) in the system and then day by day you get a build up... I remember seeing a table of the build up somewhere (could be the aussie section of bolex as they have a cracking dnp thread there) and it does plateau somewhat... so given 36 hours after the last dose it should be on the way out...


----------



## StephenC

Greyphantom said:


> I understand what you are saying... I liked the results but by the end of the first week at 400 I was just praying for the end of the course... went through two shirts a day and a few pillows at night...
> 
> I might be mistaken but the cumulative effect is due to the 36 hour half life but more to the fact that when you take 400mg day one by day 2 you still have 200mg (rough figures only) in the system and then day by day you get a build up... I remember seeing a table of the build up somewhere (could be the aussie section of bolex as they have a cracking dnp thread there) and it does plateau somewhat... so given 36 hours after the last dose it should be on the way out...


I think at 400mg it should be as good as clear in 72hours, my point is though, if Rams make Saturday his last day then it will be Tuesday before it's clear, his body will then look to find homeostasis by Wednesday, however this is planned day 1 of carb loading IIRC

if it were me I think i'd be finishing today mate, means you should have an idea how your looking on Monday n Tuesday to allow you to make an informed judgement on carb up plans

I've read of people looking their best 8-10 days after last administration of dnp

Sorry if I'm stressing you more than you already are mate but this dnp is relatively unkown quantity ATM regarding water retention etc


----------



## rs007

I am not saying you are wrong with regards to timings, but you could be - your logic/understanding of homeostasis is off - you talk about getting back to homeostasis, this is not an issue, and in fact by definition - a stable non-changing state - the one thing a bber wants to avoid. You never get to a homestatic state during a traditional deplete/carbup for example.

As the DNP tapers out my system, carbs will be able to taper in I am certain, as far as I can tell it isn't digital in its mode of action, if it were different dosages would make no difference, and besides, no other aspect of the human body works in this fashion...

I suppose the question is, is there going to be additional benefit - is it going to be worthwhile - running it until end of Sat, or Sunday even. And, as I am super depleted (now certain this was the cause of yesterdays "episode") am I going to miss some beneficial carbup window by coming off it now.

And the biggest question of all - is any of this theorising going to make a damn bit of difference in the real world anyway :lol:

With respect to water, this is something I ma fairly confident manipulating now, so as long as the bulk of the DNP is gone, I am pretty sure this won't be an issue.


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> I am not saying you are wrong with regards to timings, but you could be - your logic/understanding of homeostasis is off - you talk about getting back to homeostasis, this is not an issue, and in fact by definition - a stable non-changing state - the one thing a bber wants to avoid. You never get to a homestatic state during a traditional deplete/carbup for example.
> 
> As the DNP tapers out my system, carbs will be able to taper in I am certain, as far as I can tell it isn't digital in its mode of action, if it were different dosages would make no difference, and besides, no other aspect of the human body works in this fashion...
> 
> I suppose the question is, is there going to be additional benefit - is it going to be worthwhile - running it until end of Sat, or Sunday even. And, as I am super depleted (now certain this was the cause of yesterdays "episode") am I going to miss some beneficial carbup window by coming off it now.
> 
> And the biggest question of all - is any of this theorising going to make a damn bit of difference in the real world anyway :lol:
> 
> With respect to water, this is something I ma fairly confident manipulating now, so as long as the bulk of the DNP is gone, I am pretty sure this won't be an issue.


ok point taken, I'm thick :lol:

my main idea was to get to a point where you would normally be, without dnp, around Tuesday to allow you to assess condition before making judgements re carb loading etc as if glycogen super duper compensation does happen as expected then you may have to carb up less to get as full as you want?

As always your an analytical genius with your own body so have no doubt you'll have a handle on things, I'll stick to providing meat and not advice :lol:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> ok point taken, I'm thick :lol:
> 
> my main idea was to get to a point where you would normally be, without dnp, around Tuesday to allow you to assess condition before making judgements re carb loading etc as if glycogen super duper compensation does happen as expected then you may have to carb up less to get as full as you want?
> 
> As always your an analytical genius with your own body so have no doubt you'll have a handle on things, I'll stick to providing meat and not advice :lol:


PMSL you aren't thick mate :lol: I forgot to litter my post with liberal splashings of IMO, as I could well be wrong too - and your point about getting to a clear point to assess condition is actually very valid.

I'm just glad to be able to bounce ideas about, and of course hijacking weemans journal makes it an even more explicit pleasure :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg

You guys are taking all the fun out of DNP! Just pop a few caps a day, eat donuts and get shredded innit! Simples :lol: :lol:

Oh, and of course sit around all day sweating your bollox off, too hot to even move and feeling like sh1t, fully regretting ever taking it haha. Next time I use I think I'll do 200mg for longer duration cos I've never lasted more than a week on 400mg.


----------



## Big Dawg

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I think the crystal DNP works faster and is about 15% nmore potent as more of the actual weight of the pill is DNP, hence you get more for your money but its generally slightly more expensive.
> 
> Bit like test prop and test e - 100mg of prop is faster and more potent thatn 100mg of test e
> 
> RS - You will look much, much leaner after the water goes, trust me!


Don't know if this has been covered yet, but crystal/ sodium DNP is reputed to actually be weaker than powder. Apparently you're getting 15-20% less DNP, but you're right that the absorption does seem to be quicker. Powder DNP tends to build up for longer in the system, but with 200mg powder DNP you're getting 200mg DNP, and with 200mg crystal it's more like 160mg DNP apparently.

However I've used both and found the crystal to be a lot more potent. However, the powdered stuff was from a different supplier so the doses could have actually been different.


----------



## Greyphantom

StephenC, I get your meaning now...

RS... I think that one day more or less is fairly moot at this point... if you feel really sh!t then drop it the day earlier, if you can handel it then take it the day later... after all you are your bodies best judge...

Oh and apologies to Weeman for the hijack... ooops...


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> PMSL you aren't thick mate :lol: I forgot to litter my post with liberal splashings of IMO, as I could well be wrong too - and your point about getting to a clear point to assess condition is actually very valid.
> 
> I'm just glad to be able to bounce ideas about, and of course hijacking weemans journal makes it an even more explicit pleasure :lol:


Me & weeman were discussing the whole bouncing ideas thing last night, it's gona be a cold day in hell when we see double blind placebo studies done on the "insane" things we are putting our bodies through chemically, let alone doing it during comp prep when you are already pushing your body to it's physical and mental boundaries.

All we have is the knowledge we can each share based on our own experiences and adapt that to suit our own bodies 

as before, I know your like a pentium dual core processor with everything that happens in your own body so do what your bodies telling you mate, unless ig involves haribo n chocolate :lol:


----------



## jw007

Just thought I would pop in

Some interesting reading for a change:thumbup1:

No photos to whore currently, this might change sunday at expo when I OUTGUN Dutch scott

Oh and CHICKEN HAIR

Man the fck up:beer:


----------



## StephenC

jw007 said:


> Just thought I would pop in
> 
> Some interesting reading for a change:thumbup1:
> 
> No photos to whore currently, this might change sunday at expo when I OUTGUN Dutch scott
> 
> Oh and CHICKEN HAIR
> 
> Man the fck up:beer:


I got a picture of chicken hair last night "all watered up from dnp usage" I mean there was only visible striations on his chest, pah, bloated Cnut :lol:

oh and I haven't to post or send to anyone as he's so pi55ed with conditioning that most people would kill for at over 10 weeks out:cursing:


----------



## jw007

StephenC said:


> I got a picture of chicken hair last night "all watered up from dnp usage" I mean there was only visible striations on his chest, pah, bloated Cnut :lol:
> 
> oh and I haven't to post or send to anyone as he's so pi55ed with conditioning that most people would kill for at over 10 weeks out:cursing:


Damn it, I thought I might take this time of weakness to slip in some well timed whoring shots

Seems chicken hair is throwing the dummy, trying to get me to play my hand early

Damn you Chicken Hair, DAMN YOU TO HELL:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Greyphantom said:


> StephenC, I get your meaning now...
> 
> RS... I think that one day more or less is fairly moot at this point... if you feel really sh!t then drop it the day earlier, if you can handel it then take it the day later... after all you are your bodies best judge...
> 
> Oh and apologies to Weeman for the hijack... ooops...


hey hey no apologies,thats what this thing is for,besides this is all interesting reading:thumbup1:



jw007 said:


> Just thought I would pop in
> 
> Some interesting reading for a change:thumbup1:
> 
> No photos to whore currently, this might change sunday at expo when I OUTGUN Dutch scott
> 
> Oh and CHICKEN HAIR
> 
> *Man the fck up* :beer:


ok mate will do  (couldnt even walk on treadmill this morn for cardio,had to sit down and do recumbant cycle instead,fook knows how Rams is still driving on!)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



StephenC said:


> I got a picture of chicken hair last night "all watered up from dnp usage" I mean there was only visible striations on his chest, pah, bloated Cnut :lol:
> 
> oh and I haven't to post or send to anyone as he's so pi55ed with conditioning that most people would kill for at over 10 weeks out:cursing:


lol mate i am super flat and watery,was mega unimpressed by my gunnage in the pic due to flatness and no sited shots.

I'm disgusted with myself:cursing: :lol:



jw007 said:


> Damn it, I thought I might take this time of weakness to slip in some well timed whoring shots
> 
> Seems chicken hair is throwing the dummy, trying to get me to play my hand early
> 
> Damn you Chicken Hair, DAMN YOU TO HELL:lol: :lol:


i may have been rumbled :lol: :lol: :lol:

lol no in all seriousness super panicing one minute then very calm next minute at how body is looking,came in from cardio,had a feeling sorry for myself moan at Ser,she told me to strip so she could see,then said fkn hell you havent half come in,she is always cruelly honest with me so panic mind has been averted for another cpl of hours anyway.

Also i am scared to shag now in case i melt.


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> hey hey no apologies,thats what this thing is for,besides this is all interesting reading:thumbup1:
> 
> ok mate will do  (couldnt even walk on treadmill this morn for cardio,had to sit down and do recumbant cycle instead,fook knows how Rams is still driving on!)
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> lol mate i am super flat and watery,was mega unimpressed by my gunnage in the pic due to flatness and no sited shots.
> 
> I'm disgusted with myself:cursing: :lol:
> 
> i may have been rumbled :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> lol no in all seriousness super panicing one minute then very calm next minute at how body is looking,came in from cardio,had a feeling sorry for myself moan at Ser,*she told me to strip so she could see*,then said fkn hell you havent half come in,she is always cruelly honest with me so panic mind has been averted for another cpl of hours anyway.
> 
> Also i am scared to shag now in case i melt.


what happened next Bri:tongue: :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> lol mate i am super flat and watery,was mega unimpressed by my gunnage in the pic due to flatness and no sited shots.
> 
> I'm disgusted with myself:cursing: :lol:
> 
> .


Mate, you need to accept that you are going to feel like this at least once a week when you have just witnessed my henchity :lol:


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> Also i am scared to shag now in case i melt.


Think yourself lucky you at least have the notion, and are just scared.

For the last few weeks, I have had the sex drive of a prebuscent slug, and about the same ability to maintain a boner

Be a bodybuilder, look like the epitome of strength and masculinity, when in fact you are the definition of weakness and impotence :lol:


----------



## weeman

Jay.32 said:


> what happened next Bri:tongue: :whistling: :tongue:


lmao nothing mate as i was also told i smell disgusting,think its bath time,to be fair i had just come in from cardio and as usual my sweat smells like super strong cat p1ss!



StephenC said:


> Mate, you need to accept that you are going to feel like this at least once a week when you have just witnessed my henchity :lol:


this is true mate this is true:laugh:



rs007 said:


> Think yourself lucky you at least have the notion, and are just scared.
> 
> For the last few weeks, I have had the sex drive of a prebuscent slug, and about the same ability to maintain a boner
> 
> Be a bodybuilder, look like the epitome of strength and masculinity, when in fact you are the definition of weakness and impotence :lol:


Thats one bit i aint looking forward to mate,always hate that bit,past few nights i've not so much as wanted to [email protected] as horn just hasnt been there,plus complete lack of energy,esp on last cpl trainiing nights,has ment dont think i could if i wanted to,during daytime at mo still got the urge tho,but unfortunately Fin puts paid to any sexing:cursing:


----------



## Greyphantom

weeman said:


> Also i am scared to shag now in case i melt.


 :lol: :lol: I remember this one time in band camp... lmao... its also not too pleasant for your partner... smelly sweat that stains sh!t yellow... sigh...


----------



## weeman

Greyphantom said:


> :lol: :lol: I remember this one time in band camp... lmao... its also not too pleasant for your partner... smelly sweat that stains sh!t yellow... sigh...


lmao i am being dead serious when i say that my sweat is like that in the first place mate,every white garment i own has died yellow from sweat stains eventually,no joke,my sweat always smells of cat pee when protein is high,the joys :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly

rs007 said:


> Think yourself lucky you at least have the notion, and are just scared.
> 
> For the last few weeks, I have had the sex drive of a prebuscent slug, and about the same ability to maintain a boner
> 
> *Be a bodybuilder, look like the epitome of strength and masculinity, when in fact you are the definition of weakness and impotence* :lol:


this is so true its unreal. you look ure best yet feel ure worst.

ohhh whats a sex drive again?? :lol:


----------



## weeman

give it till a few hours after your show hilly and it will return to you with a bang lolol


----------



## RedKola

DNP has has tragic consequences on Brian 'weeman' Harris...

Aged him 20yrs and gave him a full bloat! 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

On the other hand Ramsays DNP spunk has made RK lose 10 years:whistling: :lol:


----------



## stevens

RedKola said:


> DNP has has tragic consequences on Brian 'weeman' Harris...
> 
> Aged him 20yrs and gave him a full bloat!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

WRT said:


> On the other hand Ramsays DNP spunk has made RK lose 10 years:whistling: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I fckin' wish! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

WRT that is fkin gold :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

hilly said:


> ohhh whats a sex drive again?? :lol:


The thing you have BEFORE marriage...


----------



## StephenC

RedKola said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I fckin' wish! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Maybe take off some of those years that were added when you gave birth to Rab's mrs Flo :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Where's the DNP? Promise me it will make me look young again! :lol:


----------



## weeman

DNP UPDATE

oh my fkn god,am drookit.

i sweat a lot at night,but fkn hell,am sitting here soaked like am on treadmill,think one more days dosing and i am out until further use is deemed needed

a feel stinkin.

Will post first progress pics next week once the water has gone and see whats underneath


----------



## Ser

you are stinking...and I´m increasingly worried about the colour of your wee...not a hope in hell of me drinking that!!!


----------



## weeman

worried about my health? nope.just a slag.

:wub: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Joshua

What are your carb intakes like?



weeman said:


> the DNP is interfering with me getting a tan,i feel so hot that i cant bare the thought of getting into a sunbed for 6-9 minutes lol,i'll prob evaporate,plus due to feeling queezy at times the thought of jabbing some MT2 which i will need to do if i want a tan is not appealing to me as i get nausia sides from it quite bad when not used for a while.


Running MT2 along with DNP should make it easier to curb carb intake / reduce cravings, and theoretically/hunch *could* help in changing setpoint.



rs007 said:


> I am not saying you are wrong with regards to timings, but you could be - your logic/understanding of homeostasis is off - you talk about getting back to homeostasis, this is not an issue, and in fact by definition - a stable non-changing state - the one thing a bber wants to avoid. You never get to a homestatic state during a traditional deplete/carbup for example.


There are claims that weight is not totally regained after one comes off DNP. If this is true, then the body maybe adjusting setpoint and change the baseline state that the body is comfortable with.



weeman said:


> DNP UPDATE
> 
> oh my fkn god,am drookit.
> 
> i sweat a lot at night,but fkn hell,am sitting here soaked like am on treadmill,think one more days dosing and i am out until further use is deemed needed
> 
> a feel stinkin.
> 
> Will post first progress pics next week once the water has gone and see whats underneath


Stick in there B.

Are you doing cardio whilst on DNP? If so how much and how often?

Are you running caffeine whilst doing DNP?

Loving the log,

J


----------



## weeman

Joshua said:


> What are your carb intakes like?
> 
> Running MT2 along with DNP should make it easier to curb carb intake / reduce cravings, and theoretically/hunch *could* help in changing setpoint.
> 
> There are claims that weight is not totally regained after one comes off DNP. If this is true, then the body maybe adjusting setpoint and change the baseline state that the body is comfortable with.
> 
> Stick in there B.
> 
> Are you doing cardio whilst on DNP? If so how much and how often?
> 
> Are you running caffeine whilst doing DNP?
> 
> Loving the log,
> 
> J


hey J,thanks for dropping in mate 

Havent shot any MT2 since using this,understand what your saying about the appetite suppresant side of it but it doesnt tend to affect me other than the first hour or so afteri shoot it,to curb cravings for carbs,bad carbs i mean,i have been using a little speed each morning,it has worked but also to the allmost detrimental extent of curing apetite full stop,so on days its been particularly bad i have had more liquid meals than solid to keep numbers where they should be,have slightly over compensated protein intake on these days as well for any potential catabolism this entails too.

I've still been doing cardio for 30 mins each mornig on treadmill and the sweating has been on an almost comical scale,i'm leaving full on puddles under me lol

I have 80mcg of clen and 200mg of caffiene before cardio as well,and also start my fluid intake early,trying to reach a 1-1.5 ltr of fluid in me befoe i perform cardio as the feeling of dehydration in the mornings has been horrendous despite consuming 4-5 litres a day of mostly water.


----------



## StephenC

J, would frequent microdosing of mt2 be suitable for curbing carb cravings and avoiding the nausea I get with the same?

Also what is the relationship between dnp and setpoint change (leading on I suppose from the leptin discussion)

Brian, how long is that you've lasted at 400?

I'm pretty sure that dnp is more effective the more fat your carrying so just now would be the time to push on to get as far ahead as possible, I'm hoping to push for 10-14 days after nabba weekend, although prob at 200mg as the carb cravings I get are insatiable with higher dosing although if the mt2 helps then who knows  will discuss with you when I see you next boss


----------



## hilly

all this dnp chat makes me want to experiement lol. when i get to fat this year i will give it a whirl.

sweating puddles bet the gym loves you bri


----------



## FATBOY

scary stuff .

lol at mrs weeman if you drank it with the dnp in you would dissapear you have nothing to burn


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> J, would frequent microdosing of mt2 be suitable for curbing carb cravings and avoiding the nausea I get with the same?
> 
> Also what is the relationship between dnp and setpoint change (leading on I suppose from the leptin discussion)
> 
> Brian, how long is that you've lasted at 400?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that dnp is more effective the more fat your carrying so just now would be the time to push on to get as far ahead as possible, I'm hoping to push for 10-14 days after nabba weekend, although prob at 200mg as the carb cravings I get are insatiable with higher dosing although if the mt2 helps then who knows  will discuss with you when I see you next boss


Today will be the 5th day on 400mg mate,i did 2 days of 200mg to start of with,was gnr sack it off today but spoke to Rams this morn and decided just to run it till tomoz and then come off so that will have been 8 days on it in total,nice little blast,no two ways about it things have defo shifted forward,i am as mentioned really super watery and can even see thru that 

Speak about your post brits blast when see you matey,but yeah i think that sounds good,nice short blast of it in 



hilly said:


> all this dnp chat makes me want to experiement lol. when i get to fat this year i will give it a whirl.
> 
> sweating puddles bet the gym loves you bri


lol think they are used to me now mate,always been a bit of a sweat monster in the gym,the uyounger gen bicep boys flock down on any sweat soaked padding i have left behind like a bunch of hungry seagulls trying to sook the test out of my sweat patch :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Just been catchin up pal, enjoyin the usual "head like a toyshop" humour along with the technical shizzle........ but we wanna see how ripped you are already, a little less conversation a little more action please:thumb:

Hurry up and get some pics up ya big sexy bas:lol:


----------



## Joshua

StephenC said:


> J, would frequent microdosing of mt2 be suitable for curbing carb cravings and avoiding the nausea I get with the same?
> 
> Also what is the relationship between dnp and setpoint change (leading on I suppose from the leptin discussion)
> 
> Brian, how long is that you've lasted at 400?
> 
> I'm pretty sure that dnp is more effective the more fat your carrying so just now would be the time to push on to get as far ahead as possible, I'm hoping to push for 10-14 days after nabba weekend, although prob at 200mg as the carb cravings I get are insatiable with higher dosing although if the mt2 helps then who knows  will discuss with you when I see you next boss


I'm not sure of an optimal dosing protocol using MT2 for chronic anorexigenic purposes. For short term appetite suppression, microdosing could do the job, but I suspect that dosing depends on the individual, so experimentation maybe necessary to find the sweet spot. 5HTP and/or hoodia can be quite effective for appetite suppression with DNP [iME].

As an aside, one thing that has baffled me is my enormous demand for tea gets consistantly, sharply diminished when using MT2.

DNP and setpoint relationship comes from observations (that there is an inclination to keep lower BF levels post DNP than pre DNP), rather than a theoretical mechanism (or one that I am aware of anyhow). Quite what is going on I do not know.

Most of the agents that I have seen that mimic leptin or alter leptin sensitivity seem to be reversible, hence would not result in a setpoint change. I did speak to a chap some years ago who was looking at chaotic attractor models of setpoint. From what I recall there was a theory that changes in setpoint were as a result of several pathways exceeding their normal parameters, resulting in the body irreversibly adapting by lowering the setpoint.

Sorry I could not be more illuminating, but as I said in the other thread, leptin is something I am quite ignorant on.

J


----------



## StephenC

Joshua said:


> I'm not sure of an optimal dosing protocol using MT2 for chronic anorexigenic purposes. For short term appetite suppression, microdosing could do the job, but I suspect that dosing depends on the individual, so experimentation maybe necessary to find the sweet spot. 5HTP and/or hoodia can be quite effective for appetite suppression with DNP [iME].
> 
> As an aside, one thing that has baffled me is my enormous demand for tea gets consistantly, sharply diminished when using MT2.
> 
> DNP and setpoint relationship comes from observations (that there is an inclination to keep lower BF levels post DNP than pre DNP), rather than a theoretical mechanism (or one that I am aware of anyhow). Quite what is going on I do not know.
> 
> Most of the agents that I have seen that mimic leptin or alter leptin sensitivity seem to be reversible, hence would not result in a setpoint change. I did speak to a chap some years ago who was looking at chaotic attractor models of setpoint. From what I recall there was a theory that changes in setpoint were as a result of several pathways exceeding their normal parameters, resulting in the body irreversibly adapting by lowering the setpoint.
> 
> Sorry I could not be more illuminating, but as I said in the other thread, leptin is something I am quite ignorant on.
> 
> J


NP mate, thanks again for taking the time.

I have used 0.2mg (2iu at 1ml) twice today and it seems to be working slightly, although it could also be down to the heat:confused1:

I have used dnp twice now, 1 mild run and 1 that was pretty stupid to be honest but I am now noticeably leaner, but again impossible to tell how much of that is down to dnp, gh useage, lean tissue accrual increasing my basal MR.

I will be using again after next weekend to take me to a point where I'm leaner than ever before and from that point I'll be approx 6 weeks out from a show (post dnp use) so I cant afford to let the carb cravings get the better of me, for many reasons, not least of all being the wrath of Weeman:lol:

If I can find the energy and time I may start a journal as I will also be using GH peptides and topping up with GH possible 4 or 5 x ed so might be handy to keep a log of details


----------



## weeman

sitting with large fan blowing air on me,lovely 

why i didnt think of this 4 days ago i dont know lmao


----------



## weeman

ok now i'm gutted,no appetite for cheat stuff?!?!?!?

i must be dying,its the only logical explanation.


----------



## weeman

KJW said:


> No appetite?
> 
> Cracking night for a dram and a cigar - that count as cheating?


lol i dont smoke mate,and yes could have dram but not even wanting that,have got a few bits n bobs there to eat but just dont want to eat anything,just want to drink cold juice,maybe shut my eyes for 10 mins then see if helps appetite any,usually wake up from naps with major blood sugar crash so that should do the trick lol


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> ok now i'm gutted,no appetite for cheat stuff?!?!?!?
> 
> i must be dying,its the only logical explanation.


Snap:cursing:

Took Koda out for a long walk once it had cooled down a bit, heard two people say after i'd walked past them "see that guys calves" shorts for the win! :thumb:

Stopped at Asda on the way back, got apple crumble, ice cream, onion rings, mars planets, chewy sweets & some irn bru. I then stopped at the chinese for my actual meal.

I havent even finished the chinese and barely scratched the surface with rest of it:ban:

I reckon it must be the heat:confused1:


----------



## Linny

Did your hunger come back for your re-feed Bri? Was looking forwards to reading the entire store of the local supermarket naughties you ate :laugh:


----------



## Greyphantom

Bri you must be melting in this heat now... still think the dumbest thing I did was a high(ish) dnp run in the middle of summer... its ridiculous how by just breathing you sweat like the wicked witch of the west after a bucket of water... good luck mate and look forward to seeing those after pics...


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Snap:cursing:
> 
> Took Koda out for a long walk once it had cooled down a bit, heard two people say after i'd walked past them "see that guys calves" shorts for the win! :thumb:
> 
> Stopped at Asda on the way back, got apple crumble, ice cream, onion rings, mars planets, chewy sweets & some irn bru. I then stopped at the chinese for my actual meal.
> 
> I havent even finished the chinese and barely scratched the surface with rest of it:ban:
> 
> I reckon it must be the heat:confused1:


its sh1te eh? lol but sure as fate,today,the day after cheat day,dying for the cheat grub:cursing:



Linny said:


> Did your hunger come back for your re-feed Bri? Was looking forwards to reading the entire store of the local supermarket naughties you ate :laugh:


I did manage to get some more junk in hen,went to sleep for an hour last night and sure as fate woke up feeling like going into mild hypo,ate half litre cherry ice cream,little bit of chocolate and some cheese on toast with worcester sauce on it 



Greyphantom said:


> Bri you must be melting in this heat now... still think the dumbest thing I did was a high(ish) dnp run in the middle of summer... its ridiculous how by just breathing you sweat like the wicked witch of the west after a bucket of water... good luck mate and look forward to seeing those after pics...


Last day today matey,and i'm glad,the heat up here today is fkn unreal,top that with the way i am feeling and its just plain hell,Ser's away to BNBF scottish show today with Avril so i am sitting the kids,guns were sited yesterday and MT2 is in me so might as well make use of it all and take the kids down to the beach and hope it tires them out whilst simultaneously allowing me to air the cannons :lol: :lol:


----------



## Testoholic

weeman said:


> its sh1te eh? lol but sure as fate,today,the day after cheat day,dying for the cheat grub:cursing:
> 
> I did manage to get some more junk in hen,went to sleep for an hour last night and sure as fate woke up feeling like going into mild hypo,ate half litre cherry ice cream,little bit of chocolate and some cheese on toast with worcester sauce on it
> 
> Last day today matey,and i'm glad,the heat up here today is fkn unreal,top that with the way i am feeling and its just plain hell,Ser's away to BNBF scottish show today with Avril so i am sitting the kids,guns were sited yesterday and MT2 is in me so might as well make use of it all and take the kids down to the beach and hope it tires them out whilst simultaneously allowing me to air the cannons :lol: :lol:


what protocol you using mate?


----------



## weeman

Testaholic said:


> what protocol you using mate?


any gear lying around that i am using :lol: :lol: usually site them once or twice per week,just depends how much i am using etc 

I site both b-spot and Tri's themselves for maximum enhacement on special occasions like....say for instance upcoming NABBA brits:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Testoholic

weeman said:


> any gear lying around that i am using :lol: :lol: usually site them once or twice per week,just depends how much i am using etc
> 
> I site both b-spot and Tri's themselves for maximum enhacement on special occasions like....say for instance upcoming NABBA brits:whistling: :lol:


ahhh ok lol, am doing bi's and tri's myself at the moment, finding tren ace/testbase a nice shot to use, tried 2ml norma test e in each bicep before, took about 8 days to disperse :cursing:

people can say what they like about site shots ect but definatley having positive effect on me


----------



## Testoholic

no i wouldnt either, JW is just a unforunate case... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> Thanks for the replies I always wondered due to a certain individuals back luck:whistling:
> 
> Ok so will wack some in and see what happens!
> 
> Who uses what for this. I was thinking slin pin for tri's and orange for bi's. (remember I have weeny arms)
> 
> Sorry for hijack weeman but siting seems to be commonplace in here


lol dont be daft mate,hijack away 

not sure about the potential to cause tears,i guess it must have some sort of danger if you were repeatidly doing it to the same area time and time again perhaps?

I use greens for siting everything,cos i is brave and stupid :lol:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> lol dont be daft mate,hijack away
> 
> not sure about the potential to cause tears,i guess it must have some sort of danger if you were repeatidly doing it to the same area time and time again perhaps?
> 
> I use greens for siting everything,cos i is brave and stupid :lol:


Wowzer!!!!

Slin pins for me, but maybe that's why my arms are so cack :confused1:


----------



## Dean00

greens are sore :lol:

but can be used, i take u dont stik it all the way in!

i did chest tonight for the first time. both pecs 1.5ml in each

was fine! bis next week


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Wowzer!!!!
> 
> Slin pins for me, but maybe that's why my arms are so cack :confused1:





Dean00 said:


> greens are sore :lol:
> 
> but can be used, i take u dont stik it all the way in!
> 
> i did chest tonight for the first time. both pecs 1.5ml in each
> 
> was fine! bis next week


all the way to the hilt lol well i should say Ser does this to me as i cant bring myself to jab anything other than slin or peps :lol:



bulkaholic said:


> Well the green can't hurt any more than the stanley knife op the other day:lol: :lol:
> 
> I will have a poke around tomorrow night as will have time :thumbup1:
> 
> I have this evil pre workout sh1t with everthing in it *including cheq drops but is nasty and acid, maybe casue some nice swelling eh* :lol:


lol yes i think that will do the trick!


----------



## Testoholic

bulkaholic said:


> Thanks for the replies I always wondered due to a certain individuals back luck:whistling:
> 
> Ok so will wack some in and see what happens!
> 
> Who uses what for this. I was thinking slin pin for tri's and orange for bi's. (remember I have weeny arms)
> 
> Sorry for hijack weeman but siting seems to be commonplace in here


Holy [email protected] greens way to hardcore for me!! i started out on orange 5/8inch pins, now using orange 1inch. as for choice of weapon, i rate the tren/mast/prop mixes, sust and winstrol (oil)


----------



## weeman

ment to also update thats me stopped the DNP,last dose was yesterday and tonight starting to feel a bit more normal,still had probs pumping up properly doing chest n tri's tonight but hopefully that will have changed by next session,also dropped the clen today and will bring it in again later on in the diet


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> lol dont be daft mate,hijack away
> 
> not sure about the potential to cause tears,i guess it must have some sort of danger if you were repeatidly doing it to the same area time and time again perhaps?
> 
> I use greens for siting everything,cos i is brave and stupid :lol:


or just pure dead mental from Salcoats innit.... wouldnae see that carry on in Greenock:lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

I used to use greens and not those pansy ones Brian uses, the 2" long ones.

Gave that up after wondering why the needle wouldn't go in and why I could hear tapping, but not through my ears, kinda through my skeleton... oooppsss

Time Team will find my skeleton in 200 years or something, and wonder WTF those wood pecker marks on my upper arm bone are :lol:


----------



## Dig

rs007 said:


> I used to use greens and not those pansy ones Brian uses, the 2" long ones.
> 
> Gave that up after wondering why the needle wouldn't go in and why I could hear tapping, but not through my ears, kinda through my skeleton... oooppsss
> 
> Time Team will find my skeleton in 200 years or something, and wonder WTF those wood pecker marks on my upper arm bone are :lol:


Reading that makes me cringe:blink: 

Great journal weeman, like the honest no BS discussions in here:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

rs007 said:


> I used to use greens and not those pansy ones Brian uses, the 2" long ones.
> 
> Gave that up after wondering why the needle wouldn't go in and why I could hear tapping, but not through my ears, kinda through my skeleton... oooppsss
> 
> Time Team will find my skeleton in 200 years or something, and wonder WTF those wood pecker marks on my upper arm bone are :lol:


Thats mint mate, made me lol there:lol: :lol:

Your skeleton's gonna look like it's been hammered with golf balls:thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

bulkaholic said:


> I am watching with interest how soon you and rams recover from the DNP in regard to "feeling" rather than looks.
> 
> Not that you would catch me messing round with that rubbish cos drugs are for mugs and losers :lol:
> 
> *Actually it's a poison i think so maybe doesn't coun*t


And a dye and a component of tnt I believe... all good stuff for the body


----------



## Joshua

bulkaholic said:


> ...
> 
> Not that you would catch me messing round with that rubbish cos drugs are for mugs and losers :lol:
> 
> Actually *it's a poison *i think so maybe doesn't count


So is caffeine or ethanol. The devil is in the dose. :whistling:

J


----------



## weeman

Feeling a lot better today already,bodyweight has risen up a bit too and water still to leave me,will be interesting to see if i can pump up better in gym tonight doing back.


----------



## weeman

yeah mate,dont get me wrong still not 100% yet but infinitely better than what i was,the bad sweating slowed down significantly after 24 hours.


----------



## Danny-K

How far from a comp do you cut out your cheat day mate?


----------



## weeman

Danny-K said:


> How far from a comp do you cut out your cheat day mate?


I dont cut it out unless i need to mate,if things arent going to plan then usually will cut it out or reduce it drastically to one small cheat meal,but if all is well then i will keep it in right up till day before start to deplete 



bulkaholic said:


> Very quite in hear which can mean only one thing! Weeman is too busy bumming Rammers into final comp shape for either of them to post.
> 
> Bum him real good mate he needs to be spot on


Its an emotional day today mate,me and the Ram are parting ways early as he is off to Southport tonight and i dont leave till tomoz.

I've given him a lock of my pube stubble so he can sleep with it in comfort tonight,also a little card with a pop out me doing a double bi and the card says 'BOOM-fancy a shag?'

I myself am in a dilema as to what to do training wise for next few days,wont get any training done when in Southport and dont feasably see me training on Sunday night when i get back as i know that no matter what,although i say i will behave myself on Saturday night i know in myself that it will prob go pear shaped and will end up up to no good. :lol:


----------



## davyb

Weeman enjoy your day in southport and keep that training partner focused on doing his thing on that stage, have a gr8 day, will be supporting RS from behind my laptop!!!!!!

Away the jocks!!!!!


----------



## hilly

hello mate,

was nice to meet you and mrs weeman if only shortly yesterday. was bloody gutted my stupid phone didnt save mrs weeman bloody mobile number, so couldnt txt to come meet. ended up just having our indian then going to bed lol wounded to say the least.

Just to add u were looking bloody large my mate, i new u were a big lad but u even shocked me.

Mrs weeman was nice to meet you to albeit short.


----------



## weeman

hilly said:


> hello mate,
> 
> was nice to meet you and mrs weeman if only shortly yesterday. was bloody gutted my stupid phone didnt save mrs weeman bloody mobile number, so couldnt txt to come meet. ended up just having our indian then going to bed lol wounded to say the least.
> 
> Just to add u were looking bloody large my mate, i new u were a big lad but u even shocked me.
> 
> Mrs weeman was nice to meet you to albeit short.


Mate i am really sorry didnt get to stop and chat more,was in mad dash mode trying to get some bits for Rams when you first saw me,gutted you lost ser's number we were wondering where you were at night after show!

As for looking big,lol i certainly didnt feel it,was donning the new Extremist clothes from Extreme Nutrition and Ser insisted i was to wear the vest lol i'm at that mid diet head fuk point where i feel niether big nor quite in shape lolol


----------



## rs007

bulkaholic said:


> Hijack again!!
> 
> Been running 200mg for 2 days now as was going for the lower dose approach.
> 
> I started friday morning and to be honest havent really felt that hot all time. Felt hot sometimes and not others. even quite cold in morning.
> 
> Posted on rams page yesterday and was feeling mega hot but that has died down. just been dosing in mornings.
> 
> I am burning up a bit at present with neck feeling like had sun on it etc. How many days do you reckon before assessing dose as Rams stated he upped his before it really hit then felt like sh1t:lol:
> 
> I was considering going upto 300 tomorrow or 400 as feel fine at present.
> 
> All that said I have started to notice little changes such as getting dehydrated easier and also more vascular.


Loving your hijacks, get in :lol:

You must have misunderstood me mate - I was on 400 throughout. What I said was I originally INTENDED to start on 200, but after looking into dosing/bodywieght decided on the 400 before starting.

Honestly? It didn't bring me in that much. That is to say, if there could have been two identical rammers, and one done the DNP and one didn't but just kept coming in like I was anyway, the difference between the two wouldn't have been THAT significant, I really believe that.

As it happened, by belly bottled it and we never got to see, so all moot point anyway.

Heat wise, I will swear I felt it within an hour or two of my first dose - but have been told that is impossible. Within 3 days I was uncomfortable, and toward the end just felt like sh1t - not purely in terms of heat although that was bad, just super depleted, weak and in various pains...


----------



## weeman

If i was you i would be inclined to wait another day on 200mg again mate and see how you feel then with the heat and sweats,it was defo from day 3 onwards for me that things started to markedly get worse in that way,tho it was also on day 3 that i upped dose to 400 from 200,but at the same time its not as if that 400 dose would have had chance to make me feel significantly different straight away on that day despite the fact i defo felt the heat and sweats worsen from that day on.

Due to excesses at the weekend the remaining water has fuked clean off now and the changes in leanness within my physique are super noticable,entire body is in markdly so,will be interesting to see how i am fairing midweek when i am typically looking my best to see how things are looking 

Have barely slept since Friday night so am feeling mighty fuked now,actually looking forward to getting back onto diet foods in the morning oddly lol


----------



## rs007

when you training Bri, I am off work tomozz, bank hol, so was going to dodge it then - keep relaxed on food before getting back on diet (well a framework) and hitting gym on Tue, don't know if will train or not (can't afford membership just now, so convenient time to take a week or two break from training), but def go down to spot you, push you on now. We've got a mission now 

But if you are training tomorrow, then I guess will see you Wed?


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> Hijack again!!
> 
> Been running 200mg for 2 days now as was going for the lower dose approach.
> 
> I started friday morning and to be honest havent really felt that hot all time. Felt hot sometimes and not others. even quite cold in morning.
> 
> Posted on rams page yesterday and was feeling mega hot but that has died down. just been dosing in mornings.
> 
> I am burning up a bit at present with neck feeling like had sun on it etc. How many days do you reckon before assessing dose as Rams stated he upped his before it really hit then felt like sh1t:lol:
> 
> I was considering going upto 300 tomorrow or 400 as feel fine at present.
> 
> All that said I have started to notice little changes such as getting dehydrated easier and also more vascular.


Bulk, got your pm as we were leaving the hotel yesterday morning mate, sorry for not getting back to you, I've been learning the ways of the party Jedi from master weeman, "drink up you will young fat one" and I was the mug that had to drive Team Weeman up and down the country, although they were somewhat subdued on the way home :lol:

remember the eeeeevil one (dnp) has a cumulative effect with a 36 hour half life, so you should reach peak levels around day 4 iirc (just woke up after around a 13 hour nap due to the above, pmsl)

why not increase to 300mg by using 1 tab in am, 1 tab in pm and 1 in the following afternoon to keep the dose split semi even?


----------



## rs007

temperature is a funnt thing to percieve mate, its all relative. you could be hotter than normal hence you PERCIEVE yourself tyo be colder, because relative to you, your surroundings are cooler - so you feel cold.

Think of walking straight out of a sauna, into even a hot summers day - you will still feel chilly, because you are roasting.

Also, first thing in the morning, you havent ate anything for hours, and the excess heat produced is directly linked to the calories you intake, not necessarily solely fat burning.


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> when you training Bri, I am off work tomozz, bank hol, so was going to dodge it then - keep relaxed on food before getting back on diet (well a framework) and hitting gym on Tue, don't know if will train or not (can't afford membership just now, so convenient time to take a week or two break from training), but def go down to spot you, push you on now. We've got a mission now
> 
> But if you are training tomorrow, then I guess will see you Wed?


Hiya mate sorry ment to txt you earlier,still not recovered yet it seems lol got sleepy sickness lol

gnr go down hit legs tonight as it was Thursday night last time i trained so will start to cry if i dont go down tonight lmao much as i dont relish doing legs when feeling like i do at the mo right enough:laugh:

Will drop you a pm later on mate when i get back in,if i dont fall asleep again:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> Hiya mate sorry ment to txt you earlier,still not recovered yet it seems lol got sleepy sickness lol
> 
> gnr go down hit legs tonight as it was Thursday night last time i trained so will start to cry if i dont go down tonight lmao much as i dont relish doing legs when feeling like i do at the mo right enough:laugh:
> 
> Will drop you a pm later on mate when i get back in,if i dont fall asleep again:lol:


You been burning the sh1t out that candle again mate:thumb:


----------



## weeman

Rossco700 said:


> You been burning the sh1t out that candle again mate:thumb:


the candle is nothing but blackened charred remains mate :lol: :lol:

wasnt my fault,its everyone elses fault,Ser and Stephen C got lot to answer for.....

.....and Liam,and cheese and his mrs,and everyone else we were out with,they are all bad influences on my innocent contest prepping self:innocent:


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> the candle is nothing but blackened charred remains mate :lol: :lol:
> 
> wasnt my fault,its everyone elses fault,Ser and Stephen C got lot to answer for.....
> 
> .....and Liam,and cheese and his mrs,and everyone else we were out with,they are all bad influences on my innocent contest prepping self:innocent:


Mate I really feel for ya, I know what it's like to have your arms twisted right up your back..... when all you wanna do is have a quiet night in with a nice Horlicks, maybe a read of Gardeners World Weekly :thumbup1: and woosh out of nowhere, the tranquility is disrupted by a hoard of partyin sons-a-beeches, who drag you down to their level with copious amounts of alcohol, thump thump music, debauchery and who knows what else.....

Dude, you gotta be stronger:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Rossco700 said:


> Mate I really feel for ya, I know what it's like to have your arms twisted right up your back..... when all you wanna do is have a quiet night in with a nice Horlicks, maybe a read of Gardeners World Weekly :thumbup1: and woosh out of nowhere, the tranquility is disrupted by a hoard of partyin sons-a-beeches, who drag you down to their level with copious amounts of alcohol, thump thump music, debauchery and who knows what else.....
> 
> Dude, you gotta be stronger:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I know i am totally disgusted with myself,i am a failure to myself :lol: :lol:

Ok funny story number one before i go to gym,scoring free bag of chips in kebab shop.

Came out of nightclub as the fkn place didnt sell any crisps or nuts,it was about 3am and i was starving so i went across road to kebab shop,it was stowed out with people and i was losing the will to live standing at the end of cue of about 20 people lol

So anyway i look down to the floor and there are two very drunken scantily clad girls eating chips with ketchup,one looked up at me and said 'fukin hell look at his arms,show me your muscles',using my sensible head i didnt get my cock out and flexed a gun,the girl squeaked and shouted at her mate to look,her mates eyes lit up and she shouted at me to 'make my chest move' :lol: :lol:

So i did and the mate put her hands on my pecs,i asked her if i could steal her chips,she said what else would i show her if she gave me her chips,i said to her i'd show her anything she wants lmao

She clearly didnt realise the sort of perversity and cunning she was dealing with so she then enlisted the help of her mate to 'try' and embaress me,so shockingly i whipped out my phone (instead of stripping down in middle of kebab shop) and swiftly showed her quick vid clip of me looking super buff fuking an uber fit female friend,the girl was reeling and taken on the back foot,her friend came in closer to look and asked me to play clip again,so i handed them my phone and offered to hold chips,they stood gawping silently at phone watching vid and i ate all their chips in the 2.53 mins the vid took to play :lol: :lol:

They handed me my phone back and started to throw some drunken patter at me till they realised what i had done with their chips then they went off their heads at me lmfao,weeman exited shop victorious and a belly full of chips to soak up the beer:thumbup1:

See,and everyone thought i was gnr say i sexed them in the end:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> I know i am totally disgusted with myself,i am a failure to myself :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ok funny story number one before i go to gym,scoring free bag of chips in kebab shop.
> 
> Came out of nightclub as the fkn place didnt sell any crisps or nuts,it was about 3am and i was starving so i went across road to kebab shop,it was stowed out with people and i was losing the will to live standing at the end of cue of about 20 people lol
> 
> So anyway i look down to the floor and there are two very drunken scantily clad girls eating chips with ketchup,one looked up at me and said 'fukin hell look at his arms,show me your muscles',using my sensible head i didnt get my cock out and flexed a gun,the girl squeaked and shouted at her mate to look,her mates eyes lit up and she shouted at me to 'make my chest move' :lol: :lol:
> 
> So i did and the mate put her hands on my pecs,i asked her if i could steal her chips,she said what else would i show her if she gave me her chips,i said to her i'd show her anything she wants lmao
> 
> She clearly didnt realise the sort of perversity and cunning she was dealing with so she then enlisted the help of her mate to 'try' and embaress me,so shockingly i whipped out my phone (instead of stripping down in middle of kebab shop) and swiftly showed her quick vid clip of me looking super buff fuking an uber fit female friend,the girl was reeling and taken on the back foot,her friend came in closer to look and asked me to play clip again,so i handed them my phone and offered to hold chips,they stood gawping silently at phone watching vid and i ate all their chips in the 2.53 mins the vid took to play :lol: :lol:
> 
> They handed me my phone back and started to throw some drunken patter at me till they realised what i had done with their chips then they went off their heads at me lmfao,weeman exited shop victorious and a belly full of chips to soak up the beer:thumbup1:
> 
> See,and everyone thought i was gnr say i sexed them in the end:lol: :lol:


Thats simply priceless but I can't believe your a chip predator:lol: :lol:

I stand and salute you sir:thumbup1:


----------



## Hardc0re

Nice way to get a free bag of chips mate, lol. Hope you liked the ketchup on those said chips.


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> the candle is nothing but blackened charred remains mate :lol: :lol:
> 
> wasnt my fault,its everyone elses fault,Ser and Stephen C got lot to answer for.....
> 
> .....and Liam,and cheese and his mrs,and everyone else we were out with,they are all bad influences on my innocent contest prepping self:innocent:


Oh no you didn't biatch:ban:

I hadnt drank in around 3 years, seriously, until that *wee*kend:lol:


----------



## rs007

bulkaholic said:


> Oh and totally unrelated, don't know what to make of this DNP lark:confused1:
> 
> chucked in 300mg this morning and still feel not a lot different. a bit hotter maybe but nothing major and no other bad feelings. I will see how tomorrow goes then maybe go to 400mg day after. No rush and rather build up slow.
> 
> I must add I am not eating loads of carbs but also not low carb. probably 250g of carbs a day so not low by my diet standards at all although we won't talk about bulking carbs as they are a little higher:whistling:


Maybe you are just lucky... but it crept up on me big time, snuck up like brian in a ninja suit and penetrated me before I even realised.


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> sweating like weeman in a kebaby at moment
> 
> True to form I upped to 300 this morning and then another 100 this afternoon getting impatient! Well I am a few degrees off catching fire now and got a damn tingly cough too. No doubt will wish I had held back:lol: :lol:
> 
> OK hijack over back to the usual discussions.


You won't notice the full effect of dose uppage for a little while mate so current fire feeling is likely to increase, how you feeling doing cardio?

Took my first dose this morning too


----------



## Rossco700

What is all this DNP talk..... Sorry for the spazzy question but never heard of it before so was wondering what it was


----------



## rs007

Rossco700 said:


> What is all this DNP talk..... Sorry for the spazzy question but never heard of it before so was wondering what it was


Just forget you ever heard about it, walk away, prefereably innocently singing a nursery tune like ring a ring a roses or something

*D*o *N*ot *P*articipate

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Or you could just google 2-4 Dinitrophenol, it isn't nice stuff... but I concede a very interesting substance


----------



## RedKola

Ring a ring a roses is quite apt - as it's a rhyme about death! lol :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

rs007 said:


> Or you could just google 2-4 Dinitrophenol, it isn't nice stuff... but I concede a very interesting substance


Lol cheers buddy..... I'll have a look, purely for educational purposes of course.... I have no desire to catch the next bus to hell, even if it comes

with a return ticket:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

RedKola said:


> Ring a ring a roses is quite apt - as it's a rhyme about death! lol :lol:


That good eh??? Maybe I don't even wanna read about it:lol:


----------



## rs007

RedKola said:


> Ring a ring a roses is quite apt - as it's a rhyme about death! lol :lol:


Your not as daft as you look, didn't think anyone would get that :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Gee thanks :mellow:


----------



## Cheese

weeman said:


> I know i am totally disgusted with myself,i am a failure to myself :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ok funny story number one before i go to gym,scoring free bag of chips in kebab shop.
> 
> Came out of nightclub as the fkn place didnt sell any crisps or nuts,it was about 3am and i was starving so i went across road to kebab shop,it was stowed out with people and i was losing the will to live standing at the end of cue of about 20 people lol
> 
> So anyway i look down to the floor and there are two very drunken scantily clad girls eating chips with ketchup,one looked up at me and said 'fukin hell look at his arms,show me your muscles',using my sensible head i didnt get my cock out and flexed a gun,the girl squeaked and shouted at her mate to look,her mates eyes lit up and she shouted at me to 'make my chest move' :lol: :lol:
> 
> So i did and the mate put her hands on my pecs,i asked her if i could steal her chips,she said what else would i show her if she gave me her chips,i said to her i'd show her anything she wants lmao
> 
> She clearly didnt realise the sort of perversity and cunning she was dealing with so she then enlisted the help of her mate to 'try' and embaress me,so shockingly i whipped out my phone (instead of stripping down in middle of kebab shop) and swiftly showed her quick vid clip of me looking super buff fuking an uber fit female friend,the girl was reeling and taken on the back foot,her friend came in closer to look and asked me to play clip again,so i handed them my phone and offered to hold chips,they stood gawping silently at phone watching vid and i ate all their chips in the 2.53 mins the vid took to play :lol: :lol:
> 
> They handed me my phone back and started to throw some drunken patter at me till they realised what i had done with their chips then they went off their heads at me lmfao,weeman exited shop victorious and a belly full of chips to soak up the beer:thumbup1:
> 
> See,and everyone thought i was gnr say i sexed them in the end:lol: :lol:


You were so pleased with yourself when you came back that you showed my mrs what you had shown the girls in the shop.

I have to get some picture up from that club... we were sat in Weatherspoons having some dinner with kel's mates on sunday afternoon. Kel decided to break out the camera and show them the pic's of the blonde pole dancer doing the splits across the top of the love seat.

Her mate skipped a few pictures without us knowing to find incriminating picture number 1. Weeman with his head up my mrs's dress! Her mate looked in disgust and said "have you no morals kelly!!". She then skips one picture to the left, her bottom jaw dropped a little and she presents the camera to her boyfriend who struggle to hide his smirk. Picture number 2. My mrs bent over the bar with Weeman biting her ass. If i remember right you justified this by shouting "it her own fault she put mrs Wee's slut shoe's on" haha.

At this point kel grabbed the camera back... god knows what reaction we'd have got if she'd have seen the picture where Mrs Weeman's head was buried into my mrs nether regions in the middle of the gay bar.

Pictures will follow i promise but my laptops broken and they aren't the type of pictures i can take to work and download there.

Weeman i also have some special pictures for you (as promised) so pm me your email address  . I took a video too but must not have saved it in my drunken state. Kel's promised another one when she recovers from the last butchering.

Without you Ser, StephenC and Avril our weekend wouldn't have been half as good you really did make the trip worth while for us! We were still laughing about it last night. :rockon:


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> I know i am totally disgusted with myself,i am a failure to myself :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ok funny story number one before i go to gym,scoring free bag of chips in kebab shop.
> 
> Came out of nightclub as the fkn place didnt sell any crisps or nuts,it was about 3am and i was starving so i went across road to kebab shop,it was stowed out with people and i was losing the will to live standing at the end of cue of about 20 people lol
> 
> So anyway i look down to the floor and there are two very drunken scantily clad girls eating chips with ketchup,one looked up at me and said 'fukin hell look at his arms,show me your muscles',using my sensible head i didnt get my cock out and flexed a gun,the girl squeaked and shouted at her mate to look,her mates eyes lit up and she shouted at me to 'make my chest move' :lol: :lol:
> 
> So i did and the mate put her hands on my pecs,i asked her if i could steal her chips,she said what else would i show her if she gave me her chips,i said to her i'd show her anything she wants lmao
> 
> She clearly didnt realise the sort of perversity and cunning she was dealing with so she then enlisted the help of her mate to 'try' and embaress me,so shockingly i whipped out my phone (instead of stripping down in middle of kebab shop) and swiftly showed her quick vid clip of me looking super buff fuking an uber fit female friend,the girl was reeling and taken on the back foot,her friend came in closer to look and asked me to play clip again,so i handed them my phone and offered to hold chips,they stood gawping silently at phone watching vid and i ate all their chips in the 2.53 mins the vid took to play :lol: :lol:
> 
> They handed me my phone back and started to throw some drunken patter at me till they realised what i had done with their chips then they went off their heads at me lmfao,weeman exited shop victorious and a belly full of chips to soak up the beer:thumbup1:
> 
> See,and everyone thought i was gnr say i sexed them in the end:lol: :lol:


 FCKING LEGEND:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Cheese said:


> You were so pleased with yourself when you came back that you showed my mrs what you had shown the girls in the shop.
> 
> I have to get some picture up from that club... we were sat in Weatherspoons having some dinner with kel's mates on sunday afternoon. Kel decided to break out the camera and show them the pic's of the blonde pole dancer doing the splits across the top of the love seat.
> 
> Her mate skipped a few pictures without us knowing to find incriminating picture number 1. Weeman with his head up my mrs's dress! Her mate looked in disgust and said "have you no morals kelly!!". She then skips one picture to the left, her bottom jaw dropped a little and she presents the camera to her boyfriend who struggle to hide his smirk. Picture number 2. My mrs bent over the bar with Weeman biting her ass. If i remember right you justified this by shouting "it her own fault she put mrs Wee's slut shoe's on" haha.
> 
> At this point kel grabbed the camera back... god knows what reaction we'd have got if she'd have seen the picture where Mrs Weeman's head was buried into my mrs nether regions in the middle of the gay bar.
> 
> Pictures will follow i promise but my laptops broken and they aren't the type of pictures i can take to work and download there.
> 
> Weeman i also have some special pictures for you (as promised) so pm me your email address  . I took a video too but must not have saved it in my drunken state. Kel's promised another one when she recovers from the last butchering.
> 
> Without you Ser, StephenC and Avril our weekend wouldn't have been half as good you really did make the trip worth while for us! We were still laughing about it last night. :rockon:


 CHEESE MAN! HURRY UP WITH PICS:tongue::laugh:


----------



## Cheese

Pics as promised :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

A few more


----------



## StephenC

Mental note to self, do not attempt to take on Weeman in Gunwars, no matter how pi5hed I get:cursing:


----------



## Cheese

You'll notice i wore long sleeved shirt.... i knew i was out with Weeman an if i'd worn a t-shirt i would have broke out the drunken gun shot and embarrassed myself.

You don't fair to badly against the master though bud!


----------



## StephenC

I did ask him to partake in quad or calfwars with me but the fcuker refused to drop his kecks, first time for everything eh :lol:

oh and the master himself helped with siting me up, immediate 2 inch each gun :thumb:


----------



## Cheese

Started siting on monday, my right bi is fookin killing me, supposed to train back and bi's tonight but don't know how realistic that is... might have to do legs tonight instead! Can't straighten my arms, haha.

Bring on the pythons!


----------



## weeman

Cheese said:


> You were so pleased with yourself when you came back that you showed my mrs what you had shown the girls in the shop.
> 
> I have to get some picture up from that club... we were sat in Weatherspoons having some dinner with kel's mates on sunday afternoon. Kel decided to break out the camera and show them the pic's of the blonde pole dancer doing the splits across the top of the love seat.
> 
> Her mate skipped a few pictures without us knowing to find incriminating picture number 1. Weeman with his head up my mrs's dress! Her mate looked in disgust and said "have you no morals kelly!!". She then skips one picture to the left, her bottom jaw dropped a little and she presents the camera to her boyfriend who struggle to hide his smirk. Picture number 2. My mrs bent over the bar with Weeman biting her ass. If i remember right you justified this by shouting "it her own fault she put mrs Wee's slut shoe's on" haha.
> 
> At this point kel grabbed the camera back... god knows what reaction we'd have got if she'd have seen the picture where Mrs Weeman's head was buried into my mrs nether regions in the middle of the gay bar.
> 
> Pictures will follow i promise but my laptops broken and they aren't the type of pictures i can take to work and download there.
> 
> Weeman i also have some special pictures for you (as promised) so pm me your email address  . I took a video too but must not have saved it in my drunken state. Kel's promised another one when she recovers from the last butchering.
> 
> Without you Ser, StephenC and Avril our weekend wouldn't have been half as good you really did make the trip worth while for us! We were still laughing about it last night. :rockon:





Cheese said:


> Pics as promised :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I am seeing a running theme here :innocent:


----------



## D_MMA

Only just spotted this (been hiding away havent i)

sub'd, good luck bro!


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> I did ask him to partake in quad or calfwars with me but the fcuker refused to drop his kecks, first time for everything eh :lol:
> 
> oh and the master himself helped with siting me up, immediate 2 inch each gun :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry mate,i was only thinking of you when i didnt get the quads out,i thought it might crush you if you realised that not only is my gunnage awesome but my wee wheels are pretty good too:thumb:

taken 5 minutes ago,just for you bud,think i'll get them in nik in time for show? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cheese

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry mate,i was only thinking of you when i didnt get the quads out,i thought it might crush you if you realised that not only is my gunnage awesome but my wee wheels are pretty good too:thumb:
> 
> taken 5 minutes ago,just for you bud,think i'll get them in nik in time for show? :lol: :lol:


FFS!

I want some!


----------



## Team1

sh!!t those things are looking good!!!

where are we? 8 weeks out?

Stephen. How you getting on?


----------



## Linny

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry mate,i was only thinking of you when i didnt get the quads out,i thought it might crush you if you realised that not only is my gunnage awesome but my wee wheels are pretty good too:thumb:
> 
> *taken 5 minutes ago,just for you bud,think i'll get them in nik in time for show*? :lol: :lol:


erm yes :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

Cheese said:


> Started siting on monday, my right bi is fookin killing me, supposed to train back and bi's tonight but don't know how realistic that is... might have to do legs tonight instead! Can't straighten my arms, haha.
> 
> Bring on the pythons!


lol mate honestly it may seem impossible just now but the best thing you could do would be train them,it will help with the pain immensely,the worst of it passes early in workout and by tomoz it will be infinitely better :thumbup1:

RE pm-i'll get back to you today at some point mate,get the henchity wagon rolling 



DaveI said:


> Only just spotted this (been hiding away havent i)
> 
> sub'd, good luck bro!


cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32

Cheese said:


> A few more


 LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS HAD A GREAT LAUGH:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry mate,i was only thinking of you when i didnt get the quads out,i thought it might crush you if you realised that not only is my gunnage awesome but my wee wheels are pretty good too:thumb:
> 
> taken 5 minutes ago,just for you bud,think i'll get them in nik in time for show? :lol: :lol:


I wasn't for a minute claiming I'd win at quadwars, im not that self deluded

or stupid mate, believe me, I just think there's more chance of me looking as though I have actually lifted a weight once or twice in my life :thumb:

oh and mind me next leg session and we'll get a vid of leg press with people sitting on top:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> sh!!t those things are looking good!!!
> 
> where are we? 8 weeks out?
> 
> Stephen. How you getting on?


Getting there mate, pics and maybe a journal to come in a couple of weeks, I've just started watering over from the addition of dnp.

I thinkweehitler is reasonably happy with progress:confused1:


----------



## Cheese

weeman said:


> lol mate honestly it may seem impossible just now but the best thing you could do would be train them,it will help with the pain immensely,the worst of it passes early in workout and by tomoz it will be infinitely better :thumbup1:
> 
> RE pm-i'll get back to you today at some point mate,get the henchity wagon rolling
> 
> cheers mate :thumbup1:


The pm i sent you was rather large so i didn't expect a reply for a while anyway mate :thumbup1: ... the henchity wagon - me likes 

I'll smash em tonight then and see what happens. Kel was killing herself laughing at me, i got her to do the jabs on Monday night. I got up at 6 on tuesday morning and went straight for the tape measure :lol:


----------



## SALKev

PMSL great pictures there J! :lol:


----------



## weeman

Linny said:


> erm yes :thumbup1:


hope so,if not i'm nominating you for the blame,no other reason than i am choosing to blame you,so there :lol:



StephenC said:


> *I wasn't for a minute claiming I'd win at quadwars, im not that self deluded*
> 
> *
> or stupid mate, believe me, I just think there's more chance of me looking as though I have actually lifted a weight once or twice in my life* :thumb:
> 
> oh and mind me next leg session and we'll get a vid of leg press with people sitting on top:thumbup1:


lmao Stephen,mate,seriously,once we get those things of your feathered up aint no fukin WAY i am ever gettin my legs out next to yours,you'll take me no problem,and lets not even bring calves into it :lol: :lol:



StephenC said:


> Getting there mate, pics and maybe a journal to come in a couple of weeks, I've just started watering over from the addition of dnp.
> 
> *I **think**weehitler is reasonably happy with progress* :confused1:


Weehitler is never happy until stage nik appears,then i am happy with progress:thumbup1:

(harsh bastrd eh :thumb: )

but yeah,your coming in............. :thumbup1:



Cheese said:


> The pm i sent you was rather large so i didn't expect a reply for a while anyway mate :thumbup1: ... the henchity wagon - me likes
> 
> I'll smash em tonight then and see what happens. Kel was killing herself laughing at me, i got her to do the jabs on Monday night. I got up at 6 on tuesday morning and went straight for the tape measure :lol:


LMFAO at taping them soon as you got up.

wouldnt catch me doing that.

nope.

no sireee.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> sh!!t those things are looking good!!!
> 
> where are we? 8 weeks out?
> 
> Stephen. How you getting on?


lol thanks mate,if i get them anywhere near the nik yours were in i will be a happy camper:thumbup1:

8 weeks and 4 days to go mate


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> lol thanks mate,if i get them anywhere near the nik yours were in i will be a happy camper:thumbup1:
> 
> *
> 8 weeks and 4 days to go mate*


oohhhh.... :tongue:

Spoke to someone from ukbff today who mentioned qualifiers left but left out harrys.... mentioned it and he'd forgot and said is also gonna put it on the website


----------



## StephenC

Can I just state for the record that Scottish folk + dnp + warm weather = grumpy sweaty wee b4stard :lol:


----------



## weeman

Ok time to do some much needed photo whoring,took these tonight,heres how its looking 8.5 weeks out


----------



## weeman

and the rest...........


----------



## Milky

Looking fu**ing awesome mate.


----------



## strange_days

Lookin sick bro, wanna see you dried out to ****


----------



## hilly

cnt rep u again for looking good mate. I must say u have added some great size in all the right places. if you can keep it all while coming down and hit ure usual condition ure guna do very well this year.

to be honest im looking to find something thats off a little and im just not seeing it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PLENTY time...... :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

:rockon:


----------



## rs007

Zara-Leoni said:


> PLENTY time...... :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> :rockon:


I agree - but as I said to him early, we've fell into that trap before, so keep nailing it. Better to be ready early, than coast thinking all is well, only for something to go wrong in life, or for to suddenly find yourself a week out wondering where the time went....

No time to waste, no taking foot off gas pedals, just nice fluid progress, nice steady glide path!!!

8 weeks will pass in the blink of an eye, time runs through your fingers easier than sand.


----------



## dixie normus

If you keep it toight for the next 8 weeks I think the best Weehoor ever will take to the stage:thumb:


----------



## weeman

gemilky69 said:


> Looking fu**ing awesome mate.


lol cheers mate,just beginning to get the severe headfuk stage now where half of me feels its going well and half is panicing lol



strange_days said:


> Lookin sick bro, wanna see you dried out to ****


me too!



hilly said:


> cnt rep u again for looking good mate. I must say u have added some great size in all the right places. if you can keep it all while coming down and hit ure usual condition ure guna do very well this year.
> 
> to be honest im looking to find something thats off a little and im just not seeing it


cheers mate  I dont think i have so much added much size more that i am the size i should have been last year at this stage,things had gone pear shaped weeks ago by this stage last prep,i checked these pics against last years when i got home and tbh i am in the condition now that i was in about 5 weeks out last year and bigger,so i guess this is a good thing so far,fingers crossed!



Zara-Leoni said:


> PLENTY time...... :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> :rockon:


i fookin hope so Zar i fookin hope so! complacency isnt a factor in this diet this year thats for sure!


----------



## Linny

You've put some nice size on from last time chuck :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> I agree - but as I said to him early, we've fell into that trap before, so keep nailing it. Better to be ready early, than coast thinking all is well, only for something to go wrong in life, or for to suddenly find yourself a week out wondering where the time went....
> 
> No time to waste, no taking foot off gas pedals, just nice fluid progress, nice steady glide path!!!
> 
> 8 weeks will pass in the blink of an eye, time runs through your fingers easier than sand.


So true Rams,especially that last line.

As we were talking about earlier mate,in my head this year i am behind until i am ready,minds been in the best place in a long time through all of this prep so far,and the inspiration i've drawn from you and Rab has/is helping no end,plenty of tools in the box for a change too this time round instead of having took my usual headless chicken use everything at once and burn out route :lol:

You've no idea how much of a relief it was getting your feedback tonight,helped apease mind,well for a cpl of hours anyway lolol



dixie normus said:


> If you keep it toight for the next 8 weeks I think the best Weehoor ever will take to the stage:thumb:


Hoping so mate,fired up for this like it was my first ever show all over again!


----------



## WRT

weeman said:


> Ok time to do some much needed photo whoring,took these tonight,heres how its looking 8.5 weeks out


Look much thicker there mate:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

WRT said:


> Look much thicker there mate:thumbup1:


Usually the word thick/thicker in any sentence concerning Brian is not complimentary, but I think this one is :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## Team1

Being honest i didnt expect you to be looking as good right now. Really pleased for you mate and your improved discipline and keeing it cool is gonna be the diference eh?

8 weeks to go....loads of work and sufferign to be done but its exciting stuff!!!

For the record - He is a tosser. I went all the way over to te gym tonight to see him stripped off but he did it at the start of the workout not the end so i missed it. Had to pretty much beg him to strip off and he was moaning because his arms were too pumped to pose :lol:

Me and ramsay just looked at each other, shook our heads and called him a tosser :lol:


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> Looking great mate and 8 weeks has to be plenty in that nick. If i got down to that at 8 weeks would be very happy
> 
> Anyway had to come in here and breath in some of the rancid air of ped abuse as my thread has been attacked by natty wannabes:lol: :lol:
> 
> You know who you are:lol:


dont worry mate your safe in here,just by posting in hear your absorbing a little test n tren,any nattys that post in here are gner catch an awful dose of STD's from me (Steroid Transmitted Disease) :lol: :lol:



Linny said:


> You've put some nice size on from last time chuck :thumbup1:


See?one 24 hour bender after the show and i'm biggerer and betterer,rec's and drink ftw!!! lmao told you you should have come out,even people who werent dieting for a show after the brits night out they all woke up 2 days later looking 8 weeks out :lol: :lol:



WRT said:


> Look much thicker there mate:thumbup1:


yeah ok i know i am a bit dim,but what about my physique mate? :lol: (yeah i know,poor joke)


----------



## Linny

weeman said:


> See?one 24 hour bender after the show and i'm biggerer and betterer,rec's and drink ftw!!! lmao told you you should have come out,even people who werent dieting for a show after the brits night out they all woke up 2 days later looking 8 weeks out :lol: :lol:


yeah but your just a fcking freakoid gettin into shape, being a Northerner I would have been bloated to high heaven & sick for weeks :laugh::laugh:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> See?one 24 hour bender after the show and i'm biggerer and betterer,rec's and drink ftw!!! lmao told you you should have come out,even people who werent dieting for a show after the brits night out they all woke up 2 days later looking 8 weeks out :lol: :lol: )


scary how true this is, first drink I've had in approx 3 n a half years and I started dnp on Monday, I managed to bench 3 plates a side for both incline and decline (strong for me) and I can see a difference condition wise despite obviously holding water from dnp, "the magic of wee" :lol:

your looking much bigger than I remember you from last year and condition is sick for 8 weeks out, pull that junkie faced condition you know your capable of with this added size and you have to do ukbff Brits after harrys show mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest

I actually said '**** me' out loud lol

Super impressed mate, looks like you've mad massive changes!


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Being honest i didnt expect you to be looking as good right now. Really pleased for you mate and your improved discipline and keeing it cool is gonna be the diference eh?
> 
> 8 weeks to go....loads of work and sufferign to be done but its exciting stuff!!!
> 
> For the record - He is a tosser. I went all the way over to te gym tonight to see him stripped off but he did it at the start of the workout not the end so i missed it. Had to pretty much beg him to strip off and he was moaning because his arms were too pumped to pose :lol:
> 
> Me and ramsay just looked at each other, shook our heads and called him a tosser :lol:


Cheers mate,was good hearing your opinion tonight:thumbup1:

And i just love seeing you beg n suffer n stuff mate,i cant make you suffer via prep at the mo so felt i needed some other outlet and what better way than having you beg me to take clothes of,i also let out a little drip in my excitment as it really did it for me :lol: :lol:

lol hate posing my arms once they are pumped at all,feel they looked bloated and shapeless lol

Am still reeling from the size of you ya cvnt!!! came in and was going to Ser you need to see him,he's a pr1ck,he's done that on purpose cos he knows am shrinking!!! :lol: :lol:



Linny said:


> yeah but your just a fcking freakoid gettin into shape, being a Northerner I would have been bloated to high heaven & sick for weeks :laugh::laugh:


This is me still bloated and feeling sick!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linny

fckorf :laugh:


----------



## XL

Looking great. Best of luck for the next eight weeks.


----------



## Cheese

Kel nearly fell off the seat with your photo whoring extravaganza!

She can't believe the size of you... now she defo wants to come to Dundee!!

She says your legs are enormous, i won't tell you what she said about your ab's though... she meant it as a complement but even i wouldn't be happy being compared to Peter Andre... She tried to rescue the situation by adding "when he was in the Mysterious girl video" she didn't mean to insult you honest, haha.

Looking great in the pictures mate... right on track.


----------



## Rossco700

Lookin sh1t hot bro, you look like you've packed on a pile of mass since I last saw you, and the prep's obviously going well mate, your tight as fvck already. Get outta the mind fvck stage, 8 weeks to go and looking like that you're gonna nail it big time!!!!


----------



## Team1

weeman said:


> Cheers mate,was good hearing your opinion tonight:thumbup1:
> 
> And i just love seeing you beg n suffer n stuff mate,i cant make you suffer via prep at the mo so felt i needed some other outlet and what better way than having you beg me to take clothes of,i also let out a little drip in my excitment as it really did it for me :lol: :lol:
> 
> lol hate posing my arms once they are pumped at all,feel they looked bloated and shapeless lol
> 
> Am still reeling from the size of you ya cvnt!!! came in and was going to Ser you need to see him,he's a pr1ck,he's done that on purpose cos he knows am shrinking!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> This is me still bloated and feeling sick!!! :lol: :lol:


Im just aken aback from your legs tbh that i forgot to get in the required negatives...next time your getting nothing but sh!t so you better be good! 

C*nt

As i said...i dont like you and im just waitning on my chance. As you keep shrinking and get further depleted...and i keep growing....*BOOM*...i will start site injectin my arms, come in with over 18 inchers lean and serve you a bicep to the face. See how smart and mean you are prepping me with your front teeth lodged in my bicep :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

Got a great density to your torso Weester, lovely stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> scary how true this is, first drink I've had in approx 3 n a half years and I started dnp on Monday, I managed to bench 3 plates a side for both incline and decline (strong for me) and I can see a difference condition wise despite obviously holding water from dnp, "the magic of wee" :lol:
> 
> your looking much bigger than I remember you from last year and condition is sick for 8 weeks out, pull that junkie faced condition you know your capable of with this added size and you have to do ukbff Brits after harrys show mate :thumb:


lol i will do my best mate but i still really cant see me doing the brits if i qualify,in my mind sitting in the audience shouting things at you and Rab on the stage whilst very drunk seems much more appealing :lol:



Dan said:


> I actually said '**** me' out loud lol
> 
> Super impressed mate, looks like you've mad massive changes!


lol cheers mate :lol:



Linny said:


> fckorf :laugh:


 :tongue:



Brandl said:


> Looking great. Best of luck for the next eight weeks.


cheers buddy


----------



## weeman

Cheese said:


> Kel nearly fell off the seat with your photo whoring extravaganza!
> 
> She can't believe the size of you... now she defo wants to come to Dundee!!
> 
> *for saying that she can consider my face her barstool!!!*
> 
> She says your legs are enormous, i won't tell you what she said about your ab's though... she meant it as a complement but even i wouldn't be happy being compared to Peter Andre... She tried to rescue the situation by adding "when he was in the Mysterious girl video" she didn't mean to insult you honest, haha.
> 
> *and for that she can fuk right off * :lol: * :lol: * :lol: (joking Kel)
> 
> Looking great in the pictures mate... right on track.


lol thanks matey:thumbup1:



Rossco700 said:


> Lookin sh1t hot bro, you look like you've packed on a pile of mass since I last saw you, and the prep's obviously going well mate, your tight as fvck already. Get outta the mind fvck stage, 8 weeks to go and looking like that you're gonna nail it big time!!!!


i was about 7lbs heavier the last time you saw me mate :lol: just goes to show the illusion of bbing:thumbup1:

Unfortunately mind fuk bit only gets worse the further into prep you get,that bits a bit kak really!



Team1 said:


> Im just aken aback from your legs tbh that i forgot to get in the required negatives...next time your getting nothing but sh!t so you better be good!
> 
> C*nt
> 
> As i said...i dont like you and im just waitning on my chance. As you keep shrinking and get further depleted...and i keep growing....*BOOM*...i will start site injectin my arms, come in with over 18 inchers lean and serve you a bicep to the face. See how smart and mean you are prepping me with your front teeth lodged in my bicep :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: i'll be sure to expect nothing but the cruelest insults my friend:thumbup1:

p.s. my arms are usually around 19'' on stage anyway so bring the 18's on biatch :lol: :lol:

your still a fukin dick for lookin so hench tonight,just so you know.



Ak_88 said:


> Got a great density to your torso Weester, lovely stuff :thumbup1:


is that like a polite way of saying 'oooft weeman you've got a gut on you' ? :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Mate I swear to god, you look 7lbs heavier now.... sure is some illusion that:thumbup1:


----------



## Team1

dont matter if im spoting 18s...your gonna be deplted, suffering and feeling sh!t....so the inch wll be lost in your confused and down trodden mind

STRIKE while the Irons hot...thats my motto. WeeHitler b&stard :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Cheese said:


> Kel nearly fell off the seat with your photo whoring extravaganza!
> 
> She can't believe the size of you... now she defo wants to come to Dundee!!
> 
> She says your legs are enormous, i won't tell you what she said about your ab's though... *she meant it as a complement but even i wouldn't be happy being compared to Peter Andre... *She tried to rescue the situation by adding "when he was in the Mysterious girl video" she didn't mean to insult you honest, haha.
> 
> Looking great in the pictures mate... right on track.


Oooohhhh now.... prob regret admitting this, but Peter André is my secret guilty crush :laugh::laugh: :lol: :lol:

Nowt wrong with the André ta very much :cool2:



weeman said:


> lol i will do my best mate but i still really cant see me doing the brits if i qualify,*in my mind sitting in the audience shouting things at you and Rab on the stage whilst very drunk seems much more appealing* :lol:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> dont matter if im spoting 18s...your gonna be deplted, suffering and feeling sh!t....so the inch wll be lost in your confused and down trodden mind
> 
> STRIKE while the Irons hot...thats my motto. WeeHitler b&stard :lol:


your cruel and mercyless,yet i admire you for taking the oppertunity to capitalise on my weakening mind:thumbup1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> lol i will do my best mate but i still really cant see me doing the brits if i qualify,in my mind sitting in the audience shouting things at you and Rab on the stage whilst very drunk seems much more appealing :lol:


mate, you nearly brought a genuine tear to my eye that you reckon I am good enough to get up there :blush:

I wana go do more cardio right now :lol:


----------



## Dig

Looking fantastic in pics!!


----------



## RedKola

Looking awesome Chicken hair!  :thumb:


----------



## WRT

rs007 said:


> Usually the word thick/thicker in any sentence concerning Brian is not complimentary, but I think this one is :thumbup1: :lol:





weeman said:


> yeah ok i know i am a bit dim,but what about my physique mate? :lol: (yeah i know,poor joke)


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> mate, you nearly brought a genuine tear to my eye that you reckon I am good enough to get up there :blush:
> 
> I wana go do more cardio right now :lol:


aaaaaaaaw your a wee emotional button.



Dig said:


> Looking fantastic in pics!!


cheers mate:thumbup1:

Have came in more again overnight,dropped 2.5lbs during the night so the last of the water from the weekend will have been leaving me,skin is starting to look thinner all over:thumb:



RedKola said:


> Looking awesome Chicken hair!  :thumb:


 :lol: :lol:

:thumb :cheers:thumb:


----------



## dixie normus

Silly question but I figure you are the best qualified person to answer this

Does getting your hole affect your condition? :lol:


----------



## weeman

dixie normus said:


> Silly question but I figure you are the best qualified person to answer this
> 
> Does getting your hole affect your condition? :lol:


hugely so,i swear to god i my condition pulls in more everytime i have a sesh!! thats how Ser got her first nik name of 'nympho cardio machine',its also the reason i became so much of a tart,i had the brainwave that if fuking one girl constantly brings me in that much,imagine how much faster i could shed fat if i was fuking loads of girls all the time!!!

And so Weeman was born :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

dixie normus said:


> Silly question but I figure you are the best qualified person to answer this
> 
> Does getting your hole affect your condition? :lol:


You say he is best qualified, but Brian doesn't get his hole in any manner remotely similar to that in a normal person.

For example, if he was to say "oh aye, def brings you in, it's like cardio" most of the board (myself included) would think their meagre 3 minute bursts, followed by a trip to the bog for a pis$, wash of the cock, and a fart maybe, then instant kip, would be adequate to get cut up :lol:


----------



## Geo

Amazing bud, that lower back of yours is defo a Weeman Trade Mark.


----------



## LittleChris

Lovely stuff


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> You say he is best qualified, but Brian doesn't get his hole in any manner remotely similar to that in a normal person.
> 
> For example, if he was to say "oh aye, def brings you in, it's like cardio" most of the board (myself included) would think their meagre 3 minute bursts, followed by a trip to the bog for a pis$, wash of the cock, and a fart maybe, then instant kip, would be adequate to get cut up :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

yeah i suppose i should insert that it may be the more obscure sessions that bring condition in the most,Ser does delight in heating me to near blackout via wrapping me in clingfilm in a sealed room with the heatiing on at over 30 degrees,once she deems me suitably incoherent she spends the night making me sweat with fear thru consistent obscene object insertions,casual beatings and heating souls of my feet with fire.

She assures me that this is the best method for fat loss :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

On a serious note.... if there is such a thing..... pmsl

How much cardio etc are you doing at the mo?


----------



## weeman

Geo said:


> Amazing bud, that lower back of yours is defo a Weeman Trade Mark.


Its a plasticene lower back cast mate,Rams spends ages moulding it just right before each set of pics,my lower back fat ACTUALLY really looks like i have a bum bag on backwards :lol: :lol:



LittleChris said:


> Lovely stuff


cheers mate


----------



## skinnyfat

am loving the trousers round the ankles. taken post dump for flatter abs? :whistling:

looking good tho! :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

Rossco700 said:


> On a serious note.... if there is such a thing..... pmsl
> 
> How much cardio etc are you doing at the mo?


Have gone up to 40mins a day this week,am 20 mins treadmill and 20 mins recumbant cycle do a few sets of crunches after each session and thats it at the mo 

Have also found that if you become engorged in txting whilst doing cardio it fkn flies by,wish i had made this discovery sooner lololol


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> Have gone up to 40mins a day this week,am 20 mins treadmill and 20 mins recumbant cycle do a few sets of crunches after each session and thats it at the mo
> 
> Have also found that if you become engorged in txting whilst doing cardio it fkn flies by,wish i had made this discovery sooner lololol


on the treadmill would I be right in assuming level 5-6 on incline?


----------



## Team1

Trousers round ankles for progress pics - Ayrshire Mafia Trade Mark

I got pulled for this before :lol:


----------



## weeman

skinnyfat said:


> am loving the trousers round the ankles. taken post dump for flatter abs? :whistling:
> 
> looking good tho! :thumbup1:


Its how most people are used to seeing me,you see i'm not to be trusted me.

For instance lets say you were to invite me round for a cuppa,yes the chat before hand may be cordial and jovial but nontheless in Weemans head it is but a dirty come on,upon return from your kitchen with said cuppa you would most likely find me stood like this (trousers round ankles) in the middle of the room stating 'so we shaggin then?'

I do realise i have problems and i am working on them :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Rossco700 said:


> on the treadmill would I be right in assuming level 5-6 on incline?


not sure what level bud but i start on 7% incline and work way up to 10% incline at end 



Team1 said:


> Trousers round ankles for progress pics - Ayrshire Mafia Trade Mark
> 
> I got pulled for this before :lol:


Its the only way to do it,if you can pose gracefully with your ankles tangled in your trousers then you can float about a stage naeee bother:thumbup1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Testoholic

amazing pics mate :thumbup1: , lower back is excellent and good delts and arms. what do you feel is your 'weaker' parts or any areas you would like to improve?....if any :laugh:


----------



## Rudedog

Whoa!!!

Looking friggin awesome mate, very nice


----------



## weeman

Testaholic said:


> amazing pics mate :thumbup1: , lower back is excellent and good delts and arms. what do you feel is your 'weaker' parts or any areas you would like to improve?....if any :laugh:


cheers mate 

Back and legs are my weak points i feel,and typically the first place i start to lose size when things go wrong too,last year i almost dieted my back away lolol

Also my lat insertions are under my arm pits and due to long torso makes it look even worse,takes a lot for my back to look thick due to this,just not the most gifted in that department.

Legs have defo came on in the last few years,could do with much more outer quad but again takes time i guess,was actually surprised myself this time around when they came in as i generally look on them as poor full stop.

Delts could also do with a lot more thickness and roundedness to them to help widen my fairly small frame


----------



## FATBOY

looking very full and very lean buddy and may i say much browner than when you were showing gunage at the britain


----------



## weeman

Rudedog said:


> Whoa!!!
> 
> Looking friggin awesome mate, very nice


  thanks mate 



FATBOY said:


> looking very full and very lean buddy and may i say much browner than when you were showing gunage at the britain


cheers buddy,the pics here were taken without a flash and light in room is not the brightest so i look like i am darker really than what i am,i am actually still pretty pale compared to how i usually am at this kind of point in a diet,need to get finger out and get tanning as it helps the mind no end when looking at yourself with a bit of colour on your skin


----------



## Testoholic

weeman said:


> cheers mate
> 
> Back and legs are my weak points i feel,and typically the first place i start to lose size when things go wrong too,last year i almost dieted my back away lolol
> 
> Also my lat insertions are under my arm pits and due to long torso makes it look even worse,takes a lot for my back to look thick due to this,just not the most gifted in that department.
> 
> Legs have defo came on in the last few years,could do with much more outer quad but again takes time i guess,was actually surprised myself this time around when they came in as i generally look on them as poor full stop.
> 
> Delts could also do with a lot more thickness and roundedness to them to help widen my fairly small frame


yeah only thing i could really pick out was back, think bit more thickness and more back width and would have a complete package hard to beat imo. legs are a weakness for me too but your are way ahead of mine. looking good anyway mate, keep it up. :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser

I stopped reading when you lot crawled so far up his (fat) ass it made me boak! If he reads this his head will be so big he won't be able to get out the door!

Yer pish...and yer a-hin!

You'll not even get praise from me if you do well...just be another bloody trophy to find space for.....



Joking babe, am obviously hormonal cause you are looking quite hot and i'm telling you so......don't be getting any idea's though....you are still designated to the cupboard under the stairs:lol:

Anyway...stop posing and come fvck me ya fat basket!


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> I stopped reading when you lot crawled so far up his (fat) ass it made me boak! If he reads this his head will be so big he won't be able to get out the door!
> 
> Yer pish...and yer a-hin!
> 
> You'll not even get praise from me if you do well...just be another bloody trophy to find space for.....
> 
> 
> 
> Joking babe, am obviously hormonal cause you are looking quite hot and i'm telling you so......don't be getting any idea's though....you are still designated to the cupboard under the stairs:lol:
> 
> Anyway...stop posing and come fvck me ya fat basket!


Didn't realise you like the chubby ones:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dixie normus

Should you not be wee van queef? :lol:

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=queef


----------



## Ser

Rossco700 said:


> Didn't realise you like the chubby ones:lol: :lol: :lol:


I like variety babe:thumbup1: Now the bugger is eating another meal...he will pay for it, dinnae worry:devil2:



dixie normus said:


> Should you not be wee van queef? :lol:
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=queef


FPMSL:lol:


----------



## WRT

Mrs Weeman said:


> Anyway...stop posing and come fvck me ya fat basket!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> I like variety babe:thumbup1: Now the bugger is eating another meal...he will pay for it, dinnae worry:devil2:
> 
> FPMSL:lol:


Well they do say variety is the spice of life:thumb:

Whats he eating???? I'm guessing KFC washed down with a couple o' yum yums and a 2ltr bottle of irn bru:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dig

weeman said:


> cheers mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Have came in more again overnight,dropped 2.5lbs during the night so the last of the water from the weekend will have been leaving me,skin is starting to look thinner all over:thumb:


 :confused1:

When i said look fantastic in the pics was referring to Mrs Weeman in the earlier pics in thread, sorry for the confusion.

You look ok though i suppose

:lol:


----------



## Ser

super lean minced beef and tatties......

and yes, how do you know if you will like something if you don't try it out? :whistling: 

Earlier today the wee fella got a big iced bun fromt he bakers(the bairn, not Bri) he didn't like it...so for Bri's sake i had to get rid of it, wouldn't have been fair for him to have to see it in the fridge like that, i'm so helpful:innocent: :lol:


----------



## Ser

Dig said:


> :confused1:
> 
> When i said look fantastic in the pics was referring to Mrs Weeman in the earlier pics in thread, sorry for the confusion.
> 
> You look ok though i suppose
> 
> :lol:


Why thank you:wub:

I did say you couldn't have been talking bout Bri.....he should be trying harder:laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWw mince and tatties...... *mouth waters

I need to teach my mrs how to make it, I've no had mince and tatties for years!!!!

Good call on the sticky bun:lol:.... if it were me I'd be mean and leave the odd chocolate spanner, or flump lying inconspicuous around the house, am I sadistic:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Looking awesome weeman, those friggin arms!! :thumb:


----------



## Ser

The sticky bun was sat on the worktop...i initially only had a bite to make sure it wasn't poisoned:whistling:

Then i had another just to be sure......for the bairns safety of course:thumbup1:

Then Bri said he didn't like it...and i swapped him an ice lolly for the bun:drool: (the bairn, not Bri)Yeah baby! TOTALLY worth it! Just gotta find a way to work the extra cals off now :devil2:


----------



## WRT

Shag me if you like to burn off those cals:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> The sticky bun was sat on the worktop...i initially only had a bite to make sure it wasn't poisoned:whistling:
> 
> Then i had another just to be sure......for the bairns safety of course:thumbup1:
> 
> Then Bri said he didn't like it...and i swapped him an ice lolly for the bun:drool: (the bairn, not Bri)Yeah baby! TOTALLY worth it! Just gotta find a way to work the extra cals off now :devil2:


I couldn't possibly have an idea of how you will go about it:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

Rossco700 said:


> I couldn't possibly have an idea of how you will go about it:lol: :lol:


 :confused1: :confused1: Me neither:whistling:





WRT said:


> Shag me if you like to burn off those cals:whistling: :lol:


Are you on your way yet?......*taps foot impatiently* :devil2: Will you be coming to Ramsays show? :devil2:

(Weeman, how do you like that? huh? totally hijacked your journal! :whistling: :tongue: )


----------



## Jem

Took me ages to find those pictures ! Looking good wee one ;-) ...this whole journal escaped me somehow. You have been keeping your head down and chipping away hun...like your style!

Like Paul was saying - even running a journal adds pressure ...Perhaps if I had just shut up a bit more & stopped complaining- I would have been better LOL.

Date of show Bri ?

What's with the good, bad and ugly avis ?

Ser - who is that in yours?


----------



## Cheese

weeman said:


> cheers mate
> 
> Back and legs are my weak points i feel,and typically the first place i start to lose size when things go wrong too,last year i almost dieted my back away lolol
> 
> Also my lat insertions are under my arm pits and due to long torso makes it look even worse,takes a lot for my back to look thick due to this,just not the most gifted in that department.
> 
> Legs have defo came on in the last few years,could do with much more outer quad but again takes time i guess,was actually surprised myself this time around when they came in as i generally look on them as poor full stop.
> 
> *Delts could also do with a lot more thickness and roundedness to them to help widen my fairly small frame*


Let me just stop you there... if you remember correctly one of the first things i said to you when we met was "everyone bangs on about how big your guns are but fvck me your your shoulders are like footballs".

I think you should not train them for a while as they are starting to make the pythons look smaller and you know what you said "i don't really care about my condition on stage just as long as the Guns look awesome" haha


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> Fcukin ell this journal moves faster than weemans trousers when dropped in the living room
> 
> How long it take you to shed the water from the DNP mate? Also how much water you think you gained?
> 
> Just wondering as I am weight I was when started the course but a watery bloated mess so trying to predict how much blubber lost if any


I'm in the exact same position just now mate, I'm def leaner but lacking detail if that makes sense:confused1:

going down tonight to see Weeman and will get the judgement "fat":cursing:


----------



## Team1

When you down tonight Stephen?

Better make use of Weehitler just now cos as ive told him, im gonna fcukin take him out very soon in a depleted state with a Judas Bicep shot to the back of the heed


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> When you down tonight Stephen?
> 
> Better make use of Weehitler just now cos as ive told him, im gonna fcukin take him out very soon in a depleted state with a Judas Bicep shot to the back of the heed


I'm down working in Ayr all afternoon mate, so will be at the weemens place after that for grub n a hard time from weehitler himself no doubt.

Be at the gym around 5ish I think is the usual time for him?? I'll just do what I'm told mate 

last thing i need is you n rams prancing around wearing pirate bandana's looking super rebound hench when I'm flat, depleted, small n watery:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> I am HOPING it's water and hoping that when it goes everything looks better than before. A few days will tell I guess. Last dose tomorrow. Not dying to stop it though as been pretty mild on my body. I would start at 400 next time though as 200 doesn't seem to even make me that hot.
> 
> I would say I would use again but can't confirm that until next week
> 
> If I do it would be a bit of a break and detox then back on it. By detox I mean 1.5g of gear and massive amounts of stims :lol:


Def come off so you can asses what changes have happened in what time so you can work out how effective it's been.

Think the next tools out my box are going to be a topical fat burner and a small gh blast:thumb: tbc with weeslvt tonight


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> last thing i need is you n rams prancing around wearing pirate bandana's looking super rebound hench when I'm flat, depleted, small n watery:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


No need to worry from my point of view, only rebound I have had is water and fat from the crap I have been eating, off all gear and no training... proper rebound will have to wait lol

Rab on the other hand is a pr1ck, and kills me to say, looking very good


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Think the next tools out my box are going to be a topical fat burner and a small gh blast:thumb: *tbc with weeslvt tonight*


Have you not learned yet :lol:

He just nods and shrugs or whatever, he doesn't have a fvcking clue about that nonsense :lol: :lol: :lol:

Knows how to get into condition tho, and thats what counts :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Have you not learned yet :lol:
> 
> He just nods and shrugs or whatever, he doesn't have a fvcking clue about that nonsense :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Knows how to get into condition tho, and thats what counts :thumbup1:


If I have my way he will have experienced even a small 200iu blast before this prep is over, it is only a matter of time:thumb:

decided to try the cleanse thing after your suggestions yesterday mate, just need to get supplies in, has to be worth a shot as I've still got a wee bit of time


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Took me ages to find those pictures ! Looking good wee one ;-) ...this whole journal escaped me somehow. You have been keeping your head down and chipping away hun...like your style!
> 
> Like Paul was saying - even running a journal adds pressure ...Perhaps if I had just shut up a bit more & stopped complaining- I would have been better LOL.
> 
> Date of show Bri ?
> 
> What's with the good, bad and ugly avis ?
> 
> Ser - who is that in yours?


cheers Emm 

Yeah i wasnt going to run a journal at all this time around,just due to my head being so messed from last yours blow on confidence,feel i have a lot to prove this time round condition wise and was just gnr keep quiet,but then i remembered i am a whore at heart and am kidding myself on that i am not gnr get pics n sh1t up as i get into shape :lol: :lol:

Totally agree tho,runing a journal does add pressure,i seem to work better off this pressure oddly,dont know,maybe because its an 'all eyes on you' type situ so feel i HAVE to improve if you know what i mean.

Good bad and ugly avys are down to Rams thinking he was gnr go into the UK Clint style,lone rider etc lololol i love how i get to be the bad tho lololol

Show date is August 1st,Whitehall theatre in Dundee :thumb: night out will be about as long as it takes me to get tan off and out the door after show in super hench show nik :lol: :lol:



Cheese said:


> Let me just stop you there... if you remember correctly one of the first things i said to you when we met was "everyone bangs on about how big your guns are but fvck me your your shoulders are like footballs".
> 
> I think you should not train them for a while as they are starting to make the pythons look smaller and you know what you said "i don't really care about my condition on stage just as long as the Guns look awesome" haha


LMFAO i do actually remember saying that to you lololol I was quite full that day and vest i had on emphasised them and made them look bigger,dont feel they look so impressive when looking at me as complete package,trying to rectify as i go,site injections are wonderful things:thumbup1:



bulkaholic said:


> Fcukin ell this journal moves faster than weemans trousers when dropped in the living room
> 
> How long it take you to shed the water from the DNP mate? Also how much water you think you gained?
> 
> Just wondering as I am weight I was when started the course but a watery bloated mess so trying to predict how much blubber lost if any


Tell me about it mate,i signed off last night and when i look this morning Ser has gotten her grubby little mits all over it :lol:

For the water to FULLY leave me i would say it took 6 days from the last doseage mate,and that was using stims at the end too,i thought the water had left earlier but it was aparent by later in the week i was wrong as i kept on drying out 

Weight was odd on it,it stayed static at first,then i dropped about 7lbs on it,tho a lot of the days i ended up reducing carb consumption and went over to more liquid meals some days too so transient content would have resulted in dip in bodyweight at points no question,once everything had left my system i was left almost the same weight i was when i started it BUT clearly leaner,win win 



StephenC said:


> I'm in the exact same position just now mate, I'm def leaner but lacking detail if that makes sense:confused1:
> 
> going down tonight to see Weeman and will get the judgement "fat":cursing:


dont worry mate,i'll be gentle  (not)


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> If I have my way he will have experienced even a small 200iu blast before this prep is over, it is only a matter of time:thumb:
> 
> decided to try the cleanse thing after your suggestions yesterday mate, just need to get supplies in, has to be worth a shot as I've still got a wee bit of time


Waste of good growth that :whistling: :lol:

Aye, jsut bear in mind I don't know if it is all BS or not, and how it might affect you - I certainly felt better, but after 24 horus of fasting, skittering your guts out, and having to drink olive oil and grapefruit juice, anythings going to feel better :lol:

Just look into it first properly, and remember you ahve an actual condition so it might do nowt for you even if it does do anything productive for other folks...


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> Good bad and ugly avys are down to Rams thinking he was gnr go into the UK Clint style,lone rider etc lololol* i love how i get to be the bad tho* lololol


Was either that or the ugly?

And lets face it, you are very, very bad boy

man I was born to be gay


----------



## Team1

I'm coming over tonight pirate bandana and anabolic skull

N crossbones tshirt on to fcuk


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> When you down tonight Stephen?
> 
> Better make use of Weehitler just now cos as ive told him, im gonna fcukin take him out very soon in a depleted state with a Judas Bicep shot to the back of the heed


Its aaaaaaaaaall noted baby,16 weeks from now i'm gnr have you asking for my pube shavings,begging me for anything that may have a carb in it :lol: :lol:



StephenC said:


> Def come off so you can asses what changes have happened in what time so you can work out how effective it's been.
> 
> Think the next tools out my box are going to be a topical fat burner and a small gh blast:thumb: tbc with weeslvt tonight





rs007 said:


> No need to worry from my point of view, only rebound I have had is water and fat from the crap I have been eating, off all gear and no training... proper rebound will have to wait lol
> 
> Rab on the other hand is a pr1ck, and kills me to say, looking very good


You have got to be kidding,when i met yuo at the cross today i saw you approaching me out the corner of my eye and thought 'fuk this guy is big' then heard your voice lmao

small :lol: :lol: yes ok mate.



rs007 said:


> Have you not learned yet :lol:
> 
> He just nods and shrugs or whatever, he doesn't have a fvcking clue about that nonsense :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Knows how to get into condition tho, and thats what counts :thumbup1:


 Truest post in the journal so far lmao

As i keep on saying,i am like a fuking awesome driver that has minimal mechanical knowledge,i dont understand the ins and outs of things but by fook i know how to win races:thumb:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> I'm coming over tonight pirate bandana and anabolic skull
> 
> N crossbones tshirt on to fcuk


I don't think the average gym member is ready for that cutting edge bodybuilding science mate, people might get hurted


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Was either that or the ugly?
> 
> And lets face it, you are very, very bad boy
> 
> man I was born to be gay


that was a tad camp.

I like camp.

say it again,only with authority like your gnr punish me.

:lol: :lol:



Team1 said:


> I'm coming over tonight pirate bandana and anabolic skull
> 
> N crossbones tshirt on to fcuk





rs007 said:


> I don't think the average gym member is ready for that cutting edge bodybuilding science mate, people might get hurted


I think it could very awry indeed,people may get the wrong idea and the trend could spiral out of control,next thing the metro sexuals will be cutting about with wooden legs n hooks n stuff,instead of spouting ' sup blood,fo shizzle' they'll all be giving it 'aaaaaaaaarrrr me hearty,pound of gold for a night with the maiden' etc etc


----------



## Team1

I have to wear it. I'm sponsored by Simon M on here

Who sent me the stuff as I'm the ANABOLIC CLOTHING tm posterboy

Fuk the bicep boys. Since I starrted competing I've had scores of them askin me about dbol and winny

Every night. I think around 95% of our gym is on gear with me bri and ramsay being the odd exception


----------



## Cheese

Any chance you can look into my super special pm over the weekend mate?

I've booked in with the mrs for some extra-curricular activities, vids as payment obviously :lol:


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> I don't think the average gym member is ready for that cutting edge bodybuilding science mate, people might get hurted


*PIRATE FLY BY *


















Took this the other week afer getting my Angry Pirate Tshirt through From ANABOLIC CLOTHING tm

Angry Pirate definition - when getting a blowjob....pull out and cum in her eye then kick her on the shin. You will then have the sittuation where a woman is limping around the room on one leg and with a hand over an eye lik a patch making "arrrrr" noises - ANGRY PIRATE


----------



## RedKola

Team1 said:


> *PIRATE FLY BY *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this the other week afer getting my Angry Pirate Tshirt through From ANABOLIC CLOTHING tm
> 
> Angry Pirate definition - when getting a blowjob....pull out and *cum in her eye then kick her on the shin*. You will then have the sittuation where a woman is limping around the room on one leg and with a hand over an eye lik a patch making "arrrrr" noises - ANGRY PIRATE


Cum in the eye is very sore indeed, not had the kick on the shin at the same time right enough...so I just sounded like a retarded pirate! :lol:


----------



## Team1

Pirate Training tonight.

No coincidence that i wear a pirate bandana, make Pirate noises and BOOM i hit a PB!!!


----------



## SALKev

Team1 said:


> Pirate Training tonight.
> 
> No coincidence that i wear a pirate bandana, make Pirate noises and BOOM i hit a PB!!!


Amazing, the look on your face when you finished - PRICELESS :lol:


----------



## weeman

Cheese said:


> Any chance you can look into my super special pm over the weekend mate?
> 
> I've booked in with the mrs for some extra-curricular activities, vids as payment obviously :lol:


will do matey,havent forgot you:thumbup1:



Team1 said:


> *PIRATE FLY BY *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this the other week afer getting my Angry Pirate Tshirt through From ANABOLIC CLOTHING tm
> 
> Angry Pirate definition - when getting a blowjob....pull out and cum in her eye then kick her on the shin. You will then have the sittuation where a woman is limping around the room on one leg and with a hand over an eye lik a patch making "arrrrr" noises - ANGRY PIRATE


LMFAO awesome



Team1 said:


> Pirate Training tonight.
> 
> No coincidence that i wear a pirate bandana, make Pirate noises and BOOM i hit a PB!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Filmed by my own fair hands,'shiver me timbers' and 'that be pirate power' brought to you via weeman commentary,i should be MC for your next show mate:lol: :lol:

p.s. nice pressing cockmunch:thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> will do matey,havent forgot you:thumbup1:
> 
> Filmed by my own fair hands,'shiver me timbers' and 'that be pirate power' brought to you via weeman commentary,i should be MC for your next show mate:lol: :lol:
> 
> p.s. nice pressing cockmunch:thumbup1:


PMSL....now that's some funny ****


----------



## Tommy10

...wee van cleef....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> *PIRATE FLY BY *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this the other week afer getting my Angry Pirate Tshirt through From ANABOLIC CLOTHING tm


That is serious **** fellas, I'm well over 40, but Anabolic Clothing keeps my Test levels super high!


----------



## weeman

IT BE A PIRATE TAKEOVER!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Team1

ANGRY PIRATE JOURNAL HIJACK


----------



## dixie normus

Simon m said:


> That is serious **** fellas, I'm well over 40, but Anabolic Clothing keeps my Test levels super high!


Baws like watermelons, i'm tellin yeh:laugh:


----------



## Simon m

dixie normus said:


> Baws like watermelons, i'm tellin yeh:laugh:


 I'm cursed, I tell ye!


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> cheers Emm
> 
> Yeah i wasnt going to run a journal at all this time around,just due to my head being so messed from last yours blow on confidence,feel i have a lot to prove this time round condition wise and was just gnr keep quiet,but then i remembered i am a whore at heart and am kidding myself on that i am not gnr get pics n sh1t up as i get into shape :lol: :lol:
> 
> Totally agree tho,runing a journal does add pressure,i seem to work better off this pressure oddly,dont know,maybe because its an 'all eyes on you' type situ so feel i HAVE to improve if you know what i mean.
> 
> Good bad and ugly avys are down to Rams thinking he was gnr go into the UK Clint style,lone rider etc lololol i love how i get to be the bad tho lololol
> 
> Show date is August 1st,Whitehall theatre in Dundee :thumb: night out will be about as long as it takes me to get tan off and out the door after show in super hench show nik :lol: :lol:


As ser said the journal thing is a double edged sword - but you're wise to all this and know how things go on this board  Helped me due to the fact that Paul always knew when my head was going [either through total absence of comments or rants  ] ...so I guess I will continue with it for Nov show. Support from people is good too but then some people are just w~'ners and can have you in bits for days :confused1:

Hoping I can afford to make the trip but fook this malarky is expensive isnt it ? I really wanna do some GH this prep so tightening of belt is needed. I wont be dieting though until sept so could come and get truly slaughtered with mrs wee which would be an experience :whistling: :lol: :lol:

Anyway, you look thick bro :thumb:


----------



## Team1

Also...you will notice that RS007 lets outa loud pirate ARRRRRR at the bottom of the first rep. It took all my pirate power to hold it together at this point and not fail the set by laughing my ass off :lol:


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> As ser said the journal thing is a double edged sword - but you're wise to all this and know how things go on this board  Helped me due to the fact that Paul always knew when my head was going [either through total absence of comments or rants  ] ...so I guess I will continue with it for Nov show. Support from people is good too but then some people are just w~'ners and can have you in bits for days :confused1:
> 
> Hoping I can afford to make the trip but fook this malarky is expensive isnt it ? I really wanna do some GH this prep so tightening of belt is needed. I wont be dieting though until sept so could *come and get truly slaughtered with mrs wee which would be an experience * :whistling: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Anyway, you look thick bro :thumb:


this could truelly be one of the understatements of the century :lol: :lol:

You do realise we make people sign wavers before nights out? :lol:



Team1 said:


> Also...you will notice that RS007 lets outa loud pirate ARRRRRR at the bottom of the first rep. It took all my pirate power to hold it together at this point and not fail the set by laughing my ass off :lol:


is that who did it!! LMFAO i couldnt figure out who had made the noise lmfao


----------



## weeman

progress update

Have awoken this morning with face even more super pinched in and dropped another 1/4lb from yest,i dropped 1 lb the night before and 2.5lbs the night before that,safe to say its coming off!!!

If i wasnt such a harsh fuker i'd almost let myself be happy with how i am looking at this stage this morning,but unfortunately i AM a harsh fuker and therefor shall not be letting myself feel happy,instead i shall console myself that it is sweety day wooohoooo!!!!

Just gnr go down and knock in 40 mins cardio then take Lauren and Fin out to the supermarket to go sweets and cake shopping with daddy,Lauren actually woke me up 20 minutes ago looking super excited like its xmas morning,she shook me and whispered 'daddy guess what day it is?' then her wee face pure burst and she shouted 'ITS SWEETY DAY!!! come on we need to get up and go out!!' Fin was standing beside her gurgling away (he is two) and started squealing when she did too,she is his interpretor :lol: :lol:

aaaaaaaaaaaaw lol


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> progress update
> 
> Have awoken this morning with face even more super pinched in and dropped another 1/4lb from yest,i dropped 1 lb the night before and 2.5lbs the night before that,safe to say its coming off!!!
> 
> If i wasnt such a harsh fuker i'd almost let myself be happy with how i am looking at this stage this morning,but unfortunately i AM a harsh fuker and therefor shall not be letting myself feel happy,instead i shall console myself that it is sweety day wooohoooo!!!!
> 
> Just gnr go down and knock in 40 mins cardio then take Lauren and Fin out to the supermarket to go sweets and cake shopping with daddy,Lauren actually woke me up 20 minutes ago looking super excited like its xmas morning,she shook me and whispered 'daddy guess what day it is?' then her wee face pure burst and she shouted 'ITS SWEETY DAY!!! come on we need to get up and go out!!' Fin was standing beside her gurgling away (he is two) and started squealing when she did too,she is his interpretor :lol: :lol:
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaw lol


damn n blast:cursing: I shouldve just pretended to fall

asleep n stay over, can see it now.... As Lauren whispers guess what day it is, Stephen bursts through the door knocking her n Fin flying like skittles and starts jumping up n down on your bed screaming "sweetie day" over n over:lol:

you were looking awesome last night mate, I honestly get so much drive from

coming down training with you, even more so as Rams n Rab (yaaar) are also there looking super hench:thumb:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> *damn n blast:cursing: I shouldve just pretended to fall*
> 
> *
> asleep n stay over, can see it now.... As Lauren whispers guess what day it is, Stephen bursts through the door knocking her n Fin flying like skittles and starts jumping up n down on your bed screaming "sweetie day" over n over:lol:*
> 
> you were looking awesome last night mate, I honestly get so much drive from
> 
> coming down training with you, even more so as Rams n Rab (yaaar) are also there looking super hench:thumb:


LMFAO actually laughing out loud :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks mate,i was thinking next week if you come down the night i said to come then its gnr end up being back again,but if you come down on the thursday it will be chest,its up to you which you would feel better doing,saturday you will be dryer but thursday you have the added confidence of chest pump,let you decide matey


----------



## hilly

good stuff on weight loss pal, u still having cheat period or back to full days lol


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> LMFAO actually laughing out loud :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks mate,i was thinking next week if you come down the night i said to come then its gnr end up being back again,but if you come down on the thursday it will be chest,its up to you which you would feel better doing,saturday you will be dryer but thursday you have the added confidence of chest pump,let you decide matey


I think the Saturday is a better idea so I can get over the mindfvck that's dnp, I think it'll def be beneficial to see just how far behind I am to allow adjustments to be made accordingly??

Promise not to to a pain in the ar5e and take up too much of sweetie day by bursting your nut with my usual inane chatter


----------



## Ser

Simon m said:


> I'm cursed, I tell ye!


That ain't no curse baby! Can i meet them?


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> damn n blast:cursing: I shouldve just pretended to fall
> 
> asleep n stay over, can see it now.... As Lauren whispers guess what day it is, Stephen bursts through the door knocking her n Fin flying like skittles and starts jumping up n down on your bed screaming "sweetie day" over n over:lol:
> 
> you were looking awesome last night mate, I honestly get so much drive from
> 
> coming down training with you, even more so as Rams n Rab (yaaar) are also there looking super hench:thumb:


Oh FFS! :lol: you are welcome to stay anytime:thumbup1: I'm kinda wanting you to stay on xmas eve now:bounce:

MOAN THE SWEETIES!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Beklet

weeman said:


> Lauren actually woke me up 20 minutes ago looking super excited like its xmas morning,she shook me and whispered 'daddy guess what day it is?' then her wee face pure burst and she shouted 'ITS SWEETY DAY!!! come on we need to get up and go out!!' Fin was standing beside her gurgling away (he is two) and started squealing when she did too,she is his interpretor :lol: :lol:
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaw lol


Hahaha!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

That actually made me laugh...I used to get up on a Saturday all excited cos I could go out and have a coffee and a cakey...Mmm cakey.....maybe I should stat dieting again just so I can enjoy Saturday's more, except this time it'll be ice creams and cakey.....and the new milkshake shop that will add a scoop of protein to your shake so you can pretend a Bounty shake with ice cream is healthy..... :lol:


----------



## Beklet

AH , this will be it...dammit I'm hungry now!!!

http://www.shakeaway.com/subsites/uk/menu.htm

Lol..they do Haribo Starmix shake...fantastic!!!!


----------



## rs007

Hmmmm

Your progress this week has been awesome, I have been trying to figure it out.

I mean you are a plum, so its not some new thing you have came up with.

And its not cardio, cos I looked back the CCTV tapes in the gym, and you haven't been doing any - w4nking to pictures of me in the gym bog is not cardio.

Then after your latest post - waking up this morning, face in a bit more, weight down a bit more - it finally clicked.

I can't believe I didn't see it sooner.

The Massiverse is at work again, beavering to keep balance.

You see, all this week I have got terribly smooth, way off show nick. Most of it is water, but some will be fat - after all if we all believe we can lose 2lb per week of fat, then we have to believe, that conversely, we can also add 2lb a week of fat with ease.

Anyway, I awoke this morning, and thought "fvck me my pillow is soft the day, Lorianne must have got a new one"

Then I got up to pi$$, and it felt like the pillow was stuck to my face - wrapped around it mayhap.

I get to the bog, and, while pis$ing, catch site of my face in the mirror.

Cue Homer style screaming, and pis$ spraying out at random directions in sheer panic. I thought my ghost from 6 months ago had come back to haunt me. Lorianne burst into the bog thinking my ulcer had burst - and promptly got a face full of pi$$

After panic settled, jumped on scales - 16st 2lb

Not a happy camper

This will be getting addressed next week, so you can full expect to get into worse condition, as I pull sh1t back in.

The Massiverse must always balance


----------



## weeman

Beklet said:


> AH , this will be it...dammit I'm hungry now!!!
> 
> http://www.shakeaway.com/subsites/uk/menu.htm
> 
> Lol..they do Haribo Starmix shake...fantastic!!!!


AAAAAAAARRGH!!! theres none in Scotland:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:



rs007 said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Your progress this week has been awesome, I have been trying to figure it out.
> 
> I mean you are a plum, so its not some new thing you have came up with.
> 
> And its not cardio, cos I looked back the CCTV tapes in the gym, and you haven't been doing any - w4nking to pictures of me in the gym bog is not cardio.
> 
> *lmfao you've actually no idea how almost true this bit is,tho in this case this time its not your pics:whistling:*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> however i do save your pics for sex with ser,i have a pic of your face with the mouth hole cut out and i sellotape it to ser's vaj so it looks as tho i am fuking your face * :lol: * :lol:*
> 
> Then after your latest post - waking up this morning, face in a bit more, weight down a bit more - it finally clicked.
> 
> I can't believe I didn't see it sooner.
> 
> The Massiverse is at work again, beavering to keep balance.
> 
> You see, all this week I have got terribly smooth, way off show nick. Most of it is water, but some will be fat - after all if we all believe we can lose 2lb per week of fat, then we have to believe, that conversely, we can also add 2lb a week of fat with ease.
> 
> Anyway, I awoke this morning, and thought "fvck me my pillow is soft the day, Lorianne must have got a new one"
> 
> Then I got up to pi$$, and it felt like the pillow was stuck to my face - wrapped around it mayhap.
> 
> I get to the bog, and, while pis$ing, catch site of my face in the mirror.
> 
> Cue Homer style screaming, and pis$ spraying out at random directions in sheer panic. I thought my ghost from 6 months ago had come back to haunt me. Lorianne burst into the bog thinking my ulcer had burst - and promptly got a face full of pi$$
> 
> After panic settled, jumped on scales - 16st 2lb
> 
> Not a happy camper
> 
> This will be getting addressed next week, so you can full expect to get into worse condition, as I pull sh1t back in.
> 
> The Massiverse must always balance


no mate i beg of you,if you could just hold out and get out of condition by another 14-18lbs then i reckon that should pull me in enough to be ready,i'll return the favour as soon as the show is over lmao


----------



## weeman

hilly said:


> good stuff on weight loss pal, u still having cheat period or back to full days lol


Because of the way this week has gone i will have a cheat graze today,eat the bits n bobs i want through out the day along with high protein,this isnt me getting complacent with how condition improved this week its because although i pulled in a fair bit this week i am today looking super flat which is a sure fire sign to me my body is crying out for decent refeed.

Really craving cheesecake today,just a plain vanilla one for some reason,think i'll go get one of those succulent new york style ones and also make a home made pizza later,500g chicken breast chopped up on it,loads of chilli's,4 cheeses and well browned in the oven.

oh yes.



StephenC said:


> I think the Saturday is a better idea so I can get over the mindfvck that's dnp, I think it'll def be beneficial to see just how far behind I am to allow adjustments to be made accordingly??
> 
> Promise not to to a pain in the ar5e and take up too much of sweetie day by bursting your nut with my usual inane chatter


Aye mate for your heads sake and the ske of being able to make adjustments then the Saturday sesh will be better,will be able to judge much better what adjustments getting made next to stride forward for some decent headway to be made 

Also maybe get you to do a run into saturday using aquaban so we can shift as much water out the pic as poss for that night for even clearer assesment.


----------



## hilly

makes sense to me mate if looking flat then get some carbs in, pizza and cheesecake is goooood. im going for an indian cnt wait


----------



## weeman

6lbs up this morning after yesterdays cheat graze so this is pretty good,nice and conservative,woken today night and dayfuller and vascular,tad watery but nothing major 

Also have a few bits n bobs left over from yesterdays cheat which i would normally eat today just cos its there but i am not going to today,woken up with work head on so thats coolio,have started feeding kids all excess from my cheat,tho one thing i am having hard time not eating is the super pizza i made last night,3 slices left of home made 16'' mega pizza,200+g cheese,200g ham,250g chicken,200g steak,tin of pineapples lots of chilli,that bad boy tasted awesome and packed over 200g protein!!!!

I do however want to kill my 2 year old son,discovered yesterday he has broken my fkn camera which is gnr impede progress shots/photo whoring!!!!

Going to ask the hands of good (rams) super nicely if he may be able to take a looky at the thing before its declared total loss:sad:


----------



## Team1

That wee Fin is nothing but trouble mate. your gonna need to break something of his to let him know whos the boss in your house :lol:


----------



## weeman

mate seriously considered putting pillow over his face :lol: :lol: thats camera,tv screen,3 desktop keyboards,a mouse,a mobile phone he has cost me in the space of a few months!!!!


----------



## WRT

That new avi...ffs!


----------



## weeman

WRT said:


> That new avi...ffs!





ruaidhri said:


> x2, looking huuuuge!


 :thumb :yeaaaah baby:thumb:

lol seriously its just a good shot,i'm really only half that size


----------



## ShaunMc

Bri your looking fcuking awesome in your avvi mate ...... sorry didnt get to brits mate we will have to catch up soon mate as life is begining to settle down now :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## weeman

ShaunMc said:


> Bri your looking fcuking awesome in your avvi mate ...... sorry didnt get to brits mate we will have to catch up soon mate as life is begining to settle down now :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


lol cheers big fella 

We will be at a few shows down south in october time mate if you can make any of them then defo need to get together :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc

yes mate def .what shows ... i am prob going to nabba england and few others :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## arnienoonoo

this for me is all about the sport of bodybuilding:bounce: the start the end im sure will be impressed:innocent:. and internet:lol: . no way back, believe and achieve bro . the only quote i know from arnold is .eat the mars bar doo half hour on treadmill or dont eat the mars bar lol good luck:thumb:


----------



## Jem

bulkaholic said:


> it aint just journals either had some woman laugh her ass off at me about man boobs in car park at asda:lol: :lol: She was in stitches as it looked like her bloke ran marathons or something and she is used to seeing ribs there
> 
> to be fair though they are a fair set:lol:


 :cursing: I got called a lesbian at the fair yesterday by some bunch of chavvy asians :confused1: ...must be making progress then ...although I'm not sure what sort!

Aye she is welcome to her skinny endurance runner type chap then - nothing turns me off more than muscle wasted runners - gimme man boobs over skinny legs any day of the week

Nice cheats Bri ? you earned them ! :beer:


----------



## StephenC

Jem said:


> :cursing: I got called a lesbian at the fair yesterday by some bunch of chavvy asians :confused1: ...must be making progress then ...although I'm not sure what sort!
> 
> Aye she is welcome to her skinny endurance runner type chap then - nothing turns me off more than muscle wasted runners - gimme man boobs over skinny legs any day of the week
> 
> Nice cheats Bri ? you earned them ! :beer:


Now that's really fvcked me off, especially coming from a group of people who (rightly so) would be offended if you made a nasty comment regarding their appearance :cursing:


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> it aint just journals either had some woman laugh her ass off at me about man boobs in car park at asda:lol: :lol: She was in stitches as it looked like her bloke ran marathons or something and she is used to seeing ribs there
> 
> to be fair though they are a fair set:lol:


i must have missed this this morning!!! cheeky fukin bitch!!!!!



Jem said:


> :cursing: I got called a lesbian at the fair yesterday by some bunch of chavvy asians :confused1: ...must be making progress then ...although I'm not sure what sort!
> 
> Aye she is welcome to her skinny endurance runner type chap then - nothing turns me off more than muscle wasted runners - gimme man boobs over skinny legs any day of the week
> 
> *Nice cheats Bri ? you earned them !* :beer:


well funny you should say this,that will lead me into my next post......



ShaunMc said:


> yes mate def .what shows ... i am prob going to nabba england and few others :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


So far it looks like we will be hopefully attending UKBFF brits,NABBA UK and the universe at the end of oct :thumb:


----------



## leafman

Gonna have a catch up, just wanna add looking super awesome in avvy mate :thumbup1: All the best.


----------



## weeman

*DNP run 2*

Ok have been sitting thinking how this week has went and also how much time is left,i am 8 weeks out today and seem to be making decent headway so far,its round about this point or slightly sooner that things have gone tits up for me in the past due to life and unforseen circumstance or slight complacency,so with this in mind have decided to draw the next run of DNP closer instead of my planned start a week today,instead i'll start off today and run for 10 days meaning in around about 16 days i should have clear view of where i stand and by that point i will be just under 6 weeks out.

I will be accompanying the run again with 80mcg clen every day,ideally i would be running it with t3 but i only have t4 available at the mo which is rendered useless on it so not a lot i can do there so far as thats concerned.

I've taken a huge motivational boost with the way i have come in within this last week and want to ride the momentum and give a bit of forethought as to giving myself avenues of choice when this run is over which i have been terribly guilty of not doing in the past,i always have many lead outs for others when prepping/helping them but blind myself and dont listen to my own advice when prepping myself lol

Thankfully Ramsay is worth his weight in gold here for keeping me grounded and this time round due to infinitely better mental attitude i have i am listening to him and taking it on board instead of listening to him then screaming into a brick wall panicing regardless of his sound words lolol

So here we go again,apologies in advance to everyone if i become more vacant and less prominent on here during the run but it took it out me last time and expecting the same or worse this time,will be temporary and be back to perving and talking sh1t in no time 

:beer:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Now that's really fvcked me off, especially coming from a group of people who (rightly so) would be offended if you made a nasty comment regarding their appearance :cursing:


yeah totally agree with that.



leafman said:


> Gonna have a catch up, just wanna add looking super awesome in avvy mate :thumbup1: All the best.


cheers matey,your looking bigger too eh:whistling: good stuff mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

whoa wtf whos pic are you using in your avy Bri:whistling:


----------



## Uriel

weeman said:


> :thumb :yeaaaah baby:thumb:
> 
> lol seriously its just a good shot,i'm really only half that size


yes you look great in the avvy you fuker....I'm certain you look ****e in real life though:laugh::laugh:

Look like a steaky man stick of love mate. I'm not gay but I may have a cheeky [email protected] on your avvy:thumbup1: looking sweet


----------



## StephenC

Re t3 and tren, I think I may have some spare from my own personal stock  I'll stick some in the car and when I inevitably end up back down in Ayr during the week I'll pop by, just replace them when you get more in, txt me n let me know what n how much u need mate


----------



## weeman

Khaos said:


> whoa wtf whos pic are you using in your avy Bri:whistling:


lol cheers mate,if i can hold on to all the muscle and keep the fullness as i come in i'll be a happy bunny!!



Uriel said:


> yes you look great in the avvy you fuker....I'm certain you look ****e in real life though:laugh::laugh:
> 
> Look like a steaky man stick of love mate. I'm not gay but I may have a cheeky [email protected] on your avvy:thumbup1: looking sweet


ROFLMFAO aaaah mate will make us even for the amount of times i've ripped one off over your avatars as you've progressed this last year :lol: :lol:



StephenC said:


> Re t3 and tren, I think I may have some spare from my own personal stock  I'll stick some in the car and when I inevitably end up back down in Ayr during the week I'll pop by, just replace them when you get more in, txt me n let me know what n how much u need mate


cheers matey,after you drop by we can go hang out in one of the freezers in the refridgerated aisles in Asda as no doubt i'll be a thermal mofo like yourself by the time we meet lolol


----------



## StephenC

Without a word of a lie I was fkin dying yesterday, closed all curtains n blinds to keep light out and opened windows n door n lay on the laminate :lol:


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> I can relate with you running second course while feeling up for it! Came off sat and feel much better already. in fact didnt realise how tired i was until i stopped as had no stims throughout either!
> 
> This sh1t rocks as can see some big improvements underneath and looking at those recent pics mate I can see you have really seen good results:thumbup1:
> 
> Good luck with next run of the death inducing, cancer causing, drug of doom:lol:
> 
> Oh and ref the woman in car park, i think she just had to do something when her bloke caught her drooling over my hench physique so clawed it back by making fun "honest darling that's why I was staring so much I love your pipe cleaner arms and ribbed up midsection"


Aye mate the lethargy creeps up on you,when it got really bad i inserted minimal stims to try and get me by but it didnt help a great deal tbh,plus i was also worrying in the back of my mind how close to potential catabolism it might get if abused stims too much whilst on it too,this time around my carbs will invariably drop due to not wanting to tolerate the heat bursts they cause,will be overcompensating protein slightly as well whilst on this run then once it has cleared in 16 days i will reassess my macros then as will have a much more solid idea of what i reckon my lean stage weight will be to work from


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Without a word of a lie I was fkin dying yesterday, closed all curtains n blinds to keep light out and opened windows n door n lay on the laminate :lol:


it really does get a bit sh1t eh

oh how i look forward to this

(not)


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> I haven't suffered like this at all:confused1: I mean when in garage yesterday cutting lumps out of car with grinder etc yes I was p1ss wet through but when just sitting round just get trickle of sweat out of armpits etc.
> 
> Maybe next run when i start on 400 will be different as 200 felt nothing at all but the 400 did start to kick in at end.
> 
> Maybe it's cos I am a sweaty foll anyway so no difference:lol:


I started off first run on 200 a day for cpl days as well and felt niether here nor there,i think it was day 3 i upped to 400 and by day 5 on wards everyday just grew to be more and more of a bastrd lol and i am not one for false suffering,dont really moan unless have good reason to but by the end i was pure miserable and couldnt wait to get off.


----------



## SPIKE1982

weeman said:


> it really does get a bit sh1t eh
> 
> oh how i look forward to this
> 
> (not)


At least this time round you know what to expect mate and can be ready for them lovely hot stinky sweats lol :lol: :lol:

P.s I know i dont post in here BUT im always reading mate gets me through the day.. :thumb:


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking great in the latest pictures.

Good luck with the prep.


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> Will look forward to next time then as would run 400 straight through
> 
> Bring on the burn


How far out are you now then mate and how's progress coming along?


----------



## Jonsey

thinking this is going to be my daily, readin material, because i have been out of focus for a while now and just got back into it,, and advice u cud give weeman wud be a great help.

Subscribed


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> *DNP run 2*
> 
> Ok have been sitting thinking how this week has went and also how much time is left,i am 8 weeks out today and seem to be making decent headway so far,its round about this point or slightly sooner that things have gone tits up for me in the past due to life and unforseen circumstance or slight complacency,so with this in mind have decided to draw the next run of DNP closer instead of my planned start a week today,instead i'll start off today and run for 10 days meaning in around about 16 days i should have clear view of where i stand and by that point i will be just under 6 weeks out.
> 
> I will be accompanying the run again with 80mcg clen every day,ideally i would be running it with t3 but i only have t4 available at the mo which is rendered useless on it so not a lot i can do there so far as thats concerned.
> 
> I've taken a huge motivational boost with the way i have come in within this last week and want to ride the momentum and give a bit of forethought as to giving myself avenues of choice when this run is over which i have been terribly guilty of not doing in the past,i always have many lead outs for others when prepping/helping them but blind myself and dont listen to my own advice when prepping myself lol
> 
> Thankfully Ramsay is worth his weight in gold here for keeping me grounded and this time round due to infinitely better mental attitude i have i am listening to him and taking it on board instead of listening to him then screaming into a brick wall panicing regardless of his sound words lolol
> 
> So here we go again,apologies in advance to everyone if i become more vacant and less prominent on here during the run but it took it out me last time and expecting the same or worse this time,will be temporary and be back to perving and talking sh1t in no time
> 
> :beer:


Once more into the breach Sir!

Keep the head, remember the fvcker sneaks up on you and tries to buttfvck you.

Thanks to the McDonalds Corp USA, and various confectionary manufacturers, my mindset is as straight and stable as it ever gets, I shall keep you straight lololol

You have been holding good fullness, and drying out all this week (well apart from yest when you started to flat) but as you know, over the next fortnight or so, you are going to flatten off worse than yesterday, and water back over probably. You need to keep this in mind, given the good run you have had this week, I think you will 100% think you have gone backwards this coming run... keep clothed if need be, don't even look at yourself, block it out - and if you need a discrete pair of eyes, I'll take a look when gym is empty, even if it means going down at an odd time or whatever. I'd imagine next Wed you will be in hell, I am off work, so could even come down while you are in for your morning cardio, we'll sort something.

Bitch be cool :lol:

And remember the fan this time :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

rs007 said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Your progress this week has been awesome, I have been trying to figure it out.
> 
> I mean you are a plum, so its not some new thing you have came up with.
> 
> And its not cardio, cos I looked back the CCTV tapes in the gym, and you haven't been doing any - w4nking to pictures of me in the gym bog is not cardio.
> 
> Then after your latest post - waking up this morning, face in a bit more, weight down a bit more - it finally clicked.
> 
> I can't believe I didn't see it sooner.
> 
> The Massiverse is at work again, beavering to keep balance.
> 
> You see, all this week I have got terribly smooth, way off show nick. Most of it is water, but some will be fat - after all if we all believe we can lose 2lb per week of fat, then we have to believe, that conversely, we can also add 2lb a week of fat with ease.
> 
> Anyway, I awoke this morning, and thought "fvck me my pillow is soft the day, Lorianne must have got a new one"
> 
> Then I got up to pi$$, and it felt like the pillow was stuck to my face - wrapped around it mayhap.
> 
> I get to the bog, and, while pis$ing, catch site of my face in the mirror.
> 
> Cue Homer style screaming, and pis$ spraying out at random directions in sheer panic. I thought my ghost from 6 months ago had come back to haunt me. Lorianne burst into the bog thinking my ulcer had burst - and promptly got a face full of pi$$
> 
> After panic settled, jumped on scales - 16st 2lb
> 
> Not a happy camper
> 
> This will be getting addressed next week, so you can full expect to get into worse condition, as I pull sh1t back in.
> 
> The Massiverse must always balance


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



weeman said:


> Really craving cheesecake today,just a plain vanilla one for some reason,think i'll go get one of those succulent new york style ones and also make a home made pizza later,500g chicken breast chopped up on it,loads of chilli's,4 cheeses and well browned in the oven.
> 
> oh yes.


Sainsburys make pizzas up with whatever you want and the big ones are only £3.49.... might charge more if you wanted tons of extra toppings but I dont think they do? :thumbup1:


----------



## Cheese

Looking cartoon-like in your avi mate.

How was the curry and did you get a cheesecake in the end? My weapon of choice was a box of egg custard tarts :thumbup1: think its because it has egg in the name it tricks me into thinking they're rammed full of protein so 4 in one sitting is fine.

Yesterday kel ate a bowl of cornflakes, an omelette with 2 eggs, a smoothy made of fruit (no extra sugar) a carvery with no potato (just meat and veg).

She put on 2lbs since yesterday morning... wtf! She's pulling her hair out and is really struggling to lose anything hence the tx regarding t3's


----------



## rs007

*TECHNICALLY CORRECT CUSTARD SLICE DRIVE-BY!!!!*










Back on diet today for me :cursing:


----------



## Kate1976

Went to a comp at Great Yarmouth over the weekend and couldn't resist adding a little more pirate power to your journal!

Couldn't decide on a double or single bi shot...so added both 



















Aaaaaaarrrrrrggggg....


----------



## Kate1976

bulkaholic said:


> :confused1: :confused1:


Pg 35??


----------



## jw007

Weeman and Mrs Wee came down to see me at weekend, to cast my eye over weemans

condition

Bang on target if ask me


----------



## jw007

He was even trying to impress Mrs Weeman with a Gun show


----------



## mick_the_brick

lmao.. that is some funny sh1t Joe...

Looking good chicken hair xxx


----------



## rs007

:lol:

Brian will be raging at those pics :lol:

Dare I say... he will be spitting feathers?

:lol:

Man I'm good


----------



## rs007

Prob be in a fowl mood actually


----------



## StephenC

I'm staying well fvckin clear of this sh1t, I like my carbs too much, anyway JW & Rams, those are both poultry excuses for jokes :lol:


----------



## SALKev

I was hoping for a faceplant :whistling:


----------



## dixie normus

why did the chicken cross the road??

To avoid getting fcuked by weeman:lol:


----------



## weeman

SPIKE1982 said:


> At least this time round you know what to expect mate and can be ready for them lovely hot stinky sweats lol :lol: :lol:
> 
> P.s I know i dont post in here BUT im always reading mate gets me through the day.. :thumb:


thanks very much mate 



Rotsocks said:


> Looking great in the latest pictures.
> 
> Good luck with the prep.


cheers buddy :thumb:



bulkaholic said:


> Will look forward to next time then as would run 400 straight through
> 
> Bring on the burn


lol listen to this idiocy,so i took my 400mg yesterday evening as it was late in the day when i came up with the brainwave of starting it again early,so then when i got up this morning before cardio i took my next dose of 400mg,so thats 800mg in the space of about 12 hours,result? right now i am like a boiling kettle lmao what a [email protected]:cursing: :lol:

Have had virtually no carbs today,round about 50gish,fats have been up much higher tho to make up calorie deficit 



rs007 said:


> Once more into the breach Sir!
> 
> Keep the head, remember the fvcker sneaks up on you and tries to buttfvck you.
> 
> Thanks to the McDonalds Corp USA, and various confectionary manufacturers, my mindset is as straight and stable as it ever gets, I shall keep you straight lololol
> 
> You have been holding good fullness, and drying out all this week (well apart from yest when you started to flat) but as you know, over the next fortnight or so, you are going to flatten off worse than yesterday, and water back over probably. You need to keep this in mind, given the good run you have had this week, I think you will 100% think you have gone backwards this coming run... keep clothed if need be, don't even look at yourself, block it out - and if you need a discrete pair of eyes, I'll take a look when gym is empty, even if it means going down at an odd time or whatever. I'd imagine next Wed you will be in hell, I am off work, so could even come down while you are in for your morning cardio, we'll sort something.
> 
> Bitch be cool :lol:
> 
> And remember the fan this time :lol:


cheers for that post mate 

I will do my best to just try and not judge myself,but you know what am like,posing bastrd so undoubtably i will be in 'oh fuk oh fuk oh fuk oh fuk' mode around mid week,please feel free to calm me down using any comedy sized implement,giant frying pan etc :lol:


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> I was 11 weeks yesterday. Water starting to slowly move now and don't want to speak to soon but I think I like what I will see. Midsection is much tighter even with the gallon of water hanging round it and areas that dont hold much water on me are looking improved. Things like only had bit of vein over biceps and now have vein all the way from wrist upto shoulder fully visible:thumbup1:
> 
> Shoulders have capped more also. I dont know if on target yet. I need to get water off and get pics for next weekend and let the bloke helping me have a looky at them. *If not on target after that gonna sack it in and go back to drinking and lifting heavy weight*


I'm liking the sound of that type of prep plan much more than my current one :lol:



Cheese said:


> Looking cartoon-like in your avi mate.
> 
> How was the curry and did you get a cheesecake in the end? My weapon of choice was a box of egg custard tarts :thumbup1: think its because it has egg in the name it tricks me into thinking they're rammed full of protein so 4 in one sitting is fine.
> 
> Yesterday kel ate a bowl of cornflakes, an omelette with 2 eggs, a smoothy made of fruit (no extra sugar) a carvery with no potato (just meat and veg).
> 
> She put on 2lbs since yesterday morning... wtf! She's pulling her hair out and is really struggling to lose anything hence the tx regarding t3's


She needs consistency mate,prot and carb figures around where i txted you,also get her water up to 3 litre min a day.

Also periodic sexing every hour to hour and a half thru the day will give top results in bodyweight droppage,tho when i recomend this kind of technical approach i do find it helps if i show you in person exactly how i mean that part should be carried out:thumb: :lol: :lol:



rs007 said:


> *TECHNICALLY CORRECT CUSTARD SLICE DRIVE-BY!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on diet today for me :cursing:


I dont even like them that much but by jingo i am wanting one now god damn it:cursing: :cursing:



Kate1976 said:


> Went to a comp at Great Yarmouth over the weekend and couldn't resist adding a little more pirate power to your journal!
> 
> Couldn't decide on a double or single bi shot...so added both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaarrrrrrggggg....


AAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr the guns are lookin mighty fine thar me wench!!

you know what man pirates do to women pirates?yep thats right,rape and pilage em,uhuh,prepare to be boarded my prettyyyyy.

aaaaaaaaaaaar


----------



## weeman

Zara-Leoni said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sainsburys make pizzas up with whatever you want and the big ones are only £3.49.... might charge more if you wanted tons of extra toppings but I dont think they do? :thumbup1:


i may well test this out,want to see their faces when i demand full meat coverage,i dont wanna see no pizza base keeking thru,i want a small child's worth of meat on there :lol:



jw007 said:


> Weeman and Mrs Wee came down to see me at weekend, to cast my eye over weemans
> 
> condition
> 
> Bang on target if ask me





jw007 said:


> He was even trying to impress Mrs Weeman with a Gun show


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

you pr1ck,tho at least you did pick a hench chicken:laugh:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



mick_the_brick said:


> lmao.. that is some funny sh1t Joe...
> 
> Looking good chicken hair xxx


lol cheers mate,hopefully big changes in the next lot of pics,wether that be me looking emaciated or super dry and hench i dont yet know tho lolol


----------



## DB

lookin awesome in the pics mate!!

Let me know how the dnp goes...tempted to try it!!


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Brian will be raging at those pics :lol:
> 
> Dare I say... he will be spitting feathers?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Man I'm good





rs007 said:


> Prob be in a fowl mood actually


 :mellow:



StephenC said:


> I'm staying well fvckin clear of this sh1t, I like my carbs too much, anyway JW & Rams, those are both poultry excuses for jokes :lol:


 :mellow:

This is the pinnacle right here folks,chicken jokes,now i know i've made it,to be honest i am eggsasperated at the fowel play thats being going on in my coupe whilst i have been gone,i'm not yolking this (bird)sh1t needs to stop before i pluck my eyeballs out,chicks put yourself in my..........oh ok i give up cant think of any more chicken related things :lol: :lol: :lol:



dixie normus said:


> why did the chicken cross the road??
> 
> To avoid getting fcuked by weeman:lol:


boom tish:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> lookin awesome in the pics mate!!
> 
> Let me know how the dnp goes...tempted to try it!!


cheers mate:thumb: will do,first run is logged several pages back mate,works well,feels sh1te and lands you slap bang in the world of headfuk just when yuo dont need it lol


----------



## WRT

Clucking hell this thread has taken a turn for the worse:lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> This is the pinnacle right here folks,chicken jokes,now i know i've made it,to be honest i am eggsasperated at the fowel play thats being going on in my coupe whilst i have been gone,i'm not yolking this (bird)sh1t needs to stop before i pluck my eyeballs out,chicks put yourself in my..........oh ok i give up cant think of any more chicken related things :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> boom tish:lol: :lol: :lol:


....its all eggstremely childish if you ask me..... :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Bri.... you must have gone up in the pecking order if ppl are making up jokes about you now.... :whistling:


----------



## Greyphantom

Fvck me your avi is looking beastly mate and double fvcking hell you had TWO lots of dnp @ 400mg within 12 hours... ouchie... you must have been able to fry an egg on your abs!!! just add a steak and you have a fillet and egg dinner...


----------



## Cheese

weeman said:


> She needs consistency mate,prot and carb figures around where i txted you,also get her water up to 3 litre min a day.


Is it possible that she's eating too little and killing her metabolism? - i'd guess she's not hitting the protein figure you quoted and is probably under the carb figure too.

Regular sexing will be an issue next week she goes on holiday with two of her mates for a week :crying: gonna miss her bad, i'm such a poof :laugh:

(obviously, seeing as i'm a proper bloke by "her" i mean "sex").



weeman said:


> Also periodic sexing every hour to hour and a half thru the day will give top results in bodyweight droppage,tho when i recomend this kind of technical approach i do find it helps if i show you in person exactly how i mean that part should be carried out:thumb: :lol: :lol:


After she saw your photo's and made a mess on the settee i couldn't allow this to happen, a banning order stating "no sexual relations with the man they call Weeman" has been enforced. Sorry but you only have yourself to blame.

By the way where's my pm! You see, once you sort me out and get me on the "henchity wagon" the banning order may be lifted.


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> Save the world plan:
> 
> UK scientific genius colin has made ground breaking progress with reducing use of fossil fuels in heating of homes and inmdeed workplaces.
> 
> DNP will be prescribed to all for administration 2 days in adance of a predicted cold spell. According to the UK muscle field team this will negate any need for heating of the home or hot water for showers!


I'm just out a meeting and I am at this very moment sitting in the car in the works car park with the air con up full :lol:


----------



## Simon m

Mrs Weeman said:


> That ain't no curse baby! Can i meet them?


Be careful for what you wish for...


----------



## weeman

WRT said:


> Clucking hell this thread has taken a turn for the worse:lol:





Zara-Leoni said:


> ....its all eggstremely childish if you ask me..... :whistling:





Zara-Leoni said:


> Bri.... you must have gone up in the pecking order if ppl are making up jokes about you now.... :whistling:


/weeman shakes head at a loss for words

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

pair of pr1cks:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

Greyphantom said:


> Fvck me your avi is looking beastly mate and double fvcking hell you had TWO lots of dnp @ 400mg within 12 hours... ouchie... you must have been able to fry an egg on your abs!!! just add a steak and you have a fillet and egg dinner...


lol cheers mate 

Last night i was standing in the kitchen about to cook a meal,Ser came thru and gave me a hug and then said 'oh my god its started already hasnt it?' the heat has started MUCH sooner this time around due to starting on the 400 this time,i just cant seem to get cool.

Thought a possible way to abait it temporarily would be to go take the kids to the pool yesterday,but that just went pear shaped,swimming lessons were on for the primary school kids so the viewing gallery was just heaving with MILF's so it ended up more like a cardio inducing pose fest,lost count of the amount of times i hurled my son from one end of the pool to the other whilst shouting 'DONT WORRY I"LL SAVE HIM' and dashing through the pool in slow motion,abs felxed as i go lolol

Luckily little Fin is his daddys son and each time i got to him he would wiggle his eyebrows at me,point to the other side of the pool and bob up and down in a 'do it again' motion :lol: :lol: he knows how to play the game,yeah baby.



CRD said:


> I have just read through all 41 pages of this in one sitting- I'm completely clucked now.


that one slipped thru almost...............cock :lol:



Cheese said:


> Is it possible that she's eating too little and killing her metabolism? - i'd guess she's not hitting the protein figure you quoted and is probably under the carb figure too.
> 
> *yes i do think that this might very possibly be the case mate.*
> 
> Regular sexing will be an issue next week she goes on holiday with two of her mates for a week :crying: gonna miss her bad, i'm such a poof :laugh:
> 
> (obviously, seeing as i'm a proper bloke by "her" i mean "sex").
> 
> *LMFAO*
> 
> After she saw your photo's and made a mess on the settee i couldn't allow this to happen, a banning order stating "no sexual relations with the man they call Weeman" has been enforced. Sorry but you only have yourself to blame.
> 
> *god damn it this is all going wrong:cursing:* :cursing:
> 
> By the way where's my pm! You see, once you sort me out and get me on the "henchity wagon" the banning order may be lifted.


BOOOOOOOOOM email on its way :lol: :lol: :lol:



bulkaholic said:


> Save the world plan:
> 
> UK scientific genius colin has made ground breaking progress with reducing use of fossil fuels in heating of homes and inmdeed workplaces.
> 
> DNP will be prescribed to all for administration 2 days in adance of a predicted cold spell. According to the UK muscle field team this will negate any need for heating of the home or hot water for showers!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

We could have the henchest looking old biddies in the world if this got through parliment lmao


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> I'm just out a meeting and I am at this very moment sitting in the car in the works car park with the air con up full :lol:


oh mate i would have been a puddle if i were you in there lmao i am currently taking a little pocket fan everywhere with me like my life depended on it.

I fell asleep for twenty minutes after i came in from cardio and ate some eggs,when i woke up the fukin sweat was dripping off my earlobes:cursing: :cursing:



Simon m said:


> Be careful for what you wish for...


mate dont encourage her,you dont realise what your doing,she is like totally more deadly than those big Mako sharks from Deep Blue Sea :lol: :lol:


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> mate dont encourage her,you dont realise what your doing,she is like totally more deadly than those big Mako sharks from Deep Blue Sea :lol: :lol:


I am fully aware of Mrs W's sterling work and have been a long time admirer of her lifestyle


----------



## Cheese

Simon m said:


> I am fully aware of Mrs W's sterling work and have been a long time admirer of her lifestyle


I was fully aware and am also a long time admirer, she still scared the sh1t out me in the flesh. I was so brave behind the computer screen! :lol:


----------



## Simon m

Cheese said:


> I was fully aware and am also a long time admirer, she still scared the sh1t out me in the flesh. I was so brave behind the computer screen! :lol:


You, Sir are a wiser man than me Gunga din:laugh:


----------



## Ser

weeman said:


> lol cheers mate
> 
> Last night i was standing in the kitchen about to cook a meal,*Ser came thru and gave me a hug *and then said 'oh my god its started already hasnt it?' the heat has started MUCH sooner this time around due to starting on the 400 this time,i just cant seem to get cool.
> 
> Thought a possible way to abait it temporarily would be to go take the kids to the pool yesterday,but that just went pear shaped,swimming lessons were on for the primary school kids so the viewing gallery was just heaving with MILF's so it ended up more like a cardio inducing pose fest,lost count of the amount of times i hurled my son from one end of the pool to the other whilst shouting 'DONT WORRY I"LL SAVE HIM' and dashing through the pool in slow motion,abs felxed as i go lolol
> 
> Luckily little Fin is his daddys son and each time i got to him he would wiggle his eyebrows at me,point to the other side of the pool and bob up and down in a 'do it again' motion :lol: :lol: he knows how to play the game,yeah baby.


That wasn't a hug...it was a headlock for sweating all over my sofa.

Pffft, trying to ruin my rep as a hard nosed cow? NEGGED:cursing: :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## Linny

Mrs Weeman said:


> That wasn't a hug...it was a headlock for sweating all over my sofa.
> 
> Pffft, trying to ruin my rep as a hard nosed cow? NEGGED:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> :lol:


LMFAO Ser you are so funny babe :laugh: xx


----------



## weeman

Linny said:


> LMFAO Ser you are so funny babe :laugh: xx


the boot was being serious Lin!!! :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

SO i take it your gonna be a watery paranoid android and wont be stripped off this week? :lol:


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> SO i take it your gonna be a watery paranoid android and wont be stripped off this week? :lol:


my head is up my @****,super para and just dont know what to think about how i look.

That being said i am a poser so of course i will strip off regardless :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

Your a fcking girl

You training chest and stripff n saturday then? afternon sesison or the usual 5pm slot?


----------



## weeman

Ok i dropped another 4lbs last night,so thats 8lbs in 2 days,to say i was shocked this morning is an understatemnt! Full on junkie face is approaching with alarming rate now,body is starting to look super flat and the water is starting to come on board at same time,this is day 4 of this 10 day run and already i cant fukin wait to get off it.

If i had made this kind of drop not using the dnp with the flatness i am sporting i would be having another refeed right now but its pretty pointless being as my body wont be able to take advantage of it right now.

Last night the htought of doing legs just filled me with doom lol muscle contractions are super lax,cant pump up properly at all already,thats one of the worst bits of it as it just makes you feel that you are wasting your time when training,but regardless of that decided to motivate myself into maybe stupidly pushing myself that bit harder last night.

After warming up with light extentions we loaded the leg press up with 34x20kg plates+50kg sled+19st guy and a 13st guy on top of all that,so about 1060kg all in,filmed it to prove it as well.

Well the filming but didnt go to plan lol didnt realise before starting set that phone was set to do 15 sec clips so only caught cpl of bits of the first set,plus the two guys that were spotting me kept their shoulder on the sledge which i wasnt happy with as it looked like they were helping me,so decided (in all my wisdom :lol: ) to do another set to capture it properly,next set was much less reps but hey whats a guy supposed to do!!

to say i was blowing out my @rse and soaked thru with sweat afterwards is an understatement lol legs still didnt pump up either,just hurt!

Also wonder if anyone can help,i want to upload the vid to post on here but the vid needs rotated,does anyone know how to do this?


----------



## Cheese

Just go for it i'll hold the laptop sideways.


----------



## Linny

Brian I can rotate it for you chuck, email it to mail & I will sort it out :thumbup1:

Do you think you'll stay on the DNP for the full 10 days?


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Your a fcking girl
> 
> You training chest and stripff n saturday then? afternon sesison or the usual 5pm slot?


lol no mate,strip off tonight after boobs n triceps  usual 5pm ish start time (so prob more like 5.30 lol)



Cheese said:


> Just go for it i'll hold the laptop sideways.


never fear Linny is gnr save the day 



bulkaholic said:


> Survived DNP driveby
> 
> Thought i would litter up your journal with my pics:lol:
> 
> I now have no crease under glutes at all. gotta love the poison!
> 
> Weeman how you finding jumping back on so quick? Do you reckon you will get back up to full temp quicker due to residual left over in system? Only enquiring as wouldnt take such stupid measures myself:whistling:


looking good there mate:thumbup1: good going 

Temp blasted up in no time mate,think its in part due to taking the first 2 doses within 12 hours of each other,by end of day 2 i was back to being an inferno,has been just over 2 weeks since i was last on it so coping as well as can be expected i guess,i am leaner to start with this run tho and i have to say i defo do agree the leaner you are the more it seems to take it out of you,the lethargy is fkn incredible and also the sweet cravings are having me beside myself,not good!

Only solice is 2 days to cheat day and i am also at half way point of this blast,i txt Ser this morn before cardio and asked if i can just lose it today and binge,she txt back 'just get fkn on with it and get your heed down bitch xxxxx' so that was that decided lol no let up raaaaaaaaar

Have to say i was for sacking it off (the dnp) this morn when i woke as it just feels like the worst groundhog day ever at the moment,but if i can get this far whats another 5 days? (a fuking eternity thats what it is :lol: )

Also heard thru the grapevine that my loving fans from around my area are keeping track of my journal and goings on,then slating me for being honest in the meds i am using,which makes me p1ss myself,its ok to fill yourself full of AAS and peps,reccys etc but apparently because i am using something THEY deem out there i am an idiot for it LMFAO yeah ok guys,must be a fulfilling life,hating me yet keeping track of my journal and then winding yourselves up further,never understand these kind of actions,jealousy and bitterness is an ugly path to follow in life......must fukin kill you the popularity i have nationwide,but then thats what happens when you have more to be concerned about than how well others are doing when you are not and actually step outside the box and go out your way to help others like i do 



Linny said:


> Brian I can rotate it for you chuck, email it to mail & I will sort it out :thumbup1:
> 
> Do you think you'll stay on the DNP for the full 10 days?


your a star Lin,i'll mail it to you when i get back in as gotta pop out for some bits n bobs of food just now 

This morning i had decided in my head that i wasnt gnr stay on the DNP for the full 10 days but then when i heard i was being referenced in a spiteful way for using it this morning i decided no fuk this i'll do what the idiots that are crying me down are incapable of doing and continue on,talking the talk and walking the walk so to speak


----------



## ShaunMc

stick with it big guy ...excess leads to success :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## rs007

PMSL, can't believe you are being watched and decried for being honest about usage :lol:

Don't you know??? You are meant to lie about it and be all secretive like everyone else :lol:

I take it this pertains to DNP?

But I know a couple of the main players have used that on the QT :whistling: :lol:

So why all the hate on a *****?

You know what it is Brian, it's cos you are a pi$$y ginger cvnt, and to top it off, the future of bodybuilding in Scotland, and that breeds hate :lol: :lol: :lol:

(PS all above said tongue in cheek, some folks take sh1t wayyyyy too serious)


----------



## Greyphantom

weeman said:


> Also heard thru the grapevine that my loving fans from around my area are keeping track of my journal and goings on,then slating me for being honest in the meds i am using,which makes me p1ss myself,its ok to fill yourself full of AAS and peps,reccys etc but apparently because i am using something THEY deem out there i am an idiot for it LMFAO yeah ok guys,must be a fulfilling life,hating me yet keeping track of my journal and then winding yourselves up further,never understand these kind of actions,jealousy and bitterness is an ugly path to follow in life......must fukin kill you the popularity i have nationwide,but then thats what happens when you have more to be concerned about than how well others are doing when you are not and actually step outside the box and go out your way to help others like i do


I reckon taking the two so close together must have set that temp rocketing... you poor bugger, and the lethargy is such a killer, but you just gotta plough through... good on Ser for b1tch slapping you into it mate... ya big nancy... 

Fvck the nay sayers mate... you know your worth and so do all those who matter, as the old saying goes those that mind dont matter, those that matter dont mind... you have helped me out and I appreciate it... plus the inspiration I get from your journal (as well as the adult section one :devil2: ) and others here is awesome, really starting to drive my workouts now, when its getting to that last rep and starting to hurt and I am thinking of giving up I am constantly thinking "come on you pussy, would Weeman/Jem/DB/Miss BC/Kate etc etc give up now..." good luck with the current run mate...


----------



## rs007

And anyway mate, what you flapping about - while folks are avidly following your journal, they aint eating or training - not your problem :thumbup1:


----------



## Dig

LMAO re the people slating you, the same people who will be using dnp themselves in a couple of months i bet but obviously this will be denied to the fullest:lol:

[email protected]


----------



## rs007

KJW said:


> People are so two-faced.
> 
> BUT...rs007 is right...f**k them!


I never said f**k them!! For the record I hate Brian too - he is ginger, he is a nob, and he is bigger than me.

Plus I still haven't got over the fact he handed me my ar$e in 2008 at the UKBFF, a favour which, even if it kills me, I shall return one day :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly

LMAO, doesnt suprise me to be honest bri, think about it. your looking blood good this far out. to good almost so most in ure area wont be to pleased. they come on for a sneaky look here and realise ure taking something they dare not and no little about and they only have the ability to try and put you down due to it.

sad and pathetic. I have had some similar issues with people from uni. Not liking the attention i was getting off females etc when walking round in a vest(copying off u my mate haha) so they started reading my journal and spouting steroids blah blah blah


----------



## Cheese

weeman said:


> Also heard thru the grapevine that my loving fans from around my area are keeping track of my journal and goings on,then slating me for being honest in the meds i am using,which makes me p1ss myself,its ok to fill yourself full of AAS and peps,reccys etc but apparently because i am using something THEY deem out there i am an idiot for it LMFAO yeah ok guys,must be a fulfilling life,hating me yet keeping track of my journal and then winding yourselves up further,never understand these kind of actions,jealousy and bitterness is an ugly path to follow in life......must fukin kill you the popularity i have nationwide,but then thats what happens when you have more to be concerned about than how well others are doing when you are not and actually step outside the box and go out your way to help others like i do


Yeah you crazy b4stard! I love you but i hate you but i love you but i hate you.

Like Rams said - Future of Bodybuilding in Scotland... don't think that bit was tongue in cheek!


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> For the record I hate Brian too - he is ginger


Aww, why did you have to say that??? I was just getting to like the bloke. Now I have to hate him and call him fire crotch and stuff like that. Shame...


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> Aww, why did you have to say that??? I was just getting to like the bloke. Now I have to hate him and call him fire crotch and stuff like that. Shame...


I know

He is Gods joke

Awesome physique, nice guy to boot - but the Lord maketh him a stinking, pi$$y, mouldy, sun-dodging ginger cvnt

Feel sorry for him in a way, what a curse to carry

:lol:


----------



## Linny

Brian I would actually find it quite amusing that they were reading & commenting on my journal. OBVIOUSLY you are a threat/important enough for them to seek you out:thumbup1:

Keep up the good work fatty:tongue:


----------



## Rossco700

Just had a good wee catch up here pal, been offline for a few days..... Now where's this video, we want proof or it didn't happen:lol: :lol:


----------



## dixie normus

rs007 said:


> I know
> 
> He is Gods joke
> 
> Awesome physique, nice guy to boot - but the Lord maketh him a stinking, pi$$y, mouldy, sun-dodging ginger cvnt
> 
> Feel sorry for him in a way, what a curse to carry


The lord giveth, and the lord taketh away.:laugh:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> PMSL, can't believe you are being watched and decried for being honest about usage :lol:
> 
> Don't you know??? You are meant to lie about it and be all secretive like everyone else :lol:
> 
> I take it this pertains to DNP?
> 
> But I know a couple of the main players have used that on the QT :whistling: :lol:
> 
> So why all the hate on a *****?
> 
> You know what it is Brian, it's cos you are a pi$$y ginger cvnt, and to top it off, the future of bodybuilding in Scotland, and that breeds hate :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> (PS all above said tongue in cheek, some folks take sh1t wayyyyy too serious)





rs007 said:


> I never said f**k them!! For the record I hate Brian too - he is ginger, he is a nob, and he is bigger than me.
> 
> Plus I still haven't got over the fact he handed me my ar$e in 2008 at the UKBFF, a favour which, even if it kills me, I shall return one day :lol: :lol: :lol:





rs007 said:


> I know
> 
> He is Gods joke
> 
> Awesome physique, nice guy to boot - but the Lord maketh him a stinking, pi$$y, mouldy, sun-dodging ginger cvnt
> 
> Feel sorry for him in a way, what a curse to carry
> 
> :lol:


ROFLMFAO you cvnt only just seen this lololololol


----------



## rs007

Trust me to strike when you are weak :lol:

Kick a man when he is down? Me? Fvcking right :lol:


----------



## rs007

Oh, tell ser I'll give that favour a bash later on - does she have a particular donor photo?


----------



## weeman

Greyphantom said:


> I reckon taking the two so close together must have set that temp rocketing... you poor bugger, and the lethargy is such a killer, but you just gotta plough through... good on Ser for b1tch slapping you into it mate... ya big nancy...
> 
> Fvck the nay sayers mate... you know your worth and so do all those who matter, as the old saying goes those that mind dont matter, those that matter dont mind... you have helped me out and I appreciate it... plus the inspiration I get from your journal (as well as the adult section one :devil2: ) and others here is awesome, really starting to drive my workouts now, when its getting to that last rep and starting to hurt and I am thinking of giving up I am constantly thinking "come on you pussy, would Weeman/Jem/DB/Miss BC/Kate etc etc give up now..." good luck with the current run mate...


thanks mate,touching words and really means a lot mate thanks very much 

Thing is RE the knowing my worth thing,you can ask anyone that actually knows me i dont think a great deal of myself at all,in real life i am not an arrogant person,i go out of my way to be nice to everyone even to people who are far from nice to me which is why it used to bother me so much when i heard things like this and similar being said about me,but nowadays and for the longest time now i have learned to just wash it off,if thats how people want to spend their lifes,festering away in a ball of hate with nothing better to do than cry others down who are actually trying to push forward in life then leave them to it.

In the meantime i'll just keep on keeping,you need positivity and constructiveness around you in this game which i have in abundance in real life and on here,not hate filled jealousy from others,which i also have a dedicated little following doing lmao 



Dig said:


> LMAO re the people slating you, the same people who will be using dnp themselves in a couple of months i bet but obviously this will be denied to the fullest:lol:
> 
> [email protected]


no doubt mate,i wouldnt be surprised.

Take for example this DNP thing,since Rams and i made public on here that we are experimenting with it i have been inundated with questions regarding,ironic considering so manys view of it as taboo previously,someone has to open gates in life for others to follow through otherwise people would stand still forever,this is bodybuilding,its about progression,not regression. 



bulkaholic said:


> Man that sucks with people chattin behind back or sniping. I have had some mega weird reactions to using the DNP also. As you say people will take all the other stuff and not bat an eyelid. Yet mention this and people get quite over the top. I mean ffs it just makes you hot :lol:
> 
> Afaik people have only got really bad from temp related issue or woman getting cataracts (sp)
> 
> Anyway its obviously a taboo subject and I will bet most who object use it themselves. Same with growth sane with gear.
> 
> Bloke comes on asking for advice on gear then gets slated for asking by blokes who take gear lmao!
> 
> *Your giving away the secrets now! I bet natty feds don't test for it either *  * ooh ooh can of worms* :lol:


lmfao now that is a BIG tin of worms right there lmao



hilly said:


> LMAO, doesnt suprise me to be honest bri, think about it. your looking blood good this far out. to good almost so most in ure area wont be to pleased. they come on for a sneaky look here and realise ure taking something they dare not and no little about and they only have the ability to try and put you down due to it.
> 
> sad and pathetic. I have had some similar issues with people from uni. Not liking the attention i was getting off females etc when walking round in a vest(copying off u my mate haha) so they started reading my journal and spouting steroids blah blah blah


Thanks mate,but i'm never looking good enough,have gotten complacent before when thinking i may have a foothold ahead of where i need to be and tripped over my ownself further down the line,so this time around attitude is get ready,if i am ready several weeks early then so be it,would be great position to be in rather than my usual just coast in or like last year ran out of time!

luvin that you are adopting the vest whoring matey:thumbup1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Cheese said:


> Yeah you crazy b4stard! I love you but i hate you but i love you but i hate you.
> 
> Like Rams said - Future of Bodybuilding in Scotland... don't think that bit was tongue in cheek!


dont fight it mate,embrace it,and show all my pics i post to Kel just to keep your hate feelings for me nice n spicey :lol: :lol:



Simon m said:


> Aww, why did you have to say that??? I was just getting to like the bloke. Now I have to hate him and call him fire crotch and stuff like that. Shame...


fire crotch lmfao



Linny said:


> Brian I would actually find it quite amusing that they were reading & commenting on my journal. OBVIOUSLY you are a threat/important enough for them to seek you out:thumbup1:
> 
> Keep up the good work fatty:tongue:


cheers Lin aye thats one of the biggest ironys of life i guess,why DO people that dislike you spend so much of their time talking about you and finding out what your getting up to,seems a bit backwards to me,me personally i couldnt give a fuk what the people i dislike in life get up too :lol:

Ser showed me your prog pics on FB,fookin hell lass,your gnr look mega can see it a mile away:thumbup1:



Rossco700 said:


> Just had a good wee catch up here pal, been offline for a few days..... Now where's this video, we want proof or it didn't happen:lol: :lol:


vid is comin mate its comin (well as soon as i get my finger out,get it mailed to Lin,she mails it back,i upload,then post here)


----------



## jw007

Do I read correctly?? DNP usage???

WTF??? Are you nuts?? You do know it's poison and can make you hot.

A very harsh substance, only for the very very advanced competative Bbders

Just saying

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mick_the_brick

So weeslut apart from having your chicken hair on fire...

Everything else rolling alone buddy??

xxxx


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> Thing is RE the knowing my worth thing,you can ask anyone that actually knows me i dont think a great deal of myself at all,in real life i am not an arrogant person,i go out of my way to be nice to everyone even to people who are far from nice to me which is why it used to bother me so much when i heard things like this and similar being said about me,but nowadays and for the longest time now i have learned to just wash it off,if thats how people want to spend their lifes,festering away in a ball of hate with nothing better to do than cry others down who are actually trying to push forward in life then leave them to it.
> 
> In the meantime i'll just keep on keeping,you need positivity and constructiveness around you in this game which i have in abundance in real life and on here,not hate filled jealousy from others,which i also have a dedicated little following doing lmao


I think everyone has this in their lives pal, obviously when you are more in the spotlight, there is bound to be more jealousy. I try to balance everything in life, maybe a "karma" type attitude, not so much what goes around comes around, but that for every negativity there must be a positivity..... I've always been the type of person who likes to be liked, lets face it, no matter how tough your skin is, no-one likes the negative, however that being said, I try to let it pass me like water off a ducks back.

From what I know of you mate, you have the right personality to succeed, obviously a likeable character who brings a lot to the table....... so take the negatives and wipe your a55 with them :lol: :lol:

Now...... I don't like to be too serious all the time, and I certainly ain't no philosopher..... so was wondering if you could give me your opinion on these bad boys:lol: :lol: :lol:

I hear they're full of chocolatey goodness, so might have them all.......TODAY:thumb:


----------



## SALKev

^Those are absolutely fvcking mental on the tastebuds :drool: :drool: :drool:

Just sayin' :lol:


----------



## Linny

weeman said:


> cheers Lin aye thats one of the biggest ironys of life i guess,why DO people that dislike you spend so much of their time talking about you and finding out what your getting up to,seems a bit backwards to me,me personally i couldnt give a fuk what the people i dislike in life get up too :lol:
> 
> Ser showed me your prog pics on FB,fookin hell lass,your gnr look mega can see it a mile away:thumbup1:
> 
> vid is comin mate its comin (well as soon as i get my finger out,get it mailed to Lin,she mails it back,i upload,then post here)


Bollox to em all 

Thanks Bri, hopefully I'll look half decent & look like I actually belong up there finally:thumbup1:

Yes send that bloody vid lol:laugh:


----------



## Team1

*RabScarb Update*

I went in person this morning oversee Wemans cardo. I was feeling the c*nt was slacking and guess what...i get there and he tried to stand on the treadmill and talk pish to me for 10 min...i got him told to walk and talk. C*nt

Seen him stripped off afterwards and i was impressed. deeper quad/hams separation than 9 days ago by far. same with quads. bit of water over the abs and back.

After this....somehow he manages to corrupt me into eating cheeseburgers on the way home. Seriously...how did that hppen???

I have seen a whole new face to building this year. i thought it was all tight diet, sitting in and training hard....its not. Is all bottles of rum, cheeseburgers and dirty sex :lol:


----------



## weeman

Ok wasnt gnr post this up till later but got to go out for time being,then training later so dont know when i'll get back on today.

Yesterday was worst day ever i have experienced so far as cravings have gone,probably on all my preps,so t time last night i started to go into cheat mode,wont go into detail about what i ate buit lets say between 6pm and about 1am last night i put away about 5000 kcals.

Weight gainage this morning after that?

I am down 1/2lb from yesterday mornings weigh in :lol:

First time that has ever happened to me on a prep after a cheat,especially after putting away that much,and thats not even counting my normal diet meals i had up till the 6pm mark.

mental.

today i am still ultra flat,holding much more water as i would have expected,continueing on with rest of cheat today which will prob be another 5k kcals by the time the day is out.

Also just goes to show how effective the DNP is at not letting your body metabolise carbs,without fail after a cheat binge like that the next morning doing cardio on treadmill i would be plagued by agonising shin splints due to the amount of glycogen etc floating around,this morning it was as if i hadnt had a single carb yesterday,blasted on no problem,did an extra five minutes even (tho that was by accident as i recieved a most naughty text from someone that put me off my stride somewhat :lol: :lol: )

Added in T3 at 50mcg two days ago for the remainder of this run as well,clen still @ 80mcg ed.

Rab had a look at me this morning after he had suitably stunned me with his offseason condition (pr1ck) he said he reckoned could see good changes since last time around but the headfuk i have going on just now is just the immense flatness that i am sporting,i usually have very full 'popping' muscle bellies where as just now my skin looks all loose and muscle bellies look uber deflated!

Gnr get Rams opinion tonight too so preparing to be suitably trashed lmao :lol: :lol:

Ah well stroll on end of next week when clear picture shall be revealed and see whats what


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> *RabScarb Update*
> 
> I went in person this morning oversee Wemans cardo. I was feeling the c*nt was slacking and guess what...i get there and he tried to stand on the treadmill and talk pish to me for 10 min...i got him told to walk and talk. C*nt
> 
> Seen him stripped off afterwards and i was impressed. deeper quad/hams separation than 9 days ago by far. same with quads. bit of water over the abs and back.
> 
> After this....somehow he manages to corrupt me into eating cheeseburgers on the way home. *Seriously...how did that hppen???*
> 
> I have seen a whole new face to building this year. i thought it was all tight diet, sitting in and training hard....its not. Is all bottles of rum, cheeseburgers and dirty sex :lol:


many women have woken the next day thinking the same thing,only with the words 'vile','putrid','ginger bastrd' and 'rohypnol' in the sentence as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

Defo good changes even with quite a bit of water over your abs from dnp and as you say flat in your chest n delts.

Nothi you ait said yourself. biggest plus for me wat the deep separation on the side shots between quads n hams. thats gonna look great. biggest negative is you have a fat back :lol:

fat...as in not as ripped as your legs incase anyone who doesnt know the crack thinks im being a nob to WeeHitler


----------



## XJPX

awesme reading so far pal, and am glad u unleashed dnp onto uk muscle, i dnt think i wud b openly talkin about my using of it now if u guys hadnt started the trend haha  ...... once the water drops off and u fill out ur gonna b plzed mate, jus dnt let ur hed fck u too much til then


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Defo good changes even with quite a bit of water over your abs from dnp and as you say flat in your chest n delts.
> 
> Nothi you ait said yourself. biggest plus for me wat the deep separation on the side shots between quads n hams. thats gonna look great. biggest negative is you have a fat back :lol:
> 
> fat...as in not as ripped as your legs incase anyone who doesnt know the crack thinks im being a nob to WeeHitler





XJPX said:


> awesme reading so far pal, and am glad u unleashed dnp onto uk muscle, i dnt think i wud b openly talkin about my using of it now if u guys hadnt started the trend haha  ...... once the water drops off and u fill out ur gonna b plzed mate, jus dnt let ur hed fck u too much til then


 :thumb:

Cant wait till the water drains and i fill back out,the weirdest part to get head around without doubt is how your weight and body looks at each opposing end of the run,last run of it i started off at 220lbs,weight on the final day of it was an utterly flat and watery 213.5lbs,6 days later after the water dissapeared my bodyweight was 219lbs full to bursting and infinitely leaner!!

In my avatar i am 217lbs and that was a further 5 days after the water had cleared from the last run,when i began this run i was 214lbs and so far has dropped down to the currently watery super flat 209lbs,with 3 more days to go i expect this will drop further,leaves me excited to see where i will fill back up to and how much fat come off,also keep in mind i did not make the full 10 day run the last time,i stopped 2 days short,but this time around will see it through 

In the meantime its super headfuk city,tomorrow where we live its the highland games and we're going along to support a mates wife who is competing in the womens events,so once come home from training tonight time to get the delts n arms sited up (vanity lmao) and don the vest for tomoz,i hear its ment to be pouring down,but i care not a jot as i look fukin abnormal compared to the man in the street now so a body whoring i shall go lmao


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Enjoy the whoring dude


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> many women have woken the next day thinking the same thing,only with the words 'vile','putrid','ginger bastrd' and 'rohypnol' in the sentence as well :lol: :lol:


 That reminds me of my favourite chat up line: "does this drink taste of rohypnol to you?"


----------



## Linny

There yer go Bri, if you want me to alter the description just say, bloody lightweight, hope that was just the warm up haha :thumbup1:

*

*


----------



## Rossco700

Linny said:


> There yer go Bri, if you want me to alter the description just say, bloody lightweight, hope that was just the warm up haha :thumbup1:
> 
> *
> 
> *


Thats an obscene weight, ya big machine.... hats aff pal!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

I have been reliably informed by an inside source that weeman and stephen c are currently gorging themselves on chinese grub.

The fat cvnts.


----------



## Ser

ssshhhhhh don't tell anyone!

Stephen cleared out the chinese......now they are both gorging on sweeties:lol:

They don't know i have grassed them up..ssshhhhhhhh:laugh:


----------



## dmcc

I've just had a curry, chocolate dessert and a bar of chocolate. Oh, and I had a burger and chips and three scoops of Ben & Jerry's earlier.

I'm underweight


----------



## XJPX

bri tht is a mad leg press......interms of real mens leg exercises what can u squat haha


----------



## Ser

bulkaholic said:


> Nice work I have just demolished huge pizza 2k cals and also half kilo of haribo football thingies hate the game but figured would get in spirit  Still going though so list hasn't finished yet!
> 
> *Weeman must be dripping wet by now *with those carbs setting him alight but probably doesnt give a sh1t right now :lol:


yes:rolleyes: making him sit on a towel on the sofa....YUUUKKKKKKYYYYY!

At least he is blethering away to Stephen.....he would be sat in the corner feeling sorry for himself, not saying a word if it was just me here:thumb: Good to hear him laughing and forgetting how sh!t he feels:thumbup1:


----------



## Ser

I couldn't even manage my own stash...appetite completely gone Gave Lauren my chow mein after three forkfuls


----------



## Ser

might hide it though:whistling:

:devil2:


----------



## Ser

Bri tried to steal the last prawn cracker....

Stephen said "*NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!"* :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

This is what happens when two guys try to bond over a cheat meal folks........

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Mrs Weeman said:


> Bri tried to steal the last prawn cracker....
> 
> Stephen said "*NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!"* :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> This is what happens when two guys try to bond over a cheat meal folks........
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


...is it bad that i find those pics strangley erotic....?


----------



## Ser

you should have seen the action!!!! HAWT!

If it wasn't so sudden i'd have filmed it:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Mrs Weeman said:


> you should have seen the action!!!! HAWT!
> 
> If it wasn't so sudden i'd have filmed it:laugh:


...............was it a kidnap/ intruder scenario.... :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## XJPX

Mrs Weeman said:


> Bri tried to steal the last prawn cracker....
> 
> Stephen said "*NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!"* :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> This is what happens when two guys try to bond over a cheat meal folks........
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


WTFF , u guys r nuts...haha


----------



## Ser

aye, Bri thought he could kidnap the prawn cracker....and Stephen wasn't having any of it:lol: When he comes round i'll have hidden all the sweeties:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Mrs Weeman said:


> aye, Bri thought he could kidnap the prawn cracker....and Stephen wasn't having any of it:lol: When he comes round i'll have hidden all the sweeties:lol:


THE WEE MIGHTY PRAWN STEALING PRAWN CRACKERS... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

The 'imprint' of Bri's tooth is still on Stephens forehead:eek:

I LOVE the Scottish version of bonding:cool2:


----------



## Tommy10

Mrs Weeman said:


> The 'imprint' of Bri's tooth is still on Stephens forehead:eek:
> 
> I LOVE the Scottish version of bonding:cool2:


an ayrshire kiss fae " Ayr Pacino"........... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Wee may very well be fvcking bonkers Col mate, but never, ever fvck with a fat guys cheat meal.... I'm just glad I hadn't bought any cherry bakewells or my favourite "caramel shortcake ice cream" or there couldve been a massacre of the Wee's :lol:


----------



## Ser

:lol: :lol: :lol: Notice how i left my strawb cheesecake ice cream safe in the freezer...i didn't want to have to hit anyone:whistling:

Had a good time last night:thumbup1: Need to do it again...soon:thumbup1: :beer:

Off to highland games as soon as Bri gets back from cardio:bounce: Missing the dancers...which is one of my favourite bits:cursing: Will need to make Bri dance for me later to make it up to me...can just see his swollen face jumping around in a kilt...mmmm that could be a whole new kink:lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Aye I noticed there wasn't any mention of said cheesecake or cheesecake ice cream until after midnight and if I eat cheat food after midnight I revert to my pumpkin shaped fat belly self :lol:

I slammed 2 dnp as soon as I got in and 2 this morning and my glycogen levels are all to c0ck and I feel mildly hypo and hank marvin


----------



## Team1

PMSL

Hows things looking Stephen? Really hoping you can keep shifting the crap and get up there come Aug


----------



## rs007

STOP PRESS - URGENT MESSAGE FOR WEEMAN

Our Morrisons have started selling raspberry ripply diluting juice again!!

Not only that, I also clocked:

Marshmallow

Sherbet Lemon

I bought marshmallow, can confirm it is awesome.

I'd wager Sherbet Lemon, with copious ice cubage, would be the perfect ice cold beverage for countering the unpleasant effects of DNP :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> PMSL
> 
> Hows things looking Stephen? Really hoping you can keep shifting the crap and get up there come Aug


It's coming mate, not as quick as we'd like but it's going in the right direction.

My bodies an oddity, weehitler n "sidekick" birthday boy strachan both reckoned I had veins on my lats and there is some detail coming through on my hams but my chest and mid section are refusing to let go off thier vast amounts of fat :cursing:

back into the toolbox again today and upgraded from a claw to a mash hammer to keep the progress coming

thanks for asking though mate


----------



## Team1

Can but do your best. Get the cardio done even harder. fcukg pound the **** out of it.

Weehitler is a fanny


----------



## Ser

:laugh: So Bri thought that cause his hair and beard were still dark, that he would be alright without suncream:whistling:

[email protected] forgot to top up his melanotan..lots of slaps from me to come:beer:


----------



## RedKola

OMFG! 

OUCH!


----------



## Rossco700

RedKola said:


> OMFG!
> 
> OUCH!


xtwoooooooo


----------



## StephenC

What's the point of giving the laddie melanotan when the doss ginger eejit disnae use it :lol:


----------



## weeman

Linny said:


> There yer go Bri, if you want me to alter the description just say, bloody lightweight, hope that was just the warm up haha :thumbup1:
> 
> *
> 
> *


thanks Linny,your a star:thumb:



XJPX said:


> bri tht is a mad leg press......interms of real mens leg exercises what can u squat haha


squat? about 1 plate a side :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> STOP PRESS - URGENT MESSAGE FOR WEEMAN
> 
> *Our Morrisons have started selling raspberry ripply diluting juice again!!*
> 
> Not only that, I also clocked:
> 
> Marshmallow
> 
> Sherbet Lemon
> 
> I bought marshmallow, can confirm it is awesome.
> 
> I'd wager Sherbet Lemon, with copious ice cubage, would be the perfect ice cold beverage for countering the unpleasant effects of DNP :thumbup1:


this is awesome news!!!!

does it still taste the same? oh god i hope so!

Anyway lmao at the journal hijackery,all good lolol

Prog update and next planned steps-

Well yest i cheated all day,not binged but just ate what i wanted when i fancied,managed to get thru the day without feeling preggo or bloated (apart from eating chinese at one point),the result is weighed in this morning almost 3lbs heavier,still laughable when consider was at it all day but after the previous day's drop despite bingeing i wasnt worried too much.

So today is day 8 of the DNP blast and for some unforseen reason decided to up dos today for remaining days,so am up to 600mg,dont ask me why,it just came into my head this morning and decided to act upon it,its only 3 days including today and one last push on this run,see what it brings 

Plan next is to wait till water drains out this week and a week tomorrow will do a Dutch Scott blast of GH,so will be using 150iu GH in less than a week,think his protocol was 3 days @ 24iu and 2 days @ 40iu,it wouldnt have been possible without kind donation from a friend,and so upon their insistence and my own curiosity i am gnr give it a blast and see whats what in the coming weeks being as i am a pretty lean stage now,once the GH blast has been ran i will revert back to GHRP2/GRF again for remainder of prep.

[email protected] sunburn update.

Ouch,i am in fkn agony,had assumed because my hair was still extremely dark that there must still be enough floating about in my system for it to work,but then again last shot of it was well over 2 weeks ago lol

so just went and shot 1mcg of it there just now and will continue loading till bottle finished,no question i will now have a head start on colour i am gnr turn due to todays roasting,just need to get skin to tolerate sunbeds and in a few days time start to make the vest tan disappear 

Was funny at highland games,must have got stopped and asked more than a dozen times if i am competing in the events lol the games master came and asked if i had never thought about getting a shot lol when i was standing there with my mate Wullie watching his wife compete in the events (her first ever try and she took the first event,go on Louise!!) we were dying for a shot at lobbing the rocks around lmao

Self whoring came to an end when suddenly the awareness of sunstroke hit me and started feeling sick,shivering even tho it was blistering,last time that has happened was 4 years ago almost to the day lol

Also i think my reputation may have preceeded me somewhat,check out the hotpants my mates wife had on!! :lol: :lol: awesome!!


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> :lol: :lol: Thats a proper brit tan right there
> 
> Just need a knotted hanky to finish the look!
> 
> Will have to cut him out an anti vest to wear so he can get rid of tan lines:lol:


lmao i swear to god even light shining on my skin right now feels like its making me burn,i am such a tit!


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> Mate can feel you there as I get lean fairly quick in some areas such as legs but but my belly and chest always lag a long way behind!
> 
> it will come just have to strip it done low else where before it will dig into those stores. I have found higher intensity cardio this year has helped though. try 140bpm instead of 130 ish and a massive difference i find. (you may be already)
> 
> Good luck though and just keep pushing on:thumbup1:


Cheers bud, I'm taking heed of the high intensity cardio comments that several people have now made as I completely agree my body needs it's ass dragged places it hasn't been before.

Various personal circumstances currently are preventing me from doing anything other than walking the dog or the odd bit of stationery bike currently, am doing what I can to push intensity on these and am hopeful that in

the next couple of weeks my life will be turned on it's head and i should have access to a treadmill....

Come to think of it I could do pretty much any kind of cardio I want and no-one would eveeeer know, pmsl, updates to come on that in due course alongside a journal I hope to document my ecxessive ped useage :lol:


----------



## DB

ahhh who says its always cold in Scotland! 

Looks like a painful burn mate!

I love mt2 people alwys ask if I'm mixed raced lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> ahhh who says its always cold in Scotland!
> 
> Looks like a painful burn mate!
> 
> I love mt2 people alwys ask if I'm mixed raced lol


LOL mate you look more iranian then me :lol:


----------



## DB

Merat said:


> LOL mate you look more iranian then me :lol:


Iranian? I've never been so insulted in my life


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

DB said:


> Iranian? I've never been so insulted in my life


c*nt.... :cursing:  lol


----------



## WRT

Mrs Weeman said:


> :laugh: So Bri thought that cause his hair and beard were still dark, that he would be alright without suncream:whistling:
> 
> [email protected] forgot to top up his melanotan..lots of slaps from me to come:beer:


Fcking hell:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Jebus Mr Wee... that looks sore... dont fancy your shoes mate with the mrs aching to slap that... ouch!

The leg press is impressive mate... not sure you can fit too many more blokes on that lol


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> ahhh who says its always cold in Scotland!
> 
> Looks like a painful burn mate!
> 
> I love mt2 people alwys ask if I'm mixed raced lol


lmao mate when i'm not on MT2 i burn on overcast days,my true ginge genes let me down big time 

however i came home last night and shot 1mg of it and again this morning before cardio,by the end of the week i will be a tanning up mofo and back in disguise once more:thumbup1:



WRT said:


> Fcking hell:lol: :lol: :lol:


yes my sentiments exactly!



Greyphantom said:


> Jebus Mr Wee... that looks sore... dont fancy your shoes mate with the mrs aching to slap that... ouch!
> 
> The leg press is impressive mate... not sure you can fit too many more blokes on that lol


lol me and another guy in my gym got into trouble from one of the committee members the other night for loading the leg press up with plates and people on top,so my mate went and asked the boss of the club and his response was 'tell them to go and take a fuk to themselves,how are people ment to get stronger if you dont push it!' lmao so i guess thats written permission right there:thumb:


----------



## weeman

oh and one more day of this DNP run left,to say i will be overjoyed to get off it is an understatement,as i mentioned yest i upped to 600mg out of curiousity and took another 600 this morning,i ahvent ate any carbs in 2 hours and i am sweating like a bastrd here,also rattling like fook from 120mcg of clen!

Stroll on feeling more or less normal by thursday night/friday and filling back out,cant wait to shed this watery flat version of myself and get a clear look and more importantly my mind back into a positive state when looking at mirror


----------



## Greyphantom

Mate you are mental... 600 is super hot... good going but in this weather (is it warm near the end of the world  ) you must be sitting with ice packs all day...

Cool re the dispensation for people on top... some people just have no clue...


----------



## hilly

im sure come the weekend you will be in a better place mentally and will be sporting a vest again just remember the sun cream this time


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> oh and one more day of this DNP run left,to say i will be overjoyed to get off it is an understatement,as i mentioned yest i upped to 600mg out of curiousity and took another 600 this morning,i ahvent ate any carbs in 2 hours and i am sweating like a bastrd here,also rattling like fook from 120mcg of clen!
> 
> Stroll on feeling more or less normal by thursday night/friday and filling back out,cant wait to shed this watery flat version of myself and get a clear look and more importantly my mind back into a positive state when looking at mirror


600 dnp & 120 clen is exactly what I've been on since sat night, the heat is crazy but I'm already seeing some small changes 

had a meeting with 30 people today who are in the same industry but I don't know and was trying to win work, good impression made no doubt :lol:


----------



## dixie normus

Tell your haters to try some of this:thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Tommy10

dixie normus said:


> Tell your haters to try some of this:thumb: :whistling:


^^^...........one of ur best Dickie.......... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillC

I've come out in a syumpathy headacheand nausia due to that sunburn which only a true fellow ginger will ever truely understand the real amount of pain which you are going through. Sympathy reps inbound. Prat:lol:


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> oh and one more day of this DNP run left,to say i will be overjoyed to get off it is an understatement,as i mentioned yest i upped to 600mg out of curiousity and took another 600 this morning,i ahvent ate any carbs in 2 hours and i am sweating like a bastrd here,also rattling like fook from 120mcg of clen!
> 
> Stroll on feeling more or less normal by thursday night/friday and filling back out,cant wait to shed this watery flat version of myself and get a clear look and more importantly my mind back into a positive state when looking at mirror


Lazy Fcker:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

Tbf Joe...he was a lazy fooker BEFORE the DNP:lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R

jw007 said:


> Lazy Fcker:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


PMSL:laugh:


----------



## SALKev

Love the tagline at the bottom:

"It's more than just oil. It's liquid engineering."

This could fit very nicely with some users :lol:


----------



## Ser

He is feeling miserable...yesterday was last of DNP so hopefully be a little more lively in the next couple of days

I was gutted...last night he knocked me back:crying: must be bad.......


----------



## Jay.32

bulkaholic said:


> *Where is he?*
> 
> I think combination of sunburn, DNP, with some vigorous prep bummage has finally caused him to burst into flames! Even singed rams pubes off in process as was hanging out back of him at time


 just what I was thinking:confused1:


----------



## Jay.32

Mrs Weeman said:


> He is feeling miserable...yesterday was last of DNP so hopefully be a little more lively in the next couple of days
> 
> *I was gutted...last night he knocked me back:crying: must be bad*.......


 Ser you better call an ambulance:confused1:


----------



## Ser

aye, need an ambulance FOR ME!!!!!!! What if it closes over from lack of use:eek:


----------



## Jay.32

Mrs Weeman said:


> aye, need an ambulance FOR ME!!!!!!! What if it closes over from lack of use:eek:


 get ya tool kit out!

or in your case its a first aid kit:lol:


----------



## Ser

I tried to...i came downstairs for a wnak...but was too upset about being knocked back..i mean he must be dying or dead to have said no.....you know what he is like....anyway...came back upstairs 15 mins later...just couldn't get into it...not like me...maybe i ill? or dying? 

sh!t!!!!!!


----------



## Simon m

This sounds bad...

And there I was worried about the wars, oils spills and dolphins, but Weeslut and Mrs Wee not have nookie is even worse...


----------



## StephenC

I'm sure he'll be just fine once his dnp abuse is over and he gets back to

good old fashioned aas & gh abuse resumes :lol:

ser, got a wee gift for ya for putting up with me until silly o'clock at the weekend


----------



## Ser

NOT AT ALL Stephen, you know you are welcome anytime hun...NO GIFTS...unless its sex....i'm pure gantin fur it:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> NOT AT ALL Stephen, you know you are welcome anytime hun...NO GIFTS...unless its sex....i'm pure gantin fur it:lol: :lol: :lol:


Your gona be gutted then :lol:

actually I must be one of the very few people who can manage to spend a few hours at yours without leaving like john Wayne :tongue:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Your gona be gutted then :lol:
> 
> *actually I must be one of the very few people who can manage to spend a few hours at yours without leaving like john Wayne* :tongue:


 :lol:

We are an elite few mate, we are Hell Proof :lol:

Or maybe just mingers :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

RIP Weeslut


----------



## Ser

You guys ain't mingers.....just know whats acceptable to *you*...and whats NOT! and the weesluttiness is NOT acceptable.....don't get me wrong, if you both say i'm wrong then i'll happily get my strap-on out and fook you both up and down the street many many times...then run like fek before RK catches me:laugh: (i'm joking LA!!!!!!)

The guy i nearly went home from the BNBF with...Av said looked like Rammers, i couldn't see it at all or i wouldn't have been ABLE to flirt with him....just wrong cause your Bri's best mate for so long etc...and thats all i would have been able to think about inside my head(See! i DO have SOME morals, granted though, not that many:laugh: )

And...Stephen, you got enough on your plate without me making life harder


----------



## Jay.32

Mrs Weeman said:


> You guys ain't mingers.....just know whats acceptable to *you*...and whats NOT! and the weesluttiness is NOT acceptable.....don't get me wrong, if you both say i'm wrong then i'll happily get my strap-on out and fook you both up and down the street many many times...then run like fek before RK catches me:laugh: (i'm joking LA!!!!!!)
> 
> The guy i nearly went home from the BNBF with...Av said looked like Rammers, i couldn't see it at all or i wouldn't have been ABLE to flirt with him*....just wrong cause your Bri's best mate *for so long etc...and thats all i would have been able to think about inside my head(See! i DO have SOME morals, granted though, not that many:laugh: )
> 
> And...Stephen, you got enough on your plate without me making life harder


 Im not Bris best mate:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Geo

Dude, i must say. When i seen you tonight, you looked like a drained man. you looked like you could sleep for 4 days straight. 

But i must say WOW!!! Dam you've come in since i last saw you. Your going to come in peeled dude, with 6 weeks left, and your back well thats just mental.

6 weeks will fly in bud,


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> And...Stephen, you got enough on your plate without me making life harder


With the couple of days I've had I doubt anything could possibly make it worse:crying:

I can actually feel the cheese slipping off of my mental cracker as I type this:no:


----------



## Ser

Jay.32 said:


> Im not Bris best mate:whistling: :lol:


no..you are not:devil2:



Geo said:


> Dude, i must say. When i seen you tonight, you looked like a drained man. you looked like you could sleep for 4 days straight.
> 
> But i must say WOW!!! Dam you've come in since i last saw you. Your going to come in peeled dude, with 6 weeks left, and your back well thats just mental.
> 
> 6 weeks will fly in bud,


Hey Geo, hows things with you?


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> Quit your jibber jabber and get some nuts, toe dipper:lol:
> 
> i would to rip into you about your own fault for doing the stupid stuff but for some reason feeling really hot again:whistling:


I wish the hot stuff was all I had to worry about mate, would rather do 1g of it a day than deal with my life currently.

Aint nothing stopping this prep tho, I might even put pics up in a couple of weeks:cool: Guy at the gym tonight said I look as though I have two backs im so wide:bounce:


----------



## Ser

So Stephen..do i lube the dildo for Friday?

:devil2:

you do realise we are alot grumpier when its not cheat day:laugh: at least we won't have any fights over naughty foods this time....we can all eat equally:laugh:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> So Stephen..do i lube the dildo for Friday?
> 
> :devil2:
> 
> you do realise we are alot grumpier when its not cheat day:laugh: at least we won't have any fights over naughty foods this time....we can all eat equally:laugh:


I was actually quite gutted when Bri said friday, i was planning on starting cheating earlier this time to finish it all...

reminds me, any particular fave flavour of ice cream:confused1:


----------



## Ser

I've got some strawberry cheesecake stuff in the freezer...was supposed to eat it last saturday....but didn't. As soon as sunday morning happened i wanted to cry....now all i have thought about is the tub in the freezer teasing me:drool: its all i can think of:wub:

He out on saturday...i'll be naked, on living room floor covered in the above mentioned ice cream...writhing around like i in heaven:laugh: your welcome to join me..but you gotta bring your own ice cream.....thats one thing that i don't share! :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> I've got some strawberry cheesecake stuff in the freezer...was supposed to eat it last saturday....but didn't. As soon as sunday morning happened i wanted to cry....now all i have thought about is the tub in the freezer teasing me:drool: its all i can think of:wub:
> 
> He out on saturday...i'll be naked, on living room floor covered in the above mentioned ice cream...writhing around like i in heaven:laugh: your welcome to join me..but you gotta bring your own ice cream.....thats one thing that i don't share! :lol:


It's cool, im a caramel shortcake ice cream man myself:cool: and i wouldnt waste a drop by writhing around in it:tongue:


----------



## Ser

Where is your sense of adventure Stephen?!?!

Might buy an extra tub to actually eat...all that talk of rolling in it made me want to eat some:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> Where is your sense of adventure Stephen?!?!
> 
> Might buy an extra tub to actually eat...all that talk of rolling in it made me want to eat some:lol:


Getting to eat ice cream is an adventure now thanks to weehitler:lol:

Quite surprised just how lenient he's been with me tbh, ouch I just felt a bullet hit my foot there:tongue:


----------



## Ser

yes, yes you did laddy!

OUCH! thats gunna HURRRTTTTTTTTT! I think i feel ZERO carbs coming on:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Geo

Mrs Weeman said:


> no..you are not:devil2:
> 
> Hey Geo, hows things with you?


Hey Hun,

Im good thanks. Kinda mental just now, tying to get 2 flats all sorted out to Rent out just now, so most of my time is being taken up with them, im hoping for 2 lesbian girls to rent my flat out, :innocent: so i can come round and borrow some sugar, hehe. But knowing my luck i'll get some Big Ugly Mofo. :confused1:

Hows things with you hun??

Oth


----------



## weeman

sorry for the absence peeps,just been in a little world of hell its felt like,but had the best sleep in almost 2 weeks last night,also didnt soak anything and have woken up today feeling much more like myself,not 100% yet but i am close mofo's!!!

I'll be back to post later on biatches gotta go do cardio in half an hour,and to all who have been pming me i will try and reply today


----------



## StephenC

I feel that hell mate 

im currently doing a tour of all local supermarkets and napping in the open freezers until

I get kicked out :lol:


----------



## rodrigo

sounds like its insomniac time ,the 2 kids have had chicken pox last fortnight one after the other so between fever and skin goin ape sh1t i have had little quality sleep, so i am like a bear with a sore head ready to bite the head of people in work before i catch myself on, grumpy cnut basically


----------



## StephenC

rodrigo said:


> sounds like its insomniac time ,the 2 kids have had chicken pox last fortnight one after the other so between fever and skin goin ape sh1t i have had little quality sleep, so i am like a bear with a sore head ready to bite the head of people in work before i catch myself on, grumpy cnut basically


Add losing a couple of pints of fluid through sweating into the mix and having no carb utilisation to fuel yourself and your getting there mate :lol:

did I mention the two cardio sessions a day:cursing:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Add losing a couple of pints of fluid through sweating into the mix and having no carb utilisation to fuel yourself and your getting there mate :lol:
> 
> did I mention the two cardio sessions a day:cursing:


Awww diddums

SVCK IT UP FAT HEAD!!!!


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Awww diddums
> 
> SVCK IT UP FAT HEAD!!!!


I am mate, never had a focus like this in my life for anything, tbh the mental issues of not sleeping coupled with current issues are the only hard part, killing myself physically at every opportunity, but as you'll see if your down 2moro

it's beginning to pay dividends :thumb:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> I am mate, never had a focus like this in my life for anything, tbh the mental issues of not sleeping coupled with current issues are the only hard part, killing myself physically at every opportunity, but as you'll see if your down 2moro
> 
> it's beginning to pay dividends :thumb:


I know you are doing all you can mate, was just having a laugh. I keep saying to Brian I hope to fvck it comes off for you, just a matter of nailing away I reckon.

Exciting times ahead


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> I know you are doing all you can mate, was just having a laugh. I keep saying to Brian I hope to fvck it comes off for you, just a matter of nailing away I reckon.
> 
> Exciting times ahead


Some exciting developments over the last few days IMO

even IM starting to believe I might be able to do it

tell you something tho, if for whatever reason I miss harrys show then

I'm going on tour to do the first fvcking show I can...


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Some exciting developments over the last few days IMO
> 
> even IM starting to believe I might be able to do it
> 
> tell you something tho, if for whatever reason I miss harrys show then
> 
> I'm going on tour to do the first fvcking show I can...


one way or another your gnr make this mate,your willing to sacrifice and torture yourself and have the tunnel vision,thats all thats required to get thru this sh1t:thumbup1:

Ok not feeling quite as super duper as at first thought but still night and day over past fortnight or so,appetite has come back with a vengance today for the right things so dont know if thats my body waking up to the idea it is gnr be able to start to store glycogen and wants it NOW!!!

still getting sweat fits but noooo where near as bad,tho this mornings cardio was comedy funny in the wet tshirt stakes,started off with normal cotton tshirt on and by the end it was so shiny it looked like a pvc t shirt lmao


----------



## StephenC

Just been having a wee discussion offline with someone that popped a little idea into my head re your gh blast and dnp glycogen compensation.

Might be a little too close to the show to mess around but have you thought about running some slin alongside the gh blast, I'm thinking specifically lantus at a decent dose, it has some effect on igf, which will be through the roof and could contribute to

some magic happening on a cellular level.

My only fear is proximity to the show


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Just been having a wee discussion offline with someone that popped a little idea into my head re your gh blast and dnp glycogen compensation.
> 
> Might be a little too close to the show to mess around but have you thought about running some slin alongside the gh blast, I'm thinking specifically lantus at a decent dose, it has some effect on igf, which will be through the roof and could contribute to
> 
> some magic happening on a cellular level.
> 
> My only fear is proximity to the show


had thought about this mate but tbh as you say just so close to show now and being ready is within spitting distance now,dont want to risk a single thing just in case.

That being said may change mind on that front once i have seen how i look once water clears,can already see with water here i am much much leaner,Ser was taken aback last night by it and she is a hard nosed bitch when it comes to impressing her lmao

Will only be doing blast for 5 days as you know,it will end at just over 5 weeks out which theoretically from where i am at now should mean nailing the nitty gritty from there in is just a case of keeping on keeping on,my thinking on the whole blast thing is the dividends wont be seen until my rebound anyway if new muscle is created now,will see where my head is at come monday when its time to start


----------



## Greyphantom

Good to hear you are recovering mate... lmao at the pvc shirt... thought that would be normal atire


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> had thought about this mate but tbh as you say just so close to show now and being ready is within spitting distance now,dont want to risk a single thing just in case.
> 
> That being said may change mind on that front once i have seen how i look once water clears,can already see with water here i am much much leaner,Ser was taken aback last night by it and she is a hard nosed bitch when it comes to impressing her lmao
> 
> Will only be doing blast for 5 days as you know,it will end at just over 5 weeks out which theoretically from where i am at now should mean nailing the nitty gritty from there in is just a case of keeping on keeping on,my thinking on the whole blast thing is the dividends wont be seen until my rebound anyway if new muscle is created now,will see where my head is at come monday when its time to start


maybe more beneficial to hit the gh at 5 or 10iu ed for a bit to take a rest from gh peps or use gh last couple of weeks?

Blast can be done anytime and you know I got your back when you wana do it mate


----------



## hilly

looking forward to seeing how these different things pan out for u this year pal.


----------



## weeman

Greyphantom said:


> Good to hear you are recovering mate... lmao at the pvc shirt... thought that would be normal atire


lol pvc shirt is only normal attire for training not during cardio :lol: :lol:



StephenC said:


> maybe more beneficial to hit the gh at 5 or 10iu ed for a bit to take a rest from gh peps or use gh last couple of weeks?
> 
> Blast can be done anytime and you know I got your back when you wana do it mate


Head is at a crossroads as far as how to run it,my sensible side says just run it conventionally into the show at 5iu eod but at same time i have also gotten it dead set in my head i wanna do the blast.

desicions desicions lol wouldnt want to run it into show just a few weeks out as wouldnt seem as much benefit to me 



hilly said:


> looking forward to seeing how these different things pan out for u this year pal.


cheers mate i'm interested too lol quite exciting point 

Ok water is sloooooowly starting to go and also woken up this morning 1lb up in bodyweight,so its all good,so far same thing as before is beginning to happen:thumbup1:


----------



## strange_days

Brian, how goes it ? Feeling good ? How long till the show ?


----------



## Team1

looking forward to a wee swatch tomorrow morning mate and ill be over at early bells with a big stick to ensure you do the cardio punk!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> looking forward to a wee swatch tomorrow morning mate and ill be over at early bells with a big stick to ensure you do the cardio punk!


We should hit McD's first, and just stand there in front of treadmill, brown paper bag each, bursting at seams with double cheeseburgers, chomping away

Mind you, tomorrow is the pr1cks cheat day, so wouldn't have the devastating effect on him it might otherwase have had   

Brian - on a scale of 1 to 10, 1 being normal, and 10 being manic depressive, how would you say your mental state has been this time round on the DNP?


----------



## Ser

Imo it completely changed his personality, am very glad its over and things starting to cool down. Dunno about manic depression though..more agitated and narky, def not his usual gentle, patient personality, def not the full of fun guy he normally is...in fact, he pretty much just sat crabbit and sweating in the corner.



weeman said:


> That being said may change mind on that front once i have seen how i look once water clears,can already see with water here i am much much leaner,*Ser was taken aback last night by it and she is a hard nosed bitch when it comes to impressing her* lmao


Who said i was impressed? :whistling: I was just shocked that since Ruby unveiled the chicken hair thing....you seem to actually be turning into a chicken:eek:

chicken legs:lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

Im just saying because electrolyte levels are vital for brain functioning. Manic depressives are dosed with lithium, to help stabilise them for isntance.

The sheer amount brian was sweating, would inevitably deplete electrolytes no question - especially sodium and potassium. This could easily explain how his wieght kept dropping even on cheats etc - severe dehydration, regardless of water intake. You need electorlytes to make use of water, and if those are severely depleted, water can can actually make things worse.

And mood would go south fast.

I def think after analysing it and reading on it, that this was a big factor in my head flipping out when I was on it - I was already very depleted elctrolyte wise due to the point in my diet I was at (ie hovering in show condition), plus was using aquaban to try and squeeze out more sodium, then sweating constantly from the DNP... all equals electrolyte levels depleted to hell and back, and all sorts of bodily functions - from muscle contraction to mental ability - severely compromised...

IMO, using again, I'll personaly incorporate electrolyte sachets. Doesn't matter if they tend to make you look more watery, not as if you are ever going to be bone dry on DNP anyway - and I'd like to keep control of my mind... at very least, dehydration won't be good for retaining muscle.

I am only saying all this now, as Brians last planned cycle is going to be approaching similar territory... nitty gritty period... I'd consider the electrolytes tbh


----------



## weeman

strange_days said:


> Brian, how goes it ? Feeling good ? How long till the show ?


hey mate 

Feeling okay ish,still a bit lethargic,body seems to be coming back online with regards carbs,defo leaner but super flat and v watery still,btw peeps just to clarify i am not kidding myself on i have nothing but water to drop there is still decent amount of fat to go but i know i am now carrying more water than fat 

well i hope i am anyway :lol:



Team1 said:


> looking forward to a wee swatch tomorrow morning mate and ill be over at early bells with a big stick to ensure you do the cardio punk!


nae bother mate,just remember all of the above,superflatness etc i dont think my body will come into its own till about this coming wednesday when tomorrows cheat plus water from dnp combined will have totally cleared 



rs007 said:


> We should hit McD's first, and just stand there in front of treadmill, brown paper bag each, bursting at seams with double cheeseburgers, chomping away
> 
> Mind you, tomorrow is the pr1cks cheat day, so wouldn't have the devastating effect on him it might otherwase have had
> 
> Brian - on a scale of 1 to 10, 1 being normal, and 10 being manic depressive, how would you say your mental state has been this time round on the DNP?


LMFAO mate cheat day,you know i'd just grab one of those bad boys of you guys and munch away whilst treadmilling it :lol:

Hard to put a number on it Rams,defo felt close to tears/packing it in/cutting it short/stopping training etc at points on it,non of which would have happened due to self admitted stubborness lol but yeah head defo went away to dark places a lot,very hard to cope with on the 60mg and dont see myself ever doing/needing that doseage again,felt like i was just ceasing to exist.



rs007 said:


> Im just saying because electrolyte levels are vital for brain functioning. Manic depressives are dosed with lithium, to help stabilise them for isntance.
> 
> The sheer amount brian was sweating, would inevitably deplete electrolytes no question - especially sodium and potassium. This could easily explain how his wieght kept dropping even on cheats etc - severe dehydration, regardless of water intake. You need electorlytes to make use of water, and if those are severely depleted, water can can actually make things worse.
> 
> And mood would go south fast.
> 
> I def think after analysing it and reading on it, that this was a big factor in my head flipping out when I was on it - I was already very depleted elctrolyte wise due to the point in my diet I was at (ie hovering in show condition), plus was using aquaban to try and squeeze out more sodium, then sweating constantly from the DNP... all equals electrolyte levels depleted to hell and back, and all sorts of bodily functions - from muscle contraction to mental ability - severely compromised...
> 
> IMO, using again, I'll personaly incorporate electrolyte sachets. Doesn't matter if they tend to make you look more watery, not as if you are ever going to be bone dry on DNP anyway - and I'd like to keep control of my mind... at very least, dehydration won't be good for retaining muscle.
> 
> I am only saying all this now, as Brians last planned cycle is going to be approaching similar territory... nitty gritty period... I'd consider the electrolytes tbh


Thats super interesting mate and would have no qualms bringing in the electrolite satchets during as the water build up in the first place means wouldnt have any worse baring on my mind,i have left enough DNP to do one last 8 day blast at 200mg IF needed,but in my head i feel i've used it to do what was needed and hopefully not need/nor want to call on it again this prep.

That being said if needs must you know me,grit teeth bare it and suffer it,but heres hoping that can be avoided


----------



## weeman

Mrs Weeman said:


> Imo it completely changed his personality, am very glad its over and things starting to cool down. Dunno about manic depression though..more agitated and narky, def not his usual gentle, patient personality, def not the full of fun guy he normally is...in fact, he pretty much just sat crabbit and sweating in the corner.
> 
> *Who said i was impressed?* :whistling: * I was just shocked that since Ruby unveiled the chicken hair thing....you seem to actually be turning into a chicken:eek:*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> chicken legs* :lol: :lol:


you fkn boot :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc

rs007 said:


> Im just saying because electrolyte levels are vital for brain functioning. Manic depressives are dosed with lithium, to help stabilise them for isntance.
> 
> The sheer amount brian was sweating, would inevitably deplete electrolytes no question - especially sodium and potassium. This could easily explain how his wieght kept dropping even on cheats etc - severe dehydration, regardless of water intake. You need electorlytes to make use of water, and if those are severely depleted, water can can actually make things worse.
> 
> And mood would go south fast.
> 
> I def think after analysing it and reading on it, that this was a big factor in my head flipping out when I was on it - I was already very depleted elctrolyte wise due to the point in my diet I was at (ie hovering in show condition), plus was using aquaban to try and squeeze out more sodium, then sweating constantly from the DNP... all equals electrolyte levels depleted to hell and back, and all sorts of bodily functions - from muscle contraction to mental ability - severely compromised...
> 
> IMO, using again, I'll personaly incorporate electrolyte sachets. Doesn't matter if they tend to make you look more watery, not as if you are ever going to be bone dry on DNP anyway - and I'd like to keep control of my mind... at very least, dehydration won't be good for retaining muscle.
> 
> I am only saying all this now, as Brians last planned cycle is going to be approaching similar territory... nitty gritty period... I'd consider the electrolytes tbh


Interesting. Now I've never used DNP - why on earth would I use it? - but over the last few weeks I have been sweating more because of the heat, I'm drinking water a lot (so diluting electrolytes), my fruit and veg intake has suffered, I've been on tren, and stressed to feck at work. All this coming together at once did make me go a bit loopy. Interesting.


----------



## weeman

loopy ftw.


----------



## StephenC

Dnp induced euphoria ftw :lol:

knew I'd forgot something last night, can see prami from here :cursing:

got txt, massively generous offer mate, very tempted to say yes but feel guilty and I don't think ser would EVER leave :lol:


----------



## stephy

thats some cleavage in that avi bri


----------



## rs007

stephy said:


> thats some cleavage in that avi bri


It most certainly is, and I can confirm it is awesome to dive into head first, if a little hard :lol:

Actually Bri, that avi reminds me of one shaun had ages ago - you trying to start *CLEAVAGE WARS **tm*??

Women, feel free to enter :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32

Awsome cut in chest there Bri:thumbup1:


----------



## dixie normus

rs007 said:


> you trying to start *CLEAVAGE WARS **tm*??


It's a new business enterprise called *MALE DIDDY RIDES **tm*


----------



## stephy

rs007 said:


> It most certainly is, and I can confirm it is awesome to dive into head first, if a little hard :lol:
> 
> Actually Bri, that avi reminds me of one shaun had ages ago - you trying to start *CLEAVAGE WARS **tm*??
> 
> Women, feel free to enter :tongue:


 Im all over that game, i actually have boobs now :lol:


----------



## strange_days

stephy said:


> Im all over that game, i actually have boobs now :lol:


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## stephy

strange_days said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


 pretty sure it did happen


----------



## strange_days

pics mean prizes


----------



## Jay.32

strange_days said:


> pics mean prizes


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

stephy said:


> Im all over that game, i actually have boobs now :lol:


Hey, me too

however, I do not think my boobs would have the same appeal as brians or indeed yours.


----------



## kitt81

rs007 said:


> Hey, me too
> 
> however, I do not think my boobs would have the same appeal as brians or indeed yours.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Simon m

If I was a girl and I posted on UKM I would consider it my sacred duty to enter *CLEAVAGE WARS tm*


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> If I was a girl and I posted on UKM I would consider it my sacred duty to enter *CLEAVAGE WARS tm*


I agree, in fact I think Lorian should write it into the rules for female members. I mean we get our pecs out fairly regular, only fair that in this age of equality and pish like that, that women do the same :whistling:


----------



## weeman

stephy said:


> thats some cleavage in that avi bri


thanks,my new wonder bra is awesome,just need to get it painted tan colour so it goes undetected on stage:thumbup1: :lol:



rs007 said:


> It most certainly is, and I can confirm it is awesome to dive into head first, if a little hard :lol:
> 
> Actually Bri, that avi reminds me of one shaun had ages ago - you trying to start *CLEAVAGE WARS **tm*??
> 
> Women, feel free to enter :tongue:


cleavage wars DEFO sounds good to me,bags vetting all female entrants:bounce: :bounce:



Jay.32 said:


> Awsome cut in chest there Bri:thumbup1:


cheers mate,took hours with make up to achieve that look,i actually have moobs at the mo:laugh:



dixie normus said:


> It's a new business enterprise called *MALE DIDDY RIDES **tm*


jump baby,i've even left a little stubble on my pecs for some 'side of matchbox' friction :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Took Ser down the gym for her first sesh in years this morning,then got into trouble off gym monitor for filming her doing squats in a thong for big jim's journal :lol: :lol:

Oh yeah also,cheat day update dilema,yesterday cheat day got super fuked up as had appointment which ended up kept me back longer than i thought,so spent 7 hours in Glasgow barely eating anything and didnt start cheating till got home abut 8 last night.

My dilema is this,do i eat the rest of my cheat stuff (few echo milk n white choc biscuit bars,half packet cadburies shortbread,half big bag of minstrels,pkt crisps and a milka bar) or do i submit defeat and give them to the kids instead (on top of their already copious sweety day pile i already bought them)

Decisions decisions!!!

Guilt head says dont go near it but craving head and feeling conned out of cheat head says do it.

help 

Also ment to add in the other day,totally odd,coming into the last few days on the dnp cycle i woke up and shaved my upper body one morning and to my bewilderment i found fresh stretchmarks on my bi's/tri's and pecs:confused1: :confused1:

lmao sometimes i just dont make sense!

Starting GH blast tomoz,keeping T3 in and inserting some T4,bring back clen and Eph 2 days on 2 days off (i take these out in the following week after each DNP run then reintroduce them) also switching over to short esthers so most likely 100mg prop eod,180mg tritren eod,100mg mast eod,50mg win ed,100mg prov ed,1mg adex ed and in 2 weeks bring in some methyl MST @ 100mg ed.

GH blast will be run at mon-wed 24iu each day then thurs-fri 44iu a day then back onto ghrp2/grf on following Monday.


----------



## Linny

Have the rest of your cheat as planned but give yourself a cut off time, otherwise it kinda defeats the object :thumbup1:


----------



## TprLG

weeman said:


> Took Ser down the gym for her first sesh in years this morning,then got into trouble off gym monitor for filming her doing squats in a thong for big jim's journal :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oh yeah also,cheat day update dilema,yesterday cheat day got super fuked up as had appointment which ended up kept me back longer than i thought,so spent 7 hours in Glasgow barely eating anything and didnt start cheating till got home abut 8 last night.
> 
> My dilema is this,do i eat the rest of my cheat stuff (few echo milk n white choc biscuit bars,half packet cadburies shortbread,half big bag of minstrels,pkt crisps and a milka bar) or do i submit defeat and give them to the kids instead (on top of their already copious sweety day pile i already bought them)
> 
> Decisions decisions!!!
> 
> Guilt head says dont go near it but craving head and *feeling conned out of cheat* head says do it.
> 
> help
> 
> Also ment to add in the other day,totally odd,coming into the last few days on the dnp cycle i woke up and shaved my upper body one morning and to my bewilderment i found fresh stretchmarks on my bi's/tri's and pecs:confused1: :confused1:
> 
> lmao sometimes i just dont make sense!
> 
> Starting GH blast tomoz,keeping T3 in and inserting some T4,bring back clen and Eph 2 days on 2 days off (i take these out in the following week after each DNP run then reintroduce them) also switching over to short esthers so most likely 100mg prop eod,180mg tritren eod,100mg mast eod,50mg win ed,100mg prov ed,1mg adex ed and in 2 weeks bring in some methyl MST @ 100mg ed.
> 
> GH blast will be run at mon-wed 24iu each day then thurs-fri 44iu a day then back onto ghrp2/grf on following Monday.


Bet if you've had that corned beef and cheese toastie last night you wouldn't be feeling quite so hard done by right now :tongue:


----------



## hilly

have the rest of ure cheat pal it will do u more good than bad IMO especially at the rate ure coming in.

what hormomes have u been running upto now? how many weeks we out?


----------



## Ser

6 weeks today...he off to the gym and right now the only running he is doing is to the bus stop:lol:


----------



## Linny

Mrs Weeman said:


> 6 weeks today...he off to the gym and right now the only running he is doing is to the bus stop:lol:


LOL chase him Ser make him run faster :laugh: x


----------



## Team1

Id say have your proper meals then have a good cheat....but not a silly amount. packet of biscuits or summit then have ser hide the rest away from your fat grubby paws :lol:

PS - was there to wintess this thong squatting but didnt go to spectate as i need to train and such distractions are what cost great sportsmen to lose there way. After you's left, the gym monitor had actually came in his pants he was so excited about what just happend :lol:


----------



## Ser

Linny said:


> LOL chase him Ser make him run faster :laugh: x


 :bounce: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:



Team1 said:


> Id say have your proper meals then have a good cheat....but not a silly amount. packet of biscuits or summit then have ser hide the rest away from your fat grubby paws :lol:
> 
> PS - was there to wintess this thong squatting but didnt go to spectate as i need to train and such distractions are what cost great sportsmen to lose there way. After you's left, the gym monitor had actually came in his pants he was so excited about what just happend :lol:


FPMSL..he started to run through..."you can't do th....." Bri put his finger upto his lips "shhhhh" pointing at camera....wee guy stopped giving us into trouble...then couldn't stop giggling like a schoolgirl...am thinking about doing something semi-naked next time....just to see how much i can get away with, might even decide i wanna join:laugh:


----------



## strange_days

Ser you are priceless, I love it.


----------



## Team1

He was asking me afterwards if i thought Jock would go aff his nut lol

I told him not to be daft the gym was quiet...there was 1 other person in other than you two, me and the gym monitor...the polish guy and he was well pretty happy i recon as he nearly broke his ribson the ab machine trying to twist round for a swatch :lol:

We should just all have a pose down in the gym and video it...slap each others **** and generally cause a breach. Put it down to posedown practice :lol:


----------



## Ser

I used to live next door to Jock, have known him for years...he generally just laughs at my antics and asks Bri how he manages to put up with me:lol:

The vid is up already:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> He was asking me afterwards if i thought Jock would go aff his nut lol
> 
> I told him not to be daft the gym was quiet...there was 1 other person in other than you two, me and the gym monitor...the polish guy and he was well pretty happy i recon as he nearly broke his ribson the ab machine trying to twist round for a swatch :lol:
> 
> We should just all have a pose down in the gym and video it...slap each others **** and generally cause a breach. Put it down to posedown practice :lol:


Posedown in the gym sounds fun, say in maybe 5 weeks or so :whistling:


----------



## Team1

StephenC said:


> Posedown in the gym sounds fun, say in maybe 5 weeks or so :whistling:


make it 4 weeks and you have a deal. Ill be just starting diet and be around 6 weeks out full. You will be deplting to feck and be stood there all biscult ersed not even wanting to be alive MUHAHAHA


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> make it 4 weeks and you have a deal. Ill be just starting diet and be around 6 weeks out full. You will be deplting to feck and be stood there all biscult ersed not even wanting to be alive MUHAHAHA


You mean I'm gona feel worse than this:surrender:

What show you be 6 weeks out from:confused1:


----------



## Team1

I won't be 6 weeks out from anythin but weehitler n rammers put me at 6 to 8 week out yesterday

So a few weeks of mild diet should have me ready for you ya swine


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> I won't be 6 weeks out from anythin but weehitler n rammers put me at 6 to 8 week out yesterday
> 
> So a few weeks of mild diet should have me ready for you ya swine


mehhh, now i get ya, it's cool I still look like 16 weeks out and there's only 6 left:whistling:

14 weeks until the brits then:thumb:


----------



## Team1

Aye. not long but feeling frustrated as im in limbo right now. Rebound has ended and im getting fat and sh!t...but its too early to start dieting else i might burn out.

I finding it difficult to just semi diet but will try and find form this week as im just gonna make it hard for myself


----------



## Ser

You didn't look fat and sh1t in the gym this morning....i told you that you were looking awesome!!!


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> You didn't look fat and sh1t in the gym this morning....i told you that you were looking awesome!!!


Cheating b1tch, I thought you were MY cheering squad :lol:


----------



## Ser

I'm sorry, i was totally blinded by his awesomeness.....you would have been too...i'm sorry, its not you....its me....


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'm sorry, i was totally blinded by his awesomeness.....you would have been too...i'm sorry, its not you....its me....


Boy, now I feel like a right chicken hair:tongue:


----------



## Ser

:lol:

You know i still your cheer girl...just that i can't be ONLY your cheer girl....others need a cheer too.... :whistling:


----------



## weeman

Linny said:


> Have the rest of your cheat as planned but give yourself a cut off time, otherwise it kinda defeats the object :thumbup1:


yep ordinarily if this was day after normal cheat i would have a larder worth of stuff left over as usually when i am buying in my cheat grub my eyes are bigger than my belly :lol: but this time theres only a few bits of choc left so not bingeworthy lol



TprLG said:


> Bet if you've had that corned beef and cheese toastie last night you wouldn't be feeling quite so hard done by right now :tongue:


this is true,had i not been a lazy wash out i woulda ate all my left over cheat stuff and done in the toasties too,but alas i didnt,and i am ashamed of myself :lol:

I'm a failure to my own cheating standards,and by Rams cheat day comparison i should be cast out from bodybuilding never to return :lol: :lol:



hilly said:


> have the rest of ure cheat pal it will do u more good than bad IMO especially at the rate ure coming in.
> 
> what hormomes have u been running upto now? how many weeks we out?


as the bint says 6 weeks out today buddy

Up till this point i have been running all in 1000-2000mg test a week (just depends on eraticness of shots and wether or not i site some prop for public events like funerals,physique whoring in the sun etc etc),600mg eq,50mg winny ed,100mg prov ed,1mg adex eod and tren e was around 400mg a week till about 2 weeks ago but stopped as ran out of it.

Clen has been 80mcg 2 days on 2 days off,eph 2xtabs twice a day 2 days on 2 days off.

Pep wise ghrp2 @ 100-200mcg 3 x a day with 100mcg grf 3 x a day,started mt2 last sunday at 1mg a day.


----------



## weeman

Linny said:


> LOL chase him Ser make him run faster :laugh: x


she likes to spice up my run to the bus by getting the catapult out and taking bets with the kids as to how many ball bearings she can hit me with as i run :lol: :lol:



Team1 said:


> Id say have your proper meals then have a good cheat....but not a silly amount. packet of biscuits or summit then have ser hide the rest away from your fat grubby paws :lol:
> 
> PS - was there to wintess this thong squatting but didnt go to spectate as i need to train and such distractions are what cost great sportsmen to lose there way. After you's left, the gym monitor had actually came in his pants he was so excited about what just happend :lol:


Oddly what i am craving more than anything right now and what i am about to wipe out is the half a packet of cadburies choc shortbread dipped in a cup of tea!

Those biscuits have been whispering naughty things at me all day,dirty bitches are gnr get dipped and eaten hard!!!! :lol: :lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> :bounce: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:
> 
> FPMSL..he started to run through..."you can't do th....." Bri put his finger upto his lips "shhhhh" pointing at camera....wee guy stopped giving us into trouble...then couldn't stop giggling like a schoolgirl...am thinking about doing something semi-naked next time....just to see how much i can get away with, might even decide i wanna join:laugh:


i think that was one shift he will not claim was boring lmao poor sod was moaning to me how bored he is in there all day,that sorted that out :lol: :lol:



strange_days said:


> Ser you are priceless, I love it.


i think she is still shy mate,needs to come out of her shell :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> Woh been off in my own little world for a while and took me forever to catch back up.
> 
> DNP messing with your mind? totally agree. Although higher dose and still don't get massive heat probs:confused1: been 400 all the way and this is 5th! Tomorrow is going to 600 see if I can really ramp this up
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the pics weeman as sure you are gonna be looking damn good when the water shifts!
> 
> for the record my water came off quick within 4 days but a week later even more had dropped off. dont know how you lot find it?
> 
> I will use aqua ban for few days when finish just to help a little with the mind:thumbup1:
> 
> thong squatting you lot crack me up:lol: :lol:


hey mate 

yeah head really does go to fuk when on it for me,one minute feel compus then next felt like i was ceasing to exist,pretty shoite!!

Water thing happens same way with me more or less,a lot came off in the first 4-6 days then about a week after that its like someone pulled the plug out and a shed load fell off.

Pics wise i dont see me doing any updates this coming week due to GH blast and if what i am being told is correct then massive water retention will ensue which will bat me clean back into headfukville what with coming into the final weeks and all as well,so may well wait till a lot of that has shed before i put any other compulsory pose type strip off shots,for my own heads sake!

having said that did get Rams to take candid pic tonight with my camera phone i'll post up (you cant take the whore out of a whore!!!)



Team1 said:


> He was asking me afterwards if i thought Jock would go aff his nut lol
> 
> *I told him not to be daft the gym was quiet...there was 1 other person in other than you two, me and the gym monitor...the polish guy and he was well pretty happy i recon as he nearly broke his ribson the ab machine trying to twist round for a swatch * :lol:
> 
> We should just all have a pose down in the gym and video it...slap each others **** and generally cause a breach. Put it down to posedown practice :lol:


PMSL yeah he was wondering around with glazed grin face on afterwards lmfao



Mrs Weeman said:


> I used to live next door to Jock, have known him for years...he generally just laughs at my antics and asks Bri how he manages to put up with me:lol:
> 
> The vid is up already:lol:


When we were on the bus back from NABBA Scottish last month Jock (and the rest of the bus) were amused/horrified with Ser's recount of past tales,next time he saw me in the gym he put his hand on my shoulder,looked me in the eye and said 'son,i feel sorry for you,i really do' LMFAO



Team1 said:


> make it 4 weeks and you have a deal. Ill be just starting diet and be around 6 weeks out full. You will be deplting to feck and be stood there all *biscult ersed *not even wanting to be alive MUHAHAHA


PMSL a truer phrase could not be more apt lmao love it,encapsulates that 2 week out feeling perfectly when all is going well lololol


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> I won't be 6 weeks out from anythin but weehitler n rammers put me at 6 to 8 week out yesterday
> 
> So a few weeks of mild diet should have me ready for you ya swine


We only told you that so you would relax and monumentally fuk up,cant have you looking better than us and what not :lol: :lol:



StephenC said:


> mehhh, now i get ya, it's cool I still look like 16 weeks out and there's only 6 left:whistling:
> 
> 14 weeks until the brits then:thumb:


lmao you dont look 16 wks out anymore mate,i'd say 10-12 and when this run is by and the water shed if you keep making this sort of progression you will be 8-10 or better at the 5 week out mark,not ideal (yet) but a whole world closer to where you need to be,exciting ride and gnr be a nail biter to the end,one things for sure tho you are really beginning to look the part now,cant wait till next Saturday to see whats what by then 



Team1 said:


> Aye. not long but feeling frustrated as im in limbo right now. Rebound has ended and im getting fat and sh!t...but its too early to start dieting else i might burn out.
> 
> I finding it difficult to just semi diet but will try and find form this week as im just gonna make it hard for myself


be cool bitch be cool,diet equilibrium will find you,you will not find it,if a packet of biscuits is eaten in a kitchen where there are no ears,was the packet of biscuits still eaten? h34r:



Mrs Weeman said:


> You didn't look fat and sh1t in the gym this morning....i told you that you were looking awesome!!!


mate she was rubbing herself watching you train,i thought that would give the game away no? :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Cheating b1tch, I thought you were MY cheering squad :lol:





 Mrs Weeman said:


> I'm sorry, i was totally blinded by his awesomeness.....you would have been too...i'm sorry, its not you....its me....





StephenC said:


> Boy, now I feel like a right chicken hair:tongue:





Mrs Weeman said:


> :lol:
> 
> You know i still your cheer girl...just that i can't be ONLY your cheer girl....others need a cheer too.... :whistling:


Stephen mate what can i say,she's a slag bud,see's a new bit of male flesh suddenly she's offering herself up as the sausage taster :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

oh yeah and whilst i been catching up and updating here the biscuits and tea are done and dusted.

Now i'm gnr have a cheese sarnie.

And if i can find salt n vinegar crisps i am sticking them on it too!


----------



## hilly

all interesting stuff mate, how do you find being on winny for so long on joints etc? will be interesting to see how you find the gh blast. contemplating one myself when i do my next cycle in sept. gota get pct out of the way and have some time off first tho  very boring rubbish


----------



## weeman

hilly said:


> all interesting stuff mate, how do you find being on winny for so long on joints etc? will be interesting to see how you find the gh blast. contemplating one myself when i do my next cycle in sept. gota get pct out of the way and have some time off first tho  very boring rubbish


time off?wassat again? :lol:

TBH i've never really found winny harsh on me joints,i tend just to end up getting sore joints around this point wether i am using it or not mate,starting to feel it in elbows a bit as usual from here on in,was getting scornful lecture from Rams today about making sure i behave myself in the gym these next 6 weeks and dont do anything stupid,listen to body etc,and he is right.

But the gym has just ordered a new set of 75kg bells and i wanna be the first person to rep those bastrds out on incline bench which i know i can no bother.

But i will face Rams wrath if i do so i think will give it a miss till post show!!

Heres pic taken tonight,i am nice n full now but still with sheen of water over from the weeks events


----------



## hilly

looking huge mate, the gains you have made this year are outsanding.

anything different from this last off season to previous ones would you say?? that would contribute to this. feel free to pm me if not suitable for open board lmao


----------



## Davo

Wow, you look awesome weeman! I would do anything for those triceps haha


----------



## defdaz

And the delts... and the biceps LMAO!


----------



## StephenC

hilly said:


> looking huge mate, the gains you have made this year are outsanding.
> 
> anything different from this last off season to previous ones would you say?? that would contribute to this. feel free to pm me if not suitable for open board lmao


If I may be so bold :tongue:

head screwed on, adult lounge weeman locked in a cupboard for 16 weeks and potential realised.

Not to mention that there are less eventful die hard films than his usual preps, why do you think he's always in a vest:tongue:


----------



## weeman

hilly said:


> looking huge mate, the gains you have made this year are outsanding.
> 
> anything different from this last off season to previous ones would you say?? that would contribute to this. feel free to pm me if not suitable for open board lmao


Thanks mate,not feeling huge by a long shot at the mo lol

Gains wise i dont know what to think yet,if things go to an optimum from here on in then i shall stand onstage the same weight as i did last year but condition will be night n day compared to last year,so i guess that equates to decent lean tissue gain,but really this is the way i should have looked last year if it all hadnt went pear shaped,i'll be more excited to see what i can reap of the back of the rebound from this show and into my prep this coming January for 2011 Scottish season 

This past offseason i didnt do anything different to last offseason,except perhaps didnt go as mad with reccys apart from stint after the NABBA brits where i became a bit depressed due to life and utterly sh1te showing of myself i presented on the stage there and drank pretty heavily for months on end,which ended up agitating a previous pec/delt injury i had,once got my head together again was pretty much same script as usual,periodic rampant abuse of gear followed by periods of cruising,then mid to late last year started experimenting with the growth peps for a bit,then cruised a bit over xmas,got the snip in january then ramped things back up for a bit,started to lose offseason focus and ramped all med use back down again then just over 3 months ago had moment of clarity where i realised that this year out business does nothing for me and ramped everything back up again for 6 weeks and on into prep.

Heaviest cycle i would say so far this year was defo the weeks leading into the beginning of this prep when i went from 210 basically to topping out at 236 in those 6 weeks,gear was combined circa 3G+ a week,30iu long acting and 5 iu short acting slin ed,same ghrp/grf protocol as now,pretty much overkill i guess for what i needed to achieve but my pea sized little mind wouldnt have it any other way at the time lol


----------



## weeman

Davo said:


> Wow, you look awesome weeman! I would do anything for those triceps haha


cheers mate,swap you them for your back 



defdaz said:


> And the delts... and the biceps LMAO!


lol thanks mate:laugh:



StephenC said:


> If I may be so bold :tongue:
> 
> head screwed on, adult lounge weeman locked in a cupboard for 16 weeks and potential realised.
> 
> *Not to mention that there are less eventful die hard films than his usual preps, why do you think he's always in a vest* :tongue:


LMFAO this is true and a good point actually :lol: :lol:


----------



## hilly

interesting stuff mate and cheers for the answere as always. Love the fact u and rams etc are so honest. I try to do this myself instead of just spawning - 500mg test  lmao like most do


----------



## SPIKE1982

Looking awesome mate...Carry on the way you are going and your gonna do some serious damage....(in a good way lol)


----------



## weeman

hilly said:


> interesting stuff mate and cheers for the answere as always. Love the fact u and rams etc are so honest. I try to do this myself instead of just spawning - 500mg test  lmao like most do


cheers mate,you know us,prefer to keep it real than try and pull wool over peoples eyes,besides it makes for much more interesting reading too:thumb:



SPIKE1982 said:


> Looking awesome mate...Carry on the way you are going and your gonna do some serious damage....(in a good way lol)


Thanks mate,so long as my mind stays focused and doesnt slide into panic mode as the weeks close in hopefully all will be well,then just need to see what happens on the day


----------



## big_jim_87

yes mat elooking very good! need less on tho wana get a better look at ya buddy


----------



## SPIKE1982

weeman said:


> cheers mate,you know us,prefer to keep it real than try and pull wool over peoples eyes,besides it makes for much more interesting reading too:thumb:
> 
> Thanks mate,so long as my mind stays focused and doesnt slide into panic mode as the weeks close in hopefully all will be well,then just need to see what happens on the day


At least if you stay focused mate you will know that what ever happens on the day happens and you will have done everything that you could of done this time round... (easy for me to say thats never competed and probs never will lol)...From reaing all your posts am abit like you in a way and easily led a stray m8....Just need that will power to keep things on track.....


----------



## Hardc0re

Looking good mate. Agree with Jim, need to see a bit more flesh, lol.


----------



## StephenC

SPIKE1982 said:


> At least if you stay focused mate you will know that what ever happens on the day happens and you will have done everything that you could of done this time round... (easy for me to say thats never competed *and probs never will* lol)...From reaing all your posts am abit like you in a way and easily led a stray m8....Just need that will power to keep things on track.....


No reason not to:thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom

Great pic mate, shoulders and arms are fully beast... striations coming out in your shoulders hinting at the awesomeness to be unfolded mate... great work and cant wait to see the final results...


----------



## strange_days

Coming in nicely Bri, your face is tightening up too, try and stay on your best behaviour good buddy :lol: as if


----------



## mick_the_brick

Looking tonk weeslut chicken hair


----------



## Kate1976

Hardc0re said:


> Looking good mate. Agree with Jim, need to see a bit more flesh, lol.


I concur with the above ..........oh yeah looking awesome btw :thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Trying to line up a good quality camera for this weekend to keep all you Weeman flesh fans happy since the last one got Fin'd :lol:


----------



## Team1

> be cool bitch be cool,diet equilibrium will find you,you will not find it,if a packet of biscuits is eaten in a kitchen where there are no ears,was the packet of biscuits still eaten? h34r:
> 
> mate she was rubbing herself watching you train,i thought that would give the game away no? :lol: :lol:


PMSL

Missed the rubbing bit but i was in the zone and wearing my pirate bandans so tunnel visoion to bigger delts :lol:

After the chats we had...im dong a weeks blast of clean eating, gentle cardio and water manip to see where i am. ****ed off an need soemthing to focus my mind on the goal. no food dropped though other than the daily box of bramley apple pies or thorntons caramel squares

the way i feel id rather be strict all week and cheat all weekend.......easier to do and makes you feel liek a bodybuilder :lol: Im no good at half measures!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> the way i feel id rather be strict all week and cheat all weekend.......easier to do and makes you feel liek a bodybuilder :lol: Im no good at half measures!


Has worked very well for me in that past that has, even when prepping.


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Trying to line up a good quality camera for this weekend to keep all you Weeman flesh fans happy since the last one got Fin'd :lol:


Ahhh but the hands of god are about to do their magic on the afforementioned Fin'd up camera tonight hopefully 

If I can't fix it, it most likely can't be fixed :thumbup1:

Just need to sterilize the fvcker first, covered in all sorts of wee-filth, I am scared I might be with child just from holding the bastard thing


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Ahhh but the hands of god are about to do their magic on the afforementioned Fin'd up camera tonight hopefully
> 
> If I can't fix it, it most likely can't be fixed :thumbup1:
> 
> Just need to sterilize the fvcker first, covered in all sorts of wee-filth, I am scared I might be with child just from holding the bastard thing


I reckon that using the 6 degree's of seperation rule that every person in

Scotland knows someone who has seen the wrong end of that camera :lol:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> I reckon that using the 6 degree's of seperation rule that every person in
> 
> Scotland knows someone who has seen the wrong end of that camera :lol:


You reckon as many degrees as that?

:lol:


----------



## rs007

PS if I power it up, to find pictures of weeman legs akimbo, with various household tools stretching open his man-clunge, I am not going to be a happy bunny.

I mean some things once seen, can't be unseen, and they just don't make water hot enough to scrub that off

:lol:


----------



## rs007

And on that point Stephen, prob best bring back up camera anyway, I might be in mental hospital and therefore unable to fix said fin'd up camera, if there are pics still on it :lol:


----------



## Ser

rs007 said:


> Ahhh but the hands of god are about to do their magic on the afforementioned Fin'd up camera tonight hopefully
> 
> If I can't fix it, it most likely can't be fixed :thumbup1:
> 
> Just need to sterilize the fvcker first, covered in all sorts of wee-filth, I am scared I might be with child just from holding the bastard thing


If it makes you feel any better....the baby won't be mines or Bri's:lol:

Thank you! ....we actually feel lost without the camera(not that we been up to anything, with it all being very serious and all) I know you can fix it...we have never been able to break something that you can't fix:thumb: and we have tried:lol:



StephenC said:


> I reckon that using the 6 degree's of seperation rule that every person in
> 
> Scotland knows someone who has seen the wrong end of that camera :lol:


I reckon you are probably right there Stephen:bounce: :bounce: :lol:


----------



## Ser

rs007 said:


> PS if I power it up, to find pictures of weeman legs akimbo, with various household tools stretching open his man-clunge, I am not going to be a happy bunny.
> 
> I mean some things once seen, can't be unseen, and they just don't make water hot enough to scrub that off
> 
> :lol:





 rs007 said:


> And on that point Stephen, prob best bring back up camera anyway, I might be in mental hospital and therefore unable to fix said fin'd up camera, if there are pics still on it :lol:


In all seriousness......i can't say for sure there is def no filth on there....there shouldn't be, but i really can't offer a guarantee, close your eyes just incase:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> PS if I power it up, to find pictures of weeman legs akimbo, with various household tools stretching open his man-clunge, I am not going to be a happy bunny.
> 
> I mean some things once seen, can't be unseen, and they just don't make water hot enough to scrub that off
> 
> :lol:


Now that you mention it I did stumble across an unfeasibly large set of G clamps with what looked like curly chicken hair on when I was being so kindly fed by mammy Ser :tongue:


----------



## Ser

I'm looking for a spider catcherer...any offers?

.....need someone local......willing to pay


----------



## kawikid

:thumbup1:


----------



## Ser

She is not quite as HAWT as the type i had in mind........any other offers?


----------



## Team1

Catching spiders is a speciality of mine. with us living in a wooden framed house.....we get some monty spiders ill tell ya. Recently...i was chasing one round our living room with a glass to catch it as theres no way you cudda let it get of under the sofa and ever be content sitting there agian. Im sure it was responsible for the death of my neighbours cat

i also have been neglecting shaving since the shows and have spiders legs that need catching with a razor

:lol:

So im pretty much all spidered out myself here Ser

:lol:


----------



## Jay.32

looking good Bri...

look forward to seeing some shots of your back?


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> yes mat elooking very good! need less on tho wana get a better look at ya buddy


all in good time matey 



SPIKE1982 said:


> At least if you stay focused mate you will know that what ever happens on the day happens and you will have done everything that you could of done this time round... (easy for me to say thats never competed and probs never will lol)...From reaing all your posts am abit like you in a way and easily led a stray m8....Just need that will power to keep things on track.....


getting led astray head is not problem this prep,its just been keeping calm and doing things much more orthadox instead of panicing thats been getting me lolol



Hardc0re said:


> Looking good mate. Agree with Jim, need to see a bit more flesh, lol.


how come its all the guys that wanna see me with my kit off? :wink: :lol:



StephenC said:


> No reason not to:thumbup1:


true,i never thought i would make a stage as i never thought i would be able to hack the diet,changed days now tho,you want something bad enough you'll do whatever you need to


----------



## weeman

Greyphantom said:


> Great pic mate, shoulders and arms are fully beast... striations coming out in your shoulders hinting at the awesomeness to be unfolded mate... great work and cant wait to see the final results...


cheers matey  the ****ty phone camera really does not capture all the detail well at all,my delts are straked to fuk but its not coming thru well in that pic,also carrying a bit more water yesterday when that pic was taken,was first thing Rams said when he seen me in gym,had filled out big time but carrying more of a sheen 



strange_days said:


> Coming in nicely Bri, your face is tightening up too, try and stay on your best behaviour good buddy :lol: as if


aye again mate face/body had puffed out from sodium previous day,midweek i had the pinched in face of a smackhead as everyone kept telling me lol



mick_the_brick said:


> Looking tonk weeslut chicken hair


thanks hun xx (waye aye i'll bet you wanna give me a reet good seeing to now)



Kate1976 said:


> I concur with the above ..........oh yeah looking awesome btw :thumb:


aha thats more like it,hot female demanding my flesh be shown!! :devil2:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Trying to line up a good quality camera for this weekend to keep all you Weeman flesh fans happy since the last one got Fin'd :lol:


naw mate,dinnae,i am sitting here 10lbs heavier than my lightest point last week and my head is thoroughly up my sphincter,if i end up gaining the amount of water purported on this GH blast i can quite imagine i will be one withdrawn and worrywarted weeman come the weekend!

Tho,that being said,this is me,i am awesome and may in fact end up looking stupendous instead of sh1t,in which case mucho pics will be taken :lol:



Team1 said:


> PMSL
> 
> Missed the rubbing bit but i was in the zone and wearing my pirate bandans so tunnel visoion to bigger delts :lol:
> 
> After the chats we had...im dong a weeks blast of clean eating, gentle cardio and water manip to see where i am. ****ed off an need soemthing to focus my mind on the goal. no food dropped though other than the daily box of bramley apple pies or thorntons caramel squares
> 
> the way i feel id rather be strict all week and cheat all weekend.......easier to do and makes you feel liek a bodybuilder :lol: Im no good at half measures!


that right there is the perfect offseason balance for keeping lean matey,at weekends all i do is keep protein sky high via shakes mostly,and if things run away from me a bit too much then stim abuse reigns things right back in on a lower carb blast :lol:



rs007 said:


> Has worked very well for me in that past that has, even when prepping.


point in case:thumbup1:



rs007 said:


> Ahhh but the hands of god are about to do their magic on the afforementioned Fin'd up camera tonight hopefully
> 
> If I can't fix it, it most likely can't be fixed :thumbup1:
> 
> *Just need to sterilize the fvcker first, covered in all sorts of wee-filth, I am scared I might be with child just from holding the bastard thin*g


actually p1shed laughing there :lol: :lol: :lol:

Am pure all excited at prospect of it maybe being fixable,have missed my little compatriate,what with the henchity growing ever greater by the day and no way to record such a moment in history,women the world round are weeping as they waken in the morning :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> I reckon that using the 6 degree's of seperation rule that every person in
> 
> Scotland knows someone who has seen the wrong end of that camera :lol:


LMFAO this is probably most true.

All over Scotland women and men have these strange dreams where they waken up feeling like they have just had a flashback where a silver and black camera lens makes an eery appearance :lol: :lol:

If that camera could talk:whistling::laugh:



rs007 said:


> PS if I power it up, to find pictures of weeman legs akimbo, with various household tools stretching open his man-clunge, I am not going to be a happy bunny.
> 
> I mean some things once seen, can't be unseen, and they just don't make water hot enough to scrub that off
> 
> :lol:


keep the bleach on hand mate and immediately douse your eyes in it if you see a hint of nakedness,best to blind yourself than be scarred by the images :lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> In all seriousness......i can't say for sure there is def no filth on there....there shouldn't be, but i really can't offer a guarantee, close your eyes just incase:thumbup1:


i too also cant offer any guarentee PMSL

(joking i did check cam before hand and dont think theres anything on the internal memory bar cpl pics of the weans)



StephenC said:


> Now that you mention it I did stumble across an unfeasibly large set of G clamps with what looked like curly chicken hair on when I was being so kindly fed by mammy Ser :tongue:


aint my curly chicken hairs as they get shaved off,she does however have a penchant for a ginge or two so god knows who's pubes she has caught up in them lmao


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> Looking very good indeed mate
> 
> See those shoulders really striating now and can only guess how good rest looks!
> 
> Just a few more weeks. That's what I tell myself anyway :lol:


thanks mate,i'm kind of guessing how good the rest looks as well as its underwater at the mo,gotta wear a scuba suit lmao



Team1 said:


> Catching spiders is a speciality of mine. with us living in a wooden framed house.....we get some monty spiders ill tell ya. Recently...i was chasing one round our living room with a glass to catch it as theres no way you cudda let it get of under the sofa and ever be content sitting there agian. Im sure it was responsible for the death of my neighbours cat
> 
> i also have been neglecting shaving since the shows and have spiders legs that need catching with a razor
> 
> :lol:
> 
> So im pretty much all spidered out myself here Ser
> 
> :lol:


fahuk that!!! i am terrified of spiders,big girls blouse you betcha!



Jay.32 said:


> looking good Bri...
> 
> look forward to seeing some shots of your back?


will get there eventually mate,next batch of pics will be all the compulsories again,but as been saying wont be for at least a week anyway


----------



## weeman

Oh yeah forgot to add to all this,started the GH blast today,10iu done so far today another 14iu to go in before the day is out


----------



## rs007

Talking of spiders and creepy crawlies, I got fkn bit by a beetle the other day.

Of course I immediatley ran outside and launched myself at the nearest wall to see if I had gained beetle powers of stiction to any surface, cue me smacking wall, bouncing off and landing in a crumpled, crying-like-a-girl heap.

Only joking, only a complete fvcking retard would think they would actually be able to do that :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

:lol:

No but seriously, bloody well did. Just looked like a normal wee rain beetle, was on the office floor so I scooped it up and was looking at it, then thought to myself something like "my what big jaws you have"

Then it promptly clamped said jaws on one of my callouses on the palm of my hand, wee fvcker

Me screaming homer style

Didn't know your common-or-garden beetle could do that in this country?

Unless it was an earwig that had been living on dbol tablets I keep dropping about the place :lol:


----------



## StephenC

IMO with the water dropping off from the dnp and cheat come the end of the week and the gh blast bloat (from my experience tends to be more full to bursting than bloat) you are going to look stupendous to all but those closest who are looking for those last bits of detail to become apparent.

Let me know how you wana play it this weekend and I'll sort something out if it's Weeman on tour :tongue:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Talking of spiders and creepy crawlies, I got fkn bit by a beetle the other day.
> 
> Of course I immediatley ran outside and launched myself at the nearest wall to see if I had gained beetle powers of stiction to any surface, cue me smacking wall, bouncing off and landing in a crumpled, crying-like-a-girl heap.
> 
> Only joking, only a complete fvcking retard would think they would actually be able to do that :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> *pffft,i dont know anyone who would have done something like that,i mean,how ridiculous would that be,would neeeeeeeever catch me doing something like that.* :whistling: :lol: *:lol:*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> yeah and people probably think joking about that too,oh no,not in Weeman world,how gutted was i to find i couldnt stick to walls,broke my 5 year old heart that did!*
> 
> No but seriously, bloody well did. Just looked like a normal wee rain beetle, was on the office floor so I scooped it up and was looking at it, then thought to myself something like "my what big jaws you have"
> 
> Then it promptly clamped said jaws on one of my callouses on the palm of my hand, wee fvcker
> 
> Me screaming homer style
> 
> Didn't know your common-or-garden beetle could do that in this country?
> 
> Unless it was an earwig that had been living on dbol tablets I keep dropping about the place :lol:


I would have ran screaming as if someone had set fire to me mate,no question about that LMFAO



StephenC said:


> IMO with the water dropping off from the dnp and cheat come the end of the week and the gh blast bloat (from my experience tends to be more full to bursting than bloat) you are going to look stupendous to all but those closest who are looking for those last bits of detail to become apparent.
> 
> Let me know how you wana play it this weekend and I'll sort something out if it's Weeman on tour :tongue:


coolio,am hoping to look the full to bursting as it would look comical at the leanness i am getting into now,but not counting chickens!

As for road trip on Saturday only way the clan would be able to attend is if we get sitters for the weans and get the flooring done and dusted,otherwise it will be solo weemanage in which case i'd need to watch my time a bit as dont wanna leave Ser with weans all day on her own again for second saturday in a row!

See what can sort out this coming week,also the plastic spastic mentioned about having the ability to throw that sh1t down like its carpet as he's a such a dab hand mate,could blast it all down between us and then get back to the business of cheat day:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> I would have ran screaming as if someone had set fire to me mate,no question about that LMFAO
> 
> coolio,am hoping to look the full to bursting as it would look comical at the leanness i am getting into now,but not counting chickens!
> 
> As for road trip on Saturday only way the clan would be able to attend is if we get sitters for the weans and get the flooring done and dusted,otherwise it will be solo weemanage in which case i'd need to watch my time a bit as dont wanna leave Ser with weans all day on her own again for second saturday in a row!
> 
> See what can sort out this coming week,also the plastic spastic mentioned about having the ability to throw that sh1t down like its carpet as he's a such a dab hand mate,could blast it all down between us and then get back to the business of cheat day:thumbup1:


Flooring will most likely be getting postponed I think mate, I may have a new investment opportunity and am trying to balance up the pro's con's of making some extra cash:thumbup1:

Unless anyone knows anyone that can get the shiz out a back door for brown bag o notes:lol:


----------



## Team1

Whats this? No stephen C at the Glencairn this week! Damn it was hopng to see you!


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Whats this? No stephen C at the Glencairn this week! Damn it was hopng to see you!


Nothing to see here mate, just move it along quietly:whistling:


----------



## weeman

ok thats me now 11 1/4lbs heavier than i was last week on last day of DNP,cannot help but have mild paniculation!!!!

trying to be cool,trying to be cool...........

on a plus side i look as full as a house and just walked up from gym with top of for first time this year in the first steps to getting rid of vest tan and it was a bit amusing,you would think folks aint ever seen such a god damned well put together man before :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

oh and another 10iu GH shot this morn,will shoot another 10 when i get home from gym tonight,have to say i am experiencing no CTS type stuff or owt but when i woke up this morning it was like my whole body was already half pumped,can barely hold phone to my ear for more than a minute and arms and delts getting too pumped lol


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> oh and another 10iu GH shot this morn,will shoot another 10 when i get home from gym tonight,have to say i am experiencing no CTS type stuff or owt but when i woke up this morning it was like my whole body was already half pumped,can barely hold phone to my ear for more than a minute and arms and delts getting too pumped lol


Is someone hooked on the gh blasting then? Pmsl


----------



## weeman

lol tbh if i upped my carbs by a hundred grammes a day i feel the same way anyhoo,but it was pleasant waking up feeling that way lol

Time to go round pick up Lauren from school in 'oops would you look at that,the light breeze in the air has blown my vest off' mode.

/weeman knocks out set of 50 pressups before heading out door :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

What you doing this week in terms of cardio etc? whats been added and and whats been taken out again?

Did you decide to go with the 20 min evening cardio?


----------



## WRT

weeman said:


> lol tbh if i upped my carbs by a hundred grammes a day i feel the same way anyhoo,but it was pleasant waking up feeling that way lol
> 
> Time to go round pick up Lauren from school in 'oops would you look at that,the light breeze in the air has blown my vest off' mode.
> 
> */weeman knocks out set of 50 pressups before heading out door* :lol: :lol:


Funny thing is, I bet you're actually being serious:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> What you doing this week in terms of cardio etc? whats been added and and whats been taken out again?
> 
> Did you decide to go with the 20 min evening cardio?


still 45mins so far,have inserted the t4 on top of the 50mcg of t3 by way of small changes and was considering bringing carbs down a 20g drop,appetite is really pinging in this week so i know thats gnr hurt and now trying to weigh up whats more bareable mate,20 mins extra cardio a day or -20g carbs a day.or both lol

have to say on scales this morning even tho i knew this was coming i [email protected] a brick lolol was for dropping carbs and cardioing myself to death,but knew Rams was gnr see me in gym and if i had suggested such a thing he would have without a spoken word taken me out side and beaten me with his steel toecapped workboots.

so i thought better of it and decided to remain undecided as of yet lol


----------



## weeman

WRT said:


> Funny thing is, I bet you're actually being serious:lol: :lol: :lol:


you fuking know it mate,63 close grip incline press ups off my third stair,BOOOM blood was flowing and so were flanges when i stepped into the playground,MILF's fell to the ground holding their crotches like they had been booted in the fanny.

job jobbed:thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> you fuking know it mate,63 close grip incline press ups off my third stair,BOOOM blood was flowing and so were flanges when i stepped into the playground,MILF's fell to the ground holding their crotches like they had been booted in the fanny.
> 
> job jobbed:thumbup1:


Pics or it didn't happen.....the henchness that is......not the MILFs holding their crotches


----------



## SPIKE1982

weeman said:


> oh and another 10iu GH shot this morn,will shoot another 10 when i get home from gym tonight,have to say i am experiencing no CTS type stuff or owt but when i woke up this morning it was like my whole body was already half pumped,can barely hold phone to my ear for more than a minute and arms and delts getting too pumped lol


What time of the day and dosages are you doing the gh mate, just 10iu first thing in morning and 10iu just before bed??


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> What you doing this week in terms of cardio etc? whats been added and and whats been taken out again?
> 
> Did you decide to go with the 20 min evening cardio?


I think I'm going to take a leaf out of the rab book of cardio and start skipping for the odd session.

Been meaning to start back doing a bit of Thai boxing to try n help but it's a non-starter while on dnp


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.....the henchness that is......not the MILFs holding their crotches


  :devil2: :whistling:



SPIKE1982 said:


> What time of the day and dosages are you doing the gh mate, just 10iu first thing in morning and 10iu just before bed??


just 10 when i get up,then 10 early evening then 5 before bed at the mo 



StephenC said:


> I think I'm going to take a leaf out of the rab book of cardio and start skipping for the odd session.
> 
> Been meaning to start back doing a bit of Thai boxing to try n help but it's a non-starter while on dnp


i think you would prob just die trying thai boxing on DNP lololol

(incidently uninteresting fact,it was thru thai boxing as a pup that ot me started on the gym,stepped in gym,saw humungous guy in contest nik and fuked the thai boxing off as looking hench was the way forward :lol: :lol: )


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> :devil2: :whistling:
> 
> just 10 when i get up,then 10 early evening then 5 before bed at the mo
> 
> i think you would prob just die trying thai boxing on DNP lololol
> 
> (incidently uninteresting fact,it was thru thai boxing as a pup that ot me started on the gym,stepped in gym,saw humungous guy in contest nik and fuked the thai boxing off as looking hench was the way forward :lol: :lol: )


what's the thinking behind the gh dosing mate, I think I'd go with 5iu am, 7.5iu afternoon and 12.5iu pre bed, I feel far too tired during the day when high dosing gh.

Not interested in the boxing for any other reason than helping get lean and hence increasing henchity in gym, fighting ain't my thing, wouldn't wana ruin these looks would ya :tongue:

Besides with the way I'm put together I'd be fighting guys at 6'5" if it were weight classes cos of my fat ar5en pins :lol:


----------



## weeman

no thinking behind it mate,just wap it in,usual weemanism:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> no thinking behind it mate,just wap it in,usual weemanism:thumbup1:


Giggedy! :lol:


----------



## SPIKE1982

StephenC said:


> what's the thinking behind the gh dosing mate, I think I'd go with 5iu am, 7.5iu afternoon and 12.5iu pre bed, I feel far too tired during the day when high dosing gh.
> 
> Not interested in the boxing for any other reason than helping get lean and hence increasing henchity in gym, fighting ain't my thing, wouldn't wana ruin these looks would ya :tongue:
> 
> Besides with the way I'm put together I'd be fighting guys at 6'5" if it were weight classes cos of my fat ar5en pins :lol:


When doing the multiple shots stephen would you do it IM or SUBq mate?


----------



## weeman

Alreet peeps being as i dont wanna take pics to post due to waterbloat now decided to record something training wise tonight for a change,got vid clip of me seated db pressing the 65kg (145lb) dumbells for a few reps 

The gym has ordered up a pair of 75kg bells that will be arriving in the next cpl of weeks but i'll be leaving those till post show to do,meantime leaving that feat to wullie blades from my gym to press so i can use it as fuel for the rebound fire!!

75k bells are heaviest i've pressed in past for shoulders so expect to nail them no problem considering i am still doing respectable sets with the 65k bells at less than 6 weeks out 

Anyhoo,heres the clip-






:beer:


----------



## StephenC

SPIKE1982 said:


> When doing the multiple shots stephen would you do it IM or SUBq mate?


IM purely for comfort reasons mate, sub q can start getting a bit nippy a few shots a day as im finding out with 3 x pep and 2 x tan shots currently:cursing:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> IM purely for comfort reasons mate, sub q can start getting a bit nippy a few shots a day as im finding out with 3 x pep and 2 x tan shots currently:cursing:


you big gay:lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> you big gay:lol: :lol:


You say that when you have as little fat round your midsection as this greek god:whistling:

Runs like fvck for cover from laughter:lol:


----------



## RedKola

EEEEEEEEESSSSHHHH!

:thumb:


----------



## rs007

how wee do my hauns make your arms look :lol:


----------



## BillC

Great pressing their Ginger god, but what's with the cancer ridden training partner? Surely he must be having chemo for hair to be that thin and patchy. :whistling:


----------



## StephenC

BillC said:


> Great pressing their Ginger god, but what's with the cancer ridden training partner? Surely he must be having chemo for hair to be that thin and patchy. :whistling:


I think it's some form of gamma HULK type radiation, how else do you explain those digits:lol:


----------



## Team1

His hair is falling out at a faster rate as he is now full blown natty scum


----------



## RedKola

**Redkola gets the shavers oot....


----------



## rs007

Aye right, I have been wanting to shave it off for ages and that cow won't let me ^^^^


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> Aye right, I have been wanting to shave it off for ages and that cow won't let me ^^^^


 you canny hide it anymore!!:laugh: Just shave it off!!!

I had tooo:cursing:


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> you canny hide it anymore!!:laugh: Just shave it off!!!
> 
> I had tooo:cursing:


Thats what I keep telling her!!!

She took a couple of candid snaps of me on her phone and I am like totally bald, and even now she is giving it "its not that bad in real life"

:confused1:

So my hair fvcks off for every camera and video recorder, yet I am meant to believe it doesn't look that bad in "real" life?

My fvcking ar$e

Taking the cvnt, thats what she is doing


----------



## DB

BillC said:


> Great pressing their Ginger god, but what's with the cancer ridden training partner? Surely he must be having chemo for hair to be that thin and patchy. :whistling:


Sorry Ramsey but I just wet my pants reading that post! :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

Laugh it up dobbers

still twice as good looking as allllll you ******



RK just done an emergency half rumped job up the back and sides :lol:

I reckon it will last until the weekend, when,while she sleeps, I shall razz it all off with a number zero


----------



## RedKola

**RK sleeps with one eye open


----------



## Tommy10

RedKola said:


> **RK sleeps with *one eye open*


the brown eye?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

gaping


----------



## Tommy10

RedKola said:


> gaping


gash


----------



## Jay.32

rs007 said:


> Laugh it up dobbers
> 
> still twice as good looking as allllll you ******
> 
> 
> 
> RK just done an emergency half rumped job up the back and sides :lol:
> 
> I reckon it will last until the weekend, when,*while she sleeps*, I shall razz it all off with a number zero


 Are you a man or a mouse???

never seen a mouse with no hair before:whistling:


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> Are you a man or a mouse???
> 
> never seen a mouse with no hair before:whistling:


Mate, that is some big talk - but ponder this - have youever had to prep for a show with her as boss?

Try that sh1t then come back and call me a rodent, am I fvck upsetting her!!


----------



## Jay.32

Point taken.....lol

looking at the shape of your head though Rams, shaved head will suit you mate..

Bri sorry for hijacking your journal to discuss Rams age, stress, I mean hair loss due to RK:lol:


----------



## rs007

Jay.32 said:


> stress, I mean hair loss due to RK:lol:


Thats a fvcking good point actually, hair has fell out rapidly past few months while she has been in charge, ruining my life an such

I demand compensation


----------



## rs007

PS I have a heed shaped like a fvcking potato, do not suit shaved :lol:

prob why RK is trying to get me to hang onto it as long as poss tbh, it's one thing being seen in public with such an obvious retard as me, it is quite another when I have my head shaved.

I mean all I would need would be the superman tshirt and I'd be the spitting image of sloth from goonies


----------



## StephenC

Where there's a blame.....


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> PS I have a heed shaped like a fvcking potato, do not suit shaved :lol:


I agree.....

...A sweet potato at that :lol:

Up Ye!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> I agree.....
> 
> ...A sweet potato at that :lol:
> 
> Up Ye!


none taken

cvnt


----------



## DB

lol Comb over king 

I can mock I shave mine for the same reason!


----------



## MissBC

rs007 said:


> PS I have a heed shaped like a fvcking potato, do not suit shaved :lol:
> 
> prob why RK is trying to get me to hang onto it as long as poss tbh, *it's one thing being seen in public with such an obvious retard as me*, it is quite another when I have my head shaved.
> 
> *I mean all I would need would be the superman tshirt and I'd be the spitting image of sloth from goonies*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

embrace the baldies!!

i started shaving mine all off at 18 in preperation for it happening,forward thinking lmao

Ok woke up today another 1lb heavier,ooooh what a headfuk this is :lol: :lol: thats 60iu GH knocked in since Monday now,seems horrific in my head lmao


----------



## rs007

You fat cvnt


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> seems horrific in my head lmao


maybe that means it is you junky :whistling:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> You fat cvnt


xxxx:wub:



MissBC said:


> maybe that means it is you junky :whistling:


well i certainly seem to be shooting things into me more than a skag head would in a day,i also have the junkie coupon going on,its just my body looks a bit abnormal :lol:



bulkaholic said:


> Well I must admit i thought you lot were making it all up about DNP but thought would try 600 for the last part of blast and fcuk that:lol: I stood in phone shop asking for case for iphone (my missus washed my last phone at weekend!) and I was literally dripping off my forehead, the girl looked a little concerned
> 
> Fair play if you lot felt like this and stuck at it for 10 days you are hardcore without doubt:thumbup1: I have finally last lot this morning as 8 days was enough and am a watery mess!
> 
> Anyway enough hijacking how is it all mate? You must be tearing at the seams now with the GH blast!


lol mate yeah thats pretty much the way i felt for duration of both runs,i run hot as it is in the first place and sweat at nothing,i'm thermo nuclear muscle building machine me,you wanna see the sweat that comes off me as i eat,i actually grow before your eyes :lol:

Well thats now 70 iu knocked in since Monday,already feel i am gnr be heavier again in the morning and still have about another 3 meals to go before sleep!

Fullness feeling is getting ridiculous now,the rate last night i got a pump doing shoulders and bi's was phenomenal,but in the grand scheme of things it would be a very expensive way to chase killer pumps lol

2 more days to go,40iu both tomorrow and Friday then its finished then to be perfectly honest i cant wait for the water to fuk clean off so i can see myself again.

mental,go from feeling super watery and flat beyond belief on DNP to the next week feeling watery as fuk and looking so full its comical,inbetween the two minus the water would do me just dandy right now!

What i should do if i can manage is get photos taken at the peak of the water retention and then again at the end of the drainage,will look like one of those before and after pics you see in MD or something lmao


----------



## Team1

StephenC said:


> I think I'm going to take a leaf out of the rab book of cardio and start skipping for the odd session.
> 
> Been meaning to start back doing a bit of Thai boxing to try n help but it's a non-starter while on dnp


Tellign you mate. Its great cardio. passes the time so much qicker and also what i really like...know that way when walking or ding the bike etc..your legs are burning and the whole timeyou have this horrile feeling you are losng strength and muscle in your legs lol....its good as it takes the strain of cardio off the pins for a wee while....just calfs that take a beating...and you will sweat and beath through your ****


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> xxxx:wub:
> 
> well i certainly seem to be shooting things into me more than a skag head would in a day,i also have the junkie coupon going on,its just my body looks a bit abnormal :lol:
> 
> lol mate yeah thats pretty much the way i felt for duration of both runs,i run hot as it is in the first place and sweat at nothing,i'm thermo nuclear muscle building machine me,you wanna see the sweat that comes off me as i eat,i actually grow before your eyes :lol:
> 
> Well thats now 70 iu knocked in since Monday,already feel i am gnr be heavier again in the morning and still have about another 3 meals to go before sleep!
> 
> Fullness feeling is getting ridiculous now,the rate last night i got a pump doing shoulders and bi's was phenomenal,but in the grand scheme of things it would be a very expensive way to chase killer pumps lol
> 
> 2 more days to go,40iu both tomorrow and Friday then its finished then to be perfectly honest i cant wait for the water to fuk clean off so i can see myself again.
> 
> mental,go from feeling super watery and flat beyond belief on DNP to the next week feeling watery as fuk and looking so full its comical,inbetween the two minus the water would do me just dandy right now!
> 
> What i should do if i can manage is get photos taken at the peak of the water retention and then again at the end of the drainage,will look like one of those before and after pics you see in MD or something lmao


Remind me and I'll get a shot of my bro's SLR for the weekend mate.

Going tommorow to do some haggling with cash pound notes n see what deals I can get, so might still be on for DIY cheat day if you n Rams don't mind?

If wanted I could come down before n bring the clan weeman up to save you being away from ser n the weans all weekend n rams could bring LA n angel?

Milky bars (& cheat grub) is on me!


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Tellign you mate. Its great cardio. passes the time so much qicker and also what i really like...know that way when walking or ding the bike etc..your legs are burning and the whole timeyou have this horrile feeling you are losng strength and muscle in your legs lol....its good as it takes the strain of cardio off the pins for a wee while....just calfs that take a beating...and you will sweat and beath through your ****


alternatively a power of shagging for cardio also takes a lot of strain of those same said bodyparts,this weeks addition to cardio has been copious amounts of sexing.

when ser and i can manage to stay awake that is lol since she has taken to eating the same meal plan as me for past while she like me has been suffering sleepyeatyitus :lol: :lol:

She is in kitchen just now frying off some steak for us to have wholemeal rolls,salad and steak,smells amazing!


----------



## Team1

As i said last night....i couldnt believe it when i walked in the gym last night. You were looking bursting full and tbh not that watery..lot of vasculty but i suppose that comes with being bursting like that

Curiosity illed the cat here :lol:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Remind me and I'll get a shot of my bro's SLR for the weekend mate.
> 
> Going tommorow to do some haggling with cash pound notes n see what deals I can get, so might still be on for DIY cheat day if you n Rams don't mind?
> 
> If wanted I could come down before n bring the clan weeman up to save you being away from ser n the weans all weekend n rams could bring LA n angel?
> 
> Milky bars (& cheat grub) is on me!


lmao mate it would cost you like 2k to fund a cheat day with that volume of mouths going on lolol

Defo still on for helping get floor down,better get in touch with Rams and grab him in case he has plans too mate


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> As i said last night....i couldnt believe it when i walked in the gym last night. You were looking bursting full and tbh not that watery..lot of vasculty but i suppose that comes with being bursting like that
> 
> Curiosity illed the cat here :lol:


lol honestly tho Rab that really was me looking more watery,i was a lot more vascular and drier days before even tho was still at that point carrying some from the dnp exiting.

Once this is out my system and i am midweek after a cheat day then you'll see different version of me,keep forgetting this basically the first time you have saw me prepping in the gym,next few weeks should bring on a whole different version of me mate,getting quite excited about it!!


----------



## weeman

okay surprised (pleasantly) when i woke up and weighed in today,2lbs lighter than yesterday,i could see in the mirror already before going on scale i looked tighter,still holding way more than i am comfortable with but hey ho its par for the course to see this through eh 

Legs tonight,dreading it lol

Oh and also switched cardio up to 1 hour past cpl mornings being as i forgot to tag in 20 min session at night.

40iu gh going in today and tomoz then the blast is done


----------



## RACK

Is the DNP totally out of you now mate?


----------



## weeman

RACK said:


> Is the DNP totally out of you now mate?


tis indeed matey and feel like a new man,able to function,train,get a pump,eat carbs and fuk!!!! all of which were sorely missed lol

btw you have a mission to do if Ser's txt as she left the house earlier was anything to go by :lol: :lol: good man:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

things are looking very interesting in here mate lots of new things. makes for a very good read as always i like it.


----------



## RACK

Nothing better than that "OMG I'm back in the real world!" after coming off DNP lol

Oh and thanks for the reps. I try my best to make myself known


----------



## RedKola

WTF!!!  I go AWOL for a few days and I get blamed for Ramsays hairloss? LMAOOO! :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Sounding like its going well for you big guy... cant wait to see the finished and buff product...


----------



## Ser

neither can i GP..right now i tempted to pop him with a pin:lol: :lol:

(joke, he actually looking good, can tell its just a skim of water...but you know what he like, HE can't see that:rolleyes: )


----------



## Greyphantom

Mrs Weeman said:


> neither can i GP..right now i tempted to pop him with a pin:lol: :lol:
> 
> (joke, he actually looking good, can tell its just a skim of water...but you know what he like, HE can't see that:rolleyes: )


LMAO... we are each our worst critics... especially those of us in this game...


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Remind me and I'll get a shot of my bro's SLR for the weekend mate.
> 
> Going tommorow to do some haggling with cash pound notes n see what deals I can get, so might still be on for DIY cheat day if you n Rams don't mind?
> 
> If wanted I could come down before n bring the clan weeman up to save you being away from ser n the weans all weekend n* rams could bring LA n ange*l?
> 
> Milky bars (& cheat grub) is on me!


I need to renege I am afraid mate, I totally forgot LA and her mum are going to see Pink and I have to watch Angel all day. She is like a fvkcing teenager just now (in all seriousness I think she is going to hit puberty early, only 9 FFS) and would get super bored/annoyed :lol: So will try and do something with her, if poss, just me and her as don't get to spend a lot of time just the two of us.

I'll have to bribe her just to come to the gym for an hour and a half tho if my mum can't watch her for that small window :cursing:

I can see Saturday ending with my boot firmly broken off in her ass

Am I getting over that she is a bit of a handful right at this point in time :lol:


----------



## Ser

Lauren doing the teenager thing and she only 5...(although she BETTER be a looonnnggg way away from ACTUAL puberty, when that happens she won't be leaving the house at all...i know what boys are thinking when boobies start to appear:cursing: )

yesterday she said she hated me......i stood in shock...Bri flipped, she [email protected] a brick cause her Daddy never explodes like that......

Good luck with the ACTUAL teeny thing approaching...even if it is early(they are getting earlier and earlier...been scientifically proven to be happening) you n LA have my sympathies....I'm dreading it aldready!


----------



## Ser

bulkaholic said:


> Kids started teen thing 6 years ago and still doing it!!!
> 
> *Just remember it's socially acceptable to hate your teen children*


Mines ain't teens though...is it ok if they ACT like a huffy teen?:laugh:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> I need to renege I am afraid mate, I totally forgot LA and her mum are going to see Pink and I have to watch Angel all day. She is like a fvkcing teenager just now (in all seriousness I think she is going to hit puberty early, only 9 FFS) and would get super bored/annoyed :lol: So will try and do something with her, if poss, just me and her as don't get to spend a lot of time just the two of us.
> 
> I'll have to bribe her just to come to the gym for an hour and a half tho if my mum can't watch her for that small window :cursing:
> 
> I can see Saturday ending with my boot firmly broken off in her ass
> 
> Am I getting over that she is a bit of a handful right at this point in time :lol:


NP mate, haven't even made any firm plans for getting the place sorted

myself, spent most of today sleeping off the lag from dnp.


----------



## Ser

Thank you...i feel slightly less guilty now:lol:


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> I need to renege I am afraid mate, I totally forgot LA and her mum are going to see Pink and I have to watch Angel all day. She is like a fvkcing teenager just now (in all seriousness I think she is going to hit puberty early, only 9 FFS) and would get super bored/annoyed :lol: So will try and do something with her, if poss, just me and her as don't get to spend a lot of time just the two of us.
> 
> I'll have to bribe her just to come to the gym for an hour and a half tho if my mum can't watch her for that small window :cursing:
> 
> I can see Saturday ending with my boot firmly broken off in her ass
> 
> Am I getting over that she is a bit of a handful right at this point in time :lol:


My Daughter is 10 and just starting to get unreasonable, although she does calm down with bribes (just like all women :lol: )


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> My Daughter is 10 and just starting to get unreasonable, although she does calm down with bribes (just like all women :lol: )


See this is where I am powerless - my severe lack of funds, plus debtage, means I don't have the means to bribe much :lol:

I did bring her a wee silver locket back from Southport, but haven't seen it since, I suspect she has binned it after reading in Argos it was only 6 quid :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> See this is where I am powerless - my severe lack of funds, plus debtage, means I don't have the means to bribe much :lol:
> 
> I did bring her a wee silver locket back from Southport, but haven't seen it since, I suspect she has binned it after reading in Argos it was only 6 quid :lol: :lol: :lol:


No mate, bribe is something like, I'll let you watch telly later, or I'll take you to the park and stuff like that. Never but stuff or you'll be skint.

One thing that can work though is letting them paint their toes and nails and nick their mum's stuff - which creates a row with the wife, but that's all part of cardio anyway


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> No mate, bribe is something like, I'll let you watch telly later, or I'll take you to the park and stuff like that. Never but stuff or you'll be skint.
> 
> One thing that can work though is letting them paint their toes and nails and nick their mum's stuff - which creates a row with the wife, but that's all part of cardio anyway


To complicated

Steel toe cap boot up ar$e if she crosses line

Old fashioned me, but the olds ways are sometimes the best :lol:

She might think she is all grown up, but she is never too old to get a boot in the ar$e of her da'

:lol:


----------



## stephy

rs007 said:


> To complicated
> 
> Steel toe cap boot up ar$e if she crosses line
> 
> Old fashioned me, but the olds ways are sometimes the best :lol:
> 
> *She might think she is all grown up, but she is never too old to get a boot in the ar$e of her da'*
> 
> :lol:


 my dad said that to me last night cos i swore  lol


----------



## rs007

stephy said:


> my dad said that to me last night cos i swore  lol


My mum still threatens to tan my erse with her shoe if I step out of line :lol:

32 years old and still scared of my maw :lol:


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> My mum still threatens to tan my erse with her shoe if I step out of line :lol:
> 
> 32 years old and still scared of my maw :lol:


I'm 42 and my Mum recently grabbed my hand and my Twins' as we crossed the road like we're kids!


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> I'm 42 and my Mum recently grabbed my hand and my Twins' as we crossed the road like we're kids!


Aren't mums fvcking awesome :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Mine is 5 foot tall weighs a bit more than a paper bag and I wouldnt cross her mate...


----------



## weeman

my mum is 5'8'' and over 17st,she could fuk my sh1t up.

In fact she unknowingly did me a favour in my younger years,my mum went thru the change of life early,when she was 30,and made roid rage look like a toddler having a tantrum.

so anyway we were in London this day and trying to navigate thru the tube system,sure as fate the combined heat and having to drag my sister and i by her side for fear of losing us made her 'hulk out' and as the train approached the station she grabbed my sisters hand and didnt even look back whilst reaching out to grab my hand.....tho she didnt grab my hand,she did in fact grab hold of me by my fkn crotch and i kid you not dragged me about 20ft across the platform and onto the train,i got a slap on back of head for crying about my sore willy once on the train.

I genuinely believe this is how i ended up with my larger than average wang :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Oh and GH blast update,after waking up yesterday 2lbs lighter i woke up today,yes,2lbs heavier again :lol: :lol:

Have 50iu's left so just wapping it all in thru the day today,nailed 20 so far,full feeling continues to be comical.

Dread to think what the weight gain is gnr be over next 48 hours as tomoz is cheat day and no doubt me being me i'll start grazing at midnight and then continue through out the day tomoz,i visualise probably being close to if not indeed the same weight on monaday as i was when i started my prep LMFAO

If i didnt know any better how much of a headfuk would that be to some people lolol

Luckily i have the ability to shed stones like,well,something that sheds stones very quickly:thumbup1:

End of next week is gnr be very interesting indeed to see whats unvieled under all the water.

I fkn hope its a near contest ready physique or i am fuked lmao


----------



## Ryan16

weeman said:


> I genuinely believe this is how i ended up with my larger than average wang :lol: :lol:


lmao thats epic :lol: if my mam grabbed my nuts id fvcking crack her :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

Whens the contest mate?


----------



## SALKev

On my birthday I think? August 1st!


----------



## Ryan16

Ohh 2 days after my birthday! We can both be nice and make the wish for him

To win :whistling: :lol: Not.. Lmao jokes!


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> Oh and GH blast update,after waking up yesterday 2lbs lighter i woke up today,yes,2lbs heavier again :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have 50iu's left so just wapping it all in thru the day today,nailed 20 so far,full feeling continues to be comical.
> 
> Dread to think what the weight gain is gnr be over next 48 hours as tomoz is cheat day and no doubt me being me i'll start grazing at midnight and then continue through out the day tomoz,i visualise probably being close to if not indeed the same weight on monaday as i was when i started my prep LMFAO
> 
> If i didnt know any better how much of a headfuk would that be to some people lolol
> 
> Luckily i have the ability to shed stones like,well,something that sheds stones very quickly:thumbup1:
> 
> End of next week is gnr be very interesting indeed to see whats unvieled under all the water.
> 
> *I fkn hope its a near contest ready physique or i am fuked* lmao


 :surrender: :surrender:


----------



## weeman

SALKev said:


> On my birthday I think? August 1st!


yep that is the date 



Ryan16 said:


> Ohh 2 days after my birthday! We can both be nice and make the wish for him
> 
> To win :whistling: :lol: Not.. Lmao jokes!


aaaaaaaaw,if i was you i'd spend the wish on getting Ser to lower her fukbud minimum age thing lmao



StephenC said:


> :surrender: :surrender:


dinnae worry mate,even if all my water comes off and i was peeled to the bone i would still think i was fuked and not ready,purely because i'm a harsh bastrd :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Ryan16 said:


> Ohh 2 days after my birthday! We can both be nice and make the wish for him
> 
> To win :whistling: :lol: Not.. Lmao jokes!


You'll be a lone wolf on this one mate, weemans idea is better - sorry :laugh:


----------



## Rossco700

What you weighing in at now pal?


----------



## weeman

Rossco700 said:


> What you weighing in at now pal?


aaaaaaaah that would be telling!!

lol no seriously this morning i woke up post sh1t and p1ss at 218lbs.

funny thing about that is i am 218 just now and in no two ways about it leaner than i was on stage last year at about 206 or slightly less.

Dont get me wrong i am guessing ultimately for super peeledness i am going to be looking at weight coming right down that low if it needs to,but i was a fat pleb at that weight on stage last year so the lean muscle difference is significant this year.

Thank fuk.


----------



## Ryan16

weeman said:


> aaaaaaaaw,if i was you i'd spend the wish on getting Ser to lower her fukbud minimum age thing lmao





SALKev said:


> You'll be a lone wolf on this one mate, weemans idea is better - sorry :laugh:


ohh good idea  im gona do that! Lmao bri fvck wishing for you buddy your off the charts :thumb: :lol: !


----------



## Ryan16

Have you packed on alot of mass since last year?


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> aaaaaaaah that would be telling!!
> 
> lol no seriously this morning i woke up post sh1t and p1ss at 218lbs.
> 
> funny thing about that is i am 218 just now and in no two ways about it leaner than i was on stage last year at about 206 or slightly less.
> 
> Dont get me wrong i am guessing ultimately for super peeledness i am going to be looking at weight coming right down that low if it needs to,but i was a fat pleb at that weight on stage last year so the lean muscle difference is significant this year.
> 
> Thank fuk.


Sounding good, so realistically you could be looking at somewhere in the region of a stone of muscle mass in a year, probably more..... this is where I need to get my 4rse back to Greenock in search of a beastly monster to mentor my lazy self.... do you know anyone that fits the profile:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> Have you packed on alot of mass since last year?


question i cant be sure of mate,in one sense i feel this is the way i should have looked last year,but i lost a vast amount of muscle by time i had finished due to all sorts of things,so i guess if put purely in terms of am i packing a lot more muscle this time round compared to last time i stepped on stage then yes,if we mean in terms of in the last year,then no i feel i just gained back the muscle i lost last year,i'm v excited to see how much i will gain post show this time around to carry on over into beginning of prep for 2011


----------



## weeman

Rossco700 said:


> Sounding good, so realistically you could be looking at somewhere in the region of a stone of muscle mass in a year, probably more..... this is where I need to get my 4rse back to Greenock in search of a beastly monster to mentor my lazy self.... do you know anyone that fits the profile:lol: :lol:


lol no mate i wont have gained a stone of muscle,explained in post above,will not truelly know till day of show ultimately,just trying to put numbers out my head as this years plan was for condition no matter what,any new size just a bonus


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> lol no mate i wont have gained a stone of muscle,explained in post above,will not truelly know till day of show ultimately,just trying to put numbers out my head as this years plan was for condition no matter what,any new size just a bonus


I know what you mean mate.... when are you dropping cheat day?


----------



## weeman

Rossco700 said:


> I know what you mean mate.... when are you dropping cheat day?


dropping what? what you talking about now? dropping?!?!?!?

come come now mate,i dont allow such language to be used in here :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> dropping what? what you talking about now? dropping?!?!?!?
> 
> come come now mate,i dont allow such language to be used in here :lol: :lol:


pmsl I knew that would spark a raised eyebrow.... I'm personally on a 7 day cheat pw at the mo..... was thinking of "dropping" to 6 but the thought gives me palpatations, I'll not rush into to anything at the mo:lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow Weec*nt. Its gonna be a production line of nekkid men in that gym lol. Need to get mark stripped too to see where he has got to.


----------



## weeman

i will probably be even more prebloated than i already am as i think i'm gnr make it to midnight then cave in on the starting cheat thing.

I will learn my lesson one day and stop buying it in the day before,i'm such a mong.


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow Weec*nt. Its gonna be a production line of nekkid men in that gym lol. Need to get mark stripped too to see where he has got to.


F*cking bender!


----------



## weeman

Also remember mate not to expect big things seeing me tomoz lol everything is skewed bigtime at the mo due to this blast that ends tonight!

will post more excuses up as and when i come up with them.


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> Also remember mate not to expect big things seeing me tomoz lol everything is skewed bigtime at the mo due to this blast that ends tonight!
> 
> will post more excuses up as and when i come up with them.


 Bloody hell, you're like the kid at school who's great at art and say's his pics are ****e.

Weeman, I'm sure your look great and Rab will keep you on cardio track and motivate you as he's a classic kind of guy


----------



## weeman

Simon m said:


> Bloody hell, you're like the kid at school who's great at art and say's his pics are ****e.
> 
> Weeman, I'm sure your look great and Rab will keep you on cardio track and motivate you as he's a classic kind of guy


no no mate,i know i look awesome by all intensive purposes,just not as awesome as that cvnt might be expecting me to look PMSL :lol: :lol:

incidentaly i am also an awesome artist,but i do know my pics are sh1t hot,you wanna see the portraits i have drawn,nearly as good an artist as i am a bber and slut lmao

except i am totally colourblind and it kind of fuks anything that i need to do in colour.

come on,i have to have one imperfection lolololol

btw mate,your ballsack is being targeted by ser,bold claims were being made by her yesterday.........dont know if i'd take that kinda slack talkin from a little girl mate,just saying like:lol:


----------



## Team1

If you aint awesome, tighter and clearly better than last week im gonna bicep you to the face :lol:

Anyway.....you, Ramsay, Stephen and me all getting stripped tomorrow. Gonna have to be a posedown. You 3 can all fight it out for 2nd and 3rd and 4th place :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> If you aint awesome, tighter and clearly better than last week im gonna bicep you to the face :lol:
> 
> Anyway.....you, Ramsay, Stephen and me all getting stripped tomorrow. Gonna have to be a posedown. You 3 can all fight it out for 2nd and 3rd and 4th place :lol:


Bagsy 4th while stuffing my face mid posedown looking happy as a piggy in sh1te:lol:


----------



## Ser

Simon m said:


> I'm 42 and my Mum recently grabbed my hand and my Twins' as we crossed the road like we're kids!


My nana does this....to all of us! She also cuts the fat off of our bacon butties on a sunday morn(that i now don't have), peels the skins off of the kids grapes(how the fuk you peel a grape i will never know:laugh: ) and generally babies us..even me mam who is in her mid50's:thumbup1: My nana is the most AWESOME woman on earth!!!!



Ryan16 said:


> Have you packed on alot of mass since last year?


Aye, he has i can see it!....don't know if he can though as the last 6 weeks are usually when he looks in mirror and see's and anorexic.... 



Team1 said:


> Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow Weec*nt. *Its gonna be a production line of nekkid men in that gym lol*. Need to get mark stripped too to see where he has got to.


I'm there already!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> If you aint awesome, tighter and clearly better than last week im gonna bicep you to the face :lol:
> 
> Anyway.....you, Ramsay, Stephen and me all getting stripped tomorrow. Gonna have to be a posedown. You 3 can all fight it out for 2nd and 3rd and 4th place :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

sorry mate given i'm carrying the most muscle between us all and its looking about as silly full as it gets i think contest is declared a win just by having my guns on show :lol: :lol:

Only joking mate i'm really excited to see how Stephen is looking this morn and how you yourself are looking now you have capped diet down and must have shed a bit of water.

Rams is about to pull out one of the most awesome before and afters from today on as i have had a sneek preview the other night and he is in fact fatter than he was when he started dieting back in December :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

oh yeah GH blast update,woke up today yet another 1 lb heavier,i am literally a stone heavier than i was last week now,be interesting to see what goes and what stays,tho still gotta get thru this cheat day first and that will prob result in hefty bodyweight uppage!


----------



## Team1

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> sorry mate given i'm carrying the most muscle between us all and its looking about as silly full as it gets i think contest is declared a win just by having my guns on show :lol: :lol:


Pah. I dunno what mirror your looking in ya dafty. Your gonna get posed down to fcuk!

:whistling: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

Ohh pose down battle  who will win? You decide!

Sound like fecking big brother :lol:

Weeman would you say you were leaner or as lean as last week?


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> Ohh pose down battle  who will win? You decide!
> 
> Sound like fecking big brother :lol:
> 
> Weeman would you say you were leaner or as lean as last week?


I'm def leaner its just not as obvious due to water this week,but if i can see it then i really must be leaner as i am super critical of myself.


----------



## Ryan16

Nice one  should get some pics of everyone up :thumbup1: unless yous wana wait till the finished artical! Lol


----------



## weeman

no there will defo be pics before this is all over lol wether pics of me go up today or not is another matter tho


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> Rams is about to pull out one of the most awesome before and afters from today on as i have had a sneek preview the other night and he is in fact fatter than he was when he started dieting back in December :lol: :lol:


I actually am :lol:

Stephen, enjoy it mate, I have been essentially calling you a fat-head to your face for weeks, might as well get some payback on me today while you can

Cause in a couple of weeks time I'll be leaner than you again :lol:



Bags peeling off first, I'm not doing the full shebang anyway, just front double bi and rear double bi, something like that, just quick couple of start point snaps for journal to track these progress on these mystery caps :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Ryan16 said:


> Nice one  should get some pics of everyone up :thumbup1: unless yous wana wait till the finished artical! Lol


Picture of us all doing a train :lol:

Bags at the front of that bad boy :lol:


----------



## Team1

Posedown conga

:lol:

Instead of swinging your leg out to the side a la conga.....you stamp it down hitting a quad shot


----------



## weeman

having problems here,new fridge is supposed to be delivered by now and its not here,this may throw spanner in works.


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> btw mate,your ballsack is being targeted by ser,bold claims were being made by her yesterday.........dont know if i'd take that kinda slack talkin from a little girl mate,just saying like:lol:


After 3 HCG shots, I had space hoppers for nads, almost outshone my might meat sword! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

Team1 said:


> Posedown conga
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Instead of swinging your leg out to the side a la conga.....you stamp it down hitting a quad shot


Lmao tat was brill rab :lol: reps for that! Haha

Yeah rams get some shots up for the jounal :thumb: would be good to see what your sitting like just now


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> having problems here,new fridge is supposed to be delivered by now and its not here,this may throw spanner in works.


S'alright, I am sitting here in my pants being lazy and CBA truth be told, this may also throw a spanner in works :lol:



Ryan16 said:


> Yeah rams get some shots up for the jounal :thumb: *would be good to see what your sitting like just now*


It really wouldn't, I'm hinging like a pair of baws the now :lol:


----------



## rs007

I'm gonna head down just now in fact, pre breakfast, and get some cardio in :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16

rs007 said:


> S'alright, I am sitting here in my pants being lazy and CBA truth be told, this may also throw a spanner in works :lol:
> 
> It really wouldn't, I'm hinging like a pair of baws the now :lol:


Fvck it mate, im sure your looking alot better than you think :thumb: .. Lazy pr**k i was up at half 6 :lol:


----------



## weeman

looks like am gnr be late,just phoned the crowd delivering fridge and its not gnr be here till between 11-12 oclock.


----------



## defdaz

Gives you time to uploads some pics then mate, yay!!! :lol:


----------



## weeman

fridge is here!!!! woooop its massive!!! old fridge packed in last week and cost us near 10k of chicken grrrrrrrrrrrrrr

anyway,i'm outa here,got some fat bicep boys waiting to get beaten by me.


----------



## Ryan16

weeman said:


> fridge is here!!!! woooop its massive!!! old fridge packed in last week and cost us near *10k of chicken grrrrrrrrrrrrrr*
> 
> anyway,i'm outa here,got some fat bicep boys waiting to get beaten by me.


Fvck me man thats a gutter! Thats one sh!t load of chicken :lol: !At first i though tho you ment the new fridge cost you 10K then i read it again and realised :lol:


----------



## weeman

Ok so far today as stated in the slutty cheat thread i am 10lbs up from my waking weight this morning,which puts me 4lbs off my actual starting weight for this prep PMSL funny sh1t lolol

Pics were taken today but waiting till i get the others from Rams cam before i decide to post anything as para head is reigning strong at the mo!

Training today was an odd one,sitting basically 5 weeks out i get a massive strenght burst today,all the more amazing cos it was early training in the day for me when i am usually weaker anyway,basically repped the 65k dumbells out on incline db press then went onto incline bb pressing,repped out 140k on it with no problem when i only expected to get a few reps,then afterwards tried 160k on it and got a double?!?!?

Not complaining,felt awesome,comical pump,good sesh


----------



## Rossco700

Thats gonna be one helluva dump in tha morning pal lmao.

Sounds like a good sesh this morning, nice to hear strength was up during an am sesh. I can't actually recall the last time I trained in the morning for that very reason:thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16

nice one mate, 65Kg Dbs Thats insane :lol: the 10lbs will be straight off tomoro mate so dont threat :thumb:


----------



## Team1

I used to think morning sessions were gash for that reason but recently realised its mostly in your heed and when you get used to it.....squatting at 9am sunday mornig is just the same as 6pm any night of the week

Looking good today. I REALLY want to see what you look like now minus the water.

You still eating bread/pitta etc?


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> I used to think morning sessions were gash for that reason but recently realised its mostly in your heed and when you get used to it.....squatting at 9am sunday mornig is just the same as 6pm any night of the week
> 
> Looking good today. I REALLY want to see what you look like now minus the water.
> 
> You still eating bread/pitta etc?


I used to train in the morning for years but it just doesnt seem to suit me mate,i am not fueled up enough,yesterday i was visibly shaking a lot on most of the sets too lol

I did have an emergency amount of grub in me yest morning tho in the shape of a whole packet of choc hobnobs (dipped in tea),a bounty,500ml rockstar cola,100g prridge and a protein shake :lol: :lol:

Thanks for compliment mate,i looked better than i thought i was going to tbh,but still as you say cant wait,really excited in fact,to see what lies beneath the pool 

Sacked all pita and breads last week mate,so they are gone now apart from on cheat days now,carb sources since last monday are now simply oats,white potato and white/basmati rice.


----------



## dixie normus

weeman said:


> I used to train in the morning for years but it just doesnt seem to suit me mate,i am not fueled up enough,yesterday i was visibly shaking a lot on most of the sets too lol
> 
> I did have an emergency amount of grub in me yest morning tho in the shape of a whole packet of choc hobnobs (dipped in tea),a bounty,500ml rockstar cola,100g prridge and a protein shake :lol: :lol:


All you need is a blue tshirt from the *ANABOLIC CLOTHING tm* range


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> I used to train in the morning for years but it just doesnt seem to suit me mate,i am not fueled up enough,yesterday i was visibly shaking a lot on most of the sets too lol
> 
> I did have an emergency amount of grub in me yest morning tho in the shape of a whole packet of choc hobnobs (dipped in tea),a bounty,500ml rockstar cola,100g prridge and a protein shake :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks for compliment mate,i looked better than i thought i was going to tbh,but still as you say cant wait,really excited in fact,to see what lies beneath the pool
> 
> Sacked all pita and breads last week mate,so they are gone now apart from on cheat days now,carb sources since last monday are now simply oats,white potato and white/basmati rice.


Wish I'd had the forethought to eat so much grub pre training, felt weak and the pump and vascularity I had by the end of the night was comical, although may simply have been a fit of giggles from the sugar rush :lol:

you were looking really good yesterday mate and when you moved to the lower portion of the gym to get better light, BOOM!

As your well aware though, still work to be done to bring the biggest, most peeled version of Weeman yet, no panicking though you've got it all under control :thumb:


----------



## Team1

weeman said:


> I used to train in the morning for years but it just doesnt seem to suit me mate,i am not fueled up enough,yesterday i was visibly shaking a lot on most of the sets too lol
> 
> I did have an emergency amount of grub in me yest morning tho in the shape of a whole packet of choc hobnobs (dipped in tea),a bounty,500ml rockstar cola,100g prridge and a protein shake :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thanks for compliment mate,i looked better than i thought i was going to tbh,but still as you say cant wait,really excited in fact,to see what lies beneath the pool
> 
> Sacked all pita and breads last week mate,so they are gone now apart from on cheat days now,carb sources since last monday are now simply oats,white potato and white/basmati rice.


Good stuff.

I failed again at cheating btw. after my big talk...im not any heavier today bar the wee lb of gut content lol

full pack of shortbread dunked in tin of caramel, burger king, chinese take away, digestives in caramel (cos i run out of shortbread and wanted more caramel), rib eye, cheese, red sauce and mayo in plain breed sanny, few bottles of pear cider

I have failed you's again :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> I failed again at cheating btw. after my big talk...im not any heavier today bar the wee lb of gut content lol
> 
> full pack of shortbread dunked in tin of caramel, burger king, chinese take away, digestives in caramel (cos i run out of shortbread and wanted more caramel), rib eye, cheese, red sauce and mayo in plain breed sanny, few bottles of pear cider
> 
> I have failed you's again :lol:


Rab, 17 weeks to go, walk in the park mate, still enough time to make decent gains before full on dieting commences:thumb:

Getting excited about Nottingham now, just hope im good enough to do the inters myself:cursing:


----------



## Team1

Never know. Might get a wee bit more gains but I think I've got what I'm gonna now

and eating but in search or more would be a fruitless mission...much like the fruitless

Produce of weemans nutsack the jaffa man :lol:

There's only 13 weeks btw. Well 14 but the last week isn't a counter


----------



## Simon m

dixie normus said:


> All you need is a blue tshirt from the *ANABOLIC CLOTHING tm* range


 Is weeman an advanced enough trainer for *ANABOLIC CLOTHING tm?*


----------



## Tommy10

...drive by whoopsie deal........

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Ok pics of the waterboy 

Really need to get this whole tan thing moving forward lol these should serve as good before pics,imagine i will drop at least 10lbs of water by time you see more pics which will hopefully be just over a weeks time on chest day.


----------



## StephenC

Good pics but still dont quite capture the awesomeness right now


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> Ok pics of the waterboy
> 
> Really need to get this whole tan thing moving forward lol these should serve as good before pics,imagine i will drop at least 10lbs of water by time you see more pics which will hopefully be just over a weeks time on chest day.


You been siting them delts.... lookin awesome pal:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Since we're all photo whooooring.....

have a 3 day beard DRIVE BY :lol: :lol: :rockon:

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:

Moon face comments not welcome pmsl


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Since we're all photo whooooring.....
> 
> have a 3 day beard DRIVE BY :lol: :lol: :rockon:
> 
> :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:
> 
> Moon face comments not welcome pmsl


ya fat c.unt..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.ur like that emmerdale Dingle man


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> ya fat c.unt..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.ur like that emmerdale Dingle man


How very dare you:lol: :lol: :lol:

Get yer ribs out for the lads:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> Ok pics of the waterboy
> 
> Really need to get this whole tan thing moving forward lol these should serve as good before pics,imagine i will drop at least 10lbs of water by time you see more pics which will hopefully be just over a weeks time on chest day.


Fck mate, looking fcking awesome you pr**k

IMO this will be best ever looked

( lazy fcker  )

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ah24

Holy feck Bri, side chest looks immense


----------



## ekko

lookin good m8 fair play


----------



## FATBOY

wow condition is dialing in buddy come the day you shuould be shredded


----------



## Kate1976

I would rep you but I can't


----------



## Ryan16

awesome mate :thumb: arms look huge! cant wait to see what the conditions like on the day :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> Looking very lean weeman
> 
> you are gonna be peeled on stage no doubt and you have done great job of holding size!
> 
> Do you attribute size retention to DNP at all? I am same weight started blast at now water has come off but quite obviously leaner??? I have never been anywhere near 96kg with outline of abs!! and have had strength increases when recovering from the DNP also along with muscles so full they lierally hurt when fully flexed?


I was contemplating the same thing last night.... Something weird is happenening to me now that dnp is clearing my system but I'll update it in my own journal to keep a note....


----------



## Greyphantom

weeman said:


> Ok pics of the waterboy
> 
> Really need to get this whole tan thing moving forward lol these should serve as good before pics,imagine i will drop at least 10lbs of water by time you see more pics which will hopefully be just over a weeks time on chest day.


Water boy my ar$e...!!! looking amazing there mate, you are going to cane it... very inspiring...


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Good pics but still dont quite capture the awesomeness right now


i know mate,but i'm a whole lotta awesome to capture,pics just never cut it :lol: :lol:



Rossco700 said:


> You been siting them delts.... lookin awesome pal:thumbup1:


thanks mate 

For a change that is actually them unsited mate,in fact shockingly i am site free in that pic,was giving them a rest as they were getting them sore,i gotta give them eod onslaught for the next 5 weeks now tho:cool2:



jw007 said:


> Fck mate, looking fcking awesome you pr**k
> 
> IMO this will be best ever looked
> 
> ( lazy fcker  )
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx


lmao hope it will be bestest version of me yet mate,still too soon to tell in my own head,but fingers are crossed,your helping hand in this has been more than appreciated too:thumbup1:

more on the lazy fker thing shortly

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



ah24 said:


> Holy feck Bri, side chest looks immense


thanks buddy


----------



## weeman

ekko said:


> lookin good m8 fair play


thanks mate:thumb:



FATBOY said:


> wow condition is dialing in buddy come the day you shuould be shredded


Its getting there mate,will feel calmer once/if i get it nailed 



Kate1976 said:


> I would rep you but I can't


um,in that case i'm sure i'll think of some other way you can do something for me:devil2: 



Ryan16 said:


> awesome mate :thumb: arms look huge! cant wait to see what the conditions like on the day :thumbup1:


i cant wait to see what condition will be like either mate,suspense is killing me lololol


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> Looking very lean weeman
> 
> you are gonna be peeled on stage no doubt and you have done great job of holding size!
> 
> Do you attribute size retention to DNP at all? I am same weight started blast at now water has come off but quite obviously leaner??? I have never been anywhere near 96kg with outline of abs!! and have had strength increases when recovering from the DNP also along with muscles so full they lierally hurt when fully flexed?


cheers mate,yeah as i mentioned earlier in journal my weight always comes back up to virtual start of DNP cycle weight but much much leaner,which is a very nice thing indeed 



Greyphantom said:


> Water boy my ar$e...!!! looking amazing there mate, you are going to cane it... very inspiring...


lol believe me mate that is a very very watery version of me,and thanks buddy


----------



## weeman

lazy bastrd DNP run number 3

Decided on a whim (as all my best laid plans are decided pmsl) between last night and this morning that being as i am swimming in water i may as well chuck in the remainder of the DNP i have lying here on low dose 

I have enough to run it for 9 days at 200mg but instead i will be running it for 7 days with a cpl of days at 400mg in the middle,then once the run is done,wait for the water to drain,glycogen to refill and with any luck a week this friday will have a very very lean,dry full version of myself with jsut the remainder of three weeks to diet into show.

So here we go again,tho i am taking solice in fact that i will not lose it mentally this time on just 200mg as its a walk in the park compared to what has been experienced so far


----------



## DB

looking monsterous Bri, how long to go?


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> looking monsterous Bri, how long to go?


thanks mate  5 weeks yesterday mate,getting close now!

I am soooo hittin the sunbeds today,i look like a ghost in those pics lol


----------



## weeman

oh also ment to add folks,dropped 4lbs overnight from yesterday


----------



## Uriel

Moving along very nicely mate, the DNP does not sound pleasant but you seem to do well physically on it.

How is your eating going? Cheat?

hang on to that size and when the condition comes right in - you wll be looking skinless


----------



## weeman

Uriel said:


> Moving along very nicely mate, the DNP does not sound pleasant but you seem to do well physically on it.
> 
> How is your eating going? Cheat?
> 
> hang on to that size and when the condition comes right in - you wll be looking skinless


thanks mate 

it defo aint pleasant mate but its a super useful tool

If i can hold the size and fullness for the day i will be super happy camper,well will be if its skinless as well lol

still cheating mate,spent day on saturday at a sensible pace,saying sensible pace i ended up 230lbs before i hit bed that night which was basically weight i was on day 1 of prep pmsl


----------



## pastanchicken

Awesome pics mate, looking great :thumbup1:


----------



## DB

weeman said:


> thanks mate
> 
> it defo aint pleasant mate but its a super useful tool
> 
> If i can hold the size and fullness for the day i will be super happy camper,well will be if its skinless as well lol
> 
> still cheating mate,spent day on saturday at a sensible pace,saying sensible pace i ended up 230lbs before i hit bed that night which was basically weight i was on day 1 of prep pmsl


Damn 5 weeks will see u looking nuts mate, what weight class?

Will u be doing the finals too after u qualify?

Surely it must be more satisfying going up against proper bodybuilders (English  )?

mwahaha we've booked the hotel in notts already so u bloody better!


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> Damn 5 weeks will see u looking nuts mate, what weight class?
> 
> Will u be doing the finals too after u qualify?
> 
> Surely it must be more satisfying going up against proper bodybuilders (English  )?
> 
> mwahaha we've booked the hotel in notts already so u bloody better!


no idea what weight class yet mate,i am 220 today (was 221 in those pics) so its looking like i might be in the over 90's but guess ultimately wont know till the day,few weeks ago i was certain i was gnr be under 90's lol

No not gnr do the finals if i qualify mate,dont feel i would be competitive enough in the over 90's,most guys will be shorter than me and weighing in nearer the top end of the class in peeled nik,i would need to be right at the top end of that class to have any hope of making a dent!

But rest assured the plan is to be at Nottingham regardless,i already have 1 guy in the classics (team1-Rab) and hopefully a second with Stephenc so i cant not go and support the guys i helped prep,i however will be there in full on henched up shagging mode,thats the only post contest plans i have at the moment :lol: :thumb:


----------



## DB

weeman said:


> no idea what weight class yet mate,i am 220 today (was 221 in those pics) so its looking like i might be in the over 90's but guess ultimately wont know till the day,few weeks ago i was certain i was gnr be under 90's lol
> 
> No not gnr do the finals if i qualify mate,dont feel i would be competitive enough in the over 90's,most guys will be shorter than me and weighing in nearer the top end of the class in peeled nik,i would need to be right at the top end of that class to have any hope of making a dent!
> 
> But rest assured the plan is to be at Nottingham regardless,i already have 1 guy in the classics (team1-Rab) and hopefully a second with Stephenc so i cant not go and support the guys i helped prep,i however will be there in full on henched up shagging mode,thats the only post contest plans i have at the moment :lol: :thumb:


sweet, will be good to meet u finally albeit in shagging mode, just keep that ginger infected spunk gun away from my biatch  lmfao

how tall are u mate?

I feel you're being very harsh on yourself about not being competitive in the u100kg's but i guess we'll see from the qualifier etc.


----------



## big silver back

Just seen your pics mate, looking increadible gonna do some damage i reckon :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

Rossco700 said:


> Since we're all photo whooooring.....
> 
> have a 3 day beard DRIVE BY :lol: :lol: :rockon:
> 
> :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:
> 
> Moon face comments not welcome pmsl


You look like Peter Sutcliffe:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> sweet, will be good to meet u finally albeit in shagging mode, just keep that ginger infected spunk gun away from my biatch  lmfao
> 
> how tall are u mate?
> 
> I feel you're being very harsh on yourself about not being competitive in the u100kg's but i guess we'll see from the qualifier etc.


aaah mate you just know am gnr cum in my own hand and shake yours and Briars hands mwuhahahaha

I'm tiniest smidge under 5'9'' mate,i think standing next to the top guys at national level they will prob make me look stringy,buuuuuuut having said that i am defo a never say never type of guy so will really depend how i look and do come August the 1st,really this show was a plate to get my sh1t together and boost into a good rebound and set me up for the start of the scottish season as prep starts for that in January,short term goal is to get top 6 finish in class 2 at the brits next year,wanna redeem my abysmal showing from last year with a bang 



big silver back said:


> Just seen your pics mate, looking increadible gonna do some damage i reckon :thumbup1:


cheers big butty,lets hope so mate lets hope so!!


----------



## WRT

weeman said:


> Ok pics of the waterboy
> 
> Really need to get this whole tan thing moving forward lol these should serve as good before pics,imagine i will drop at least 10lbs of water by time you see more pics which will hopefully be just over a weeks time on chest day.


That's fckin it, I'm shagging you and Ser in Leeds


----------



## weeman

WRT said:


> That's fckin it, I'm shagging you and Ser in Leeds


pmsl mate your gnr need a cock extension cos i'll be in a different room :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> pmsl mate your gnr need a cock extension cos i'll be in a different room :lol:


Fvck me, the hotels gonna love you 2 in the morning:lol: :lol: :lol: which rooms gonna be the place to be? Thats the question:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Rossco700 said:


> Fvck me, the hotels gonna love you 2 in the morning:lol: :lol: :lol: which rooms gonna be the place to be? Thats the question:lol: :lol:


Well Ser's room is developing a guest list akin to a nightclubs VIP area lol but mines a private do:thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> Well Ser's room is developing a guest list akin to a nightclubs VIP area lol but mines a private do:thumbup1:


pmsl.... *reminded......I sh1t you not, I was in a VIP room in Belfast a few months ago, along with the usual chav A holes was DJ Lisa Lashes..... anyway, before I could cream my pants as she is FIT.... my best mate was licking the tonsils of the one and only Titty Von Tramp, my buddy was pickled on class A's and didn't give a sh1te, hilarious mate..... sorry for the hijack but you reminded me with the VIP quip.... for those not in the know, google Titty Von Tramp for a giggle:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> aaah mate you just know am gnr cum in my own hand and shake yours and Briars hands mwuhahahaha


 h34r:

do that and il chop your pork sword off


----------



## weeman

MissBC said:


> h34r:
> 
> do that and il chop your pork sword off


queue comedy scene where Briar tries to avoid anything resembling physical contact with Weeman at brits :lol: :lol:

Think of it this way Briar,over those two days,somewhere,at some point,your gnr be unaware of me creeping up from behind and placing my bare hand on your shoulder,in your mind straight away you'll be thinking 'did he or didnt he,the dirty bastrd'

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> pmsl.... *reminded......I sh1t you not, I was in a VIP room in Belfast a few months ago, along with the usual chav A holes was DJ Lisa Lashes..... anyway, before I could cream my pants as she is FIT.... my best mate was licking the tonsils of the one and only Titty Von Tramp, my buddy was pickled on class A's and didn't give a sh1te, hilarious mate..... sorry for the hijack but you reminded me with the VIP quip.... for those not in the know, *google Titty Von Tramp for a giggle* :lol: :lol: :lol:


(...dont need too)


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> queue comedy scene where Briar tries to avoid anything resembling physical contact with Weeman at brits :lol: :lol:
> 
> Think of it this way Briar,over those two days,somewhere,at some point,your gnr be unaware of me creeping up from behind and placing my bare hand on your shoulder,in your mind straight away you'll be thinking 'did he or didnt he,the dirty bastrd'
> 
> :lol: :lol:


i have to say that if you creep up behind me it wont be your cum coated hand that il be concerned about you dirty bast*rd.

But if it happens that means il just have to go back to the hotel with DB and get even more dirty to ensure the shower is worthwhile


----------



## weeman

MissBC said:


> i have to say that if you creep up behind me it wont be your cum coated hand that il be concerned about you dirty bast*rd.
> 
> But if it happens that means il just have to go back to the hotel with DB and get even more dirty to ensure the shower is worthwhile


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

nothing can wash off the stain from the touch of a p1ssy ginge Briar,i stain your skin faster than DNP,i am the dirt that cannot be washed off mwuuuhahahahahaha


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> nothing can wash off the stain from the touch of a p1ssy ginge Briar,i stain your skin faster than DNP,i am the dirt that cannot be washed off mwuuuhahahahahaha


 :cursing: well then keep your mitts off me or you will have to answer to DB as he will be left with a ****y ginge stained girlfriend


----------



## strange_days

Looking sick Bri, keep it coming mate get that water off


----------



## weeman

MissBC said:


> :cursing: well then keep your mitts off me or you will have to answer to DB as he will be left with a ****y ginge stained girlfriend


aaah he'll be stained too Bri,he'll be caught up in a gunwar with me,you know how it goes,someone has camera out for candid pics,boys get the guns out,flash goes off,before DB realises it he's got a handprint glowing on his back like its radioactive from my disease.

You'll know who has been in contact with me that day,they'll all have orange glowing bits somewhere on them.


----------



## weeman

pastanchicken said:


> Awesome pics mate, looking great
> 
> :thumbup1:


thanks buddy 



strange_days said:


> Looking sick Bri, keep it coming mate get that water off


cheers mate,but water gotta stay for a bit unfortunately,all in good time


----------



## DB

weeman said:


> aaah he'll be stained too Bri,he'll be caught up in a gunwar with me,you know how it goes,someone has camera out for candid pics,boys get the guns out,flash goes off,before DB realises it he's got a handprint glowing on his back like its radioactive from my disease.
> 
> You'll know who has been in contact with me that day,they'll all have orange glowing bits somewhere on them.


Haha! gunwars! I got some 500mg/ml test which I don't get on with at ALL! so will smash that in the guns for some site swelling before hand!

****y Ginge juice on my bird is far less important than gunwars!


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> ****y Ginge juice on my bird is far less important than gunwars!


FU*KIN PR*CK

:cursing:


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> Haha! gunwars! I got some 500mg/ml test which I don't get on with at ALL! so will smash that in the guns for some site swelling before hand!
> 
> ****y Ginge juice on my bird is far less important than gunwars!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ah mate i'll be so site injected i'll barely be able to move the fukers PMSL and to top that if i can make it happen i'll be doing another GH blast on the run into that show,i'll be like a cartoon (hopefully)


----------



## weeman

MissBC said:


> FU*KIN PR*CK
> 
> :cursing:


Bri Bri,calm down,sometimes in life we have to prioritise certain things,and the opertunity to potentially beat me in the GUNWARS tm may only come but once a year,a bit like christmas.


----------



## DB

my arms are seriously **** tho i need to get some size on them! u gotta be rocking 20's easy..

damn it!


----------



## Hardc0re

Just noticed ur pics mate. Looking really good.

Are you the only person in the UK that has avoided the sun? lol.


----------



## Team1

Hardc0re said:


> Just noticed ur pics mate. Looking really good.
> 
> Are you the only person in the UK that has avoided the sun? lol.


Dont let the MT2 enhanced brown hair fool you mate. Hes a ginger. Thats why he aint got any colour

Infact....when you think of the level of deception that MT2 can give to gingers...i think the new Tory goverment should bring in a policy where gingers have to wear some sort of identification..bit like a Yellow star of David :lol:

We cant let them slink around unwittingly fcuking up the gene pool with more gingerness


----------



## StephenC

My "chicken haired" training partner is now in-ginge-nito thanks to mt2 and some blonde bleach so theyre well worth the watching :lol:

Bri, did you get my text mate, havent heard anything back but that iphone is a bugger for not getting texts :cursing:


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> my arms are seriously **** tho i need to get some size on them! u gotta be rocking 20's easy..
> 
> damn it!


fuk mate i wish i had 20's,i never measure during prep as my fragile mind cant cope with seeing the tape shrink,and offseason only time i hit 20 so far is pumped and i aint counting that!



Hardc0re said:


> Just noticed ur pics mate. Looking really good.
> 
> Are you the only person in the UK that has avoided the sun? lol.


PMSL i actually have stupid vest tan but shall be hammering beds over next few weeks 



Team1 said:


> Dont let the MT2 enhanced brown hair fool you mate. Hes a ginger. Thats why he aint got any colour
> 
> Infact....when you think of the level of deception that MT2 can give to gingers...i think the new Tory goverment should bring in a policy where gingers have to wear some sort of identification..bit like a Yellow star of David :lol:
> 
> We cant let them slink around unwittingly fcuking up the gene pool with more gingerness


cock

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



StephenC said:


> My "chicken haired" training partner is now in-ginge-nito thanks to mt2 and some blonde bleach so theyre well worth the watching :lol:
> 
> Bri, did you get my text mate, havent heard anything back but that iphone is a bugger for not getting texts :cursing:


sorry mate,ment to answer,go ahead without me on this one,indesicive cvnts,they can miss boat this time


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> fuk mate i wish i had 20's,i never measure during prep as my fragile mind cant cope with seeing the tape shrink,and offseason only time i hit 20 so far is pumped and i aint counting that!
> 
> PMSL i actually have stupid vest tan but shall be hammering beds over next few weeks
> 
> cock
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> sorry mate,ment to answer,go ahead without me on this one,indesicive cvnts,they can miss boat this time


NP I'll get a couple in as I cant afford to have too many with the new "avenue" hopefully being trialed asap.

Re vest tan, let me know if you need that topped up too:cool:

Tried the prami yet?


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> NP I'll get a couple in as I cant afford to have too many with the new "avenue" hopefully being trialed asap.
> 
> Re vest tan, let me know if you need that topped up too:cool:
> 
> *Tried the prami ye*t?


no mate not had chance yet,had sleepy sickness since weekend so not delved to try out sexual sides of the thing as not been able to stay awake long enough by time kids have went to bed to do any sexing lolol


----------



## Tiger81

Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu son of a bitch!

Looking fantastic in the pics, chest is insane mate.


----------



## XJPX

Bri, awesome.....cnt wait to see results from next run.....i jus finished my second dnp run yday....

once uv got 3 weeks to go, wat will u do?...once im bk from hol il b doing another dnp run and seeing where i am....but just after dnp wats next?...more cardio and less cals and then going flat :s ??


----------



## kitt81

Rossco700 said:


> pmsl.... *reminded......I sh1t you not, I was in a VIP room in Belfast a few months ago, along with the usual chav A holes was DJ Lisa Lashes..... anyway, before I could cream my pants as she is FIT.... my best mate was licking the tonsils of the one and only Titty Von Tramp, my buddy was pickled on class A's and didn't give a sh1te, hilarious mate..... sorry for the hijack but you reminded me with the VIP quip.... for those not in the know, google Titty Von Tramp for a giggle:lol: :lol: :lol:


FPSML!!!! :lol: :lol:

big titty is fking mental!!! hes really funny too!! l was in yello (niteclub) one nite and he sauntered past wearin 2 plastic buckets on his chest, kinda like the madona thing wi the cones lol!!

alota the girls here would kill for his legs too lol!


----------



## Ser

He won't be upping cardio or dropping cals if there is no need...just see how it goes i guess, he going at a nice pace and still has alot of wee tricks up his sleeve, should they be needed


----------



## Rossco700

TASTY TASTY GRUB'S UP DRIIIIIIVE BY :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> no mate not had chance yet,had sleepy sickness since weekend so not delved to try out sexual sides of the thing as not been able to stay awake long enough by time kids have went to bed to do any sexing lolol


I think iirc that the effects come more from prolonged use and the effects on d2 & d3 dopamine receptors, I'm actually thinking that maybe you should leave them alone until post show as it's use can make you crave carbs due to the dopamine interaction, not too dissimilar to ghb which I've no doubt you have no experience of :lol:


----------



## Ser

I think thats the plan Stephen....i'm a bit feert to try them....them builders were looking a bit tasty today(well, it feels like FOREVER since we didn't fall asleep on the sofa and eventually crawl up to bed-to sleep:eek: )


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> I think thats the plan Stephen....i'm a bit feert to try them....them builders were looking a bit tasty today(well, it feels like FOREVER since we didn't fall asleep on the sofa and eventually crawl up to bed-to sleep:eek: )


Def best to stick with the status quo until the job is done and silverware a plenty is on our table at whichever restaurant we choose to smash post show and pre nightclub:thumbup1:


----------



## Ser

I don't eat at shows...cotton mouth:whistling:

:lol:

Its alright for you to say leave it alone till after show...it fekkin 5 weeks away! Maybe the builders not such a bad thing afterall:lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> I don't eat at shows...cotton mouth:whistling:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Its alright for you to say leave it alone till after show...it fekkin 5 weeks away! Maybe the builders not such a bad thing afterall:lol: :lol:


Very easy for me to say, I could cut mine off just now for all use it is :lol:


----------



## Huntingground

Mrs Weeman, can I come and party in your room please :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## Ser

Not until you post a pic


----------



## Huntingground

OK. Coming tomorrow.


----------



## Ser

StephenC said:


> Very easy for me to say, I could cut mine off just now for all use it is :lol:


I have run out of batteries:cursing: You know the world has gone to pot when Ser has no batteries:laugh:

The roof guys had power tools that sounded like they vibrate...i did actually consider going out and asking to borrow it... :whistling:


----------



## Ser

I get frustrated......


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> I get frustrated......


Last thing on my mind just now tbh so not feeling you pain at all :lol:


----------



## weeman

Tiger81 said:


> Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu son of a bitch!
> 
> Looking fantastic in the pics, chest is insane mate.


lol cheers paddy,hope the next batch of pics are a big leap on from the last 



XJPX said:


> Bri, awesome.....cnt wait to see results from next run.....i jus finished my second dnp run yday....
> 
> once uv got 3 weeks to go, wat will u do?...once im bk from hol il b doing another dnp run and seeing where i am....but just after dnp wats next?...more cardio and less cals and then going flat :s ??


cheers J,how did you get on with your second run?

After this low dose run of DNP i will with any luck hold all macro's where they are and keep cardio as is and cruise on in,or thats the hopeful plan anyway,past 3 days its looking like i am getting leaner throughout the day almost by the hour! i know bulk of last weeks water dropping out is going a ways towards that but also seeing beyond that and muscles starting to get that 3d look as the detail starting to pop back through,which considering i am getting flatter by the day is pleasing me no end!



Mrs Weeman said:


> He won't be upping cardio or dropping cals if there is no need...just see how it goes i guess, he going at a nice pace and still has alot of wee tricks up his sleeve, should they be needed


she speaketh the truth 

slut.



Rossco700 said:


> TASTY TASTY GRUB'S UP DRIIIIIIVE BY :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


i had two servings of that yesterday mate,and plan on another two today:rockon:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> I think iirc that the effects come more from prolonged use and the effects on d2 & d3 dopamine receptors, I'm actually thinking that maybe you should leave them alone until post show as it's use can make you crave carbs due to the dopamine interaction, not too dissimilar to ghb which I've no doubt you have no experience of :lol:





Mrs Weeman said:


> I think thats the plan Stephen....i'm a bit feert to try them....them builders were looking a bit tasty today(well, it feels like FOREVER since we didn't fall asleep on the sofa and eventually crawl up to bed-to sleep:eek: )





StephenC said:
 

> Def best to stick with the status quo until the job is done and silverware a plenty is on our table at whichever restaurant we choose to smash post show and pre nightclub:thumbup1:





Mrs Weeman said:


> I don't eat at shows...cotton mouth:whistling:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Its alright for you to say leave it alone till after show...it fekkin 5 weeks away! Maybe the builders not such a bad thing afterall:lol: :lol:


problem recitified last night,ploughed Mrs wee into bed and even made the bitch sweat:thumbup1:

Yeah Stephen most likely leaving the prammi till after the show just in case it interferes with anything just now,then shall use it to systematically sexually destroy Ser before using it to power my way through a fukdate i have at end of August,god help the poor girl.:laugh:

Of course now i have said i will sexually destroy Ser using it the twisted cow will no doubt do her usual and refuse to be beaten leaving me an asthamtic,sweating mound in the corner pmsl


----------



## weeman

Huntingground said:


> Mrs Weeman, can I come and party in your room please :thumb: :bounce:





Mrs Weeman said:


> Not until you post a pic





Huntingground said:


> OK. Coming tomorrow.


The girl works fast :lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> I have run out of batteries:cursing: You know the world has gone to pot when Ser has no batteries:laugh:
> 
> The roof guys had power tools that sounded like they vibrate...i did actually consider going out and asking to borrow it... :whistling:


PMSL i would actually rep you for that you dirty bitch but it wont let me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

Mrs Weeman said:


> I get frustrated......


 :bounce: :bounce: AT LAST!!!!!!!! Not feeling frustrated this morning....today i feel like that IrnBru advert...you know the one where the guy is walkiing along with all the wildlife to 'happy' music?(not the end though, when he turns out to be a butcher after herding them into his shop...oh wait, it is a bit like that too! :lol: ) Well, thats me this morning:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Would say full of beans...but we all know Bri ain't got no beans left:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

and a t-spoon would hardly be 'full' either:lol:

Sorry:laugh:


----------



## Simon m

Mrs Weeman said:


> and a t-spoon would hardly be 'full' either:lol:


Mr W should be on the HCG when I used it I had so much muck I could have hosed down scores of whores.


----------



## weeman

Mrs Weeman said:


> :bounce: :bounce: AT LAST!!!!!!!! Not feeling frustrated this morning....today i feel like that IrnBru advert...you know the one where the guy is walkiing along with all the wildlife to 'happy' music?(not the end though, when he turns out to be a butcher after herding them into his shop...oh wait, it is a bit like that too! :lol: ) Well, thats me this morning:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Would say full of beans...but we all know Bri ain't got no beans left:lol: :lol:





Mrs Weeman said:


> and a t-spoon would hardly be 'full' either:lol:
> 
> Sorry:laugh:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: love you too,you fkn bike:lol: :lol: :lol:

Let it be noted also i actually turned her down for round two afterwards,she slags me for this but i blame her impecable timing off waiting till the dead of night to try and ransack me in first place.

So i hurt the biatch with my cock on the first round in vain attaempt to do the job right.

turns out i didnt do the job right.

(tho the fuker was a sweaty wrecked mess non the less:thumbup1



Simon m said:


> Mr W should be on the HCG when I used it I had so much muck I could have hosed down scores of whores.


mate it never really makes any difference to mine,obviously my near 3 year cycle has took its toll on that front :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Lazy bastrd DNP update.

On day three now of DNP low dose run,i upped dose ( :lol: ) using cpl extra tabs that were left by halfing them to make the middle 4 days of the run 300mg a day,today being second of the 300mg days.

Weight is down 5.5lbs since starting run as would be expected,usual inferno when consuming carbs,overheating beyond belief at night,but once again as mentioned many times previously i already run super hot without the stuff.

Feeling of utterly fukdness is much less on this run at low dose so thats nice,will say tho that if i get behind in my meals (like today for instance) the lethargy is incredible.

So anyway thats that for the time being,mindset is focused solidly on cheat day,had Ser hide away in advance my carrot cake,choc hobnobs and bar of bournville choc orange.

Oh and a tub of strawb cheesecake hagen daz.

yep its the midweek Peak of Pain tm cue torment from the spastic and the classic one:cursing: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

My pain is at new levels mate, so close to breaking point 24/7 just now but almost enjoying it as I'm convincing myself that pain = results

text you in a minute, may pop by shortly if your about :thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

I might have to try some DNP, I'm curious to see if sides are as bad as people are saying:lol: Costs quite a bit though.


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> My pain is at new levels mate, so close to breaking point 24/7 just now but almost enjoying it as I'm convincing myself that pain = results
> 
> text you in a minute, may pop by shortly if your about :thumbup1:


pain does equal results mate,thats for sure!



WRT said:


> I might have to try some DNP, I'm curious to see if sides are as bad as people are saying:lol: Costs quite a bit though.


yes mate,it is as bad and worse than what people are saying,believe me,i aint no drama queen and tolerance levels for suffering is high,but when this sh1t grips you mid cycle when your depleted and worn down from weeks of dieting etc,my god do you ever want to pack it all in!


----------



## hilly

weeman im excited for ure cheat for u haha


----------



## StephenC

hilly said:


> weeman im excited for ure cheat for u haha


I'm planning a surprise attack on the weeman house to eat every cheat in the vicinity at 12.01am on Saturday, no carbs in a week ninja style :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Go on Weeman... hardcore all the way... actually you have me thinking now, as I want to look my best for when I hit the family back in Aus/NZ I might run a course or two myself... but later when its not so hot...


----------



## weeman

*Tesco value bodybuilder flybye*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huntingground

Is that your cheat meal for the weekend? If so, are you cutting back :lol:


----------



## weeman

Huntingground said:


> Is that your cheat meal for the weekend? If so, are you cutting back :lol:


 :lol: :lol: it actually did include a surprise buy cheat but the rest was all diet stuff,walked by the reduced section and lo and behold there was a cadburys choclate fresh cream cake,who isnt gnr buy that,so its went straight in the freezer ready to be destoyed on saturday.

Along with a lemon cheesecake too :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

with half your head cut out and the expression your pulling you got a stallone look about you :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

...kaching....


----------



## Ser

Ryan16 said:


> with half your head cut out and the expression your pulling you got a junkie look about you :lol:


Fixed:lol:


----------



## Ryan16

LMFAO ser :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> *Tesco value bodybuilder flybye*
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNS:2guns: :2guns:


----------



## dixie normus

Rossco700 said:


> GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNS:2guns: :2guns:


sneaky fcuker probably did a few reps with the shopping before photo whorage:laugh:


----------



## rs007

dixie normus said:


> sneaky fcuker probably did a few reps with the shopping before photo whorage:laugh:


We had just trained bi's :lol:

Plus we arrived, then Rab arrived... so Brian let Rab go in first (Rab was in a red skin tight top) then ran out and immediately started doing rapid pressups with his hands on the ground and feet on the bonnet of the motor.

Only when he felt suitably pumped, did he chase Rab into the tesco :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

rs007 said:


> We had just trained bi's :lol:
> 
> Plus we arrived, then Rab arrived... so Brian let Rab go in first (Rab was in a red skin tight top) then ran out and immediately started doing rapid pressups with his hands on the ground and feet on the bonnet of the motor.
> 
> Only when he felt suitably pumped, did he chase Rab into the tesco :lol:


Bicep boys the lot of ya..... next ye'll be munchin on naps:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

Rossco700 said:


> Bicep boys the lot of ya..... next ye'll be munchin on naps:lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes, but we are bicep boys what actually have da biceps

:lol:

Actually, I was discussing this with Rab the other day. I see our wee growing gang of competitive bbers in Glencairn kinda like the group in Pumping Iron, we just need to argue over who is who

I mean obviously I am Arnie

Brian is either Franco, or more likely Ken Waller due to being a sneaky fvcking plotting ginger cnt

Rab I am kinda thinking of as Lou Ferrigno cos he comes over a bit "special" like

:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

rs007 said:


> Yes, but we are bicep boys what actually have da biceps
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Actually, I was discussing this with Rab the other day. I see our wee growing gang of competitive bbers in Glencairn kinda like the group in Pumping Iron, we just need to argue over who is who
> 
> I mean obviously I am Arnie
> 
> Brian is either Franco, or more likely Ken Waller due to being a sneaky fvcking plotting ginger cnt
> 
> Rab I am kinda thinking of as Lou Ferrigno cos he comes over a bit "special" like
> 
> :lol:


pmsl.... the scene in Pumping Iron when Lou's old man was trying to show him how to do a front double bi.... "slowly bring them up, looking at your bi's and grining....... show them you're better"... or something along those lines, Lou just looked a bit dolly dimple when he was tryin to re-create it.... funny as:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Mrs Weeman said:


> Fixed:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: LMFAO you fukn she-hulk looking bitch.



rs007 said:


> We had just trained bi's :lol:
> 
> Plus we arrived, then Rab arrived... so Brian let Rab go in first (Rab was in a red skin tight top) then ran out and immediately started doing rapid pressups with his hands on the ground and feet on the bonnet of the motor.
> 
> Only when he felt suitably pumped, did he chase Rab into the tesco :lol:


Thats about right lmao some subtle concentration curls with gym bag in passenger seat too :lol:



rs007 said:


> Yes, but we are bicep boys what actually have da biceps
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Actually, I was discussing this with Rab the other day. I see our wee growing gang of competitive bbers in Glencairn kinda like the group in Pumping Iron, we just need to argue over who is who
> 
> I mean obviously I am Arnie
> 
> Brian is either Franco, or more likely Ken Waller due to being a sneaky fvcking plotting ginger cnt
> 
> Rab I am kinda thinking of as Lou Ferrigno cos he comes over a bit "special" like
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol::lol:i was gnr say i gotta be the token gigne Waller,tho minus ginger 'fro lolol


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol::lol:i was gnr say i gotta be the token gigne Waller,tho minus ginger 'fro lolol


mate that ginger fro musta been a trade mark, coz even in the 70's surely it wasn't fashionable:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: LMFAO you fukn she-hulk looking bitch.
> 
> Thats about right lmao some subtle concentration curls with gym bag in passenger seat too :lol:
> 
> :lol: :lol::lol:i was gnr say i gotta be the token gigne Waller,tho minus ginger 'fro lolol


In fact, Id say you are more like Robbie Robinson, on account of you being black and all


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> In fact, Id say you are more like Robbie Robinson, on account of you being black and all


or maybe even Ed Corney cos he sexed everything that moved:lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

Id say Rammers is more of the big blonde dude in pumping iron..know hiom thats the teacher with the daughter and is a bit of a gimp?


----------



## SALKev

Mike Katz? :lol:


----------



## rs007

Sorry, Mike Katz slot aready filled :lol:


----------



## winger

weeman said:


> *Tesco value bodybuilder flybye*
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


And look how natural he looks...lol

I will tell ya, Ka fing Boom weeman!


----------



## weeman

Day 4 of Lazy bastrd DNP run 3.

Woke up 10 mins ago and am now 8lbs lighter than i was on Saturday morning,so again as expected,i think bodyweight may rise a touch today as yesterdays meals were fuked up from the get go and didnt get second meal till 2pm,so finished the day well behind.

Legs and general rest of body is thru noticabely more this morning due to the drop so that is pleasant,tho feel like i am super flat again,which is to be expected i guess!


----------



## Simon m

Very impressive stuff with the Tesco Flyby.

I must take my crew into Waitrose and get some organic pulses and capture on film as we're ever so posh!


----------



## weeman

weight seems to have stabalised today and holding at 211.5lbs,was exact same yest morning BUT noticabely leaner (and flatter) today,so it will be exciting to see where my bodyweight punts back up to next week for the glide in on the last 4 weeks 

MONUMENTAL CRAP DAY UPDATE.

one of those days,long story short due to many chains of events ended up by nearly 4pm today had only had 50g prot and thats it,frustrated beyond belief,super tired,DNP lethargy,fkn stupid heat from the gorgeous weather,was fit for fuk all by time got to gym,Rams lifted my spirits,had quick look at me then ordered me to get home and get eating my cheat grub early.

I now have a smile on my face,since i got in i have nailed about 200g of utterly crap carbs,and they tasted awesome,tho the DNP heat rush is torturous.

Will it stop me eating more? will it fuk :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Are you in the middle of your DNP run, ie. have you upped the dose, or are you still at 200mg?


----------



## WRT

I can officially say I weigh more than weeman, my life is complete:lol: :lol: Enjoy your cheat mate


----------



## weeman

Rossco700 said:


> Are you in the middle of your DNP run, ie. have you upped the dose, or are you still at 200mg?


yeah mate i am on day 5 of 7 day run,last day of 300mg dropping to 200mg tomoz 



WRT said:


> I can officially say I weigh more than weeman, my life is complete:lol: :lol: Enjoy your cheat mate


lol that may be true matey,but your also about 10% bodyfat higher than me too :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

weeman said:


> lol that may be true matey,but your also about 10% bodyfat higher than me too :lol: :lol:


This is true:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> yeah mate i am on day 5 of 7 day run,last day of 300mg dropping to 200mg tomoz


So safe to say there is a significant difference between 200mg & 300mg? Does the "good" of increasing the dose for a couple of days out-weigh the bad, if you know what I mean???


----------



## weeman

Rossco700 said:


> So safe to say there is a significant difference between 200mg & 300mg? Does the "good" of increasing the dose for a couple of days out-weigh the bad, if you know what I mean???


dont know so much a huge difference in the suffering mate,defo noticable tho,as for good outweighing the bad here,no such thing mate,there is only tolerating what needs to happen :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> dont know so much a huge difference in the suffering mate,defo noticable tho,as for good outweighing the bad here,no such thing mate,there is only tolerating what needs to happen :lol: :lol:


Aye kinda know what you mean there, regards tolerating what needs to happen..... ye know??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Rossco, IMO without sounding blaze about it;

200mg piece of p1ss and well worth doing with everything else in order.

400mg hard work but significant results for the pain.

600mg life starts to become tortuos, thinking becomes a chore, sleeping is non existent, mental health starts sliding.

800mg just don't!


----------



## Rossco700

StephenC said:


> Rossco, IMO without sounding blaze about it;
> 
> 200mg piece of p1ss and well worth doing with everything else in order.
> 
> 400mg hard work but significant results for the pain.
> 
> 600mg life starts to become tortuos, thinking becomes a chore, sleeping is non existent, mental health starts sliding.
> 
> 800mg just don't!


I quite like the way you've put that mate..... not that DNP usage is on my mind, I'm not ready to subject the world to the bone underneath my fat:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Rossco, IMO without sounding blaze about it;
> 
> 200mg piece of p1ss and well worth doing with everything else in order.
> 
> 400mg hard work but significant results for the pain.
> 
> 600mg life starts to become tortuos, thinking becomes a chore, sleeping is non existent, mental health starts sliding.
> 
> 800mg just don't!


Must be dependant on the starting state; when I used 400mg daily in an already depleted state, I'd say I got your 600mg effect plus more - but didn't notice a great change in condition versus what I would have achieved without it.

Do you reckon DNP works better, the more you have on you to burn? I was already very lean / stage ready essentially when I ran it, was just hoping for that final scraping to get me grainy... didn't really work out like that?

I need to experiment further, I reckon low dose medium duration will be best for me.


----------



## Raptor

StephenC said:


> Rossco, IMO without sounding blaze about it;
> 
> 200mg piece of p1ss and well worth doing with everything else in order.
> 
> *400mg hard work but significant results for the pain. *
> 
> 600mg life starts to become tortuos, thinking becomes a chore, sleeping is non existent, mental health starts sliding.
> 
> 800mg just don't!


Lol thats where im going to fit in i think....

Had my 1st 200mg tab at 5:30ish notice a slight warm feeling already!! :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

StephenC said:


> Rossco, IMO without sounding blaze about it;
> 
> 200mg piece of p1ss and well worth doing with everything else in order.
> 
> 400mg hard work but significant results for the pain.
> 
> 600mg life starts to become tortuos, thinking becomes a chore, sleeping is non existent, mental health starts sliding.
> 
> *800mg just don't*!


didnt and after 600mg i never would!


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Must be dependant on the starting state; when I used 400mg daily in an already depleted state, I'd say I got your 600mg effect plus more - but didn't notice a great change in condition versus what I would have achieved without it.
> 
> Do you reckon DNP works better, the more you have on you to burn? I was already very lean / stage ready essentially when I ran it, was just hoping for that final scraping to get me grainy... didn't really work out like that?
> 
> I need to experiment further, I reckon low dose medium duration will be best for me.


I'd say as with everything else in life tolerances are different and no-one should base their dosing on my paraphrasing of dnp above.

I have to say though that yes I do feel dnp is a more effective tool at normal-high bf levels. Also as per my discussions with Weeman pre his dnp runs I think it is a very effective tool at the start of a diet as there is no feedback loop involved.

Therefore you can utilise dnp to get "lean" thus meaning the prep diet utilising the normal tools, eph, clen, t's etc is used at an already lowish bf% rather than trying to utilise them too early, make sense?

IMO, at least for me personally I'll def use dnp during the offseason IF required.


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Must be dependant on the starting state; when I used 400mg daily in an already depleted state, I'd say I got your 600mg effect plus more - but didn't notice a great change in condition versus what I would have achieved without it.
> 
> Do you reckon DNP works better, the more you have on you to burn? I was already very lean / stage ready essentially when I ran it, was just hoping for that final scraping to get me grainy... didn't really work out like that?
> 
> *I need to experiment further, I reckon low dose medium duration will be best for me*.


I have to say i am now wondering wether lower dose would have suited you better at that point too mate,it seems to have made significant change in bf with me this week,i do think that you were leaner than me at the stage you began using it at but we are in same ballpark,like you say,more experimentation needed 



The Raptor said:


> Lol thats where im going to fit in i think....
> 
> Had my 1st 200mg tab at 5:30ish notice a slight warm feeling already!! :thumb:


I'd stick with the 200mg for your first 14 day cycle mate (think i read you were doing 14 days yeah?) and see where that leaves you,think you will be pleasantly surprised,you can always up dose on next cycle if you arent pleased with results,baby steps mate,it may be all you need and that would be a bonus cost wise long term if nothing else 



big_jim_87 said:


> didnt and after 600mg i never would!


did you suffer bad mate aye? was living hell for me lol



StephenC said:


> I'd say as with everything else in life tolerances are different and no-one should base their dosing on my paraphrasing of dnp above.
> 
> I have to say though that yes I do feel dnp is a more effective tool at normal-high bf levels. Also as per my discussions with Weeman pre his dnp runs I think it is a very effective tool at the start of a diet as there is no feedback loop involved.
> 
> Therefore you can utilise dnp to get "lean" thus meaning the prep diet utilising the normal tools, eph, clen, t's etc is used at an already lowish bf% rather than trying to utilise them too early, make sense?
> 
> *IMO, at least for me personally I'll def use dnp during the offseason IF required.*


Yes i will defo be going down that road,will be experimenting a cpl times if possible in the coming offseason by doing dnpa and GH blast back to back,think that could reap interesting results and put me in a very fortunate place come prep time for next year........


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman- yes mate just sat on sofa and swet was running down my face like i dad just shagged the mrs! didnt want to do any thing at all! think it was only like 3 days at that does lol couldnt take it diet was only for fun and to see what dnp can do when i comp ill take the pain for longer!


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> weeman- yes mate just sat on sofa and swet was running down my face like i dad just shagged the mrs! didnt want to do any thing at all! think it was only like 3 days at that does lol couldnt take it diet was only for fun and to see what dnp can do when i comp ill take the pain for longer!


I was exact same mate,sweat p1ssig off me at nothing,couldnt sit on leather couch had to get naked on laminate floor to keep cool,lasted 3 days at that dose also,never again!


----------



## winger

weeman said:


> had to get *naked* on laminate floor to keep cool


My hero!


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> I was exact same mate,sweat p1ssig off me at nothing,couldnt sit on leather couch had to get naked on laminate floor to keep cool,lasted 3 days at that dose also,never again!


lol found my self in cold shower 5xaday for 2days of the 3! horid mate!


----------



## winger

Hey Big Jim, I thought you stole Cons avatar at first glance. :thumbup1:


----------



## XL

winger said:


> Hey Big Jim, I thought you stole Cons avatar at first glance. :thumbup1:


Lol me too.


----------



## weeman

Brandl said:


> Lol me too.


and me too!


----------



## winger

It must have been Ser giving him advice in her I mean his journal. :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

i take that as a big complement..... but dnt tell con er i mean corn as he is now knowen ffs just dnt tell him lol


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> dnt tell con er i mean corn as he is now knowen ffs just dnt tell him lol


That he isn't photogenic (a face only a mum could love) or he has a great back? :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

tbh he knowes both but the later will give him an even bigger head! lol


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> tbh he knowes both but the later will give him an even bigger head! lol


If it does it will make his back look smaller..lol


----------



## winger

Oh yea big daddy oh don'tcha know, first off you look great, second fcuk off.


----------



## winger

A fresh new journal to spam with some eggs beans bacon and spam baby!


----------



## hilly

StephenC said:


> I'd say as with everything else in life tolerances are different and no-one should base their dosing on my paraphrasing of dnp above.
> 
> I have to say though that yes I do feel dnp is a more effective tool at normal-high bf levels. Also as per my discussions with Weeman pre his dnp runs I think it is a very effective tool at the start of a diet as there is no feedback loop involved.
> 
> Therefore you can utilise dnp to get "lean" thus meaning the prep diet utilising the normal tools, eph, clen, t's etc is used at an already lowish bf% rather than trying to utilise them too early, make sense?
> 
> IMO, at least for me personally I'll def use dnp during the offseason IF required.


this makes alot of sense to me ste. using dnp to get leaner at the start of the diet then use normal drugs at a later stage.

I will also be using dnp to clean up during off season i think in an experiment or 2.

Im thinking short fast acting cycles like 4-6 weeks then 2 weeks on low dose test and some dnp then another week to normalise then either go again or come off and re evaluate.


----------



## weeman

hilly said:


> this makes alot of sense to me ste. using dnp to get leaner at the start of the diet then use normal drugs at a later stage.
> 
> I will also be using dnp to clean up during off season i think in an experiment or 2.
> 
> Im thinking short fast acting cycles like 4-6 weeks then 2 weeks on low dose test and some dnp then another week to normalise then either go again or come off and re evaluate.


if your gnr run short cycles but stay on for around 8 week mark i'd stick with long esthers,results wont be any different eh.

Today is last day this prep on DNP and glad to see the back of it for now,i think the culmination of getting into end weeks now,even tho DNP low dose,is taking its toll,starting to feel really super fuked all the time now,sex drive dying in the water,energy low,tolerance low,so i guess the way i should feel at the 4 week out mark lol

Woke up at 217lbs this morning after cheat,this will drop off and then refill back up i am guessing as the week progresses and glycogen comes back on board


----------



## kitt81

alritey bri!! popped into lidl earlier for supplies and i noticed they will be running some good offers this coming week, one being their lean steak mince, 500g for 1.79!! i actually had 3 or 4 trays in my arms to buy then saw the flyers and thought fuk that il come back tomoro lol!!

just thought id let y,all kno as u have mentioned previously about your chilli receipe etc.


----------



## big_jim_87

bri were the hell is ser?


----------



## weeman

She'll be back on tomorrow in full hijaking mode mate,she's been sitting on the doorstep all day waiting on you claiming your birthday pressy :lol:

Quick pic update,today being last day of DNP and post cheat day,so from here on in,or in a few days on anyway,things should start drying out and continue getting the rest of the flub off 

4 weeks out.


----------



## weeman

And one more


----------



## StephenC

Pics defo don't do you justice, even with that camera mate, if you want I'll bring it again at the weekend n do some natural light shots?

Oh and get a Xmas tree pic up


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Pics defo don't do you justice, even with that camera mate, if you want I'll bring it again at the weekend n do some natural light shots?
> 
> Oh and get a Xmas tree pic up


aye mate the bulk of the detail and vascularity is lost in the pics thats for sure,the xmas tree shots ended up looking pants due to being flashed out,prob right and do more again in natural light,plus should be much drier by then too


----------



## big_jim_87

fuk looking very impressing mate!


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> fuk looking very impressing mate!


cheers jim,i'm getting there


----------



## WRT

Jesus christ!

You have hair? :lol:

Seriously though mate, looking fcking awesome!


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> aye mate the bulk of the detail and vascularity is lost in the pics thats for sure,the xmas tree shots ended up looking pants due to being flashed out,prob right and do more again in natural light,plus should be much drier by then too


FFS im just sitting LOL'ng at myself as I realised something, its a good job that mirrors not any bigger or there woulda been a reflection of me in my boxers getting snap happy:lol:


----------



## Ryan16

Looking good bri  not long now!


----------



## weeman

WRT said:


> Jesus christ!
> 
> You have hair? :lol:
> 
> Seriously though mate, looking fcking awesome!


pmsl cheers mate 



StephenC said:


> FFS im just sitting LOL'ng at myself as I realised something, its a good job that mirrors not any bigger or there woulda been a reflection of me in my boxers getting snap happy:lol:


lmao its all perfectly natural stuff,not **** erotic at all :lol: :lol:



Ryan16 said:


> Looking good bri  not long now!


thanks buddy


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

Good Luck weeman....looking great !!


----------



## hilly

lmao and this is you holding a shed load of water. cracking stuff pal looking great


----------



## RACK

Looking awesome in the pics mate!!!

Oh I owe you a thanks too, the "open shirt chest out" look worked a treat on holiday


----------



## big silver back

Looking brill mate, big, cut and a really pleasing shape, very impressive :thumb:


----------



## DB

very impressive mate, thick as fcuk in that most muscular

tan lines look rediculous tho! pmsl


----------



## Simon m

Looking good mate, loving the strides around the ankles shot, classic stuff.

With the photos, take some black and white outside, early in the morning when the light is really crisp, you'll be amazed at how good those shots will be.


----------



## MissBC

looking good weeslut


----------



## Galtonator

NICE WORK Weeman looking good


----------



## LittleChris

Not bad I suppose


----------



## SALKev

Fantastic...can't wait to see the final product :thumb:


----------



## Geo

Pics are bloody good mate, but they dont do you justice. Seeing you in the flesh is totally different dude. you've come in shed loads and still got the 4 weeks left to play with, loads of detail still to come out. Wwill catch ya at the gym this week.


----------



## winger

Damn, you look most impressive! You look like a muscular Jason Statham.


----------



## Ser

Oh shut up you lot!

you still need to push for the next couple of weeks bri, aye you look good, but you ain't ready to get up there just yet!(as you already know)

Looking forward to the end of this week when the water is almost gone, should be interesting! You know what i think, and i won't be saying it again till AFTER the show. Get your head down and keep going!!!! I'll reward you well when its all over IF you keep it together:devil2:......if you don't, well it be a repeat of last year.."your p1sh and i don't fook losers" You decide...... :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Burstin at the seems already dude.... I'm getting excited now about the finished product! Not so sure about the stubble tho...... I thought I was the only Dingle round here that doesnae shave:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

Rossco700 said:


> Burstin at the seems already dude.... I'm getting excited now about the finished product! Not so sure about the stubble tho...... I thought *I was the only Dingle round here that doesnae shave* :lol: :lol:


Thats been sorted already, he got a spanking from me! First thing i said was that he looked like a tramp and to fix it:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> Thats been sorted already, he got a spanking from me! First thing i said was that he looked like a tramp and to fix it:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


HEEEEEEEEEEEEY.................... you sayin I'm a tramp too:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sometimes a man just has to go ferral and be at one with nature I have you know:thumb:


----------



## Ser

Not on my shift sonny! :lol:


----------



## weeman

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> Good Luck weeman....looking great !!


thanks mate 



hilly said:


> lmao and this is you holding a shed load of water. cracking stuff pal looking great


This is indeed a watered up version of me mate,odd thing is woke up Sunday and weighed in at 217lbs after cheat day,nothing abnormal there,woke up today exactly same weight (which is abnormal as usually by time into second day after cheat weight is dropping steadily) and dryer,could be DNP glycogen comp coming on line as the water from the DNP is leaving me?

who knows,i aint complaining,so long as i get leaner and dryer weight can hold there all day long if it likes lol



RACK said:


> Looking awesome in the pics mate!!!
> 
> Oh I owe you a thanks too, the "open shirt chest out" look worked a treat on holiday


lmao it is a patented technique mate,you owe me royalties :lol: :lol:



big silver back said:


> Looking brill mate, big, cut and a really pleasing shape, very impressive :thumb:


Thanks matey,means a lot coming from a mountain of muscle like yourself:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> Looking damn good mate
> 
> Really held onto the muscle!
> 
> Good luck for final 4 weeks. I still have 7 weeks of he'll left :lol:


thanks mate,i am surprised at size i have kept to be totally honest,its as if something has changed,dont know what tho,certainly not complaining!

7 weeks will fly by mate,in that nice way prep does to you where it drags in like fuk then you start panicing as you feel your runing out of time lol



DB said:


> very impressive mate, thick as fcuk in that most muscular
> 
> tan lines look rediculous tho! pmsl


cheers big chap,tan lines are being rectified slowly,had been in sunbed morning before,going in stand tans regularly this week,need to get the whole bod brown now!



Simon m said:


> Looking good mate, loving the strides around the ankles shot, classic stuff.
> 
> With the photos, take some black and white outside, early in the morning when the light is really crisp, you'll be amazed at how good those shots will be.


thanks mate 

Our camera has died (these taken by one borrowed to Stephenc) which has an impact that is twofold,its limiting all potential photo whoring i can do as prep goes on and also is a headache for the naughtiness we have planned for coming months:cursing: :cursing:



MissBC said:


> looking good weeslut


thanks Bri 

(hope you wore condoms on your fingers typing in here :lol: )


----------



## weeman

Galtonator said:


> NICE WORK Weeman looking good


cheers mate,wish i had your fkn quads tho!!



LittleChris said:


> Not bad I suppose


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



SALKev said:


> Fantastic...can't wait to see the final product :thumb:


thanks mate,i'm getting excited now at potential of how might look 



Geo said:


> Pics are bloody good mate, but they dont do you justice. Seeing you in the flesh is totally different dude. you've come in shed loads and still got the 4 weeks left to play with, loads of detail still to come out. Wwill catch ya at the gym this week.


Cheers Geo,will get some in natural light on gym floor hopefully next time,by time you see me this week should hopefully be significantly drier


----------



## weeman

winger said:


> Damn, you look most impressive! You look like a muscular Jason Statham.


sssssshhhh you cant say that mate,you'll upset DB,thats his moniker already :lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> Oh shut up you lot!
> 
> you still need to push for the next couple of weeks bri, aye you look good, but you ain't ready to get up there just yet!(as you already know)
> 
> Looking forward to the end of this week when the water is almost gone, should be interesting! You know what i think, and i won't be saying it again till AFTER the show. Get your head down and keep going!!!! I'll reward you well when its all over IF you keep it together:devil2:......*if you don't, well it be a repeat of last year.."your p1sh and i don't fook losers" You decide*...... :lol:


pmsl aye a know a know,last year after i got trounced at scottish UKBFF she made me sleep outside and periodically threw out pots of p1ss over me through the night shouting loser at me :lol: :lol:



Rossco700 said:


> Burstin at the seems already dude.... I'm getting excited now about the finished product! Not so sure about the stubble tho...... I thought I was the only Dingle round here that doesnae shave:lol: :lol:


That was due to dnp lethargy,could not be fuked shaving anything lolol am smooth now tho 



Mrs Weeman said:


> Thats been sorted already, he got a spanking from me! First thing i said was that he looked like a tramp and to fix it:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


yip,your front bum better be smooth to when i go eating it later,you aint givin me no stubble rash :lol: :lol:


----------



## XL

Looking good mate.

If you look that good wet, the dried out pictures will be something else! Well done.

:beer:


----------



## weeman

Seriously giving thought to the unspeakable this week........its probably most unorthadox thing i will have tried yet this prep........i may cut back my cheat day to a single meal (large meal mind you) this weekmg:

(Ser just went !! now she knows i have serious head on for sure pmsl)


----------



## chrisj28

Looking well weeman


----------



## stephy

weeman said:


> pmsl aye a know a know,last year after i got trounced at scottish UKBFF she made me sleep outside and periodically threw out pots of p1ss over me through the night shouting loser at me :lol: :lol:


 Is that the one i was at? They shouted ur name but the wrong number or summit? :confused1: or other way about


----------



## DB

weeman said:


> Seriously giving thought to the unspeakable this week........its probably most unorthadox thing i will have tried yet this prep........i may cut back my cheat day to a single meal (large meal mind you) this weekmg:
> 
> (Ser just went !! now she knows i have serious head on for sure pmsl)


DO you normally cheat for a whole day Bri?


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> Is that the one i was at? They shouted ur name but the wrong number or summit? :confused1: or other way about


yup, they mixed up Brians number with Mark Taylor who went on ti win the overall iirc:confused1:

theyre will be no possible way Brian will be anything but a standout this year, I'm more excited about seeing Brian back at his best than doing my first show:lol:



DB said:


> DO you normally cheat for a whole day Bri?


Just the day? It usually starts at midnight the night before:whistling:


----------



## big silver back

DB said:


> DO you normally cheat for a whole day Bri?


I was thinking the same? what do you normaly eat on a cheat day, and if your restricting it to 1 meal whats it gonna be mate?


----------



## stephy

StephenC said:


> yup, they mixed up Brians number with Mark Taylor who went on ti win the overall iirc:confused1:
> 
> theyre will be no possible way Brian will be anything but a standout this year, I'm more excited about seeing Brian back at his best than doing my first show:lol:
> 
> Just the day? It usually starts at midnight the night before:whistling:


 were u at that show aswell? lol


----------



## StephenC

stephy said:


> were u at that show aswell? lol


Pretty much every Nabba, ukbff, prolab(sk) in the last few years, give or take the odd one ive missed

Its just taken me an age to get my fat ass into prep to do it myself:cursing:


----------



## Raptor

StephenC said:


> Pretty much every Nabba, ukbff, prolab(sk) in the last few years, give or take the odd one ive missed
> 
> *
> Its just taken me an age to get my fat ass into prep to do it myself* :cursing:


Lol ive been saying i'd get lean for years but gave in to greed, only now am i starting to get strict while cutting


----------



## StephenC

The Raptor said:


> Lol ive been saying i'd get lean for years but gave in to greed, only now am i starting to get strict while cutting


Best move I ever made mate, I feel and look like a completely different person now:thumb:


----------



## weeman

stephy said:


> Is that the one i was at? They shouted ur name but the wrong number or summit? :confused1: or other way about


lol aye that was the one,called out onstage but they had my number wrong and sent me back off,super cringeworthy,was bad enough looking p1ss never mind adding insult to injury by doing that lol



DB said:


> DO you normally cheat for a whole day Bri?


Absoloutely mate,nothings said in jest,its normally 1 day+,especially in the first 8 weeks or so,past few weeks its been a whole day and the odd thing or two thats left over the next day,did you always think Rams and me were winding people up? lol ask anyone thats spent cheat day with me lol



StephenC said:


> yup, they mixed up Brians number with Mark Taylor who went on ti win the overall iirc:confused1:
> 
> theyre will be no possible way Brian will be anything but a standout this year, I'm more excited about seeing Brian back at his best than doing my first show:lol:
> 
> Just the day? It usually starts at midnight the night before:whistling:


They mixed mine and Jeff's number up mate  Hope i'm a stand out mate,but as Rams said other day,already achieved first mission this year and destroyed how i looked last time out before i have even got to the stage,anything else now is gnr be a big bonus 

And yes normally cheat day does start stroke of midnight day before  :thumbup1:



big silver back said:


> I was thinking the same? what do you normaly eat on a cheat day, and if your restricting it to 1 meal whats it gonna be mate?


wont list what i normally eat mate,the lists are endless,some posted thru this journal,your prob talking about 10-15,000 kcals on cheat day tho,weight gain always in the range of 4-14lbs lol posted earlier my weight gain on cheat day at 5wk out mark (last week) was 11lbs :lol: :lol: gotta love the food!

As for single meal,thinking along lines of sausage and steak pie from butchers,new potatoes with butter and pepper on,baby carrots and peas,pkt choc hobnobs,tub of hagen daz,manbag of minstrels and a bag of jelly babies.

And maybe a few amore yogurts.

And a bar of cadburies bar of plenty berry and shortbread flavour.

And a bar of bournville choc orange.

That should be plenty enough to hopefully stave off cravings.

For an hour :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

lmao weeman i liked that bit about the "1" meal lol and maybe one of these.. and this.. and this.. anymore mate  ? lol thats some cheat days you have! my cheat day my most is a few big packs of crisps and some fizzy juice then im bored and want bulk diet food again :lol:


----------



## Davo

Looking amazing weeman! I cant believe you can have a whole cheat day like that in still get in the condition your in! Jealous as fook haha, but it works mate!


----------



## StephenC

Davo said:


> Looking amazing weeman! I cant believe you can have a whole cheat day like that in still get in the condition your in! Jealous as fook haha, but it works mate!


If I can just chip in to balance everything out Re Weemans cheat days, yes they can be a bit extreme in comparison to most. Don't forget though that thus is less than 24 hours out of a week.

The rest of the time this man is a prep machine, all meals are calculated, counted, adjusted as necessary. He leaves a trail like a common garden slug after cardio he pushes himself so hard.

His training would still at a few weeks out scare the living daylights out of most, only last week he dumbell pressed 65kg bells and then inclined 160kg with a bar, how many people can do that on their best day??

What I'm saying is that yes Weemans cheats can be extreme but don't get fooled into thinking every other facet of prepping isn't faced head on with the same vigour:thumbup1:


----------



## strange_days

weeman said:


> and me too!


x4


----------



## strange_days

Bri you are look excellent. You should do really well mate. Stick at it and good luck mate.


----------



## big silver back

wont list what i normally eat mate,the lists are endless,some posted thru this journal,your prob talking about 10-15,000 kcals on cheat day tho,weight gain always in the range of 4-14lbs lol posted earlier my weight gain on cheat day at 5wk out mark (last week) was 11lbs :lol: :lol: gotta love the food!

As for single meal,thinking along lines of sausage and steak pie from butchers,new potatoes with butter and pepper on,baby carrots and peas,pkt choc hobnobs,tub of hagen daz,manbag of minstrels and a bag of jelly babies.

And maybe a few amore yogurts.

And a bar of cadburies bar of plenty berry and shortbread flavour.

And a bar of bournville choc orange.

That should be plenty enough to hopefully stave off cravings.

For an hour :lol:


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> lmao weeman i liked that bit about the "1" meal lol and maybe one of these.. and this.. and this.. anymore mate  ? lol thats some cheat days you have! my cheat day my most is a few big packs of crisps and some fizzy juice then im bored and want bulk diet food again :lol:


lol aye on Sunday there it was weird,actually woke up craving diet food again,that only lasted about half the day,back to looking forward to this Saturday for cheat again lol



Davo said:


> Looking amazing weeman! I cant believe you can have a whole cheat day like that in still get in the condition your in! Jealous as fook haha, but it works mate!


cheers mate 

People just need to remember you cant get fat in a day,say it all the time,if everything else is spot on in your diet then no reason why you cant binge and still get in awesome nik.

I know some will probably read this journal and say its only cos of my DNP use that can pull that off but thats a lot of rubbish,this year is first time i have used it where as i have cheated this way with food on all my preps 



StephenC said:


> If I can just chip in to balance everything out Re Weemans cheat days, yes they can be a bit extreme in comparison to most. Don't forget though that thus is less than 24 hours out of a week.
> 
> The rest of the time this man is a prep machine, all meals are calculated, counted, adjusted as necessary. He leaves a trail like a common garden slug after cardio he pushes himself so hard.
> 
> His training would still at a few weeks out scare the living daylights out of most, only last week he dumbell pressed 65kg bells and then inclined 160kg with a bar, how many people can do that on their best day??
> 
> What I'm saying is that yes Weemans cheats can be extreme but don't get fooled into thinking every other facet of prepping isn't faced head on with the same vigour:thumbup1:


Cheers mate,you actually made me feel good and want to go do cardio this morning after reading that lol



strange_days said:


> Bri you are look excellent. You should do really well mate. Stick at it and good luck mate.


thanks mate,just need to see who turns up on the day and dop the best i can


----------



## weeman

big silver back said:


> wont list what i normally eat mate,the lists are endless,some posted thru this journal,your prob talking about 10-15,000 kcals on cheat day tho,weight gain always in the range of 4-14lbs lol posted earlier my weight gain on cheat day at 5wk out mark (last week) was 11lbs :lol: :lol: gotta love the food!
> 
> As for single meal,thinking along lines of sausage and steak pie from butchers,new potatoes with butter and pepper on,baby carrots and peas,pkt choc hobnobs,tub of hagen daz,manbag of minstrels and a bag of jelly babies.
> 
> And maybe a few amore yogurts.
> 
> And a bar of cadburies bar of plenty berry and shortbread flavour.
> 
> And a bar of bournville choc orange.
> 
> That should be plenty enough to hopefully stave off cravings.
> 
> For an hour :lol:


Thats one hell of a cheat mate, must kick your metabolism through the roof! I started my prep 3 weeks ago and had my first cheat sunday night, had a few slices of pizza and a slice of cheesecake, it was great but all day monday had a real bad belly even threw up half way through my workout!! How do you feel after your cheats mate?


----------



## hilly

altho i didnt cheat regularly on my diet this year when i did cheat it was a full free for all to the point i was sick on 1 occasion. more due to the fact chocolate doesnt agree with me but alas it didnt stop me loosing weight.

to be honest i feel i could have done it more regularly and it would have been of more benefit than detrimental


----------



## DB

weeman said:


> Absoloutely mate,nothings said in jest,its normally 1 day+,especially in the first 8 weeks or so,past few weeks its been a whole day and the odd thing or two thats left over the next day,did you always think Rams and me were winding people up? lol ask anyone thats spent cheat day with me lol


Fat cnuts

back on topic... Has your diet changed at all from the first page, I notice u have fcuk all fats in your diet (apart from lean mince) Do you prefer higher carbs to a more moderate carb&fat diet?

still on 30min cardio?

Jesus thats abit of a sensible question for this thread


----------



## Team1

I cheated from a friday night through to a sunday night when i statrted dieting and slowly brought it in to just a saturday night few hours binge...then maybe the last week just a curry on the saturday night with a bar of chocolate

I just wouldnt do it if i had to have one scabby wee meal or no cheat for weeks on end. Feck that!

Right now im cheating all day sat and moderately on a sunday. Damn right!


----------



## davyb

Alright weeman,

Just checking out your journal.

looking full and chunky and coming in well m8.

keep up the hard work and see you on stage in a few weeks.

Oh yes Weekend cheat meals are a savour, thats for sure!!!


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> Gotta love a good cheat day although I only do 1 meal at moment.
> 
> I am spending all day on just protein fast then smash cheat go through roof with carbs and eat like a machine
> 
> Love the heavy training throughout as well seem much better for fatloss and muscle retention.
> 
> Nearly there now weeman just a few more cheats untill the big day :thumb:
> 
> *Then will catch up at Brits for party to end all parties*


damn right mate,best be prewarned tho that things may go askew,whatever you do be careful when accepting invites back to hotel rooms :lol: :lol:



hilly said:


> altho i didnt cheat regularly on my diet this year when i did cheat it was a full free for all to the point i was sick on 1 occasion. more due to the fact chocolate doesnt agree with me but alas it didnt stop me loosing weight.
> 
> to be honest i feel i could have done it more regularly and it would have been of more benefit than detrimental


i defo think they are more of a help than a hindrance mate,have always said that,helps maintain that look of fullness,blasts metab sky high for a period and defo helps keep your sanity,and if nothing else you end up living cheat day to cheat day when the going gets tough 



DB said:


> Fat cnuts
> 
> back on topic... Has your diet changed at all from the first page, I notice u have fcuk all fats in your diet (apart from lean mince) Do you prefer higher carbs to a more moderate carb&fat diet?
> 
> still on 30min cardio?
> 
> Jesus thats abit of a sensible question for this thread


what the?!?!? sensible questions,jesus mate,your in the wrong journal :lol:

Diet is still basically the same Baz,carbs have come down to 230g over the weeks but content has remained the same,still dieting on mince and potatoes 2-3 times a day and although i said i was gnr sack breads i have been using warburtons granary rolls which i have with chicken fried in 1cal with garlic,chilli powder,soy sauce and a little steak seasoning,bung them in the rolls and its awesome,also have a little oats post cardio,but all in all thats it,went of curries and chilli a few weeks ago otherwise would still be eating that as well 

Cardio has slowly krept up to 1 hour every day in the AM over the weeks,had considered either upping it another 20mins pwo at night this week or taking another 20g carbs off each day,or upping clen,or upping T's,not sure what to do or just leave it,need to conflab with the plastic one and see if he thinks i am panicing or not 

Also i never actually count fats at all mate,offseason or on,i just keep them low and mostly from incidentals,havent even supplemented with omega's this year,over the next cpl weeks will prob take them into account as i try and get nitty gritty off,so i assume they will reduce to virtually all but none 



Team1 said:


> I cheated from a friday night through to a sunday night when i statrted dieting and slowly brought it in to just a saturday night few hours binge...then maybe the last week just a curry on the saturday night with a bar of chocolate
> 
> I just wouldnt do it if i had to have one scabby wee meal or no cheat for weeks on end. Feck that!
> 
> Right now im cheating all day sat and moderately on a sunday. Damn right!


proud o you,brings a tear to the eye,now you just need to teach Femin how to cope with his cheats :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Holy fvck mate you look flaming awesome now, cant wait till you look awesomer in the next few weeks... as Ser says, keep the head down, train hard and its yourse mate... love the full thick look you are showing at the moment...


----------



## weeman

davyb said:


> Alright weeman,
> 
> Just checking out your journal.
> 
> looking full and chunky and coming in well m8.
> 
> keep up the hard work and see you on stage in a few weeks.
> 
> Oh yes Weekend cheat meals are a savour, thats for sure!!!


hey Davy 

hows things mate?you still doing Harrys show too? aye a think it must be a scottish thing,gotta have weekend cheats mate,its the only way eh :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Greyphantom said:


> Holy fvck mate you look flaming awesome now, cant wait till you look awesomer in the next few weeks... as Ser says, keep the head down, train hard and its yourse mate... love the full thick look you are showing at the moment...


lol thanks mate,not awesome yet tho!! just hope i can hold onto this size and fullness as i pull it in tighter and i will be a confident guy come the day,tho if Davy (posting above) is doing my class i have my fkn work cut out for me as he has a superb physique and sick conditioning!!


----------



## Ser

All the more reason to PUSH PUSH PUSH!!!!!

I'll be shouting for Davie!!!!! 

(might gie you a wee shout tae if your good:devil2: )


----------



## Greyphantom

Mrs Weeman said:


> All the more reason to PUSH PUSH PUSH!!!!!
> 
> I'll be shouting for Davie!!!!!
> 
> (might gie you a wee shout tae if your good:devil2: )


Gotta love the support of a wife... :lol: :lol: funny how mine is much the same... they are their to kick our ar$es to stop us failing mate...


----------



## Davo

StephenC said:


> If I can just chip in to balance everything out Re Weemans cheat days, yes they can be a bit extreme in comparison to most. Don't forget though that thus is less than 24 hours out of a week.
> 
> The rest of the time this man is a prep machine, all meals are calculated, counted, adjusted as necessary. He leaves a trail like a common garden slug after cardio he pushes himself so hard.
> 
> His training would still at a few weeks out scare the living daylights out of most, only last week he dumbell pressed 65kg bells and then inclined 160kg with a bar, how many people can do that on their best day??
> 
> What I'm saying is that yes Weemans cheats can be extreme but don't get fooled into thinking every other facet of prepping isn't faced head on with the same vigour:thumbup1:


Thanks for explaining that :confused1: ..... but i didn't for a second think that Weemans prep was anything other than balls to wall and dedicated as fcuk... if thats what you meant


----------



## weeman

Davo said:


> Thanks for explaining that :confused1: ..... but i didn't for a second think that Weemans prep was anything other than balls to wall and dedicated as fcuk... if thats what you meant


he's just showing some love mate thats all,i think what Stephen was trying to get across that due to my openness about certain drug uses that some people mistake that for a 'throw in different drugs,eat what you want and get in shape' type thing when the reality is obv much different,theres a lot of HATERZtm lurking about so most likely for their benefit


----------



## StephenC

Davo said:


> Thanks for explaining that :confused1: ..... but i didn't for a second think that Weemans prep was anything other than balls to wall and dedicated as fcuk... if thats what you meant


Wasnt aimed at anyone in particular mate and certainly wasnt a dig either

There's just been so much emphasis on dnp use, gh blasts, mega cheats etc that I just thought it fair to emphasis the boring mundane shift he puts in every single day and tends not to mention:thumbup1:



weeman said:


> he's just showing some love mate thats all,i think what Stephen was trying to get across that due to my openness about certain drug uses that some people mistake that for a 'throw in different drugs,eat what you want and get in shape' type thing when the reality is obv much different,theres a lot of HATERZtm lurking about so most likely for their benefit


What weight are you again mate:whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## XJPX

jus had a catch up pal, keep working hard....and dnt worry the haterz can carry on hating cos url b bringing sumin they never will b able to  , looking forward to a post brits party aswell  x


----------



## weeman

update.

Feel pure p1ssed off,drained,receeding into last few weeks dark place,miserable.

I want it to be Saturday.

Double cardio sessions started yest.

Update over.


----------



## hilly

chin up mate not long to go.


----------



## davyb

weeman said:


> lol thanks mate,not awesome yet tho!! just hope i can hold onto this size and fullness as i pull it in tighter and i will be a confident guy come the day,tho if Davy (posting above) is doing my class i have my fkn work cut out for me as he has a superb physique and sick conditioning!!


Yes m8,

will be doing Harrys show, just need to get my finger out and motivated.

After Paisley had 4 weeks of over indulgence then went to spain on hols and done more of the same, so only left myself with 6 weeks to get my conditioning back.

So been dieting hard and cardio my butt off for the last few weeks, starting to take shape, but never as quick as you want the fat loss.

Just need to try and limit these cheats i have been having, there catching up with your amounts!!!! lol.

Not heard of lots competitors going to the show, but hopefully a good turnout, all good for Dundee and bodybuilding.

Take care


----------



## rs007

Hey Davyb - you get my text with my new number?

Anyway folks, I have something to tell you.

Oh so honest Brian aint so honest after all.

Sure sure, he bangs on about DNP, GH blasts, his liking for retard-amputee porn and and of course his site injections.

But people, these are all just distractions, surprised no one else has seen it.

I got to thinking about it last night. What IS the secret to weeman and his awesomeness.

Then it struck me - it is the mince and tatties. It was right there all along, hiding in plain sight.

So I casually texted him earlier about it, asking the recipe. I even gave him some seperate words of encouragement RE prep, to kinda slip in the recipe request.

You know what the pr**k said? Do you? I'll fvcking tell you. And I quote:

"Mince n tatties is 500g ultra lean steak mince, browned off, crush 2 oxo into it and brown further, pour boiling water in till covers mince and add 2 teaspoons bisto and simmer to desired thicknes "

Am I some sort of fvcking cvnt? Am I meant to believe no onion, in fact no veg of any sort? No pepper?

I am quite clearly being palmed off with this basic natty recipe, while he keeps his secret hench recipe to himself.

I can just picture him right fvcking now, stinking ginger cvnt, like those nazi wartime posters of the jews, hunched over his secret recipe like a goblin, coveting its awesomeness for himself muttering "my precioussss" over and over.

So there you are people, there is your Brian, your mr honest, your straight talker.

Dirty lying "2 deca, 2 sust" cvnt


----------



## rs007

Unless of course it was a typo right enough, and he meant to say crush 2 OXY, not 2 oxo.

If that is the case, still on for training tonight mate?

:lol:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Hey Davyb - you get my text with my new number?
> 
> Anyway folks, I have something to tell you.
> 
> Oh so honest Brian aint so honest after all.
> 
> Sure sure, he bangs on about DNP, GH blasts, his liking for retard-amputee porn and and of course his site injections.
> 
> But people, these are all just distractions, surprised no one else has seen it.
> 
> I got to thinking about it last night. What IS the secret to weeman and his awesomeness.
> 
> Then it struck me - it is the mince and tatties. It was right there all along, hiding in plain sight.
> 
> So I casually texted him earlier about it, asking the recipe. I even gave him some seperate words of encouragement RE prep, to kinda slip in the recipe request.
> 
> You know what the pr**k said? Do you? I'll fvcking tell you. And I quote:
> 
> "Mince n tatties is 500g ultra lean steak mince, browned off, crush 2 oxo into it and brown further, pour boiling water in till covers mince and add 2 teaspoons bisto and simmer to desired thicknes "
> 
> Am I some sort of fvcking cvnt? Am I meant to believe no onion, in fact no veg of any sort? No pepper?
> 
> I am quite clearly being palmed off with this basic natty recipe, while he keeps his secret hench recipe to himself.
> 
> I can just picture him right fvcking now, stinking ginger cvnt, like those nazi wartime posters of the jews, hunched over his secret recipe like a goblin, coveting its awesomeness for himself muttering "my precioussss" over and over.
> 
> So there you are people, there is your Brian, your mr honest, your straight talker.
> 
> Dirty lying "2 deca, 2 sust" cvnt


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

mate i honestly cant divulge the secret ingredient or else i lose my membership to ACME,see below,and the other delights they have brought us,some things in life gotta remain a secret :lol:


----------



## weeman

davyb said:


> Yes m8,
> 
> will be doing Harrys show, just need to get my finger out and motivated.
> 
> After Paisley had 4 weeks of over indulgence then went to spain on hols and done more of the same, so only left myself with 6 weeks to get my conditioning back.
> 
> So been dieting hard and cardio my butt off for the last few weeks, starting to take shape, but never as quick as you want the fat loss.
> 
> Just need to try and limit these cheats i have been having, there catching up with your amounts!!!! lol.
> 
> Not heard of lots competitors going to the show, but hopefully a good turnout, all good for Dundee and bodybuilding.
> 
> Take care


the damn cheats are a killer eh mate,its literally all i can think about right now,in fact right on the floor in front of me is the remains of a chocolate cupcake my son has left mashed before he has gone up for afternoon nap,i mean this thing has been stood on,snotted on,bits of dirt in it,and right now its still looking good to me!


----------



## weeman

be-large said:


> What do you do weeman to get rid of the water...you said its staying for a while...is that just due to the fact test causes some water retention?


The water i have been holding recently is down to a few things,the DNP makes you hold mega amounts,the GH blast makes you hold swimming pools worth too and also the fact my salt intake is prob anywhere between 10-15g a day as well,i dont worry about water till the last week into show,i generally dont drop test,if i am peeled enough and using correct anti e's then water retention is a probelem once i start the water manipulation on the week running into show,when typically water is upped,vit c upped and salt dropped in last few days


----------



## rs007

Dont think you can brush this to the side with a few googled images, I'm not letting this go - have blown it mainstream, your secret is out.

This forum has had a lot of advanced discussion on BB recently, and I did toil for some time thinking whether the board populace was ready for an open mince n tatties discussion - I mean you do have to think about if a newbie jumped on some of the recipes the more advanced guys are using... but overall, this sh1t needs discussed I reckon.


----------



## DB

rs007 said:


> Dont think you can brush this to the side with a few googled images, I'm not letting this go - have blown it mainstream, your secret is out.
> 
> This forum has had a lot of advanced discussion on BB recently, and I did toil for some time thinking whether the board populace was ready for an open mince n tatties discussion - I mean you do have to think about if a newbie jumped on some of the recipes the more advanced guys are using... but overall, this sh1t needs discussed I reckon.


I've never eaten it and fancy trying it,

can you actually give a step by step one, how do u cook the spuds? are they mashed or roasted or new potatoes?


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Dont think you can brush this to the side with a few googled images, I'm not letting this go - have blown it mainstream, your secret is out.
> 
> This forum has had a lot of advanced discussion on BB recently, and I did toil for some time thinking whether the board populace was ready for an open mince n tatties discussion - I mean you do have to think about if a newbie jumped on some of the recipes the more advanced guys are using... but overall, this sh1t needs discussed I reckon.


Aye who the fvck made you the mince tatties police Brian??? Spill ya cvnt... You can't be held responsible for morrisons mince being sold out and yellow stickered bodybuilders everywhere walking around getting bencher by the spoonfull :lol:

I of course have my own thoughts on mince n tattie making which is still in the experimental stages, it involves a lot more ingredients than most would advocate but that's just how i roll :tongue:

oh and on a serious note (Weeman and Ser can 100% back me up) I got a text from my ex last week saying she was literally crying cos her mums mince n tatties were sh1t and she missed mine:whistling:


----------



## Ryan16

DB said:


> I've never eaten it and fancy trying it,
> 
> can you actually give a step by step one, how do u cook the spuds? are they mashed or roasted or new potatoes?


You cant have tatties that arent mashed when your having mince and tatties mate  lol cheesy tatties are ace!


----------



## DB

Ryan16 said:


> You cant have tatties that arent mashed when your having mince and tatties mate  lol cheesy tatties are ace!


Like I said I've never eaten it so not aware what you 3rd world country guys eat


----------



## Ser

mmmm cheesy mash....with sping onion in...... :drool:

Can we stop this please? I can feel my will power to say "no!" leaving me:crying:

Oh fuk....i just remembered stovies....ah love stovies...


----------



## Spriggen

Stovies are actually amazing :drool:


----------



## Ser

marmalade and stovies for me on cheat day...not together though.

And plain bread.......

Don't think i'll make it to saturday at this rate....


----------



## Ryan16

stovies are ace! theres a pub down the harbour in irvine where on a monday you can get free stovies and a curry when ye buy one drink  its ace  lmao!


----------



## rs007

Ryan16 said:


> stovies are ace! theres a pub down the harbour in irvine where on a monday you can get free stovies and a curry when ye buy one drink  its ace  lmao!


Didn't know that - is that the Ship Inn?

Cue about 20 hungry bbers mobbing the place :lol:


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Didn't know that - is that the Ship Inn?
> 
> Cue about 20 hungry bbers mobbing the place :lol:


Choo Choo, Saturday morning glencairn posing train on tour:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

rs007 said:


> Didn't know that - is that the Ship Inn?
> 
> Cue about 20 hungry bbers mobbing the place :lol:


harbour lights mate 

lmao i could seriously imagine that :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

rs007 said:


> Hey Davyb - you get my text with my new number?
> 
> Anyway folks, I have something to tell you.
> 
> Oh so honest Brian aint so honest after all.
> 
> Sure sure, he bangs on about DNP, GH blasts, his liking for retard-amputee porn and and of course his site injections.
> 
> But people, these are all just distractions, surprised no one else has seen it.
> 
> I got to thinking about it last night. What IS the secret to weeman and his awesomeness.
> 
> Then it struck me - it is the mince and tatties. It was right there all along, hiding in plain sight.
> 
> So I casually texted him earlier about it, asking the recipe. I even gave him some seperate words of encouragement RE prep, to kinda slip in the recipe request.
> 
> You know what the pr**k said? Do you? I'll fvcking tell you. And I quote:
> 
> "Mince n tatties is 500g ultra lean steak mince, browned off, crush 2 oxo into it and brown further, pour boiling water in till covers mince and add 2 teaspoons bisto and simmer to desired thicknes "
> 
> Am I some sort of fvcking cvnt? Am I meant to believe no onion, in fact no veg of any sort? No pepper?
> 
> I am quite clearly being palmed off with this basic natty recipe, while he keeps his secret hench recipe to himself.
> 
> I can just picture him right fvcking now, stinking ginger cvnt, like those nazi wartime posters of the jews, hunched over his secret recipe like a goblin, coveting its awesomeness for himself muttering "my precioussss" over and over.
> 
> So there you are people, there is your Brian, your mr honest, your straight talker.
> 
> Dirty lying "2 deca, 2 sust" cvnt


You see Rams, Bri was good enough to drop by my journal last week and enlighten me to the same mince n tatties recipe you talk about......

Now, the thing is, as super tasty as it happens to be, I must say he is definately holding something back...... I've re-mortgaged the house, sold the mrs, pimped out my dogs, and rented my 4rse out for a couple of quid, just to get the funds together, in a bid to "over eat" mince n tats for the last week!

7 days I've lived on nothing but Bri's "apparent" recipe..... and I'm not super hench like him yet....... he's definately not spilling the full recipe, I demand the Union get involved........I'm off to see the shop steward:lol:


----------



## JohnnyR

Looking wicked mate. Keep it up!

Hopefully will get a catch up with you soon.

Pass on our best to RS, Ser and Rab


----------



## Rossco700

OK.... SHOP STEWARDS ENQUIRY....... RESULTS JUST IN!!!!!!!!!!!

So I took the mince n tatties recipe to the Union, they sent it off for lab tests, requested some whooooooooooooooooooooorage pics of me and here is the results.

500g extra lean mince = hench

Mash tatties = hench

Intravenous gravy = hench

2 x Oxo cubes = hench

Salt/pepper = hench!!!

and here's the pic they returned in the SAE I included with the recipe

HENCH WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORAGE :bounce: :bounce: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

you are all off your heads :lol: :lol: and it did make me smile so thats a bonus!

Ok heres vid clip Rab took on his phone tonight,quality is poor obv so shedload detail lost plus i am super flat as fuk,but getting harder by day now,and flatter but thats to be expected given this weeks changes lol


----------



## StephenC

Rossco700 said:


> OK.... SHOP STEWARDS ENQUIRY....... RESULTS JUST IN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So I took the mince n tatties recipe to the Union, they sent it off for lab tests, requested some whooooooooooooooooooooorage pics of me and here is the results.
> 
> 500g extra lean mince = hench
> 
> Mash tatties = hench
> 
> Intravenous gravy = hench
> 
> 2 x Oxo cubes = hench
> 
> Salt/pepper = hench!!!
> 
> and here's the pic they returned in the SAE I included with the recipe
> 
> HENCH WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORAGE :bounce: :bounce: :lol: :lol:


I can defo see some increased trappage there, must be the activitation of the andromince receptors in that area mate, keep it up:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

looking good mate! conditions coming in nicely 

its like a bloody request show towards the end, i'l have a double front bi please, now an abs and thighs :lol: obv not whats said but you get what i meen :tongue:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> you are all off your heads :lol: :lol: and it did make me smile so thats a bonus!
> 
> Ok heres vid clip Rab took on his phone tonight,quality is poor obv so shedload detail lost plus i am super flat as fuk,but getting harder by day now,and flatter but thats to be expected given this weeks changes lol


Defo drying out mate and back is creeping through:thumbup1:

text me early Sat to remind me to lift SLR again (you can mess around with lenses n settings) and the topical shiz


----------



## Rossco700

StephenC said:


> I can defo see some increased trappage there, must be the activitation of the andromince receptors in that area mate, keep it up:thumb:


haha thanks mate, I think its something to do with the oxo.... cant be 100% though:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Rossco700 said:


> haha thanks mate, I think its something to do with the oxo.... cant be 100% though:lol:


----------



## Rossco700

StephenC said:


> View attachment 42004


haha quality:thumb:


----------



## winger

I really liked the video. You are looking sharp and you still have 3 weeks. Looks like this might be your best show ever! :thumbup1:


----------



## davyb

rs007 said:


> Hey Davyb - you get my text with my new number?


Hey RS,

nope never got any text from yourself with your new number.

Mine is still the same anyway.

And probs, PM me it on RG.

Thanks m8


----------



## davyb

weeman said:


> the damn cheats are a killer eh mate,its literally all i can think about right now,in fact right on the floor in front of me is the remains of a chocolate cupcake my son has left mashed before he has gone up for afternoon nap,i mean this thing has been stood on,snotted on,bits of dirt in it,and right now its still looking good to me!


Oh yes, cheat meals is all that keeping me sane i think!!!! And on my mind 24/7.

even had a small one and a few bits and bobs on Wednesday, could not wait for the weekend to come.

But roll on saturday, this will be my last day of big cheats, and maybe a fry up breaky on sunday, then it will just be clean refeeds for the last few weeks i think, if my mind can cope without a bit of junk food!!!!

If it doesn't then so be it, am putting in the leg work with cardio and diet.

Time will tell.


----------



## SALKev

That xmas tree is a showstopper!


----------



## Jay.32

where is weeman???

He's curled up in a corner somewhere suffering with DNP


----------



## weeman

thanks folks 

Weeman still here Jay,no DNP use anymore its all over on that front,now i am just feeling it the last few weeks hitting hard,which is how it should be feeling so in one sense thats a good thing,but sex drive shutdown,tolerance shutdown,energy drained,cravings enough to make you cry,body feeling like glass,tendons feeling brittle,cant be fuked moving,double cardio plus training ed,restricted carbs.

All makes a miserable weeman.

But god help everyone in a few weeks when i'm post show,a raving sexual maniac full of sugar and photo whoring my ass off lol


----------



## weeman

oh and got another 1/4lb drop overnight,again woke up looking tighter,its amazing the difference such tiny drops are making now,makes me realise just how OUT of condition i have been on my last outings on stage.

stroll on tomorrows cheat,i'm flatter than a piece of paper,nothing is popping when flexing and muscles feeling v empty,again all part of the process,but tomoz cheat be all the better for it.


----------



## rs007

Think the dnp is long gone mate.

What ia happening now is the bit you don't see in the jokey on line persona that brian and myself put over online.

He is suffering, and withou meaning to sound elitest, you can't comprehend unless you have been there.

Your body is a contradiction, you are telling it it needs all this muscle thru hard training, yet not eating enough really. Exhaustion is all you have to look forward to when you wake up in the morning.

Mentally, panic and paranoia are hiding in every mirror, and the long term restriction on food adds to it to fvck your mind right over.

So don't ANYBODY ever acuse us of not dieting hard enough, just because we like to experiment and LEARN rather than stick our heads in the sand...

Having said that, Brian seems - at least externally - the least panicky I have seen at this point...


----------



## rs007

Damn you, slipping in before me, you really are a cnt


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Think the dnp is long gone mate.
> 
> What ia happening now is the bit you don't see in the jokey on line persona that brian and myself put over online.
> 
> He is suffering, and withou meaning to sound elitest, you can't comprehend unless you have been there.
> 
> Your body is a contradiction, you are telling it it needs all this muscle thru hard training, yet not eating enough really. Exhaustion is all you have to look forward to when you wake up in the morning.
> 
> Mentally, panic and paranoia are hiding in every mirror, and the long term restriction on food adds to it to fvck your mind right over.
> 
> So don't ANYBODY ever acuse us of not dieting hard enough, just because we like to experiment and LEARN rather than stick our heads in the sand...
> 
> Having said that, Brian seems - at least externally - the least panicky I have seen at this point...


That post hits the nail on the head perfectly mate.

Its helped having you calm me down more nights than not this past cpl weeks now mate,you know me,still panicing inside but just doing what needs to be done instead of overdoing everything and getting no where.

Ser grudgingly admitting i am looking good as well so i must be looking ok for that harsh bitch to say anything positive about my condition at this stage :lol:

Our convo last night about chasing the glutes and sacrificing how much else has drove a lot home to me,your defo right on that front,if it happens it happens if not then why bother stressing about it,its not gnr help,you are def right there.


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Damn you, slipping in before me, you really are a cnt


trying to build up momentum to get into the mince n tattie war thread and now your assault on the genocide of us ginges :lol:


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> you are all off your heads :lol: :lol: and it did make me smile so thats a bonus!
> 
> Ok heres vid clip Rab took on his phone tonight,quality is poor obv so shedload detail lost plus i am super flat as fuk,but getting harder by day now,and flatter but thats to be expected given this weeks changes lol


look flat, but fckin good:thumb:

WTF is that weird fckin language?? cant understand a bloody word:confused1: :confused1:


----------



## jw007

rs007 said:


> Think the dnp is long gone mate.
> 
> What ia happening now is the bit you don't see in the jokey on line persona that brian and myself put over online.
> 
> He is suffering, and withou meaning to sound elitest, you can't comprehend unless you have been there.
> 
> Your body is a contradiction, you are telling it it needs all this muscle thru hard training, yet not eating enough really. Exhaustion is all you have to look forward to when you wake up in the morning.
> 
> Mentally, panic and paranoia are hiding in every mirror, and the long term restriction on food adds to it to fvck your mind right over.
> 
> So don't ANYBODY ever acuse us of not dieting hard enough, just because we like to experiment and LEARN rather than stick our heads in the sand...
> 
> Having said that, Brian seems - at least externally - the least panicky I have seen at this point...


Lazy DNP using pricks giving us more dedicated BBders a bad name

Makes me fckin sick, even more than *ginger nausea*tm:lol: :lol:


----------



## rodrigo

hard work all that diet melarchy weeman take my hat off to ya sounds like your goin through some damn hard times but it looks all worth it good on ya and good luck -


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Think the dnp is long gone mate.
> 
> What ia happening now is the bit you don't see in the jokey on line persona that brian and myself put over online.
> 
> He is suffering, and withou meaning to sound elitest, you can't comprehend unless you have been there.
> 
> Your body is a contradiction, you are telling it it needs all this muscle thru hard training, yet not eating enough really. Exhaustion is all you have to look forward to when you wake up in the morning.
> 
> Mentally, panic and paranoia are hiding in every mirror, and the long term restriction on food adds to it to fvck your mind right over.
> 
> So don't ANYBODY ever acuse us of not dieting hard enough, just because we like to experiment and LEARN rather than stick our heads in the sand...
> 
> Having said that, Brian seems - at least externally - the least panicky I have seen at this point...


Pah, elitist lazy p00fters, shut up and just get on with, its a breeze:whistling:

I dread to think what it would take mentally for me to get anywhere near the condition you two have proven your capable


----------



## hilly

weeman said:


> That post hits the nail on the head perfectly mate.
> 
> Its helped having you calm me down more nights than not this past cpl weeks now mate,you know me,still panicing inside but just doing what needs to be done instead of overdoing everything and getting no where.
> 
> Ser grudgingly admitting i am looking good as well so i must be looking ok for that harsh bitch to say anything positive about my condition at this stage :lol:
> 
> *Our convo last night about chasing the glutes and sacrificing how much else has drove a lot home to me,your defo right on that front,if it happens it happens if not then why bother stressing about it,its not gnr help,you are def right there*.


Makes perfect sense. glad things ure looking good mate even if ure feeling ****e. means ure doing something right :thumb:


----------



## Team1

The language does sound strange...I han hardly even make MYSELF out :lol:

The sound quality is worse than the picture quality...im blaming it on that


----------



## Suprakill4

Just read through this, looking amazing mate (for a ginger)!! Keep at it Bri. :thumbup1:

Does your diet consist of any goldfish?


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> The language does sound strange...I han hardly even make MYSELF out :lol:
> 
> The sound quality is worse than the picture quality...im blaming it on that


* 2 things:*

What effing language is Rab speaking????

In Scotland is it mandatory to pose with kecks around the ankles???


----------



## dixie normus

Simon m said:


> * 2 things:*
> 
> What effing language is Rab speaking????
> 
> In Scotland is it mandatory to pose with kecks around the ankles???


Lingo - Ayrshire swaheeli

Kecks -yes!


----------



## StephenC

Simon m said:


> * 2 things:*
> 
> What effing language is Rab speaking????
> 
> *In Scotland is it mandatory to pose with kecks around the ankles???[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Got grief for this tonight from gym owner:lol:


----------



## Team1

Posing with yout Breeks roon yer ankles is An Ayrshire thing and also a must do for Members of Team Weeman even if they aint Ayrshirian....When in Rome and all that

Simon. The sound quality is bad. You have talked to me on the phone enough times...im a bit rough round the edges but not that bad. I can harldy even make myself out in that video


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Posing with yout Breeks roon yer ankles is An Ayrshire thing and also a must do for Members of Team Weeman even if they aint Ayrshirian....When in Rome and all that
> 
> Simon. The sound quality is bad. You have talked to me on the phone enough times...im a bit rough round the edges but not that bad. I can harldy even make myself out in that video


 Yes I have spoken to you with the benefit of a Star Trek like translator and just been able to make out the various grunts into the semblance of some primitive verbal form of communication.

If you remember mate, the first time we spoke, I posted on ESNPRO that Rab was very rough and ready and whilst probably house broken, not ready yet for polite company, although you could happily tether him in a pub garden.


----------



## Ser

Simon m said:


> * 2 things:*
> 
> What effing language is Rab speaking????
> 
> *In Scotland is it mandatory to pose with kecks around the ankles???*


Yes...even i do it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Simon m

Mrs Weeman said:


> Yes...even i do it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 I do love you :wub:


----------



## Team1

I took a Pic of Weeslut this morning and damn he is looking good. Flat....bit of water still but serratus is coming in every few days i see him and is almost razor now. Nt quite that vaccume packed way quite yet and the c*nt has gotta keep chipping away for these last few horrible weeks

Weeman being Weeman though he has to vet any pics before posting o i cant post it myself..i have to send him it...he gives it the Team Weeman stamp of approval then posts up


----------



## MissBC

how long now weeslut?


----------



## weeman

said pic Rab took,super dooper flat,post cardio,unpumped,junkie looking coupon,pale as fuk etc etc etc lol

will answer everyone else when i get back in,having stressful day,of to do legs (half @rsed mind) then back home to cheat


----------



## Ser

Fat cvnt:lol:


----------



## Simon m

You look excellent mate, truly excellent.


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> said pic Rab took,super dooper flat,post cardio,unpumped,junkie looking coupon,pale as fuk etc etc etc lol


your face is showing it now, gaunt looking with sunken eyes lol

NOT LONG TO GO hahahahahahaha


----------



## FATBOY

improving all the time buddy face is well gaunt lol


----------



## Greyphantom

weeman said:


> said pic Rab took,super dooper flat,post cardio,unpumped,junkie looking coupon,pale as fuk etc etc etc lol
> 
> will answer everyone else when i get back in,having stressful day,of to do legs (half @rsed mind) then back home to cheat


Jebus Chrimbo you are dialling in nicely mate... lines all over and looking as dry as fck... getting very excited at seeing the finished, tanned version.... almost like looking at a very muscley ghost at the moment... :lol:


----------



## strange_days

weeman said:


> said pic Rab took,super dooper flat,post cardio,unpumped,junkie looking coupon,pale as fuk etc etc etc lol
> 
> will answer everyone else when i get back in,having stressful day,of to do legs (half @rsed mind) then back home to cheat


My god !

The waist ! There's nothing left !

awesome progress, dedication to the extreme


----------



## defdaz

bulkaholic said:


> No I am not talking about DNP you fcuking haterz:cursing: :lol:
> 
> Keep the chin up and keep the end in site. Let me do the panicking, diva moments and general homaonal moments you just keep pushing on


PMSL! :lol:

Looking pretty bloody awesome Weeman!! :thumb:


----------



## DB

Bri, looking good mate, dig deep not long now


----------



## Galtonator

Good stuff Weeman you have no waist. How long to go?


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> fookin ell mate Lookinf damn good there, very dense and very dry!!!
> 
> It's all on for the day you will be spot on no doubt:thumbup1:
> 
> Doesn't mean much coming from a 2 time failure but many of *you nutters have inpsired me to go new routes and has made a worlds difference to last 2 times.*
> 
> No I am not talking about DNP you fcuking haterz:cursing: :lol:
> 
> Keep the chin up and keep the end in site. Let me do the panicking, diva moments and general homaonal moments you just keep pushing on


Mate you have no idea how often Weeman is hearing this now:whistling:


----------



## weeman

Mrs Weeman said:


> Fat cvnt:lol:


cock:lol: :lol:



Simon m said:


> You look excellent mate, truly excellent.


thanks mate,nearly finished 



MissBC said:


> your face is showing it now, gaunt looking with sunken eyes lol
> 
> NOT LONG TO GO hahahahahahaha


aye,the skag head with godbod look is in full flow now lolol



FATBOY said:


> improving all the time buddy face is well gaunt lol


thanks bud,hate it when face gets to this stage but at same time its being strangely calming as i know BF% is heading right where it needs to be!


----------



## weeman

Greyphantom said:


> Jebus Chrimbo you are dialling in nicely mate... lines all over and looking as dry as fck... getting very excited at seeing the finished, tanned version.... almost like looking at a very muscley ghost at the moment... :lol:


Still not dry yet mate,keep going this way and should hopefully be nice n grainy looking soon tho 

will be in touch RE txt btw,phone has been fuked for few days.



bulkaholic said:


> fookin ell mate Lookinf damn good there, very dense and very dry!!!
> 
> It's all on for the day you will be spot on no doubt:thumbup1:
> 
> Doesn't mean much coming from a 2 time failure but many of you nutters have inpsired me to go new routes and has made a worlds difference to last 2 times.
> 
> No I am not talking about DNP you fcuking haterz:cursing: :lol:
> 
> Keep the chin up and keep the end in site. Let me do the panicking, diva moments and general homaonal moments you just keep pushing on


always flattered to hear have inspired someone mate,its flattering tohere as i am only me at the end of the day,no different to anyone else  thanks mate 



strange_days said:


> My god !
> 
> The waist ! There's nothing left !
> 
> awesome progress, dedication to the extreme


Aye its down into girls clothing size now lol dont think i have a pair of bottoms that fit my waist anymore lol



defdaz said:


> PMSL! :lol:
> 
> Looking pretty bloody awesome Weeman!! :thumb:


thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> Bri, looking good mate, dig deep not long now


thanks mate,hardest part of the ride now eh



Galtonator said:


> Good stuff Weeman you have no waist. How long to go?


cheers bud,3 weeks out today 



StephenC said:


> Mate you have no idea how often Weeman is hearing this now:whistling:


lol yeah but Stephen i am still mystified as to what we did last night that inspired you for you to send the pic of you with six ice cream cones jammed in your anus once you got home :confused1: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

*McDonalds custom burger*

When Stephen and i went into McDonalds last night i was dying for a burger,but was also enamoured with the pic of their chicken and bacon legend thing,so when i got to counter i ordered my meal and then asked the girl if she would stick a cheeseburger in it as well,she thought i ment the meal with a cheesburger,i then made it clear no i want a burger,with cheese,inside the chicken and bacon legend :lol:

She went and asked the manager,came back and told me it would be 50p extra,awesomeness.

That tale on how to maximise your protein intake in a fast food restraunt was brought to you by Team Weemantm


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> *McDonalds custom burger*
> 
> When Stephen and i went into McDonalds last night i was dying for a burger,but was also enamoured with the pic of their chicken and bacon legend thing,so when i got to counter i ordered my meal and then asked the girl if she would stick a cheeseburger in it as well,she thought i ment the meal with a cheesburger,i then made it clear no i want a burger,with cheese,inside the chicken and bacon legend :lol:
> 
> She went and asked the manager,came back and told me it would be 50p extra,awesomeness.
> 
> That tale on how to maximise your protein intake in a fast food restraunt was brought to you by Team Weemantm


Tasted pretty damn awesome too :thumbup1:

thank Christ a certain hairy hungry monster didn't get to the bag before us :lol:


----------



## Geo

weeman said:


> *McDonalds custom burger*
> 
> When Stephen and i went into McDonalds last night i was dying for a burger,but was also enamoured with the pic of their chicken and bacon legend thing,so when i got to counter i ordered my meal and then asked the girl if she would stick a cheeseburger in it as well,she thought i ment the meal with a cheesburger,i then made it clear no i want a burger,with cheese,inside the chicken and bacon legend :lol:
> 
> She went and asked the manager,came back and told me it would be 50p extra,awesomeness.
> 
> That tale on how to maximise your protein intake in a fast food restraunt was brought to you by Team Weemantm


Dam never thought they would have played ball with you?? I suppose with you holding the joint up with your Guns blazing, they didnt have much of a choice eh.

Wondering if my pee shooters will have the same effect??


----------



## weeman

lol shockingly mate i was covered up for me,just had normal Extreme tshirt on as it had been legs training before that lol

What WAS funny was yesterday afternoon when i went into Irvine to phone shop to get phone sorted,the shop was mobbed,i was wearing my new Extremist vest and baggies and had my wee Lauren in tow with me (she aint stupid she sticks to me like superglue every sweety day lol)

So anyway,shop mobbed and me in vacant mode i wandered up to the counter not realising i had skipped an entire scattered cue of people,one of the shop staff looked up at me,went wide eyed and then announced at the top of his voice,and i do mean shouted,'i dont care what any of you say,HE is getting served next!!' :lol: :lol:

I turned round (still in vacant mode) and everyone was laughing i apologised for skipping cue as didnt realise but the people said no no go right ahead lolol

Ended up a bonus as not only did he fix my phone,he got free credit stuck on it for me and also reduced my broadband bill to less than half what it is every month!!!

Henchity and guns FTW!!!!!

God i cant wait till post contest to properly take advantage of all this PMSL


----------



## Geo

ha ha cool, now thats how to do it.


----------



## weeman

oh also post cheat weight update,after bingeing last night from about 8pm onwards for many many hours (covered in stephenc's journal) i woke up this morning a measly 2lbs heavier lolol and that was BEFORE i went to the toilet!??!


----------



## Ryan16

Now thats how to take advabtage of the guns bri  lmao cant believe the guy seriously said that lmao that brill! Haha just wear the same on the post contest night out binge and when at the bar for drinks or food etc causally scratch your head hitting a front single bi shot and you may just get some free drinks :thumb: :lol:


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> Same result her mate:confused1: I mean smashed everything I could lay my hands on and just kept cramming to wake up just 2lb heavier and damn vascular
> 
> I have never cheated like that before but was pretty awesome


Its nuts aint it mate!!! you feel kind of....conned or something,know what i mean? :lol:



Ryan16 said:


> Now thats how to take advabtage of the guns bri  lmao cant believe the guy seriously said that lmao that brill! Haha just wear the same on the post contest night out binge and when at the bar for drinks or food etc causally scratch your head hitting a front single bi shot and you may just get some free drinks :thumb: :lol:


lmao mate just ask ser,post contest i dont even take tan off,leave venue,don white vest.combats and head straight to supermarket looking like an alien rampaging thru the cake isle pmsl


----------



## MissBC

your cheat meal sounds disgusting how did you now throw it all back up! thats a sh1t load of food


----------



## Galtonator

hope i get the same results in my extremist vest:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

MissBC said:


> your cheat meal sounds disgusting how did you now throw it all back up! thats a sh1t load of food


thats a paltry amount Bri,i almost didnt post it cos i was embarressed at the minuteness of my cheat in comparison to my normal cheats,i feel i have brought shame to my team!!

i only vomit on cheat day if i am trying to force more sh1t in,yeah i know it aint healthy but hey we arent exactly right in the head doing this are we? :lol:

and for the record only went to that extent in first cpl diets when i ate lilke the world was gnr end for a cpl of hours,then the clarity of just cheating for day or two hit and no more induced vomiting was needed


----------



## weeman

Galtonator said:


> hope i get the same results in my extremist vest:thumbup1:


not likely mate,you need to be dirty roider to get proper shop stopping reaction like that :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> not likely mate,you need to be dirty roider to get proper shop stopping reaction like that :lol: :lol: :wink:


 A big dirty roider as there's plenty of small roiders out there


----------



## Galtonator

I'm not sure i could handle the attention anway:whistling:

Yep in an old guy i was al there were lots of roiders but most were weaker than me, now thats weak:lol:


----------



## Simon m

Galtonator said:


> I'm not sure i could handle the attention anway:whistling:
> 
> Yep in an old guy i was al there were lots of roiders but most were weaker than me, now thats weak:lol:


 Legs apart Scott that's effing weak :tongue:

There are plenty of weak roiders, but they tend to be the bicepzzz boyzz


----------



## FATBOY

lol thats a classic m8 he probably thought you was a junky about to rob the place


----------



## Greyphantom

weeman said:


> Still not dry yet mate,keep going this way and should hopefully be nice n grainy looking soon tho
> 
> will be in touch RE txt btw,phone has been fuked for few days.


no probs mate you just concentrate on your prep!!


----------



## Geo

Right seen weeman strip tonight at the gym, one word. Holy Fookin ****! OK that's 3, but my word is he looking good. 

Not long dude.


----------



## poshbird

Jesus!!!!









You have come such along way, you are some inspiration for me...


----------



## XJPX

bri tht pic is phenominal mate, v v v excited to see finished product, head down for final stretch


----------



## strange_days

weeman said:


> lol shockingly mate i was covered up for me,just had normal Extreme tshirt on as it had been legs training before that lol
> 
> What WAS funny was yesterday afternoon when i went into Irvine to phone shop to get phone sorted,the shop was mobbed,i was wearing my new Extremist vest and baggies and had my wee Lauren in tow with me (she aint stupid she sticks to me like superglue every sweety day lol)
> 
> So anyway,shop mobbed and me in vacant mode i wandered up to the counter not realising i had skipped an entire scattered cue of people,one of the shop staff looked up at me,went wide eyed and then announced at the top of his voice,and i do mean shouted,'i dont care what any of you say,HE is getting served next!!' :lol: :lol:
> 
> I turned round (still in vacant mode) and everyone was laughing i apologised for skipping cue as didnt realise but the people said no no go right ahead lolol
> 
> Ended up a bonus as not only did he fix my phone,he got free credit stuck on it for me and also reduced my broadband bill to less than half what it is every month!!!
> 
> Henchity and guns FTW!!!!!
> 
> God i cant wait till post contest to properly take advantage of all this PMSL


Hehehe, one of your best tales yet mate lmfao


----------



## weeman

Geo said:


> Right seen weeman strip tonight at the gym, one word. Holy Fookin ****! OK that's 3, but my word is he looking good.
> 
> Not long dude.


lol thanks mate,appreciate the kind words,sh1t should only keep on getting tighter looking from here in,wait till the water drops! 



poshbird said:


> Jesus!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have come such along way, you are some inspiration for me...


Thanks PB,thats really nice of you 



XJPX said:


> bri tht pic is phenominal mate, v v v excited to see finished product, head down for final stretch


thanks mate,i cant wait either,just looking for a smooth ride in on these last 19 days 



strange_days said:


> Hehehe, one of your best tales yet mate lmfao


lol there will be maaaaaaaaaaaaany tales of adventure post contest once i can take full asdvantage of what i have put together over these last few months:thumb:

The Adult lounge also aint gnr know what hit it when my sex drive returns,Ser's sh1t is gnr get fuked up immediatly post contest and then some:devil2:


----------



## Greyphantom

weeman said:


> lol there will be maaaaaaaaaaaaany tales of adventure post contest once i can take full asdvantage of what i have put together over these last few months:thumb:
> 
> The Adult lounge also aint gnr know what hit it when my sex drive returns,Ser's sh1t is gnr get fuked up immediatly post contest and then some:devil2:


for some reason I dont think Ser will mind one bit...  

Home stretch now buddy... last few weeks and payday mate...


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> lol shockingly mate i was covered up for me,just had normal Extreme tshirt on as it had been legs training before that lol
> 
> What WAS funny was yesterday afternoon when i went into Irvine to phone shop to get phone sorted,the shop was mobbed,i was wearing my new Extremist vest and baggies and had my wee Lauren in tow with me (she aint stupid she sticks to me like superglue every sweety day lol)
> 
> So anyway,shop mobbed and me in vacant mode i wandered up to the counter not realising i had skipped an entire scattered cue of people,one of the shop staff looked up at me,went wide eyed and then announced at the top of his voice,and i do mean shouted,'i dont care what any of you say,HE is getting served next!!' :lol: :lol:
> 
> I turned round (still in vacant mode) and everyone was laughing i apologised for skipping cue as didnt realise but the people said no no go right ahead lolol
> 
> Ended up a bonus as not only did he fix my phone,he got free credit stuck on it for me and also reduced my broadband bill to less than half what it is every month!!!
> 
> Henchity and guns FTW!!!!!
> 
> God i cant wait till post contest to properly take advantage of all this PMSL


Fck

I really got to get in on this super ripped lark

Another area of attention whoring to explore:laugh: :beer:


----------



## big silver back

You the man!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ser

Greyphantom said:


> for some reason I dont think Ser will mind one bit...
> 
> Home stretch now buddy... last few weeks and payday mate...


not mind? i can't wait:bounce:

Sex is off the cards as its so close now....spent the whole night(cheat night-i'd had a few drinks lol) poking him in the eye saying "I can't get to sleep without come...if i don't sleep, neither do you...." He continued snoring throughout the whole process:cursing:

I'll get him back.....tenfold:thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

bulkaholic said:


> As said JW earlier I have reached new height of lazy bastard. Not only doing no cardio, *eating pizza and ice cream* I have sacked weights now and just siting for stimulation:thumbup1:
> 
> Fcuking arm feels worse than after heavy session anyway and if fst7 is supposed to be so good due to fascia stretching then same result achieved without sweat and effort and looking gay on cable machine


 :crying:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I have nothing useful to say except looking good junkie mush


----------



## Testoholic

weeman said:


> said pic Rab took,super dooper flat,post cardio,unpumped,junkie looking coupon,pale as fuk etc etc etc lol
> 
> will answer everyone else when i get back in,having stressful day,of to do legs (half @rsed mind) then back home to cheat


looking good mate :thumbup1: , clearly i need to get on this DNP bandwagon :laugh:


----------



## weeman

cheat day tomorrow,this is all that is on my mind at this point in time,will be goiong sweety shopping later today.

update over.


----------



## Team1

Brian

I have an Idea.

I ve noticed that ive been doing my sweetie shopping on a Friday too and its a mistaka to maka. It simply results in cheating early or in your case,....thinking that if you wait up till midnight then technically this is saturday cheat and you can start then a bit :lol:

How about we both avoid this pitfall and get the swewties on saturday morning when i pick you up for pre cardio bum s3x, head to toe sunbed (we are tight jocks and make optimum use of our UV rayz for our money :lol: ) and sh!t talking?

Maybe bar a wee bag of jelly babies for you and the kids to share saturday morning as they will be dissapointed otherwise lol


----------



## Ser

and what about the rest of the family Rab...don't we get to choose our stuff for sweetie day? If you let Bri buy it he buys stuff we don't like...even though he knows EXACTLY what we like and don't like...... :whistling: and nearly has to die for it!

We are ALL doing without here...not just Bri!


----------



## Irish Beast

Zara-Leoni said:


> I have nothing useful to say except looking good junkie mush


I have nothing useful to say other than I really want a line and a hooker


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> said pic Rab took,super dooper flat,post cardio,unpumped,junkie looking coupon,pale as fuk etc etc etc lol
> 
> will answer everyone else when i get back in,having stressful day,of to do legs (half @rsed mind) then back home to cheat


 Weeman you look ready for the stage NOW!

Very impressive big fella.

Anyone who will be competing against you that see's this pic will be very concerned for there place:thumb:


----------



## Ser

Jay.32 said:


> *Weeman you look ready for the stage NOW!*
> 
> Very impressive big fella.
> 
> Anyone who will be competing against you that see's this pic will be very concerned for there place:thumb:


no...but very very close:thumb:

errmmm, i mean he's p1sh, weefatskinnybarsteward.....push for it Bri!!!!!!! YOU CAN DO THIS! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32

Ser if I say he's ready he's ready. Jay feeling brave coz he's at the other end of uk where ser cant get him:rolleyes:


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> Know what you mean mate my mind is all over it like a dirty dream :lol: it shouldn't be as I fell off wagon mid week but as a result the weight loss sped up and now starving!
> 
> How is it all going? All to plan mate?


seems to be going to plan mate,tbh i should really be over the moon with how am looking just now but am a harsh cvnt and cant let myself be happy yet lol



Team1 said:


> Brian
> 
> I have an Idea.
> 
> I ve noticed that ive been doing my sweetie shopping on a Friday too and its a mistaka to maka. It simply results in cheating early or in your case,....thinking that if you wait up till midnight then technically this is saturday cheat and you can start then a bit :lol:
> 
> How about we both avoid this pitfall and get the swewties on saturday morning when i pick you up for pre cardio bum s3x, head to toe sunbed (we are tight jocks and make optimum use of our UV rayz for our money :lol: ) and sh!t talking?
> 
> Maybe bar a wee bag of jelly babies for you and the kids to share saturday morning as they will be dissapointed otherwise lol


In theory that makes sense,but cant break the religious beginning to a cheat day mate,it always starts stroke of midnight,some habits shall never be broken :lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> and what about the rest of the family Rab...don't we get to choose our stuff for sweetie day? If you let Bri buy it he buys stuff we don't like...even though he knows EXACTLY what we like and don't like...... :whistling: and nearly has to die for it!
> 
> We are ALL doing without here...not just Bri!


shut it boot,a man can only carry so much cheat sh1t,and i eat my bodyweight in sh1t,the rest of the pack haveto fight for the wrappers :lol: :lol:

(feeble brian now recieves kick in the shrivelled nads)



Jay.32 said:


> Weeman you look ready for the stage NOW!
> 
> Very impressive big fella.
> 
> Anyone who will be competing against you that see's this pic will be very concerned for there place:thumb:


no mate,not ready yet,well technically yes i am,but as mentioned am a harsh cvnt with me and everyone else when it comes to how things look,you can always look harder,so still just chipping away


----------



## weeman

eatingchicken breast packed with tuna mayo at the mo then going sweet shopping


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> In theory that makes sense,but cant break the religious beginning to a cheat day mate,it always starts stroke of midnight,some habits shall never be broken :lol:


Too right, how much do you look forward to it, I'll be honest I get quite emotional when it is at its worst and then I am allowed to have sweets or whatever :lol:

Quite frankly, I am angered that the Rab thinks we are so stupid to have never thought of that before, he really is an utter fanny pad


----------



## ah24

Keep pushing dude  Enjoy the sweet shopping haha


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Too right, how much do you look forward to it, I'll be honest I get quite emotional when it is at its worst and then I am allowed to have sweets or whatever :lol:
> 
> Quite frankly, I am angered that the Rab thinks we are so stupid to have never thought of that before, he really is an utter fanny pad


a crusty 5 day old fanny pad at that mate,my eyes actually smarted and my face screwed up as i read his suggestion,know that way when you inhale petrol fumes too fast and cant catch your breath? that kinda reaction.

I'm same boat too mate,see this week,see the amount of times i have near burst into tears so randomly,i mean i know to prepare yourself for that happening,but you never can prepare for that emotional bit i dont think,on treadmill other night on my own with mp3 player on and just started welling up ffs.

My god i cant wait to feel manly again in just over a fortnights time,see what happens when weeman is incapable of sexing for over 2 weeks (maybe even more now actually:cursing



ah24 said:


> Keep pushing dude  Enjoy the sweet shopping haha


will do dude 



bulkaholic said:


> Well well a midnight start eh I just do tom evening but can't wait now
> 
> Oh I have found my magic numbers to fatloss with no cardio:
> 
> 120mcg t3
> 
> 160mcg clen
> 
> 180mg eph
> 
> 400mg dnp
> 
> :thumb:


lazy bastard:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> Too right, how much do you look forward to it, I'll be honest I get quite emotional when it is at its worst and then I am allowed to have sweets or whatever :lol:
> 
> Quite frankly, I am angered that the Rab thinks we are so stupid to have never thought of that before, he really is an utter fanny pad


Hey Ramsay. Brian says you have the "hands of god" as you are good at fixing and making things

WHy dont you go take one of your electric garden tools an make yourself up one of these and fcuk yourself real good you son of a b!tch


----------



## dixie normus

bulkaholic said:


> Well well a midnight start eh I just do tom evening but can't wait now
> 
> Oh I have found my magic numbers to fatloss with no cardio:
> 
> 120mcg t3
> 
> 160mcg clen
> 
> 180mg eph
> 
> 400mg dnp
> 
> :thumb:


fcuk me, that would kill shergar:lol:


----------



## Simon m

Rab is naturally skinny and doesn't understand, so please forgive him his sins as he does not know what he is doing.

Plus he's bone...


----------



## dixie normus

seen this and thought of you:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

fuking travel lodge cvnts:cursing:

Ok so my gym (Glenacairn Bodybuilding Gym) have kindly supported me by paying for my hotel rooms for my show,they paying for stay for the night before the show and night of the show,good good 

So they give me the cash to put on my prepay credit card,did this two days ago,need to wait 24hours for it to clear before you can use it so did that then tried to book room,then the problems start.

got to end of booking procedure and it said payment declined,phoned up balance of card and it said 16 quid left,so went to post office and asked them why it hadnt cleared yet,they said wait another 24 hours,so did,then checked balance again this morning and again still the same,so p1ssed off went to post office and asked them to get to root of problem,they phoned up cc place and they said last transaction was the money being put on the card ?!?!

Confusing.

Then staff member from the post office cc place phones back and said the money did in fact go on the card and was also taken by the travel lodge?!!?!?

Further confusement!!!

So phones up travel lodge and ask them wtf is going on and they said wouold need to email customer care as there is nothing they can do over the phone to help me and it may take few working days to give me money back and then can try rebooking,which i said i feel aprehensive doing now as what if it happens again,time is fkn running out,plus to top it due to their fuk up the hotel i wanted to stay in has no rooms left:cursing: :cursing:

Guy on phone says wait till they refund the cash and also ask for a credit note for another nights stay when i need to use travel lodge again,which will be all well and good if it happens but meantime am stressing out waiting for the cvnts to get in touch next week to sort this sh1t out,stuff i dont need happening 2 weeks out from show.

CVNTS!!!!

Anyway its cheat day now,plus bonus i woke up at 4am with mysterious temporary raging horn(first time in about 3 weeks),so ragged into Mrs Wee in her sleep,she is now a calmer bunny as of this morning :lol:


----------



## weeman

Also bumped into my grandparents and aunty in Morrisons earlier on and they were repulsed by how i look,that makes me officially ready:lol:also the reactions of passers by as they stared at me wondering around with capless top on was priceless,finally having a day where i feel pretty good about myself,the wonders of carbs!!!


----------



## MXD

Lol good end to a bad day


----------



## hilly

if your getting comments from the grandparents like that mate u know your in good nick,

cant wait to see some stage pics mate. whats on the cards for the cheat out exciting


----------



## Linny

weeman said:


> Also bumped into my grandparents and aunty in Morrisons earlier on and they were repulsed by how i look,that makes me officially ready:lol:also the reactions of passers by as they stared at me wondering around with capless top on was priceless,finally having a day where i feel pretty good about myself,the wonders of carbs!!!


hahahahaha fckin quality this made me larf:laugh::laugh:


----------



## XJPX

haha yes the family being repulsed is a great sign, last family get together wen i was a bloated 18 stone my mum said tht her and the family were worried for me mentally hahahaha....

can we hav a leg pic mate? hammies as well  , wud luv to see how their looking


----------



## StephenC

Which travel lodge did you get then mate? Next nearest one? You go for the late exit as well???

I'll get mine booked 2nyt n get the Team Weeman

official team bus booked in for a wee valet :lol:


----------



## Ser

weeman said:


> Also bumped into my grandparents and aunty in Morrisons earlier on and they were repulsed by how i look,that makes me officially ready:lol:also the reactions of passers by as they stared at me wondering around with capless top on was priceless,finally having a day where i feel pretty good about myself,the wonders of carbs!!!


Oi! Fatty! *I* am the one who decides when you are ready...they are all but an indicator to 'nearliness'

For that you are thee weeks away, because i said so...put the fekkin cake down and go do some cadrio doughboi!!!!!

:lol:

Awrite, i concede, i AM happy with how you are looking, as i told you last night. I'll even share my cherry chocolate cake with you :wub:


----------



## dixie normus

more spam:laugh:


----------



## WRT

Mrs Weeman said:


> Awrite, i concede, i AM happy with how you are looking, as i told you last night. I'll even share my cherry chocolate cake with you :wub:


Ignore this, you look like a bag of sh1te you fat barsteward, keep going:lol:


----------



## weeman

MXD said:


> Lol good end to a bad day


lol funnier end just happened cpl hours ago.

Ser and i were watching TV and heard sound of our wee Lauren sobbing coming up the street (cue inner parent rage triggering:cursing

Outside were about 10-12 kids she had been playing in the street with,Lauren was sobbing so hard the wee soul couldnt speak,her butterfly she had painted on her face at her grans earlier today was streaking off her face (rage triggered:cursing: :cursing: )

Apparently a brother and sister from round the corner had been picking on her whilst she had been out playing with her new scooter (they wanted a shot she wouldnt give them it) and one of them pushed her off it onto the road (*SOMEONES GNR GET KILLED RAGE:cursing:* :cursing: )

Ser picked Lauren up and told me to go get my trainers on and get to the parents door (if she went there is no talking only violence lol)

I headed back outside and it was like pied piper,the weans swarming around road telling me they would show me which house they stayed in (seemingly the kids bolted fast as they could when Lauren cried so we wouldnt know where they lived but got grassed up by the other muscle worshipping kids :lol: )

Now you have to understand,i hate confrontation but that gets cast aside when the kids are involved,also the parents of these little bullying cvnts are of the irk that screams and intimidates the other neighbours whilst proclaiming their own kids innocence,they are one of those families where all of their coupons are the same,both male and female,and there is about 10 of them staying in the one house,all of them tattood up (the men of house scalps all tattood to fuk,sit growling at all and sundry that pass by)

As i went round corner with Lauren holding my finger walking up the street still crying her eyes out i watched one of the ants keeking out from behind bush where they live,then it was like a bunch of meercats as half dozen other little heads poked out and hid again,i got to top of their path,the mother at door,the guys in hall of their house behind them.

I looked at Lauren,looked at the mother and simply asked

'who the fuk pushed my girl of her scooter?'

the mother looked behind her at the guys,who looked at the floor,the mother looked at me again,dragged the girl and boy out who were picking on Lauren,looked at me again then shouted 'did you push his little girl of her scooter?did you? DID YOU???? DONT FUKIN LIE TO ME!!!!!'

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The guys slinked into their living room and the mother then made the kids apologise to my wee Lauren,and said sorry to me too lol as i turned to take Lauren home i looked at the corner of my street and could see the angry cloud,then see Ser in kill mode storming round the corner making a B line for the house to get the kids mother :lol: i stopped her and explained what had happened and miraculously she turned and came back home with me and Lauren instead of heading for another assault charge (well she had been sexed in the middle of the night,had that not happend in middle of night Ser prob be in cells now pmsl)

:rockon:



hilly said:


> if your getting comments from the grandparents like that mate u know your in good nick,
> 
> cant wait to see some stage pics mate. whats on the cards for the cheat out exciting


cheat has been slow and moderate today,went into McDonalds today to make sure i was not hungry before entering supermarket,thus ensuring i didnt spend 80 quid on junk that i would prob only eat half of lol



Linny said:


> hahahahaha fckin quality this made me larf:laugh::laugh:


lol my gran is so endearing too,she has a half scottish,half brum accent (half my family are English) she walked towards me saying 'look at the fukin state of your face Bri' gotta love my families honesty :lol: :lol:



XJPX said:


> haha yes the family being repulsed is a great sign, last family get together wen i was a bloated 18 stone my mum said tht her and the family were worried for me mentally hahahaha....
> 
> can we hav a leg pic mate? hammies as well  , wud luv to see how their looking


not got ham pics mate but Rab took pic of quads today on his phone


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Which travel lodge did you get then mate? Next nearest one? You go for the late exit as well???
> 
> I'll get mine booked 2nyt n get the Team Weeman
> 
> official team bus booked in for a wee valet :lol:


Turns out my mum went to the travel lodge site tonight mate and there is still defo rooms available in that same travel lodge,so all being well if this gets sorted out sharpish at the start of the week still be staying there



Mrs Weeman said:


> Oi! Fatty! *I* am the one who decides when you are ready...they are all but an indicator to 'nearliness'
> 
> For that you are thee weeks away, because i said so...put the fekkin cake down and go do some cadrio doughboi!!!!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Awrite, i concede, i AM happy with how you are looking, as i told you last night. I'll even share my cherry chocolate cake with you :wub:


weel seeing you've had cock in you:lol: :lol:



KJW said:


> Sounds good not long until showtime!


thanks mate yeah 2 weeks tomoz,better start practising posing at some point lol



dixie normus said:


> more spam:laugh:


this is minted :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

WRT said:


> Ignore this, you look like a bag of sh1te you fat barsteward, keep going:lol:


PMSL that smore like it :laugh:


----------



## suliktribal

Nice one, Weeman!


----------



## StephenC

Soooo the nightclub on the doorstep one still has rooms left?

Better go dig out my disco clobber :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

fukin travel lodge cnuts! i say we all go down ther and fuking smash the place up!? well get the money back! cnuts!....... cnuts! its not even my prob but im still fuked off! cnuts!


----------



## big_jim_87

XJPX said:


> haha yes the family being repulsed is a great sign, last family get together *wen i was a bloated 18 stone* my mum said tht her and the family were worried for me mentally hahahaha....
> 
> can we hav a leg pic mate? hammies as well  , wud luv to see how their looking


you did look rough as ass holes tho mate lol glad you got ya pretty little gay boy face back now tho lol


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> PMSL that *smore* like it :laugh:


Was that meant:confused1:

A *s'more* is a traditional nighttime campfire treat popular in the United States and Canada,[1] consisting of a roasted marshmallow and a layer of chocolate sandwiched between two pieces of graham cracker.[2]


----------



## Jem

LMAO !!! I came looking for a leg pic as promised and found an american sugary snack....bonus ;-)


----------



## StephenC

Dunno why this just occured to me there & there will prob be less people than you can count on one that hand get it :lol:


----------



## strange_days

Nice little story there Bri. Glad Mrs Wee has received some of what she is owed, I bet she's got a list of IOU's stuck all over the fridge right ?

That leg pic is real nice, looking bone dry like on stage already. How long till your show ? Are we not getting any proper pics then till after the big day ?

I hope you do some real damage mate onstage, I think your prep has been so professionally done, an inspiration to all.

J


----------



## StephenC

Strange, I'll have my brothers (Ecosse on here now, more details of him to come later) SLR camera with me and I'm hoping before then to pick up a decent spec netbook or laptop which I'll get a dongle for so for tbd legions of Weeman fans out there, there will be updates. Hmmm wonder where I can get a good video cam from and I'll do big brother updates......

T minus 28 hours: Stephen jumps in the Team Weeman musclebus (lightbulb hilarity moment, updates to follow) and heads for darkest Stevenson....

T minus 27 hours: Stephen arrives at Weeman HQ....

I'm going down to see him today also but theres a modified car show on and my brother needs the camera for his car club/forum 

Besides as you mention how proffesionally Brian has prepped (Southport aside :whistling: ) I'd love to do a side by side shot of him at the start and end of this prep and see the visual difference as unfortuanetly Brian works using the mirror or we would have empirical evidence using the numbers BW to BF ratio at the start and end and I think the numbers would be astounding personally.


----------



## StephenC

Side note; when I say uses the mirror unfortuanetly I mean just to prove not only the Haterz what this man is capable of but to everyone on here and the forums he frequents as people will naysay what he has done in terms of lean mass increase with simultaneous bf loss:thumbup1:


----------



## Ser

Of fuk orf Stephen! Crawl back oot o his @rsecrack please:lol: Let the naysayers say whatever the fek they like...none of us give a fook...most of the time we only listen so we can get a laugh:laugh: :laugh:

Re the camera...i cannae remember what he said to tell you about the camera....he woke me up with a quick peck on the cheek and him shouting he was gonna miss his bus as he disappeared downstairs and out of the street...will get back to you on that Give me half an hour to wake up and have a cuppa and find my phone then i'll get back to you...


----------



## hilly

legs look killer there pal


----------



## Ryan16

Legs are looking ace brian not long! Im actually trying to find a way up there to attend the show since its like the last one in scotland this year  lol

Lmao at the story with lauren and those guys hiding, by anychance did you have your extremist vest on :whistling:


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> Of fuk orf Stephen! Crawl back oot o his @rsecrack please:lol: Let the naysayers say whatever the fek they like...none of us give a fook...most of the time we only listen so we can get a laugh:laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Re the camera...i cannae remember what he said to tell you about the camera....he woke me up with a quick peck on the cheek and him shouting he was gonna miss his bus as he disappeared downstairs and out of the street...will get back to you on that Give me half an hour to wake up and have a cuppa and find my phone then i'll get back to you...


I'll crawl wherever I want today, iiiiii'm baaaack:lol: now just to sustain the mental momentum:whistling:

The camera for today?

I'll need to dig out my camera, actually fvck it I might just go buy my own today as I cant take the wee one with me, anyone know owt about camera's:confused1:


----------



## Ryan16

There dirt cheap now stephen for sure! As long as you get about 10 megapixels or more your image will be top notch  you can pick them for about 70-80 quid sometimes


----------



## dixie normus

Ryan16 said:


> There dirt cheap now stephen for sure! As long as you get about 10 megapixels or more your image will be top notch  you can pick them for about 70-80 quid sometimes


Not strictly true. After 3 megapixels the difference in quality is neglible so the more is better is a myth sold to people by companies who manufacture cameras where the important components are crap.

More important are sensor size, ISO sensitivity, and the quality of the optical components lens.

If these are not up to scratch then more pixels can actually result in poor images especially in poor light. It;s one of the reasons moby's take crap pictures despite being high in mega pixels.


----------



## Ryan16

Never new that mate, ive never really looked at all that on the likes of my uncles camera i just know its 12.1megapixels and made by sony cost a fair bit and takes cracking pics lol, how do you know all of these when you look at a cam say in a catologue? Is it stated or would you need to see the box to find out?


----------



## StephenC

dixie normus said:


> Not strictly true. After 3 megapixels the difference in quality is neglible so the more is better is a myth sold to people by companies who manufacture cameras where the important components are crap.
> 
> More important are sensor size, ISO sensitivity, and the quality of the optical components lens.
> 
> If these are not up to scratch then more pixels can actually result in poor images especially in poor light. It;s one of the reasons moby's take crap pictures despite being high in mega pixels.


Thats the info im looking for, as I said my brothers into cams but he's at ingleston today, although our Rams knows a bit (cvnt knows everything:thumb


----------



## Ser

he said not to bother with the camera hun....he just called me to tell me there has been some sort of thing going on, busses having to go off route...had to detour to get to the gym, think somebody been murdered or something.. 

Aye, so don't bother with the cam


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> he said not to bother with the camera hun....he just called me to tell me there has been some sort of thing going on, busses having to go off route...had to detour to get to the gym, think somebody been murdered or something..
> 
> Aye, so don't bother with the cam


I'm assuming he's away for cardio and not expecting me there until tonight:confused1:


----------



## Ser

aye, he gone to do cardio lol.....


----------



## dixie normus

Ryan16 said:


> Never new that mate, ive never really looked at all that on the likes of my uncles camera i just know its 12.1megapixels and made by sony cost a fair bit and takes cracking pics lol, how do you know all of these when you look at a cam say in a catologue? Is it stated or would you need to see the box to find out?


Should be in the spec on the website, or ask in a shop that sell them. Will generally be not included in a catalogue as the megapixel myth is the 'selling' point.

TBH the steadyness of the photographer's hand is one of the most important things hence why the best pictures are usally taken on tripods.


----------



## StephenC

Mrs Weeman said:


> aye, he gone to do cardio lol.....


phew, had me pancaked there for a bit:lol:


----------



## StephenC

dixie normus said:


> Should be in the spec on the website, or ask in a shop that sell them. Will generally be not included in a catalogue as the megapixel myth is the 'selling' point.
> 
> TBH the steadyness of the photographer's hand is one of the most important things hence why the best pictures are usally taken on tripods.


No point today then with clen shakes:tongue:


----------



## weeman

dixie normus said:


> Not strictly true. After 3 megapixels the difference in quality is neglible so the more is better is a myth sold to people by companies who manufacture cameras where the important components are crap.
> 
> More important are sensor size, ISO sensitivity, and the quality of the optical components lens.
> 
> If these are not up to scratch then more pixels can actually result in poor images especially in poor light. It;s one of the reasons moby's take crap pictures despite being high in mega pixels.


totally true 

Its worthd digging about on the review sites that compare the camera's etc,thats how i ended up with my old one,panasonic LumixFZ-8,could have gotten a 12 mega pixel+ thing for the price i got the camera at the time but as you say its largely got fook all to do with the quality,the mega pixel count only becomes relevant when all other aspects that dixie mentioned are spot on :

I quite fancy the sony H7 as its basically last step before an SLR,SLR is awesome just very cumbersome,whilst that doesnt matter so much at shows,when your in the middle of group sex it isnt the easiest thing to hold with one hand and still remain involved in the action.

These are things i ask the salesmen to take into account when buying cameras from them.

they never take me seriously:confused1:

Will prob splash on a camera after shows are done since ours bit the dust its left a void,and photo whoring this prep has suffered which isnt good,plus Ser and i plan to be up to some severe no good post contest and cant update the chronicals without any pics!

Think maybe go for the newer version of my camera that died as its getting rave reviews,or compare it to the H range from Sony and see whats what


----------



## Simon m

dixie normus said:


> Should be in the spec on the website, or ask in a shop that sell them. Will generally be not included in a catalogue as the megapixel myth is the 'selling' point.
> 
> TBH the steadyness of the photographer's hand is one of the most important things hence why the best pictures are usally taken on tripods.


 That's right, and that's why I take such good shots...


----------



## dixie normus

Simon m said:


> That's right, and that's why I take such good shots...


steady hand or human tripod?

:lol:


----------



## Simon m

dixie normus said:


> steady hand or human tripod?
> 
> :lol:


Both


----------



## Tiger81

weeman said:


> lol funnier end just happened cpl hours ago.
> 
> Ser and i were watching TV and heard sound of our wee Lauren sobbing coming up the street (cue inner parent rage triggering:cursing
> 
> Outside were about 10-12 kids she had been playing in the street with,Lauren was sobbing so hard the wee soul couldnt speak,her butterfly she had painted on her face at her grans earlier today was streaking off her face (rage triggered:cursing: :cursing: )
> 
> Apparently a brother and sister from round the corner had been picking on her whilst she had been out playing with her new scooter (they wanted a shot she wouldnt give them it) and one of them pushed her off it onto the road (*SOMEONES GNR GET KILLED RAGE:cursing:* :cursing: )
> 
> Ser picked Lauren up and told me to go get my trainers on and get to the parents door (if she went there is no talking only violence lol)
> 
> I headed back outside and it was like pied piper,the weans swarming around road telling me they would show me which house they stayed in (seemingly the kids bolted fast as they could when Lauren cried so we wouldnt know where they lived but got grassed up by the other muscle worshipping kids :lol: )
> 
> Now you have to understand,i hate confrontation but that gets cast aside when the kids are involved,also the parents of these little bullying cvnts are of the irk that screams and intimidates the other neighbours whilst proclaiming their own kids innocence,they are one of those families where all of their coupons are the same,both male and female,and there is about 10 of them staying in the one house,all of them tattood up (the men of house scalps all tattood to fuk,sit growling at all and sundry that pass by)
> 
> As i went round corner with Lauren holding my finger walking up the street still crying her eyes out i watched one of the ants keeking out from behind bush where they live,then it was like a bunch of meercats as half dozen other little heads poked out and hid again,i got to top of their path,the mother at door,the guys in hall of their house behind them.
> 
> I looked at Lauren,looked at the mother and simply asked
> 
> 'who the fuk pushed my girl of her scooter?'
> 
> the mother looked behind her at the guys,who looked at the floor,the mother looked at me again,dragged the girl and boy out who were picking on Lauren,looked at me again then shouted 'did you push his little girl of her scooter?did you? DID YOU???? DONT FUKIN LIE TO ME!!!!!'
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The guys slinked into their living room and the mother then made the kids apologise to my wee Lauren,and said sorry to me too lol as i turned to take Lauren home i looked at the corner of my street and could see the angry cloud,then see Ser in kill mode storming round the corner making a B line for the house to get the kids mother :lol: i stopped her and explained what had happened and miraculously she turned and came back home with me and Lauren instead of heading for another assault charge (well she had been sexed in the middle of the night,had that not happend in middle of night Ser prob be in cells now pmsl)


I have only 1 question - what were you wearing? And secondly did you change before you went round? (ie did you grab a medium t shirt and then go or what?)


----------



## RedKola

Was it the mankini Bri? :mellow:

Everyone knows you dinnae mess wae a buff bear in a bad mood in a mankini


----------



## Team1

Did you site your triceps quickly before you went too?

:lol:


----------



## weeman

Tiger81 said:


> I have only 1 question - what were you wearing? And secondly did you change before you went round? (ie did you grab a medium t shirt and then go or what?)


PMSL

i had on my capless Extreme top on with gunnage hanging out,when i stepped outside front door to go round to their house one of the kids (11 year old boy) exclaimed 'oh wuh!!! Laurens dad your muscles have got like pure bigger!!!'

:lol: :lol:



RedKola said:


> Was it the mankini Bri? :mellow:
> 
> Everyone knows you dinnae mess wae a buff bear in a bad mood in a mankini


LMFAO loving it



Team1 said:


> Did you site your triceps quickly before you went too?
> 
> :lol:


i may have:whistling: :lol:

i may have also taken a super secret preworkout cap (aggresion in a pill)as supplied by one of my prep sponsors:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tiger81

weeman said:


> PMSL
> 
> i had on my capless Extreme top on with gunnage hanging out,when i stepped outside front door to go round to their house one of the kids (11 year old boy) exclaimed 'oh wuh!!! Laurens dad your muscles have got like pure bigger!!!'
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> LMFAO loving it
> 
> i may have:whistling: :lol:
> 
> i may have also taken a super secret preworkout cap (aggresion in a pill)as supplied by one of my prep sponsors:lol: :lol:


Haha legend mate, id have done the same exact thing :laugh: :beer:


----------



## StephenC

E-Mails are through confirming all is well guys :thumb:

One of you text me tomorrow and i'll print it off and keep in the car


----------



## Greyphantom

Mate just your legs alone and I am starting to thinking of having your babies... 

Looking fierce and acting feirce by all accounts... would love to a fly on the wall in that house that day... lmao...

Not long now mate, keep your eye on the prize and dont forget to text all us poor people who cant make it up to the show... I would lerve to be there though... will be awesome...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

StephenC said:


> Dunno why this just occured to me there & there will prob be less people than you can count on one that hand get it :lol:


LMAO I come out with this regularly when people ask what we're doing/what we're doing today... all I ever get is blank stares lol 

Sounds like everything going well bri :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ps.... just looked up at the tv and that fat bint michelle mcmanus was lying on her back in a park with a swiss ball between its legs.....

If that dnt encourage you to diet hard.... *spew*


----------



## StephenC

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO I come out with this regularly when people ask what we're doing/what we're doing today... all I ever get is blank stares lol
> 
> Sounds like everything going well bri :thumbup1:


Question is, which one is Brian & which one is me:confused1:

who ya gona insult most and reasons why to be detailed:lol:


----------



## Baz R

weeman said:


> i may have also taken a super secret preworkout cap (aggresion in a pill)as supplied by one of my prep sponsors:lol: :lol:


Please Tell ?


----------



## StephenC

Baz R said:


> Please Tell ?


Few know and less will speak of it:whistling:


----------



## weeman

Baz R said:


> Please Tell ?


its super secret,i'd be cast out into the wilderness,stripped of gear and made to walk the land as a natty forever more,and that sh1t aint gnr happen.


----------



## Baz R

im half scottish for fuk sake,,,,,,,,,,,show a jock some love


----------



## jw007

Been following your progress weespunk

Its all "mega dose this, mega dose that" "DNP, GH blast pep abuse" Blah blah fckin blah

What sort of example you settingto all the fckin sheep out there

Anyway I digress

Have a pic of me, taken literally 5 mins ago

No fckin DNP:cursing: :cursing:

Just diet, cardio, minimal AAS and a big dose of *work ethic* :beer:

Perhaps you need a bit of same eh mate 

*BOOOOOOOOOM*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lois_Lane

JW do those pants say "madness" if so where did you get them?


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> JW do those pants say *"madness"* if so where did you get them?


Yep

Got them from gym in Pattaya in Thailand

Cheers for compliment Con:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Lois_Lane

jw007 said:


> Yep
> 
> Got them from gym in Pattaya in Thailand
> 
> Cheers for compliment Con:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


 Wrong answer it was meant to be "oh yeah got them at www.something.com":cursing:

As far as compliments, erm... hair looks nice thought you would be bald by now:lol:


----------



## jw007

Lois_Lane said:


> Wrong answer it was meant to be "oh yeah got them at www.something.com":cursing:
> 
> As far as compliments, erm... hair looks nice thought you would be bald by now:lol:


Well now you got a legit excuse for going :whistling:

Hair??? LMFAO

I truely expected to be dead by now, so hair is just a bonus:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

jw007 said:


> Been following your progress weespunk
> 
> Its all "mega dose this, mega dose that" "DNP, GH blast pep abuse" Blah blah fckin blah
> 
> What sort of example you settingto all the fckin sheep out there
> 
> Anyway I digress
> 
> Have a pic of me, taken literally 5 mins ago
> 
> No fckin DNP:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> Just diet, cardio, minimal AAS and a big dose of *work ethic* :beer:
> 
> Perhaps you need a bit of same eh mate
> 
> *BOOOOOOOOOM*
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


LMFAO i know mate i know,lazy drug abusing bastrd that i am :lol: :lol: :lol:

looking sickeningly large you cvnt:cursing: :cursing:

i tell you now tho,if it werent for the fact my camera is broken i would have been raping your journal alive with my pics by now :lol: :lol:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



KJW said:


> Phenomenal progress. I really am quite impressed and have enjoyed reading about it. Where is the show being held?


cheers mate:thumb: show is held in the Whitehall theatre in Dundee on August the 1st mate


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> LMFAO i know mate i know,lazy drug abusing bastrd that i am :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> looking sickeningly large you cvnt:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> i tell you now tho,if it werent for the fact my camera is broken i would have been* raping your journal alive with my pics by now* :lol: :lol:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> cheers mate:thumb: show is held in the Whitehall theatre in Dundee on August the 1st mate


There is a GOD after all:thumb:

I take it all back:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*LAZY CnUT*tm


----------



## Greyphantom

weeman said:


> cheers mate:thumb: show is held in the Whitehall theatre in Dundee on August the 1st mate


My Dads birthday... cant wait for that one... not long now mate, keep prepping hard... :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK

Zara-Leoni said:


> ps.... just looked up at the tv and that fat bint michelle mcmanus was lying on her back in a park with a swiss ball between its legs.....
> 
> If that dnt encourage you to diet hard.... *spew*


That wasn't a swiss ball, it was her clit :laugh:

Looking massive JW!!!


----------



## Team1

I will be sure to upload some on the day to my facebook and post updates on the Drama that unfolds

:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Got myself a netbook and dongle on the way so there should be plenty of updates


----------



## XJPX

weeman said:


> LMFAO i know mate i know,lazy drug abusing bastrd that i am :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> looking sickeningly large you cvnt:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> i tell you now tho,if it werent for the fact my* camera is broken i would have been raping your journal alive with my pics by now* :lol: :lol:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> cheers mate:thumb: show is held in the Whitehall theatre in Dundee on August the 1st mate


dnt worry i sufficiently raped the sh!te out of his journal, if onyl u lived closer bri...we cud both go over to joes next week and realli show him up hahah


----------



## rs007

*MOTIVATIONAL FLY-BY*

Stop being a fanny

Stop worrying

For once in your career, practice posing routine

Chill and cruise in, job is all but done

You are still a cock, and I hate your "oh look, these are so big" guns


----------



## winger

rs007 said:


> *MOTIVATIONAL FLY-BY*
> 
> Stop being a fanny
> 
> Stop worrying
> 
> For once in your career, practice posing routine
> 
> Chill and cruise in, job is all but done
> 
> You are still a cock, and I hate your "oh look, these are so big" guns


Rams is that really you? Funny how you act so different on weemans prep journal..lol

Post up some pics weeman so my wife can masturbate to them and if she doesn't I will, so it wont be a total waist. :beer:


----------



## rs007

winger said:


> *Rams is that really you? Funny how you act so different on weemans prep journal..lol*
> 
> Post up some pics weeman so my wife can masturbate to them and if she doesn't I will, so it wont be a total waist. :beer:


Well someone has got to kick his ass from time to time 

Lack of wee-pics is due to the wee-cam being broken - but I am reliably informed pictures should prob commence soon as a new camera has been sourced


----------



## winger

rs007 said:


> Well someone has got to kick his ass from time to time
> 
> Lack of wee-pics is due to the wee-cam being broken - but I am reliably informed pictures should prob commence soon as a new camera has been sourced


Weeman without a camera is like a day without sunshine! :beer:

If he can't photo whore, he might as well end it! :whistling:


----------



## Team1

I took some video's last night but this (well meaning) fool with a tash kept taking about stuff whilst Weec*nt was stripped off and tying to pose so all you will see is some half ****d posing with a load of jockish language over the top of it bursting your ears

Nothing special to see though compared to the weekend pic there and hardly worth uploading as i think in a couple of days time when he is a little mroe dry then it will be well worth posting. That will do how he is looking a lot more justice!

THat said. I almost dislike Weec*nt as much as i do that fud faced training partner of his. God i hate those two guys!


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> *MOTIVATIONAL FLY-BY*
> 
> Stop being a fanny
> 
> Stop worrying
> 
> For once in your career, practice posing routine
> 
> Chill and cruise in, job is all but done
> 
> You are still a cock, and I hate your "oh look, these are so big" guns


 :lol: :lol: posing practise will commence asap now that night time cardio is binned mate 

trying to chill trying to chill.......... 



winger said:


> Rams is that really you? Funny how you act so different on weemans prep journal..lol
> 
> Post up some pics weeman so my wife can masturbate to them and if she doesn't I will, so it wont be a total waist. :beer:


pmsl some rampant masturvatory worth pics should be here soon :thumb:



winger said:


> Weeman without a camera is like a day without sunshine! :beer:
> 
> If he can't photo whore, he might as well end it! :whistling:


this is true!



Team1 said:


> I took some video's last night but this (well meaning) fool with a tash kept taking about stuff whilst Weec*nt was stripped off and tying to pose so all you will see is some half ****d posing with a load of jockish language over the top of it bursting your ears
> 
> Nothing special to see though compared to the weekend pic there and hardly worth uploading as i think in a couple of days time when he is a little mroe dry then it will be well worth posting. That will do how he is looking a lot more justice!
> 
> THat said. I almost dislike Weec*nt as much as i do that fud faced training partner of his. God i hate those two guys!


lol i was wondering if he couldnt tell i was fuked and to just leave me be whilst getting looked at lol he means well just timing couldnt be worse!

Have woken up this morning 1 1/4lbs lighter and dryer


----------



## suliktribal

Morning weeman!


----------



## weeman

suliktribal said:


> Morning weeman!


morning mate,its p1ssing down like nothing else here this morning and its not the most motivational thing for me to get my ass out the door to the gym for some cardio:cursing:


----------



## suliktribal

weeman said:


> morning mate,its p1ssing down like nothing else here this morning and its not the most motivational thing for me to get my ass out the door to the gym for some cardio:cursing:


Dry here, for now! Been slashing it down all night though.

The bad weather actually makes me feel more like going the gym. Mind you, mornings are the evening for me - I work nights! Gym is dead at 6am. Perfect for pumpin' iron!


----------



## MXD

Argh i love the rain! Nothing like being by my window in the morning on my stationary bike fugging up the windows from the utter heat ur generating while its lsshing it down..

Keep it up wee****!


----------



## Spriggen

Morning weeman! Away and get that cardio done you sexy fvcker! :lol:


----------



## jw007

Well apart from fact is prob my favourite Youtube video ever

(lots of BIG HITS from England and Lions)

If anyone can pull this posing music off its you Weespunk

What you reckon??






*BOOOOOOOOOOM*

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SALKev

Guy at 0:18 looks a little like you Joe :lol:


----------



## MissBC

jw007 said:


> Well apart from fact is prob my favourite Youtube video ever
> 
> (lots of BIG HITS from England and Lions)
> 
> If anyone can pull this posing music off its you Weespunk
> 
> What you reckon??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOOOOOOOOOM*
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


yeah thats got the allblacks in it :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## jw007

2:20 is fckin awesome


----------



## jw007

SALKev said:


> Guy at 0:18 looks a little like you Joe :lol:


[email protected] lol


----------



## Greyphantom

Come on B... not long now mate, almost the vinegar strokes buddy... get that posing in and hit that stage like a mother loving tsunami...!!!


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> pmsl some rampant masturvatory worth pics should be here soon :thumb:


Kate taps watch.......cooooome on then :bounce:


----------



## Team1

Sorry. Weeman wont be posting here any more. As promised..I Bicep shot him to death at his weakest moment this week for what he put me through going into those shows....and because after i food porned the sh!t out of this journal he promiced to make it hurt even more for the Brits

BOOM....Bicep to the Depleted Junkie face of the Weeslut


----------



## Ryan16

jw007 said:


> Well apart from fact is prob my favourite Youtube video ever
> 
> (lots of BIG HITS from England and Lions)
> 
> If anyone can pull this posing music off its you Weespunk
> 
> What you reckon??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOOOOOOOOOM*
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That would be so good to have someone posing to that! I could imagine it now, gets to the BOOM bit and they hit the peak contraction of a pose like a rear double bi


----------



## wes

jw007 said:


> Well apart from fact is prob my favourite Youtube video ever
> 
> (lots of BIG HITS from England and Lions)
> 
> If anyone can pull this posing music off its you Weespunk
> 
> What you reckon??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOOOOOOOOOM*
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Class!!


----------



## wes

weeman said:


> pmsl some rampant masturvatory worth pics should be here soon :thumb:


 :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## weeman

last cardio session tomorrow morning.

GET IN THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

will update later if i have strength :lol:


----------



## Spriggen

Well done mate, nearly there!


----------



## OJay

Well done with your prep man, nearly there! Keep it up


----------



## Greyphantom

Good stuff Bri... not long now mate and its all on!!! keep up the good work and do us proud...


----------



## weeman

ok had a change of heart this morning,was supposed to be last cardio day today but knowing what my own head is like i have decided to delay it till tomoz being as today is cheat day and i will most likely wake up tomoz panicing if i dont do at least one more cardio sesh because of this.

So sacked of cardio altogether this morning and took Lauren out sweety shopping instead  training shoulders n bi's later so will hopefully feel something when i am training today lol (other than Ramsays crotch )

Currently Ser has a lean roast in the oven cooking so can have that for lunch on a baguette with cheese,then have steak and sausage crusty pie for dinner with roast pots n veg,cpl of cheesecakes,cpl bits of chocolate and some ice cream,heavily curtailed cheat today


----------



## weeman

training pic update:thumb:


----------



## FATBOY

weeman said:


> training pic update:thumb:


weeman if thats you its time to sack the DNP m8


----------



## Jimmy1

i think you need to go back on bri.....you need the androgens i recon


----------



## Ak_88

Hitting the 2's already? Stop jabbing him in his sleep! :lol:

I've clearly missed it but how far out are you now?


----------



## weeman

FATBOY said:


> weeman if thats you its time to sack the DNP m8





Jimmy said:


> i think you need to go back on bri.....you need the androgens i recon


proof positive that GH really is the youth drug :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Ak_88 said:


> Hitting the 2's already? Stop jabbing him in his sleep! :lol:
> 
> I've clearly missed it but how far out are you now?


lol mate he goes to bed drinking my banana Pro 6!!! no kidding either!!

am 1 week out tomorrow mate


----------



## Ryan16

Lmao they pics are great! He shall be bigger than you by the time hes 18 me thinks  lol


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> Lmao they pics are great! He shall be bigger than you by the time hes 18 me thinks  lol


will he fuk,my cycles will become super secret if the cvnt tries to out do me.

me?competitive? nooooooooooo :lol: :lol:


----------



## FATBOY

but he will have ser's genes for building muscle combined with your genes for gunage booom m8 admit it its over


----------



## Ryan16

weeman said:


> will he fuk,my cycles will become super secret if the cvnt tries to out do me.
> 
> me?competitive? nooooooooooo :lol: :lol:


but he shall be blessed with the knowledge of cycles already! he shall out do you and out do you by far 

this is the end, ohh weeman itsss the endd :cool2:


----------



## weeman

actually i am really curious to see how both our kids turn out this way,in all seriousness if they do choose to take up training it will be exciting to see how they would come on,can already see both mine and Ser's physical traits in both of their bodies,Lauren is developing her mums killer calves already at 5 years old and Fins whole body structure is virtually identical to mine.

give it another 10-12 years and BOOOOOM they will be dominating !!!!

they will also be making documentaries about this scottish dad who ploughed roids into his kids from a young age :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

little fin on par for 2028 mr olympia :whistling: :lol: ?


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> actually i am really curious to see how both our kids turn out this way,in all seriousness if they do choose to take up training it will be exciting to see how they would come on,can already see both mine and Ser's physical traits in both of their bodies,Lauren is developing her mums killer calves already at 5 years old and Fins whole body structure is virtually identical to mine.
> 
> give it another 10-12 years and BOOOOOM they will be dominating !!!!
> 
> they will also be making documentaries about this scottish dad who ploughed roids into his kids from a young age :lol: :lol:


I can see it now mate, Fin "I used to sit listening to my dad and his mate talk about all these weird drugs while they gorged themselves with food every saturday, so at age 8 I started doing what they said and now at 11 it feels great being the youngest ever Junior Mr Scotland":lol:

Edit: well done on getting him to pick up anything but that pink dumbbell :lol:


----------



## weeman

curtailed cheat yesterday (grrrrrr)

half lemon brulee cheesecake,1/4 baked blueberry cheesecake,manbag minstrels,150g pkt tomato sensation crisps,2xcheese n sausage meat toasties,can of cream soda,can of red bull kola,1/4 baguette n cheese with fresh cooked roast beef,4 crumpets n butter,half bar white belgian choc,4 taste the difference yogurts,2 flakes,steak n sausage crusty pie with baby carrots,peas roast and mash tatties (that was awesome,Ser cooked it,lush:thumbup1: )

am 7 lbs heavier this morning and got up feeling so pumped its comical.

Doesnt help that arms n delts got site injected yesterday on the pumped front :lol:

Funny,face feels really bloated yet when i look in the mirror its just as sunken lol


----------



## weeman

also bonus thing today is i am not all that smoothed over yet,i didnt go mad with sodium yest like i normally do and this morning has given me an inkling as to how i will look for the show next saturday fullness wise if i get that right but just minus the water manip.

hmmmmmmmm,actually smiling for once...........


----------



## weeman

edit the weight gain,just went for jobby number two,i actually gained 5 3/4 lbs from yest not 7 :lol:


----------



## Rob68

:laugh::laugh:...Great pics of wee fella....

good luck for next weekend bri......cant wait for the show pics.... :thumb:

well that last bits a lie really.....its the after show sexing pics i cant wait for....


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> edit the weight gain,just went for jobby number two,i actually gained 5 3/4 lbs from yest not 7 :lol:


A 1 1\4 lb'er.... good work mate:thumbup1:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Simon m

Only on UKM do you get this depth of info!


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> A 1 1\4 lb'er.... good work mate:thumbup1:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


i felt pride mate,went from like 3 jobbies the whole week (all lifes plasure are taken away at the end of prep) to about 4 yesterday alone and then that bad boy this morning,i swear it snarled at me as i flushed it away :lol:



Simon m said:


> Only on UKM do you get this depth of info!


cutting edge info mate,no stone left unturned.


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> i felt pride mate,went from like 3 jobbies the whole week (all lifes plasure are taken away at the end of prep) to about 4 yesterday alone and then that bad boy this morning,i swear it snarled at me as i flushed it away :lol:
> 
> cutting edge info mate,no stone left unturned.


The sort of stuff the IFBB doesnt want their athletes admitting to mate... "our athletes only every do half pound ploppers" propoganda:cursing:


----------



## DEJ

\ said:


> The sort of stuff the IFBB doesnt want their athletes admitting to mate... "our athletes only every do half pound ploppers" propoganda:cursing:


True tho imagine the size of the 1s the like of cutler and wolf are banging out lmao!


----------



## aeon

Right been an avid reader of this journal from start, as a friend of SC i know how high the standards are in this game, esp with you guys.

Thers is so much real quality info in here, and the way you prep yourself, condition you achieve is sh.it hot mate.

SC and i talk a lot about diff things for me to try, i aint ever goni be a bb'r as came from boxing background but, i do intend to use a lot of the methods brought up here to get me to my target weight/condition.

Hope you dont mind the pop in, and with the pics SC has shown me of you 4 wks out.....well speaks volumes. Well fckn done


----------



## Ryan16

DEJ said:


> True tho imagine the size of the 1s the like of cutler and wolf are banging out lmao!


thinking of that just reminded me of a moment in still game :lol: ..





 could honestly think of the resemblance :laugh:

good luck next sunday weeman! you'l trounce it mate :beer:


----------



## rs007

The final week is upon us.

I aint no mystic fvcking Meg, but I wager by this time in exactly one week you will be one smiling motherfvcker.

And drunk.

And possibly reccied out your face.

And probably having sex with people you don't even know


----------



## aeon

rs007 said:


> The final week is upon us.
> 
> I aint no mystic fvcking Meg, but I wager by this time in exactly one week you will be one smiling motherfvcker.
> 
> And drunk.
> 
> And possibly reccied out your face.
> 
> And probably having sex with people you don't even know


Some guys ehh !!! pure genetics


----------



## Greyphantom

That and one hell of a black book!!! 

Last few days Bri...


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> training pic update:thumb:


aww hes cute


----------



## Team1

How you looking today Champ? Water starts tomorra that the proper countdown then lol


----------



## davyb

Hi Weeman,

Well the count down begins to Sunday now.

Last hurdle or 2 to go, thank god, been having a few hard hungry days over the last wk or so.

Be Glad when the carb up begins!!!!! And the last gym session is over!!!!

Defo taking some down time off after this to eat and enjoy myself again.

Bloody sick of dieting and cardio, lol

Take it easy, see u sunday.


----------



## Big Dawg

Where do you get those badass sounding cheesecakes from bri?


----------



## Rob68

rs007 said:


> And probably having sex with people you don't even know


And redkola.... :whistling: ...............:laugh:................


----------



## rs007

RJ68 said:


> And redkola.... :whistling: ...............:laugh:................


Yeah, well, I'm getting prepared for his attempt tbh


----------



## Ryan16

rs007 said:


> Yeah, well, I'm getting prepared for his attempt tbh


lmao nice man! airsoft one?


----------



## RedKola

RJ68 said:


> And redkola.... :whistling: ...............:laugh:................


I'll have you know...weeman has never tried to sex me. 

Most probably coz I have a HUGE butt and a face you could land planes on! LMFAO! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm just lucky Ramsay is a weird motherf*cker and likes that look! LMAO! :lol:


----------



## rs007

Ryan16 said:


> lmao nice man! airsoft one?


Is indeed, full metal - will have him dancing a merry jig onstage on Sunday the cnt :lol:

Wanting to get into airsoft at some point, had to repair this one as inherited it in pumped state, couple of wee reliability issues to iron out before I game it


----------



## Ryan16

rs007 said:


> Is indeed, full metal - will have him dancing a merry jig onstage on Sunday the cnt :lol:
> 
> Wanting to get into airsoft at some point, had to repair this one as inherited it in pumped state, couple of wee reliability issues to iron out before I game it


lmao it will be like one of the old films .. "dance for me fvcker" :lol:

sweet  i aint been but from the vids on the tube it looks ace! ive been paintballing and loved it but i think airsoft would be better due to the replica guns etc  what one you looking to go to ?


----------



## rs007

Ryan16 said:


> lmao it will be like one of the old films .. "dance for me fvcker" :lol:
> 
> sweet  i aint been but from the vids on the tube it looks ace! ive been paintballing and loved it but i think airsoft would be better due to the replica guns etc  what one you looking to go to ?


Not sure yet, I have heard freeport is good but need to look into it more.

I fancy close quarters stuff, its a great way of training since you just need to swap guns once you are fluid on tactics etc - and we have an ex para wanting in on the squad we are kinda putting together :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

....still here but got fck all useful to say....


----------



## RedKola

I want lemon brulee cheesecake...please share where you buy them from and what price... 

(for future reference)


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> I want lemon brulee cheesecake...please share where you buy them from and what price...
> 
> (for future reference)


OMG yeeeeeeeeeees :confused1: :bounce:


----------



## Ryan16

rs007 said:


> Not sure yet, I have heard freeport is good but need to look into it more.
> 
> I fancy close quarters stuff, its a great way of training since you just need to swap guns once you are fluid on tactics etc - and we have an ex para wanting in on the squad we are kinda putting together :lol:


where bouts is freeport ? the one in scotland thats on all the youtube videos is up in fife or falkirk i think? although there is supposed to be one somewhere near kilmarnock 

id love to do a bit of tactical stuff, you know the kinda sh1t where you have to plan your attack then pick fvckers off with a sniper  go all call of duty on there asses :bounce: :lol: perhaps if i went then 60+ hours a week of it i used to play may pay off :whistling: lol

lmao you should let him in :lol: he'l seriously dominate! lol


----------



## big_jim_87

when is comp? sunday?


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> OMG yeeeeeeeeeees :confused1: :bounce:


Jem you're salivating.... :drool:


----------



## RedKola

big_jim_87 said:


> when is comp? sunday?


Yes  :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

ok good! ill pop back this time next wk to see were he come....

bri will you be telling us all about depletion, carb up and water in take etc?


----------



## Jem

RedKola said:


> Jem you're salivating.... :drool:


I'm starving and that didnt help :lol: :lol: :lol: ...I'm off to be before I sneak a peak in the junk cupboard and look at what I can't have 

But that sounds like all my favourite things put together :thumb: ...mind you, I thought dime bar cheesecake was gonna be the dogs bollox and it was rancid :confused1:


----------



## big_jim_87

RedKola what the fuk is a deafie? lol


----------



## RedKola

I'm starving too  I'm drinking a bottle of mexican lime squash to try and take away the craving. LOL No willpower me! :lol:


----------



## RedKola

big_jim_87 said:


> RedKola what the fuk is a deafie? lol


Someone who ain't got good hearing - ie - ME! :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Jem said:


> I'm starving and that didnt help :lol: :lol: :lol: ...I'm off to be before I sneak a peak in the junk cupboard and look at what I can't have
> 
> But that sounds like all my favourite things put together :thumb: ...mind you, I thought dime bar cheesecake was gonna be the dogs bollox and it was rancid :confused1:


awww i feel sory for you lot with cheat days etc my last 2months have been a cheat 2months! lol! but i have a fast metabolism so 2wks low carbed and im tight again lol not trying to rub it in like but yea lol


----------



## big_jim_87

RedKola said:


> Someone who ain't got good hearing - ie - ME! :lol:


lol oh like a fatty but a deafie? lol got ya


----------



## RedKola

big_jim_87 said:


> lol oh like a fatty but a deafie? lol got ya


Yeah, I'm a fatty deafie :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

RedKola said:


> Yeah, I'm a fatty deafie :lol:


lol that was not what i meant lol just compering the sounds of the words so i know how to say it out loud so dnt put words in my mouth you fatty!

lol messin


----------



## RedKola

No but....I actually is a fatty....:eek:

and a deafie


----------



## Jem

Lol jim - fecker :lol:



RedKola said:


> Yeah, I'm a fatty deafie :lol:


hahaha I'm a fattie, deafie, blind over the hill muppeto  I should so eat that cheesecake - not got a lot else to look forward to apparently :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> Lol jim - fecker :lol:
> 
> hahaha I'm a fattie, deafie, blind over the hill muppeto  I should so eat that cheesecake - not got a lot else to look forward to apparently :lol:


Want to share? 

Actually, no, I want the whole damn cheesecake


----------



## big_jim_87

Jem said:


> Lol jim - fecker :lol:
> 
> hahaha I'm a fattie, deafie, blind over the hill muppeto  I should so eat that cheesecake - not got a lot else to look forward to apparently :lol:


i would...........


----------



## big_jim_87

RedKola said:


> Want to share?
> 
> Actually, no, I want the whole damn cheesecake


im not fan of sharing

its just so over rated


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> im not fan of sharing
> 
> its just so over rated


x 2

I'll fight you for it LA - burn some calories off beating your ass, getting the smack down before scranning it ALL FOR ME :tongue:


----------



## RedKola

big_jim_87 said:


> im not fan of sharing
> 
> its just so over rated


Good, because I'm not sharing anyway! :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## RedKola

I'd have it swallowed before any of you got the chance! Mwhahaha!


----------



## big_jim_87

Jem said:


> x 2
> 
> I'll fight you for it LA - burn some calories off beating your ass, getting the smack down before scranning it ALL FOR ME :tongue:


im not fighting thats even more cals ill havta eat b4 bed! lol ill need 2 cakes!


----------



## big_jim_87

RedKola said:


> I'd have it swallowed before any of you got the chance! Mwhahaha!


well lets face it this is all just talk as you aint gona eat no cake! ok! you just going to torture your self thinking about it were as i am on my way the fridge! not sure whats in it but it will soon be in my belly! (said like fat bastard from austin powers) i thought youd understand him better then my southern accent


----------



## RedKola

big_jim_87 said:


> well lets face it this is all just talk as you aint gona eat no cake! ok! you just going to torture your self thinking about it were as i am on my way the fridge! not sure whats in it but it will soon be in my belly! (said like fat bastard from austin powers) i thought youd understand him better then my southern accent


I hope you only have one bean and a tin of sardines in your fridge!  :tongue:


----------



## big_jim_87

RedKola said:


> I hope you only have one bean and a tin of sardines in your fridge!  :tongue:


i dnt know what you do in scotland but down south we keep tins in the cupboard lol and cheese cake in the fridge!


----------



## big_jim_87

i may go and wack in some ghrp6 so i can realy have a good time in the fridge! lol


----------



## WRT

big_jim_87 said:


> i may go and wack in some ghrp6 so i can realy have a good time in the fridge! lol


I shot 600mcg of that stuff other day in one shot! I'm on so much growth and peps at moment to heal my gimpy snapped clavicle quicker lmao


----------



## Jem

big_jim_87 said:


> i dnt know what you do in scotland but down south we keep tins in the cupboard lol and cheese cake in the fridge!


hahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: - funny bunch the scots you know jim - they do have strange food tastes & apparently strange storage situations - no wonder rams can never find the haribo stash :tongue:


----------



## big_jim_87

500mcg is top wack buddy that extra 100mcg prob non used at all lol you using gh?


----------



## big_jim_87

Jem said:


> hahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol: - funny bunch the scots you know jim - they do have strange food tastes & apparently strange storage situations - no wonder rams can never find the haribo stash :tongue:


its prob because its so cold just put the frozen bits in the cupboards lol


----------



## WRT

big_jim_87 said:


> 500mcg is top wack buddy that extra 100mcg prob non used at all lol you using gh?


Yep 10iu 5 days a week, only using for 2 more weeks though.


----------



## big_jim_87

personaly id do gh 10iu eod with cjc and ghrp at 500mcg each shot 3x a day but use the ghrp and cjc on the non gh days?


----------



## weeman

davyb said:


> Hi Weeman,
> 
> Well the count down begins to Sunday now.
> 
> Last hurdle or 2 to go, thank god, been having a few hard hungry days over the last wk or so.
> 
> Be Glad when the carb up begins!!!!! And the last gym session is over!!!!
> 
> Defo taking some down time off after this to eat and enjoy myself again.
> 
> Bloody sick of dieting and cardio, lol
> 
> Take it easy, see u sunday.


aye mate let the water influx begin today! was so glad when cardio finished on sunday but at same time mentally want to keep on doing it lol you cannae win!

see you on Sunday big fella,the hope the mrs is bringing along some of her lush baked goods,i want another one of those cocnut finger things!!!



RedKola said:


> I want lemon brulee cheesecake...please share where you buy them from and what price...
> 
> (for future reference)





Jem said:


> OMG yeeeeeeeeeees :confused1: :bounce:


ok girls,Sainsburys (Lorianne in our one they sell it in the bit just before where the milk is kept) its their taste the difference range and costs a whoppng 6 quid but i am yet to pay that for it as have the nak of getting it when its in the reduced bit for 4 quid lol

Have one in the freezer for consumption on return home next Monday 



big_jim_87 said:


> ok good! ill pop back this time next wk to see were he come....
> 
> bri will you be telling us all about depletion, carb up and water in take etc?


probably wont list it till i've done it as i am kinda sorta making it up as i go along:thumb: i can however say for sure tat i am starting with the high water intake today so i shall be captain incontinent from here on in.

I shall be avoiding Aldi's this year :lol:


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> awww i feel sory for you lot with cheat days etc my last 2months have been a cheat 2months! lol! but i have a fast metabolism so 2wks low carbed and im tight again lol not trying to rub it in like but yea lol


aaaaaaaah but the thing is my bloated compadre,theres a big difference between being tighter after a cpl weeks and being peeled  you maybe find out one day and you'll eat those words:wink:


----------



## Ryan16

Not long now mate, how do you think you are looking compared to your best? What weight you sitting at and what you hoping to be for show day?

Was ment to be coming up for the show but my grandad (my transport! Lol) was called back to northen ireland to finish some work he was over doing, i could get the train but to skint for a hotel lol god damn having no job!


----------



## davyb

weeman said:


> aye mate let the water influx begin today! was so glad when cardio finished on sunday but at same time mentally want to keep on doing it lol you cannae win!
> 
> see you on Sunday big fella,the hope the mrs is bringing along some of her lush baked goods,i want another one of those cocnut finger things!!!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> No worries there m8, but its coconut truffels for carb loading this show!!!
> 
> Taste them already, my fav!!!
> 
> Yes water has increased today!!!!! toilet break every 45mins, GR8!!!


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> aaaaaaaah but the thing is my bloated compadre,theres a big difference between being tighter after a cpl weeks and being peeled  you maybe find out one day and you'll eat those words:wink:


lol i can get peeled well 6% ish at best so far but i am yet to comp that was for fun! yes im sick! so when i comp ill get ther you dont spend all yr peeled! so eat my balls not my words!


----------



## DB

LOL being lean in the gym and being lean on stage is very different!

my avvy i still had a good 3-4kg of fat to come off!!


----------



## big_jim_87

DB said:


> LOL being lean in the gym and being lean on stage is very different!
> 
> my avvy i still had a good 3-4kg of fat to come off!!


lol yes i never said it wasnt lol but im not getting on stage yet so why do i giva a poo? answer.... i dont lol so ill be lean ish get the looks of wtf are you and love it then when i do get on stage ill go through what you guy's have but un till then ill have my cake and eat it too!


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> Not long now mate, how do you think you are looking compared to your best? What weight you sitting at and what you hoping to be for show day?
> 
> Was ment to be coming up for the show but my grandad (my transport! Lol) was called back to northen ireland to finish some work he was over doing, i could get the train but to skint for a hotel lol god damn having no job!


yeah it can end up working out expensive if you dont have transportation to shows mate,us going to the Brits earlier this year must have cost us the guts of 500 quid al in to stay for two nights plus spending (ie drinking) money!

General opinion is this is probably best version of me brought to stage so far,i'm a lot bigger than have been in previous years and much more akin to the condition i was known for bringing when i started out,Rams and Ser are the harsh eyes in my life and both of them are smiling so i guess things must be looking good 

No idea what weight i'll be on the day but at the mo,depleted and on low carbs bodyweight sits at 210 so its anybodies guess wether that will rise or fall when the carb up/water manip gets fully under way 



davyb said:


> coconut truffles!! dear god man,i'll end up throwing the whole show if i get my hands on those bad boys :lol: :lol:
> 
> I wanna install one of those stairlift things in my house,now getting fuked off having to go up for a p1ss all the time,thats only gnr get worse over the next few days lol
> 
> cheers mate (non **** return)
> 
> thats not havin your cake and eating it mate,i prob sit about 12% year round and eat what i want when i want,for me to get tight and into single digit % fat i diet on 3-400g carbs a day and a monsterous binge day a week,thats whats called having your cake and eating it baby:tongue: :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

anyway an update for today

first day of water loading,not gone so well so far but will make it up now i am home,prob only had about 2.5l water so far and rising,went out to get eybrows waxed before the show (fuk you,its not gay,i am awesome and it takes a lot of upkeep) and went for last sunbed sesh which despite being on MT2 burnt my belly rotten lol no matter it should be well on way to brown tomoz,then headed to supermarket to pick up some rice cakes,sweet pot and cpl litre bottles of water for me to drink and refill 

By time got back up road was running late and then had to face the boiler being fuked,so no hot water,phoned gas repair guy to come out,he fixed it in about an hour thankfully and ment could get on with cooking etc,had a few other bits n bobs to tie up so had to leave early for gym to get them all done,then went to gym for pump up sesh on chest n tri's.

Now going to try get the rest of my meals due in and drown myself in water consumption for rest of the night!


----------



## hilly

all systems go now mate not long left.

when are you doing ure last depletion workout and when do you start carbing up pal?


----------



## big_jim_87

*thats not havin your cake and eating it mate,i prob sit about 12% year round and eat what i want when i want,for me to get tight and into single digit % fat i diet on 3-400g carbs a day and a monsterous binge day a week,thats whats called having your cake and eating it baby:tongue::thumbup1*:


----------



## MissBC

WAXED YOUR EYEBROWS

whats the point...... you cant see them when they are ginger anyway?


----------



## DB

MissBC said:


> WAXED YOUR EYEBROWS
> 
> whats the point...... you cant see them when they are ginger anyway?


Oh thats not on!!

That's like stealing a disabled guy's wheelchair and telling him to chase you!

Bang out of order.. 

only joking.. fcukin skummy ginger jaffa deserves it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Geo

weeman said:


> anyway an update for today
> 
> first day of water loading,not gone so well so far but will make it up now i am home,prob only had about 2.5l water so far and rising,went out to get *eybrows waxed* before the show (fuk you,its not gay,i am awesome and it takes a lot of upkeep) and went for last sunbed sesh which despite being on MT2 burnt my belly rotten lol no matter it should be well on way to brown tomoz,then headed to supermarket to pick up some rice cakes,sweet pot and cpl litre bottles of water for me to drink and refill
> 
> By time got back up road was running late and then had to face the boiler being fuked,so no hot water,phoned gas repair guy to come out,he fixed it in about an hour thankfully and ment could get on with cooking etc,had a few other bits n bobs to tie up so had to leave early for gym to get them all done,then went to gym for pump up sesh on chest n tri's.
> 
> Now going to try get the rest of my meals due in and drown myself in water consumption for rest of the night!


All i can see is this Episode of Friends where joey goes and gets his done. 

Receptionist - Your name Sir?

Weeman - Ramsay Strachan!!

:thumb:


----------



## weeman

hilly said:


> all systems go now mate not long left.
> 
> when are you doing ure last depletion workout and when do you start carbing up pal?


not doing any depletion mate,running flat and depleted on 200g carbs a day as it is so feel no point in lowering them further and risking flatness that cant be filled back out in time  workouts wise still not decided when i'll stop this week,maybe thursday night or friday lol wont be training day before the show as will be in hotel at show 



big_jim_87 said:


> *thats not havin your cake and eating it mate,i prob sit about 12% year round and eat what i want when i want,for me to get tight and into single digit % fat i diet on 3-400g carbs a day and a monsterous binge day a week,thats whats called having your cake and eating it baby:tongue::thumbup1*:


yea but your ugly


----------



## weeman

MissBC said:


> WAXED YOUR EYEBROWS
> 
> whats the point...... you cant see them when they are ginger anyway?





DB said:


> Oh thats not on!!
> 
> That's like stealing a disabled guy's wheelchair and telling him to chase you!
> 
> Bang out of order..
> 
> only joking.. fcukin skummy ginger jaffa deserves it :lol: :lol:


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

you cvnts!!!!!!

And my eyebrows are v dark brown i'll have you know you you imigrant zeawi biatch!!!!!

:laugh:



Geo said:


> All i can see is this Episode of Friends where joey goes and gets his done.
> 
> Receptionist - Your name Sir?
> 
> Weeman - Ramsay Strachan!!
> 
> :thumb:


LMFAO oh mate the places that Ramsay's name has spread to throughout this world of disrepute i live courtesy of me knows no ends,having a pseudoname has been a godsend at times, my gay male stripper stage name is the Thrapping Thruster,when i am giving the punters some 'post show extras' (hey its not news of my lack of morals) i tell them my name is Ramsay Strachan and i am a god on a uk muscle forum,they never click on as i wear a full headmask during my show and post show bumming,those punters go home empty sacked and entertained,they google the plastic one's name and then feel like they have won a watch when they lay eyes on a face pic of Rams,smugly feeling chuffed with themselves that they have bummed such a masked adonis.

Only unbeknownst to them they didnt.

They bummed me.

A shaven headed ginga who has to lead that sordid double life and get his own revenge by spreading the ginga disease.

:rockon:


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> not doing any depletion mate,running flat and depleted on 200g carbs a day as it is so feel no point in lowering them further and risking flatness that cant be filled back out in time  workouts wise still not decided when i'll stop this week,maybe thursday night or friday lol wont be training day before the show as will be in hotel at show
> 
> yea but your ugly


this is a good point me fellow (tho much more sparky) ginge,luckily my incredible physique distracts many from this fact:thumb: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

what the fuk is up with the quotes in this thred it aint quoting right


----------



## Ryan16

weeman said:


> yeah it can end up working out expensive if you dont have transportation to shows mate,us going to the Brits earlier this year must have cost us the guts of 500 quid al in to stay for two nights plus spending (ie drinking) money!
> 
> General opinion is this is probably best version of me brought to stage so far,i'm a lot bigger than have been in previous years and much more akin to the condition i was known for bringing when i started out,Rams and Ser are the harsh eyes in my life and both of them are smiling so i guess things must be looking good
> 
> No idea what weight i'll be on the day but at the mo,depleted and on low carbs bodyweight sits at 210 so its anybodies guess wether that will rise or fall when the carb up/water manip gets fully under way


Yeah its just the accom cause of the times of the show (2-8 i believe?) so i would get trains up for cheap about 10ish if i was going, spose i left it a bit last minute lol had i thought about it last month or so i could have booked a hotel no probs

Thats good mate so youve not lost any size due to dieting down then? Did you lose size last time or did you just have less mass?


----------



## Big Dawg

Where you do get your cheesecakes from Wee?


----------



## Greyphantom

Sainsburys I think he said, normally £6 but he gets em for £4 cos he shows them proper gunnage and intimidates them... lol...

Go on Bri, not long now mate... so looking forward to pics...


----------



## davyb

davyb said:


> coconut truffles!! dear god man,i'll end up throwing the whole show if i get my hands on those bad boys :lol: :lol:
> 
> Glad to know weeman that the mrs is making a LARGE batch of these coconut fingers also to bring to the show, so plenty to munch!!!!
> 
> By the way i am not trying to sabatage your chances in the same category as me, HONEST!!!!!!! LOL.


----------



## Simon m

Can I just confirm that you're the one getting bummed and it's Ramsey's name you give...

Now, call me old fashioed, I'd rather have my name given out as the receiver than be on the end of some pooftas poo-stab-stick.

I'm definately double locking the hotel doors at Nottingham in October


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> you cvnts!!!!!!
> 
> And my eyebrows are v dark brown i'll have you know you you imigrant zeawi biatch!!!!!


sure they are......

and i aint no immigrant, i have the right to be here thanks cause a)my granddad was born here and B) i think i have paid my dues putting up with DB so long....... they should fcuking give me the key to buckingham palace for that kind of english charity work


----------



## rs007

Im in a dilemma

Do I get utterly stinkingly pished at Brians show, given that it will only take me a sniff of a whiskey now I aint drank properly in ages, risking loss of all inhibitions and very probably streaking across the stage shouting "whos up for a lemon party" when the seniors are on, or do I stay sober so I can properly enjoy the show.

Difficult choices we face as bbers

Boom boom, shake the room,

tick-tick, tick-tick BOOOOMMMMMM

4 sleeps!!!!!


----------



## Kate1976

I vote for drinking and naked abandon!

In fact...its my mantra for life!


----------



## LittleChris

rs007 said:


> Im in a dilemma
> 
> Do I get utterly stinkingly pished at Brians show, given that it will only take me a sniff of a whiskey now I aint drank properly in ages, risking loss of all inhibitions and very probably streaking across the stage shouting "whos up for a lemon party" when the seniors are on, or do I stay sober so I can properly enjoy the show.
> 
> Difficult choices we face as bbers
> 
> Boom boom, shake the room,
> 
> tick-tick, tick-tick BOOOOMMMMMM
> 
> 4 sleeps!!!!!


Couple of drops lad, be rude not to :beer:


----------



## Simon m

I'd be sober mate as the gingers a bummer and you're pretty but easily swayed!


----------



## weeman

update.

p1ssing for Scotland.

gentle carb up started today,seems to be going well so far,increase amounts tomoz.

update over.

/weeman runs for toilet.


----------



## Linny

Brian just want to wish you stage domination at the weekend, strut yer stuff babe show them who's boss  xxx


----------



## RedKola

Woooo I'm excited!  :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> update.
> 
> p1ssing for Scotland.
> 
> gentle carb up started today,seems to be going well so far,increase amounts tomoz.
> 
> update over.
> 
> /weeman runs for toilet.


Just take the duvet and a pillow in there and sleep there, its easier


----------



## kgb

Looking forward to domination pics.

Good luck Weeman!


----------



## kitt81

oooft!! not long to go now then bri!!!! cant wait for photo whoring!!!!


----------



## weeman

thanks peeps  dont know about domination,never know what can happen,never underestimate the competition,as long as i am dry and full on the day i am happy,whatever happens after that will be 

day two on gentle carb up just about to start,slept in this morning as kids didnt wake up early,have woken up 1.5lbs heavier today which i wasnt expecting,but do look dryer and fuller already,carbs increase today then get Rams to look at me at gym tonight 

Today shall be a caramel rice cake and sweet potato extraveganza,with a dash of oats in there


----------



## Galtonator

Enjoy the carbs mate. Looking forward to seeing your bring the best Weeman to the stage


----------



## Simon m

Best of luck mate show Rab how a real bodybuilder does it.


----------



## Ryan16

Good stuff the carb up is taking action already, shall we be getting a sneak peak to the finished product before sunday or have to wait to show day? Lol

What was your carbs at for dieting down and what you set them at now if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> Woooo I'm excited!  :thumb:


its nearly nearly time!!!

peeing my pants both with nerves/excitement and due to water loading :lol:



Galtonator said:


> Enjoy the carbs mate. Looking forward to seeing your bring the best Weeman to the stage


the carbs are pleasant,but making me crave bad ones horribly lol never fear few more days and anything is fair game:thumb: hope i manage to bring best version of myself so far!



Simon m said:


> Best of luck mate show Rab how a real bodybuilder does it.


PMSL the irony is that Rab is probably most dedicated and anal on the details out of anyone i know bbing wise lol he puts me to shame!



Ryan16 said:


> Good stuff the carb up is taking action already, shall we be getting a sneak peak to the finished product before sunday or have to wait to show day? Lol
> 
> What was your carbs at for dieting down and what you set them at now if you dont mind me asking?


Dont know that any pics will be going up mate,i am in cant see woods for the tree's mode,hate looking at myself in these last stages,especially in house lighting as it plays all sorts of tricks on eyes!

Carbs started round about the 350g+ mark at beginning of prep and have dropped to 200-220g at lowest point,which is monumental for me as normally i end up in low double figures by this point,protein has remained at 370-385g for the duration,carbs today are set at 450g


----------



## weeman

kitt81 said:


> oooft!! not long to go now then bri!!!! cant wait for photo whoring!!!!


post show,the photo whoring shall reach new levels,gotta spoil the kids and treat Ser for a while so its gnr be scantily clad,carbed up day trip-a-rama,time to make peoples eyes POP!!!

And JW been super quiet on the photo front too so striking whilst the iron is hot :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

Ahh i see what your meening lol, just wait till show day :thumbup1:

Damn thats alot of carbs :lol: your diet carbs is my bulking carbs! Lol but obviously you got 2st odds of sheer muscle on me lol


----------



## SALKev

Something wrong with the radar jaffa lord?


----------



## Ryan16

SALKev said:


> Something wrong with the radar jaffa lord?


I knew there was something fishy going on when i seen you post in here and the welcome thread saying cue weeman :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Couldn't resist... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

Didnt even think last night on msn to warn her about weeman i totally forgot :lol:


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> Ahh i see what your meening lol, just wait till show day :thumbup1:
> 
> Damn thats alot of carbs :lol: your diet carbs is my bulking carbs! Lol but obviously *you got 2st odds of sheer muscle on me* lol


think you mean closer to 4st:whistling:



SALKev said:


> Something wrong with the radar jaffa lord?





Ryan16 said:


> Didnt even think last night on msn to warn her about weeman i totally forgot :lol:


eh? :confused1: what am i missing,VAJ-NAV is brokened just now,will be getting the defibulators to it this Sunday night.


----------



## Ryan16

Well duno tbh, your sitting about 210 atm which is about 15 st and im about 12st 7ish so say near 3 st lol

My mrs joined the site thats what were talking about mate :lol:


----------



## jw007

weeman said:


> post show,the photo whoring shall reach new levels,gotta spoil the kids and treat Ser for a while so its gnr be scantily clad,carbed up day trip-a-rama,time to make peoples eyes POP!!!
> 
> *And JW been super quiet on the photo front too so striking whilst the iron* *is hot* :lol:


Back shot heading your way friday Buddy

BOOOOOOOOM:beer:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MXD

How have you managed to keep the carbs so high Bri? x


----------



## StephenC

Ryan16 said:


> Well duno tbh, your sitting about 210 atm which is about 15 st and im about 12st 7ish so say near 3 st lol
> 
> My mrs joined the site thats what were talking about mate :lol:


15st PEELED!!!!

I'd put that JCB bucket away now before there's a new grand canyon in Ayrshire :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

StephenC said:


> 15st PEELED!!!!
> 
> I'd put that JCB bucket away now before there's a new grand canyon in Ayrshire :lol:


Yeah thats how i said of sheer muscle in the post before! Lol

And what :lol: ?


----------



## rs007

Ryan16 said:


> Yeah thats how i said of sheer muscle in the post before! Lol
> 
> And what :lol: ?


When you see what 210 peeled to the bone on a midget like Brian looks like in real life, you'll understand - guys our height prob need 16+ stone to look proportionately the same, so take that into consideration in your calcs :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

True enough  how tall are you brian infact?


----------



## Ser

He 5'9"...ish


----------



## MXD

pmsl are we really having this convo?!

210 peeled is HUGE.


----------



## Ryan16

From his pics he looks alot taller tbh and the vids ive watched of shows on youtube are the same lol


----------



## Greyphantom

Thats cos he is so freaking peeled 

and hyoooooge...


----------



## Ryan16

Yeah he is that! 3 days now till show


----------



## Greyphantom

I am so excited its like he was my kid doing his first steps... lol...


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> Well duno tbh, your sitting about 210 atm which is about 15 st and im about 12st 7ish so say near 3 st lol
> 
> *My mrs joined the site thats what were talking about mate* :lol:


I shall address this once my sex drive is reinstated :lol:



jw007 said:


> Back shot heading your way friday Buddy
> 
> BOOOOOOOOM:beer:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


yeeha,look forward to it,should remind me nicely what i lack before i get to the stage on Sunday pmsl

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



MXD said:


> How have you managed to keep the carbs so high Bri? x


I have no idea mate,maybe cos carrying more muscle now?or maybe cos i usually drop carbs way to fast in panic mode when prepping usually,or a combo of the two lol



Greyphantom said:


> I am so excited its like he was my kid doing his first steps... lol...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

MXD said:


> pmsl are we really having this convo?!
> 
> 210 peeled is HUGE.


Not at my height it isn't

All relative

Brian 5ft 9 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Almost as bad as jw in the height porkies :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16

Lol your nuts grey!


----------



## Ryan16

weeman said:


> I shall address this once my sex drive is reinstated :lol:


I'l be watching you closely mate  :lol:


----------



## rs007

Ryan16 said:


> I'l be watching you closely mate  :lol:


You'll not see him mate, he is like a blur when he gets going, faster than light - by the time you see him, he is already had full penetrative sex and gone.

If it is any consolation, like my good mate fifty (got him on speed dial) he is into havin' sex, he aint into makin' love - so nothing personal - no emotional involvement - you can have Stacey back when he is finished

:lol:


----------



## Ryan16

Yeah hes gotta be fast tho to avoid the 5 O :lol:

Ok suppose it will be some consolation of no emotion in it :thumbup1: lmao, if she knew what we were writing :lol:

damn rams you got them all on speed dial :lol:


----------



## jw007

rs007 said:


> Not at my height it isn't
> 
> All relative
> 
> Brian 5ft 9 :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *Almost as bad as jw in the height porkies* :whistling:


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

:laugh:

Actually not sure what height I am

Scales in service station say 5'10

kidney doctor said I was tad under 6ft:confused1: :confused1:

I got measured at 5'8" once

All I know is when I was 22 and competed in Nabba, I had to vert slightly bend my legs to make class 2:whistling:

However, I would suggest Im not that tall now

Also Not so long back was walking with a girl who was adamant she was 6ft tall, well she didnt seem much taller than me if at all TBH:lol: :lol:


----------



## kawikid

I'm actually excited about sat, an we've only met a few times.

Even added Rab on Facebook so i can get regular updates while i'm working.


----------



## SALKev

weeman said:


> eh? :confused1: what am i missing,VAJ-NAV is brokened just now,*will be getting the defibulators to it this Sunday night.*


Best birthday present I will ever have mate, I thankyou for that :beer: 

VAJ-NAV...thats what it's called, couldn't remember for the life of me :lol:


----------



## weeman

update.

Still p1ssing my brains out,bodyweight finally dropped today,was wondering what was going on till i woke up this mornin,slight relief on the mind that 

Down gym tonight for last quick circuit,doing it more because i'll feel lost if i dont do something,carbing up this time around has been mucho easier than anticapated,caramel rice cakes topped with banana for FTW!!! might not quite be banoffe pie but its damn close at this point in time,especially as cheat day would normally be tomoz!

So far meals have all been 125g steak+125g chicken with 250g sweet pot followed by 3 caramel rice cakes and 100g banana,its like having a meal and pudding for each meal


----------



## weeman

kawikid said:


> I'm actually excited about sat, an we've only met a few times.
> 
> Even added Rab on Facebook so i can get regular updates while i'm working.


Sunday mate:laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87

wow closing in now how you feeling? id be shytting it!


----------



## weeman

feeling ok mate,i always get mega nerves at this point before the show and now is no different lol sort of shtting myself and excited at same time if you know what i mean!


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> feeling ok mate,i always get mega nerves at this point before the show and now is no different lol sort of shtting myself and excited at same time if you know what i mean!


can only imagine what that feels like buddy closest i come to that feeling was when i usta race (swimming) i was good but would shyt it so bad i quit my club lol i was only 15 tho


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> can only imagine what that feels like buddy closest i come to that feeling was when i usta race (swimming) i was good but would shyt it so bad i quit my club lol i was only 15 tho


I thought you looked like a swimmer Jim, sort of thin and toned.......

Ooops, wrong thread :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

kieren1234 said:


> I thought you looked like a swimmer Jim, sort of thin and toned.......
> 
> Ooops, wrong thread :whistling:


lol thats a shame it is wrong thred as that made me lol too


----------



## hilly

those sound like great carbing up ideas mate bet those are tasty meals all things considering


----------



## Uriel

never in the journals these days but just like to say best of luck mate, I'll keep pop in see how you do


----------



## weeman

fuking just started having skits from out of nowhere:cursing: :cursing:

this can fuk right off:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> fuking just started having skits from out of nowhere:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> this can fuk right off:cursing: :cursing:


oh nooooooooo

uncooked chicken??


----------



## Tommy10

Good luck Brian.... :thumb:


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> fuking just started having skits from out of nowhere:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> this can fuk right off:cursing: :cursing:


Could be nerves??


----------



## Galtonator

Weeman nervous!!!!! NEVER


----------



## JB74

all the best with the show weeman:thumb:


----------



## Uriel

weeman said:


> fuking just started having skits from *out of nowhere* :cursing: :cursing:


Nowhere??

They usually flea oot yer @rsehole, thats mad


----------



## Greyphantom

hope its just the one there Bri... just remember to keep breating... cant wait to hear sunday night how it all goes... will be sending you warm fuzzies mate...


----------



## Simon m

I get that with nerves sometimes mate, stay strong


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> fuking just started having skits from out of nowhere:cursing: :cursing:
> 
> this can fuk right off:cursing: :cursing:


be nice and tight tho? lol


----------



## weeman

thanks folks.

No its defo not nerves,i dont react like that,could be one of a number of things,took an anti skit pill earlier then headed to gym,thankfully nothing since but still very mild discomfort in lower abdomen,maybe give some pgf2a a stab into me later and see if that empties bowel out as rapidly as has done in the past.

I stopped eating and drinking the instant it all happened,whilst doing light pump thru in gym drank a litre of water then got Rams n Rab etc to look at me,defo tighter but still a bit to go yet,will recommence carbing and water and hope its nothing thats going to linger with any luck.


----------



## weeman

hmmm something just sprung to me,wish i had thought of this 10 mins ago when was with Rams,since yest i have been really farting like fuk a lot for first time in a long time,and the feeling in bowel is similar to trapped wind feeling now,wondering if its the sweet potato as its the only thing inserted in diet thats not been there all the way thru...

still doesnt explain the actual skits tho i guess.


----------



## Team1

Maybe just be careful with adding in new and a load of a carb source you aint had in several weeks mate?


----------



## weeman

there in lies the problem,my main carb source this prep has been fajita wraps and pitta breads lol


----------



## weeman

and rice cakes as well i forgot.

eating some more sweet pot steak and chicken just now,if prob persists then switch to just rice cakes and banana for remainder of carbs.


----------



## hilly

to much sweet pot gives me the runs mate and a few others im sure have mentioned it also.


----------



## weeman

hmmmmm is that right?

fuk it think might just sack off sweet pot and revert to normal pots for meat meals.

sitting here scraping it off me steak lol

actually beginning to make sense tho,yest was the largest influx i took of it in ages and wind was terrible last night.

times like this i wish i could face rice lol


----------



## hilly

im the same mate i hate rice,

I tried eating only sweet potato during my diet at one point and when bulking and it just doesnt sit well. I dont so much get the full on ****s but i get what feels like very loose bowls. so i imagine if using it for carb up this may be ure issue.

Not sure if it may relate but i thought i read they are high in potassium and so are bananas. maybe with you eating alot of sweet pot and the bananas its had an extra effect or something???

just some thoughts mate.

I cnt stand rice either lmao. I found when carbing up i just roasted normal pot into wedges and they went down ok if i cooked em long enough nice and crispy


----------



## kitt81

bri i had same prob when i carbed up on sweet potato, really smelly farts all day long, windy tummy and the skits!!! hope it clears up for ya!! last thing u need at this stage!!


----------



## rs007

could def be sweet potato, the sudden influx of fibre causing issues - kinda similar but more severe to what i had a couple of weeks back with the big influx of oats


----------



## weeman

kitt81 said:


> bri i had same prob when i carbed up on sweet potato, really smelly farts all day long, windy tummy and the skits!!! hope it clears up for ya!! last thing u need at this stage!!





rs007 said:


> could def be sweet potato, the sudden influx of fibre causing issues - kinda similar but more severe to what i had a couple of weeks back with the big influx of oats


 :thumb:

its gone 

and am tighter so nothing untowards happened off the back of it,felt pregnant all night last night tho,ended up struggling to eat anything in the end so switched to bit of malto and simple carbs before bed,literally couldnt compose lower midsection as night went on.

Its travel day!!! Santa be here soon to transport,gnr get Rams to have quick peek at me before we go and then just spend the day on moderate carbs,drinking and peeing all the way to Dundee


----------



## hilly

glad its cleared up mate, kick ass this weekend


----------



## XL

Good luck!


----------



## Jem

Enjoy yourselves ! Shine Bri  - I hope Dundee has been warned xx


----------



## weeman

Brandl said:


> Good luck!





Jem said:


> Enjoy yourselves ! Shine Bri  - I hope Dundee has been warned xx


thanks folks,leave in a few hours,cannae believe its time!!

Need to go out and buy gallon water bottle so can sit cock in it for 3 hour drive to Dundee.

No am not joking,thats how i got drove to Edinburgh in 2008,filled half that bad boy up with p1ss by the time i got there too lolol


----------



## Suprakill4

Good luck this weekend mate!!! Look forward to the pics.

I also have the same problem with sweet pots as have recently added these as my main carb source and they definitely make me have the sh1ts but like Hilly said, not proper sh1ts, just like a loose bowel.

Best of luck!!


----------



## Rob68

weeman said:


> thanks folks,leave in a few hours,cannae believe its time!!
> 
> Need to go out and buy gallon water bottle so can sit cock in it for 3 hour drive to Dundee.
> 
> No am not joking,thats how i got drove to Edinburgh in 2008,filled half that bad boy up with p1ss by the time i got there too lolol


FFS am just eating breakfast... :ban: .  ... 

Good luck weeman.... :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground

Good luck Weeman.


----------



## Rotsocks

Good Luck.

Looking forward to pic's and updates


----------



## kac

probs missed you but best o luck sunday mate will b there to see how things pan out. :beer:


----------



## kitt81

have a good trip!! good luck for the show!! kick ass!!!xx


----------



## davyb

alright m8,

i am the same with sweet and normal tatties and oats, bloats me something bad and causes havac with the guts.

now i stick to white rice/mixed with pineapple/raisins/peppers/chicken, and banana ricecakes with cinniman.

much easier on the guts and easy enough to eat cold/hot.

Carb up going well, just cant go far from the toilet for the last few days.

catch up on sunday


----------



## SALKev

Good luck mate


----------



## chrisj28

Good luck weeman hope you and mrs weeman have a good day


----------



## Spriggen

Best of luck mate


----------



## shakey

Good Luck Big Fella:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

Good luck tomorrow mate  smash the sh1t out of that comp!


----------



## DB

best of luck mate


----------



## MissBC

Good Luck weeslut


----------



## XJPX

Ryan16 said:


> Ahh i see what your meening lol, just wait till show day :thumbup1:
> 
> Damn thats alot of carbs :lol: your diet carbs is my bulking carbs! Lol but obviously you got 2st odds of sheer muscle on me lol


first of HUGEEEEEEE LOL at this, if u was to get as peeled ud probs drop to about 10 stone....so wee has about 5 stone of pure muscle lollolololol

and secondly best of luck mate  , look forward to the pics


----------



## LittleChris

Hope all goes to plan


----------



## StephenC

We have now arrived n Weeman picked up a laptop on the way here, so updates should be forthcoming as things perspire!


----------



## stephy

Best of luck  x


----------



## Jem

StephenC said:


> We have now arrived n Weeman picked up a laptop on the way here, so updates should be forthcoming *as things perspire*!


Freudian slip or deliberate :confused1: :lol:


----------



## m14rky

Good luck


----------



## FATBOY

good luck buddy enjoy it


----------



## Jay.32

Smash up that stage fella...


----------



## kingprop

Best of luck mate.


----------



## Guest

Best of luck mate, one of the only journals I follow now (even logged on to wish you good luck  )

Do it for the gingers!! :lol:


----------



## OJay

Go get em


----------



## Themanabolic

Good luck !

Think alpha!!


----------



## JoeyRamone

good luck you're quite clearly immense


----------



## fats

As already said by many others, good luck weeman, keep it tight :whistling:


----------



## rs007

They got laptop but don't have wifi to get online.

I'm in a different hotel 5ish miles away, but he txt'd me a pic last night and he was looking good.

He is being totally mind fvcked because quite honestly, his room has the flattest sh1test light in any travelodge I have seen, bar the one we stayed in in Edinburgh in 2008.

As irony would have it, mine has decent light and a posing area with full hieght mirror :lol:

I hear it from the man himself that initial tan coats are going well :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Flash Update - Sources say StephenC went out in Dundee last night, but after a google maps related error, ended up in a gay bar.

By the time he realised his error, he had already been shagged. Sources suggest up to 15 times.

He has of yet, not been heard from, but repeated requests to room service for ice packs and Sudocreme have been reported


----------



## rs007

Flash Update 2

BP, recently taking heavy financial damage due to the ongoing gulf of mexico crisis, is receiving an unexpected boost in stock values and share prices.

Sources suggest this may be through the sudden and unnexpected demand for Site Enhancement Oil, or SEO as it is commonly known, in the Dundee area, but this can neither be confirmed or denied at present (apparently common place where SEO is concerned :lol: )


----------



## Dig

Good luck mate, hope everything goes to plan!!


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

Good luck weeman!


----------



## gumballdom

Good luck! look forward to seeing the pics! :beer:


----------



## WRT

Good luck Brian!


----------



## WRT

Just got a text, Bri got 1st...BOOM! Congrats mate.


----------



## Geo

Well done BigMan, em i mean Weeman.


----------



## Greyphantom

rs007 said:


> They got laptop but don't have wifi to get online.
> 
> I'm in a different hotel 5ish miles away, but he txt'd me a pic last night and he was looking good.
> 
> He is being totally mind fvcked because quite honestly, his room has the flattest sh1test light in any travelodge I have seen, bar the one we stayed in in Edinburgh in 2008.
> 
> As irony would have it, mine has decent light and a posing area with full hieght mirror :lol:
> 
> I hear it from the man himself that initial tan coats are going well :thumbup1:


Got the same pic and he was looking freaking awesome... lighting wasnt the best but he was worried about nothing... needed a bit of tan though... lol



WRT said:


> Just got a text, Bri got 1st...BOOM! Congrats mate.


Yeah Baby... got text just now and BOOM baby... so fvcking pleased for him and Ser... get in...!!!!


----------



## gumballdom

Congrats weeman! good to see all the hard work has paid of! :beer:


----------



## Kate1976

Awesome news....now go enjoy yourselves


----------



## FATBOY

nice one team weeman


----------



## big_jim_87

judge come up to him after comp and said if he posed to them rather then the masses of fans! he would have got the overall!


----------



## Ak_88

Yeehaa, go on Weeslut


----------



## smurphy

Congratulations mate


----------



## XL

Excellent! Looking forward to the pics.

Well done matey.


----------



## Huntingground

Great news, well done Weeman.


----------



## Tommy10

WRT said:


> Just got a text, Bri got 1st...BOOM! Congrats mate.


x2....yee-haaa.. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## Beklet

:rockon: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Spriggen

Amazing news! Well deserved! Congrats and enjoy the rest of your night!

Looking forward to the pics


----------



## skinnyfat

well done! :thumb:


----------



## yummymummy79

Well done Bri, was never in doubt! Let the celebratory sexing begin!


----------



## hilly

yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh buddddddddddddddddddddyyyyy

well done son


----------



## LittleChris

Splendid news 

Moderation with the celerbrations, as is your style  :lol:


----------



## big silver back

You must be on cloud 9 butty, i'm over the moon for you!!! now the plot thickens....... the british is looming!!!! :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## ashie1986

well done weeman


----------



## Uriel

get in there you minty fuker.

Great stuff mate


----------



## DB

Well done mate look forward to the pics


----------



## MissBC

Congrats weeslut YAY

hope your enjoying the food..


----------



## stephy

Big Congrats!


----------



## SALKev

Well deserved team weeman...fantastic news! :beer:


----------



## Simon m

Great news, well done mate. Let the sexnig begin!


----------



## rs007

Robbed in the overall, for simply posing to friends/family/supporters WHO BUY THE TICKETS THAT ENABLE THE SHOW

Look, am I coming over a bit dickheady to say - who the fk do the UKBFF actually think they are :confused1:

They done all the comparisons, mandatorikes etc, isn't this where the judging should be.

Fed dictating yet again.

DOn't reckon I am going to bother competing with them again, there is the tan issue (sh1t jantana just does not work for me) and now this. Pathetic, it isn't like they never got a good chance to judge him, the simply busted him down because HOW DARE HE pose to the people who have came to support him???

WTF

COngrats on the class win though, that was good, it was between him and another member DavyB from here, could have went either way, similar condition, but different shapes and posing styles, both superb physiques.


----------



## JB74

:thumb :cracking result weeman:thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Well Done Bri, you looked cracking in the pre show pic you sent me:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Suprakill4

Massive congratulations on winning your class Bri!!!

Ramsey, explain what you mean about the overall, did he get penalised because he was posing to his family or something, i dont get how this can prevent him winning the overall?????

Did they actually give this as a reason??

Anyway, well done and enjoy your celebrations dude. :beer:


----------



## RyanClarke

Out of all the people who've talked about the pre show pic, why has no body posted it ?


----------



## coldo

Congratulations weeman!


----------



## RedKola

Well done sh1tey! :thumb:


----------



## Hardc0re

rs007 said:


> Robbed in the overall, for simply posing to friends/family/supporters WHO BUY THE TICKETS THAT ENABLE THE SHOW
> 
> Look, am I coming over a bit dickheady to say - who the fk do the UKBFF actually think they are :confused1:
> 
> They done all the comparisons, mandatorikes etc, isn't this where the judging should be.
> 
> Fed dictating yet again.
> 
> DOn't reckon I am going to bother competing with them again, there is the tan issue (sh1t jantana just does not work for me) and now this. Pathetic, it isn't like they never got a good chance to judge him, the simply busted him down because HOW DARE HE pose to the people who have came to support him???
> 
> WTF
> 
> COngrats on the class win though, that was good, it was between him and another member DavyB from here, could have went either way, similar condition, but different shapes and posing styles, both superb physiques.


Mate i totally suspected something like this. You should of seen the look one of the judges gave to Brian's supporters that had the air-horns. The judge was not impressed at al,l gave such a dirty look.

I suppose we (the supporters) are not allowed to cheer on our friends that are competing.....


----------



## Hardc0re

Well done Brian, massive improvements from last year.

Gonna have to get a bigger mantle-piece lad, lol.


----------



## Jimmy1

no...its cos bri didnt let the judges oil him up

mrs wee offered to let them...but they prefer men


----------



## kitt81

YYEESSSSSS!!! get in!! well done bri!! new you would do well!! thats pretty fkin sh1t about the overall though, bunch of fkin snobs lol!!! enjoy the food/sexing!!!!xx


----------



## Guest

Congratulations mate!


----------



## Ryan16

Awesome news mate well done! Enjoy the major p1ss up thats probs going on right now :thumb:


----------



## m14rky

congratulations weeman


----------



## Team1

First Congrats Weeman. Boy done great. DOne himself and the team proud

Second Well done to Hary Ogg for setting up such a well run show. DOne great for the first year of it. Lots can be improved but the actual venue is good and i think it can only get better> Harry seems like a good guy and keen to promote Scottish bodybuilding.

On the Overall i really thought Brian had it like REALLY thought he did. drove homet thinking perhaps i was just biased in what i was seeing. He had the overall winner in alldepartments i thought. Condition wise they were pretty much the same if anything Brian tighter. Maybe i was just bias

ANyway. Cuppa tea and paracetamol as my voice is gone fromscreamng at the top of my lungs LOL


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> First Congrats Weeman. Boy done great. DOne himself and the team proud
> 
> Second Well done to Hary Ogg for setting up such a well run show. DOne great for the first year of it. Lots can be improved but the actual venue is good and i think it can only get better> Harry seems like a good guy and keen to promote Scottish bodybuilding.
> 
> On the Overall i really thought Brian had it like REALLY thought he did. drove homet thinking perhaps i was just biased in what i was seeing. He had the overall winner in alldepartments i thought. Condition wise they were pretty much the same if anything Brian tighter. Maybe i was just bias
> 
> Anyway. Cuppa tea and paracetamol as my voice is gone fromscreamng at the top of my lungs LOL


Yeah, considering first year, I thought the show was superb. Only point that I would say to Harry would be to tweak the lighting, but apart from that, venue was superb. I really wish I had been in a position to compete in this as planned :cursing:

Oh and maybe to liase with the college/uni accross the road, to allow us to use their car park for the day, as it is SUnday and hence empty anyway... that would be a blinder if he could pull that off, because parking at and around the venue was filled straight away, but the hall itself wasn't even at half capacity; if busier next year - which I am sure it will be - then problems are going to be MAJOR with parking...

Excellent job by Harry though, ran smoothly and as far as I could tell, no ones music screwed up  And he even knew my name / who I was when I said hello, I was well chuffed   

Overall - the audience couldn't see this properly due to the afforementioned lighting. I need to state that the guy that won it WAS in better condition than Brian, this was immediately apparent backstage when up close. Brian himself even said to me straight off "thats the overall right there". Really nice guy as well, he said I was big so I love him :lol:

But, it brings that old question into play - do you go for condition outright? Or do you go for the best package - ie give it to a guy with slightly less condition, because he excels so much everywhere else, that his overall package is the better?

I personally think the whole package is where it is at... but I aint a judge.

Thing is though, with what the head judge said to Brian after it, they DID go for Brian, but then penalised him for what he done in his posing routine in the CLASS stages, not even overall.

I'll wait until Brian comes on and confirms exactly what was said before commenting too much further, but on the face of it, this reeks


----------



## Guest

Sounds pretty sh1t what you just mentioned Rams...


----------



## Tommy10

rs007 said:


> Yeah, considering first year, I thought the show was superb. Only point that I would say to Harry would be to tweak the lighting, but apart from that, venue was superb. I really wish I had been in a position to compete in this as planned :cursing:
> 
> Oh and maybe to liase with the college/uni accross the road, to allow us to use their car park for the day, as it is SUnday and hence empty anyway... that would be a blinder if he could pull that off, because parking at and around the venue was filled straight away, but the hall itself wasn't even at half capacity; if busier next year - which I am sure it will be - then problems are going to be MAJOR with parking...
> 
> Excellent job by Harry though, ran smoothly and as far as I could tell, no ones music screwed up  And he even knew my name / who I was when I said hello, I was well chuffed
> 
> Overall - the audience couldn't see this properly due to the afforementioned lighting. I need to state that the guy that won it WAS in better condition than Brian, this was immediately apparent backstage when up close. Brian himself even said to me straight off "thats the overall right there". Really nice guy as well, he said I was big so I love him :lol:
> 
> But, it brings that old question into play - do you go for condition outright? Or do you go for the best package - ie give it to a guy with slightly less condition, because he excels so much everywhere else, that his overall package is the better?
> 
> I personally think the whole package is where it is at... but I aint a judge.
> 
> *Thing is though, with what the head judge said to Brian after it, they DID go for Brian, but then penalised him for what he done in his posing routine in the CLASS stages, not even overall.*
> 
> I'll wait until Brian comes on and confirms exactly what was said before commenting too much further, but on the face of it, this reeks


WTF.....cant wait to hear this...............


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> Y
> 
> But, it brings that old question into play - do you go for condition outright? Or do you go for the best package - ie give it to a guy with slightly less condition, because he excels so much everywhere else, that his overall package is the better?
> 
> I personally think the whole package is where it is at... but I aint a judge.


If it's just condition, then it becomes a dieting comp and that's wrong, size, shape and condition is the criteria that should be used


----------



## Team1

The guy that won the overall had a fantastic physique i should ass. very very pleasing flowing physique. Beautiful you could say infact.


----------



## rs007

yup not taking anything away from the overall winner, he had an excellent physique, lovely shape, could have used more size (but then can't we all), but condition was spot on - very good presentation too.

Brian had tonnes more size, also a lovely (but different) shape, and also posed great. Condition a wee bit behind overall, but not much in it; you had to be up close to see the differences.

Have texted Brian asking what EXACTLY the judge said to him, but I have a feeling he will probably be gimped up somewhere in some back street private night club, probably with the business end of a butternut squash inserted firmly in his ar$e - don't expect to hear from him any time soon :lol:


----------



## rs007

There was a tense moment when I realised there was no one in the over 100kg, almost slapped on some tan to just grab a trophy :lol: :lol: :lol:

If dream tan had been allowed, reckon I'd have done it :lol:


----------



## Jem

Team1 said:


> The guy that won the overall had a fantastic physique *i should ass*. very very pleasing flowing physique. Beautiful you could say infact.


 :blink: :rolleye: :blink:


----------



## winger

rs007 said:


> end of a butternut squash inserted firmly in his ar$e - don't expect to hear from him any time soon :lol:


You make that sound like it's a bad thing! :whistling:

Congratulations Weeman!


----------



## rs007

Jem said:


> :blink: :rolleye: :blink:


Thats just Rab - total raging bummer - always got ass on the mind :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Congrats on the win... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Dying to hear what the judges said now.... stuff like this sucks big time :cursing:


----------



## Bettyboo

Congrats well done fella


----------



## Galtonator

well done Weeman


----------



## kac

Team1 said:


> The guy that won the overall had a fantastic physique i should ass. very very pleasing flowing physique. Beautiful you could say infact.


This is very true, infact the whole package of the guy was something else, very theatrical set up, music, posing i said to ma mate when he first come on that it looks like the feckin DEVIL (facial hair etc) original in his posing music very very good,

but i still thought Brian had overall, size , quality, again very very good, liked the BOOM in the final posedown hahahahahah...

:beer:


----------



## RACK

Awesome mate!!! Massive well done!


----------



## dixie normus

Nice one Brian! Hope you got that gerbil out of your ass last night:whistling:


----------



## Team1

kac said:


> This is very true, infact the whole package of the guy was something else, very theatrical set up, music, posing i said to ma mate when he first come on that it looks like the feckin DEVIL (facial hair etc) original in his posing music very very good,
> 
> but i still thought Brian had overall, size , quality, again very very good, liked the BOOM in the final posedown hahahahahah...
> 
> :beer:


He had a proper serious face, crazy eyes, jet black swept back hair with spikey perfectly groomed goatee. He looked like the Genie from Aladin and a few time a bit of shotage was "heees behiiind youuu"

Mrs Weeman actually old him he looked like the genie from aladin back stage btw. I was in awe at her LOL

Seriously but. The guy seemed nice and what a physique.


----------



## Jay.32

Congratulations weeman...

Its been emotional!


----------



## DB

*PICS??*


----------



## TprLG

Woo hoooo! Congrats guys! Awesome news :bounce: :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

here is the pic Bri sent me as he was putting his tan on, he looks darker than me


----------



## Jay.32

looking fckin awsome!


----------



## shakey

Brilliant result,well done mate:thumb:


----------



## gumballdom

Khaos said:


> here is the pic Bri sent me as he was putting his tan on, he looks darker than me


his waist is tiny!!


----------



## 1Tonne

Well done mate, look forward to the pics


----------



## bigbob33

Well done boss!


----------



## MissBC

looking good in the ONE pic i have seen

MORE


----------



## Team1

I got a text at 1pm saying he had just woke up with a nekkid Ser and some lap dancer in the room..rough as sh!t LOL

Also...the plot thickens indeed but ill leave that for now 

Still hate him though


----------



## SK-XO

congratz!


----------



## Greyphantom

rs007 said:


> But, it brings that old question into play - do you go for condition outright? Or do you go for the best package - ie give it to a guy with slightly less condition, because he excels so much everywhere else, that his overall package is the better?
> 
> I personally think the whole package is where it is at... but I aint a judge.


IMHO I believe that condition IS part of the package... but the parts of the package need to be weighed between the contestants and the one with the most ticks gets it...



Team1 said:


> I got a text at 1pm saying he had just woke up with a nekkid Ser and some lap dancer in the room..rough as sh!t LOL
> 
> Also...the plot thickens indeed but ill leave that for now
> 
> Still hate him though


LMAO when I got the text I laughed so hard I had rice and chicken coming from my nose... lol... kids were asking what I found so funny... hmmm time for a diversion it was...


----------



## Uriel

fuk me he got lean as fuk in the pic........deffo best I've seen him.

Bet the lap dancer has a gash like bucket of oysters this morning


----------



## avril

Team1 said:


> The guy that won the overall had a fantastic physique *i should ass.* very very pleasing flowing physique. Beautiful you could say infact.


say whats on your mind rab....

oops..you already did :lol:


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> There was a tense moment when I realised there was no one in the over 100kg, almost slapped on some tan to just grab a trophy :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> If dream tan had been allowed, reckon I'd have done it :lol:


Jeez mate, if I was tehre, we could have both gone for the 100kg plus. Okay, I'm a bit fat round the gut at the moment, but second place and no diet would have suited me!


----------



## Jay.32

Pics??????????

and some of the said lap dancer??????????


----------



## Beklet

Jay.32 said:


> Pics??????????
> 
> and some of the said lap dancer??????????


I'm sure we'll get some of those too lol :laugh:


----------



## StephenC

Oh aye, all you fcukers lap it up (pun intended) it's not quite as fun when you go to your mates hotel room door at 12 o'clock when you have someone with you that your trying to impress and Weeman bounces out the door wearing only trackies and a drunken smile, then Ser pops her head round the door and exclaims "I'm nekkid" PMSL

it would be a weekend away without that pair causing bother :lol:

first of all, you done yourself proud Brian mate and I was beaming when I seen how good you looked up there mate, Weeman is back with a motherfvcking vengeance!!!!

As for the judge's comment, pure p1sh but what's done is done and the decision has been made and can't be unmade, so IMO I'd concentrate on moving onwards and upwards than get bogged down on negativity....

Most of all though, thanks to you and Ser for making what I assumed was going to a pretty depressing weekend as I wasn't competing into one of the best weekends of my life and once again both of your support has been integral to my life going in the direction it is with me having a massive smile on my face


----------



## SALKev

My initial reaction to that pic was 'oh my god' ..

..you're a bit early for Mr O arn't you?!

..the tiles are so white


----------



## weeman

Thank you all soooooooooo much!!! overwhelming support that i am super grateful to have from you all!!

Am super happy at getting the class,had been real nervous about going up against Davy since i found out he was doing this show as i rate his physique very highly,even more so after seeing the version he brought to NABBA Scotland this year,was glad i didnt get to see him till JUST before we got onstage together yesterday as my nerves were jangling lolol

Gotta love how Ser was shouting for him more than me pmsl the cow

imo could have gone either way between he and i,we were similar condition and size,we both have strengths and weaknesses over each other and was a pleasure to go up against one of the gen nice guys in this sport as well as great bodybuilder 

As for the overall,as Rams said i am a realist and when backstage he walked past and i did say at that point that imo he was winning whole show as his lower half particularly was markedly tighter than mine regardless of me overpowering in the size stakes.

As for what the judge said to me and Ser backstage,it left me a little bewildered,he came hunting for me specifically and said that i had basically cost myself the overall due to posing to family/friends instead of at the judging panel in the freeposing and in the compulsories at the end,this mystifies me a bit as far as free posing is concerned as i thought the whole idea was to enjoy that part and i love nothing better than wondering around playing to all the great guys n gals that come to shout me on,its what its all about!!

He said that the judges couldnt see me properly as i was posing off to one or the other sides of the stage all the time ( :confused1: is it not their job then to place me centre if they feel cant judge me properly) and also apparently it was announced at one point if the athletes dont hit the poses at the same time then the judges will draw their eyes to the ones hitting the pose first and not give others the look they deserve,and that is just wrong if it is indeed true,they are there to do a job and athletes will typically try anything to out pose,build drama etc etc ffs its more entertaining.

Also the judge said to me after i had won my class it looked to them as tho i had walked off stage and had the attitude as if i was for going home and had toweled most of my tan off,which actually upset me a bit as have made no bones about it the fact they dont let you use dream tan renders it nigh on impossible to keep the tan on and dry,you sweat like nothing else up there under those lights and when they are putting you through your paces,and due to the tan we are left to use its not an option to be able to touch up backstage in such a short period of time,your soaking from sweat and the tan simply would not sit back on your body if you tried.

Especially more so when they had called my class onto the stage,had us go through the compulsories twice,do posing routine then have posedown,get backstage and wait literally about 10 minutes to come back on for the overall,what are you supposed to do? i certainly didnt go back removing my tan thats for sure,more like went back and felt frustrated beyond belief at how much had come off and had help dabbing me dry.

That also (the tan issue at the end) also apparently made an impression on them scoring me in the overall,which i think is mental tbh as we are all in the same boat and its an issue that needs to be aknowledged i feel.

All in all i am super happy tho,goal for this year was to present much improved version of myself over last years terrible version and by my own admission and think everyone that set eyes on me i blew the old me out of the water and then some,the win was a major bonus over and above that.

Show was great for first time run by Harry and Angela,really pleased for them as they are a super nice couple and only wish them good luck as the show will undoubtabley grow from strength to strength,they had a great Athletes buffet and things were well run backstage,sound system was excellent only complaint is the lighting needs adjusted as it was akin to the NABBA scottish lighting from 2009 which they then rectified this year and was pretty much spot on,get the lighting sorted and its a winner,all things being well i'll come back and defend my title again next year at the show 

Big thanks to everyone,rab,mark,fiona,kev and laura,wull n louise,musk,laura,craig,dad,sis and her man,stephen and leanne,rams and lorianne and last but not least my ser,not to forget the countless others that came to support me and were screaming for me,had the loudest support of the day as always and loved it!!

Rams and Rab thank fuk you guys were there backstage,it was total godsend to have you both there bantering with me and helping me get tan bang on,Rams went above and beyond the call of duty and stayed right till was about to step out the eves so he could keep me chilled,top up tan/sheen and manipulate his side of a house like size to help me get a decent wee semi pump up going on for getting out there:thumbup1:

Stephen again no task was too much for him and the guy is a star,drove us to Dundee and back and put himself at my bek and call as did Rams should i need anything,exactly what a guy needs at times like that and words cant say how much its appreciated.

Rab,you pr1ck,thanks for the 3/4 eaten tray of thorntons millionares shortbread pmsl you cocksuker sufferin time is upon you mate,you may have taken any opprtunity you could back stage to brush my front bulge with your hand and head when tanning me up,but trying to buy my affection in the final hour will bare no dividends on you,you is gonna pay now biatch!!!! :lol:

Ser,thanks for listening to my moaning and worrying,esp more so in the final hours as i know myself havent been too bad this year at all,promise to have routine for next show babe instead of making it up literally on the spot on the stage again pmsl

Also the out of the blue show morning surprise fuk had to have played some part in the victory pmsl

Ok i'm upping vid of my routine to vimeo at the mo and when its ready will post it up,gnr have a sift thru the pics and see what i can post up too if any decent shots 

My dad got some cracking shots on his camcorder and will get them from him over the next few days and post them too 

Now what to do what to do,the intentions were only to do this show and have a nice 5 month offseason to play about a few things with in preperation for next years prep,but when i came off stage my super generous sponsor Doug Black made me a tempting offer to do the brits i would almost have to be an idiot to knock back,i wont post the details of said offer as dont want to tarnish his image and have people realise he isnt actually a heartless bastrd but more like has heart of gold :lol: Doug looks after me well and have appreciated his constant support and encouragement since he took me on board in 2008,want to do him,Extreme,myself and everyone else that matters to me proud,so need to have a think for a few days,see if some things can be put in place and perhaps get leaner and a little heavier for the big dance,it wont take much to get the last 5lbs or so of fat off me and get properly peeled and dry out more and even grow a little more at same time doing a few things,lets see what can happen.......... :thumb:

Also a great big thanks to my behind the scene sponsors,you guys cant be mentioned for obvious reasons but the help has been nothing short of a true gift to me and can only express my gratitude yet again and hope one day i am fortunate enough to be in a position to be able to return the favour in some way or other and to know i have you guys backing me into the Brits only adds confidence to my attack if i choose to do it 

And would like to add in thanks to my gym,Glencairn Bodybuilding Gym who are now garnering their reputation of old back again for holding a stable of the most competitive amatuer bbers in Scotland once again,and also thanks for them paying for my hotel accom for the show for the duration of the stay in Dundee


----------



## Jimmy1

fuk me bri....you expect people to read all that?

a simple 'cheers guys' would have done lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Wow that morning "shag" must have helped calm your nerves


----------



## weeman

Jimmy said:


> fuk me bri....you expect people to read all that?
> 
> a simple 'cheers guys' would have done lol


PMSL am feeling emotional mate :lol:



Khaos said:


> Wow that morning "shag" must have helped calm your nerves


fukin tellin you mate,woke up,looked down,saw a hard mighty prawn and thought lets get him put to good use!!! i was a god for 3 minutes lmao


----------



## Rossco700

Awesome result pal, gutted I missed it, but i'll definately be at the brits to hurl some abuse lol..... chuffed to bits for ya mate, well done!!!


----------



## big silver back

Ha ha, i fcuking knew it!!! i told you weeks ago you'll be in the brits  well done mate, brilliant result hope to see you at the brits if i qualify!!!!! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Team1

Some srange bollocks comments there from judges

Re your tan. Rammers was dabbing off the sweat as gentle as a mong beast like him could and tbh you lost a bt of tan yes, but you went back out for the overall with it smooth and perfect again rather than a bit darker and fcuking big bits of running drips all over your body which would be fcuking stupid

Was we chuffed for you and i have totally lost my voice today from shouting so much. I honestly canny speak my voice is gone :lol:

ANyway...on to the Brits you daft c*nt. Im glad as i was sucking up your ass in fear at the wrath i was due but at least if you are suffering too then you will be all ghay and sympathetic PMSL


----------



## DB

Hope you do the brits mate would be good to see u up there!

Got the hotel booked already!

Congrats again


----------



## MissBC

Congrats weeslut, massive post i skim read cause you do talk some sh1t somtime 

JK

As DB said hope your doing the brits, we are all booked up for that!


----------



## weeman

Rossco700 said:


> Awesome result pal, gutted I missed it, but i'll definately be at the brits to hurl some abuse lol..... chuffed to bits for ya mate, well done!!!


cheers buddy  need to get a pint in nottingham wether i compete at it or go to watch 



big silver back said:


> Ha ha, i fcuking knew it!!! i told you weeks ago you'll be in the brits  well done mate, brilliant result hope to see you at the brits if i qualify!!!!! :whistling: :lol:


lmfao hey its not a certainty yet,the thought of going up against you makes me not want to even think about doing it!!!



Team1 said:


> Some srange bollocks comments there from judges
> 
> Re your tan. Rammers was dabbing off the sweat as gentle as a mong beast like him could and tbh you lost a bt of tan yes, but you went back out for the overall with it smooth and perfect again rather than a bit darker and fcuking big bits of running drips all over your body which would be fcuking stupid
> 
> Was we chuffed for you and i have totally lost my voice today from shouting so much. I honestly canny speak my voice is gone :lol:
> 
> ANyway...on to the Brits you daft c*nt. Im glad as i was sucking up your ass in fear at the wrath i was due but at least if you are suffering too then you will be all ghay and sympathetic PMSL


lmfao at last bit,aaaaaaaaaaaah that wasnt gnr work,how many weeks did i see your evil little revengeful grin now? hmmmmmmmm

/weeman plots away

cpl of shots from the show,first one is of me and davyb from on here and the second pic is in overall,guy that looks like devil was overall winner :


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> Hope you do the brits mate would be good to see u up there!
> 
> Got the hotel booked already!
> 
> Congrats again





MissBC said:


> Congrats weeslut, massive post i skim read cause you do talk some sh1t somtime
> 
> JK
> 
> As DB said hope your doing the brits, we are all booked up for that!


thanks you pair 

will be there wether competing at it or not,i am feeling super fkn rough today due to last nights post show shenanigans so am not gnr think about it just yet till i have had a decent sleep and think about a plan to put together 

Right now i'd say i feel probably 70/30 going to do it,but at same time will mean nigh on 30 weeks dieting come the time and thought of cardio is giving me the heave just now lol

another random gun shot pic from show,not best quality but pipes are lookin large :lol: :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

mate looking aweomse, big congrats, v well desrved, v strange re the overall....u and the gang did well to keep ur cool in response to those comments....cud of v easily been a mini riot on the judging panel haha

enjoy ur food.....plz do the brits!!!


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> cheers buddy  need to get a pint in nottingham wether i compete at it or go to watch
> 
> lmfao hey its not a certainty yet,the thought of going up against you makes me not want to even think about doing it!!!
> 
> lmfao at last bit,aaaaaaaaaaaah that wasnt gnr work,how many weeks did i see your evil little revengeful grin now? hmmmmmmmm
> 
> /weeman plots away
> 
> cpl of shots from the show,first one is of me and davyb from on here and the second pic is in overall,guy that looks like devil was overall winner :


 Not sure weather you carefully selected the pics, but imo you should of had the overhall by far.

wish I was you weeman:lol:


----------



## DB

Carl Mcvitti won the overall?

He placed 3rd in my class when I won the ukbff southcoast in 2008, got disqualified after for being in the inters when he was a mister!

pics below, I'm in red obviously


----------



## Guest

Jay.32 said:


> Not sure weather you carefully selected the pics, but imo you should of had the overhall by far.
> 
> wish I was you weeman:lol:


X2 looking awesome in the pics, look better than the devil himself lol


----------



## DB

weeman said:


> thanks you pair
> 
> will be there wether competing at it or not,i am feeling super fkn rough today due to last nights post show shenanigans so am not gnr think about it just yet till i have had a decent sleep and think about a plan to put together
> 
> Right now i'd say i feel probably 70/30 going to do it,but at same time will mean nigh on 30 weeks dieting come the time and thought of cardio is giving me the heave just now lol
> 
> another random gun shot pic from show,not best quality but pipes are lookin large :lol: :thumb:


guns are rediculous!! :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## weeman

XJPX said:


> mate looking aweomse, big congrats, v well desrved, v strange re the overall....u and the gang did well to keep ur cool in response to those comments....cud of v easily been a mini riot on the judging panel haha
> 
> enjoy ur food.....plz do the brits!!!


i was just pleased to have gotten another win and head for food lol strangely i havent eaten a great deal since the show,went to a wetherspoons with stephen etc and had a gourmet cheeseburger chips n onion rings then copious amounts of alcohol the rest of the night lol

Tho i did empty the vending machine in the night club we ended up in of all its packets of minstrels.

Then i used the minstrels to lure females lmfao i swear to god does no one teach you not to accept sweets from strange men anymore? i got felt up like a piece of meat all night then Ser pulled lapdancer chick and well thats another story



Jay.32 said:


> Not sure weather you carefully selected the pics, but imo you should of had the overhall by far.
> 
> wish I was you weeman:lol:


i honestly dont mind that he beat me mate,apart from better conditon i know i had him i guess,he does have a beautiful physique and was tight,even more aparent the closer you were to him,seemed a nice guy too. 



DB said:


> Carl Mcvitti won the overall?
> 
> He placed 3rd in my class when I won the ukbff southcoast in 2008, got disqualified after for being in the inters when he was a mister!
> 
> pics below, I'm in red obviously


aaaaah thats him,so he was being devious back then? :lol:



Waheed_Akhtar said:


> X2 looking awesome in the pics, look better than the devil himself lol


lol thanks buddy,be in touch soon re pm buddy,just getting head grounded again lol


----------



## Beklet

weeman said:


> thanks you pair
> 
> will be there wether competing at it or not,i am feeling super fkn rough today due to last nights post show shenanigans so am not gnr think about it just yet till i have had a decent sleep and think about a plan to put together
> 
> Right now i'd say i feel probably 70/30 going to do it,but at same time will mean nigh on 30 weeks dieting come the time and thought of cardio is giving me the heave just now lol
> 
> another random gun shot pic from show,not best quality but pipes are lookin large :lol: :thumb:


Ooh coming all the way down to Notts? Strangely, I'm looking forward to that :thumb:


----------



## weeman

Beklet said:


> Ooh coming all the way down to Notts? Strangely, I'm looking forward to that :thumb:


never been before,pure looking forward to it and no doubt the horrendous partying that shall ensue :lol:


----------



## big silver back

Looking incedible in those pics mate, going by them i would deff have gave you the overall. You gotta do the brits you cant let all this hard work go to waste by stopping now, dont worry you dont have to feel bad about beating me, we wont be in the same class i aint ready to mix it with the boys just yet!!! But i would be good chatting again :thumb:


----------



## weeman

night out after show


----------



## weeman

then the sex drive kicked in and stephenc's leg was first thing to hand!


----------



## weeman

i distracted this girl with gunshot whilst Ser moved deftly in for the kill :lol: :whistling:


----------



## defdaz

Massive congrats Weeman, you looked fkin awesome! Boggle re: overall! :confused1:


----------



## StephenC

aaaah, drunken memories flooding back :lol:

That really was a great night, but by god am I still suffering for it, I barely made it home in one piece today, had the heavy eyes on after dropping Leeann off

Little ego boost for ya, Leeann showed the weans the pics from the weekend and Chloe asked if you were Arnold Schwarzenegger from predator :thumb:

get the rest of the pics up:thumbup1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Weeman yes you looked awesome and probably deserved to win the overall, just don't get the hump and do a "Steve Avery"


----------



## stephy

that girl ser is kissing is hot


----------



## hilly

you looked cracking bri big congrats. although i think the aftershow party you seem to have had sounded like a better do than the show lmao.

Get ureself to the finals competing and i will be attending and cheering you on then we can all get smashed after


----------



## Ryan16

looked awesome in the show pics mate! get that vid up here soon :thumb:

LMFAO at the post show night out pics :lol: what a lovely picture of you and stephens leg being violated :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> night out after show


Eugh who is the man feeling ser's boobie - I feel violated on her behalf :confused1: :lol:

Yeah you look good bri :whistling: - stephen however looks hot  [can I say that...?]  just the facts that's all !

LOL how you have after show pics up before posing vid - loving your work :cool2:


----------



## big_jim_87

deffo the best in all the pics iv seen so far looked to me to be a big gap in class from you to them (meaning you were much better) well done buddy


----------



## WRT

Mate your delts and tri's are fcking rediculous! Again congrats on the win:thumb: Would the fck do you do to get your delts so big if you don't mine me asking? Don't tell me site injections ffs:lol:

PS be glad to know you've inspired me to get back in the gym starting tomorrow even if my manked shoulder snaps again :lol:


----------



## Tiger81

Well done bro, you look sick in those pics, guns = mental, chest = mental, hams = mental - YOU ARE MENTAL lol, seriously mate you look fcking great!


----------



## winger

Well once again congratulations on doing so well and looking your best!

What an awesome pic, damn I wonder what your kids guns are going to look like?


----------



## Uriel

fuking lol, you can see it in yer eyes on stage - ye canny wait get get off and wired into the fanny in the clubs........(I'd love to hear your clubbing "stack") lol


----------



## Uriel

O and by the way - you're a giant gunned fuk stick - I have been slamming beef on to play in the gunwar but yours have been fuking enlarged to another level................least I still have.......hair on mine - yeah!


----------



## Greyphantom

Bri you looked fvcking awesome... you had the entire package and seeing you all tanned up makes me even more sure that you should have won the over all... looking at that pic with the two of you (you and the devil lol) I think genuinely had him... better through all the bodyparts I can see in that pic mate... what date is the nottingham show... if funds allow (and can get a pass card from the warden) I will try to come up and do some screaming with the rest of the Wee fan club... mate you did us more than proud and I just cant be more happy that it happened to such and awesome guy... well done... (oh and those kisses I sent for luck must have done their magic hey...  )


----------



## Simon m

You look great mate from the shots it looks like the overall was your, but sh!t happens.

Do the Brits mate, I'm booked in to support Rab for 3 days, so would be good to see you as well.


----------



## StephenC

WRT said:


> Mate your delts and tri's are fcking rediculous! Again congrats on the win:thumb: Would the fck do you do to get your delts so big if you don't mine me asking? Don't tell me site injections ffs:lol:
> 
> PS be glad to know you've inspired me to get back in the gym starting tomorrow even if my manked shoulder snaps again :lol:


It's easy to say "delts are so big due to siting" but I have heard rumour of 145lb dumbbell pressing at a week out from show...you cant buy strength like that in any bottle I've seen :lol:


----------



## Jay.32

Bri, would you say that this show was the best shape you've been in?


----------



## davyb

Well done Bri m8,

Pleasure being on that stage with you, you were looking good. Well balanced thick physique.

Wee bit more condition and you will be a force down in the final m8.

So get cardio that ass off, all the best for October. Enjoy your few days of chilling and eating i know i will, year of dieting is 2 much for this old body and mind.

take care catch up soon


----------



## weeman

defdaz said:


> Massive congrats Weeman, you looked fkin awesome! Boggle re: overall! :confused1:


thanks matey appreciate it 



StephenC said:


> aaaah, drunken memories flooding back :lol:
> 
> That really was a great night, but by god am I still suffering for it, I barely made it home in one piece today, had the heavy eyes on after dropping Leeann off
> 
> Little ego boost for ya, Leeann showed the weans the pics from the weekend and Chloe asked if you were Arnold Schwarzenegger from predator :thumb:
> 
> get the rest of the pics up:thumbup1:


awww the wee soul! thats me made it lol i'll get the rest of the pics posted up mate  you must have been fuked feeling (again) after the weekend!



Khaos said:


> Weeman yes you looked awesome and probably deserved to win the overall, just don't get the hump and do a "Steve Avery"


thanks Andy,and no worries there would never catch me being anything less than gratious in defeat 



stephy said:


> that girl ser is kissing is hot


yes my dear,yes she was


----------



## DEJ

davyb said:


> Well done Bri m8,
> 
> Pleasure being on that stage with you, you were looking good. Well balanced thick physique.
> 
> Wee bit more condition and you will be a force down in the final m8.
> 
> So get cardio that ass off, all the best for October. Enjoy your few days of chilling and eating i know i will, year of dieting is 2 much for this old body and mind.
> 
> take care catch up soon


you looked quality as well davy mate


----------



## weeman

hilly said:


> you looked cracking bri big congrats. although i think the aftershow party you seem to have had sounded like a better do than the show lmao.
> 
> Get ureself to the finals competing and i will be attending and cheering you on then we can all get smashed after


thanks mate,the nightclub was good fun,was getting treated like piece of meat all night,wonderful:thumb: post show room stuff was er....interesting 



Ryan16 said:


> looked awesome in the show pics mate! get that vid up here soon :thumb:
> 
> LMFAO at the post show night out pics :lol: what a lovely picture of you and stephens leg being violated :whistling: :lol:


thanks Ryan  just about to post vid it didnt clear before i went to bed last night and couldnt stay awake any longer.

Stephen loves me pumping his leg.



Jem said:


> Eugh who is the man feeling ser's boobie - I feel violated on her behalf :confused1: :lol:
> 
> Yeah you look good bri :whistling: - stephen however looks hot  [can I say that...?]  just the facts that's all !
> 
> LOL how you have after show pics up before posing vid - loving your work :cool2:


lol Em,apparently when Stephen and i had fooked off to get drinks in that guy and his mate came up to Ser and Leanne and tried to chat them up then seen us coming back and they made hasty retreat pmsl so i took it upon myself to ask him to pose for pic,think the guy thought i was gnr start a fight with him,he wouldnt put his hand on Ser's boob so i physically put it there then got the pic taken lol he was scared!



big_jim_87 said:


> deffo the best in all the pics iv seen so far looked to me to be a big gap in class from you to them (meaning you were much better) well done buddy


thanks mate,hopefully get some better pics soon so can compare properly and see for myself too lol most of the pics i have are blurrd or out of focus as it was new camera and didnt find right settings on day


----------



## Raptor

Looking Awesome! In your pics, good work


----------



## weeman

WRT said:


> Mate your delts and tri's are fcking rediculous! Again congrats on the win:thumb: Would the fck do you do to get your delts so big if you don't mine me asking? Don't tell me site injections ffs:lol:
> 
> PS be glad to know you've inspired me to get back in the gym starting tomorrow even if my manked shoulder snaps again :lol:


lol thanks mate,was glad to finally figure out how to capture the fullness i usually have as usually by time show day has arrived i manage to flatten right out,but not this time 

Deltage did have a bit of siting going on but heavy-ish (145lb bells) dumbell pressing all offseason and an impropmtu sesh with them at less than a week out makes a difference lol

Glad to hear your getting back to gym mate,just be careful!!!



Tiger81 said:


> Well done bro, you look sick in those pics, guns = mental, chest = mental, hams = mental - YOU ARE MENTAL lol, seriously mate you look fcking great!


thanks paddy,shame you couldnt make it bro,but then,Ser prob still wouldnt have let you go home by now :lol:



winger said:


> Well once again congratulations on doing so well and looking your best!
> 
> What an awesome pic, damn I wonder what your kids guns are going to look like?


lol Ser's guns do look sh1t hot eh! hoping the kids got a combo of our genetics for the arms going on there,should be funny!



Uriel said:


> fuking lol, you can see it in yer eyes on stage - ye canny wait get get off and wired into the fanny in the clubs........(I'd love to hear your clubbing "stack") lol


pmsl thats about the size of it fella :lol:

club stack was halfa cialis/kamag,some sited prop and tonnes of sugar pmsl it was a real basic set up compared to what i usually use lol


----------



## weeman

Uriel said:


> O and by the way - you're a giant gunned fuk stick - I have been slamming beef on to play in the gunwar but yours have been fuking enlarged to another level................least I still have.......hair on mine - yeah!


LMFAO i love your way with words mate,never fails to crease me up lolol am still to scared to measure them in case i am horrified by how much has come off them,or they could even be bigger or same size,i dont know and till i decide if am doing the brits i cant tape them cos i am a mentally weak fuktard lol

btw i had shaved the hairs off mine morning of the show pmsl



Greyphantom said:


> Bri you looked fvcking awesome... you had the entire package and seeing you all tanned up makes me even more sure that you should have won the over all... looking at that pic with the two of you (you and the devil lol) I think genuinely had him... better through all the bodyparts I can see in that pic mate... what date is the nottingham show... if funds allow (and can get a pass card from the warden) I will try to come up and do some screaming with the rest of the Wee fan club... mate you did us more than proud and I just cant be more happy that it happened to such and awesome guy... well done... (oh and those kisses I sent for luck must have done their magic hey...  )


thanks Darren,brits is on the 9-10th of october,tho Kerry Kayes announced the wrong dates at show,then Ser shouted back to him he had gotten dates wrong then a 'debate' ensued as to who was right pmsl Ser was of course right 

Would be great to meet you big fella if you can make it 



Simon m said:


> You look great mate from the shots it looks like the overall was your, but sh!t happens.
> 
> Do the Brits mate, I'm booked in to support Rab for 3 days, so would be good to see you as well.


thanks Simon,looks like this is gnr be a 3 day UKM fest if everyone goes!!!

If i am competing dont think that will save you from Ser tho lmao



StephenC said:


> It's easy to say "delts are so big due to siting" but I have heard rumour of 145lb dumbbell pressing at a week out from show...you cant buy strength like that in any bottle I've seen :lol:


lmao i defo bought that strength from a bottle man!! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SALKev

Looks like you had a little fun....I've slept on it and still can't believe how awesome you look - ain't no way Zara and Joe are going to out whore that :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Jay.32 said:


> Bri, would you say that this show was the best shape you've been in?


Certainly probably most favourite package of myself i have brought so far,but not best conditioned or dryest version of myself,still need to bring that in a bit more to match 2006 



 bulkaholic said:


> Fcuking ell bri you know how to enjoy showday
> 
> Top results all round. A night out with the Wees looks like one to remember


lol you gotta let loose after all the weeks of dieting eh mate lol a night out is always interesting mate,fuk even a tea party with us is even interesting lmao



davyb said:


> Well done Bri m8,
> 
> Pleasure being on that stage with you, you were looking good. Well balanced thick physique.
> 
> Wee bit more condition and you will be a force down in the final m8.
> 
> So get cardio that ass off, all the best for October. Enjoy your few days of chilling and eating i know i will, year of dieting is 2 much for this old body and mind.
> 
> take care catch up soon


thanks buddy,as i mentioned earlier i really rate you a lot and you looked great on the day,need to tighten it in more as you say and bring one or two things up a bit and will be a happier bunny 

Enjoy your food and offseason now matey,you well deserved it after this years dieting!!!

i am gutted tho,only got chance to speak to your mrs briefly as i was running back from toilet getting tan on in just my trunks and didnt get any cake!!!!!



DEJ said:


> you looked quality as well davy mate


that he did mate that he did:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

The Raptor said:


> Looking Awesome! In your pics, good work


thanks mate :thumb:



SALKev said:


> Looks like you had a little fun....I've slept on it and still can't believe how awesome you look - ain't no way Zara and Joe are going to out whore that :lol: :lol:


lmao the whoring is only just beginning mate,if i am dieting into the brits then the condition only gnr get better and the pic whoreage is gnr get a whooooooooooole lot worse :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

ok video cleared on Vimeo,heres my posing routine from the show,quite literally made up on the spot as i walked on stage lmao


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> ok video cleared on Vimeo,heres my posing routine from the show,quite literally made up on the spot as i walked on stage lmao


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: faberooni bri :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Whole package is fantastic - and you have a nice round ass as well woohoo - you've done everyone proud :thumb: xx


----------



## Kate1976

Hey mr.....looking ace! Guns flying left, right and centre in here :thumb:

Am also going to the Brits...so one more for the Wee cheerleading team!

OOOOh we so need to get t-shirts printed up


----------



## DB

nice vid bri!

looking good mate!

What did you weigh on the day by the way?


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: faberooni bri :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Whole package is fantastic - and you have a nice round ass as well woohoo - you've done everyone proud :thumb: xx


thanks hen  once i get the rest of the flub of my ass i'll be a happier bunny,shouldnt take much to do now i reckon!!

My ass did ended up with a few bite marks on it later that night :lol:



Kate1976 said:


> Hey mr.....looking ace! Guns flying left, right and centre in here :thumb:
> 
> Am also going to the Brits...so one more for the Wee cheerleading team!
> 
> OOOOh we so need to get t-shirts printed up


wooop wooooop!!! i demand a barrage of thongs thrown onto the stage as i walk on!!!!

preferably used too :lol: :lol:



DB said:


> nice vid bri!
> 
> looking good mate!
> 
> What did you weigh on the day by the way?


thanks mate  i ended up 94kg on the day at weigh in,if i do the brits i reckon i can make that or maybe a cpl kilo's heavier and a lot tighter,see what i can do with a little careful planning and forward thinking


----------



## Uriel

weeman said:


> ok video cleared on Vimeo,heres my posing routine from the show,quite literally made up on the spot as i walked on stage lmao


I thought you were being hard on your self with condition and saying you needed another 5 lbs off for the brits)....looked great man but I just noticed you christmass tree was a bit blurry and you usuall have that boy all the way out. (is it water or we bit of fat? I can't tell)

I think this is reall good because when you nail that at the brits it be awsome.

If you were totally peeled now - I'd be worried you went off condition.

I mean all this in the best way mate - that was a great body on stage:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

just watched your vid.......spooky that you are posing to Ennio Morricone-The ecstasy of gold, i listen to it all the time


----------



## Uriel

I'm pretty much deffo going to come to brits now....

i think the motivation I'd get from it would set me off enough to prep for early shows next year


----------



## yummymummy79

Good work Weeslut, on and off stage!

Considering I'm only 45 mins away from Notts, would be rude not to try and come to the Brits, especially as most of the board seems to be off there. Be ace to actually meet everyone, I'll see what I can do!


----------



## SALKev

weeman said:


> lmao the whoring is only just beginning mate,if i am dieting into the brits then the condition only gnr get better and the pic whoreage is gnr get a whooooooooooole lot worse :lol: :lol:


I look forward to it :lol: :thumb:


----------



## FATBOY

awsome physique awsome attitude well done m8


----------



## Team1

I hope you do the brits and I hope you suffer real bad

That's would make feel better and keep me going knowing you are hurting. That's how much I hate you


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> thanks Simon,looks like this is gnr be a 3 day UKM fest if everyone goes!!!
> 
> If i am competing dont think that will save you from Ser tho lmao


I know, I know - it's a real double edged sword, but if I have to take one for the good of the team.... :lol:


----------



## Kano85

Hey Bri,

Was looking fantastic on Sunday! If I knew u were going out at night I woulda popped oot I live in Dundee now mate!


----------



## MXD

Weeman, you are awesome


----------



## Uriel

he's going to have a fuking massive heed like a PEZ dispenser with this sh1t


----------



## StephenC

Couple more pics of the Weemen shenanigans at the weekend:tongue:



check the split on his bi here:cursing:


----------



## winger

With all those horns I thought I was listening to a football game.


----------



## weeman

Uriel said:


> I thought you were being hard on your self with condition and saying you needed another 5 lbs off for the brits)....looked great man but I just noticed you christmass tree was a bit blurry and you usuall have that boy all the way out. (is it water or we bit of fat? I can't tell)
> 
> I think this is reall good because when you nail that at the brits it be awsome.
> 
> If you were totally peeled now - I'd be worried you went off condition.
> 
> I mean all this in the best way mate - that was a great body on stage:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


mate i totally agree and if i do brits the plan will be to get the remainder of the fat off glutes/legs as fast as i can and then have a little experiment or two over the remaining weeks and hopefully put paid to the myth of not being able to gain lean tissue that far into the prep 

Lower back thing was basically a water and posing thing,i have to hold it a wee bit awkwardly to get it to ping right out,my dad has got pics of it fully out i'll post up when i get them from him so you can see what i mean buddy 

No two ways about it tho i would still have prefered to have been tighter/dryer on the day,but basically happy with what i took there,good learning experience and managed to nail cpl of things ie fullness that have been eluding me in the past,also actually wrote down everything i did on last 48 hours into show for a change as i have terrible habit of being a plumb and not recording what i did lol

Writting it all down was a feet as well,especially in the last 4 hours before i went to bed the night before,the glass of white wine turned into full bottle and i was fkn steaming when i went to bed lmao



Khaos said:


> just watched your vid.......spooky that you are posing to Ennio Morricone-The ecstasy of gold, i listen to it all the time


love the tune mate,its the song played at the start of all the metallica concerts,i didnt know wether to use the live orchestral version,the actual metallica version or the version i went with in the end which i found on youtube about a week out from the show and then i edited it to fuk to turn into song for the stage 



Uriel said:


> I'm pretty much deffo going to come to brits now....
> 
> i think the motivation I'd get from it would set me off enough to prep for early shows next year


fantastic mate,finally get to meet you!!! the motivational fires it will ignite in you will be phenomenal mate!



yummymummy79 said:


> Good work Weeslut, on and off stage!
> 
> Considering I'm only 45 mins away from Notts, would be rude not to try and come to the Brits, especially as most of the board seems to be off there. Be ace to actually meet everyone, I'll see what I can do!


you gotta come Rach you know you wanna!!!!


----------



## weeman

FATBOY said:


> awsome physique awsome attitude well done m8


thanks mate 



Team1 said:


> I hope you do the brits and I hope you suffer real bad
> 
> That's would make feel better and keep me going knowing you are hurting. That's how much I hate you


LMFAO:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

cvnt hole



Simon m said:


> I know, I know - it's a real double edged sword, but if I have to take one for the good of the team.... :lol:


its a hard life sometimes mate :lol:



Kano85 said:


> Hey Bri,
> 
> Was looking fantastic on Sunday! If I knew u were going out at night I woulda popped oot I live in Dundee now mate!


fuk!!! mate i now realise it was you i saw coming into seats just as i was heading backstage,just remember looking up and thinking 'look at the size of that lump of cvnt!!!'


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> mate i totally agree and if i do brits the plan will be to get the remainder of the fat off glutes/legs as fast as i can and then have a little experiment or two over the remaining weeks and *hopefully put paid to the myth of not being able to gain lean tissue that far into the prep*
> 
> Lower back thing was basically a water and posing thing,i have to hold it a wee bit awkwardly to get it to ping right out,my dad has got pics of it fully out i'll post up when i get them from him so you can see what i mean buddy
> 
> No two ways about it tho i would still have prefered to have been tighter/dryer on the day,but basically happy with what i took there,good learning experience and managed to nail cpl of things ie fullness that have been eluding me in the past,also actually wrote down everything i did on last 48 hours into show for a change as i have terrible habit of being a plumb and not recording what i did lol
> 
> Writting it all down was a feet as well,especially in the last 4 hours before i went to bed the night before,the glass of white wine turned into full bottle and i was fkn steaming when i went to bed lmao
> 
> love the tune mate,its the song played at the start of all the metallica concerts,i didnt know wether to use the live orchestral version,the actual metallica version or the version i went with in the end which i found on youtube about a week out from the show and then i edited it to fuk to turn into song for the stage
> 
> fantastic mate,finally get to meet you!!! the motivational fires it will ignite in you will be phenomenal mate!
> 
> you gotta come Rach you know you wanna!!!!


Impossible.....LMFAO

Bring on the haterz :lol:


----------



## Rottee

Just spent the last few hours reading all I had missed.

Got to say Bri you looked amazing in pics on stage waist was tiny your delts biceps and chest looked huge.

Very well done.

I think anyone competing against you in brits will be bricking it mate!


----------



## Greyphantom

Just watched the vid Bri... upper body front is fantastic, legs incredible, from the back though you can see the xmas tree is a little blurry... but upper back is BAM... your lats are freaking wide mate... gutes and hams could use a bit more work too... but over all I am still so fvcking impressed... makes me want to have your wee babies lol...


----------



## Rottee

wheres the vid?


----------



## Uriel

StephenC said:


> Couple more pics of the Weemen shenanigans at the weekend:tongue:
> 
> View attachment 42780
> 
> 
> check the split on his bi here:cursing:
> 
> View attachment 42779


That bi split is mental....I'll never get in that shape which is why I'm going to get the cnut back stage and feed him cakes til he spues:cursing:


----------



## StephenC

Uriel said:


> That bi split is mental....I'll never get in that shape which is why I'm going to get the cnut back stage and feed him cakes til he spues:cursing:


We will soon find out just how possible it is, if I can get in shape, any cnut can, im a fat retaining machine.... As for the bi split, he's a pr**k:cursing:.... trying to find a pic to embaress him but I doubt such a thing exists:lol:


----------



## jw007

Well Weespunk

what can I say that's not already been said 

You have my thoughts already 

fckin awesome mate

Onwards to the Brits, will do my very best to attend my friend 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## StephenC

jw007 said:


> Well Weespunk
> 
> what can I say that's not already been said
> 
> You have my thoughts already
> 
> fckin awesome mate
> 
> Onwards to the Brits, will do my very best to attend my friend
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


You fvckin better ya big oaf, you owe me several nights out for all the favours and advice I give you :tongue:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

StephenC said:


> You fvckin better ya big oaf, you owe me several nights out for all the favours and advice I give you :tongue:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL

Oh yeah, Where would i be without you mate









xxx


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> Well Weespunk
> 
> what can I say that's not already been said
> 
> You have my thoughts already
> 
> fckin awesome mate
> 
> Onwards to the Brits,* will do my very best to attend my friend *
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


u beter be there!!!


----------



## weeman

MXD said:


> Weeman, you are awesome


and so are you mate,so are you:thumbup1:



Uriel said:


> he's going to have a fuking massive heed like a PEZ dispenser with this sh1t


too late mate,i've had to erect scaffolding lol



StephenC said:


> Couple more pics of the Weemen shenanigans at the weekend:tongue:
> 
> View attachment 42780
> 
> 
> check the split on his bi here:cursing:
> 
> View attachment 42779


just spreading some drunken wee love (no not that kind you dirty fukers :lol: )

the bi split is actually there in the offseason too,if it makes it any more sickening at all :lol:



winger said:


> With all those horns I thought I was listening to a football game.


defo no voovoozula things or whatever they are called aloud lmao jusdges were hating on the horns as it was can you imagine reaction if those things were brought out!!

that irks me btw,why the hell do people look at you with death glare when using the horns for support,people are so prudish these days,would they rather the gentle patter clap of a golf crowd? :lol:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Impossible.....LMFAO
> 
> Bring on the haterz :lol:


haterz,if it werent for them i wouldnt try so hard perhaps 



Rottee said:


> Just spent the last few hours reading all I had missed.
> 
> Got to say Bri you looked amazing in pics on stage waist was tiny your delts biceps and chest looked huge.
> 
> Very well done.
> 
> I think anyone competing against you in brits will be bricking it mate!


i willbe bricking it against my class at the brits mate,you seen those beasts? lol will need to bring razor condition to be able to mix it with them 



Greyphantom said:


> Just watched the vid Bri... upper body front is fantastic, legs incredible, from the back though you can see the xmas tree is a little blurry... but upper back is BAM... your lats are freaking wide mate... gutes and hams could use a bit more work too... but over all I am still so fvcking impressed... makes me want to have your wee babies lol...


yep totally agree mate glutes and hams were still holding fat and water,lower back was mostly water as skin there was super thin over previous 48 hours,but hey ho.

Dying to get pics from a straight on perspective and good quality so can see how it all looks properly,also have more vid coming from my dad when i get it off him,its much clearer and does me a bit more justice 

you can have my wee babies if you want but your carrying them during birth and taking care of them afterwards :lol:



Rottee said:


> wheres the vid?






 :thumb:


----------



## weeman

Uriel said:


> That bi split is mental....I'll never get in that shape which is why I'm going to get the cnut back stage and feed him cakes til he spues:cursing:


never say never big chap,i did for years then got my sh1t together and dieted for a show,then look what happened!!

however the ploy of lavishing me with cake is a good and possibly good line to go with :lol:



StephenC said:


> We will soon find out just how possible it is, if I can get in shape, any cnut can, im a fat retaining machine.... As for the bi split, he's a pr**k:cursing:.... trying to find a pic to embaress him but I doubt such a thing exists:lol:


i should actually now post a tonne of offseason pics of split peaked bi's but am lazy as fuk and still in recovery mode lolol



jw007 said:


> Well Weespunk
> 
> what can I say that's not already been said
> 
> You have my thoughts already
> 
> fckin awesome mate
> 
> Onwards to the Brits, will do my very best to attend my friend
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


thanks my big green friend,your help along the way here has been so appreciated,will be in touch shortly,just making my way thru about a million texts and am feeling in similar state to your good self at the mo :lol:

i fkn hope you do get to Nottingham,that would be awesome mate,tho it almost brings a tear to my eye how powerless i will be against you outsizing me with sheer mass come that weekend you cvnt!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Greyphantom

weeman said:


> you can have my wee babies if you want but your carrying them during birth and taking care of them afterwards :lol:


Typical man... :lol: :lol:


----------



## jw007

Anyway enough of this bullsh1t praise

How the fck does it feel to know you can only win by cheating??

You site injecting, DNP abusing muthafukca

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dig

Fantastic result, looked sh1t hot, really impressive!!


----------



## Rocho

Great result pal, the brits will be very interesting!! :thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

KJW said:


> I don't even know what site injecting is :S


*sigh* destined for a life of mediocrity:lol: :lol:


----------



## dixie normus

Weeman was invited on stage at the nightclub in Dundee:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

video was awesome mate, liked the quick front double bi just before you went off lol, can see that you made it up on the spot but looks like your experience payed off!

wtf are folk on about a christmas tree or somthing :lol: ?


----------



## Uriel

Ryan16 said:


> video was awesome mate, liked the quick front double bi just before you went off lol, can see that you made it up on the spot but looks like your experience payed off!
> 
> *
> wtf are folk on about a christmas tree or somthing * :lol: ?


can you see a christmas tree bro??


----------



## FATBOY

Uriel said:


> can you see a christmas tree bro??


wow samir bannout great physique


----------



## Ryan16

Uriel said:


> can you see a christmas tree bro??


Oh yeah i can, thats insane severly pealed that! Thanks for clearing that mate


----------



## strange_days

Winnner !!

Congrats Brian, looking sick in the pics, sounds like that judge was a bit of a nobber imo going on about posing to your friends, but then again use it as a learning for the future mate.

you look superb, get some more photo whoring on the go please 

James


----------



## StephenC

Not sure if anyone has already posted this?

This pic was taken at 11pm ish in the hotel room (while I wa out for a meal for two n getting p1shed:innocent and his condition just got better from this point... :thumb:

Taken from his phone, text'd to my phone and uploaded so not the greatest of quality but you still get the idea:thumbup1:


----------



## WRT

Hes got the waist of a pre pubescent boy, bastard.


----------



## SALKev

WRT said:


> Hes got the waist of a pre pubescent boy, bastard.


FPMSL, that is freaky coincidence I was thinking the exact same thing :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

WRT said:


> Hes got the waist of a pre pubescent boy, bastard.


Got the rectum of a catholic one too its seen so much action:lol:


----------



## Tommy10

StephenC said:


> Got the rectum of a catholic one too its seen so much action:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

WRT said:


> Hes got the waist of a pre pubescent boy, bastard.


He's got the fuking testicles to go with the waist too:lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

Uriel said:


> He's got the fuking testicles to go with the waist too:lol: :lol:


dunno bout that, my wee fins are massive compared to Bri's

:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

update.

Its aaaaaaaaaaaawn,just back home from talking with Mr Extreme Doug Black,got super pep talk and guiding hand.

lets do this Brits thing people:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

weeman said:


> update.
> 
> Its aaaaaaaaaaaawn,just back home from talking with Mr Extreme Doug Black,got super pep talk and guiding hand.
> 
> lets do this Brits thing people:thumbup1:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## weeman

and just for good measure a bit of pic whoring from the new stuff i got today


----------



## big silver back

weeman said:


> and just for good measure a bit of pic whoring from the new stuff i got today


 mg:


----------



## Ser

weeman said:


> post show,the photo whoring shall reach new levels,*gotta spoil the kids and treat Ser for a while *so its gnr be scantily clad,carbed up day trip-a-rama,time to make peoples eyes POP!!!
> 
> And JW been super quiet on the photo front too so striking whilst the iron is hot :lol:


Shall i rebook for October then? :whistling: This will cost you some shoes as a deposit!


----------



## russforever

weeman said:


> and just for good measure a bit of pic whoring from the new stuff i got today


wow :ban:


----------



## big silver back

weeman said:


> update.
> 
> Its aaaaaaaaaaaawn,just back home from talking with Mr Extreme Doug Black,got super pep talk and guiding hand.
> 
> lets do this Brits thing people:thumbup1:


Im looking forward to the british more and more now!!


----------



## Uriel

brilliant Weeman, give it the fukin berries mate


----------



## weeman

Mrs Weeman said:


> Shall i rebook for October then? :whistling: This will cost you some shoes as a deposit!


shoes are a given babe,besides i think you have a throng of men waiting for your attention at the show afterwards,aint havin my biatch on her back wearing old slut heels :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



russforever said:


> wow :ban:


cheers matey :rockon:



big silver back said:


> Im looking forward to the british more and more now!!


its fukin exciting,everyone seems to have more faith in me than i do!!



Uriel said:


> brilliant Weeman, give it the fukin berries mate


PMSL berries,where i am concerned,couldnt be more apt John mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Mr/mrs wee would you fuk a pregnant bird?


----------



## weeman

WRT said:


> Mr/mrs wee would you fuk a pregnant bird?


like you really need to ask that question :lol: :lol:

:devil2:


----------



## Uriel

WRT said:


> Mr/mrs wee would you fuk a pregnant bird?


when are you due? :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> update.
> 
> Its aaaaaaaaaaaawn,just back home from talking with Mr Extreme Doug Black,got super pep talk and guiding hand.
> 
> lets do this Brits thing people:thumbup1:


Champion effort...... and 5 mins from my house, I'm gonna get guttered and make an 4rse of myself as usual:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Ok just uploaded the final compulsories from the overall,my dad got lot of good video and really clear,will upload more as i go till i hit upload limit on Vimeo for the week 

Just at the end when we are all standing at the back of the stage listen as folk shout for me to give it BOOM and you'll hear me shout BOOM hitting a pose :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser

weeman said:


> shoes are a given babe,besides i think you have a throng of men waiting for your attention at the show afterwards,aint havin my biatch on her back wearing old slut heels :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I meant shoes NOW! more later for show...you ain't gettin off easy!!



Rossco700 said:


> Champion effort...... and 5 mins from my house, I'm gonna get guttered and make an 4rse of myself as usual:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Woooooo found me a show buddy:bounce: we can both be as bad as each other:lol: Anyone else want to join in the makin an ass of themselves club?


----------



## Rossco700

Mrs Weeman said:


> Woooooo found me a show buddy:bounce: we can both be as bad as each other:lol: Anyone else want to join in the makin an ass of themselves club?


You mean you wanna sit next to the "archer":lol: :lol: ...... course ye can babe:rockona wee bit of photo whooooring never hurt anyone, can't let that big sexy bas husband of yours get all the attention) :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

I'll be there ser - but I'll be sober :no: albeit in very high heels :sneaky2: :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87

over all was yours buddy! by far!


----------



## Rossco700

big_jim_87 said:


> over all was yours buddy! by far!


x2. I watched the video before reading the title and was like wtf.... but then realised it was the overall and already knew who won, wrong decision imo


----------



## winger

big_jim_87 said:


> over all was yours buddy! by far!


I thought the same thing, maybe we had to be there live because the video sure didn't show it!


----------



## Uriel

Rossco700 said:


> You mean you wanna sit next to the *"Gay archer"* :lol: :lol:...... course ye can babe


Dude!! GAY archer pose nailed:thumbup1:


----------



## big silver back

weeman said:


> shoes are a given babe,besides i think you have a throng of men waiting for your attention at the show afterwards,aint havin my biatch on her back wearing old slut heels :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> cheers matey :rockon:
> 
> its fukin exciting,everyone seems to have more faith in me than i do!!
> 
> I think you underestimate yourself mate, you have won a few titles now and have proven yourself as a top national competitor and its time to focus on bigger things.... the british is there to be cracked so get fired up and give it socks mate, i'll be there cheering you on along with everyone else on this site who will be there. I got faith!!!! :thumb:


----------



## hilly

weeman said:


> update.
> 
> Its aaaaaaaaaaaawn,just back home from talking with Mr Extreme Doug Black,got super pep talk and guiding hand.
> 
> lets do this Brits thing people:thumbup1:


Great stuff, i shall be their cheering


----------



## Team1

Funy thing is...

People kept asking "Is Brian doing the Brits if he gets a qualification?"

I always answered.."He says he isnt but i know he is"

I told you this from 6 weeks out and take great pride in saying I told you so ya dick


----------



## Kate1976

Mrs Weeman said:


> Woooooo found me a show buddy:bounce: we can both be as bad as each other:lol: Anyone else want to join in the makin an ass of themselves club?


Count me in too.......'Team Weeman' t-shirts ftw?


----------



## DB

lmfao a the boom and the airhorns!

awesome work

the accents are so strong too!


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Funy thing is...
> 
> People kept asking "Is Brian doing the Brits if he gets a qualification?"
> 
> I always answered.."He says he isnt but i know he is"
> 
> I told you this from 6 weeks out and take great pride in saying I told you so ya dick


cock :lol:



Kate1976 said:


> Count me in too.......'Team Weeman' t-shirts ftw?


eeeek no!!! what if i turn up[ looking pants or suck big time,then you will all get picked on and called names by everyone else :lol: :lol:



DB said:


> lmfao a the boom and the airhorns!
> 
> awesome work
> 
> the accents are so strong too!


accents? i cant hear any accents mate,must be those engurlish lugs of yours,everyone sounds like that in my world :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

bulkaholic said:


> Try and make Brits thus year for all out party :thumb:


there will defo be large scale partyage mate,just wether it will be on the first night or second night will be the decider,if i manage by luck to break into second day then i'll be back in my hotel room hyperventilating with nerves waiting for the next day pmsl


----------



## a.notherguy

looking fookin awesome weeman, like a comic book character!


----------



## weeman

a.notherguy said:


> looking fookin awesome weeman, like a comic book character!


thanks mate:thumb:

More video clips from show,the judging from my class

PART 1






PART 2






:rockon:


----------



## Jem

LMAO @ ser's running commentary ! 

looked ace bri - esp tris & part 2 back lat spread :thumb:


----------



## nutnut

Been reading this since you started it couldn't wait to see what you brought to the stage! All the dieting well worth it for the results mate! Look way above everyone IMO.

What did you learn this time around whilst dieting? and I know its very early but what's your plans now?

Must be well pleased with your avi pic mate!!


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> LMAO @ ser's running commentary !
> 
> looked ace bri - esp tris & part 2 back lat spread :thumb:


lol she shouted for Davy more than she shouted for me PMSL she likes to do this she says as she feels it pushes me more :lol: :lol: gotta love her,in the second clip the first voice you hear shouting is Ser shouting for Davy lol

dont get me wrong it is genuine support she is shouting to anyone else as she wouldnt shout for them if we werent friendly with them,but she does like to irritate me be giving it more beans for them the bitch!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Greyphantom

Awesome avi there Bri... I am going to look into getting to the brits now mate... defo up for the team "weeman" shirts (with matching panties for the girls and boxers for the boys lol)... will look at the vids when they all load for me... (curse slow broadband)...


----------



## weeman

nutnut said:


> Been reading this since you started it couldn't wait to see what you brought to the stage! All the dieting well worth it for the results mate! Look way above everyone IMO.
> 
> What did you learn this time around whilst dieting? and I know its very early but what's your plans now?
> 
> Must be well pleased with your avi pic mate!!


thanks mate 

Learnt few different bits n bobs this time around but its not over yet,will be back in prep mode by Sunday for the Brits on Oct 9-10.

The avi pic,i actually looking at that thinking it cant be me cos it looks ok lol


----------



## weeman

Greyphantom said:


> Awesome avi there Bri... I am going to look into getting to the brits now mate... defo up for the team "weeman" shirts (with matching panties for the girls and boxers for the boys lol)... will look at the vids when they all load for me... (curse slow broadband)...


hope you can make it mate it would be great to meet you and get a gab 

lol there better not be any team weeman t's lol stephen joked about it at the Brits when we were there for Rams this year and i said i would be mortified if folk did that lol i remember being at a show before and this guys support must have been about 30 deep,every one of them had a t with his name and face on it,the poor cvnt looked terrible when he got out on stage,it was a bit cheesy!!

Wait till after the brits,if i do well i'll give the go ahead for the t shirts myself if i do well and get thru to the second day lmao

start a knew clothing line-WeeWear :lol: sounds like a clothing range for the incontinent.:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

Bri - you must be in a motivational all time high now?

I bet you put 110% in now mate


----------



## weeman

Uriel said:


> Bri - you must be in a motivational all time high now?
> 
> I bet you put 110% in now mate


defo feeling good about things mate,havent been to gym all week and its also been a good thing i think as its something i dont normally do,also spent everyday so far with Ser and i taking the kids out to spoil them,after going up and speaking to Dougie last night i am now feeling super motivated and focused.

My whole team of support,closest friends are all with me 100% for this so i feel its my duty to put my heart and soul into it


----------



## weeman

ruaidhri said:


> Side chest was the killer pose imo!


fuk that,did you see my arms in the front double bi? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Just watching the overall...

BRI... YOU WERE FVCKING RIPPED OFF... hyoooogely... devil boy was in good shape but you had it all over him easy... I simply cannot understand the judges thinking... you had the overall mate... hands down...


----------



## DEJ

can you contest placings?!


----------



## Ser

Can we all stop going on about the overall please?

:whistling: It will eventually come out that i paid the judges(sexually) to ignore Bri in overall....i mean, where the hell would i put that fooken sword to keep it out of Fins reach? :confused1:

He not allowed to win one of those till the kids are up and out of the house...:laugh::laugh:

Now stop all the pansy talk people...lets get back to important matters:

Jem: WTF? sober? i won't be putting up with that! Its not allowed! 

Kate: Who will Bri be up against? Might have a t made up to support them instead:laugh:

Wooooo:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Greyphantom

LMAO Mrs Wee... know what you mean re the sword (I am assuming you mean the big metal one they get and not the judges meat one lol)... my boy would have that thing going through the walls and windows 30 secs after it enters the house... (btw pics with the judge or it didnt happen  and you will have to explain in detail the posing routine you had to give him or her... :thumb: )


----------



## yummymummy79

Well if everyone else is coming I don't wanna be left out so I'm there! Just a question though, what's the difference between normal and VIP tickets and what's everyone getting? Don't wanna get the normal one and everyone else gets VIP and I'm sat in the povvo area by myself!


----------



## Ryan16

just watched the vids mate, looked awesome! id say the lat spread was the killer pose for you! your itty bitty waist gives you an awesome taper!


----------



## winger

Greyphantom said:


> Just watching the overall...
> 
> BRI... YOU WERE FVCKING RIPPED OFF... hyoooogely... devil boy was in good shape but you had it all over him easy... I simply cannot understand the judges thinking... you had the overall mate... hands down...


I could not agree more!

How on God's green earth did he beat you, that's highway robbery Brian!

On a positive note, thank-god for videos...lol:thumbup1:


----------



## deeppurple

winger said:


> I could not agree more!
> 
> How on God's green earth did he beat you, that's highway robbery Brian!
> 
> On a positive note, thank-god for videos...lol:thumbup1:


bumbeadsbumbeads

whatcha guna do

whatcha guna do

when they come for you

bumbeadsbumbeads


----------



## RACK

D'oh, no Team Weeman clothing! I'll have to take my best back now!

How long til you start back in prep mode mate? I take it you're having a little rest


----------



## SPIKE1982

Devil boy carl lol is a personnal trainer at my gym... I was talking to him couple days before show and he was looking in great condition obviously brian has a big mass advantage over him but fair play and well done to the two of you.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Dig

As you say you have made big progress with your physique since last show, what do you put this down to?? Different training techniques, diet, aas/peptides etc??


----------



## weeman

yummymummy79 said:


> Well if everyone else is coming I don't wanna be left out so I'm there! Just a question though, what's the difference between normal and VIP tickets and what's everyone getting? Don't wanna get the normal one and everyone else gets VIP and I'm sat in the povvo area by myself!


yaaaay  i've no idea how much the tickets are,is it not 50 quid or something for standard? fook VIP if thats the price for standard ones lol

Tho in saying that i dont actually need a ticket,keep forgetting that bit:thumb:



Ryan16 said:


> just watched the vids mate, looked awesome! id say the lat spread was the killer pose for you! your itty bitty waist gives you an awesome taper!


My girl sized hips come into their own on stage :lol: :lol:

My waist was the only thing i measured on the day and it was 30.5'' :thumbup1:



winger said:


> I could not agree more!
> 
> How on God's green earth did he beat you, that's highway robbery Brian!
> 
> On a positive note, thank-god for videos...lol:thumbup1:


thanks mate,but hey ho,thats the way it goes 

Like i said before i even said to Rams backstage when i saw Carl wondering about that he has got the overall all day long,if i had his shrink wrapped tightness and he had still beaten me then i would have been complaining,but i didnt so i wont 



deeppurple said:


> bumbeadsbumbeads
> 
> whatcha guna do
> 
> whatcha guna do
> 
> when they come for you
> 
> bumbeadsbumbeads


you are wired mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

RACK said:


> D'oh, no Team Weeman clothing! I'll have to take my best back now!
> 
> How long til you start back in prep mode mate? I take it you're having a little rest


loling at the clothing lol

Should be back into it full on by Sunday mate,Saturday is normally my cheat day so i have basically just did whatever i want since the show ended last Sunday till now,shockingly i havent even been gorging myself silly,its just been so nice not to have to eat every 2.5 hours as you know yourself how much a pain in the crack that is,have kept my prot at minimum of 300g a day which is low for me but the much higher fats n carbs compensate there,stopped basically all meds as well,stuck in a bit of test,tritren,eq and prop back in 2 nights ago to start the ball rolling again for this coming week,will hit the long esthers for another few weeks then switch back to shorts again.

Bring the peps back in slowly as well and a kind soul donated a bottle of IGF to me too so will throw that in the mix start of the week too no doubt.

Monday start back to religious cardio again (urgh)



SPIKE1982 said:


> Devil boy carl lol is a personnal trainer at my gym... I was talking to him couple days before show and he was looking in great condition obviously brian has a big mass advantage over him but fair play and well done to the two of you.... :thumbup1:


He seemed like a nice enough guy,only got chance to speak briefly to him,he's a super good looking cvnt,was winding him up that i was glad to see i wasnt the only guy on stage who gets his eyebrows waxed lol



Dig said:


> As you say you have made big progress with your physique since last show, what do you put this down to?? Different training techniques, diet, aas/peptides etc??


I'd say this is the version of me that should have been here on stage last year but due to various reasons in personnal life it never came to pass,so in essence i just feel like i have caught up to where i should have been,more excited now about what i can bring next year,after this brits first obviously.

The things tried out in this cycle thos,the dnp and gh blast synergy i believe firmly has had a huge hand to play in the appearance and size i have this time around,very much so,considering mid diet i was set to be in the middle of the light heavies all day long then inserted the mentioned meds and all of a sudden i am up in the middle of the heavies,that speaks volumes,yes i know i wasnt peeled,but i will be come the time and still in the heavies.

Intentions from here on in will be to do another dnp/gh blast back to back,maybe even a second blast closer to show time,see what can be produced from that,interesting times ahead all things being well 

Bodyweight on the day of the show was 208 and bodyweight today this morning was 224,i am cartoon full to bursting lol

Beginning to get bored of the lack of uniform now tho so its going to be nice to get back to it,i never EVER take time off from gym after shows but took whole week of this time,between that and relaxing the diet i think it will pay huge dividends towards me not burning myself out if i had of done what i usually do and continued on just grinding on.


----------



## Rotsocks

Just caught up with the journal.

Well done on the resut.

You have got one of the best side chest poses i have seen.

Will be coming to the Brits to support a couple of local guy's so will be good to see you competing.

Tis a good night out in Notts aswell.

All the best.


----------



## Ryan16

30.5"?! Fvck me mate thats a smaller waist than me :lol: by a good 2.5" as well lmfao!

What do you do for your cardio, fasted am or just cardio at anytime for a certain amount of time and is it ED ? Or EOD?


----------



## weeman

Rotsocks said:


> Just caught up with the journal.
> 
> Well done on the resut.
> 
> You have got one of the best side chest poses i have seen.
> 
> Will be coming to the Brits to support a couple of local guy's so will be good to see you competing.
> 
> Tis a good night out in Notts aswell.
> 
> All the best.


hey mate thanks bud  need to introduce yourself if you see us at the show and grab a chat 



Ryan16 said:


> 30.5"?! Fvck me mate thats a smaller waist than me :lol: by a good 2.5" as well lmfao!
> 
> What do you do for your cardio, fasted am or just cardio at anytime for a certain amount of time and is it ED ? Or EOD?


lol like i said mate i have girl hips,my physique wouldnt have anything like the impact without them!!

Cardio is done AM with a 25g prot shake first but i am getting a load of amino's sent to me from Extreme for the rest of my prep so will most likely throw a handful of those in in stead precardio then brekky afterwards,i do cardio ED,plan is to start it back up again on Monday morning at 45 mins and go from there.


----------



## weeman

Spent the day at the Dundonald Highland games with Avril,Ser and the kids,was good day,really warm,place was absoloutley mobbed and afterwards got to grab a chat with Avrils hubby Gary Keith who i admire a lot for a couple of hours,enjoyable relaxing day all in all and the guns got aired,on way home impromptu gunshot was called for,unfortunately in the process i took my son Fin clean out,but no matter the pipes had to be flexed for the camera,regardless of the casualties.

GUNWARStm its serious sh1t,even the kids safety will be sacrificed for the perfect shot.


----------



## WRT

weeman said:


> Spent the day at the Dundonald Highland games with Avril,Ser and the kids,was good day,really warm,place was absoloutley mobbed and afterwards got to grab a chat with Avrils hubby Gary Keith who i admire a lot for a couple of hours,enjoyable relaxing day all in all and the guns got aired,on way home impromptu gunshot was called for,*unfortunately in the process i took my son Fin clean out,but no matter the pipes had to be flexed for the camera,regardless of the casualties.*
> 
> GUNWARStm its serious sh1t,even the kids safety will be sacrificed for the perfect shot.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Galtonator

nice vest mate, the guns are massive as well


----------



## LittleChris

Poor kid, sheer size of them knocked him out :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

Bit unfair to hate on Fin just because he's got bigger balls than you Weedude


----------



## Ryan16

thanks for sharing bout your cardio stuff mate  clearly works along with the right diet!

you were at dundonald games? im just down the road from dundonald, like literally the road behind my house is the road straight through drybridge to dundonald :lol: where was it ? at the park bit below the castle or somewhere else ?


----------



## XJPX

gunwars is bk on it again bri haha....


----------



## weeman

Galtonator said:


> nice vest mate, the guns are massive as well


the Extremist top makes them even more massiver mate :lol: :lol:



LittleChris said:


> Poor kid, sheer size of them knocked him out :lol:


He got in the line of fire,end of,no room for emotion here,1.5g of test back in the system,manliness reinstated.



Ak_88 said:


> Bit unfair to hate on Fin just because he's got bigger balls than you Weedude


dude had it comin,thinkin he's the ticket running about with his nappy off evry morning proudly displaying a ball wallet the proportions of which i could only dream of having,but where is he when daddy brings out the gunshow?yeah where is he now,he's knocked the fuk out thats where!!!!

little punk ass mofo thinking he was gnr better me like that.

tough love baby,tough love.



Ryan16 said:


> thanks for sharing bout your cardio stuff mate  clearly works along with the right diet!
> 
> you were at dundonald games? im just down the road from dundonald, like literally the road behind my house is the road straight through drybridge to dundonald :lol: where was it ? at the park bit below the castle or somewhere else ?


thats exactly where it was held bud,if you stroll past tomoz you should be just in time for people regaining consciousness after viewing the awesomeness i was displaying today,i'm a bit like Medusa,but instead of turning to stone gazing into her eyes,your bowels loosen and bladder releases as you pass out when laying eyes on my guns.

I've actually left people permanently incontinent on a good day.


----------



## weeman

XJPX said:


> gunwars is bk on it again bri haha....


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

you short ass mofo!!!!!

I think i still got you on gunnage but you got me on every fukin other bodypart i am man enough to say.

cocksuker.

:cursing: :cursing:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Sy. said:


> Lookn hench aswel pal
> 
> I wish I had the sleeve cannons to join in on this gunwarz malarky :lol:





ruaidhri said:


> Same! Guys what's the minimum requirement in inches for the gunshow!?
> 
> Got a feeling a fat(ish) 16.5 won't cut it!





Sy. said:


> My thoughts exactly :lol: :tongue:


Dont matter what they tape guys,they just gotta look awesome,thats all.


----------



## Rossco700

weeman said:


> Dont matter what they tape guys,they just gotta look awesome,thats all.


fvk it I'll get the pipe cleaners out then and put you all to shame:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

Give me a year of being on AAS and I'll enter :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

weeman said:


> thats exactly where it was held bud,if you stroll past tomoz you should be just in time for people regaining consciousness after viewing the awesomeness i was displaying today,i'm a bit like Medusa,but instead of turning to stone gazing into her eyes,your bowels loosen and bladder releases as you pass out when laying eyes on my guns.
> 
> I've actually left people permanently incontinent on a good day.


i might see some tomorrow, off for a cardio long jog tomorrow and i do dunonald and back so may see recovering people full of **** like the dudes in 51st state


----------



## weeman

I think i will wait 24 hours before i reinstate cardio,spend tomoz on prep diet first to help flush some sh1t out as i reckon shinsplints from hell are gnr be coming my way,bodyweight is now 236 pmsl it was 208 this time last week.

And this is me eating gently!!!!

will no doubt see about 20lbs or so of that dropped by this time next week:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

its nuts how the body changes so quickly just by eating casually! how long is it till the brits?


----------



## WRT

ruaidhri said:


> What do you measure now? I've become a bit obsessed with gun measurement recently lol, just desperate to hit 17 inch mark :lol:


Right now 16.5, give me a couple of months and they'll be 18 again (I hope) :lol:


----------



## bigacb

weeman said:


> yaaaay  i've no idea how much the tickets are,is it not 50 quid or something for standard? fook VIP if thats the price for standard ones lol
> 
> Tho in saying that i dont actually need a ticket,keep forgetting that bit:thumb:


Think they are £30 for standard and £50 for VIP.


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> its nuts how the body changes so quickly just by eating casually! how long is it till the brits?


lol yeah i've filled out a good deal but it will come back off in massive chunks as soon as eating/cardio is started,woken up this morning with a face like a balloon lol

Its 9 weeks yesterday till the brits mate 



bigacb said:


> Think they are £30 for standard and £50 for VIP.


aaaah cheers mate


----------



## weeman

Heres another pics Avril took of us yesterday at the Highland games,posting it cos its a nice normal pic of Ser and i,we dont have many of these as most pics of us together we are either naked n sexing or trying to outgun each other lol

I mean the fact i am still outgunning her here is nothing to do with me posting the pic:whistling:


----------



## Ryan16

weeman said:


> lol yeah i've filled out a good deal but it will come back off in massive chunks as soon as eating/cardio is started,woken up this morning with a face like a balloon lol
> 
> Its 9 weeks yesterday till the brits mate


Did you say you were going to try and add some mass whilst dieting down again? What class will you be competing in there?

Ohh and nice and vascular arms mate, bicep vien looks like its about to burst :lol:


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> Did you say you were going to try and add some mass whilst dieting down again? What class will you be competing in there?
> 
> Ohh and nice and vascular arms mate, bicep vien looks like its about to burst :lol:


will still be in same class,under 100kg class,hopefully all being well should be able to gain a little lean tissue whilst bringing it in


----------



## Khaos1436114653

weeman said:


> will still be in same class,*under 100kg *class,hopefully all being well should be able to gain a little lean tissue whilst bringing it in


 :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16

weeman said:


> will still be in same class,under 100kg class,hopefully all being well should be able to gain a little lean tissue whilst bringing it in


Hopefully all shall come in well for the show  do you know any one whos going to be in your class yet?


----------



## weeman

Khaos said:


> :thumb:


and you can fuk off,am taking the year off or changing fed when you come back out the woodwork :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

weeman said:


> and you can fuk off,am taking the year off or changing fed when you come back out the woodwork :lol: :lol:


don't worry Bro, i'll be over 100kg


----------



## weeman

Khaos said:


> don't worry Bro, i'll be over 100kg


thank fook,the day i reach that stage weight i'll be changing to NABBA permanently lol aint no way am wondering around trying to slay giants :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Lee Labrada slayed giants, Mo Benezziza slayed giants......*"if you have no confidence in self, you are twice defeated in the race of life....with confidence you have won before you have even started"*


----------



## weeman

This is true mate,so very true,and something i need to rectify in myself as i have never had the greatest of confidence in my own abilities,as each year goes by tho my confidence grows


----------



## Hobbio

Just got round to checking out the vids mate, you look awesome! :thumb:


----------



## weeman

Hobbio said:


> Just got round to checking out the vids mate, you look awesome! :thumb:


cheers mate


----------



## Hobbio

Haha, thanks for the 2nd green bar mate


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> GUNWARStm its serious sh1t,even the kids safety will be sacrificed for the perfect shot.


Every war has it's casualties....


----------



## aeon

Just catching up on this one, thought you looked the better in vids. Also avi pic v impressive, all the best for brits and hope all Team Weeman nail there goals. All in all the commitment/knowledge is all there in the group......just matter of time.

All best.


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> Hopefully all shall come in well for the show  do you know any one whos going to be in your class yet?


I've been checking thru each issue of The Beef i have from this year already looking at who won their qualifiers lol needless to say there are some scary sized mofo's in the class,wont know till the day tho,all i can do is be as tight and full as possible then do battle with them all 



Simon m said:


> Every war has it's casualties....


True mate,no one is safe,everyone can be sacrificed where the guns are concerned



aeon said:


> Just catching up on this one, thought you looked the better in vids. Also avi pic v impressive, all the best for brits and hope all Team Weeman nail there goals. All in all the commitment/knowledge is all there in the group......just matter of time.
> 
> All best.


thanks buddy,it's me and Rab from our camp up here who will be treking down,that James Blunt looking pr1ck is currently in Fort William at the mo,but the bitch is gnr suffer when i get back,oooooh yes,i aint goin thru the pain alone,every second i suffer,he is gnr get it taken out on him,thats just the rules of the pack :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

weeman said:


> I've been checking thru each issue of The Beef i have from this year already looking at who won their qualifiers lol needless to say there are some scary sized mofo's in the class,wont know till the day tho,all i can do is be as tight and full as possible then do battle with them all


True mate thats the only thing about this sport you never know who your going to be up against so just need to go for it guns blazing basically.. Just realised that sounds ironic saying it to you since your always guns blazing  :lol:


----------



## XJPX

weeman said:


> This is true mate,so very true,and something i need to rectify in myself as i have never had the greatest of confidence in my own abilities,as each year goes by tho my confidence grows


gd mate cos u defo defo hav the ability, jus gotta back urself


----------



## Ser

BOAK!

Do you lot want to crawl back out of his anus yet?

He is a wee,skinny, fat, ginger, p1ssy smelling cvnt:lol:


----------



## Ser

When i say FAT i mean it....he is sat here eating an Indian(food, not person) at 17st, might pop him with a pin:laugh:


----------



## Ser

And Stephen is to blame...kind of

Looky at this.....no wonder Bri getting to be a fat cvnt-this was a gift from Santa.Modelling it is my wee Lauren


----------



## Ak_88

Gunwars runs in the family it seems :thumb:


----------



## stephy

those cookie things are AMAZING!!! haha awww


----------



## MissBC

stephy said:


> those cookie things are AMAZING!!! haha awww


x2 barry and I ate one after our comp they are LUSH


----------



## MissBC

Mrs Weeman said:


> And Stephen is to blame...kind of
> 
> Looky at this.....no wonder Bri getting to be a fat cvnt-this was a gift from Santa.Modelling it is my wee Lauren


now thats not just your normal millies cookie? IS THAT A FRIGGEN COOKIE STUCK ONTOP OF A COOKIE?? FOR FECKS SAKE :cursing:


----------



## weeman

Mrs Weeman said:


> BOAK!
> 
> Do you lot want to crawl back out of his anus yet?
> 
> He is a wee,skinny, fat, ginger, p1ssy smelling cvnt:lol:





Mrs Weeman said:


> When i say FAT i mean it....he is sat here eating an Indian(food, not person) at 17st, might pop him with a pin:laugh:


fuk you cum bucket,i is still tight as a drum for a fukin fat bloater,and i wont be having any upstaged by my (all be it cute as fuk daughter) people check out my much cuter modelling of said double cookie with caramel icing:thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol:



MissBC said:


> now thats not just your normal millies cookie? IS THAT A FRIGGEN COOKIE STUCK ONTOP OF A COOKIE?? FOR FECKS SAKE :cursing:


god damn right it is,stephen knows how to make this cat wet :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## StephenC

Now I KNOW you didn't finish that beast last night did ya

if not, too late, time to hit this sh1t for the Brits ya fat cvnt :thumb:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Now I KNOW you didn't finish that beast last night did ya
> 
> if not, too late, time to hit this sh1t for the Brits ya fat cvnt :thumb:


lmao i gave it my best shot,the entire bottom half is missing now,i even took a slice to bed,i felt ill last night.

Still ate the bit i took to bed tho :lol: :lol:

just about to head down for cardio,game on :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

haha mate you should send that picture to the company for advertisement.

something like "who says our food is bad for you??"


----------



## DB

i like the fact you stood next to the kids chairs to make u look bigger, also the relaxed but delts flared look,

Nice photo whoring


----------



## StephenC

hilly said:


> haha mate you should send that picture to the company for advertisement.
> 
> something like "who says our food is bad for you??"


Loving it mate, "I eat a cookie for breakfast, one for lunch and a sensible dinner":lol:


----------



## MissBC

oh man i so want that cookie


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> lmao i gave it my best shot,the entire bottom half is missing now,i even took a slice to bed,i felt ill last night.
> 
> Still ate the bit i took to bed tho :lol: :lol:
> 
> just about to head down for cardio,game on :thumbup1:


How much more damage did the 2ft choc cake sustain:confused1:

I'll get the pic of Fin pointing to it loaded up shortly, was a f*ckin peach

I reckon we should film one of each training sessions, a days eating, a cheat day, a day of you whoring it in the shopping centre and the lead up to some of the prep and release the first official Team Weeman dvd... :tongue:

Any and all sales proceeds going to charity :thumbup1: PM me now to pre-order your copy of Brian 'Weeman' Harris "Humping Iron" :lol: :lol: :lol:

First 50 copies come with free soiled undies:lol:


----------



## smurphy

weeman said:


> dude had it comin,thinkin he's the ticket running about with his nappy off evry morning proudly displaying a ball wallet the proportions of which i could only dream of having,but where is he when daddy brings out the gunshow?yeah where is he now,he's knocked the fuk out thats where!!!!
> 
> little punk ass mofo thinking he was gnr better me like that.
> 
> tough love baby,tough love.


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> First 50 copies come with free soiled undies:lol:


Your gonna need a lot of undies - to Primark, stat :thumbup1:

Brian, get on the chilli and laxatives, youve got work to do - think of the children dammit!!


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Your gonna need a lot of undies - to Primark, stat :thumbup1:
> 
> Brian, get on the chilli and laxatives, youve got work to do - think of the children dammit!!


Nothing a little bit of shopping and some pgf wont fix:tongue:

This could be fun for a laugh though if anyone has a decent camera? guest apearances from all your Ayrshire Mafia favourites:

RS - The huge handed classicaly framed monster, also in prep mode...

Rab - Everyone's favourite bodybuilding beach physiqued pirate ready to take the classic finals by storm, yarrr

Santa - The bringer of goodies and an enormous gut

An over 18's version will also be availabe with footage of the post show night out with Cameo's from half of UKM:thumb:


----------



## weeman

hilly said:


> haha mate you should send that picture to the company for advertisement.
> 
> something like "who says our food is bad for you??"


hey you gotta good point there,imagine if i could get sponsored by them,then i will have made it,how many athletes do you know that not only have a top supp company like Extreme as their sponsor AND a company like Millies just for the cheat day grub.

This pic is getting emailed right now :lol: :lol:



DB said:


> i like the fact you stood next to the kids chairs to make u look bigger, also the relaxed but delts flared look,
> 
> Nice photo whoring


:thumbup1:spoken by a true fellow photo whorer,you got me nailed :lol: :lol:



StephenC said:


> Loving it mate, "I eat a cookie for breakfast, one for lunch and a sensible dinner":lol:


defo beats the fish and a rice cake scenario :lol:



MissBC said:


> oh man i so want that cookie


evrything has a price Briar,just sayin,tis me afterall,am sure Barry would deem anything i have to offer in exchange for the cookie as reasonable :lol: :lol:

yeah of course it involves filth.


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Nothing a little bit of shopping and some pgf wont fix:tongue:
> 
> This could be fun for a laugh though if anyone has a decent camera? guest apearances from all your Ayrshire Mafia favourites:
> 
> RS - The huge handed classicaly framed monster, also in prep mode...
> 
> Rab - Everyone's favourite bodybuilding beach physiqued pirate ready to take the classic finals by storm, yarrr
> 
> Santa - The bringer of goodies and an enormous gut
> 
> An over 18's version will also be availabe with footage of the post show night out with Cameo's from half of UKM:thumb:


Would need a few folks with impossibly posh English accents to dub over, so anyone outside Ayrshire can actually understand :lol:

Or find a program to add subs :lol:

Can just picture it, Brian explaining trianing principals :

"I just put some wieghts on the... fvckin... hingmy... and then lift it until... fvckin... eh... aye, failure, know?"

Subs "I employ an ever increasing resistance overload strategy, untily full muscular failure is accomplished"

:lol:

PS you forgot Mark, and how could you? The impossibly strong featherweight. He could be the Louie from pineapple dance studios type character in the vid :lol:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> How much more damage did the 2ft choc cake sustain:confused1:
> 
> I'll get the pic of Fin pointing to it loaded up shortly, was a f*ckin peach
> 
> I reckon we should film one of each training sessions, a days eating, a cheat day, a day of you whoring it in the shopping centre and the lead up to some of the prep and release the first official Team Weeman dvd... :tongue:
> 
> Any and all sales proceeds going to charity :thumbup1: PM me now to pre-order your copy of Brian 'Weeman' Harris "Humping Iron" :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> First 50 copies come with free soiled undies:lol:


humping iron :lol: :lol:

Rams and i often spoke of this as well,do a pure p1ss take of all our fave pro and amatuer dvds, instead of drivin in with a hummer sporting the chrome rims,show me rollin in a Stagecoach bus on its 22's,chauffer driven,yeah baby blat blat blat council house stylee.

Have me being interviewed by Rams,everytime the camera pans to Rams askin question pan back to me as a different character each time,Mr T,Optimus Prime,Spiderman etc etc lmao live training action of the origional McD's carb infusions mid set.

So much scope it would be hilarious!!

Actually in all seriousness i got offered the chance recently to do this with professional set up etc for the charity thats currently under development Bodybuild Africa,need to wait and see what comes of it,you can be assuered if it does happen it will be very different from the usual monotanous bbing dvds out there 



bulkaholic said:


> See things all normal in here then! Photo whoring, massive food binges and talk of sexing
> 
> So it's back on the wagon then weeman :thumb:
> 
> I took a leaf from nhs and never give up giving up and gave up ?? :lol:
> 
> Anyway this vending machines not gonna empty itself so see you all later


yeah mate its all hardcore training dieting and drug abuse from here on in,and copious amount of sexings intersprinkled between here and the other journal whilst the sex drive is still here!



rs007 said:


> Your gonna need a lot of undies - to Primark, stat :thumbup1:
> 
> Brian, get on the chilli and laxatives, youve got work to do - think of the children dammit!!


I like your thinking my good man,from this day forth my ringpiece will resemble a pair of torn shat on curtains,its for the greater good!!



StephenC said:


> Nothing a little bit of shopping and some pgf wont fix:tongue:
> 
> This could be fun for a laugh though if anyone has a decent camera? guest apearances from all your Ayrshire Mafia favourites:
> 
> RS - The huge handed classicaly framed monster, also in prep mode...
> 
> Rab - Everyone's favourite bodybuilding beach physiqued pirate ready to take the classic finals by storm, yarrr
> 
> Santa - The bringer of goodies and an enormous gut
> 
> An over 18's version will also be availabe with footage of the post show night out with Cameo's from half of UKM:thumb:


could even push the boat out and get some freeze dried jobbies done,get them a preservative coating and give autographed ceramic stool samples,bet they would kill on ebay :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Would need a few folks with impossibly posh English accents to dub over, so anyone outside Ayrshire can actually understand :lol:
> 
> Or find a program to add subs :lol:
> 
> Can just picture it, Brian explaining trianing principals :
> 
> "I just put some wieghts on the... fvckin... hingmy... and then lift it until... fvckin... eh... aye, failure, know?"
> 
> Subs "I employ an ever increasing resistance overload strategy, untily full muscular failure is accomplished"
> 
> :lol:
> 
> PS you forgot Mark, and how could you? The impossibly strong featherweight. He could be the Louie from pineapple dance studios type character in the vid :lol:


ROFLMFAO

and with the vest Mark wears to the gym that could also not be more suited freak strengthed camp icon :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> evrything has a price Briar,just sayin,tis me afterall,am sure Barry would deem anything i have to offer in exchange for the cookie as reasonable :lol: :lol:
> 
> yeah of course it involves filth.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

i dont think one cookie is enough of a exchange for that level of filth


----------



## weeman

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> i dont think one cookie is enough of a exchange for that level of filth


i know,i should really ask for more but i am a generous giving sorta guy :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> i know,i should really ask for more but i am a generous giving sorta guy :lol: :lol:


:laugh::laugh:

i mean it aint enough for you weeslut....


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> Would need a few folks with impossibly posh English accents to dub over, so anyone outside Ayrshire can actually understand :lol:


I can do that. I went to private school. military background, officer of course!

Let me know

This is some work I've done:


----------



## weeman

Simon m said:


> I can do that. I went to private school. military background, officer of course!
> 
> Let me know
> 
> This is some work I've done:


thats mint!! lol particularly like the way you say scotsman as two words,its pronounced as one word here and very fast,almost like a sneeze :lol:

youre voice will be perfect mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Team1

Fcuking Dale Winton vioce over the posh old [email protected]

:lol:


----------



## suliktribal

How's the bald headed stick insect known as weeman, doing?


----------



## weeman

restart prep update.

Started prep again yesterday,weight was 229lbs,started inserting gear/meds/ancillery meds,first cardio sesh was brutal lol lower back pump and shin splints just walking down to the gym did not bode well for cardio,ended up only being able to suffer 20mins on the treadmill 8% incline 4mph before had to gay out and finish with 25mins on recumabant bike.

Meals were all over the place and didnt get them all in.

Today weight was down to 223lbs as would have expected so all good there,cardio was full 45mins on treadmill,8% incline 5 minute burst between 3.5-4mph,was saturated with sweat afterwards and shin splints/lower back pump markdly reduced already,very noticabley tighter this morning,should expect to look basically how i looked on stage by about Saturday or there abouts. 

Went swimming with the Ser and the kids,it seems i was subject of speculation by the swimmers :lol:

Then Ser stood up out the water,and no matter how good you look,a girl with muscle is always gnr drag away the attention cos its so abnormal.

The cow :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

restart prep update.

Started prep again yesterday,weight was 229lbs,started inserting gear/meds/ancillery meds,first cardio sesh was brutal lol lower back pump and shin splints just walking down to the gym did not bode well for cardio,ended up only being able to suffer 20mins on the treadmill 8% incline 4mph before had to gay out and finish with 25mins on recumabant bike.

Meals were all over the place and didnt get them all in.

Today weight was down to 223lbs as would have expected so all good there,cardio was full 45mins on treadmill,8% incline 5 minute burst between 3.5-4mph,was saturated with sweat afterwards and shin splints/lower back pump markdly reduced already,very noticabley tighter this morning,should expect to look basically how i looked on stage by about Saturday or there abouts. 

Went swimming with the Ser and the kids,it seems i was subject of speculation by the swimmers :lol:

Then Ser stood up out the water,and no matter how good you look,a girl with muscle is always gnr drag away the attention cos its so abnormal.

The cow :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Bugger...I wish I could lose 6lbs that fast!


----------



## Greyphantom

Ser was soooo good you had to mention it twice big man... lol...

Good luck with this run to the brits mate... working on getting my ar$e there...


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Bugger...I wish I could lose 6lbs that fast!


lol the amount of water i was holding it just drained out me like a plug lol

went to the toilet for a giant pee,was there for half hour,when i came out the bathroom my face was pinched in pmsl



Greyphantom said:


> Ser was soooo good you had to mention it twice big man... lol...
> 
> Good luck with this run to the brits mate... working on getting my ar$e there...


sssssshhh am still in huff with her for getting more attention than me :lol:

hope you can make it buddy:thumb:


----------



## suliktribal

On a serious note, you're looking awesome.


----------



## Ryan16

All the best for the prep mate  if you think youl be back to stage condition by sat then youl be severly pealed for the brits!

How did the swimming go? Did you sink? Lol You actually swim or just float about with the kids? Lol


----------



## weeman

suliktribal said:


> On a serious note, you're looking awesome.


lol random but thanks mate 



Ryan16 said:


> All the best for the prep mate  if you think youl be back to stage condition by sat then youl be severly pealed for the brits!
> 
> How did the swimming go? Did you sink? Lol You actually swim or just float about with the kids? Lol


cheers bud  i sort of crouchy float as its in the baby pool,which is fantastic for dramatic 'reveal' effect as you go frm floating head to godzilla rising from the deep adonis :lol: :lol:

Yes i am in total focus to get as peeled as i can for the brits mate,chasing the condition i had in the pics below from 4 years ago at my first ever show.

look so small there but peeled to the bone!!


----------



## Ryan16

Lmao sounds like something out of a made on the cheap movie where the main character rises from

The water looking good (in your case hench :lol: )

Fool me thats insane, especially your hams and glutes in the second pic! Some serious mass added from then aswell,

do you know i actually overheard a guy in my gym talking about you :lol: cant remember the whole convo with his mate but remember his bits

This is the convo roughly

Him: went to the dundonald games on sat and met this guy there, fvcking monster of a build

His mate asked something like either where were you from

Or what was your name

Him: he said something about either your name or where you were from then talked about how you did comps

His mate said something about meeting you in pictures one night then talking about how syou just buldged muscle out everywhere :lol:

Was funny tho cause i just heard dundonald games and then this guy was built like a monster and i just thought straight away - weeman :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

Infact talking bout the swimming bit

I just said.. Daniel craig in casino royale but a hench version :lol:


----------



## DEJ

Daniel craigs pretty hench to be fair!


----------



## Ryan16

Yeah but compared to brian lol


----------



## DEJ

Yeah i still dont see your point, if Daniel craig got his condition spot on they wouldnt look much different.?!?


----------



## rs007

You weren't a million miles off from 2006 condition in real terms, yeah, in our analytical minds, but zoom out.

I am the same though - never matched my first years condition, when I look back at pics in the gym. Like you though, obviously much bigger than the first outing.

I just wonder what it is. See, I know we aren't number chasers, it isn't as if we think "oh I need to be XX stone on stage" like some people do, and it isn't as if we have been in bad condition since... but not that same hardness.

And if anything, we have been stricter than first diets? Well I can say I was?

The only definitive difference I can pinpoint - and it might be purely circumstantial - is the gh usage in our first diets.

From my point of view, the gh in my second diet, never gave anywhere near the same effects as the gh in the first, different supplier.

Your first diet, you were on Ansamone, second season, the same as the stuff I used in my second which I didn't rate as high - 2008.

Nothing I can put my finger on... but SOMETHING must be responsible for it.

Another thing I have discussed with you that maybe merits mention here, organ stress? Particualrly liver? Since competing, it is fair to say we have both spent increasing amounts of time on or above TRT. I am not saying enough stress to worry about, maybe not enough to even raise alarm in a blood test - but ANY elevation, particularly in liver and kidneys, will result in a difficulty in the body drying out.

Our first diets, although we had been away form the sport for a bit, it did give us some degree of break from gear etc. So, in effect, we were starting from a fairly clean start point, everything relatively fresh...

Not saying anything here is concrete, just thinking out loud.

See, I think if you hammer it over the next 9 weeks, you are going to fall into 2009 trap, and lose muscle. Hammering it is of course the apparent obvious thing to do, but I don't know if it is a bit of a red herring.

Fvck knows. the LAST thing you want to do is burn out, go flat and lose muscle - you'd be better going up at the Brits exactly as you just did in Dundee, as that was a very good showing.


----------



## Ryan16

DEJ said:


> Yeah i still dont see your point, if Daniel craig got his condition spot on they wouldnt look much different.?!?


I was just refereing to what weeman said about the coming out the water where i said about it like a bit in a film lol


----------



## winger

Fcuk look how good this bastard looks!


----------



## Ryan16

Looking at that pic again thats like a stallone smirk imo lol!


----------



## winger

Ryan16 said:


> Looking at that pic again thats like a stallone smirk imo lol!


He does look natural but inside he is putting 100% into the flex. :whistling:


----------



## Simon m

RS makes a very good point. If you look at the pros none of them gets into the same conditions as good amateurs and it's not down to lack of gear etc., so the combined stress of training, gear etc., must take it's toll and perhaps above a certain level of muscle mass it just become more difficult to get totally shreaded as even Dorian wasn't as good it that department as he would like us to believe.


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> thats mint!! lol particularly like the way you say scotsman as two words,its pronounced as one word here and very fast,almost like a sneeze :lol:
> 
> youre voice will be perfect mate:thumbup1:


Thanks, good to know I've got the job. I can see this being a huge underground hit. I'll bring some video kit for the Brits and start filming then:thumb:


----------



## hilly

good points by rams.

HOWEVER what was ure insulin use like pre your first show and leading into it compared to now? rams what was ures?

reason i ask is on a couple of american boards i have read atleast 2 top prep guys now say insulin use prevents guys getting into serious condition that they once did. not so much just using during dieting but due to using it the off season and the effect it has on inslin sensitivity in certain cells.

theres no proof just something else to consider  as i agree with rams and would hate to see u kill ureself and loose muscle to achieve something you may not be able to without loosing muscle anymore


----------



## Greyphantom

Simon m said:


> RS makes a very good point. If you look at the pros none of them gets into the same conditions as good amateurs and it's not down to lack of gear etc., so the combined stress of training, gear etc., must take it's toll and perhaps above a certain level of muscle mass it just become more difficult to get totally shreaded as even Dorian wasn't as good it that department as he would like us to believe.


I disagree... a lot of top pros get into serious condition at least as good if not better than amateurs...


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> Lmao sounds like something out of a made on the cheap movie where the main character rises from
> 
> The water looking good (in your case hench :lol: )
> 
> Fool me thats insane, especially your hams and glutes in the second pic! Some serious mass added from then aswell,
> 
> do you know i actually overheard a guy in my gym talking about you :lol: cant remember the whole convo with his mate but remember his bits
> 
> This is the convo roughly
> 
> Him: went to the dundonald games on sat and met this guy there, fvcking monster of a build
> 
> His mate asked something like either where were you from
> 
> Or what was your name
> 
> Him: he said something about either your name or where you were from then talked about how you did comps
> 
> His mate said something about meeting you in pictures one night then talking about how syou just buldged muscle out everywhere :lol:
> 
> Was funny tho cause i just heard dundonald games and then this guy was built like a monster and i just thought straight away - weeman :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I did get stopped by a lot of people on that day asking

A-how big are your arms

B-how long did it take to get like that

C-you must bathe in the roids big man

D-are you one of the strong men (which fuked me off cos they were all fat cvnts the strong men)

E-would you please savage my wife,your animal prowess reputation preceeds you and it would be my dream to treat my wife to a tattering from an adonis such as yourself



Ryan16 said:


> Infact talking bout the swimming bit
> 
> I just said.. Daniel craig in casino royale but a hench version :lol:


Almost negged you there but you saved yourself with the addition of those last 4 words :lol:



DEJ said:


> Daniel craigs pretty hench to be fair!


to be fair he would get it.



rs007 said:


> You weren't a million miles off from 2006 condition in real terms, yeah, in our analytical minds, but zoom out.
> 
> I am the same though - never matched my first years condition, when I look back at pics in the gym. Like you though, obviously much bigger than the first outing.
> 
> I just wonder what it is. See, I know we aren't number chasers, it isn't as if we think "oh I need to be XX stone on stage" like some people do, and it isn't as if we have been in bad condition since... but not that same hardness.
> 
> And if anything, we have been stricter than first diets? Well I can say I was?
> 
> The only definitive difference I can pinpoint - and it might be purely circumstantial - is the gh usage in our first diets.
> 
> From my point of view, the gh in my second diet, never gave anywhere near the same effects as the gh in the first, different supplier.
> 
> Your first diet, you were on Ansamone, second season, the same as the stuff I used in my second which I didn't rate as high - 2008.
> 
> Nothing I can put my finger on... but SOMETHING must be responsible for it.
> 
> Another thing I have discussed with you that maybe merits mention here, organ stress? Particualrly liver? Since competing, it is fair to say we have both spent increasing amounts of time on or above TRT. I am not saying enough stress to worry about, maybe not enough to even raise alarm in a blood test - but ANY elevation, particularly in liver and kidneys, will result in a difficulty in the body drying out.
> 
> Our first diets, although we had been away form the sport for a bit, it did give us some degree of break from gear etc. So, in effect, we were starting from a fairly clean start point, everything relatively fresh...
> 
> Not saying anything here is concrete, just thinking out loud.
> 
> See, I think if you hammer it over the next 9 weeks, you are going to fall into 2009 trap, and lose muscle. Hammering it is of course the apparent obvious thing to do, but I don't know if it is a bit of a red herring.
> 
> Fvck knows. the LAST thing you want to do is burn out, go flat and lose muscle - you'd be better going up at the Brits exactly as you just did in Dundee, as that was a very good showing.


I think there is a point in there with th GH thing but at the same time see plenty of nattys get into super nik 'allegadly' ( :lol: ) without it.

I am not gnr go into burn out mode as i do think that it would present a stringy flat useless non competitive version of myself,i will be going for the slow burn approach,cleaning things up a bit more,cleaning the diet food itself up a bit more,no nibbling the odd thing,cheat days vanquished and replaced by literally the cheat meal and some chocoalte or whatever.

Cardio i am sticking with 45mins AM again for time being,meds like T3 and clen have been reintroduced at minimum levels (25mcg/40mcg) as like we were talking about the other night i do feel that week off diet mode will have helped a lot,plus was off nearly all meds for guts of two weeks with exception of tren and primo in the end,so that again will also help in its own way i reckon.

But yeah mate,totally with you,not gnr burn this sh1t out,i believe making the small changes at the mo should help etch off another lb or two of the flubby stuff from the package that was on stage and that should leave me then within spitting distance of the desired condition,will insert DNP run at that point and GH blast after and lets see if we can replicate what happened at the 5-6 week out mark only at an even leaner stage again come the time 

Another 3lbs dropped off last night so thats 9lbs in total since Monday,again as expected,beginning to now look like a super full version of what was onstage 10 days ago


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

alrighty-hoo Brian 

hows things mate ?

i've not heard much of what you've been upto (cant be ****d reading all 135 pages of this thread) but basically know you've competed recently havnt you ? you placed first if i'm right ?

do you have pictures of you on stage ? your avatar looks shiney and new  looks good mate 

anyway, pictures of you on stage would fill up my **** bank for the next couple of weeks  (joke ! please dont kill me  ) lol


----------



## weeman

Simon m said:


> RS makes a very good point. If you look at the pros none of them gets into the same conditions as good amateurs and it's not down to lack of gear etc., so the combined stress of training, gear etc., must take it's toll and perhaps above a certain level of muscle mass it just become more difficult to get totally shreaded as even Dorian wasn't as good it that department as he would like us to believe.


I think with them its literally because the size game is so important above all else at that level that you dont see them come in razor sharp all the time,but when you look at the likes of branch warren,phil heath,kai green,dexter jackson to name a few they all still get super dry and sharp,if anything to be honest getting leaner with the more muscle you have should be easier if anything due to the amount of kcals the extra muscle has you burning through.



hilly said:


> good points by rams.
> 
> HOWEVER what was ure insulin use like pre your first show and leading into it compared to now? rams what was ures?
> 
> reason i ask is on a couple of american boards i have read atleast 2 top prep guys now say insulin use prevents guys getting into serious condition that they once did. not so much just using during dieting but due to using it the off season and the effect it has on inslin sensitivity in certain cells.
> 
> theres no proof just something else to consider  as i agree with rams and would hate to see u kill ureself and loose muscle to achieve something you may not be able to without loosing muscle anymore


I didnt use any insulin at all on this prep,i was using nolvarapid preworkout on the road into prep and using lantis in the mornings for 5 weeks before prep.

Guess its something else to think about,but i cant see how unless you were running it too close to show that it would cause issues,i have gotten pretty peeled before running it up to the 6 week out mark and Ramsay has been in even better nik than what i achieved running it very close to show in the past,but i am not rubbishing the point by any means just merely thinking out loud bud as everything has to be considered 

good post mate 



Greyphantom said:


> I disagree... a lot of top pros get into serious condition at least as good if not better than amateurs...


Yes i do agree with that,you see some mindblowing condition on the pro stage,but i do thing you see proportionatly more amatuers achieve that desired condition than you do pro's


----------



## weeman

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> alrighty-hoo Brian
> 
> hows things mate ?
> 
> i've not heard much of what you've been upto (cant be ****d reading all 135 pages of this thread) but basically know you've competed recently havnt you ? you placed first if i'm right ?
> 
> do you have pictures of you on stage ? your avatar looks shiney and new  looks good mate
> 
> anyway, pictures of you on stage would fill up my **** bank for the next couple of weeks  (joke ! please dont kill me  ) lol


aaaaaaah so you've tracked my journal down all the way to here to stroke one off to me,i'm flattered mate :lol:

I posted the vids up in the video section on RG mate,would tell you what page they are on here but i cant be fuked sifting back through this journal to try and find them lolol


----------



## rs007

hilly said:


> good points by rams.
> 
> HOWEVER what was ure insulin use like pre your first show and leading into it compared to now? rams what was ures?
> 
> reason i ask is on a couple of american boards i have read atleast 2 top prep guys now say insulin use prevents guys getting into serious condition that they once did. not so much just using during dieting but due to using it the off season and the effect it has on inslin sensitivity in certain cells.


I don't personally believe that, at least, not as a universal rule - it will vary depending on peoples insulin sesnitivity, where that sensitivity is biased, and what partitioning agents are in the mix.

My first diet, I used insulin more consistently along with chromium picolinate, than any diet since :lol:

So maybe thats the problem in my case


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

weeman said:


> aaaaaaah so you've tracked my journal down all the way to here to stroke one off to me,i'm flattered mate :lol:
> 
> I posted the vids up in the video section on RG mate,would tell you what page they are on here but i cant be fuked sifting back through this journal to try and find them lolol


lol cool mate 

keep up the monster making path of destruction you've been on for the past (bla) years  its good to watch and see a walking hee-man :cool2: :cool2: :lol: :lol: :thumbup1: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## BillC

rs007 said:


> I don't personally believe that, at least, not as a universal rule - it will vary depending on peoples insulin sesnitivity, where that sensitivity is biased, and what partitioning agents are in the mix.
> 
> My first diet, I used insulin more consistently along with chromium picolinate, than any diet since :lol:
> 
> So maybe thats the problem in my case


Is there no drug you won't use you doirty roiding scuzzbucket? You only train with weeman to get the ammonia vapours in there for the heavy sets, admit it!! Good man I likes it :lol:


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> POINT 1: I think with them its literally because the size game is so important above all else at that level that you dont see them come in razor sharp all the time,but when you look at the likes of branch warren,phil heath,kai green,dexter jackson to name a few they all still get super dry and sharp,
> 
> POINT 2: if anything to be honest getting leaner with the more muscle you have should be easier if anything due to the amount of kcals the extra muscle has you burning through.


Brian

I have split your post into 2 as above to comment:

Point 1 - are they really super sharp and dry compared to say Rab? I don't see that and Dorian Yates and Lee Priest think that most pros are less well conditioned than the 90's. I think that Branch nails it very well, but many others the Blade included don't look as good as earlier generations in terms of condition.

Point 2 - I always thought the same as you, but had this discussion with a Sports Scientist from Loughborough who said that whilst the energy expenidutre was greater the more muscle you had the difference was not that great. This seems wromg to be as the more muscle you have the more efficient your metabolism should be etc., but worth throwing out for comment.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

just watched the videos mate 

just not fair at all that you should be aloud to compete with those guys !

no disrespect to the other competitors (as they were all very good) but brian mate you were just in a league of your own ! In everyway you stood out!

most size, best shape, best symmetry, best posing, best stage presence.

total domination station mate 

well i'll pull my face out and go clean the ****e off of my nose now from brians **** hole

lol


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> I don't personally believe that, at least, not as a universal rule - it will vary depending on peoples insulin sesnitivity, where that sensitivity is biased, and what partitioning agents are in the mix.
> 
> My first diet, I used insulin more consistently along with chromium picolinate, than any diet since :lol:
> 
> So maybe thats the problem in my case


tis a good point also,in the offseason as you know generally when i use slin i get bigger and leaner as look after diet more when using it,which if the stated were true i should have a hard time doing i guess.



Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> lol cool mate
> 
> keep up the monster making path of destruction you've been on for the past (bla) years  its good to watch and see a walking hee-man :cool2: :cool2: :lol: :lol: :thumbup1: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb: :thumb :


I'm more like mighty mouse than he man mate :lol:



BillC said:


> Is there no drug you won't use you doirty roiding scuzzbucket? You only train with weeman to get the ammonia vapours in there for the heavy sets, admit it!! Good man I likes it :lol:


nothings safe mate,diabetic drugs,drugs used to enhance cancer cells in labs,drugs used to induce abortion,anti cancer drugs,drugs designed for cattle use aaaaaaaah the list goes on and on.

All perfectly normal stuff in this pursuit called competitive bodybuilding :lol:



Simon m said:


> Brian
> 
> I have split your post into 2 as above to comment:
> 
> Point 1 - are they really super sharp and dry compared to say Rab? I don't see that and Dorian Yates and Lee Priest think that most pros are less well conditioned than the 90's. I think that Branch nails it very well, but many others the Blade included don't look as good as earlier generations in terms of condition.
> 
> Point 2 - I always thought the same as you, but had this discussion with a Sports Scientist from Loughborough who said that whilst the energy expenidutre was greater the more muscle you had the difference was not that great. This seems wromg to be as the more muscle you have the more efficient your metabolism should be etc., but worth throwing out for comment.


I think to be honest the difference in condition is negligable and remembered thru rose tinted specs,especially by the yesteryear of pro's from the 90's,i think if you boil it down to it you will still have the same amount of guys in freak condition compared to the rest of their line up in shows from both the 90's and now.

Certainly imo thats the case,i got properly into following bbing as a sport the year Yates won his frist O right thru till now and i honestly dont think its the case on the condition front.


----------



## weeman

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> just watched the videos mate
> 
> just not fair at all that you should be aloud to compete with those guys !
> 
> no disrespect to the other competitors (as they were all very good) but brian mate you were just in a league of your own ! In everyway you stood out!
> 
> most size, best shape, best symmetry, best posing, best stage presence.
> 
> total domination station mate
> 
> well i'll pull my face out and go clean the ****e off of my nose now from brians **** hole
> 
> lol


no no,please do continue :lol: :lol:

To be fair what you said isnt totally true,the guy that won was a waaaaaaaay better free poser than i was but there is no video to show this,need to take my word for it,but i would say that he does hold some of his compulsory poses in a less than flattering way for his physique.

As for being leagues ahead of the rest of them,i wouldnt go that far lol a couple of guys at the show handed me my @rse last year,it was really nice to be able to return the favour and then some


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

lol that spinnin head smiley is classic  sums you up, baldy maniac with a massive smile on his face lol !!


----------



## Greyphantom

weeman said:


> I think with them its literally because the size game is so important above all else at that level that you dont see them come in razor sharp all the time,but when you look at the likes of branch warren,phil heath,kai green,dexter jackson to name a few they all still get super dry and sharp,if anything to be honest getting leaner with the more muscle you have should be easier if anything due to the amount of kcals the extra muscle has you burning through.
> 
> Yes i do agree with that,you see some mindblowing condition on the pro stage,but i do thing you see proportionatly more amatuers achieve that desired condition than you do pro's


Oh dont get me wrong I have seen some amateurs that would have it any day of the week and twice on sunday re condition, but to offer a blanket statement that pros have lesser condition compared to amateurs is incorrect I think and as you awesome pics of Jay et al show...



Simon m said:


> Brian
> 
> I have split your post into 2 as above to comment:
> 
> Point 1 - are they really super sharp and dry compared to say Rab? I don't see that and Dorian Yates and Lee Priest think that most pros are less well conditioned than the 90's. I think that Branch nails it very well, but many others the Blade included don't look as good as earlier generations in terms of condition.
> 
> Point 2 - I always thought the same as you, but had this discussion with a Sports Scientist from Loughborough who said that whilst the energy expenidutre was greater the more muscle you had the difference was not that great. This seems wromg to be as the more muscle you have the more efficient your metabolism should be etc., but worth throwing out for comment.


1. Cant compare them to Rab as I havent seen him in comp form... but Dorian and Priest have both been super shredded and dry on stage... as have many others... some nail it others not so much...

2. very interesting point... did he happen to mention any numbers or figures?



weeman said:


> tis a good point also,in the offseason as you know generally when i use slin i get bigger and leaner as look after diet more when using it,which if the stated were true i should have a hard time doing i guess.
> 
> I think to be honest the difference in condition is negligable and remembered thru rose tinted specs,especially by the yesteryear of pro's from the 90's,i think if you boil it down to it you will still have the same amount of guys in freak condition compared to the rest of their line up in shows from both the 90's and now.
> 
> Certainly imo thats the case,i got properly into following bbing as a sport the year Yates won his frist O right thru till now and i honestly dont think its the case on the condition front.


I agree somewhat Bri... the rose tinted specs always comes out when we consider years past... particularly by those who lived them... (how many times have we heard the refrain "in my day 5p could by us dinner and the movies and we would still have change for the trolley bus") lol...


----------



## Simon m

Greyphantom said:


> 2. very interesting point... did he happen to mention any numbers or figures? .


Can't remember exactly, but just found this:



Adipose (fat)
​


2 calories per pound
​


Muscle
​


6 calories per pound
​


----------



## Greyphantom

Those seem pretty significant number differences... I agree to me it would seem that muscle would burn considerably more the more you have the more you burn... interesting...


----------



## DEJ

daniel craig does dnp


----------



## rs007

DEJ said:


> daniel craig does dnp


Lazy fvcker, I knew it


----------



## Ryan16

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I did get stopped by a lot of people on that day asking
> 
> *A-how big are your arms*
> 
> B-how long did it take to get like that
> 
> C-you must bathe in the roids big man
> 
> D-are you one of the strong men (which fuked me off cos they were all fat cvnts the strong men)
> 
> E-would you please savage my wife,your animal prowess reputation preceeds you and it would be my dream to treat my wife to a tattering from an adonis such as yourself
> 
> Almost negged you there but you saved yourself with the addition of those last 4 words :lol:


New as soon as you said folk stopped you the one in bold would be the main thing asked :lol:

And lmao i could have been nasty and took it out but thought id be nice  lol


----------



## weeman

In the huff with myself tonight:cursing:

Decided to join in with the fagpack Rams,Rab n Marks deadlifting extraviganza tonight (tho rab n mark were only gloating tonight) and duly hurt myself in the process:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I have never liked deading from the floor due to sciatic pain it can give me from time to time so sacked it off about 5 years ago,PB back then was 220kg for a few at a fat 250 lbs,so not exactly spectacular but not sh1te either i suppose.

Several months ago messed about with it for a cpl sessions before abandoning it again after struggling to even get 140kg off the floor, but recently watching the buckled trio going at it has inspured me to give it a go,especially as i am seeing visual changes in the plastic ones back in the short time period he has been doing it already.

So anyhoo managed to work up to a very clean 180kg in my first sesh,decided to try shoot for 220kg as the 180 was easy for me surprisingly!

Failed miserably,so tried again and lost the fkn rag with it and as red mist came down still strapped to bar on second attempt at failing i tried to lift it another twice in space of about 10 seconds lmao in fit of anger got it off ground about an inch and felt twinge in my right left upper lat,right where it ties into armpit.

Its fukin sore.

and i'm in the huff.

so much so i dont even want to make my meals.

but i suppose i have to.

but i am doing it in a strop.

cos am in the huff at both failing and hurting myself.

yes common sense would have been to jump up in smaller increments being as it was my first session,but where the hell did common sense ever get anybody :lol:

well common sense would have robably refrained from injury but thats beside the point.

think i might even reduce rest of my carbs for the day just to punish myself for being a failure and retard for injuring myself. :lol:


----------



## rs007

That rage you went into was hilarious, was like watching a spastic child, who you have been teasing for 7 minutes (they never last more than 7 before they pop, 6:43 is my PB) with an ice cream on a hot summers day

Jerking about like you were having a major diva strop :lol:

Hope the back eases off, in hindsight I feel a bit to blame, but that 180 went up SOOOOO easy and smooth. It's that narrow margin thing I keep banging on about, very fine line between can do easily, and can't even get off the floor :cursing:


----------



## rs007

And anyway - what would you rather be - the type of bber constantly pushing the limits even if it means failing occasionaly, or the type of *** that plays it safe using 2.5kg disks when you know full well you are capable of pushing harder?

:lol:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> That rage you went into was hilarious, was like watching a spastic child, who you have been teasing for 7 minutes (they never last more than 7 before they pop, 6:43 is my PB) with an ice cream on a hot summers day
> 
> Jerking about like you were having a major diva strop :lol:
> 
> Hope the back eases off, in hindsight I feel a bit to blame, but that 180 went up SOOOOO easy and smooth. It's that narrow margin thing I keep banging on about, very fine line between can do easily, and can't even get off the floor :cursing:


PMSL was so angry trying to move it i couldnt even see in the end cos of blood pressure lol dont know what was more raging at,failing or hurting myself lol

Your so right tho on the fine line thing,i really did think i might manage a shoddy single too due to smoothness of the 180,suddenly felt like it had been bolted to the bastrd floor!!!

As i said in the gym tho,how backward is it that i basically incline bench what i actually deadlift,dont know wether to draw some sort of minor pride in that or be even more embaressed :lol: :lol:

yours will jump up next week no bother i reckon,it has to,cos if you dont rab n mark will make life fukin unbearable pmsl

the pair of cocksucking ****** posing freak strengthed pr1cks:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> And anyway - what would you rather be - the type of bber constantly pushing the limits even if it means failing occasionaly, or the type of *** that plays it safe using 2.5kg disks when you know full well you are capable of pushing harder?
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: this is true,there are no other plates,only 20k plates in our world,its a harsh world but its the one we have foolishly created :lol: :lol:

See thing is as well,you would THINK both of us would take home a lesson from this,but invariably we wont,cos we are quite simpy dimp that way.


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> PMSL was so angry trying to move it i couldnt even see in the end cos of blood pressure lol dont know what was more raging at,failing or hurting myself lol
> 
> Your so right tho on the fine line thing,i really did think i might manage a shoddy single too due to smoothness of the 180,suddenly felt like it had been bolted to the bastrd floor!!!
> 
> As i said in the gym tho,how backward is it that i basically incline bench what i actually deadlift,dont know wether to draw some sort of minor pride in that or be even more embaressed :lol: :lol:
> 
> yours will jump up next week no bother i reckon,it has to,cos if you dont rab n mark will make life fukin unbearable pmsl
> 
> the pair of cocksucking ****** posing freak strengthed pr1cks:cursing: :cursing:


Are you going to stick with it, assuming you are healed next time it comes round?

If I were you I'd skip it, isn't going to do anything incredible in the weeks you have before the Brits, and with the anger you have at not being able to do given weights, you might end up proper tearing something - cant see that any benefit is worth the huge risk possible - this would destroy everything.

Nah, the fanny baws boys won't make my life unbearable mate, I just need to whup the top of them to remind them what a proper bber is meant to look like, I mean I am just playing at this deadlifting sh1te anyway, what point is there in being dead strong, if you look like a racing snake like that pair of uphill gardeners.

So I let them have their laughs, I see it as me doing charity work, it is good to see the afflicted genuinely smile :thumb:


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: this is true,there are no other plates,only 20k plates in our world,its a harsh world but its the one we have foolishly created :lol: :lol:
> 
> See thing is as well,you would THINK both of us would take home a lesson from this,but invariably we wont,cos we are quite simpy dimp that way.


simpy dimp my ar$e

hardcore is the way I see it

get it lifted or tear something trying :thumb:

When I die, I want to be buried with an oly bar and a few dozen 20kg biscuits - just in case I get bored of being dead and decide to throw some iron around


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Are you going to stick with it, assuming you are healed next time it comes round?
> 
> If I were you I'd skip it, isn't going to do anything incredible in the weeks you have before the Brits, and with the anger you have at not being able to do given weights, you might end up proper tearing something - cant see that any benefit is worth the huge risk possible - this would destroy everything.
> 
> Nah, the fanny baws boys won't make my life unbearable mate, I just need to whup the top of them to remind them what a proper bber is meant to look like, I mean I am just playing at this deadlifting sh1te anyway, what point is there in being dead strong, if you look like a racing snake like that pair of uphill gardeners.
> 
> *So I let them have their laughs, I see it as me doing charity work, it is good to see the afflicted genuinely smile* :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:crying:lol: :lol:

i will defo give it a miss next sesh due to this injury,healing that up rapid is number one just now as its defo gnr affect other bodyparts training,thik will forget any heavy pressing on friday as it will be just asking for trouble,but defo want to get into it,actually enjoyed it tonight and back felt really good top to bottom doing it for like the first time ever.

I say i will avoid heavy pressing on friday,i also note that i will most likely ignore what i just said. :lol:



rs007 said:


> simpy dimp my ar$e
> 
> hardcore is the way I see it
> 
> get it lifted or tear something trying :thumb:
> 
> *When I die, I want to be buried with an oly bar and a few dozen 20kg biscuits - just in case I get bored of being dead and decide to throw some iron around*


PMSL that line is good enough to be a siggy LMFAO


----------



## Simon m

It situations such as these I ask my self what Steven Seagal would say and having phoned him tonight (Cheers Ramsay for his number btw - you know them all)

The great man said: "The iron deceives you as you achieve greatness".

That says it all


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> It situations such as these I ask my self what Steven Seagal would say and having phoned him tonight (Cheers Ramsay for his number btw - you know them all)
> 
> The great man said: "The iron deceives you as you achieve greatness".
> 
> That says it all


Oh fvcking marvelous, I gave you stephs phone number (I have him on speed dial) and told you to keep it to yourself, and then you go tell everyone. Fanfvcking tastic. Now I am going to have every cvnt wanting a swatch at my phonebook :cursing:

Funnily enough, when I heard his back popping the following dialogue took place (in my head)

RS "you hear that private, thats gun fire"

Brian "that was my lat tearing"

RS "you got sh1t for brains private, that was gun fire, you let me out and I'll go take care of it"

Then it kind of fast forwarded in my head and Brian jumped out of a massive cake topless and started dancing all seductive with his eyes shut, not realising I was pointing a h&k MP5 right at his face


----------



## DEJ

Fcuking love Under Siege, classic seagal, ex navy seal now a cook hahaha


----------



## winger

rs007 said:


> Oh fvcking marvelous, I gave you stephs phone number (I have him on speed dial) and told you to keep it to yourself, and then you go tell everyone. Fanfvcking tastic. Now I am going to have every cvnt wanting a swatch at my phonebook :cursing:
> 
> Funnily enough, when I heard his back popping the following dialogue took place (in my head)
> 
> RS "you hear that private, thats gun fire"
> 
> Brian "that was my lat tearing"
> 
> RS "you got sh1t for brains private, that was gun fire, you let me out and I'll go take care of it"
> 
> Then it kind of fast forwarded in my head and Brian jumped out of a massive cake topless and started dancing all seductive with his eyes shut, not realising I was pointing a h&k MP5 right at his face


LOL :beer:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Oh fvcking marvelous, I gave you stephs phone number (I have him on speed dial) and told you to keep it to yourself, and then you go tell everyone. Fanfvcking tastic. Now I am going to have every cvnt wanting a swatch at my phonebook :cursing:
> 
> Funnily enough, when I heard his back popping the following dialogue took place (in my head)
> 
> RS "you hear that private, thats gun fire"
> 
> Brian "that was my lat tearing"
> 
> RS "you got sh1t for brains private, that was gun fire, you let me out and I'll go take care of it"
> 
> Then it kind of fast forwarded in my head and Brian jumped out of a massive cake topless and started dancing all seductive with his eyes shut, not realising I was pointing a h&k MP5 right at his face


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Lat is bloody sore this morning 

Tho not actually as bad as thought it would be so thats a positive i guess.

Weight dropped another 3lbs last night so thats 16lbs so far since Monday,i am now basically looking as i did on stage only +9lbs,still bit of water to drop but imagine it will slow right down now as i am looking nice and full and cheat day (meal grrrrrr) is but only 2 sleeps away.

Anyway,am sitting here nekid typing this bursting for another pee,gotta get dressed and go cardio


----------



## rs007

What is the pain like? Sharp stabby, or like a super doms type pain?

Do you reckon youve dodged a bullet and it will heal quick, or are you worried at the mo?


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> Lat is bloody sore this morning
> 
> Tho not actually as bad as thought it would be so thats a positive i guess.
> 
> Weight dropped another 3lbs last night so thats 16lbs so far since Monday,i am now basically looking as i did on stage only +9lbs,still bit of water to drop but imagine it will slow right down now as i am looking nice and full and cheat day (meal grrrrrr) is but only 2 sleeps away.
> 
> Anyway,am sitting here nekid typing this bursting for another pee,gotta get dressed and go cardio


 I'm reading this nekid - I feel kinda dirty telling you that:tongue:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> What is the pain like? Sharp stabby, or like a super doms type pain?
> 
> Do you reckon youve dodged a bullet and it will heal quick, or are you worried at the mo?


think more super DOMS Rams,thankfully,it was sharp cold tug last night when it happened so i actually sh1t it inside,you know if i am worried when i actually stop training like i did lol

Just need to be careful with it and get voltirol rubbed in regular,hopefully heal quick,start super dosing ghrp/cjc lol just trying to avoid painkillers full stop,think the more aware i am of the pain from it the less likely i am to accidentaly hurt it more if you know what i mean.


----------



## weeman

Simon m said:


> I'm reading this nekid - I feel kinda dirty telling you that:tongue:


thats making my tinky fizz,i feel kind of normal telling you that.


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> thats making my tinky fizz,i feel kind of normal telling you that.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

N.F.W. = Normal For Weeman


----------



## Greyphantom

Mate... sh!t news re the injury... hope that heals double quick time... good luck with the healing process and train well...


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Bri if you have injured yourself i'm gonna beat you with a BIG stick covered in dog turd, you have been warned........


----------



## Hardc0re

weeman said:


> think more super DOMS Rams,thankfully,it was sharp cold tug last night when it happened so i actually sh1t it inside,you know if i am worried when i actually stop training like i did lol
> 
> Just need to be careful with it and get voltirol rubbed in regular,hopefully heal quick,start super dosing ghrp/cjc lol just trying to avoid painkillers full stop,think the more aware i am of the pain from it the less likely i am to accidentaly hurt it more if you know what i mean.


Where about in your back do you think you have torn it mate? Had similar thing happen to myself at start of the year (tie in between lat and tricep). I used a fair bit of ghrp/cjc and it def helped heal me up super quick :thumb:

Fingers crossed it aint too bad and you recover quickly. I would suggest leaving back for a wee while, and using poss heat/cool packs on it. Then after a week, have a massage. Getting any massage work done just now, could cause more damage.


----------



## weeman

Greyphantom said:


> Mate... sh!t news re the injury... hope that heals double quick time... good luck with the healing process and train well...





Khaos said:


> Bri if you have injured yourself i'm gonna beat you with a BIG stick covered in dog turd, you have been warned........





Hardc0re said:


> Where about in your back do you think you have torn it mate? Had similar thing happen to myself at start of the year (tie in between lat and tricep). I used a fair bit of ghrp/cjc and it def helped heal me up super quick :thumb:
> 
> Fingers crossed it aint too bad and you recover quickly. I would suggest leaving back for a wee while, and using poss heat/cool packs on it. Then after a week, have a massage. Getting any massage work done just now, could cause more damage.


lol thanks for the concern dudes 

Kev defo not tear,i think when people hurt themselves in gym sometimes they jump to worst conclusion and assume muscle must be torn but i am more realist/in denialist :lol: :lol:

No seriously,if it was a tear i would be fuked,rom would be limited beyond belief,i know i would not be able to flex muscle and bruising would be horrendous,but none of this is the case here,in fact today feels very much improved already,my main concern was obviously one of two things,A) not being able to train it properly but i dont see that happening now,or at least abrreviated training till totally healed and B) that i wouldnt be able to flex lat properly or be left with some sort of impingement but again this is not the case,even when it was really sore was still able to fully lat spread and double bi etc.

Weight has dropped another 2 lbs overnight so its slowly starting to slow down,am 215.5lbs this morning and face starting to go back to pinchville again.

Some of my prep goodies arrived this morning so thats gave me another little burst of motivation to push along more,everyone loves a nice parcel delivery or three 

My thoughts are on cheat tomorrow,unfortunately sticking to my guns and its gnr be a cheat *meal*,will leave it till as late in the day tomoz as possible because i freely admit that i know i would not be able to go back to diet food for remainder of the day if i had it mid day,early evening.

Think its gnr be a chicken jalfrezi (sp?) with naan bread,veg pakora,pilou rice,veg samosa's,followed by some choc,strawb cheesecake ice cream and hopefully my fave lemon brulee cheesecake if supermarket have it in stock today 

This is part i am most interested to see what differences happen over the coming weeks as have never curtailed the cheat to this extent for several weeks in a row which i will be doing,i have feeling this will bring on marked change all by itself.


----------



## Hardc0re

Good news about the back mate. Thats a lucky escape.

Its always good when you receive a wee package full of goodies, lol.

BTW, i am looking forward to my cheat day tomorrow. Was unsure what to have, but after you talking about strawb cheesecake, i know this will factor majorly in my cheat day, lol.


----------



## rs007

Hardc0re said:


> Good news about the back mate. Thats a lucky escape.
> 
> Its always good when you receive a wee package full of goodies, lol.
> 
> BTW, i am looking forward to my cheat day tomorrow. Was unsure what to have, but after you talking about strawb cheesecake, i know this will factor majorly in my cheat day, lol.


Was just telling Brian about your DL vid, get it posted - whore it in his journal :lol:

You know you want to 

PM me diet update when you get a min, would like to know your bodywieght fairly accurately tomorrow morning before you eat anything/start cheating. Or are you still using the old "I don't have scales" excuse :lol:


----------



## Hardc0re

rs007 said:


> Was just telling Brian about your DL vid, get it posted - whore it in his journal :lol:
> 
> You know you want to
> 
> PM me diet update when you get a min, would like to know your bodywieght fairly accurately tomorrow morning before you eat anything/start cheating. Or are you still using the old "I don't have scales" excuse :lol:


If you insist, lol, here is my DL vid:






Will give you exact details tomorrow about my bodyweight mate :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Hardc0re said:


> If you insist, lol, here is my DL vid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will give you exact details tomorrow about my bodyweight mate :thumbup1:


No straps

No belt

And you are repping out my 1 rep max as if it was nothing - I hate you :lol:


----------



## Jem

Hardc0re said:


> If you insist, lol, here is my DL vid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will give you exact details tomorrow about my bodyweight mate :thumbup1:


Good stuff :thumb:


----------



## weeman

Hardc0re said:


> If you insist, lol, here is my DL vid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will give you exact details tomorrow about my bodyweight mate :thumbup1:


your a fkn cock!!!! you did that like it was nothing and i cant lift it off the fkn floor even once!!!!

nice lifting you pr1ck :lol: :lol:



Jem said:


> Good stuff :thumb:


no its not,its sh1te ok.

until i can do it then its awesome,till then its sh1te.


----------



## Hardc0re

Jem said:


> Good stuff :thumb:


Thanks very much. First time ever trained without straps, so hopefully get more plates on it next time.



weeman said:


> your a fkn cock!!!! you did that like it was nothing and i cant lift it off the fkn floor even once!!!!
> 
> nice lifting you pr1ck :lol: :lol:
> 
> no its not,its sh1te ok.
> 
> until i can do it then its awesome,till then its sh1te.


Ive dropped 2 stone and still managed it mate 

You have no excuse at all, lol.

One wee comment for you Brian "there are muscles for show and there are muscles for go" :lol:


----------



## rs007

Hardc0re said:


> Thanks very much. First time ever trained without straps, so hopefully get more plates on it next time.
> 
> Ive dropped 2 stone and still managed it mate
> 
> You have no excuse at all, lol.
> 
> One wee comment for you Brian "there are muscles for show and there are muscles for go" :lol:


Brian has muscles for go - repped out 145lb dumbells like they were nothing tonight for shoulder press, the utter, utter cvnt :cursing:

Brian just thinks that the muscles involved in deadlifting aren't worth go or show :lol:


----------



## Hardc0re

I take my statement back, lol. Thats some serious shoulder pressing. :thumb:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> no its not,its sh1te ok.
> 
> until i can do it then its awesome,till then its sh1te.


FPMSL ! :lol:  :lol:...err ok ...look you got all your compliments and they will come again for the Brits I'm sure so just suck it up baby - that was gooood lifting :thumb:


----------



## Team1

I was surprised at your deadlift the other night mate and pishin myself at your tantrum shaking on the bar making faces like a spaz :lol:

I think it could be a good one for you as you have a long torso that would perhaps benifit from some more trunk thickness up the middle?

ANyway. Fcuk You, Fcuk your Journal and fcuk you again. fcuking been ****ed off al day tday and almost killed my grans neighbours dog in a craving state of anger. It was barking and i was eying up a clothes pole as a mighty good spear to end the little sh!t

:lol:


----------



## Team1

oh and re what rammers was sying about the liver and fat loss. this is why ive spend a pound or two on liver health. tanned a botle of milk thistle and now on a bottle of iv52 double strength. 7 quid a bottle of i so cheap nough for something that has potential i think to make a good difference if ther is stress onthe organsand perhaps somthing not quit 100%.


----------



## weeman

Hardc0re said:


> Ive dropped 2 stone and still managed it mate
> 
> You have no excuse at all, lol.
> 
> One wee comment for you Brian "there are muscles for show and there are muscles for go" :lol:


fuk right off:cursing: :cursing: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



rs007 said:


> Brian has muscles for go - repped out 145lb dumbells like they were nothing tonight for shoulder press, the utter, utter cvnt :cursing:
> 
> Brian just thinks that the muscles involved in deadlifting aren't worth go or show :lol:


PMSL exactly,Huge guns are far more impressive to bicep boys than a meaty back,everyone knows that:lol:

You didnt exactly do too bad yourself cvnto,the way your strength has been leaping lately i am gnr need to up the dose to actually stay ahead of you,you cock!



Hardc0re said:


> I take my statement back, lol. Thats some serious shoulder pressing. :thumb:


yeah,uhuh,you read that you read that Kev,BOOOOOOOOM.

but yet it feels an empty boom because of how utterly you destroy me on deadlift.

dick. :lol:



Jem said:


> FPMSL ! :lol:  :lol:...err ok ...look you got all your compliments and they will come again for the Brits I'm sure so just suck it up baby - that was gooood lifting :thumb:


no no NO!!!

its my journal so its about mememememememememememeME!!!!

now tell me something nice about me.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> I was surprised at your deadlift the other night mate and pishin myself at your tantrum shaking on the bar making faces like a spaz :lol:
> 
> I think it could be a good one for you as you have a long torso that would perhaps benifit from some more trunk thickness up the middle?
> 
> ANyway. Fcuk You, Fcuk your Journal and fcuk you again. fcuking been ****ed off al day tday and almost killed my grans neighbours dog in a craving state of anger. It was barking and i was eying up a clothes pole as a mighty good spear to end the little sh!t
> 
> :lol:


LMFAO i actually laughed reading that out to Ser :lol: :lol:

In seriousness tho apart from injury from other night rest of my back has really pleasant DOMS which is good,actually looking forward to trying it again once this is good to go,twinged lat a wee bit tonight on rear delt machine so stopped at that point in case hurt it worse.



Team1 said:


> oh and re what rammers was sying about the liver and fat loss. this is why ive spend a pound or two on liver health. tanned a botle of milk thistle and now on a bottle of iv52 double strength. 7 quid a bottle of i so cheap nough for something that has potential i think to make a good difference if ther is stress onthe organsand perhaps somthing not quit 100%.


this is good point,i guess i should do the right thing and invest.

ooooooooooooooo look at me,i'm Rab and i'm taking care of my liver oooooooo look at me all responsible oooooooooooooo

you gay.


----------



## rs007

you have perfectly groomed eyebrows :confused1:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> you have perfectly groomed eyebrows :confused1:


thats perfectly normal.

you only notice because there is two eyebrows on my forehead surrounded by a sea of ginger fur like chewbacca's face,with two little skin coloured rings surrounding them making them look like two little furry islands.


----------



## BigBalls

Just been reading through a bit of your journal mate...and im fukin impressed...congrats on the win at the comp, you thoroughly deserved it....i cant beleive how modest you come across aswell, you seem like a top guy....most people on forums who place well at comps think their Don 1 and they know everything and everyone else knows fuk all.

Anyway Good Luck at the Brits !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rotsocks

weeman said:


> hey mate thanks bud  need to introduce yourself if you see us at the show and grab a chat
> 
> Will look out for your group.
> 
> Should'nt be hard to pick you out from what i have read on here


----------



## weeman

BigBalls said:


> Just been reading through a bit of your journal mate...and im fukin impressed...congrats on the win at the comp, you thoroughly deserved it....i cant beleive how modest you come across aswell, you seem like a top guy....most people on forums who place well at comps think their Don 1 and they know everything and everyone else knows fuk all.
> 
> Anyway Good Luck at the Brits !!!!!!!!!!!!


wow thanks mate that was really nice post!!



Rotsocks said:


> yep,drunken noisy rabble whom you cant understand a word of what they say,with a slag that rubs herself up and down the leg of everyman that comes near (that'll be mrs wee :lol: )


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> you have perfectly groomed eyebrows :confused1:


x 2 they're beautiful   ...that kind of thing do ya bri ? :cool2:


----------



## RedKola

Do you brush them eyebrows Bri? I've noticed too....there ain't a brow hair outta place! 

I wanna do Rams....but he won't let me near them! :sad:


----------



## weeman

Ok so first of this part of preps 'cheat day'

fkn pish,normally would have started by now but as mentioned earlier curtailing them till as late in the day as possible 

Going out shopping to get Lauren new shoes to go back to school with shortly so that should take mind of it a bit,tho as i was telling Ramsay and Rab on the way out the gym,in my wallet i have two vouchers for BK which entitle you to a free whopper meal each,how is a man supposed to go into a town with a BK and not use them???

and they already said leave them at home,but i refuse,its my god given right to take them with me,not use them and moan about the fact all day long.

cos it should be cheat day,and its not,its a poncy fkn cheat cpl of hours later on in the day.

Instead of starting the day off with my usual saturday morning cheeseburger things i have eaten bowl of oats n choc pro 6 and about to have another pro 6 shake.

This is not living on the edge.

This is not the norm.

I am hating.

:ban:

to coin a phrase,huff mode engaged.


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> x 2 they're beautiful   ...that kind of thing do ya bri ? :cool2:


lmfao my eyebrows ARE beautiful.

when not overgrown.

Am due them waxed again next week,usually go once every three weeks,a girl at a bus stop slagged me for it yesterday,my eyebrows were more kept than hers the cheeky cow :lol: :lol:



RedKola said:


> Do you brush them eyebrows Bri? I've noticed too....there ain't a brow hair outta place!
> 
> I wanna do Rams....but he won't let me near them! :sad:


wax them,trim them and put any hairs out of place into place lmao

i try to compensate for the lack of hair styling my shaven head has had since i was 18 lol

Its actually sad,i notice other guys bush brows and want them to get them waxed pmsl cant help it.

Hey i dont knock my pan in year in year out to have god bod and then,no wait a minute,i forgot my face spoils it already,but you know what i mean :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Also my eyebrows have been getting more preened recently due to the fact that the treadmill i use for cardio in the gym is about 2 foot away from the mirror so all you have to stare at is yourself if not on phone texting,so eyebrows end up doing head in if even stubble growing in on them now :lol:


----------



## Jem

not threading Bri ? it's a wonderful kind of pain ...almost kinky so I think you'd like it ! plus it lasts longer than waxing, I'm sure of it.

On the subject of men and beauty - I'm torn between liking well groomed pretty boys and the rough and ready ones tbh ...so indecisive.


----------



## weeman

ruaidhri said:


> I know bb'ig not about strength but seeing that I can probs deadlift more than you has made my day :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> How come you're only having beta mini cheats? To get extra tight for the brits, can't afford full cheat days? Sorry if you already said


fuk you as well,deadlifting is gay anyway.

:lol:

Yeah thinking behiond the BETA cheats is that hopefully that,for the time being will illicit a change enought to move things along a little,at end of the day i am not million ,iles from where i ideally want to be condition wise,but i also dont want to burn out or lose muscle trying to achieve it either,so will continue along these lines with moderate cardio and meds and curtailed cheat for cpl weeks then bring in more aggresive moves if need be


----------



## RedKola

Jem said:


> not threading Bri ? it's a wonderful kind of pain ...almost kinky so I think you'd like it ! plus it lasts longer than waxing, I'm sure of it.
> 
> On the subject of men and beauty - I'm torn between liking well groomed pretty boys and the rough and ready ones tbh ...so indecisive.


Best to have a variety methinks


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> lmfao my eyebrows ARE beautiful.
> 
> when not overgrown.
> 
> Am due them waxed again next week,usually go once every three weeks,a girl at a bus stop slagged me for it yesterday,my eyebrows were more kept than hers the cheeky cow :lol: :lol:
> 
> wax them,trim them and put any hairs out of place into place lmao
> 
> i try to compensate for the lack of hair styling my shaven head has had since i was 18 lol
> 
> *Its actually sad,i notice other guys bush brows and want them to get them waxed pmsl cant help it.*
> 
> Hey i dont knock my pan in year in year out to have god bod and then,no wait a minute,i forgot my face spoils it already,but you know what i mean :lol: :lol:


Well Ramsays brows must drive you stark raving mad! :lol:

You're not really looking at him when he is speaking to you but staring and sweating at his messy unkept brow line! :mellow: :lol:


----------



## Team1

Fcuking Beta cheat days are ****e. All this good food i have stocked up in the hose for tonight and i can have it yet

Imactually going out to irvinetoo mate as i cant suffer sitting in the house with a box of french fancies calling my name :lol:


----------



## jamesy1

Hi weeman, great to see you are doing the Brits, i saw you at harrys show couple weeks ago ( I was the guy competing in the Inter u90's class) thought you looked FANTASTIC! It would be a shame if you didnt do them as i felt you have a physique that could defiantly so some damage up there and with another 8 weeks you will be peeled up there! Best of luck with the prep, I'm just beginning mine today, missing the 2 or 3 triple whoppers at a go already!

Also I've a few snaps from the show of you the gf took so if you fancy them just drop me a pm...


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> not threading Bri ? it's a wonderful kind of pain ...almost kinky so I think you'd like it ! plus it lasts longer than waxing, I'm sure of it.
> 
> On the subject of men and beauty - I'm torn between liking well groomed pretty boys and the rough and ready ones tbh ...so indecisive.


I'm a cross between the two,defo rough around the edges but the right bits are groomed :wink: 

Altho pretty boy is something i am veeeeeeeery far from :lol: :lol:



RedKola said:


> Best to have a variety methinks


defo,hence the double whammy package:thumb: :lol:



RedKola said:


> Well Ramsays brows must drive you stark raving mad! :lol:
> 
> You're not really looking at him when he is speaking to you but staring and sweating at his messy unkept brow line! :mellow: :lol:


sometimes they do,i mentally wax them,but tbh i get distracted because the cvnt is so god damn good looking:thumbup1:



ruaidhri said:


> You gonna start deadlifting more? When you get the hang of them your strength on them will shoot up I bet.
> 
> Yeah must be very difficult knowing that you could lose some muscle if you cut too aggressively, I take it yourself and other bb'ers tend to use higher doses in prep to help prevent muscle loss?


Yeah defo gnr start doing it more so long as old pains dont arise and manage to keep the heed anger wise and prevent injury upon any failure lol

I typically tend to use lower doses during prep as do many others in comparison to offseason,just a wider variety of meds used more so towards the end,but for the large part drug use is the same offseason and during prep,this is first time since my first prep i actually reduced my drug use during the prep compared to offseason doseage.

Having said that i am going to bump my test levels up close to the 2g mark for next cpl weeks and insert alongside and beyond IGF,ghrp2,cjc,eq,GH blast,DNP run,primo,mast,winny,mst,prov,adex (switching to letro),t3,clen as i go


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Fcuking Beta cheat days are ****e. All this good food i have stocked up in the hose for tonight and i can have it yet
> 
> Imactually going out to irvinetoo mate as i cant suffer sitting in the house with a box of french fancies calling my name :lol:


BETA cheat days ARE sh1te,fkn feels like the day is going by in slow motion,just making some steak,rice and black pepper sauce at the mo to kid myself on i'm cheating.

Saw Rab the *** in Asda,looking all swave,tanned and hench,till i came along and upstaged his henchity :lol: :lol: joking mate.

suffer you classic cvnt.



jamesy1 said:


> Hi weeman, great to see you are doing the Brits, i saw you at harrys show couple weeks ago ( I was the guy competing in the Inter u90's class) thought you looked FANTASTIC! It would be a shame if you didnt do them as i felt you have a physique that could defiantly so some damage up there and with another 8 weeks you will be peeled up there! Best of luck with the prep, I'm just beginning mine today, missing the 2 or 3 triple whoppers at a go already!
> 
> Also I've a few snaps from the show of you the gf took so if you fancy them just drop me a pm...


Hey mate thanks  were you the guy i was talking to when we went to sign in for the weigh in before the show? if so you have an awesome physique mate,chunky as fuk,actually shat me pants when i saw you and glad wasnt in your class lol

i cant pm you yet as you cant recieve them bud,if you could drop me an email i'll get back in touch [email protected]


----------



## weeman

and so the cheat begins.

FINALLY!!!!


----------



## Ryan16

and the cheat is?! lol


----------



## rs007

Ryan16 said:


> and the cheat is?! lol


Gay

unlike mine, which has been monstrous, and Alpha :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

ruaidhri said:


> How many cals in a typical ALPHA cheat day lolol?


to many to comprehend

I am in physical pain


----------



## Ryan16

and what was yours rams? lmao


----------



## Jem

yer all fat greedy cheaters :ban: :ban: :ban: !!!!  <<< I'm not bitter ...much


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> and the cheat is?! lol


small 



rs007 said:


> Gay
> 
> unlike mine, which has been monstrous, and Alpha :thumbup1:


true



ruaidhri said:


> How many cals in a typical ALPHA cheat day lolol?


normally i'd recon comfortably into 5 figures anyway,but as it stands,erm maybe 3-5 kcals of cheat stuff before i get to bed? :lol:

I have chicken jalfrezi,pilou rice,veg pakora,onion baji,veg samosa's (all just eaten),3 beers,4 boosts,120g bar galaxy,manbag minstrels,2 x amore yogurts,can of barrs cola,can of redbull cola,sausage roll,500ml vanilla hagen daz,lemon cheesecake,pack of crumpets (eaten) and a tin of custard 

Ok that maybe comes to more than 5kcals.

Have also had normal prep food today as well i should add lol

In all seriousness i have been superflat these last few days and feel body needed something,so hopefully that should be enough


----------



## weeman

ruaidhri said:


> you fat fvck! :lol:
> 
> seriously that's impressive cheat, would like to see a whole DAY of cheating!


 :thumbup1: heres link to start of journal and a half day binge :lol:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/97363-world-weeman-3.html



bulkaholic said:


> Well you lot caRrY oN CheaTing I am On 12th cAn of LaGeR and "filling out" nicely pmsl:lol: :lol:
> 
> This must be super hard mate after your all out binges before! respect for managing it:thumbup1:
> 
> I would imagine this is tougher than the intial diet also as just trying to fine tune rather than get it all off which must be a very different mindset. Still following you lot you all have multiple personalities due to seasonal affective disorder caused by ****e weather so should be n prob


lmao you steamer :lol: :lol:

Yeah mate mindset is very different,has just locked in if you know what i mean,odd,things just feel very serious,have set path laid out in head which i NEVER usually have as make up most things as i go,odd feeling,very sort of on a mission feeling lol

Even thought the minimised cheating thing would be hard but it really hasnt been all that bad waiting till now,dont get me wrong i am realistic and still kept myself busy to keep mind off it today,but even so,something has defo clicked inside


----------



## Team1

how much did you put on overnight with that douche bag?

i had

bowl of honey nut cornflakes, digestives, garlic bread with mozarella, bolognese and mozarella calzone pizza, Tiramisu, glass of dry white wine (b!tch drunk the rest), 2 galaxy ripples, galaxy caramel, magic stars, 2 bottles of ribena and a wee bottle of innocent smoothie.

Fiona warned me on the date of the smoothie being close to up, i told her she was stupid and to shut it

I woke up this morning 1.5lb heavier then proceeded to spend 30 min on the bog removing probably all of that in gut content

SO.....Weight tomorow wil be the same a saturday morning but with less bloat in my belly and bowel content lol. Cleaned me out nice that did!


----------



## weeman

i woke up 3lbs heavier than yesterday,feels so weird lol actually didnt manage to get it all in as i totally underestimated eat sleeps,forgot what with starting it so late in the day and being tired as it was that the eat sleeps would grip me,ended up falling asleep on living room floor and woke up at 2am lol

Still got manbag minstrels there,half cheesecake and a boost and a half lol

I am a failure.


----------



## Ryan16

Its just not the weeman we know

You are the weakest cheater, goodbye

Lmao!


----------



## weeman

i actually should be banned from my own journal.

however.....

Just took baby weeman down town with me,my stepdad took out my neice and my wee Lauren to the beach for a paddle and left Fin here with us as he bit of a handful along with the two girls,so decided to take him into town and treat him to icecream etc

Both of us vested up,its a pedestrianised precinct for the main drag of the town,mothers were mainly out with their kids ( :innocent: ) as they approached with kids you could see the weans going from preoccupied doing whatever to 'mum,mum, MUM look at that mans muscles...no mum but really LOOK AT THAT MANS MUSCLES!!' :lol: :lol: mothers were mortified,as soon as they looked round i told Fin to boom and he gave it his best 'AAWOOOOM' double bi shot everytime!! :lol: :lol: love it!

Got legs later today,in this heat not looking forward to it,hate doing them at best of times anyway but on a day like today with dead still warm air in the gym and no air con its pure pants.


----------



## WillOdling

weeman said:


> i actually should be banned from my own journal.
> 
> however.....
> 
> Just took baby weeman down town with me,my stepdad took out my neice and my wee Lauren to the beach for a paddle and left Fin here with us as he bit of a handful along with the two girls,so decided to take him into town and treat him to icecream etc
> 
> *Both of us vested up*,its a pedestrianised precinct for the main drag of the town,mothers were mainly out with their kids ( :innocent: ) as they approached with kids you could see the weans going from preoccupied doing whatever to 'mum,mum, MUM look at that mans muscles...no mum but really LOOK AT THAT MANS MUSCLES!!' :lol: :lol: mothers were mortified,as soon as they looked round i told Fin to boom and he gave it his best 'AAWOOOOM' double bi shot everytime!! :lol: :lol: love it!
> 
> Got legs later today,in this heat not looking forward to it,hate doing them at best of times anyway but on a day like today with dead still warm air in the gym and no air con its pure pants.


Thats some damn fine showing-offage there Bri. reps on that :beer:


----------



## Ak_88

Using your son as a fanny magnet, you should be ashamed! :lol:

Your gym sounds identical to mine, we've got a good 20-30 metres of corridor between the nearest aircon (gym door) and the weights room. Sweatbox doesn't quite do it justice.


----------



## weeman

Wildbill said:


> Thats some damn fine showing-offage there Bri. reps on that :beer:


only way to roll:thumbup1: :lol:



Ak_88 said:


> Using your son as a fanny magnet, you should be ashamed! :lol:
> 
> Your gym sounds identical to mine, we've got a good 20-30 metres of corridor between the nearest aircon (gym door) and the weights room. Sweatbox doesn't quite do it justice.


hey just teaching him young lmao

Our old gym was much worse,just a little concrete block,windows opened about 2'',in the summertime heat used to get up to 40 degrees+,was utter hell!!


----------



## Ryan16

Lmao did fin get anycomments with his "awooom" :lol: ? Wee fin the fanny magnet 

My gyms like yours except we have no windows atall in the weights room, then when its peak time and theres a good 20-30 guys in there all sweating there bolloks off it aint pretty haha


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> Lmao did fin get anycomments with his "awooom" :lol: ? Wee fin the fanny magnet
> 
> My gyms like yours except we have no windows atall in the weights room, then when its peak time and theres a good 20-30 guys in there all sweating there bolloks off it aint pretty haha


people just melt when he does it,obviously all our friends know what it is he is doing but people in the street look sort of confused lol


----------



## Ryan16

weeman said:


> people just melt when he does it,obviously all our friends know what it is he is doing but people in the street look sort of confused lol


Yeah youl get the folk that think wtf is he teaching his kids lol aont exactly bad things your teaching him!


----------



## weeman

i fkn hate cardio.

and also fkn hate doing legs.

and kind of hate/love/hate prep.

all is well.


----------



## Milky

Just come back from Turkey mate and what wouldnt l have given to look half as good as you walking down the main road !!

ONE DAY MY FRIEND, ONE DAY !!


----------



## DEJ

weeman said:


> i fkn hate cardio.
> 
> and also fkn hate doing legs.
> 
> and kind of hate/love/hate prep.
> 
> all is well.


you love it you slut, keep on keeping on mate! :lol:


----------



## Team1

weeman said:


> i fkn hate cardio.
> 
> and also fkn hate doing legs.
> 
> and kind of hate/love/hate prep.
> 
> all is well.


I can assure you that there is no hate in the world quite as strong as the raw hate i have for you

Ramsay is like my best friend compared to you

How you doing now anyway? Im not as bad as i was this morning but sheesh that was a hell of a morning! Felt like folding tbh


----------



## weeman

gemilky69 said:


> Just come back from Turkey mate and what wouldnt l have given to look half as good as you walking down the main road !!
> 
> ONE DAY MY FRIEND, ONE DAY !!


lol mate hope you had a blast over there 



DEJ said:


> you love it you slut, keep on keeping on mate! :lol:


yeah i probably strangely do love it

but today i am hating it,and oddly for some reason in my head trying to make it even harder for myself today,lol dont know whats going on.


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> I can assure you that there is no hate in the world quite as strong as the raw hate i have for you
> 
> Ramsay is like my best friend compared to you
> 
> How you doing now anyway? Im not as bad as i was this morning but sheesh that was a hell of a morning! Felt like folding tbh


lmao then your feelings are in the correct place padiwan 

odd today Rab,just watched the Olympia expo on active channel and seeing all those super pinched faces motivated me like hell for a bit and thought right fuk this i am having everything as plain as can be,i am suffering,i want to look like that right now,not 7 weeks away :lol: :lol:

Wouldnt hurt tbh if managed it,but i would probably break down mentally inside a few days.

Swithering weather to up carbs slightly this week to prevent flattening out so fast,also i was very erratic with gear and peps all week last week which doesnt help so going to pin that down (boom boom) and get on with it.

Stuck in 800mg t400,200mg eq,180mg tritren,100mg primo last night,along with 50mg winny a day at the mo,get peptides back in properly today,also started igf yesterday too


----------



## StephenC

I have to say I'm finding the ghrp/grf & igf combo quite potent mate

no need to go too plain and you shouldn't be flattening out this early in the week if at all this early in your diet big fella but I know you already know this... Keep the head mate or you'll have one of Rams huuuuge digits up yer ar5e when you next peel off :lol:


----------



## DEJ

StephenC said:


> I have to say I'm finding the ghrp/grf & igf combo quite potent mate
> 
> no need to go too plain and you shouldn't be flattening out this early in the week if at all this early in your diet big fella but I know you already know this... *Keep the head mate or you'll have one of Rams huuuuge digits up yer ar5e when you next peel off * :lol:


Well thats just an incentive for weeman not to keep his head now isn't it?!

:lol:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> I have to say I'm finding the ghrp/grf & igf combo quite potent mate
> 
> no need to go too plain and you shouldn't be flattening out this early in the week if at all this early in your diet big fella but I know you already know this... *Keep the head mate or you'll have one of Rams huuuuge digits up yer ar5e when you next peel off* :lol:


Its one of the few pleasures he gets while dieting :lol:

And I have been on a 2 month GH blast to get acromegaly on the go to make the coos tits fingers even thicker, some cvnts ar$e is getting burstit


----------



## hilly

> ]I have to say I'm finding the ghrp/grf & igf combo quite potent mate
> 
> no need to go too plain and you shouldn't be flattening out this early in the week if at all this early in your diet big fella but I know you already know this... Keep the head mate or you'll have one of Rams huuuuge digits up yer ar5e when you next peel off :lol:


How are you working those together ste


----------



## Milky

weeman said:


> lmao then your feelings are in the correct place padiwan
> 
> odd today Rab,just watched the Olympia expo on active channel and seeing all those super pinched faces motivated me like hell for a bit and thought right fuk this i am having everything as plain as can be,i am suffering,i want to look like that right now,not 7 weeks away :lol: :lol:
> 
> Wouldnt hurt tbh if managed it,but i would probably break down mentally inside a few days.
> 
> Swithering weather to up carbs slightly this week to prevent flattening out so fast,also i was very erratic with gear and peps all week last week which doesnt help so going to pin that down (boom boom) and get on with it.
> 
> *Stuck in 800mg t400,200mg eq,180mg tritren,100mg primo last night,along with 50mg winny a day at the mo,get peptides back in properly today,also started igf yesterday too *


*
*

*
*

HOLY SH*T !!!


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> I have to say I'm finding the ghrp/grf & igf combo quite potent mate
> 
> no need to go too plain and you shouldn't be flattening out this early in the week if at all this early in your diet big fella but I know you already know this... Keep the head mate or you'll have one of Rams huuuuge digits up yer ar5e when you next peel off :lol:


i know mate i know,just typical diet head now tho,little switch flicked inside me in last 24 hours and impatience kicked in a bit wanting to see the image in the mirror i have in my head,but the common sense head is over riding just now and making me keep the heed for time being.

Think tomorrow night no doubt do Rams head in with feeble minded doubts,and you sure i look ok for this point mate phrases over and over again lol



DEJ said:


> Well thats just an incentive for weeman not to keep his head now isn't it?!
> 
> :lol:


this is true :lol:



rs007 said:


> Its one of the few pleasures he gets while dieting :lol:
> 
> And I have been on a 2 month GH blast to get acromegaly on the go to make the coos tits fingers even thicker, some cvnts ar$e is getting burstit


you dirty big bastrd,you know how to get my juices going

Am even gnr shave my ring the tonight in preparation,ooooo the anticapation (brian seal claps)



gemilky69 said:


> HOLY SH*T !!!


thats not too bad yet mate,its only first lot of 2 or three med injections for this week:whistling:

Just ramping things up a bit in preparation,forward planning:thumb:


----------



## weeman

went to the pool today,trying to tire Lauren out for school tomoz,she's gotten too used to staying up late in the hols so hoping we wiped the kids out today.

The pool was funny,Lauren getting a bigger and braver girl everyday,she refuses water wings now and diving in and doing her damndest to swim without them lol

Fin is his daddy's son through and through,he spent a large portion of time in the pool just chilling at the steps,on his belly,sort of half pushed out the water and half in so just delts sticking out for effect,wiggling his eyebrows at the female lifeguard watching over the pool :lol: :lol: thats my boy :lol:

Emotional daddy bit tonight,put Lauren up to bed just there,started the film she wants to watch (Petes Dragon) and told her to give daddy a big cuddle because its the last time i will get to cuddle my big primary 1 girl because in the morning i'll be cuddling a big primary 2 girl,the wee soul gave me biggest cuddle and said to me 'its ok dad,i'll still just be me,but are you sure they will let me into primary 2?i'm still only 5 and i thought you had to be 6 to get into primary 2'

wee soul,had super lump in my throat :crying:

clearly last nights test has not kicked in yet and i am still feeling a bit big girls blousey.


----------



## DEJ

Rams said he's going in dry aswell

Bri hahaha!!


----------



## weeman

DEJ said:


> Rams said he's going in dry aswell
> 
> Bri hahaha!!


nothing unusaul there mate,ring has suffered so much abuse at his hand it has the texture of sandpaper now,thats also why he prefers to finger me,he says my slut ass has seen too much traffic and he aint suffering cockburn no more,no matter how appealing my glutes get during this prep.


----------



## RedKola

Awwww :crying:

Oor kids are growing up fast!.......TOO fast for my liking when it comes to Angel!


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> Awwww :crying:
> 
> Oor kids are growing up fast!.......TOO fast for my liking when it comes to Angel!


its shocking isnt it,fook,i can remember when Angel was born like it was yesterday,remember John Murphy picking me up for the gym and then coming to get Ramsay and he broke news to us that you had went into labour and had Angel so wouldnt be coming to train obviously.

Remember us also calling him a slacking bastrd using that as an excuse :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Whats the hope with the IGF?

Do you rate it then?


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> its shocking isnt it,fook,i can remember when Angel was born like it was yesterday,remember John Murphy picking me up for the gym and then coming to get Ramsay and he broke news to us that you had went into labour and had Angel so wouldnt be coming to train obviously.
> 
> Remember us also calling him a slacking bastrd using that as an excuse :lol: :lol: :lol:


FFS that's nearly ten years ago now!  It's like yesterday to me too! :lol:


----------



## weeman

LittleChris said:


> Whats the hope with the IGF?
> 
> Do you rate it then?


for it to turn me into the hulk,that way i wont need to worry about tan for the show,i dont know why others havent thought of this before.

Its only the second time i have used it mate so cant really comment if i rate it or not yet,hoping to get the purported pumps from it,only started it yesterday


----------



## Greyphantom

Kids are the funniest little things... say something that gets the tears welling from no where... my girl starts highschool in just over a week ffs... highschool... shes too young, I mean she was only 3 the other day...


----------



## weeman

update.

Plodding along,dropped 2lbs on the button this week,so guess thats a good thing,still feel super impatient th,but hey nothing new there.

All can think about is cheat tomoz night,got some bits in but cant think of anything for actual meal,nothing is jumping out at me right now.

Apart from a BK double Angus cheese n bacon meal,that would hit the spot now i think about it,then home and ice cream and choc bonanza.

Also no falling asleep early this week,lesson learned last week on that one!


----------



## Ryan16

Just go for an all you can eat buffet, technically still a cheat "meal" :whistling: lol

What happend with the sleep?


----------



## weeman

forgot about the eat sleeps cheat brings on,didnt start cheat till late evening last week to make sure i was good,then after having indian and ice cream fell asleep in middle of living room floor and woke at 2am feeling robbed cos i still had more stuff to eat but was too tired lol


----------



## Ryan16

thats a gutter lol, i hate when you fall asleep early then wake up and cant get sleeping again! half the time i just want to eat if this happens lol


----------



## Simon m

Greyphantom said:


> Kids are the funniest little things... say something that gets the tears welling from no where... my girl starts highschool in just over a week ffs... highschool... shes too young, I mean she was only 3 the other day...


 They grow up too fast fella.

Too effing fast - breaks your heart.


----------



## Greyphantom

weeman said:


> forgot about the eat sleeps cheat brings on,didnt start cheat till late evening last week to make sure i was good,then after having indian and ice cream fell asleep in middle of living room floor and woke at 2am feeling robbed cos i still had more stuff to eat but was too tired lol


LMAO sooo robbed mate... how p!ssed you must of been!!! :thumb:



Simon m said:


> They grow up too fast fella.
> 
> Too effing fast - breaks your heart.


You are not wrong mate...


----------



## MissBC

im hanging out for my cheat soon.... had frangos earlier post training so a lil cheat already but will have a normalish dinner in a bit then i have caramel and salt n vinegar rice cakes, baked vanilla cheesecake, cookies and chocolate  happy days 

whats on your list tonight weeslut


----------



## weeman

MissBC said:


> im hanging out for my cheat soon.... had frangos earlier post training so a lil cheat already but will have a normalish dinner in a bit then i have *caramel and salt n vinegar rice cakes*, baked vanilla cheesecake, cookies and chocolate  happy days
> 
> whats on your list tonight weeslut


 :confused1: they are diet compliant and have no place in a cheat day!! :lol:

Tonight so far had chicken maryland with chips,fried rice n curry sauce,all mashed together,then ate tub hagen daz strawb cheesecake icecream,still got tube of pringles,manbag minstrels,galaxy bar,packet hob nobs (for two cups of teas worth of dipping lol) two milkybar yogurts and a milkybar raisin and biscuit bar 

At the mo i only ate the chinese and ice cream and feel pregnant and sweating like fuk :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

Take it a man bag of minstrels is a must every week :thumb: ?


----------



## weeman

indeed 

Tho wheni was on the bus today i took a bite out of a protein bar i had and my crown came out!!

So got home and duly superglued it back in so it didnt impede on my cheat night,i'm not gnr be beaten that easily!


----------



## round 2

weeman said:


> indeed
> 
> Tho wheni was on the bus today i took a bite out of a protein bar i had and my crown came out!!
> 
> So got home and duly superglued it back in so it didnt impede on my cheat night,i'm not gnr be beaten that easily!


did ya finish the bar:laugh: if so good man


----------



## Khaos1436114653

weeman said:


> indeed
> 
> Tho wheni was on the bus today i took a bite out of a protein bar i had and my crown came out!!
> 
> So got home and duly superglued it back in so it didnt impede on my cheat night,i'm not gnr be beaten that easily!


I'll buy you a cheesecake from the English Cheesecake Company and get it delivered after you compete next:thumb:


----------



## StephenC

Khaos said:


> I'll buy you a cheesecake from the English Cheesecake Company and get it delivered after you compete next:thumb:


Now there's an offer even Santa can't compare to :thumb:

looking gaunt today ya junkie looking fvck


----------



## weeman

Khaos said:


> I'll buy you a cheesecake from the English Cheesecake Company and get it delivered after you compete next:thumb:


now yu do realise i will hold you to that sh1t Andy!! you dont joke with a man about food on prep,especially not about cheesecake!! :lol:



StephenC said:


> Now there's an offer even Santa can't compare to :thumb:
> 
> looking gaunt today ya junkie looking fvck


lol thanks mate,that actually did perk me up there,was wondering when my face was gnr sink back in to smack head levels and someone notice lol you should see it now i've shaved,almost callild the polis when i looked up into bathroom mirror :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

will update yesterdays weight gain from cheatage in a cpl minutes,body has just realised it needs to sh1te,brb.


----------



## weeman

ok that was monumental,ringpiece now tattered i am weighing in 4lbs heavier than yesterday 

Cheat went well,eat sleeps didnt beat me,it was a battle tho,kept falling in and out of mini sleeps,but kept on eating,cos i am a warrior :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

Weeee mannn - master of the universe :cool2:

Think your looking back to condition you were on stage yet?


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> Weeee mannn - master of the universe :cool2:
> 
> Think your looking back to condition you were on stage yet?


better than mate and about 4-5lbs heavier,but gotta keep bringing it in as still a good bit to shift,this time next week will be starting DNP run,today i am upping t3 a good bit to see what i can melt away this week


----------



## Ryan16

Thats sweet! Def gona be much tighter then  think youl get better than your best come show time?, how long you gonna run the DNP for? Im not entirely clued up but im guessing its a drug that can help with fatloss?


----------



## RedKola

Cue grumpy weeman on next weeks cardio...:eek: I'll bring my MP3 player :lol:


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> Thats sweet! Def gona be much tighter then  think youl get better than your best come show time?, how long you gonna run the DNP for? Im not entirely clued up but im guessing its a drug that can help with fatloss?


Yes DNP is regarded as a bit of a dangerous and taboo one to use for fat loss Ryan,some people think its a lazy route and also like to sensationalise the dangers of it,ironically whilst having very little knowledge and no experience of the drug themselves 

Anyhoo i will be running it at 400mg a day for 7 days starting from a week today,will then most likely wait 4-5 days as glycogen supercomp does its thing then start my next GH blast at about 4.5-5 week out mark for around 5 days,by the end of all that i should be a very full,very watery version of myself and then hope i am as lean as i want to be as it all drains away in the final weeks into brits.

Will i be better than best condition i have ever had come showtime?dont know only time will tell,will i be better than i was at Dundee,already am at this stage so a big yes there 



RedKola said:


> Cue grumpy weeman on next weeks cardio...:eek: I'll bring my MP3 player :lol:


lmao so long as you nod intermitantly,give me looks of false pity and tell me i am awesome evry 5-10 minutes everything should be gravy 



bulkaholic said:


> Nice to see it's all going to plan mate. had to take a few weeks away from it all and step back from internet life to go look at reality. Well reality through blurred stella vision anyway reality is for pussies who cant handle drink and drugs is the final conclusion:thumbup1:
> 
> I thought i should take away attention from you doing such irresponsible things as DNP for your prep.............. I am starting monday DNP course for holiday, now theres irresponsible:lol: :lol:
> 
> Keep grinding away and I see good things coming your way mate


good man,thats what i like to hear,substance abuse for menial goals :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

Oooh DNP time :thumb: - methinks some revenge is due very very shortly mwahahahahaa :sneaky2: :001_tt2: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

Ahh cool mate cheers for clearing that up, i understood it was a drugto help fatloss since everytime ive read on here of it being used its been either a prep or cut 

I think with the way things are going you should come in super lean :thumbup1:


----------



## Hobbio

DNP, I've just googled it as I'd never encountered it before. Sounds like a good way to cut, raising RMR by 50% but wiki makes it sound scary. Nvr mind though, I'm sure you know what you're doing. Hope all goes well mate


----------



## weeman

anyone had any experience with letro whilst on prep with regards to sex drive? i have used it in the past in the offseason but was v eratic with it and it was so long ago now,but just wanted to know what the recomended dosage would be in anyones opinion for holding onto sex drive,keeping in mind my test is circa 1600-2000mg a week at the mo.

Havent started using it yet but need to hold onto sex drive for a bit and dont want to prematurely destroy it with too strong a dosing of letro.


----------



## Team1

im fine at 1/2 tab eod mate. feeling good to go still


----------



## rs007

was going to say 1.25mg EOD, but since fvckface already said that, I am going to be awkward and say 1mg EOD.

So you must therefore grind up your tabs, and cut it all into even lines to get this amount.

This is the exact amount that will suppress aromatisation, but not affect sex drive.

I have no proof, it just is, because I say it is.

Team1 sucks donkey balls btw


----------



## Team1

GOD i hate that RS007

Im going to look forward to taking him out at next years NABBA....Take him out as in judas punch him to the back of the head mid pose down...not actually beat him by fair n square judging.


----------



## weeman

letro i have is 1mg per ml,so reckon i should just put in 1ml eod,i need sex drive this week,if you are both wrong i will fuk you both dry in the face.

I was actually gnr go on caution side and do .5mg eod,reckon that would be pointless?


----------



## Team1

maybe go 1/2 to 3/4 a ml then this week to get it into your blood and started without risking s3x drive. Its a bugger of a AI fro getting up n running. takes about 2 weeks ime to get up n running and doign what its suppsoed to (visually)


----------



## rs007

Why not just leave it out:confused1:

Not really needed just now anyway, anything it is going to do for appearance can easily wait a week or more, and even in at tiny dose will prob wreak havoc with your head, knowing you!


----------



## weeman

It was cos my adex has ran out mate and have that there now,so just thought prob put it in,plus looking at the way Rab had dried out since starting it i thought to myself i fancy a bit of that.

A bit of Rab i ment,tho drying out a bit would be good too.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Weeman if you're having probs keeping it going i can come and "look after" Ser for you:tt2: :wub:

I'm just off to fill up the car, long drive and all that


----------



## Team1

Ill dry you out ya sack of tatties...dry you out due to friction burns right up your council gritter

How you feelign today anyway?


----------



## RedKola

My pants are wet.... :crying:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

RedKola said:


> My pants are wet.... :crying:


in a good way or a bad way???


----------



## hilly

weeman said:


> anyone had any experience with letro whilst on prep with regards to sex drive? i have used it in the past in the offseason but was v eratic with it and it was so long ago now,but just wanted to know what the recomended dosage would be in anyones opinion for holding onto sex drive,keeping in mind my test is circa 1600-2000mg a week at the mo.
> 
> Havent started using it yet but need to hold onto sex drive for a bit and dont want to prematurely destroy it with too strong a dosing of letro.


half a tab every other day didnt effect my sex drive much, upped it gradually from 5 weeks out to 1/2 tab a day then last 3 weeks 1 tab per day and said bye bye to the sex drive then


----------



## weeman

Khaos said:


> Weeman if you're having probs keeping it going i can come and "look after" Ser for you:tt2: :wub:
> 
> I'm just off to fill up the car, long drive and all that


lol sex drive is a bit all over the place at the mo,see this is the way my retarded simple head works,i bung in loads of test thinking yaaaaay show is over time to get sex drive back,then lo and behold decide to do brits,fair enough you say,but then i begin to wonder how come i still feel so fuked and sex drive all over the shop.

then it hits me,because i am basically in show nik,and feelilng the way that entails you to feel,but in my head as mentioned before i feel like i have started a new prep so am mentally about 10 weeks out and confused as to why i feel so sh1te :lol: :lol:

you see,i am mong.

How ever i am sure Ser would be waiting with open...erm....arms  to welcome you up here 



Team1 said:


> Ill dry you out ya sack of tatties...dry you out due to friction burns right up your council gritter
> 
> How you feelign today anyway?


you dirty slag,hope you were slevering when you said that (go on,spit in ma moof,spit in ma moof!!)

feeling so so today,quite tired,quite motivated,head in its usual stuck in a blender state,for some reason feel comforted in desicion to restart cardio twice a day since yesterday.

see if i am still saying that in another 5 weeks pmsl

how you coping this week cvntbag?



RedKola said:


> My pants are wet.... :crying:


so are mine.

but its cos i still aint changed them from cardio.

its not pleasant.


----------



## RedKola

Khaos said:


> in a good way or a bad way???


Not a good way, I walked to the next town in the rain after my cardio and got soaked through to my pants! :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

like hilly, 2.5mg ED killed the sex drive stone dead... 

but my test was 500mg a week


----------



## Khaos1436114653

RedKola said:


> Not a good way, I walked to the next town in the rain after my cardio and got soaked through to my pants! :lol:


oooh sorry i just heard wet pants (it's the perv in me)

did your t-shirt get wet too:whistling:


----------



## Team1

Im feeling good. Plenty of energy, wee tad hungry but alright still again

prob do a wee bit of skipping pwo and non training nights do something too as i cant be ****d sitting on my ass doing nothing. it just makes me think about eating nice things and i torture myslef


----------



## RedKola

Khaos said:


> oooh sorry i just heard wet pants (it's the perv in me)
> 
> did your t-shirt get wet too:whistling:


Yup and I had hard erect nipples! LMFAO :lol:

That's what you wanna hear, right?..... :whistling:


----------



## RedKola

Team1 said:


> Im feeling good. Plenty of energy, wee tad hungry but alright still again
> 
> prob do a wee bit of skipping pwo and non training nights do something too as i cant be ****d sitting on my ass doing nothing. it just makes me think about eating nice things and i torture myslef


Do you ever whip yer own ass when skipping? I used to skip with hard plastic ropes and I used to whip my own ass something rotten....really sore!  :lol:


----------



## jw007

Pages and pages of [email protected] to get thro

BUT NO PICS

C'mon weespunk

Sort it out 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Only wish I had some attention whoring pics to post, Sad times indeed lol


----------



## lambert099

RedKola said:


> Yup and I had hard erect nipples! LMFAO :lol:
> 
> That's what you wanna hear, right?..... :whistling:


yes


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Im feeling good. Plenty of energy, wee tad hungry but alright still again
> 
> *prob do a wee bit of skipping pwo and non training nights do something too as i cant be ****d sitting on my ass doing nothing. it just makes me think about eating nice things and i torture myslef*


nail on the head mate,thats exactly why i did it,plus that feeling of i could be doing something to help get me leaner etc.

Also this is part of the reason i wanna hold onto sex drive long as poss too as i honestly do count it as extra cardio,had sesh with Ser last night and dear god she fkn destroyed me,then complained i wasnt following it up with seconds!! i was drenched with sweat,spangly from two cardio sessions and a severe sexing on about 100g carbs all in,at 3am in the morning,and she was bullying me saying i was neglecting her.

I fell asleep with her calling me a big gay fat assed ******.

bitch.

love it:wub:



RedKola said:


> Yup and I had hard erect nipples! LMFAO :lol:
> 
> That's what you wanna hear, right?..... :whistling:


cue weeman throwing bucket of cold water over LA during cardio tomoz :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

jw007 said:


> Pages and pages of [email protected] to get thro
> 
> BUT NO PICS
> 
> C'mon weespunk
> 
> Sort it out
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Only wish I had some attention whoring pics to post, Sad times indeed lol


i know mate i know,but i am currently in a hairy state and cant shave body/legs/back etc till friday,after that i should be rectifying things on the photo front JUST before i spiral into world of depression on DNP :lol:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> cue weeman throwing bucket of cold water over LA during cardio tomoz :lol: :lol:


Aww, shame I won't be there! :tongue: :lol: Got college tomorrow. Hopefully they will give me my timetable so I can work my cardio around it.


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> Aww, shame I won't be there! :tongue: :lol: Got college tomorrow. Hopefully they will give me my timetable so I can work my cardio around it.


fukin hell,abondoning a brother right when he is at that pinnacle of chronic prep depression,i see how this has gone now,aaaaaaaaall clear now,Rams inserted you to make me think i would have someone to talk to during cardio,make things easier,time flies by when gabbing then PING pulls you out just as i have grown a dependancy.

I bet this is a ploy conjured up between fkn Rams n Rab.

i shaketh my head.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

RedKola said:


> Yup and I had hard erect nipples! LMFAO :lol:
> 
> *That's what you wanna hear*, right?..... :whistling:


Hear no, SEE oh yes:whistling:


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> fukin hell,abondoning a brother right when he is at that pinnacle of chronic prep depression,i see how this has gone now,aaaaaaaaall clear now,Rams inserted you to make me think i would have someone to talk to during cardio,make things easier,time flies by when gabbing then PING pulls you out just as i have grown a dependancy.
> 
> I bet this is a ploy conjured up between fkn Rams n Rab.
> 
> i shaketh my head.


LMAO You'll have peace to watch your films on yer awesome upside down earphones  :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Khaos said:


> Hear no, SEE oh yes:whistling:


BEHAAAAAAVE! :thumb:


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> LMAO You'll have peace to watch your films on yer awesome upside down earphones  :lol:


hey those headphones have been life changing!!!! they are like the bestest thing ever!! music never sounded so good:bounce:

actually just as well you said that,need to put mp3 onto charge as it died on way home


----------



## 3752

Hey Brain hope the prep is going well mate how long you got left??


----------



## 3752

weeman said:


> anyone had any experience with letro whilst on prep with regards to sex drive? i have used it in the past in the offseason but was v eratic with it and it was so long ago now,but just wanted to know what the recomended dosage would be in anyones opinion for holding onto sex drive,keeping in mind my test is circa 1600-2000mg a week at the mo.
> 
> Havent started using it yet but need to hold onto sex drive for a bit and dont want to prematurely destroy it with too strong a dosing of letro.


are you using Letro to harden and dry up or for Gyno Brain?

Letro will drop your sex drive like a Brick i over used it as i ran into the West and Britain and lost all will to please the wife for 8 weeks......god i nearly called Ser to help Jenny out :whistling:

this time i am going to be using aromasin until the last 10 days, this is enough time to get the dry hardening effect from letro.....


----------



## RACK

Ditto above, letro killed my sex drive. It's still not fully back yet!!


----------



## weeman

Pscarb said:


> Hey Brain hope the prep is going well mate how long you got left??


hey Paul  things seem to be going ok mate,just impatience killing me lol hope your prep going well for uni? plan on being there even if it is a down and up in same day affair 



Pscarb said:


> are you using Letro to harden and dry up or for Gyno Brain?
> 
> Letro will drop your sex drive like a Brick i over used it as i ran into the West and Britain and lost all will to please the wife for 8 weeks......god i nearly called Ser to help Jenny out :whistling:
> 
> this time i am going to be using aromasin until the last 10 days, this is enough time to get the dry hardening effect from letro.....


using it for hardening/drying up mate,i am lucky in that i have never suffered anything gyno wise,the difference i witnessed in Rab's physique within a week of him starting it were very impressive i felt,but reluctant to start using it if its gnr wipe out my sex drive this early thats why i was wondering if using in smaller dosing would be effective just now,was using adex but not overly impressed with it and have run out anyway.

btw will send Ser down anytime,just send me back a snap,i am easily pleased:thumb:



RACK said:


> Ditto above, letro killed my sex drive. It's still not fully back yet!!


this is the bit thats scaring me!


----------



## RACK

Think it's all personal mate as a friend of mine has taken letro and he recovered pretty quick.

I still get a little bit "meh" even when sex is on a plate


----------



## rs007

Just delay taking it for a week you fvcking ponce.

Put it like this, if, as you suspect, the arim wasnt the best, then you haven't been having any estrogen control anyway.

If you want to tighten up for "the occasion" cut your fvcking salt or take aquaban - hardly fvcking rocket science "Brain" :lol: (Pauls mistype above    )

God you really are a fvcking dick-end


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Just delay taking it for a week you fvcking ponce.
> 
> Put it like this, if, as you suspect, the arim wasnt the best, then you haven't been having any estrogen control anyway.
> 
> If you want to tighten up for "the occasion" cut your fvcking salt or take aquaban - hardly fvcking rocket science "Brain" :lol: (Pauls mistype above    )
> 
> God you really are a fvcking dick-end


your right min.

love you,taking this route,breaking out the 'ban once more:thumb:

aaaaaaaah the things you do to look hench when meeting for a fukdate :lol:

(actually thats not the half of it,i aint even going into the decarb,water manip,site injections and all chemicals involved for prep for saturday night)


----------



## weeman

Got disc with some pics thru this morning from DNS video,thought i'd stick one up for motivation purposes,and photo whoring purposes as well :thumb:


----------



## winger

What a sexy man!


----------



## Rocho

Great picture pal,

Cant wait to see the full 'Wee' package at the brits!! :thumbup1:


----------



## StephenC

Delts n guns.... Fvckin lol.. Monster mate 

got a side chest or tri shot?


----------



## Ryan16

Sweet pic mate, delts look like there gonna pop!!


----------



## Greyphantom

Jebus Bri, thats a hell of a pic... might put that on the wall in the gym and the bedroom for motivation for me AND the mrs lol...


----------



## Razorblade

simply awesome


----------



## weeman

Rocho said:


> Great picture pal,
> 
> Cant wait to see the full 'Wee' package at the brits!! :thumbup1:


thanks mate  hopefully it will be biggerer and dryer and leaner again 



StephenC said:


> Delts n guns.... Fvckin lol.. Monster mate
> 
> got a side chest or tri shot?


lol cheers santa,got other pics on the disc mate but they were all mid shot etc



Ryan16 said:


> Sweet pic mate, delts look like there gonna pop!!


thanks mate,even i admit my delts and arms make my chest look weak in that pic,has taken me years to achieve that look!!! :lol: :lol:



Greyphantom said:


> Jebus Bri, thats a hell of a pic... might put that on the wall in the gym and the bedroom for motivation for me AND the mrs lol...


 :thumbup1: i'm here to help in anyway possible mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Razorblade said:


> simply awesome


thanks mate


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Razorblade said:


> simply awesome


FFS now he's gonna get a bigger head

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/88214-khaos-theory.html


----------



## weeman

Khaos said:


> FFS now he's gonna get a bigger head
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/88214-khaos-theory.html


too late mate.

And nice journal whoring you big black nightmare:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

A pic my dad took of me and Dave Broadfoot at the latest UKBFF Scotlands got talent show where we act out a posing routine to the Village People's YMCA :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Update.

Had hectic day,fell bit behind on meals so expect will see a bigger weight drop tomoz but will mostly be down to reduced stomach content so not gnr take anything from it but today i am same weight i was on morning of cheat meal day last Saturday.

Monday this week i raised T3 to 100mcg a day for a 7 day burst leading me into starting DNP run this Sunday when i will reduce T3 considerably again and insert at moderate dosage along with mod clen everyday of the run.

Also started fluctuating my carbs this week,200/100 training days/non training days,cardio is currently 40 mins AM and 25mins PM every day.

Appearance is leaner than last stage appearance now and sitting around 5lbs heavier although i expect bodyweight to be very much all over the place from Sunday onwards for around 3 weeks.

Head is still in good place and excited at what the next 3 weeks could present change wise if everything goes well.

Also currently on no anti e's either and meds are circa 1600-2000mg test,400-600mg eq,360-540mg tritren,350mg winny per week,inserted ROHM MST @ 100mg per day from yesterday,IGF @ 50mcg ed,GHRP6/cjc @ 250mcg/100mcg x3 ed.

Will insert letro on Monday at 1mg eod.


----------



## StephenC

All sounds as though its going well matey 

Buy yourself a pack of post its and write yourself positive memo's and plaster them all around the house and treadmill etc to keep your head on the DNP mindfvck train :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman

Looking huge in pics bri, glad all seems to be going well. leafy


----------



## Greyphantom

if the weather is anything like what we have down here then the dnp will be a doddle compared to when it was hot...


----------



## hilly

seems like things are going well my mate. im presuming ure still training heavy/. how many days a week are you training?


----------



## StephenC

hilly said:


> seems like things are going well my mate. im presuming ure still training heavy/. how many days a week are you training?


Not been down in a few weeks to train but I don't think he knows any other way mate, seeing him at around 3 weeks our iirc doing a drop set of incline barbell press from 160kg after dumbell pressing 65kg bells was frightening...


----------



## jw007

StephenC said:


> All sounds as though its going well matey
> 
> Buy yourself a pack of post its and write yourself positive memo's and plaster them all around the house and treadmill etc to keep your head on the DNP mindfvck train :thumbup1:


Lmfao

I just spat my shreddies out Reading that lolololololol

That is just soooooooooo gay

Sorry mate


----------



## jw007

Note to Weespunk

You are the best!!!!!!!!


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> Not been down in a few weeks to train but I don't think he knows any other way mate, seeing him at around 3 weeks our iirc doing a drop set of incline barbell press from 160kg after dumbell pressing 65kg bells was frightening...


You love weeman you love weeman you love weeman

I bet you want to kiss his willie-end

na na poo poo

Brian, time to get it straight

You are a fvcking pr1ck, other folks might want to hang out your ar$e, but not me, I shoot from the hip

You are a cock, you are still way to fat for the brit stage, get your finger out your ar£e and get it done

Nuff said, aight


----------



## Metalman

winger said:


> What a sexy man!


HOLY $h!T!

looking good mate!


----------



## defdaz

Fckin awesome weeman!! :thumb:


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> You love weeman you love weeman you love weeman
> 
> I bet you want to kiss his willie-end
> 
> na na poo poo
> 
> Brian, time to get it straight
> 
> You are a fvcking pr1ck, other folks might want to hang out your ar$e, but not me, I shoot from the hip
> 
> You are a cock, you are still way to fat for the brit stage, get your finger out your ar£e and get it done
> 
> Nuff said, aight


So True. The guys a total dick end and i hope he is suffering real bad right now


----------



## rs007

He's no suffering at all, cvnt is barely even dieting and jist hoping lazy bastard DNP will save his ar$e

:whistling:

He truly is the penis end of all penis ends tbh


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> You love weeman you love weeman you love weeman
> 
> I bet you want to kiss his willie-end
> 
> na na poo poo
> 
> Brian, time to get it straight
> 
> You are a fvcking pr1ck, other folks might want to hang out your ar$e, but not me, I shoot from the hip
> 
> You are a cock, you are still way to fat for the brit stage, get your finger out your ar£e and get it done
> 
> Nuff said, aight


You forgot to say he's a ginge, sunlight dodging, small balled, ladyboy lover


----------



## StephenC

It's more lust than love but the Ginger thing is a bit of an embarresment and he's not shaved lately so I'm left to convey my feelings over the net...

As for loving him, you get just about as much "love" from me as he does Rams so I want a good old fingering from those monster digits until weeman learns how to shave as repayment :lol:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> It's more lust than love but the Ginger thing is a bit of an embarresment and he's not shaved lately so I'm left to convey my feelings over the net...
> 
> As for loving him, you get just about as much "love" from me as he does Rams so I want a good old fingering from those monster digits until weeman learns how to shave as repayment :lol:


Your ass couldn't handle my black puddin' fingers, don't kid yourself, I'd burst your purty little balloon knot


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> Your ass couldn't handle my black puddin' fingers, don't kid yourself, I'd burst your purty little balloon knot


That's bloody poetry to my ears.

A declaration of fraternal love, with no homosexual overtones whatsoever...Beautiful!


----------



## rs007

No problem Simon, nothing gay about one man fingering another mans anus, just taking care of business really


----------



## strange_days

Taking care of business ?

Ballon knot ?

I can't handle this any more, this has gone too far. My gaydar is picking up all sorts of overtones here.

Problem is, I'm a fine one to talk, because I'm in love with Weeman. Ach, what has happened to me ? This forum has turned me from a relatively normal guy into a raving homosexual deviant ! help !


----------



## jw007

Motivational Drive By


----------



## rs007

jw007 said:


> Motivational Drive By


BLATANT

FVCKING

FAVOURITISM

I never got any kisses on mine, and I'm not even a pis$y ginger - you can fvck right off Joe, you fvck right off and you die, bitch!


----------



## jw007

rs007 said:


> BLATANT
> 
> FVCKING
> 
> FAVOURITISM
> 
> I never got any kisses on mine, and I'm not even a pis$y ginger - you can fvck right off Joe, you fvck right off and you die, bitch!


Dont feel bad

You wont put out!!!!!

Weespunks anyones for a few kisses, Just covering my bases should I make it to Brits:lol: :lol:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kate1976

Cheat meal suggestion fly by 

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20100824/tod-the-pizza-burger-a-2-500-calorie-fat-870a197.html


----------



## Ryan16

Kate1976 said:


> Cheat meal suggestion fly by
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20100824/tod-the-pizza-burger-a-2-500-calorie-fat-870a197.html


I WANT!!!!


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> All sounds as though its going well matey
> 
> Buy yourself a pack of post its and write yourself positive memo's and plaster them all around the house and treadmill etc to keep your head on the DNP mindfvck train :thumbup1:


no need mate i have custom made sun glasses with the message 'i'm awesome' sellotaped to the inside of them:lol:



leafman said:


> Looking huge in pics bri, glad all seems to be going well. leafy


cheers mate



Greyphantom said:


> if the weather is anything like what we have down here then the dnp will be a doddle compared to when it was hot...


weather has been roasting here for nearly a week now,much gun flauntage has been going on lol

god i hope its cooler next week!



hilly said:


> seems like things are going well my mate. im presuming ure still training heavy/. how many days a week are you training?


yeah mate always train heavy as possible,i'm trying hard to nail a convincing set with 180k on the incline bb press,think i may nail it towards the end of the GH blast as took notable hike in strength at the end of the last one,have given up doing db presses as main chest exercise as sets with the 65k bells on incline are just getting into the stupid high rep range with 14-15 rep sets with them!

Its back tonight and gnr give deads a blast again as lat is feeling much better,want to nail 200k there soon as poss and hopefully see 220k before the brits,not exactly monster numbers but it tonight is only my 3rd sesh at trying them in about 5 years 

Shoulders seated db press again sets with the 65k bells are starting to reach joke levels with 10-12 rep sets with them no bother at all


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Not been down in a few weeks to train but I don't think he knows any other way mate, seeing him at around 3 weeks our iirc doing a drop set of incline barbell press from 160kg after dumbell pressing 65kg bells was frightening...


5 days out shoulder pressing the 65k bells purely for show off purposes was much more imprssive :lol: :lol:



jw007 said:


> Note to Weespunk
> 
> You are the best!!!!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:








rs007 said:


> You love weeman you love weeman you love weeman
> 
> I bet you want to kiss his willie-end
> 
> na na poo poo
> 
> Brian, time to get it straight
> 
> You are a fvcking pr1ck, other folks might want to hang out your ar$e, but not me, I shoot from the hip
> 
> You are a cock, you are still way to fat for the brit stage, get your finger out your ar£e and get it done
> 
> Nuff said, aight


PMSL

***** is right tho,i am still too fat to hold my head high on brits stage,from Monday on will be back in a whole world of self pity,sorrow and why am i doing this feelings,which hopefully will result in sum nice peeledness by the end of it.

it fkn better!


----------



## hilly

so strength isnt to shabby then lmao


----------



## weeman

Metalman said:


> HOLY $h!T!
> 
> looking good mate!





defdaz said:


> Fckin awesome weeman!! :thumb:


thanks guys:thumb:



Team1 said:


> So True. The guys a total dick end and i hope he is suffering real bad right now


 :wub: :wub:



rs007 said:


> He's no suffering at all, cvnt is barely even dieting and jist hoping lazy bastard DNP will save his ar$e
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> He truly is the penis end of all penis ends tbh


thats about the size of it,yes:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Simon m said:


> You forgot to say he's a ginge, sunlight dodging, small balled, ladyboy lover


p1ss smelling mate,p1ss smelling,most important part of any ginger insult,you musnt ever forget that.:laugh:



StephenC said:


> It's more lust than love but the Ginger thing is a bit of an embarresment and he's not shaved lately so I'm left to convey my feelings over the net...
> 
> As for loving him, you get just about as much "love" from me as he does Rams so I want a good old fingering from those monster digits until weeman learns how to shave as repayment :lol:


I'm a shaven haven now mate,only hair left on me is eyelashes and eybrows:thumbup1:



rs007 said:


> Your ass couldn't handle my black puddin' fingers, don't kid yourself, I'd burst your purty little balloon knot


those things hurt sooooooooo gooooooooood



Simon m said:


> That's bloody poetry to my ears.
> 
> A declaration of fraternal love, with no homosexual overtones whatsoever...Beautiful!


its all manly manlyness in here mate,nothing gay about releasing a brothers tension form him via oral stimulus,its what any good mate would do for another i thought? well thats what Rams tells me.


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> No problem Simon, nothing gay about one man fingering another mans anus, just taking care of business really


see what i mean?its what an caring guy would do for a best mate.

Tho in saying that it dont have draw looks of disgust from the other guys in the gym changing room when they see Rams standing so casually gluggin down his pwo shake,one hand proudly on hip,baggies round ankles and me on my knees sucklin away on his love bat.



strange_days said:


> Taking care of business ?
> 
> Ballon knot ?
> 
> I can't handle this any more, this has gone too far. My gaydar is picking up all sorts of overtones here.
> 
> Problem is, I'm a fine one to talk, because I'm in love with Weeman. Ach, what has happened to me ? This forum has turned me from a relatively normal guy into a raving homosexual deviant ! help !


dont worry mate,its all normal,soon you'll be having comfort rubs over my posing videos and the circle is complete.



jw007 said:


> Motivational Drive By


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

LMFAO



jw007 said:


> Dont feel bad
> 
> You wont put out!!!!!
> 
> Weespunks anyones for a few kisses, Just covering my bases should I make it to Brits:lol: :lol:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


mate you dont evn need to wait for permission,dock your ship in my port anytime baby,i'm easy and i'm proud :thumb:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Just saw your pic man, look ****ing huge!


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Cheat meal suggestion fly by
> 
> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20100824/tod-the-pizza-burger-a-2-500-calorie-fat-870a197.html


oooooooh you fker!!!!

I think i am defo gnr have to be trying that badboy out.

that aside,dont think i dont know what you just did there biatch,posting food porn in my journal on the eve of my cheat,trying to get me all Gremlined up by midnight so i binge uncontrollably!!!!

i WILL get my own back on your next prep:cursing: :cursing:



hilly said:


> so strength isnt to shabby then lmao


could always be better,ultimate short term goal is to shoot for 200k incline bench,but i dont see that happening till post contest,saying that never know what may happen as my strength is a bit oddball in my last weeks of prep and have hit new PB's several times in the last weeks into shows most years


----------



## weeman

YetiMan said:


> Just saw your pic man, look ****ing huge!


lol thanks big fella


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> oooooooh you fker!!!!
> 
> I think i am defo gnr have to be trying that badboy out.
> 
> that aside,dont think i dont know what you just did there biatch,posting food porn in my journal on the eve of my cheat,trying to get me all Gremlined up by midnight so i binge uncontrollably!!!!
> 
> i WILL get my own back on your next prep:cursing: :cursing:


Well correct me if I am wrong, but that bad boy is approx half.... neigh a quarter of the total calorific intake of your usual cheatage...non?

Or are you .....*cough* lean bulking *cough*


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> see what i mean?its what an caring guy would do for a best mate.
> 
> *Tho in saying that it dont have draw looks of disgust from the other guys in the gym changing room when they see Rams standing so casually gluggin down his pwo shake,one hand proudly on hip,baggies round ankles and me on my knees sucklin away on his love bat*.


That's just biggotry Bri.


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> *Well correct me if I am wrong, but that bad boy is approx half.... neigh a quarter of the total calorific intake of your usual cheatage...non?*
> 
> Or are you .....*cough* lean bulking *cough*


lies i tells ya lies its all lies!! i would never consume such an amount:whistling: :lol:

i fookin wish i was 'lean bulking' just now,tho i dont think it would be a very lean bulk if i got my way right now.

Dear god i want a burger king right now.

you bitch.



Simon m said:


> That's just biggotry Bri.


/hangs head in shame :laugh:


----------



## weeman

Ok i am running late for the gym now,had few things to do and about to run for the bus,but before i go,some more self whoring :lol:

Clip is from a better angle at the Dundee show,my dad videod this version,i uploaded it last night.

I'm part pleased part cringeing watching it,likeing the changes in physique but hating the fat ass and hams (and other bits)

but anyhoo,onwards and upwards


----------



## Khaos1436114653

weeman said:


> p1ss smelling mate,p1ss smelling,most important part of any ginger insult,you musnt ever forget that.:laugh:
> 
> I'm a shaven haven now mate,only hair left on me is eyelashes and eybrows:thumbup1:


Ginger eyelashes and ginger eyebrows........no point running from it:lol: :lol:


----------



## DEJ

very quiet in here??


----------



## Greyphantom

Was thinking the same... how goes it Mr Weeman...???


----------



## weeman

DNP run,few days of turmoil,feeling like sh1te.

Nuff said.

But my face looks like one junkied up mofo and body is puuuuuulling in.


----------



## Jimmy1

yuk DNP

should feel great once you see the water drop


----------



## Khaos1436114653

DNP Junkie:lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Doh the DNP run... good luck with it mate...


----------



## Hobbio

weeman said:


> Ok i am running late for the gym now,had few things to do and about to run for the bus,but before i go,some more self whoring :lol:
> 
> Clip is from a better angle at the Dundee show,my dad videod this version,i uploaded it last night.
> 
> I'm part pleased part cringeing watching it,likeing the changes in physique but hating the fat ass and hams (and other bits)
> 
> but anyhoo,onwards and upwards


That would SO turn me if I wasn't already gay for you :whistling:


----------



## Dig

surprised mention of this bad boy has evaded this journal, burger kings new pizza burger :beer: out soon

a burger the size of 4 whoppers and topped with pepperoni, mozzarella and Tuscan pesto and marinara sauce.


----------



## Itchy Nips

Dig said:


> surprised mention of this bad boy has evaded this journal, burger kings new pizza burger :beer: out soon
> 
> a burger the size of 4 whoppers and topped with pepperoni, mozzarella and Tuscan pesto and marinara sauce.


That should help me get a few extra calories in :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i had a double quarter pounder with cheese at McDs yesterday, it's not on the menu but they do it...


----------



## Team1

Dig i fcuking hate you


----------



## Ser

Dig said:


> surprised mention of this bad boy has evaded this journal, burger kings new pizza burger :beer: out soon
> 
> a burger the size of 4 whoppers and topped with pepperoni, mozzarella and Tuscan pesto and marinara sauce.


GAAADDDZZZZZZZ!!!!! That looks gross! BOAK!


----------



## Beklet

Dig said:


> surprised mention of this bad boy has evaded this journal, burger kings new pizza burger :beer: out soon
> 
> a burger the size of 4 whoppers and topped with pepperoni, mozzarella and Tuscan pesto and marinara sauce.


That looks great!



Khaos said:


> i had a double quarter pounder with cheese at McDs yesterday, it's not on the menu but they do it...


Aye, when I worked there we did Big Macs with quarter pound burgers sometimes... :rolleye:


----------



## Linny

Hope this DNP run was better than the last for you  x


----------



## weeman

Jimmy said:


> yuk DNP
> 
> should feel great once you see the water drop


feels sh1te,have caught the cold on it too,today supposed to be the last day tho.



Khaos said:


> DNP Junkie:lol: :lol:


 :thumbup1:



Greyphantom said:


> Doh the DNP run... good luck with it mate...


cheers fella 



Hobbio said:


> That would SO turn me if I wasn't already gay for you :whistling:


can only improve your want for me:lol: :lol:


----------



## defdaz

Sh*t news on the cold but get the chicken soup in ya (bizarre old wives remedy but it works go figure) mate.

Keep smashing it bri :thumb:


----------



## weeman

Dig said:


> surprised mention of this bad boy has evaded this journal, burger kings new pizza burger :beer: out soon
> 
> a burger the size of 4 whoppers and topped with pepperoni, mozzarella and Tuscan pesto and marinara sauce.


it was posted up a few pages back,defo gnr need to give this badboy a go at some point,only thing i can think to add to it is maybe a bit more meat:thumbup1:



Beklet said:


> That looks great!
> 
> Aye, when I worked there we did Big Macs with quarter pound burgers sometimes... :rolleye:


yeah i got Stephenc to take me to mac's one day few months ago,i was dying for a burger but when got there the chicken legend was looking good too,so i ordered chicken legend with cheese and bacon and asked the girl behind the counter to throw a cheeseburger inside the legend too lol,she did,it was fkn awesome!!



Linny said:


> Hope this DNP run was better than the last for you  x


hey hun,saw your latest pics on facebook,hoooooly sh1t,awesome:thumbup1:

Didnt really occur to me how hard this DNP run hitting till about Wed,have felt like been hit by a train:cursing:


----------



## Khaos1436114653

choo chooo


----------



## Ak_88

How long you got left on this run Weester?


----------



## Team1

Hey cock end. Up yours


----------



## Simon m

Cute Pirate Driveby:


----------



## Team1

Simon He is your spit.

Tell him to ge his elbows higher in a front double bicep for god sake! Good gunnage though. Looks a solid little bugger

:lol:


----------



## Simon m

Team1 said:


> Simon He is your spit.
> 
> Tell him to ge his elbows higher in a front double bicep for god sake! Good gunnage though. Looks a solid little bugger
> 
> :lol:


 He's six and was lifting a wheel barrow with 25kh cement bag in it!

He's also beaten Alex up:lol:


----------



## weeman

DNP run finished,feel sh1te,look leaner,that is all.


----------



## Greyphantom

Glad to see you are still with us big man... will be in touch next few days...


----------



## weeman

update.

started GH blast today,also supplying spurious update pic


----------



## hilly

nice mate. how longs the blast for 5 days, 7? any slin being used


----------



## Jem

wowsers those glutes have come in since show havent they - how lucky was I to pop in when bums were oot :confused1: I must be pyschic 

Hope you're ok :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

hilly said:


> nice mate. how longs the blast for 5 days, 7? any slin being used


thanks mate,no just running for the 5 days again,no slin.

Interested to see how will look at the end of this one as i am night and day leaner than when i ran the last one on the way into Dundee show.


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> wowsers those glutes have come in since show havent they - how lucky was I to pop in when bums were oot :confused1: I must be pyschic
> 
> Hope you're ok :thumbup1:


lol you must have your ASS-NAV switched on lol

yeah they come in a good bit more  but they still not in enough to bring smile to me junkie coupon,with 4 weeks to go come this Saturday hoping will pull them in a good percentage more,feel super duper fuked.


----------



## Greyphantom

Mate those quads are just hyoooge slabs of beef, calfs are insane and I agree with Jem, looks like your glutes and hams are coming in much better than the last show... keep on pushing it you piece of meat you... :thumb:


----------



## Jem

weeman said:


> lol you must have your ASS-NAV switched on lol
> 
> yeah they come in a good bit more  but they still not in enough to bring smile to me junkie coupon,with 4 weeks to go come this Saturday hoping will pull them in a good percentage more,feel super duper fuked.


Must have  :lol: I never miss legs ...Nav seems to have homed in on glutes now though 

well 4 weeks is a lifetime in this malarkey and there is a marked difference already :thumb: - meant to comment on the calves too but then I suppose bitterness might just give rams an excuse to post his own up and aim to claim superiority


----------



## kitt81

lookin good bri!!!


----------



## Linny

weeman said:


> update.
> 
> started GH blast today,also supplying spurious update pic


Fook me look at the bloody detail on yer calves!! :thumbup1: x


----------



## StephenC

You really need to get the head down n dial in that quad ham split mate.......

muwwhaaaaa, ya junkie looking skinny pr1ck :thumbup1:

will text shortly mate, currently doing the most important thing in the world to me right now..... eating :lol:


----------



## rs007

That leg pic is a stoater.

Surely you must be able to see now that the hard work is all but done, really is just dialing and drying.

Good spot for legs that, kinda like last night when we went up to the sunlight at the back door - physique comes alive, gives a good hint of what it will be like with tan and stage lights.

Exciting times ahead mate, keep it steering straight, all mental now.


----------



## strange_days

Brian have you got another show coming up ?

Do I take it that you will learn from last time, and "pose to the judges" rather than your friends and family ???

J


----------



## rs007

strange_days said:


> Brian have you got another show coming up ?
> 
> Do I take it that you will learn from last time, and "post to the judges" rather than your friends and family ???
> 
> J


He is doing the UKBFF British Finals next month, so lots of pressure and nerves building, but I think he will do himself and everyone else really proud.

For the record I did say to him before he went on stage to pose to everyone equally as it was very apparent in 2008 at the UKBFF Scottish in the vids he was posing to where Ser and his family were - did he listen, did he fvck :lol:

I do enjoy saying "I told you so" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## strange_days

Well make sure he listens this time then, becuase by the sound of it he needs to train himself more in the posing discipline, to do justice to all the hard work he puts in with training and drug taking and dieting.

I shall blame you Ramsay if Brian fails this time..


----------



## rs007

strange_days said:


> Well make sure he listens this time then, becuase by the sound of it he needs to train himself more in the posing discipline, to do justice to all the hard work he puts in with training and drug taking and dieting.
> 
> I shall blame you Ramsay if Brian fails this time..


PMSL he is a good poser, jsut needs to spread the love about a bit more.

I prob won't even be there the way things are going, so out of my hands!

StephenC shall be responsible :lol:


----------



## Ser

i be there so i shout abuse at him as usual...in between encouraging his competition:lol:

Told him this time i actually going to boo him....and my kecks are gonna get thrown before his class is on....so it be all on his own head how he does


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> PMSL he is a good poser, jsut needs to spread the love about a bit more.
> 
> I prob won't even be there the way things are going, so out of my hands!
> 
> StephenC shall be responsible :lol:


If you are, you can join me, Posh Will and Rilla in our room. We have a double and single bed and I'm sleeping with Will as my wife says he's lovely and posh. Rillas from Denmark and a Sex case, so you;d get lucky:thumb:


----------



## 3752

just to pop by Brain and see how the prep is going mate....things looking good....


----------



## craftybutcher

Khaos said:


> just watched your vid.......spooky that you are posing to Ennio Morricone-The ecstasy of gold, i listen to it all the time


Immortal Technique uses it in a track called "land of the gun" :wink:


----------



## weeman

have to nip to gym,will reply to posts when i come back,just needed to post up anyone trying to contact me via my mobile can they bare with me,if they not heard from me or back from me etc i aint being ignorant the thing is just being a complete cvnt again:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Greyphantom

Fvcking modern technamolology...


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> PMSL he is a good poser, jsut needs to spread the love about a bit more.
> 
> I prob won't even be there the way things are going, so out of my hands!
> 
> StephenC shall be responsible :lol:


How in the name of all that is good do I get the job of Wee-sitting on the biggest weekend of his bb'ing career?????

Oh and WTF do you mean yer not going?? There's spare seats in the lil old Stephen wagon which I seen you admiring this evening so transport is dealt with.... :lol:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> have to nip to gym,will reply to posts when i come back,just needed to post up anyone trying to contact me via my mobile can they bare with me,if they not heard from me or back from me etc i aint being ignorant the thing is just being a complete cvnt again:cursing: :cursing:


Apologies for the Freudian slip my skinny friend but by Christ have you came in a sh1tload, you've lost nearly as much as LA (who if I'm honest (sorry Rams mate) was looking in fiiine shape tonight)

oh and ffs Bri remind me to lift that spare blackberry, that's been months:cursing:

Bring on the British and hopefully a very fruitul and messy weekend:thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg

Wanted to pick your brain on DNP a bit Bri but I'll wait til after ur comp as I know you've got tunnel vision right now. Looking lean and mean mate!


----------



## weeman

Another odd pic update,i have watered up by a good 14lbs almost since last week due to starting GH blast and yesterdys cheat,i am actually 8lbs heavier today since cheating yest and water retention is comical,however when i was in gym this morning doing cardio afterwards was getting changed and caught site of my lower back,got a guy in the gym to take pic to post and show you folks,keep in mind this is as puffy as fuk,as is evident by the near zero detail in my upper back,but for those of you who wanted to see my xmas tree popping again like it used to,imagine what this looks like dried out by 10lbs and you can guess i have been busting my ass these last few weeks regardless of whats going on in real life.


----------



## RedKola

That's disgusting!.....in other words...AWESOME! :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Ridiculous!

How much you reckon theres left to come off before the finals?


----------



## Team1

That is actually disgusting. Its like a set of fcuking ribs you sick cnunt


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> That's disgusting!.....in other words...AWESOME! :thumb:


 :thumb: thanks hen! i was quite surprised when i seen it tbh!



Ak_88 said:


> Ridiculous!
> 
> How much you reckon theres left to come off before the finals?


lol cheers bud.

Its anyones guess mate,as much as needs to come off really i suppose,wont get a proper indication now for a good cpl weeks i reckon due to having been flattened to death on the DNP and now watering up beyond belief on GH blast,so its fingers crossed and hoping the plan pays off time,just gnr keep on keeping on as i am,protein is high so muscle should be safe,carbs are sensible to lowish some days as would be expected now,tho they are still higher now than they have been in past preps and am leaner than i have been in years so thats a positive.

I am hoping that as it nears the end of this coming week i will get a nice glimpse of whats lying beneath,combo between fullness and water starting to drain away,looking at the pic above if you were to go by the way my upper back looks in the pic you would be mistaken for thinking there is tonnes to come off but like i said it really is vastly water as my upper back was MUCH more detailed and dryer start of the week


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> That is actually disgusting. Its like a set of fcuking ribs you sick cnunt


cheers pr1ck,now i just need my hams n glutes in like yours and i am fukin laughing,if that happens soon you will see a much more relaxed and composed me come Nottingham as there really will be nothing else more i can have done,just need to keep on grinding till i get them tho,want that knurling you are showing in your inner hams from behind,i had it years ago and i wants it back!!!


----------



## RedKola

Anyhoo...how was your tiny pie? :lol:


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> Anyhoo...how was your tiny pie? :lol:


that was a little piece of heaven right there,was actually gnr eat the paper cup thing as well the pie tasted so damn good lmao


----------



## RedKola

LOL :lol:

After the show, I'll make you and Rab bigger versions if you like!


----------



## Narked

Good luck Bri, Hope your gonna do us scots proud  . Looking Amazing mate..


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> cheers pr1ck,now i just need my hams n glutes in like yours and i am fukin laughing,if that happens soon you will see a much more relaxed and composed me come Nottingham as there really will be nothing else more i can have done,just need to keep on grinding till i get them tho,*want that knurling you are showing in your inner hams from behind,i had it years ago and i wants it back!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Got a bundle more nippy liquid if you think it's gona be of any use to ya:confused1:
> 
> Bagged it up weeks ago to bring it down but completely slipped my mind:cursing:


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> LOL :lol:
> 
> After the show, I'll make you and Rab bigger versions if you like!


yes,yes i very much like!!!!



Narked said:


> Good luck Bri, Hope your gonna do us scots proud  . Looking Amazing mate..


thanks mate 



StephenC said:


> Got a bundle more nippy liquid if you think it's gona be of any use to ya:confused1:
> 
> Bagged it up weeks ago to bring it down but completely slipped my mind:cursing:


wouldnt hurt i guess to grab it off you next time i see you


----------



## weeman

Another pic update,taken tonight,thought may as well stick up a front shot since posted a rear shot this morning 

Water is mega evident here but starting to feel full to bursting too tho which is good fun,have had killer headache for a cpl days now tho and feel as tho like last time on blast my blood pressure must be pretty high as can feel my heart beating in my face at points during the day!


----------



## Ryan16

nice one mate quad seperations looking good! is that what that means if you can feel your pulse in places that dont have pulse bits :lol: i get this when i do heavy sets that seriously take it out of me! is it normal ? lol


----------



## weeman

Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate quad seperations looking good! is that what that means if you can feel your pulse in places that dont have pulse bits :lol: i get this when i do heavy sets that seriously take it out of me! is it normal ? lol


i hope so mate,my head is firmly buried in the sand for 4 weeks so i am ignoring it :lol:


----------



## Ryan16

weeman said:


> i hope so mate,my head is firmly buried in the sand for 4 weeks so i am ignoring it :lol:


im sure it is, 4 weeks out already mate damn that went fast :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Mate you make me sick... posting these pics up thinking you are all that... and kicking **** all over the place proving you are... looking much better vs same time ish last time... seeing the lower back coming in is awesome... keep your head in the game (sure shameful or less dig at high school musical) and get well dialled in... looking good so far mate... :thumb:


----------



## strange_days

Look awesome Brian, stick at it, good luck for the Brits !


----------



## 3752

weeman said:


> Another pic update,taken tonight,thought may as well stick up a front shot since posted a rear shot this morning
> 
> Water is mega evident here but starting to feel full to bursting too tho which is good fun,have had killer headache for a cpl days now tho and feel as tho like last time on blast my blood pressure must be pretty high as can feel my heart beating in my face at points during the day!


looking good at the 4 weeks out mark mate.....keep your head down and nail it for the finals....all the best mate


----------



## davyb

Looking good weeman, defo alot more detailed than the dundee show and a few weeks of improvements still to go.

Stick in there bud, and all the best for the finals, will be shouting from afar!!!!


----------



## weeman

Greyphantom said:


> Mate you make me sick... posting these pics up thinking you are all that... and kicking **** all over the place proving you are... looking much better vs same time ish last time... seeing the lower back coming in is awesome... keep your head in the game (sure shameful or less dig at high school musical) and get well dialled in... looking good so far mate... :thumb:


lmao you nutter,thanks mate,just keeping on keeping on,with mild state of panic in back of mind as the days draw in 



strange_days said:


> Look awesome Brian, stick at it, good luck for the Brits !


thanks buddy 



Pscarb said:


> looking good at the 4 weeks out mark mate.....keep your head down and nail it for the finals....all the best mate


Hey Paul thanks mate,just hope these last bits of nitty gritty come off in time and that i dont fuk it all up in the last week as usual!



davyb said:


> Looking good weeman, defo alot more detailed than the dundee show and a few weeks of improvements still to go.
> 
> Stick in there bud, and all the best for the finals, will be shouting from afar!!!!


Cheers Davy appreciate it mate  In that pic i posted i was 99.1kg vs 94.3kg on the day in Dundee,i know i wont take that added weight to the stage as water drains out in the closing weeks but would be good if i was up AND leaner,if i just manage to nail dry and full on the day i will be happy,instead of soft and full lol


----------



## 3752

weeman said:


> Hey Paul thanks mate,just hope these last bits of nitty gritty come off in time and that i dont fuk it all up in the last week as usual!


there is no Hope mate you make it happen......and don't try new things in the last week to gain 1% better condition if the risk is to lose 10%.....just stick with what you are doing mate nothing fancy...


----------



## rs007

Pscarb said:


> there is no Hope mate you make it happen......and don't try new things in the last week to gain 1% better condition if the risk is to lose 10%.....just stick with what you are doing mate nothing fancy...


Completely agree 

Hard work is done mate, jsut keep cruising those last bits off, and don't get creative, all will be well


----------



## weeman

Pscarb said:


> there is no Hope mate you make it happen......and don't try new things in the last week to gain 1% better condition if the risk is to lose 10%.....just stick with what you are doing mate nothing fancy...






rs007 said:


> Completely agree
> 
> Hard work is done mate, jsut keep cruising those last bits off, and don't get creative, all will be well


yep guys that is my train of thought,well mostly obviously i have my periods of panic during the day when i conjure up all sorts of stupidity,but sack it and remember to learn how tits up its gone in the past trying to push things too hard to achieve a small step.

Problem with the last week is dont have anything thats actually properly worked yet,managed to nail fullness properly for first time ever this year in Dundee but was still soft looking,but in saying that i wasnt really lean enough so obviously that wont have helped.

Plan this time around is to perhaps do large carb up day (circa 1k carbs)3 days out and taper them down in steps with each day closer to show.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice work weeslut...

Looking sick buddy

Keep on chugging

xx


----------



## Jimmy1

your too critical brian

you always look full and lean from my viewpoint

and far too handsome to be a bb'er


----------



## 3752

weeman said:


> Plan this time around is to perhaps do large carb up day (circa 1k carbs)3 days out and taper them down in steps with each day closer to show.


sounds like a plan to me this will give the body time to re-address any water that is held....just don't taper to much to soon as you are not a 100lb bodybuilder..


----------



## rs007

Jimmy said:


> your too critical brian
> 
> you always look full and lean from my viewpoint
> 
> *and far too handsome to be a bb'er*


PMSL I bet he believed you as well. Right up until you went too far in the last line, plainly obvious you are just taking the pis$ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Uriel

with your shape bri if it come to a last day or 3 choice of fullness or dryness - err on the side of dryness.

BTW - that christmas tree is fuking stinking looking you alien c unt lol

coming in nicely mate


----------



## weeman

mick_the_brick said:


> Nice work weeslut...
> 
> Looking sick buddy
> 
> Keep on chugging
> 
> xx


cheers mate x



Jimmy said:


> your too critical brian
> 
> you always look full and lean from my viewpoint
> 
> and far too handsome to be a bb'er


nah mate never rest on the laurels,even if i was a walking anatomy chart which i am not i still wouldnt be happy lol

or at least not until after the show then look back at the pics and think wow i actually looked ok :lol:



Pscarb said:


> sounds like a plan to me this will give the body time to re-address any water that is held....just don't taper to much to soon as you are not a 100lb bodybuilder..


cheers mate will defo keep this in mind,the size of steps i have decided on yet but was thinking maybe 200g increments down till day before,tho guess will have to play it by eye and see how things look.

Or on the other side of the coin if i get to the Monday before the show and i look dry,lean and full enough i wont change a thing food wise,just water manip 



rs007 said:


> PMSL I bet he believed you as well. Right up until you went too far in the last line, plainly obvious you are just taking the pis$ :lol: :lol: :lol:


thanks bitch,just cos i am the ugly one in this duo dont mean you gotta keep on reminding a *****. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

Uriel said:


> with your shape bri if it come to a last day or 3 choice of fullness or dryness - err on the side of dryness.
> 
> BTW - that christmas tree is fuking stinking looking you alien c unt lol
> 
> coming in nicely mate


thanks mate,i just wanna dry out properly this time so badly,fingers crossed i manage it,its the most nerve wracking fkn bit and i hate it!!! lol


----------



## weeman

pic update,sweating my sack of doing cardio this morning.

posting the pic for no other reason than to check that fkn tricep out :lol: :lol:


----------



## craftybutcher

weeman said:


> pic update,sweating my sack of doing cardio this morning.
> 
> posting the pic for no other reason than to check that fkn tricep out ...and BO hole :wink: :lol: :lol:


: :tongue:


----------



## Team1

***


----------



## weeman

flanagan said:


> : :tongue:


nope sorry mate,thats where my lats tore my tshirt due to my awesomeness.

my story,i'm sticking with it.



Team1 said:


> ***


love you bitch.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

weeman said:


> pic update,sweating my sack of doing cardio this morning.
> 
> posting the pic for no other reason than to check that fkn tricep out :lol: :lol:


what tricep ?? :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

ko ya ****in machine  lookin freaky deaky brian :thumb:

excuse me for asking as i havent been following this journal as much as i'd like but what are you doing right now in terms of bodybuilding ? are you preping for a show ? if yes, then what one and how far out etc ?

excuse me for asking as i havnt been following much

:beer: :beer: :beer: :bounce:


----------



## Team1

He's doing the Brits same as me punk

Here's a video of Bri tonight - 23 days out having a go at 165lb (75kg) db's

What a fud


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> He's doing the Brits same as me punk
> 
> Here's a video of Bri tonight - 23 days out having a go at 165lb (75kg) db's
> 
> What a fud


that is ****ing insaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaane !

brian you are a ****in maniac lol ! your a monster, a ****in creature made up in a laboratory by scientists !

i'm truely scared of you brian :thumb: :thumb : :lol: :lol: :lol: :bounce:


----------



## Ak_88

Brothers never gonna grow on 2 rep sets, come on Weeman you know this!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hobbio

Has anyone else noticed that all the related/suggested vids are gay rights and hitler?


----------



## Team1

Hobbio said:


> Has anyone else noticed that all the related/suggested vids are gay rights and hitler?


How the hell did that happen

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> He's doing the Brits same as me punk
> 
> Here's a video of Bri tonight - 23 days out having a go at 165lb (75kg) db's
> 
> What a fud


PMSL at the search tags :lol:



> Tags:
> 
> Gay rights Hitler Douche bag


----------



## Hobbio

Ahahahaha :lol:


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> He's doing the Brits same as me punk
> 
> Here's a video of Bri tonight - 23 days out having a go at 165lb (75kg) db's
> 
> What a fud


cheers for posting you ringpiece 



Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> that is ****ing insaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaane !
> 
> brian you are a ****in maniac lol ! your a monster, a ****in creature made up in a laboratory by scientists !
> 
> i'm truely scared of you brian :thumb: :thumb : :lol: :lol: :lol: :bounce:


lol calm yourself daz! am a harmless wee ginge!



Ak_88 said:


> Brothers never gonna grow on 2 rep sets, come on Weeman you know this!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


lol true mate true but they were brand new delivered to the gym tonight,our mate Wullie had first shot of them on incline bench and he rattled out a full set of 10 i think it was,did it like they were nothing!

So i couldnt stand there and not give them a go,and in my head it made perfect sense to shoulder press them as we were training delts tonight :lol: tell you what those bastrds are HUGE,they measure 24'' in width each bell,wasnt realising that part before pressing them,after they handed them to me and i began to get to the bottom of the first rep it became apparent that i was having to keep my arms out wider to avoid my head and then at the top of the rep you cant bring them in very close so arms felt as if they were in a slightly unnatural position the whole way thru rep.

But hey,cant complain for almost 3 weeks out think it safe to say strength hanging on in there:thumb:

Think i pressed same weight bells for 5-6 reps for shoulders back in old gym cpl years back,so will be looking to get full sets with them once back into offseason properly 



Team1 said:


> How the hell did that happen
> 
> :lol:


you @rsebag


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

lol mate that picture of you doing cardio you look like the angryest hardman i have ever seen. The insanely muscled arms just add to the image of a psycho lol ! i certainly wouldnt want to get on the wrong side of you fs !

love you love you 

lol only teasing


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> lol mate that picture of you doing cardio you look like the angryest hardman i have ever seen. The insanely muscled arms just add to the image of a psycho lol ! i certainly wouldnt want to get on the wrong side of you fs !
> 
> love you love you
> 
> lol only teasing


Dazz

On scale of 1 to 10, 1 being the least, and 10 being the most - just how much do you want to suck Brians cock? :whistling:


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> Dazz
> 
> On scale of 1 to 10, 1 being the least, and 10 being the most - just how much do you want to suck Brians cock? :whistling:


Judging by his avi - I think he already has


----------



## rs007

Jem said:


> Judging by his avi - I think he already has


 :lol:

And come to think about it, he did mention something in the latest ginger abuse thread about having had an affair with a ginger :lol:

Dazz, Brian forcing you down on his rancid ginger penis does not constitute "an affair" - its mouth rape mate, plain and simple

:lol:


----------



## craftybutcher

Team1 said:


> He's doing the Brits same as me punk
> 
> Here's a video of Bri tonight - 23 days out having a go at 165lb (75kg) db's
> 
> What a fud


Meh, partials. :wink:



Hobbio said:


> Has anyone else noticed that all the related/suggested vids are gay rights and hitler?


You know suggested videos are from what you have been recently viewing right?

BUSTED!


----------



## weeman

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> lol mate that picture of you doing cardio you look like the angryest hardman i have ever seen. The insanely muscled arms just add to the image of a psycho lol ! i certainly wouldnt want to get on the wrong side of you fs !
> 
> love you love you
> 
> lol only teasing


lmao daz your off your head mate! lol i'm about as hard as wet tissue paper,i just have the head of a p1ssed of from dieting for about 22 weeks bodybuilder 



rs007 said:


> :lol:
> 
> And come to think about it, he did mention something in the latest ginger abuse thread about having had an affair with a ginger :lol:
> 
> Dazz, Brian forcing you down on his rancid ginger penis does not constitute "an affair" - its mouth rape mate, plain and simple
> 
> :lol:


he loves it,no matter what he says,i know he loves it.


----------



## RedKola

Yeah, he's a bit of a pussy......

cat, is oor Brian  :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

Glad you clarified that RK, cos I was going to say well after all you are what you eat...


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> Dazz
> 
> On scale of 1 to 10, 1 being the least, and 10 being the most - just how much do you want to suck Brians cock? :whistling:


 NEGATIVE 10 !

would rather lick rajor blades and then lick lemons than see brians shrivelled up shlong !

My feelings to brian and about his physique are purely in admiration and 0% sexual ! .....well maybe 0.5% sexual  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: jk lol :thumbup1:

dont be jelous RS i love you to :thumb:

the face of a bodybuilder that has dieted for 22weeks =

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://thecrossoverbasketball.com/blog/Grumpy%252520face%252520Mark.jpg&imgrefurl=http://picsdigger.com/keyword/grumpy%2520people/&usg=__wCOTr4AfIuWm3FskvhrM4ij96T0=&h=911&w=643&sz=102&hl=en&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=rnJ8h30dGiy0xM:&tbnh=131&tbnw=90&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dgrumpy%2Bface%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1B3GGGL_enGB345GB345%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D543%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=437&vpy=75&dur=1975&hovh=267&hovw=189&tx=107&ty=171&ei=JRKTTOv9MIuOjAfEv42qBQ&oei=HBKTTJq3HdSEswa_2IiGCQ&esq=3&page=1&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0

lols :beer:


----------



## Greyphantom

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> NEGATIVE 10 !
> 
> would rather lick rajor blades and then lick lemons than see brians shrivelled up shlong !


Not a member of the AL then, else one would not say its all that shrivelled... just ask his wife... and neighbours... ok pretty much anyone in scotland... and england... (not sure if hes made it to wales yet) :thumb:


----------



## weeman

bunch of headcases :lol:

back shot taken yesterday morning,back is never going to be a strong bodypart for me but this is prob about the best its looked yet 

22 days to go,just keep plodding away and pulling things in more.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

weeman said:


> bunch of headcases :lol:
> 
> back shot taken yesterday morning,back is never going to be a strong bodypart for me but this is prob about the best its looked yet
> 
> 22 days to go,just keep plodding away and pulling things in more.


lookin solid mate 

yeh you keep pulling and pushing buttons and you'll be sorted :thumb: :tongue:

just make sure its not in a bus or a plane that you've hijacked lol !


----------



## Team1

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> lookin solid mate
> 
> yeh you keep pulling and pushing buttons and you'll be sorted :thumb: :tongue:
> 
> just make sure its not in a bus or a plane that you've hijacked lol !


Daz im going to come to Rutherglen and burn down your house and smash your computer into tiny little pieces if i have to read another one of your stupid posts

Try explaining that to your family....

"Daz...why did that very angry junkie with a tan just storm on here and jump up and down on your Computer then try to set fire to the curtains?"

...you will have to explain its your fault for saying stupid things once too often and tipping an irate Ayrshire tattie howker over the edge

You have been warned!!!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Daz im going to come to Rutherglen and burn down your house and smash your computer into tiny little pieces if i have to read another one of your stupid posts
> 
> Try explaining that to your family....
> 
> "Daz...why did that very angry junkie with a tan just storm on here and jump up and down on your Computer then try to set fire to the curtains?"
> 
> ...you will have to explain its your fault for saying stupid things once too often and tipping an irate Ayrshire tattie howker over the edge
> 
> You have been warned!!!


You back off - back the FVCK OFF!!!!

Dazz might be a mongo-horse, but he is one of our own - you guys kiss and make up right now, there will be no smashing of computers - not on my shift!!!


----------



## Team1

The Mong-Horse needs blinkering, whipping and severe electro-shock therapy to the brain


----------



## RedKola

LMFAO @ Mongo-horse! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Belter :lol:


----------



## Big Dawg

What's the highest dose you normally go up to with clen mate?


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> You back off - back the FVCK OFF!!!!
> 
> Dazz might be a mongo-horse, but he is one of our own - you guys kiss and make up right now, there will be no smashing of computers - not on my shift!!!


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :thumb: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Team1 said:


> The Mong-Horse needs blinkering, whipping and severe electro-shock therapy to the brain


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb ::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :bounce:


----------



## StephenC

Brian, by far the best I've seen your back look mate, how's the detail and thickness looking in the RDB and twisting 3/4 shots?


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Daz im going to come to Rutherglen and burn down your house and smash your computer into tiny little pieces if i have to read another one of your stupid posts
> 
> Try explaining that to your family....
> 
> "Daz...why did that very angry junkie with a tan just storm on here and jump up and down on your Computer then try to set fire to the curtains?"
> 
> ...you will have to explain its your fault for saying stupid things once too often and tipping an irate Ayrshire tattie howker over the edge
> 
> You have been warned!!!





rs007 said:


> You back off - back the FVCK OFF!!!!
> 
> Dazz might be a mongo-horse, but he is one of our own - you guys kiss and make up right now, there will be no smashing of computers - not on my shift!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



StephenC said:


> Brian, by far the best I've seen your back look mate, how's the detail and thickness looking in the RDB and twisting 3/4 shots?


cheers mate,everything seems to be poking thru well enough just extremely flat at mo so holds no impact when i look at pics of it,bodyweight dropped by half pound overnight and seem to be able to see yet another difference compared to that pic,as long as it keeps getting tighter i will stop panicing.

well i wont stop panicing but i will calm slightly lol


----------



## weeman

another shot from yesterday,again super flat but you get the drift


----------



## Greyphantom

yeah mate def flat but that will fill out and then BAM baby... looking way better than previous comp mate, the back alone is leaps and bounds along... same with the hams big man... keep working on them and you know they will just leap out at the judges (who you will be posing to at least as equally as to the weeman appreciation club wont you  )... front wise you have also made improvements there, much more striated to my eyes... keep your eyes on the prize buddy and dont fvck it up... keep on keeping on mate, what youre doing is working awesomely...


----------



## hilly

Bri, that shot is awesome pal, very impressive, looking forward to seeing u up their on stage in nottingham, you shall here me shouting


----------



## Team1

Just quick post to say i have a deep rooted hatred for Weeman unmatched by anything else in the Massiverse


----------



## weeman

Greyphantom said:


> yeah mate def flat but that will fill out and then BAM baby... looking way better than previous comp mate, the back alone is leaps and bounds along... same with the hams big man... keep working on them and you know they will just leap out at the judges (who you will be posing to at least as equally as to the weeman appreciation club wont you  )... front wise you have also made improvements there, much more striated to my eyes... keep your eyes on the prize buddy and dont fvck it up... keep on keeping on mate, what youre doing is working awesomely...


cheers mate,going to do a mock run this coming week see how things looking,will start depleting sunday and carbing up on wed,hopefully have a bit better perspective of how i will look for 3 weeks time and also if planned carb up method will work for me or not.

Also added bonus of mock run pulling me in more as well 



hilly said:


> Bri, that shot is awesome pal, very impressive, looking forward to seeing u up their on stage in nottingham, you shall here me shouting


thanks hilly,hopefully get a chance to stop and chat to you this time!



Team1 said:


> Just quick post to say i have a deep rooted hatred for Weeman unmatched by anything else in the Massiverse


mate,i'd love to hate you back,but you looked soooooooo fukable on that stepper tonight with your short shorts on and skin tight red vest top on,a man just cant hate another man who looks good in short shorts and a red vest,a man can only feel lust for another man wearing that sort of get up.



ruaidhri said:


> chest, calves and obliques= wow!
> 
> good luck mate! :thumb:


thanks buddy


----------



## Mark23

finally made it on here mate laptop up and working again tf . looking good in pics mate on the right track


----------



## weeman

Mark23 said:


> finally made it on here mate laptop up and working again tf . looking good in pics mate on the right track


hey mate!  good to see you here  gotta get one of these going for when you take the plunge in the new year mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Mark23

just cant wait to get back training then i can get u rab n ramsey to get me on the right track to getting to that stage 1 day


----------



## RedKola

Hi Mark  :thumb:

Rab looks real miserable every time I see him, you been bumming him without the lube again? :confused1:


----------



## Mark23

Hiya

Maybe hes missing me and ramsey n brian just aint doing it for him while im not fit ha ha


----------



## winger

I showed this pic to a thicker girl at work on our break and she said, "I don't like that look".

I love this pic and it looks awesome weeman! Some people just cant appreciate hard work, I can, just not willing to do it. :beer:


----------



## SK-XO

^girls don't tend to like any fkn "muscle" these days, weeman is jacked in tht pic, wouldn't mind being that size and condition at all! shredded and very very good physique.


----------



## winger

I have a river home and have been going for decades. The guys that get the girls have a six pack of which I do not!

I hate you weeman! :ban:


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> mate,i'd love to hate you back,but you looked soooooooo fukable on that stepper tonight with your short shorts on and skin tight red vest top on,a man just cant hate another man who looks good in short shorts and a red vest,a man can only feel lust for another man wearing that sort of get up.


That's real love, not ghey, just pure love for a hot twink:lol:


----------



## weeal

looking dynamite weeman.looks like this could be your best showing yet.

just mind keep the heid for the last couple o weeks and dont do anything

kamikaze. 

biddy(need to change me username)


----------



## weeman

winger said:


> I showed this pic to a thicker girl at work on our break and she said, "I don't like that look".
> 
> I love this pic and it looks awesome weeman! Some people just cant appreciate hard work, I can, just not willing to do it. :beer:


lol i tend to get this a lot from 'thicker' girls,theres a woman works in my local shop,she is 24 and without a word of a lie i thought she was older than me,thought she must be hitting 40 at least,she is same height as me but must outweigh me by a good 70lbs of lard,i was in the shop just after i won my class at that last show and was wearing a musclevest,full of carbs and feeling good,she looked at me and said i think you look disgusting,normally i brush it off but she had been grating me for weeks,about a month before that she had told me how her kids had been labeled clinically obese,they are 4 and 6 year old kids she got,both are horrendously fat for their age,feel pity for them as its their mothers ignorance thats put them in that state.

I looked at her and was about to answer when she then went on to tell me how i am going to end up in an early grave with what i am doing to myself and its not good for you,looking like that isnt healthy with all the things it can do to you.

:confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

'have you taken a fukin look at yourself hen?have you taken a look at what you've done to your kids,your moaning for pity in here every night about wanting to lose weight and how the doctor says your kids are fat yet the first thing you do is hit the kebab shop on the way home,its people like you that do my head in,i work damn hard to look the way i do and you dont have the first clue what it takes,so dont try and patronise me about early graves,the only one of us dying young is gnr be you,dont kid yourself'

she looked as if i had just sh1t in her hands,the cheeky fat cow. :lol: :lol:



SK-XO said:


> ^girls don't tend to like any fkn "muscle" these days, weeman is jacked in tht pic, wouldn't mind being that size and condition at all! shredded and very very good physique.


cheers mate,but plenty women go for guys with muscle,plenty say they dont like it then change their tunes when they get a chance to get their hands on it 



weeal said:


> looking dynamite weeman.looks like this could be your best showing yet.
> 
> just mind keep the heid for the last couple o weeks and dont do anything
> 
> kamikaze.
> 
> biddy(need to change me username)


hey mate nice to see you here 

yep gnr try and firmly keep things under control,if not Rams will tazer my ass till i see sense.


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> lol i tend to get this a lot from 'thicker' girls,*theres a woman works in my local shop,she is 24 and without a word of a lie i thought she was older than me,thought she must be hitting 40 at least,she is same height as me but must outweigh me by a good 70lbs of lard*,i was in the shop just after i won my class at that last show and was wearing a musclevest,full of carbs and feeling good,she looked at me and said i think you look disgusting,normally i brush it off but she had been grating me for weeks,about a month before that she had told me how her kids had been labeled clinically obese,they are 4 and 6 year old kids she got,both are horrendously fat for their age,feel pity for them as its their mothers ignorance thats put them in that state.
> 
> I looked at her and was about to answer when she then went on to tell me how i am going to end up in an early grave with what i am doing to myself and its not good for you,looking like that isnt healthy with all the things it can do to you.
> 
> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> 'have you taken a fukin look at yourself hen?have you taken a look at what you've done to your kids,your moaning for pity in here every night about wanting to lose weight and how the doctor says your kids are fat yet the first thing you do is hit the kebab shop on the way home,its people like you that do my head in,i work damn hard to look the way i do and you dont have the first clue what it takes,so dont try and patronise me about early graves,the only one of us dying young is gnr be you,dont kid yourself'
> 
> she looked as if i had just sh1t in her hands,the cheeky fat cow. :lol: :lol:
> 
> cheers mate,but plenty women go for guys with muscle,plenty say they dont like it then change their tunes when they get a chance to get their hands on it
> 
> hey mate nice to see you here
> 
> yep gnr try and firmly keep things under control,if not Rams will tazer my ass till i see sense.


Same woman you got me to flash a calve to:confused1:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Your the talk of my wee gym the now with your conditioning, keep bringing it mate:thumbup1:

p.s check yer phone ginger nuts:tongue:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Same woman you got me to flash a calve to:confused1:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Your the talk of my wee gym the now with your conditioning, keep bringing it mate:thumbup1:
> 
> p.s check yer phone ginger nuts:tongue:


the very same woman mate :lol: you've seen her in the flesh,you know what i'm talking about lol

since i have lived here,and thats going on 6 years now she must have joined every slimming club going,and you guessed it,none of them work,despite her work collegue joining the latest one with her and shedding 3st inside a few months,nah,they dont work.

fat useless lazy grub shovelling into her mouth pr1ck of a woman.

replied mate


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> the very same woman mate :lol: you've seen her in the flesh,you know what i'm talking about lol
> 
> since i have lived here,and thats going on 6 years now she must have joined every slimming club going,and you guessed it,none of them work,despite her work collegue joining the latest one with her and shedding 3st inside a few months,nah,they dont work.
> 
> fat useless lazy grub shovelling into her mouth pr1ck of a woman.
> 
> replied mate


Hoi, poor womans probably got the same problem I do, its glandular you know... The 'i'm a fat lazy cvnt' gland:lol:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Hoi, poor womans probably got the same problem I do, its glandular you know... The 'i'm a fat lazy cvnt' gland:lol:


no mate you have a genuine problem along with 'moreish' gear habit (dont worry i'm right there with ya on that one) where as she has an over active pie gland.

She's one of these idiots that drinks full sugar redbull at work and wonders why the crash after half an hour,drinks lucozade all day in her sedate non active job and wonders why she gets ever fatter despite 'hardly eating anything'.

ok its officially fat person rage day,i aint had one for a while,i pity the fat fool that looks at me wrong when i am eating my gourmet burger in an hours time.:laugh:


----------



## weeman

Hamster said:


> Looking awesome Bri :thumbup1:


thanks hammy,dont feel it at the mo tho you know how it is!

it has to be said that your avy looking pretty awesome too:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

dutch_scott said:


> looking awesum bro, keep pluggin i like ur physique alot!


hey scott cheers mate 

will throw you a pm later today RE your rep comment,didnt go according to plan,fill you in there


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> no mate you have a genuine problem along with 'moreish' gear habit (dont worry i'm right there with ya on that one) where as she has an over active pie gland.
> 
> She's one of these idiots that drinks full sugar redbull at work and wonders why the crash after half an hour,drinks lucozade all day in her sedate non active job and wonders why she gets ever fatter despite 'hardly eating anything'.
> 
> ok its officially fat person rage day,i aint had one for a while,i pity the fat fool that looks at me wrong when i am eating my gourmet burger in an hours time.:laugh:


Got my results back and there are some issues there, need to get more tests done, an ultrasound n possibly biopsy etc

Meant to say too, that last weekend after a few days of dropping all sh1t out my diet and trying as much as poss to stick to low GI carbs etc I had a kfc n then a twix and felt hypo within about half an hour:confused1:

I defo need to start reading more on insulin resistance and body types etc

All to be dealt with in due course, only one thing matters right now, you looking skinless on the British finals stage:thumb:


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Got my results back and there are some issues there, need to get more tests done, an ultrasound n possibly biopsy etc
> 
> Meant to say too, that last weekend after a few days of dropping all sh1t out my diet and trying as much as poss to stick to low GI carbs etc I had a kfc n then a twix and felt hypo within about half an hour:confused1:
> 
> I defo need to start reading more on insulin resistance and body types etc
> 
> All to be dealt with in due course, only one thing matters right now, you looking skinless on the British finals stage:thumb:


are they gnr contact you to go back for the other tests?is it soon or not know yet?

thats odd on the hypo,i get bouts of that through the year,very rarely when prepping right enough,though have done on the odd cheat day after monsterous sugar intake.

Fuk when i use slin i am lucky to get away with 10g carbs per iu without going hypo some days,sometimes need to go as high as 15g per iu,i dont half get full and hard for it tho lol


----------



## winger

weeman said:


> fat useless lazy grub shovelling into her mouth pr1ck of a woman.


So I take it you haven't hit that yet?


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> l
> 
> cheers mate,but plenty women go for guys with muscle,plenty say they dont like it then change their tunes when they get a chance to get their hands on it  .


Very true. My PA at work has gone mental (ask Rab) and keeps on trying to feel me up.

Bloody tough being hench! :lol:


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> are they gnr contact you to go back for the other tests?is it soon or not know yet?
> 
> thats odd on the hypo,i get bouts of that through the year,very rarely when prepping right enough,though have done on the odd cheat day after monsterous sugar intake.
> 
> Fuk when i use slin i am lucky to get away with 10g carbs per iu without going hypo some days,sometimes need to go as high as 15g per iu,i dont half get full and hard for it tho lol


To go in for the usual treatment asap and theyre gona take some extra bloods to run some samples, should get in this week, just need to phone n confirm an appointment time in the day clinic


----------



## Narked

Looking good bri.. I take it after yesterdays fatty hate your not in to the Fattie love ??

(thats me out of the picture  )


----------



## Spriggen

Looking amazing Bri! You have a great, very pleasing physique. Keep it up mate


----------



## Greyphantom

Weeman you fat fvcker... thought you said you have been working out :lol: :lol: j/k mate, you knows I loves ya... :thumb:

Looking peeled as ever bud... just keep on track and dont fvck it up and I think another trophy will be joining the last one... not the fat fvckers pie eating award like that cake eater either mate...


----------



## neil-gsi

Getting nice and shredded Brian, looks like you should have a nice cruise into the show, with just a bit of fine tuning to do.Any chance of a back double bicep shot? Are the glutes and hams sharp as the rest of you?

Not gay or out and just wanting to see your ass,just asking:lol:


----------



## Linny

Lovin the new pic Bri smashin condition


----------



## craftybutcher

weeman said:


> lol i tend to get this a lot from 'thicker' girls,theres a woman works in my local shop,she is 24 and without a word of a lie i thought she was older than me,thou...blah blah fat woman is jealous.


Reminds of a program I once saw where a woman was happy with being a lard eating heffalump and let her (extremely fat 8 year old) choose what he wanted for dinner as she wanted him to be happy. A moment on the lips heart attack fatty!

PS looking hawt!


----------



## Geo

looking brilliant in the pics dude, not far from the finishing line now. head up and get to it, few weeks to go.


----------



## jw007

About that time again mate..

Nothing to add, carry on :thumb:


----------



## Jsb

SK-XO said:


> ^*girls don't tend to like any fkn "muscle" these days,* weeman is jacked in tht pic, wouldn't mind being that size and condition at all! shredded and very very good physique.


no just the ones who are fat and out of shape and havn't got the dedication to stop eating cream cakes. or they have a skinny boyfriend and know your well out thier league.

some bloke at work the other day said to me a survey was done and 80% of women dont like the muscular look. i got my flex mag out found a girl in it that was in good fitness/physique shape and said this is what the other 20% look like mate.

looking godd weeman, looking forward to seeingv you at notts in a couple of weeks


----------



## Uriel

Jsb said:


> a survey was done and 80% of women dont like the muscular look. i got my flex mag out found a girl in it that was in good fitness/physique shape and said this is what the other 20% look like mate.


women lie and statistics lie ( and fat non gym going dongs would love it were true) - I mean who would really believe *for real* that a sexy woman would rather than have a fat cheesy sweaty weedy c unt pumping them?

Please


----------



## Jsb

Uriel said:


> *women lie and statistics lie* ( and fat non gym going dongs would love it were true) - I mean who would really believe *for real* that a sexy woman would rather than have a fat cheesy sweaty weedy c unt pumping them?
> 
> Please


yeah aknow.

thats why i came back with a sarcy comment tend to do that now at work to embaris people cos im not allowed to lose my temper like people who dont train cos i get roid rage apparently:thumb:


----------



## round 2

Just read through this and seen all the pics and think jammy 8astad.But know its not true. 6 years of pure effort.

GL m8


----------



## Team1

How you looking? DO you think that wee deplete blast has brought you in a bit more?

I dont have my phone with me today else i would have text you a rather long message of bad language this morning :lol:


----------



## shakey

Looking f##king awesome m8 :thumb: bloody freak lol :tongue:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> How you looking? DO you think that wee deplete blast has brought you in a bit more?
> 
> I dont have my phone with me today else i would have text you a rather long message of bad language this morning :lol:


Def brought him in, the deplete has by virtue of its actions, dropped him a good bit of water.

Grainy up the outer quads, outer arm detail gone 3D, midsection getting really shrink wrapped. Inner thigh cuts around the teardrop look dep enough to put your hands right in, and calves look chisselled.

Delts/chest as always striated and very strong points.

The slowest point is his back, but even that is moving quickly now.

Will be interesting to see him next couple of days as he fills up.

And the thing is he still has another 2.5 weeks to keep dialling away - really is just a gentle glide in now, no need to get creative!


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> Grainy up the outer quads, outer arm detail gone 3D, midsection getting really shrink wrapped. Inner thigh cuts around the teardrop look dep enough to put your hands right in, and calves look chisselled.
> 
> Delts/chest as always striated and very strong points.
> 
> The slowest point is his back, but even that is moving quickly now.
> 
> Will be interesting to see him next couple of days as he fills up.


get a room mate ! :tongue:

or a box of tissues :thumb:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

anway ****ING CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU GUYS AT THIS SHOW !

pictures ahoy please


----------



## Ryan16

yo brian hows it going ? been away on hols past week and really cant be fvcked reading through alot of pages so would be so kind to give me an all in one update  ? lol saw the pic tho and looking good mate, coming in well! good luck for rest of prep :beer:


----------



## Beklet

weeman said:


> the very same woman mate :lol: you've seen her in the flesh,you know what i'm talking about lol
> 
> since i have lived here,and thats going on 6 years now she must have joined every slimming club going,and you guessed it,none of them work,despite her work collegue joining the latest one with her and shedding 3st inside a few months,nah,they dont work.
> 
> fat useless lazy grub shovelling into her mouth pr1ck of a woman.
> 
> replied mate


Lol she sounds great, if it's any consolation, this thick/fat bird thinks you look great, and I'll be wobbling my belly at you at Notts lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark23

Alright mate how d big craig get on yest


----------



## [email protected]@-ter

Hi Weeman/Bri

Have read through most of your thread. Just wanted to say congrats on the class win, and I thought, from the few pictures I saw, that you should have had the overall too, but hey ho.

Anyway, good luck for the British mate, I am sure you will do some serious damage.

All the best.

MB


----------



## weeal

alright brian hope things are going well.not long now end is in sight am sure you

will do us jocks proud :bounce: .all the best for the coming week and next weekend njoi


----------



## weeman

thanks folks,just super duper fuked,stroll on carb up this coming tuesday 

hopefully feel bit more human and able to post again!


----------



## Team1

Banoffee slices

rice cake

1/4 ripe banana buttered

hearty squeeze of caramel oll over the top

boom


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Banoffee slices
> 
> rice cake
> 
> 1/4 ripe banana buttered
> 
> hearty squeeze of caramel oll over the top
> 
> boom


i cant pretend to hate you anymore mate,that is truelly a jem of a thing you presented to me tonight when you described the above,i am gnr nail fkn loads of those bad boys on tues,stomachs crying with anticapation,cant it be tuesday tomoz?


----------



## Linny

Hang in there WEEEEEE, will be polishin ma vocals ter holla on Saturday  x


----------



## Team1

weeman said:


> i cant pretend to hate you anymore mate,that is truelly a jem of a thing you presented to me tonight when you described the above,i am gnr nail fkn loads of those bad boys on tues,stomachs crying with anticapation,cant it be tuesday tomoz?


I was thinking. Im gonna hold out on these till the day and im sure you can reliably inform me if its good or not.....you will straight away via text cos your a pr**k.......and whether this would be best finished with a little cream on top.


----------



## big silver back

Good luck my man, i'm sure you'll do the biz there!! :thumb: Ps pmed you a few times but no reply!!! :cursing:


----------



## Ryan16

Hey mate hows it going? Good luck for the brits! Have you came to the leaness you wanted to get to?


----------



## Team1

Seen Weec*nt last night and this morning.

I think he is dying inside - which im glad of as i hate him

He has come in leaner since dundee and his glutes were looking the part this morning. abd ans serratus looking sharper too with new bits appearing that dont look human


----------



## Ryan16

Sounds like a sight to be seen, super human leaness!


----------



## Ak_88

Heres to a smooth run-in Weedude! :thumb:


----------



## winger

Update pics!


----------



## 3752

just popping in to wish you all the best for the coming week Brian...


----------



## FATBOY

best of luck buddy


----------



## Team1

Weec*nt, stephen c, mark23 (another team weean member) and myself and the bint are all staying in the premier in goldsmith st iirc....just along from venue. If drunk im sure you will be good for a sofa to crash on somewhere mate

Pitty Rammers cant maybe make it....theres space there for him


----------



## StephenC

Team1 said:


> Weec*nt, stephen c, mark23 (another team weean member) and myself and the bint are all staying in the premier in goldsmith st iirc....just along from venue. If drunk im sure you will be good for a sofa to crash on somewhere mate
> 
> Pitty Rammers cant maybe make it....theres space there for him


If anyone cannae find us just listen for people complaining about the improper use of the word cvnt and we wont be too far away:lol:

btw Rab, have you got tickets sorted yet:confused1:


----------



## Team1

No mate. Fiona phoned to try and get them a few days ago but...well..something happened...i wasnt listening....brfunction....and we didint get them. i do recall it being said its sound to get on the door or possible even pick some up on the friday at the venue? i dunno


----------



## leafman

weeman said:


> the very same woman mate :lol: you've seen her in the flesh,you know what i'm talking about lol
> 
> since i have lived here,and thats going on 6 years now she must have joined every slimming club going,and you guessed it,none of them work,despite her work collegue joining the latest one with her and shedding 3st inside a few months,nah,they dont work.
> 
> *fat useless lazy grub shovelling into her mouth pr1ck of a woman.*
> 
> replied mate


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just had a look threw ur journal mate, had a catch up, condition looking awesome mate, really impressed hope everything goes well :thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz

Good luck at the weekend Weeman, hope you and Team Weeman have a top time!


----------



## mick_the_brick

Go get it weeslut


----------



## weeman

Thanks guys n gals,tbh i just want to get it over and done with now,home life turmoil has taken its toll tho we have found a happy balance now since split so long may that continue,odd how things work out,for everyone who may wonder tho we may not have gotten on for a long time without realising just how bad things had gotten whilst together,we have found we are able to communicate and get on much better apart,we are remaining good friends and also we feel this is healthy for the kids too,reason i am stating is because we have both had many thinking that we will be hating each others guts by now and such things,not so,appreciate all the well wishes etc but our lives are moving on,we will be in each others lifes forever more and feel its the adult thing to do to remain on as pleasant a terms as poss,we have two wonderful kids and to us their happiness is more important in the bigger picture than if we were to do what many do and slip into bitter visciousness with each other.

That being said yes we have had our moments of hate since,we wouldnt be human if we hadnt lol but its blew itself out like any storm,just felt i would address this finally as i think many still dont know what to say on this front,chill people,it is possible for people to split form long termers with kids and remain completely amicable and supportive of the other 

Anyway show stuff 

Only thing i am aiming for is to hopefully break into the second day,just being in the top 10 would give me great sense of achievement just now,if i dont achieve even that then hey no biggy,it is what it is and its onwards and upwards towards the next shot around next year.

Have been carb depleting and loading hard for the past 10 days or so,today my last carb up day,feel human again but just feel pregnant lol

Travel down tomoz,santa is piloting me down,wont have online access unless using others lappys/phones so just want to say just now before i forget,thanks to everyone for the support,hope i dont do myself too bad a turn up there lol

Heres an update pic for you peeps,taken the other night at Laurens parents night,note use of primary school chair to maintain henchity even when in dieted down and shrunken state,always make full use of your surroundings peeps  :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola

Good luck - in case I don't get to wish it before you go!


----------



## big silver back

Give it socks mate, you can do it!!!! :thumb:


----------



## weeman

RedKola said:


> Good luck - in case I don't get to wish it before you go!


thanks hen x



big silver back said:


> Give it socks mate, you can do it!!!! :thumb:


butty if i had the conditon you had at your show i wouldnt be worrying anything like as much lol!!!

cheers mate


----------



## Linny

Bri if you forget anything just text me & I'll get it for you on the way up  x


----------



## Origin

See you down there Weeman!


----------



## smurphy

Good luck Weeman:thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Quality pic :thumb:

I'll keep an eye on the live updates, best of luck pal!


----------



## Simon m

Looking forward to meeting mate you there mate


----------



## DB

Team1 said:


> Weec*nt, stephen c, mark23 (another team weean member) and myself and the bint are all staying in the premier in goldsmith st iirc....just along from venue. If drunk im sure you will be good for a sofa to crash on somewhere mate
> 
> Pitty Rammers cant maybe make it....theres space there for him


Oh great all you fcukers in the same hotel as me! lol:lol:

Good luck Bri! I'll come say hello 2mrw when I find your room!


----------



## Hobbio

Good luck matey


----------



## shakey

1st i want to say sorry too hear about you & Ser breaking up(shocked) i know myself how hard these things are m8,but good to know you can remain friends 

2nd just want to wish you all the best for the weekend bud,im sure you will do us proud :thumb:


----------



## Ser

Good luck Fatboy! Enjoy it!

Lauren wanted to make your coming home gift tonight, bless her, tried to explain that Gran and Grandad would munch it before you get back...she said she would 'protect' it for you:laugh: Uh huh, we know she means protecting it in her tummy:lol:

Will have them shouting for you from here...and with how loud they are...you prob hear them above your music:thumb:

GOOOOOOO BBBRRRIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## hilly

best if luck weeman will be their cheering u on


----------



## Jem

GOOOD LUCK - I'm saving a big hug for you x :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Milky

Good luck to all in team Wee.


----------



## Ryan16

good luck mate, hope you do well and enjoy it down there  any ideas yet on post show binges ? lol


----------



## Rob68

Good luck weeman..... :thumb:

oh and after the show...... you make sure you get your ginger p1ssy smelly ar5e back up to scotland got enough of an immigrant prob in england without you adding to it.... 

:laugh::laugh:

enjoy your day weeman... :thumb:


----------



## Team1

Lets get into these C*nts

My bags are packed and i have an actual hamper of the most beautifully selected cheat food you have ever seen in your life to take with me. Spend half my wages on it


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> Oh great all you fcukers in the same hotel as me! lol:lol:


nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

:scared:


----------



## Team1

im just about to find the near pizza shop and supermarket to the premier inn

logistics n all that :lol:


----------



## MissBC

Team1 said:


> im just about to find the near pizza shop and supermarket to the premier inn
> 
> logistics n all that :lol:


there is a big tesco express about 5min walk from the premier inn


----------



## Rossco700

All the best Bri, smash it up good styleeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rs007

MissBC said:


> there is a big tesco express about 5min walk from the premier inn


Pffftttt walk

those guys will be in no fit state to walk - drunk or exhausted - or both :lol:


----------



## Team1

w have a car :lol:

i notice there is a buffet gaff across the road from the halls!!!! aong with a pizza hut and subway.


----------



## StephenC

Plenty of food places just 2 mins away mate... I'm a crack expert at eating up and experienced in the area pmsl


----------



## weeal

best of luck for the weekend weeman.go and show them some real scottish beef


----------



## Uriel

weeman said:


> Thanks guys n gals,tbh i just want to get it over and done with now,home life turmoil has taken its toll tho we have found a happy balance now since split so long may that continue,odd how things work out,for everyone who may wonder tho we may not have gotten on for a long time without realising just how bad things had gotten whilst together,we have found we are able to communicate and get on much better apart,we are remaining good friends and also we feel this is healthy for the kids too,reason i am stating is because we have both had many thinking that we will be hating each others guts by now and such things,not so,appreciate all the well wishes etc but our lives are moving on,we will be in each others lifes forever more and feel its the adult thing to do to remain on as pleasant a terms as poss,we have two wonderful kids and to us their happiness is more important in the bigger picture than if we were to do what many do and slip into bitter visciousness with each other.
> 
> That being said yes we have had our moments of hate since,we wouldnt be human if we hadnt lol but its blew itself out like any storm,just felt i would address this finally as i think many still dont know what to say on this front,chill people,it is possible for people to split form long termers with kids and remain completely amicable and supportive of the other


Blah blah blah - what a load of PC sh1te...............are you on some secret show prep using fuking new super clomid?

Bro, you'll feel much better if you just say it......................go on, say the words...............

"Ser is a snake with t1ts":lol: :lol: :lol:

Only joking Ser:laugh:

Still love ya both, as you both know xxxxxxxx:beer:

Do it Brian:thumbup1:


----------



## Geo

good luck dude.


----------



## rs007

Alright you ginger cvnt

I'll say the same more or less in here as I said in Rabs journal just then - get down there, chill, and relax. When tomorrow comes ABOVE ALL ELSE ENJOY YOURSELF!!!!

Always remember where you are, what you have achieved just getting there, this is you living the life we always spoke about (but never really believed we'd ever actually do) going back 10, 15 years.

Just keep the head, the aim is to get to that 2nd day mate, youve got it in you, keep tightening in the way you are, DONT let yourself flatten out, and don't do anything stupid. Polish your posing. And, when you are up there, give the judges 90% of your attention! But, still milk fvck out of it mate, be confident, strut, enjoy every second.

Fvcking missing you already you cock, some cvnt from the crew better keep me updated via text or I swear I will take some fvcking scalps when yous all get back up here!


----------



## Team1

im taking my laptop mate but if you add me on facebook ill be sure to post updates and pics etc as i can just upload to FB from my phone

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=100001076273786


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> im taking my laptop mate but if you add me on facebook ill be sure to post updates and pics etc as i can just upload to FB from my phone
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=100001076273786


Superb mate - I don't use facebook but the missus does - I'll get her to add you if you and her aren't connected already!

Don't be updating it if it means extra stress though, let mark or fiona do it - youve got a job to do mate.


----------



## StephenC

rs007 said:


> Alright you ginger cvnt
> 
> I'll say the same more or less in here as I said in Rabs journal just then - get down there, chill, and relax. When tomorrow comes ABOVE ALL ELSE ENJOY YOURSELF!!!!
> 
> Always remember where you are, what you have achieved just getting there, this is you living the life we always spoke about (but never really believed we'd ever actually do) going back 10, 15 years.
> 
> Just keep the head, the aim is to get to that 2nd day mate, youve got it in you, keep tightening in the way you are, DONT let yourself flatten out, and don't do anything stupid. Polish your posing. And, when you are up there, give the judges 90% of your attention! But, still milk fvck out of it mate, be confident, strut, enjoy every second.
> 
> *Fvcking missing you already you cock, some cvnt from the crew better keep me updated via text or I swear I will take some fvcking scalps when yous all get back up here![/*QUOTE]
> 
> I'd do it if you ever replied ya gigantic fingered pr1ck:tongue:
> 
> Sent you a pic, let me know if keto suitable and i'll drop off as many as you need when i pick up weeslut:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

StephenC said:


> I'd do it if you ever replied ya gigantic fingered pr1ck:tongue:
> 
> Sent you a pic, let me know if keto suitable and i'll drop off as many as you need when i pick up weeslut:thumbup1:


I thought you were just trying to wind me up :lol: :lol: :lol:

So I went in a huff, cried a little, and ignored pmsl

Mate, on paper, yes, keto suitable, but in reality no, I am restricting fats a little now I am in keto - to force the body to use more body fat for fuel versus dietary fat - and I reckon just one of those bad boys would blow my daily allowance to hell and back lol

I so so so want though, those things are lovely


----------



## kitt81

good luck bri!!! everything crossed for ya!! hope y,all have a good weekend on and off the stage lol!!! big hugs!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rs007

In fact Stephen, you should take a pile down there with you in a cool box, with a fry pan and portable gas burner, get some cooked up for the troops on Sunday once it is all done!!!


----------



## JB74

best of luck weeman:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## rs007

He didn't make it to 2nd day Colin - its not that he looked bad - just that the standard in the class was stratospheric, a lot of top tier physiques.

Spoke to him earlier, but he is totally upbeat, he doesn't mind being pushed out when the talent is clearly way beyond his own currently - and is in a great mood cos now he can relax, chill - and EAT!!!

Plus concentrate on Rab fully now.

Think it has been a good experience for him regardless, sometimes, it is good to see not only how far you have come - but how far you still have to go, if you know what I mean? Me, it would demotivate, make me want to give up - Brian is different though, having now stood next to these guys he knows firmly what direction he needs to go in, and I know for a fact he has collated some top notch tips for that final 3ish days in... found stuff that works excellent, and some stuff that works sh1t - but knowing one is just as important as knowing the other.

What people need to remember, is Brian himself is still relatively new to this, and not exactly a genetic freak with respect to growth genetics - better than many - but not top tier, he has had to fight to build - and fight harder to maintain recently - every pound he has on that frame of his, and all on a budget that would make most competing guys hyperventilate if they thought that was all they had to work with.

So, I have absolutely no doubt that Brian is going to be fired up off the back of this, and, with a few things hopefully falling into place personally, will be in a good position to move forward - exciting times ahead I wager


----------



## Rob68

Nice post rams....


----------



## rs007

So, to summarise

He got shagged

dry


----------



## exellented

not so good but still made it to the finals still good going !

rams you know how big craig got on ??


----------



## Rob68

rs007 said:


> So, to summarise
> 
> He got shagged
> 
> dry


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ....you tw4t.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

exellented said:


> not so good but still made it to the finals still good going !
> 
> rams you know how big craig got on ??


I haven't heard yet, I would IMAGINE he got through as his physique is superb, but, this IS the British, and the Inters is sometimes one of the toughest classes with respect to range of physiques etc.

Anyone else heard?


----------



## Hobbio

Getting there was an achievement, more than most will ever manage. Well done mate, when you get to read this.

Now BIIIINGE!!


----------



## Jem

just saw the pics ...he WAS 194 wasnt he ...onstage with Haroldas ? ...in fact, on stage with a bunch of mass monsters ! tough, tough line up - was gonna post bri's picks but I've lost them :confused1:

this means no one is safe tomorrow right :lol: :lol: :lol: bri + carbs = Oh My :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

Good Luck pal...


----------



## rs007

Pelayo said:


> Good Luck pal...


Pmsl, you smoking crack??? He's out lolol

All the luck in the world won't do him much good now:lol:


----------



## Hobbio

He means with the rebound.... :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Pelayo said:


> Good Luck pal...


Come out of pelly world every now n then thomas....:laugh:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Looking forward to pictures well done Brian.


----------



## Tommy10

rs007 said:


> Pmsl, you smoking crack??? He's out lolol
> 
> All the luck in the world won't do him much good now:lol:





RJ68 said:


> Come out of pelly world every now n then thomas....:laugh:


lisen, i read a couple of pages b4 i posted good luck..were does it say hes out??? :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## JB74

well wotever the result he fought with the best:beer:


----------



## Rossco700

Pelayo said:


> lisen, i read a couple of pages b4 i posted good luck..were does it say hes out??? :confused1: :confused1:


 Crack + Pelayo = No Good:lol:


----------



## Jem

I have tagged ser in all of the pics of bri so she will have them on her facebook profile now ...she can post them here LMAO xx


----------



## Ser

Thanks chicky, txt'd him to say i couldn't find any, so he be chuffed I'm sure he owes you and me reps for this:whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Ser

more to come.....Thanks Jem


----------



## Ser

...


----------



## Tommy10

Rossco700 said:


> Crack + Pelayo = No Good:lol:


shut it JED-HEAD.... :lol: :lol:

Great pics Jem/ Ser :thumb:


----------



## BillC

Great pics , looked awesome Weeslut.

PS. Can you not ban Manc's from this journal??


----------



## avril

he certainly doesnt look out of place on stage there...hes not out of his league there....going by the pics..he was just unfortunate that he had a class that was the creme de la creme..

well done brian...xx


----------



## Raptor

Looking awesome mate! How many comps do you do? Must be tough dieting up and down all the time...


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

lookin great brian 

that haroldas guy is a joke isnt he  its like an ifbb pro standing next to amatuer level guys !

crazy stuff !

i think your shape and overall package puts you second to that haroldas guy, theres guys that are bigger than you but your shape and posing beats them so i think haroldas 1st then you 2nd or 3rd 

looking fantastic mate   very slim waist in your front double bi shot  very impressive


----------



## smurphy

As Avril said, does not look out of place at all. The guy on the right with the tats is a monster!


----------



## Uriel

I actually think bri looks good in that comany.....I was prepairing to look for a wee slither of a man behind a giant calf but not so. Little bit more size and he'll be well innit


----------



## Rob68

BillC said:


> PS. Can you not ban Manc's from this journal??


Pr1ck....


----------



## Rob68

avril said:


> he certainly doesnt look out of place on stage there...hes not out of his league there....going by the pics..he was just unfortunate that he had a class that was the creme de la creme..
> 
> well done brian...xx





Uriel said:


> I actually think bri looks good in that comany.....I was prepairing to look for a wee slither of a man behind a giant calf but not so. Little bit more size and he'll be well innit


Agree with these...held his own up there by the look of the pics...


----------



## shakey

Well Done Bri,you deffo dont look out of place in that line up & not licking ass or anything but i think you have a much more pleasing physique than some of the slightly bigger guys.

:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Good job Weeman!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

well done Bri......


----------



## yummymummy79

Well I had the pleasure of meeting the man himself for the first time today, didn't get to talk a lot but was good all the same! Hope you enjoyed the inevitable foodfest and maybe I'll get to see you again there next year!


----------



## dingosteve

Looks in great shape heading in right direction , keep pushing pal!


----------



## RedKola

yummymummy79 said:


> Well I had the pleasure of meeting the man himself for the first time today, didn't get to talk a lot but was good all the same! Hope you enjoyed the inevitable foodfest and maybe I'll get to see you again there next year!


It's ok to say that he's a bawbag!  He knows it anyway! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well done Bri!!!  Pics look good! Onwards and upwards!!! :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10

well im gutted for ya pal....if people could see you in real life....the f.uckin size of ya...like the hulk walking down the street....what hope is there for anyone if u cant get placed!


----------



## Beklet

Uriel said:


> I actually think bri looks good in that comany.....I was prepairing to look for a wee slither of a man behind a giant calf but not so. Little bit more size and he'll be well innit


Ah I had the pleasure of meeting him too yesterday, before he went on stage and from what I understand, if he'd lost a couple more pounds he'd have made a lower weight class.....

Shame I didn't get time to talk much either, tbh I wanted to talk more to everyone :laugh:


----------



## Conscript

Ser said:


> more to come.....Thanks Jem


Which is Weeman? 194? Thats face it they're all deserve to be there...fcking quality size and condition... :thumb:

Well done Weeman you fcking monster :beer:


----------



## bizzlewood

Oi oi well done mate


----------



## weeal

looking cracking in the photos weeman a big well done.agree with avril certainly dont

look out of place in that line up u should be well chuffed


----------



## Jem

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:





YOU'RE ALL SHORT ..... :tongue: .....mwah xxx


----------



## Galtonator

well done Weeman


----------



## Simon m

Went out for Dinner with Brian, Rab, Steven, Mark and Fiona and Brian had really filled out. He was really too light on the day of the show, anoth 4-5kgs and he'd have done much better.

Didn't stop him having a great weekend though.

Top bloke is Weeman


----------



## defdaz

Looked amazing Bri!!

Not sure if you've ever seen weeman in glorious 1080p but here's your chance!! :thumb:


----------



## sizar

weeman looked awesome


----------



## big silver back

Its an achievment to be part of it mate, well done. I only made the second day so didn't catch you on stage, did see you a couple of rows behind me and was hoping to catch you at the end of the show but you must have left early :sad:


----------



## MissBC

Congrats on the weekend weeslut, big ups to you for being there and standing on stage!

Nice to finally meet you and was a funny night out sat LOL


----------



## strange_days

Brian mate, you look great there ! Tell you what though very difficult class that, some of those guys are huge ! Well done and keep pushing man


----------



## Greyphantom

avril said:


> he certainly doesnt look out of place on stage there...hes not out of his league there....going by the pics..he was just unfortunate that he had a class that was the creme de la creme..
> 
> well done brian...xx


I totally agree, does not look out of place at all and looked in awesome shape... could have gone either way for 2nd down I reckon, that monster with the tats though looked hard to beat...

You did us proud Bri and we cant wait to see what awaits you in the future... big big things mate...


----------



## RACK

Massive well done mate!!!


----------



## Rossco700

Totally gutted for ya mate, however on the positive side, you've already acheived more than most of us could ever dream of. Looked like a very tough class and you were still up there with the best of british.... which makes you one of them!

Looking forward to a monsterous rebound, all the best mate:thumbup1:


----------



## rs007

Pelayo said:


> *well im gutted for ya pal*....if people could see you in real life....the f.uckin size of ya...like the hulk walking down the street....what hope is there for anyone if u cant get placed!





Rossco700 said:


> *Totally gutted for ya mate*, however on the positive side, you've already acheived more than most of us could ever dream of. Looked like a very tough class and you were still up there with the best of british.... which makes you one of them!
> 
> Looking forward to a monsterous rebound, all the best mate:thumbup1:


I know you guys are just meaning the best, and prob didn't think too much about wording etc... but why are you gutted for him?

Obv he isn't around right now, prob still on way back up road, but being pretty much his non ginger (and hence superior) twin, I can pretty much speak for him and say he will be anything but gutted - so why would anyone be gutted for him?

He went into the Brits with no illusions of placing, he had hoped to get to the second day, but when seeing the amount of quality seasoned competitors in his class, new straight away it wouldn't be happening. He wasn't gutted, no one could possibly be gutted about getting pushed out of the placings by such a standard!

When I spoke to him yesterday he was hyped up, sounded buzzing from the experience.

IMO, considering he started this year on a bit of a downer because he was taking the year out when he wasn't sure if he wanted to, and then became the NE Scottish Heavywieght champion, then stood on stage with guys of that standard - shoulder to shoulder with some of the very best in the country and not looking out of place - hell, fvcking SUPERB year, amazing.

Absolutely nothing to be gutted about there, if I was in Brians shoes, I'd be delighted, buzzing, and so inspired/driven to move on with my career!!


----------



## Tommy10

rs007 said:


> I know you guys are just meaning the best, and prob didn't think too much about wording etc... but why are you gutted for him?
> 
> Obv he isn't around right now, prob still on way back up road, but being pretty much his non ginger (and hence superior) twin, I can pretty much speak for him and say he will be anything but gutted - so why would anyone be gutted for him?
> 
> He went into the Brits with no illusions of placing, he had hoped to get to the second day, but when seeing the amount of quality seasoned competitors in his class, new straight away it wouldn't be happening. He wasn't gutted, no one could possibly be gutted about getting pushed out of the placings by such a standard!
> 
> When I spoke to him yesterday he was hyped up, sounded buzzing from the experience.
> 
> IMO, considering he started this year on a bit of a downer because he was taking the year out when he wasn't sure if he wanted to, and then became the NE Scottish Heavywieght champion, then stood on stage with guys of that standard - shoulder to shoulder with some of the very best in the country and not looking out of place - hell, fvcking SUPERB year, amazing.
> 
> Absolutely nothing to be gutted about there, if I was in Brians shoes, I'd be delighted, buzzing, and so inspired/driven to move on with my career!!


shut it Frances.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

p.s i wish i had a m8 like you.... :thumb:


----------



## rs007

Pelayo said:


> shut it Frances.. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> p.s i wish i had a m8 like you.... :thumb:


Its Franc*I*s ACTUALLY.



I bet Brian wishes he had a mate like me too - fact is I hate the pis$y stinking ginger cvnt


----------



## Greyphantom

Fvcking A Rams...

Still looking for that reach around though hey...


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> Its Franc*I*s ACTUALLY.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Brian wishes he had a mate like me too - fact is I hate the pis$y stinking ginger cvnt


At the curry house, he had Goldfish Masalla - and he fvukin stank of pi55, made me sick up in my mouth:lol:


----------



## rs007

Simon m said:


> At the curry house, he had Goldfish Masalla - and he fvukin stank of pi55, made me sick up in my mouth:lol:


PMSL that will be why the people at the tables next to and behind him have fvcked off :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Damn that is a wicked cool superman shirt Brian is wearing, whats it called and who is it made by?! I.....MUST......HAVE.....ONE!!!


----------



## Ak_88

Simon m said:


> Went out for Dinner with Brian, Rab, Steven, Mark and Fiona and Brian had really filled out. He was really too light on the day of the show, anoth 4-5kgs and he'd have done much better.
> 
> Didn't stop him having a great weekend though.
> 
> Top bloke is Weeman
> 
> View attachment 44945


Christ on a bike that is one gaunt face!


----------



## weeman

hey folks

thanks for all the really awesome comments,got back a few hours ago and had to also fix pc as it broke the day i left,so just gnr make a quick post and address everyone elses posts with attention in the morning as i am super fooked just now!

Great weekend,yes got my ass handed to me big time but in that company even if i had turned up at my very best which i was far from on the day i wouldnt have stood a chance in that company,list was like a who's who of genetic freaks lol i stood at the side of the stage watching the beasts go through the compulsories with the awe of a kid (which stood beside them i felt like lol)

Few things went wrong in the last 24 hours going into the day but hey lessons learned and taken heed of,few things gnr be taken forward and tried out,after i come off stage tho buzzing from it i felt that was it for me till next year at some point,had toyed with idea of doing the UK show that Rams hopefully doing but decided at that point pretty much no way,then went out and ate,drank a bit and well lets say about 24 hours later i looked like the pics below,yes everyone says 'oh you should have seen me day after the show' well yes you really should have,i think its been said somewhere that my hams were soft,legs off etc take a dek at the pic and look at what throwing caution to the wind gets you in space of a night,so based on the hard evidence of below i wdefo WILL be doing the UK and trying out what i did,a little from the preshow disaster and a lot from the post show filling out,i am going into the show expecting nothing,this is simply gnr be an experiment,i dont have the willpower to try something out unless i have a fixed pressured goal to meet so the UK will be it for me,if it goes pear shaped,so be it,if it goes well then the way i spend the last 7-10 days will defo be changing from now on 

compare my legs in these pics below to the ones posted of me on stage


----------



## Beklet

Nice one, lol gotta love a filthy carb up - so will be seeing you back next year then?


----------



## big silver back

Whats your plans now then mate, are you sticking with the ukbff or are you gonna do some damage in nabba next year?


----------



## gym rat

congrats mate, great achievement getting to the final


----------



## Cheese

The second pic especially is a dramatic change from how your hams looked on stage.

Crazy what one night of carbs can do after depleting so long!!

Still love you even though you ignored me you b1tch


----------



## Rocho

See you in Batley mate!!


----------



## Jem

Cheese said:


> The second pic especially is a dramatic change from how your hams looked on stage.
> 
> Crazy what one night of carbs can do after depleting so long!!
> 
> Still love you even though you ignored me you b1tch


well you were sat next to us for ages - totally oblivious LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## avril

RedKola said:


> It's ok to say that he's a bawbag!  He knows it anyway! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well done Bri!!!  Pics look good! Onwards and upwards!!! :thumb:


he be a fat bawbag now lol


----------



## Cheese

Jem said:


> well you were sat next to us for ages - totally oblivious LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


Must have been about an hour before i realised who you all were. I was sat behind Baz and Bri for even longer then that. Couldn't tell who it was from the back of his head, i remember pointing and saying to my mate, he's got a big head. lol :lol:


----------



## Jem

Cheese said:


> Must have been about an hour before i realised who you all were. I was sat behind Baz and Bri for even longer then that. Couldn't tell who it was from the back of his head, i *remember pointing and saying to my mate, he's a big f**ker. lol * :lol:


Oh you didnt go there ....yep you really did ....kiss @rse cheeeeeese  ...were you just talking about his head yeah ? :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cheese

Good point, now i just need you to edit the quote :lol:


----------



## Jem

Cheese said:


> Good point, now i just need you to edit the quote :lol:


LMFAO ! Love it :lol: :lol: :lol: [you do know that if he sees that edit he will use his omnipotence as a mod to undelete dont you :whistling: ] Oh well - the thought was there  ...your missus is a cool lady btw - I liked her ! :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> He didn't make it to 2nd day Colin - its not that he looked bad - just that the standard in the class was stratospheric, a lot of top tier physiques.
> 
> Spoke to him earlier, but he is totally upbeat, he doesn't mind being pushed out when the talent is clearly way beyond his own currently - and is in a great mood cos now he can relax, chill - and EAT!!!
> 
> Plus concentrate on Rab fully now.
> 
> Think it has been a good experience for him regardless, sometimes, it is good to see not only how far you have come - but how far you still have to go, if you know what I mean? Me, it would demotivate, make me want to give up - Brian is different though, having now stood next to these guys he knows firmly what direction he needs to go in, and I know for a fact he has collated some top notch tips for that final 3ish days in... found stuff that works excellent, and some stuff that works sh1t - but knowing one is just as important as knowing the other.
> 
> What people need to remember, is Brian himself is still relatively new to this, and not exactly a genetic freak with respect to growth genetics - better than many - but not top tier, he has had to fight to build - and fight harder to maintain recently - every pound he has on that frame of his, and all on a budget that would make most competing guys hyperventilate if they thought that was all they had to work with.
> 
> So, I have absolutely no doubt that Brian is going to be fired up off the back of this, and, with a few things hopefully falling into place personally, will be in a good position to move forward - exciting times ahead I wager


nice post mate and thanks,i'd wager the same too buddy:thumbup1:



rs007 said:


> So, to summarise
> 
> He got shagged
> 
> dry


more accurately put,they pulled a train on my ass:lol: :lol: :lol:



exellented said:


> not so good but still made it to the finals still good going !
> 
> rams you know how big craig got on ??


thanks mate,Craig looked fantastic,could have been a bit fuller but he really looked fantastic,there were some beasts in his class and Craig is one big fooker so it really put into perspective what he was up against!



Hobbio said:


> Getting there was an achievement, more than most will ever manage. Well done mate, when you get to read this.
> 
> Now BIIIINGE!!


thanks mate  but holding of on the binge for a while yet


----------



## weeman

jay_bla said:


> well wotever the result he fought with the best:beer:


this is true,thanks mate 



BillC said:


> Great pics , looked awesome Weeslut.
> 
> PS. Can you not ban Manc's from this journal??


thanks bud 



avril said:


> he certainly doesnt look out of place on stage there...hes not out of his league there....going by the pics..he was just unfortunate that he had a class that was the creme de la creme..
> 
> well done brian...xx


thanks hen,was quite surprised when i saw the pics,if i had the extra 3k fullness i lost i would have looked a lot better,same result but look a lot better!



The Raptor said:


> Looking awesome mate! How many comps do you do? Must be tough dieting up and down all the time...


cheers mate,no not so much tough,more tedious,dont get me wrong its not easy and does grate,but at least i didnt have to do two different preps this time around


----------



## weeman

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> lookin great brian
> 
> that haroldas guy is a joke isnt he  its like an ifbb pro standing next to amatuer level guys !
> 
> crazy stuff !
> 
> i think your shape and overall package puts you second to that haroldas guy, theres guys that are bigger than you but your shape and posing beats them so i think haroldas 1st then you 2nd or 3rd
> 
> looking fantastic mate  very slim waist in your front double bi shot  very impressive


lol thanks you loon,but put your specs on buddy,i got the place i deserved lol you had to see them to believe them,frightening!!



smurphy said:


> As Avril said, does not look out of place at all. The guy on the right with the tats is a monster!


thanks mate,that guy was Haroldas,his back thickness alone was thicker than i was front to back entirely,like a cartoon,incredible physique,nice guy too,was chatting to him on stage (i had nothing better to do :lol: )



Uriel said:


> I actually think bri looks good in that comany.....I was prepairing to look for a wee slither of a man behind a giant calf but not so. Little bit more size and he'll be well innit


cheers mate,yeah like i say was surprised at pics too,certainly felt pint sized up there,onwards n upwards


----------



## weeman

RJ68 said:


> Agree with these...held his own up there by the look of the pics...


cheers mate,hopefully mix it up with them better next time 



shakey said:


> Well Done Bri,you deffo dont look out of place in that line up & not licking ass or anything but i think you have a much more pleasing physique than some of the slightly bigger guys.
> 
> :thumbup1:


cheers mate,flattered you think so buddy 



winger said:


> Good job Weeman!


thanks baby x



KJW said:


> It looks as though size has won the day here although *your abs do a little less defined than the others...*
> 
> All in all though an excellent effort, one that I could never ever achieve so well done.
> 
> How are you feeling now? Might sound like a daft question but it's always interesting to hear in hindsight what would/could be done differently? What was the atmosphere amongst the competitors and audience like?


yeah my abs/legs fade dramatically first as i flatten out then the rest of my bodyfollows,check the pic out,it was taken in the hotel few hours before and you can see they are way more sharp just hours before.

Atmosphere tbh was sh1te,always is at the likes of brits both nabba and ukbff and uni,very un electric,the scottish shows your charged from the moment the shows start and feel compelled to shout sweary words even if you arent supporting a soul on stage pmsl

As for things would have done differently,quite a few things in the last hours anyway lol but hey live and learn!

Feeling quite positive at the mo tho,onwards and upwards,its all about improving otherwise whats the point,thats two brit finals,two different feds i have came last in class in now,so cant be said i'm not consistent pmsl

(i dont know if i literally came last this time but i am assuming so lol)


----------



## weeman

Khaos said:


> well done Bri......


thanks Andy 



yummymummy79 said:


> Well I had the pleasure of meeting the man himself for the first time today, didn't get to talk a lot but was good all the same! Hope you enjoyed the inevitable foodfest and maybe I'll get to see you again there next year!


hey Rach was good to all be it briefly meet you hen,sorry i didnt chat more was very scatty by time i met you lol did enjoy some food,tho shrunken state of stomach let me down damn it pmsl



dingosteve said:


> Looks in great shape heading in right direction , keep pushing pal!


cheers mate,just gotta keep on keeping on 



RedKola said:


> It's ok to say that he's a bawbag!  He knows it anyway! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well done Bri!!!  Pics look good! Onwards and upwards!!! :thumb:


see thats more like it:thumbup1: :lol: :lol:

thanks hen,fighting the ginger fight,moving ever forward!! lol


----------



## weeman

Pelayo said:


> well im gutted for ya pal....if people could see you in real life....the f.uckin size of ya...like the hulk walking down the street....what hope is there for anyone if u cant get placed!


lol i was bit gutted at time but not so much when looking at the pics,more gutted about what went wrong than getting the dry humping.



Beklet said:


> Ah I had the pleasure of meeting him too yesterday, before he went on stage and from what I understand, if he'd lost a couple more pounds he'd have made a lower weight class.....
> 
> Shame I didn't get time to talk much either, tbh I wanted to talk more to everyone :laugh:


was nice to meet you finally beks!! you need to not be so shy tho girly!! lol



G-fresh said:


> Which is Weeman? 194? Thats face it they're all deserve to be there...fcking quality size and condition... :thumb:
> 
> Well done Weeman you fcking monster :beer:


lol mini monster mate lol



bizzlewood said:


> Oi oi well done mate


cheers dude


----------



## weeman

weeal said:


> looking cracking in the photos weeman a big well done.agree with avril certainly dont
> 
> look out of place in that line up u should be well chuffed


thanks mate,so long as the guns looked ok in front double bi was all that mattered in the end :lol:



Jem said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 44929
> 
> 
> View attachment 44931
> 
> 
> YOU'RE ALL SHORT ..... :tongue: .....mwah xxx


hey hey jem was great to finally meet you hen!  good having mini chat with you,next time you need to time your eating better and join the rest of us lol

check out my fkn split peaked bi's hanging out Stephens mouth BOOOOM!! :lol:



Galtonator said:


> well done Weeman


cheers buddy 



Simon m said:


> Went out for Dinner with Brian, Rab, Steven, Mark and Fiona and Brian had really filled out. He was really too light on the day of the show, anoth 4-5kgs and he'd have done much better.
> 
> Didn't stop him having a great weekend though.
> 
> Top bloke is Weeman
> 
> View attachment 44945


lol i look like aids victim there holy sh1t!! if you could see me now about 10kg heavier than that lolol

was awesome to meet you mate,your a scream,top guy,and Rilla is such a super nice bloke,loved him  Indian fest was awesome,what a bargain and food was mint!


----------



## weeman

defdaz said:


> Looked amazing Bri!!
> 
> Not sure if you've ever seen weeman in glorious 1080p but here's your chance!! :thumb:


wow i never seen myself in HD before lol now next time i hopefully merit the hi res quality lol didnt see you there mate,or if i did i was in the clouds,should have grabbed me!



sizar said:


> weeman looked awesome


thanks matey 



big silver back said:


> Its an achievment to be part of it mate, well done. I only made the second day so didn't catch you on stage, did see you a couple of rows behind me and was hoping to catch you at the end of the show but you must have left early :sad:


thanks butty,saw you on the second day cpl rows down,did actually mean to grab you but got washed away in people chatting whenever i left seat ,your looking fuking IMMENSE big chap,HUUUUUUUGE!!!



MissBC said:


> Congrats on the weekend weeslut, big ups to you for being there and standing on stage!
> 
> Nice to finally meet you and was a funny night out sat LOL


Bri!!! so good to finally meet you and Baz,and really good laugh,you guys are really cool,was gutted didnt get to give you my gallon of p1ss tho,took me ages to fill that and i was so dissapointed as wanted to see expression pmsl :lol: only joking hun was a good night out,Baz is a big fkn lump in real life!!! felt like small boy around him.

well i kinda looked like one around him too right enough:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

sorry for not bringing subtitle bar with me lol


----------



## weeman

strange_days said:


> Brian mate, you look great there ! Tell you what though very difficult class that, some of those guys are huge ! Well done and keep pushing man


thanks bud,yes class full of proper beasts,remember reading down the competitor list and heart sinking the more names i read pmsl



Greyphantom said:


> I totally agree, does not look out of place at all and looked in awesome shape... could have gone either way for 2nd down I reckon, that monster with the tats though looked hard to beat...
> 
> You did us proud Bri and we cant wait to see what awaits you in the future... big big things mate...


thanks darren mate  yep,fired up for the future,things a changing and heres to a fruitful offseason when it comes 



RACK said:


> Massive well done mate!!!


cheers matey 



Rossco700 said:


> Totally gutted for ya mate, however on the positive side, you've already acheived more than most of us could ever dream of. Looked like a very tough class and you were still up there with the best of british.... which makes you one of them!
> 
> Looking forward to a monsterous rebound, all the best mate:thumbup1:


thanks bud,rebounds having to hold on for a bit tho,hopefully show next week then a photo shoot few weeks later


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> I know you guys are just meaning the best, and prob didn't think too much about wording etc... but why are you gutted for him?
> 
> Obv he isn't around right now, prob still on way back up road, but being pretty much his non ginger (and hence superior) twin, I can pretty much speak for him and say he will be anything but gutted - so why would anyone be gutted for him?
> 
> He went into the Brits with no illusions of placing, he had hoped to get to the second day, but when seeing the amount of quality seasoned competitors in his class, new straight away it wouldn't be happening. He wasn't gutted, no one could possibly be gutted about getting pushed out of the placings by such a standard!
> 
> When I spoke to him yesterday he was hyped up, sounded buzzing from the experience.
> 
> IMO, considering he started this year on a bit of a downer because he was taking the year out when he wasn't sure if he wanted to, and then became the NE Scottish Heavywieght champion, then stood on stage with guys of that standard - shoulder to shoulder with some of the very best in the country and not looking out of place - hell, fvcking SUPERB year, amazing.
> 
> Absolutely nothing to be gutted about there, if I was in Brians shoes, I'd be delighted, buzzing, and so inspired/driven to move on with my career!!


you know how to get a guy emotional mate x



Pelayo said:


> shut it Frances.. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> p.s i wish i had a m8 like you.... :thumb:


i'm glad i do 



rs007 said:


> Its Franc*I*s ACTUALLY.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Brian wishes he had a mate like me too - fact is I hate the pis$y stinking ginger cvnt


aaaaaaaah thats better you pr1ck:lol:



Simon m said:


> At the curry house, he had Goldfish Masalla - and he fvukin stank of pi55, made me sick up in my mouth:lol:


LMFAO i can SO hear your voice in my head now saying that lolololol


----------



## weeman

Lois_Lane said:


> Damn that is a wicked cool superman shirt Brian is wearing, whats it called and who is it made by?! I.....MUST......HAVE.....ONE!!!


ask Team1 (rab) he bought it for me,cool eh 



ruaidhri said:


> haha x2, was gonna ask, it's smart.
> 
> well done bri, as others have said you totally held your own up there  . that haroldas guy'x a monster isn't he, was really impressed with his physique even if he wasn't shredded


cheers mate,yeah he is a fukin freak,you had to see him pumping his arms up backstage,mines were like fkn toothpicks by comparison lmao



Ak_88 said:


> Christ on a bike that is one gaunt face!


yeah i was shocked when i seen that pic,taken aback actually!



Beklet said:


> Nice one, lol gotta love a filthy carb up - so will be seeing you back next year then?


filthy carb up the best kind hen lol not sure what to do next year Bek,if i gain well then yeah will give it another go,just depends how long an offseason i end up with/how much i gain,will look at it from there,hopefully all being well there should be a lot more shows open to me next year


----------



## weeman

big silver back said:


> Whats your plans now then mate, are you sticking with the ukbff or are you gonna do some damage in nabba next year?


not sure big fella,just really depends how these next few months go,prospect of starting prep again in january doesnt inspire me lol but never say never,its the current plan then see which fed once i hit the qualifiers 



gym rat said:


> congrats mate, great achievement getting to the final


thanks bud,cheers 



Cheese said:


> The second pic especially is a dramatic change from how your hams looked on stage.
> 
> Crazy what one night of carbs can do after depleting so long!!
> 
> Still love you even though you ignored me you b1tch


i know,if only had guts to do that day before,a lesson learned that will be getting tried out 

didnt ignore mate,place we were in was so loud didnt hear phone and by time checked it the thing was dead so didnt know till next day,genuinely sorry mate!!!



Rocho said:


> See you in Batley mate!!


see you there mate!


----------



## weeman

avril said:


> he be a fat bawbag now lol


this is one bawbag that never gets fat hen,you know that lol i am faaaaaar too paranoid:lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

few more pics taken of me on the day


----------



## weeman

and one more for good measure


----------



## Rob68

Did you chat to any of the others in your class weeman?...if so were they ok or did u just keep to yourself?


----------



## kingprop

Bro, you looked excellent. Well done.


----------



## Rossco700

Dont know if you've posted this previously mate, but what weight were you sitting at on the day?


----------



## FATBOY

well done bri you looked far from out of place up there, what a fking class m8 .

To me you have a far better look to your phyisque than some of the bigger guys


----------



## round 2

TBH bar haroldas i think you all carried about the same amount of muscle mass the others seemed to have bigger frames to sit it on thats all.IMO:thumbup1:

A bit like phil heath??


----------



## big silver back

You look excellent in those pics butty, Justin is a monster and your giving him a run for his money... just goes to show it aint all about size when you got shape, symetry and condition. well done mate, onwards and upwards!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Simon m

Can't believe it was a week ago. One of the best weekends I've had in years.

Rab said he'd put me up at his place, so I'm just trying to work out timings etc., but It would be great to fly up and train with you, Rammers, Rab etc., and show you some more pics which I've been working on..... :whistling:

Also mate, what's Jock for Sol Beer, coz I know the Indian:lol:


----------



## StephenC

Get that fvckin serratus pic up from the Sunday morning ya cvnt, my photo taking skills will have Fivos running scared :lol:


----------



## weeman

RJ68 said:


> Did you chat to any of the others in your class weeman?...if so were they ok or did u just keep to yourself?


back stage basically kept self to self as i waited for super hench bodysuit to arrive from ebay to no avail,but up on stage as usual i started chatting to a couple as i stood at the sides (not a lot else to do when you dont get a call out pmsl) Haroldas was really nice,was telling me about his 3 days out drinking exploits lol



kingprop said:


> Bro, you looked excellent. Well done.


thanks big fella 



Rossco700 said:


> Dont know if you've posted this previously mate, but what weight were you sitting at on the day?


weighed in at 90.7kg,day before i was almost 94kg 

i hate it when a plan doesnt come together :lol:



FATBOY said:


> well done bri you looked far from out of place up there, what a fking class m8 .
> 
> To me you have a far better look to your phyisque than some of the bigger guys


thanks matey


----------



## MissBC

weeman said:


> Bri!!! so good to finally meet you and Baz,and really good laugh,you guys are really cool,was gutted didnt get to give you my gallon of p1ss tho,took me ages to fill that and i was so dissapointed as wanted to see expression pmsl :lol: only joking hun was a good night out,Baz is a big fkn lump in real life!!! felt like small boy around him.
> 
> well i kinda looked like one around him too right enough:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> sorry for not bringing subtitle bar with me lol


Hey hey, yea it was a wicked night bri and was nice to have a laugh with you guys. LOL at the GALLON of p1ss thank feck you didnt give that to me, i may have poured it all over you! in response your dirty bugger!!

Yea baz is of reasonable size isnt he LOL but dont tell him that though....... he doesnt need any more compliments


----------



## weeman

round 2 said:


> TBH bar haroldas i think you all carried about the same amount of muscle mass the others seemed to have bigger frames to sit it on thats all.IMO:thumbup1:
> 
> A bit like phil heath??


yeah i'll go with your Phil Heath analogy,i dont mind that :lol: :lol:

no in all seriousness,had i been full to bursting i would have given a much bigger size impression,i am fortunate in that although i am a small framed man i do have full muscle bellies,but i need them to be really full properly on the day to hide structural weaknesses and lack of general frame size,if you look back to my dundee appearance in August,when i walk on stage in the vid and you look at the compulsories i look about 6 inches wider than i did in nottingham 



big silver back said:


> You look excellent in those pics butty, Justin is a monster and your giving him a run for his money... just goes to show it aint all about size when you got shape, symetry and condition. well done mate, onwards and upwards!!!! :thumb:


He is a monster mate which really did surprise me when i looked at these pics,he still outsizes me but there was really not a lot in it barring his back which was infinitley more muscular than mine 



Simon m said:


> Can't believe it was a week ago. One of the best weekends I've had in years.
> 
> Rab said he'd put me up at his place, so I'm just trying to work out timings etc., but It would be great to fly up and train with you, Rammers, Rab etc., and show you some more pics which I've been working on..... :whistling:
> 
> Also mate, what's Jock for Sol Beer, coz I know the Indian:lol:


would be fantastic if you could get up for a a sesh simon,honestly mate that would be a blast,let you experience the culture of our humble stabville lol

anyway apart from that,check out the gunshot at 36 seconds into that clip BAMMM yeah baby!!



StephenC said:


> Get that fvckin serratus pic up from the Sunday morning ya cvnt, my photo taking skills will have Fivos running scared :lol:


no,my serratus look sh1t hot in the pic but the light makes my abs look pants lol :lol: :lol:


----------



## DB

Ginge-spunk said:


> Baz is a big fkn lump in real life!!! felt like small boy around him.
> 
> well i kinda looked like one around him too right enough


Personally admitting being out gunned.. I didn't even get to site the guns so lucky JW wasn't in town  he may have scared us both of with his 11" forearms :lol: :lol: :lol:

Good to meet you and the other Jocks mate, was very shocked and how quiet and softly spoken you are! I expected fireworks from the off lol



MissBC said:


> Yea baz is of reasonable size isnt he LOL but dont tell him that though....... he doesnt need any more compliments


SOmeone has to give me fcukin compliments:cursing: :ban:


----------



## MissBC

DB said:


> SOmeone has to give me fcukin compliments:cursing: :ban:


 treat em mean keep em keen

THATS HOW I ROLL......................................... :whistling:

love u really you sexy massive lump of hunky man meat


----------



## Khaos1436114653

again i say it....well done Bri..


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> Personally admitting being out gunned.. I didn't even get to site the guns so lucky JW wasn't in town  he may have scared us both of with his 11" forearms :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Good to meet you and the other Jocks mate, was very shocked and how quiet and softly spoken you are! I expected fireworks from the off lol
> 
> SOmeone has to give me fcukin compliments:cursing: :ban:


lol dont know about out gunning you mate,those fkers looked rather large,as did rest of you,was looking at pics on my phone and couldnt make this really dark pic out,enlarged it and realised it was the pic i took of your calf in the nightclub lmao i'll need to post it up,looks nuts lol

Was awesome to meet you mate,its a shame you both had to go home early next day would have been cool to get out again,we went back to that same pub/club thing the second night,like a different place,didnt realise it was so big,could see clearly cos there was bloody no one there lol

And i was in quiet wee lamb mode for a change,was just so super tired and tonnes on my mind,was good night tho,funny watchin you and Briar bustin comedy moves on the couch thing in the club lmao



MissBC said:


> treat em mean keep em keen
> 
> THATS HOW I ROLL......................................... :whistling:
> 
> love u really you sexy massive lump of hunky man meat


now thats a kick ass invisible compliment right there lol



Khaos said:


> again i say it....well done Bri..


and again mate thanks


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> would be fantastic if you could get up for a a sesh simon,honestly mate that would be a blast,let you experience the culture of our humble stabville lol
> 
> anyway apart from that,check out the gunshot at 36 seconds into that clip BAMMM yeah baby!!


Good Gunnzzzz Mate, very good.

Don't fancy people trying to stab me so I'll rely on you to keep me safe mate, coz I'm such an innocent:innocent:


----------



## Greyphantom

Mate in that before pic you could grate cheese on your serratus muscles... freaking hell...


----------



## weeman

Greyphantom said:


> Mate in that before pic you could grate cheese on your serratus muscles... freaking hell...


yeah that was part of the heartbreaking bit of by the time i got to the stage! lol just goes to show you how much a body can change in literally just a few hours


----------



## rs007

Just to let everyone know, Brian is having a bit of hassle just now with phoneline/broadband - currently he has no convenient internet access.

Just in case anyone was wondering where he had disapeared to, or is waiting on replies to pm to him etc :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1

Its Ok RS I aint afraid of going to Jail

The truth is..I done the c*nt in and buried him in a shallow grave. God i hated that guy!!!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Its Ok RS I aint afraid of going to Jail
> 
> The truth is..I done the c*nt in and buried him in a shallow grave. God i hated that guy!!!


He is number 1 on your stab list, so I actually believe you :lol:


----------



## Simon m

rs007 said:


> Just to let everyone know, Brian is having a bit of hassle just now with phoneline/broadband - currently he has no convenient internet access.
> 
> Just in case anyone was wondering where he had disapeared to, or is waiting on replies to pm to him etc :thumbup1:


That's bollocks!

I saw him at Goldfish World last week and the stinking ginger cvnt had eaten them all - he was fit to bursting and couldnt move his pale corpulent mass which oozed fetid corruption.

So once he's digested that lot, no doubt he'll be back.

You have been warned...


----------



## rs007

I'm missing him so fvcking much :crying: :crying: :crying:

Mind you, nice not having the forum reek quite so much of stale pis$, now if someone would just ban that fvcker BillC we could all breath easy

:lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Pffft all these excuses when really its the 10 cheesecakes a day hes wading through and cant get the damn laptop close enough to his body so his stubby arms can type...


----------



## Team1

I seen him the other day. He's keeping it rather tight by te looks of it...unlike me :lol:


----------



## Jem

So he is ok ? what is he doing to amuse himself ...other than eating goldfish ?


----------



## Team1

Says he feels liek a part of him is missing not having the net but is busy with the kids.

He has also been busy knitting himself a Ginger Winter Jumper from all the bodyhair he shaved off and saved from the shows this year.


----------



## Jem

Team1 said:


> Says he feels liek a part of him is missing not having the net but is busy with the kids.
> 
> He has also been busy knitting himself a Ginger Winter Jumper from all the bodyhair he shaved off and saved from the shows this year.


I bet he does ! BUT break might do him good - I find I achieve a lot more when not on net :lol: ...like painting the hall for example - been banging on about that since I joined in march 09 :confused1:

and eeeeew rab ...that is just grim :cursing: ...ask him if he can eke out enough to make me a bandeau bra would ya :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Team1

Seen Brian tonight. Poofing about the gym looking a bit ghay tbh. Bicep boy look about him. Pushing sub standard weights

Total washed up shmuk in my honest opinion. Ramsay has taken his mantle a the gym muscle god..as much as i grudge saying that as i hate RS


----------



## BillC

RAb, have you not stabbed RS yet, ffs man get a move on or I'll have top neg you. Can't have him dissing Bri and I like that and no repercushions.

Your best bet is to sneak up from behind, as if you frontal assault him, he might start whining on about his poor shoulder/guts/bald head( *delete as appropriate) and you'll feel sorry for him, burst into tears and then he'll do you whilst your defenses are down.


----------



## Team1

I only carry a knife when im dieting mate or going out to the pub in Paisley.


----------



## leafman

Jem said:


> So he is ok ? what is he doing to amuse himself ...other than eating goldfish ?


pullin head off it obviously  :whistling: 

Hope all is good He-Man Weeman :thumbup1: Looked ace in last pics i seen but then i am starting to go blind :lol: or so optician says :whistling: Cant fukin wait, no more having to wake up to see our lass slobbering all over pillow on morning :lol: :lol: :beer:

edited.. id had a few last night lol


----------



## rs007

Why thankyou Rab, I know the length and breadth of your hate for me, so for you to bestow me with the mantle of "Glencairn Awesome Muscle God" (this is what you just called me, right?) must have took some effort.

And just to rub it in and gloat a bit, I can now say, out of Brian, yourself and me, I have the best placing in a BB comp so far outside of Scotland, put that in your oats and swallow it, ar$ebags!!! I shall be contacting Extreme to aggressively negotiate a new deal over the next few days :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Wooo hooooo get it up yous, I am no longer "Washed Up" - I am now proudly - "*UnWashed **(up)*"

Ya couple o fannies!!!!!


----------



## rs007

Oh aye, talking to the ginga gorrila last night, could be up to ANOTHER 10 days before the fvckers get him connected :cursing:


----------



## Team1

10 days is a lot of Spamming time.

Look at you gettign all full of yourself. Probably wanting cash sponsorship now your su up your own unwashed (up ars3

You got lucky ya pleb. and its only cos you were stealing my ideas regarding last weeks run in...yes...you heard right you stole MY ideas :lol:

Dickhead

Anyway

Weeman is a cnunt. Thats the main purpose of this spam. I hope its another 20 days before he gets connected. By the tiem he gets back his journal wil haev been over run and it wont be worth continuing with it


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> 10 days is a lot of Spamming time.
> 
> Look at you gettign all full of yourself. Probably wanting cash sponsorship now your su up your own unwashed (up ars3
> 
> You got lucky ya pleb. and its only cos you were stealing my ideas regarding last weeks run in...yes...you heard right you stole MY ideas :lol:
> 
> Dickhead
> 
> Anyway
> 
> Weeman is a cnunt. Thats the main purpose of this spam. I hope its another 20 days before he gets connected. By the tiem he gets back his journal wil haev been over run and it wont be worth continuing with it


Hey, I never usually get full of myself, so allow me this :lol:

I'll be a fat fvck in a week or two, quite frankly I am amazed i have held condition this far so let me milk it in the little time I have left, rare vested training sessions etc - normal fully covered up service will resume shortly :lol:

Oh, meant to give you your UKBFF Scottish disc back last night, been in my bag a while, remind me when I see you!


----------



## Team1

Sound

Oh ment to add. Brian got done last night on the serratus challenge

Flabby bawbag


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Sound
> 
> Oh ment to add. Brian got done last night on the serratus challenge
> 
> Flabby bawbag


I think you might be right :lol:

Hence why he resorted to guns, but he needs to realise - guns are SOOOOOOOO 2009 :lol:

I have no seratus, hence why I kept my trap shut. If it is quads/calves and ham wars in our gym, I might take up the challenge


----------



## dixie normus

Weeman's journal is getting well raped in his absence:lol: :lol:


----------



## Simon m

Rab would love to be under that bear. He'd also do it reverse cowboy style as well


----------



## Team1

I hear Weeman is sue back soon

Well

In that case i have a few more things to say before he comes back. Most of which are not very nice tbh

:lol:


----------



## rs007

If this journal could convey its thoughts, through the medium of a scribbled message, I am sure it would be something like this:


----------



## rs007

If this journal could convey its thoughts, through the medium of a scribbled message, I am sure it would be something like this:


----------



## Team1

Nothing worse than being raped twice RS

Seen Brian last night and he trys to hit a fly bicep shot in my db pressinv video...tbh though everyone only notices myself and sadly that tight looking fcuker RS in it

Brian is a bit watery and fat getting tbh. I think i have him if he drained off the water and un-sited his gunnage


----------



## Team1

one last journal spamage

BOOM


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> 10 days is a lot of Spamming time.
> 
> Look at you gettign all full of yourself. Probably wanting cash sponsorship now your su up your own unwashed (up ars3
> 
> You got lucky ya pleb. and its only cos you were stealing my ideas regarding last weeks run in...yes...you heard right you stole MY ideas :lol:
> 
> Dickhead
> 
> Anyway
> 
> *Weeman is a cnunt. Thats the main purpose of this spam. I hope its another 20 days before he gets connected. By the tiem he gets back his journal wil haev been over run and it wont be worth continuing with it*


 :lol: :lol: yep you can wish my friend,but your many varied attempts at arunning me over failed,at least use a different disguise each time,it kind of gives it away when its your own car yourtrying to kill me with,nomatter how many flase beards etc you wearbehind the wheel when driving lol



Team1 said:


> Sound
> 
> Oh ment to add. Brian got done last night on the serratus challenge
> 
> Flabby bawbag


fuk you biatch,mojo is returning,which usually results in some sort of obscure body recomposition at a higher weight.

just a shame i cant engage that sh1t come showtime pmsl



rs007 said:


> I think you might be right :lol:
> 
> Hence why he resorted to guns, but he needs to realise - guns are SOOOOOOOO 2009 :lol:
> 
> I have no seratus, hence why I kept my trap shut. If it is quads/calves and ham wars in our gym, I might take up the challenge


lmfao yep but just like arnie,the past dont get old when it comes to pullin out the guns :lol: :lol:



rs007 said:


> Why thankyou Rab, I know the length and breadth of your hate for me, so for you to bestow me with the mantle of "Glencairn Awesome Muscle God" (this is what you just called me, right?) must have took some effort.
> 
> And just to rub it in and gloat a bit, I can now say, out of Brian, yourself and me, I have the best placing in a BB comp so far outside of Scotland, put that in your oats and swallow it, ar$ebags!!! I shall be contacting Extreme to aggressively negotiate a new deal over the next few days :whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Wooo hooooo get it up yous, I am no longer "Washed Up" - I am now proudly - "*UnWashed **(up)*"
> 
> Ya couple o fannies!!!!!


sorry my baldy compadre,2006 class 2 novice brits,2nd place,brierly hill i do believe,title retained 

even if i did get beaten by a fat man and shoulda been first.........


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: yep you can wish my friend,but your many varied attempts at arunning me over failed,at least use a different disguise each time,it kind of gives it away when its your own car yourtrying to kill me with,nomatter how many flase beards etc you wearbehind the wheel when driving lol
> 
> fuk you biatch,mojo is returning,which usually results in some sort of obscure body recomposition at a higher weight.
> 
> just a shame i cant engage that sh1t come showtime pmsl
> 
> lmfao yep but just like arnie,the past dont get old when it comes to pullin out the guns :lol: :lol:
> 
> sorry my baldy compadre,2006 class 2* novice* brits,2nd place,brierly hill i do believe,title retained
> 
> even if i did get beaten by a fat man and shoulda been first.........


Highlighted relevant word to show why it doesn't count

Just like if Rab actually won the classics, wouldn't count for same reason

:lol:


----------



## rs007

PS welcome back, I was just joking in all the posts littered all over the board in your absence that mention yourself in any connection to urine odour


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Highlighted relevant word to show why it doesn't count
> 
> Just like if Rab actually won the classics, wouldn't count for same reason
> 
> :lol:





rs007 said:


> PS welcome back, I was just joking in all the posts littered all over the board in your absence that mention yourself in any connection to urine odour


 :lol: :lol: :lol: LMFAO

pr1ck

aaaaaaah its good to be back,of course reciprocation to both you cvnts said journal shall be brutal and middleof the night stuff when done lmao

currently under limited speed and usage of dongle power,and getting used to typing on new lappy kindly supplied to me by some posh english bird,to be quite frank i am disgusted,she said i could take it and there may be a key or two missing,there was only one key complete on the fuker and that was the F1 key,i had to make all the rest of the keys out of cardboard and sticky tape,just offloaded her trash on me she did.


----------



## rs007

Didn't look like this by any chance did it?

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/p-p-p-powerbook

I'd have thrown it right at her head


----------



## Rob68

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: LMFAO
> 
> pr1ck
> 
> aaaaaaah its good to be back,of course reciprocation to both you cvnts said journal shall be brutal and middleof the night stuff when done lmao
> 
> currently under limited speed and usage of dongle power,and getting used to typing on new lappy kindly supplied to me by some *posh english bird*,to be quite frank i am disgusted,she said i could take it and there may be a key or two missing,there was only one key complete on the fuker and that was the F1 key,i had to make all the rest of the keys out of cardboard and sticky tape,just offloaded her trash on me she did.


That counts jem out then.... :whistling: .......... 

welcome back weeman.... 

sorry jem couldnt resist...  ....xxx


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Didn't look like this by any chance did it?
> 
> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/p-p-p-powerbook
> 
> I'd have thrown it right at her head


LMFAO mate thats like almost identical to the thing she handed me,only hers said sony viat on it,she couldnt even spell viao correctly,she mistook my colourblindness for dyslexia,bint was laughing on the other side of her face when i got xp installed in the cardboard box she handed to me.

was tempted to do a hard drive retrieval instead of fresh install to see what kind of sick pornshe had been surfingto fuk up the lappy,but decided against,some people just disgust me,telling you,you just never can tell with some people.:laugh:



RJ68 said:


> That counts jem out then.... :whistling: ..........
> 
> welcome back weeman....
> 
> sorry jem couldnt resist...  ....xxx


 :lol: :lol: cheers mate


----------



## Uriel

Yipers welcome back online bri....I was getting a bit livid about your scarcity errr ness


----------



## weeman

Uriel said:


> Yipers welcome back online bri....I was getting a bit livid about your scarcity errr ness


aaah mate feels like i been gone an eternity,orange fkn me about something rotten since got new bt account in house,apparently i go live on the 16th they say,believe that when i see it!

look at you in your avy you big chunk of fkn cvnt!!! i need to get my finger out!!

drop me a txt mate tomoz if you get chance


----------



## MXD

weeman said:


> aaah mate feels like i been gone an eternity,orange fkn me about something rotten since got new bt account in house,apparently i go live on the 16th they say,believe that when i see it!
> 
> *look at you in your avy you big chunk of fkn cvnt!!! i need to get my finger out!!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *drop me a txt mate tomoz if you get chance


Yeah at the gym last week he looked immensely big tbf! Defo gains.

Make my recent forced layoff and hence lack of size even more noticeable..

Bastard :laugh:

Nice to have you back bro


----------



## Uriel

MXD said:


> Yeah at the gym last week he looked immensely big tbf! Defo gains.
> 
> Make my recent forced layoff and hence lack of size even more noticeable..
> 
> Bastard :laugh:
> 
> Nice to have you back bro


LOL, solid gains will fly back on you bro, you weren't looking bad anyway considering you've benn fuking around getting your willy washed by nhs staff for free.....I need to drop you a line to MX - I'm home next week


----------



## MXD

Uriel said:


> LOL, solid gains will fly back on you bro, you weren't looking bad anyway considering you've benn fuking around getting your willy washed by nhs staff for free.....I need to drop you a line to MX - I'm home next week


Haha trust me there was nice utterly stunning nurse called lucy in the liver hdu, didn't get her number though! :cursing:

Sponge bath baby! I was still ripped at that point too, unfortunately the other older Nigerian women came over to help aswell.. was not impressed  :laugh:

But saying that training ent too bad considering I'm a ***** natty.. 100*10 bench and pulled 200*2 today so things are coming back 

And yeah man be good training with you :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: LMFAO
> 
> pr1ck
> 
> aaaaaaah its good to be back,of course reciprocation to both you cvnts said journal shall be brutal and middleof the night stuff when done lmao
> 
> currently under limited speed and usage of dongle power,and getting used to typing on new lappy kindly supplied to me by some posh english bird,to be quite frank i am disgusted,she said i could take it and there may be a key or two missing,there was only one key complete on the fuker and that was the F1 key,i had to make all the rest of the keys out of cardboard and sticky tape,just offloaded her trash on me she did.


Fuk you fatso......I'll come and take it back! Limited speed...pppffttt!

Inability to type with more than one finger more like


----------



## Jem

Aaaaw nice to have you back - and what a lovely lady kate really is :thumb:



RJ68 said:


> That counts jem out then.... :whistling: ..........
> 
> welcome back weeman....
> 
> sorry jem couldnt resist...  ....xxx


as per simpering apology on my profile page ...I have now found the post rob :cursing: .... and I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger ...when I can be @rsed to do so :lol: :lol: :lol:

sooo what's cooking bri - what's the plan ?


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice to see you back online weeslut


----------



## Greyphantom

About fvcking time... all the shinanying about and finally you remember your friends... you have them right???  good to see you are back on the board even though limited by some hokey weetbix prize lappy... hmmm lappy rhymes with something I heard on a video once... lappy, lappy.... nope lost it...


----------



## Uriel

I ought to cruise soon but due to my new hobbie is growing a set of Iraqi superguns to just walk about with hanging off a tee shirt......when they hit 21" cut I'm just going to attend classic shows with them hanging out tutting and raising my eyebrows at every bi pose lol so I'll up the dose again soon

Guy's gotta have a hobby


----------



## Uriel

If I can afford gear.

I've taken to having steak and eggs for breakfast every day, tub of cottage cheese later half a chicken, 2 cod for tea and let me tell you in Norway - that's a hefty financial commitment to nutrition......only peanut butter on rice cakes for snacks and 2 shakes a day

No beer for every 2 weeks at work so probably self financing lol


----------



## nutnut

We all demand the real truth in where Weeman has been with embedded youtube backing tracks and alphaness storytelling included.


----------



## Ashcrapper

welcome back pal


----------



## weeman

Kate1976 said:


> Fuk you fatso......I'll come and take it back! Limited speed...pppffttt!
> 
> Inability to type with more than one finger more like


oh yeah girl,braaave on the other end of a keyboard and 400 miles away,watch you tune change shortly kj,theeeen we'll see who's the big shot.

yeah yeah so i am being brave right back pmsl

i was slagging the dongle speed btw you twot,the lappy is pretty good for surfing 

stupid caps lock key keeps switching on due to offseason hands growing and spreading tho lol

i'll one finger type you.......... :cool2:



Jem said:


> *Aaaaw nice to have you back - and what a lovely lady kate really is* :thumb:
> 
> sooo what's cooking bri - what's the plan ?


no she's not,she's an evil piece of work who doesnt let me eat cake as much as i want due to the power of Engli mind tricks,the guilt trips i have been scorned with when shopping are phenomenal!

Just getting back into the way of things Em,had bloody sore shoulder injury that inhibited every damn thing i did for few weeks there but its starting to clear now,bug has started to bite back too for first time since brits which is good,currently in undecided state of mind as to whats happening with prep in the new year,will defo be starting prep in Jan but as to wether i pull out and continue it later remains to be seen till then 



mick_the_brick said:


> Nice to see you back online weeslut


cheers mate,glad to finally be back!



Greyphantom said:


> About fvcking time... all the shinanying about and finally you remember your friends... you have them right???  good to see you are back on the board even though limited by some hokey weetbix prize lappy... hmmm lappy rhymes with something I heard on a video once... lappy, lappy.... nope lost it...


lmao yeah mate i know,cruising on ocean yachts,taking the lear jet out every day,it got to be boring,decided to come back and see what the mortals were doing pmsl


----------



## weeman

Uriel said:


> I ought to cruise soon but due to my new hobbie is growing a set of Iraqi superguns to just walk about with hanging off a tee shirt......when they hit 21" cut I'm just going to attend classic shows with them hanging out tutting and raising my eyebrows at every bi pose lol so I'll up the dose again soon
> 
> Guy's gotta have a hobby


PMSL i like your train of thought my friend:thumbup1:



Uriel said:


> If I can afford gear.
> 
> I've taken to having steak and eggs for breakfast every day, tub of cottage cheese later half a chicken, 2 cod for tea and let me tell you in Norway - that's a hefty financial commitment to nutrition......only peanut butter on rice cakes for snacks and 2 shakes a day
> 
> No beer for every 2 weeks at work so probably self financing lol


that will explain the new avy you cvnt:cursing: :cursing:



nutnut said:


> We all demand the real truth in where Weeman has been with embedded youtube backing tracks and alphaness storytelling included.


lol if i wasnt under dongle power i would do just that,but it would eat into my airtime,perhaps give proper update when get my broadband back next week,finally,hopefully!



Ashcrapper said:


> welcome back pal


cheers mate


----------



## bizzlewood

I thought things had been a bit quiet

Welcome back dude


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> oh yeah girl,braaave on the other end of a keyboard and 400 miles away,watch you tune change shortly kj,theeeen we'll see who's the big shot.
> 
> yeah yeah so i am being brave right back pmsl
> 
> i was slagging the dongle speed btw you twot,the lappy is pretty good for surfing
> 
> stupid caps lock key keeps switching on due to offseason hands growing and spreading tho lol
> 
> i'll one finger type you.......... :cool2:
> 
> no she's not,she's an evil piece of work who doesnt let me eat cake as much as i want due to the power of Engli mind tricks,the guilt trips i have been scorned with when shopping are phenomenal!


Look, don't get bitter just because I have better will power than you, can actually say no to cake and am taller than you....

Jealousy is such an ugly emotion B :tongue:


----------



## weeman

bizzlewood said:


> I thought things had been a bit quiet
> 
> Welcome back dude


cheers mate 



Kate1976 said:


> Look, don't get bitter just because I have better will power than you, can actually say no to cake and am taller than you....
> 
> Jealousy is such an ugly emotion B :tongue:


 :lol: :lol: i'll kick you in the fkn shins and bring you down to my height you fkr:cursing: :lol: :lol:

and my willpower has been awesome (ish) for 3 whole days now!

point in case,227lb abular shot from this morning post cardio,yeah its pale,yeah its stubbly,but my god it looks splendid LMFAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> cheers mate
> 
> :lol: :lol: i'll kick you in the fkn shins and bring you down to my height you fkr:cursing: :lol: :lol:
> 
> and my willpower has been awesome (ish) for 3 whole days now!
> 
> point in case,227lb abular shot from this morning post cardio,yeah its pale,yeah its stubbly,but my god it looks splendid LMFAO :lol: :lol:


Damn

****** got fat quick huh?

Its alright mate, plenty of time to get back into condition if you start dieting now

For harrys show

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh btw, check your loft hatch again, I see dead people


----------



## weeman

motherfuker suck my empty ballsack :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbear21

now now children play nice or youll both go on the naughty step


----------



## Medermit

Read your journal a few times.

Have to say, whilst it sounds crazy, i think your cheat days are awesome.

I havent had a proper cheat meal in about 7 months or so, wish i could let go i have to say. Must start i think.

Looking in great shape in the picture above by the way mate.


----------



## weeman

bigbear21 said:


> now now children play nice or youll both go on the naughty step


pmsl,mate your one dude who i will do anything that i am asked of lol

be good to meet you mate,Rams been telling me good things 



Medermit said:


> Read your journal a few times.
> 
> Have to say, whilst it sounds crazy, i think your cheat days are awesome.
> 
> I havent had a proper cheat meal in about 7 months or so, wish i could let go i have to say. Must start i think.
> 
> Looking in great shape in the picture above by the way mate.


thanks mate  we all need a decent cheat,you wont get fat mate,if you are in the condition now you are showing in your avy you will only benfit mate,its just the guilty conscience you gotta battle with!


----------



## Medermit

weeman said:


> thanks mate  we all need a decent cheat,you wont get fat mate,if you are in the condition now you are showing in your avy you will only benfit mate,its just the guilty conscience you gotta battle with!


Thanks mate.

Yeh not kidding, i have a bit of a mental problem with the whole eating clean thing, im quite open about that.

Yeh i am in that condition at the moment mate, that is the end product of my dieting!


----------



## yummymummy79

Yummy drive by. Nice pic.

That is all.


----------



## bigbear21

weeman said:


> pmsl,mate your one dude who i will do anything that i am asked of lol
> 
> be good to meet you mate,Rams been telling me good things


lol looking forward to it mate bring the puke bucket its gonna get nasty


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> lol looking forward to it mate bring the puke bucket its gonna get nasty


hey come on mate, thats a bit low

I mean Brian might be a pis$ stinking ginger cvnt, but he doesn't smell THAT bad


----------



## bigbear21

rs007 said:


> hey come on mate, thats a bit low
> 
> I mean Brian might be a pis$ stinking ginger cvnt, but he doesn't smell THAT bad


careful im a half bread so your going to be outnumbered uncolourful one


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> careful im a half bread so your going to be outnumbered uncolourful one


Oh FFS

In the words of the dragons

"im out"

Yous two ginger cvnts can train yourself


----------



## bigbear21

rs007 said:


> Oh FFS
> 
> In the words of the dragons
> 
> "im out of the closet"


bout time ya screamin **** we knew anyway


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> bout time ya screamin **** we knew anyway


Would rather be ghey than ginge any day of the week, and I think any sane, straight thinking man would think the same :lol:

Hmm cock up bum, or ginge hair.

Yup, deffo up for some tube steak me

:lol:


----------



## bigbear21

rs007 said:


> Would rather be ghey than ginge any day of the week, and I think any sane, straight thinking man would think the same :lol:
> 
> Hmm cock up bum, or ginge hair.
> 
> Yup, deffo up for some tube steak me
> 
> :lol:


oh cant wait to do bent over rows with you baby


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> oh cant wait to do bent over rows with you baby


Why do I get the feeling I should keep quiet.

Distinct impression my mouth is writing cheques that my puny lifting ability aint got the funds to cash :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem

rs007 said:


> Why do I get the feeling I should keep quiet.
> 
> *Distinct impression my mouth is writing cheques that my puny lifting ability aint got the funds to cash* :lol: :lol: :lol:


oh spotted - yer mouth is writing cheques your body cant cash - one of my all time faves - Top Gun :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Bri - nipples is all I am saying

WTF :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbear21

rs007 said:


> Why do I get the feeling I should keep quiet.
> 
> Distinct impression my mouth is writing cheques that my puny lifting ability aint got the funds to cash :lol: :lol: :lol:


wont need big weights to have ya screamin!


----------



## bigbear21

anyway you two useless sh1tes decided when were gonna play yet?


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> anyway you two useless sh1tes decided when were gonna play yet?


Well my Keto experiment kinda got messed up so I am down for whenever really. Meant to be training back on Monday night, but my work is hectic just now and training has been screwed about so can't gaurantee this - wouldn't want top plan anything for then.

Next back session after this is provisionally Tue 23rd?

I say provisionally as work may still be hectic there, and also we need to be flexible with training because of if/when Brian has kids etc - if Brian agrees how about we provisionally set for then?

And we will keep you informed as we get closer to time if it has to change or not?

I want to start recutting these mind muscle grooves for my back as soon as possible, even though I am weak right now


----------



## bigbear21

rs007 said:


> Well my Keto experiment kinda got messed up so I am down for whenever really. Meant to be training back on Monday night, but my work is hectic just now and training has been screwed about so can't gaurantee this - wouldn't want top plan anything for then.
> 
> Next back session after this is provisionally Tue 23rd?
> 
> I say provisionally as work may still be hectic there, and also we need to be flexible with training because of if/when Brian has kids etc - if Brian agrees how about we provisionally set for then?
> 
> And we will keep you informed as we get closer to time if it has to change or not?
> 
> I want to start recutting these mind muscle grooves for my back as soon as possible, even though I am weak right now


will provisionally say yes but wont know till nearer the time


----------



## weeman

yep that sounds good to me  you pair of bullying bitches. :lol: :lol:


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> yep that sounds good to me  you pair of bullying bitches. :lol: :lol:


Go and glue your fvcking loft hatch shut

Incidentally was reading up about old saltcoats, and did you know your whole street is built on an old red indian reservation

Its true!!! And even cooler, your actual house sits right on top of the indian burial ground!

Way cool

But glue shut your loft hatch just in case


----------



## weeman

i'm ok tonight mate,Fin is in the house and he's enough to scare the fuk out of any spirits pmsl

you fkn dick :lol: :lol:

(brian goes and gets the kids out of bed and makes them stay awake and in every room he goes into till he decides to go to bed)


----------



## bigbear21

wwooooooohhhhhhhhhh! (thats my best ghostie noise)


----------



## Team1

Did i miss soemthing here with the loft hatch and ghost stuff? Or is it a simple referral to Brians pasty casper white colour in his ab shot... where he looks very mens health btw minus any kind of human colour at all nevermind a tan

:lol:

Up yours Fanny Features


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Did i miss soemthing here with the loft hatch and ghost stuff? Or is it a simple referral to Brians pasty casper white colour in his ab shot... where he looks very mens health btw minus any kind of human colour at all nevermind a tan
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Up yours Fanny Features


mate,when your this size,and look this good,you'll understand how awesome it feels to have those closest to you,like yourself,hate on you,because you know your looking good when this happens,i thank you my friend :tt2:


----------



## Team1

**** off.

Ok. Ill give you it. Your gunnage is looking big and meaty just now. very impressive

But

BUT

Your a tosser and have "mens health" abs :lol:


----------



## rs007

Note how Brian totally forgot to embelish on the loft hatch abuse.

Allow me

Brian is an utter sh1tebag, and when in the house himself is constantly fearful of ghouls, ghosts, and bogey men.

In Paranormal Activity, the ghosty comes from the loft and sh1t

Well. when it is windy, Brians loft hatch opens itself, and he bricks it.

That, coupled with the fact he is in completely on his own sometimes, leaves a perfect opportunity to noise him right up and get him pure sh1tting it


----------



## Uriel

fer fuk sake - a grown man being all shitey feart of ghosties.............living in a ****house like Saltcoats where the streets are alive with the undead.

It is true thou Bri, evil spirits only have one gateway "through" and it always aligns with a loft hatch......

They only claw, throw things and finger your bum when you sleep though so stay awayke EVERY night from now on


----------



## Rob68

rs007 said:


> Note how Brian totally forgot to embelish on the loft hatch abuse.
> 
> Allow me
> 
> Brian is an utter sh1tebag, and when in the house himself is constantly fearful of ghouls, ghosts, and bogey men.
> 
> In Paranormal Activity, the ghosty comes from the loft and sh1t
> 
> Well. when it is windy, Brians loft hatch opens itself, and he bricks it.
> 
> That, coupled with the fact he is in completely on his own sometimes, leaves a perfect opportunity to noise him right up and get him pure sh1tting it


 :lol: :lol:

Weeman????........

Wee-fcuking-girl morelike.....

:lol: :lol:

sorry weethingy couldnt resist...


----------



## rs007

Brian - its like this

except from your loft hatch.

Or maybe from your telly, you do leave them on all the time


----------



## Jem

The Grudge - only film I have ever been scared of ...she's horrid - made me check my loft hatch every time got up in the night for a wee ....still do it now tbh ...

I can do a good impression of her though !


----------



## bigbear21

careful weeman they are watching!!!!!!


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> **** off.
> 
> Ok. Ill give you it. Your gunnage is looking big and meaty just now. very impressive
> 
> But
> 
> BUT
> 
> Your a tosser and have "mens health" abs :lol:


nearly fell off stool there,a genuine compliment from Rab??? whats wrong mate? took ghey pills this morning?

my abs are fkn awesome knobjockey,have you seen the covers of mens health,all photoshopped to fuk,am lovin it if my abs lookin like that just now pmsl



rs007 said:


> Note how Brian totally forgot to embelish on the loft hatch abuse.
> 
> Allow me
> 
> Brian is an utter sh1tebag, and when in the house himself is constantly fearful of ghouls, ghosts, and bogey men.
> 
> In Paranormal Activity, the ghosty comes from the loft and sh1t
> 
> Well. when it is windy, Brians loft hatch opens itself, and he bricks it.
> 
> That, coupled with the fact he is in completely on his own sometimes, leaves a perfect opportunity to noise him right up and get him pure sh1tting it


this is true,i am a total sh1te bag when home alone,on the nights the kids arent here i swear i go to bed with lights on downstairs,upstairs and bedroom lol i dont care how ghey that sounds,fact of life!



Uriel said:


> fer fuk sake - a grown man being all shitey feart of ghosties.............living in a ****house like Saltcoats where the streets are alive with the undead.
> 
> It is true thou Bri, evil spirits only have one gateway "through" and it always aligns with a loft hatch......
> 
> They only claw, throw things and finger your bum when you sleep though so stay awayke EVERY night from now on


fuk right off you cvnt.



RJ68 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Weeman????........
> 
> Wee-fcuking-girl morelike.....
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> sorry weethingy couldnt resist...


i am a girls blouse indeed mate,i darent even look behind me when i am going up stairs to bed at night,i sh1t you not i am that bad!


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Brian - its like this
> 
> except from your loft hatch.
> 
> Or maybe from your telly, you do leave them on all the time


cvnt,plain and simple.



Jem said:


> The Grudge - only film I have ever been scared of ...she's horrid - made me check my loft hatch every time got up in the night for a wee ....still do it now tbh ...
> 
> I can do a good impression of her though !


no impressions required please,am quite capable of making up noises in my head at night that dont exist and scare the fkn pants of myself.



bigbear21 said:


> careful weeman they are watching!!!!!!


do not start you big cvnt!!!

was on the phone to kate last week i think it was,talking away and i suddenly stop mid sentence and said to here can you hear that? she said (in her posh 0898 voice) what is it? it was one of the kids toys,that needs to be touched to set it off,suddenly starts working on the other side of the room,i at the time was upside down chatting on the couch,starting to sh1t myself,then iot stops.

So i continue on talking to kate and then it does it again!,now goosebumps are up and i decide to take matters into hand and whilst still on the phone (for bravery,somehow she protecting me in my mong head pmsl) i grab the toy,march thru to the backdoor,open door,and lobbed the toy about 60ft into the opposing neighbours garden whislt it was p1ssing down!

lol sorted that musical duck right out i did.

i hope.


----------



## bigbear21

tonight when your sleeping the demon duck will return, scrapping at the back door it will find its way in creep up the stairs and murder you in your sleep then your damned soul will forever be tormented by evil quacks


----------



## Jem

aye - scary stuff ...ducks


----------



## weeman

bigbear21 said:


> tonight when your sleeping the demon duck will return, scrapping at the back door it will find its way in creep up the stairs and murder you in your sleep then your damned soul will forever be tormented by evil quacks


you just wait,if i wake up dead tomorrow you'll feel bad so you will.

slightly.

ok you wont feel bad at all but you should.



Jem said:


> aye - scary stuff ...ducks
> 
> View attachment 46041


you had to be there,dull mood light (i had my barry white scottish phone voice on and set the mood for myself :lol: ) and all of a sudden a fkn toy that needs human interaction comes to life on the other side of the room,but the batteries were also dying and so the tune was coming out eery and slowed down and warbly,then would just stop.

evil fkn thing.

had it been a clown toy i would have just wished myself dead on the spot,that would have been too much.


----------



## Jem

Bri get the house blessed - I did mine ! seriously


----------



## bigbear21

so scared of clowns too hhmmmmm! cant wait till we train


----------



## Team1

Need to be careful of toys

Look at Chucky!!!


----------



## RedKola

weeman said:


> you just wait,if i wake up dead tomorrow you'll feel bad so you will.
> 
> slightly.
> 
> ok you wont feel bad at all but you should.
> 
> you had to be there,dull mood light (i had my barry white scottish phone voice on and set the mood for myself :lol: ) and all of a sudden a fkn toy that needs human interaction comes to life on the other side of the room,but the batteries were also dying and so the tune was coming out eery and slowed down and warbly,then would just stop.
> 
> evil fkn thing.
> 
> *had it been a clown toy i would have just wished myself dead on the spot,that would have been too much.*


Speaking of clowns....I did a wee painting on the campest gay dude I ever did meet on Wed...do you find him scary? Does the gay-ness cancel out the scary-ness? Genuine question! LMAO :lol:


----------



## rs007

RedKola said:


> Speaking of clowns....I did a wee painting on the campest gay dude I ever did meet on Wed...do you find him scary? Does the gay-ness cancel out the scary-ness? Genuine question! LMAO :lol:


Practice run for the real deal, ie, moi


----------



## Tommy10

rs007 said:


> Practice run for the real deal, ie, moi


sure i saw a pic of ur painted face on FB?


----------



## RedKola

Pelayo said:


> sure i saw a pic of ur painted face on FB?


I've only ever painted him as the joker and superman.... :confused1:


----------



## Tommy10

RedKola said:


> I've only ever painted him as the joker and superman.... :confused1:


erm....was it an eye hen?


----------



## RedKola

Awwww, that was just a contact lense lol


----------



## weeman

Jem said:


> Bri get the house blessed - I did mine ! seriously


if i were a believer i would Em lol my sis got something like that done to her house due to things happening with my niece that just freaks me completely out,i dont even let them tell me about the things that goes on there,heard one or two bits and refused to listen to anything after that,they know i get scared easily that way so dont fill me in!



bigbear21 said:


> so scared of clowns too hhmmmmm! cant wait till we train


mate you turn up dressed as a clown with a duckbill strapped to your face i will go feotus on your ass and curl up in a ball sooking my thumb LMAO



Team1 said:


> Need to be careful of toys
> 
> Look at Chucky!!!


the man speaks the truth!



RedKola said:


> Speaking of clowns....I did a wee painting on the campest gay dude I ever did meet on Wed...do you find him scary? Does the gay-ness cancel out the scary-ness? Genuine question! LMAO :lol:


he is actually kind of half attractive and half scary,but the camp DOES rip from him right enough lol

awesome work again as well:thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10

RedKola said:


> Awwww, that was just a contact lense lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

RedKola said:


> Speaking of clowns....I did a wee painting on the campest gay dude I ever did meet :lol:


Thats not pelayo you painted... :confused1: ........... :whistling: .....................


----------



## Tommy10

RJ68 said:


> Thats not ME you painted... :confused1: ........... :whistling: .....................


----------



## BillC

RJ68 said:


> I'm a manc **** and love Weeman for his willy, want to be raped and savaged by a herd of gingers... :confused1: ........... :whistling: .....................


You sick sick man, you get worse


----------



## weeman

yeah i mean theres standing up for us ginges and then theres taking some things too far,rj68 really sick in the head :lol:


----------



## Rob68

BillC said:


> You sick sick man, you get worse





weeman said:


> yeah i mean theres standing up for us ginges and then theres taking some things too far,rj68 really sick in the head :lol:


 :lol: Pair of cnuts :lol: .......


----------



## weeman

started using MT2 and inserted g2 and cjc over the last week,bodyweight rising,leanness staying intact,now sitting at 231,abular fly bye taken an hour ago post sunbed


----------



## Team1

mens health/Bicep boy abs

What a ****


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> mens health/Bicep boy abs
> 
> What a ****


you say your hating,but i know your loving bitch.


----------



## Team1




----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> started using MT2 and inserted g2 and cjc over the last week,bodyweight rising,leanness staying intact,now sitting at 231,abular fly bye taken an hour ago post sunbed


Ya know, that mirror looks a damn sight better - when I'm in it :lol:

Yes indeed, I regularly frequent that exact same pose/mirror post sunbed too :lol:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Ya know, that mirror looks a damn sight better - when I'm in it :lol:
> 
> Yes indeed, I regularly frequent that exact same pose/mirror post sunbed too :lol:


lighting is awesome in that wee toilet isnt it lol i look fuk all like that when i walk away i swear on it pmsl

clever fkers in that tanning salon :lol: :lol:

currently gnr go Moat on Oranges ass here,am on hold,was promised 100% i would be live yesterday by provisioning team,useless bastrds yet again let me down,swear to fkn god the rage i have building talking to this broken englished mutherfuker as i am typing this :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Greyphantom

What I want to know is how did you do that to a pic of Bri...


----------



## weeman

FINALLY!!!

back on in broadband mode!! about fkn time,its only taken guts of a fkn month!!

everything is supadupauber quick now wooohoo!!!

for the record,dongles are fukin sh1te.


----------



## nutnut

Yay for Broadband. With your absence I kinda lost track of where you were at currently and what you are aiming for next - I think you should do a big update


----------



## weeman

this i am not entirely sure of myself at the moment,there is not much of an offseason as such left before the prep would need to start for the scottish season,basically would be starting prep in about 7 weeks if doing that,which realistically isnt that much time to hope to improve significantly enough.

I will be starting prep diet regardless at start of jan as will be helping Kate prep so want my head to be in the same place as hers there,its only gnr help,current plan sees me most likely prepping for around 10 weeks and prob pull out of it at around the 6 week out mark if not really happy with the changes,have another little rebound then start prep again around June time for a UKBFF qualifies down south way and give brits another bash,this time not making same mistakes as before,therefor giving me an extra 10ish lbs that i lost come stage time plus whatever lean tissue i can gain between now and then,should make for a significantly better package and make me much more competitive.

All that being said i really would like to do the NABBA scotland and surrounding shows and try the NABBA brits,like i said will no doubt see how the cards fall as prep unfolds,only certainty is that i will begin prepping first week of the new year.

I am currently leaner than have been in years at this bodyweight due to infinitely more consistency in my offseason diet than ever before and have only just reinserting all my other bits n bobs plus getting the bug back training wise,so exciting times ahead


----------



## gym rat

whats a typical days eating for yourself bigman, you currently using PED's... i reckon than last question was abit silly but thought id ask anyway.lol


----------



## weeman

eatings been very good recently,eating a lot of red meat,higher fats.

Typically having oats+pro6,steak c cheese,lean steak burgers,some form of chick+rice (be it curry whatever etc) steak+c cheese again,lots of whole earth peanut butter,cpl portions scrambled eggs,bagels,cpl shakes thru day if not hungry. 

Still having bits n bobs of sh1te in there when fancy it,more so on days i have the kids as typically have treats there for them and end up picking,i barely drink now,once every cpl weeks and minimally at that,dont reccy at all anymore,peds wise ghrp/cjc,test,eq and about to insert tren and mast tonight


----------



## Team1

Sounds good fanny

cutting and rebounding is gotta be the way frward. no more big off seasons and stringy reccy Weeman


----------



## Greyphantom

Good luck with it Bri... but then you do need to get your fat ar$e into shape 

mate if you could hold it at the point where your searratus were last time then you would kill for sure... those things cut my screen they were that sharp...


----------



## bigbear21

weeman if i was you id leave it a year, i know its hard to do but ithink youve finally found some consistency and you need to give it time jumping back into contest prep in 7 weeks is too soon imo, i know its hard bit youve fallen back in love with training so enjoy it and grow


----------



## Kate1976

weeman said:


> eatings been very good recently,eating a lot of red meat,higher fats.
> 
> Typically having oats+pro6,steak c cheese,lean steak burgers,some form of chick+rice (be it curry whatever etc) steak+c cheese again,*lots of whole earth peanut butter*,cpl portions scrambled eggs,bagels,cpl shakes thru day if not hungry.
> 
> Still having bits n bobs of sh1te in there when fancy it,more so on days i have the kids as typically have treats there for them and end up picking,i barely drink now,once every cpl weeks and minimally at that,dont reccy at all anymore,peds wise ghrp/cjc,test,eq and about to insert tren and mast tonight


Lots of = jars of


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

regarding your diet big man... do you stagger pro+fat,pro+carbs, pro+fats etc...

cheers


----------



## big silver back

So its another stab at the ukbff next year, was hoping we would be at the Nabba brits together!  (if i qualify that is :confused1: ) Good luck with your prep butty, i also start mine straight after xmas. Oh joy hours of cardio here we come!! :lol:


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Sounds good fanny
> 
> cutting and rebounding is gotta be the way frward. no more big off seasons and stringy reccy Weeman


yeah mate,that weeman is gone for good,kinda like in superman 3 where bad superman fights clark kent,his inner good,then clark whoops him and good superman survives.

yeah kinda sorta like that. :lol:



Greyphantom said:


> Good luck with it Bri... but then you do need to get your fat ar$e into shape
> 
> mate if you could hold it at the point where your searratus were last time then you would kill for sure... those things cut my screen they were that sharp...


lol hopefully that will pale in comparison to next version darren  even taken to training abs this offseason,shockingly!



bigbear21 said:


> weeman if i was you id leave it a year, i know its hard to do but ithink youve finally found some consistency and you need to give it time jumping back into contest prep in 7 weeks is too soon imo, i know its hard bit youve fallen back in love with training so enjoy it and grow


just doesnt work for me the year out mate,tried to do it twice now,i just get bored and disinterested,hence plan for diet bounce back,diet compete,plus would be headfuk having those around me getting into prep and even more so helping kate,i'm too vain for that sh1t to pass me by lolol



Kate1976 said:


> Lots of = jars of


yeah yeah lol dont worry your jar is sitting there waiting for you untouched.

well when i say untouched that may be a small lie.

by small lie i mean i may have actually ate it then refilled your jar with sunpat instead.

and by refilled with sunpat i mean refilled with sunpat,ate that then replaced it with some 20p supermarket sh1te :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman

fat-2-thi-2-mus said:


> regarding your diet big man... do you stagger pro+fat,pro+carbs, pro+fats etc...
> 
> cheers


i more or less do now mate yes,been finding it working well enough,never paid that much heed to it in the past 



big silver back said:


> So its another stab at the ukbff next year, was hoping we would be at the Nabba brits together!  (if i qualify that is :confused1: ) Good luck with your prep butty, i also start mine straight after xmas. Oh joy hours of cardio here we come!! :lol:


maybe big chap maybe,or it could be both,see how well i get along physically and how brave i am feeling length of prep wise lol


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

if you were taking lantus would a carb meal every other meal be ok to stop you going hypo? i say this as i find my body react much better to a higher fat diet than to a high carb one??


----------



## hilly

no more reccy, not even special occasions, bloody hell were is the real weeman, please stand up lmao


----------



## hilly

no more reccy, not even special occasions, bloody hell were is the real weeman, please stand up lmao


----------



## RedKola

Reformed character! 

Still can't get rid of the ginge though :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

PMSL RK :lol:


----------



## weeal

sounds like your well and trully focused on this s**t now.be good to see the even bigger

gains you can make now.a remember you saying in the past how you were sometimes a bit lazy in the offseason predict big things for you as you got a cracking physique.oh and how come your no getting to compete in the glencairn tranny classics thats no fair:lol:


----------



## Team1

He is invited but he is slightly less man and doesnt cut the 5 foot 10 inch mark for NABBA Tranny Class 1 - afterall - a good tranny has to be around the 6 foot mark doesnt he/she


----------



## Greyphantom

Team1 said:


> He is invited but he is slightly less man and doesnt cut the 5 foot 10 inch mark for NABBA Tranny Class 1 - afterall - a good tranny has to be around the 6 foot mark doesnt he/she


Ahhh the voice of experience...


----------



## weeal

Team1 said:


> He is invited but he is slightly less man and doesnt cut the 5 foot 10 inch mark for NABBA Tranny Class 1 - afterall - a good tranny has to be around the 6 foot mark doesnt he/she


this is true rab the club i used to work in years ago had a gay night once

a month.all the trannys there were quite tall especially in there heels.and me searchin them on the door that was an experience :lol:


----------



## rs007

weeal said:


> this is true rab the club i used to work in years ago had a gay night once
> 
> a month.all the trannys there were quite tall especially in there heels.and me searchin them on the door that was an experience :lol:


Did you have to search em for ahem "concealed weapons"

fnar fnar

bet you loved it even if you don't admit it   

You can come down and award the trophy plus 1st place prize (pic n mix I believe) to the winner (me) on the day :lol:


----------



## weeal

rs007 said:


> Did you have to search em for ahem "concealed weapons"
> 
> fnar fnar
> 
> bet you loved it even if you don't admit it
> 
> You can come down and award the trophy plus 1st place prize (pic n mix I believe) to the winner (me) on the day :lol:


deal al hand out the pic n mix only if i get to search for concealed weapons first:lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

Just another random drunk post bump, carry on


----------



## weeman

as mentioned by Rams in his journal we were graced by the presence of mega ginge bigbear21,fkn size of him:cursing:

Was a fantastic experience tbh,the way he made me connect with my back inside a cpl of sets with an empty fkn bar was phenomenal,had more of a pump and connection going on with my back at that point than i had at the end of most back workouts i can actually remember!

Dave is a fountain of training knowledge it has to be said,we were looking forward to this session with a completely open mind as we were well aware we had gotten into our own bad habits and ways over the last near cpl decades of training,it was properly eye opening having his eye and experience watching over us,simple little adjustments led to cramp like contractions in the back,just fkn awesome!

Have to say also have simply never felt rack deads feel so good as i did last night by literally an adjustment of shoulders and prevention of hyper extending at the top of the movement,and also taking the rack out of the rack deads,back felt wrecked by then right enough but was greatful for it in that sadistic bbing way.

Needless to say we have been impressed to the extent we will 100% be seeking out future sessions with bigbear when time/life allows as it feels like something was unlocked last night,if that can be applied to every bodypart along with new found motivation for bodybuilding then its an exciting future ahead for sure.

was fkn humbling being so ridiculously outgunned pmsl

all that aside,he's still a big fat english bodybuilder (in the background) :lol: :lol:

Guns literlly bigger than your head folks,thats what that pr1ck is sporting,weeman wants!!!!! :cursing: :cursing::laugh:


----------



## bigbear21

thanks bri i think?

the fat bloke in the background strikes again lol!!

hey im not english! Im a yorkshire man!!! a fcukin breed apart and dont you forget it!!! and at least i live in a civilized part of the world not in some back of beyond armpit of a place ya sheep shagging skirt wearing ******!!!

regarding guns my tendons are that sore at the mo i was curling ****ey fcukin 10kg dbs last night!

oh the shame lol

but on a serious note im really glad you got something out of it, theres lots more to come and hopefully next time well be able to really put the hammer down!


----------



## GM-20

bri was good to see you in nott's.

dave knows his stuff. pitty he has buggered off down south.


----------



## leafman

weeman said:


> as mentioned by Rams in his journal we were graced by the presence of mega ginge bigbear21,fkn size of him:cursing:
> 
> Was a fantastic experience tbh,*the way he made me connect with my back inside a cpl of sets *with an empty fkn bar was phenomenal,had more of a pump and connection going on with my back at that point than i had at the end of most back workouts i can actually remember!
> 
> Dave is a fountain of training knowledge it has to be said,we were looking forward to this session with a completely open mind as we were well aware we had gotten into our own bad habits and ways over the last near cpl decades of training,it was properly eye opening having his eye and experience watching over us,simple little adjustments led to cramp like contractions in the back,just fkn awesome!
> 
> Have to say also have simply never felt rack deads feel so good as i did last night by literally an adjustment of shoulders and prevention of hyper extending at the top of the movement,and also taking the rack out of the rack deads,back felt wrecked by then right enough but was greatful for it in that sadistic bbing way.
> 
> Needless to say we have been impressed to the :


Gotta admit when i train my back i seem to be a bit out of touch so to speak as far as feeling it or connecting is how u put it. Feel free to share any simple tips haha, hope all is goin good aswell weeman, all the best. leafy


----------



## rs007

leafman said:


> Gotta admit when i train my back i seem to be a bit out of touch so to speak as far as feeling it or connecting is how u put it. Feel free to share any simple tips haha, hope all is goin good aswell weeman, all the best. leafy


I'd say from talking to people over the years, reding mags etc etc back is the most common part people have trouble feeling. I reckon it is almost certainly down to the fact you can't see it when you train...

Best tip - get in touch with BigBear21, get a session sorted with him

Be prepared to feel very small, the guy is a fkn mountain :lol:


----------



## leafman

rs007 said:


> I'd say from talking to people over the years, reding mags etc etc back is the most common part people have trouble feeling. I reckon it is almost certainly down to the fact you can't see it when you train...
> 
> Best tip - get in touch with BigBear21, get a session sorted with him
> 
> Be prepared to feel very small, the guy is a fkn mountain :lol:


haha cheers mate, and compared to me most people who train look like mountains lolol. leafy


----------



## bigbear21

rs007 said:


> I'd say from talking to people over the years, reding mags etc etc back is the most common part people have trouble feeling. I reckon it is almost certainly down to the fact you can't see it when you train...
> 
> Best tip - get in touch with BigBear21, get a session sorted with him
> 
> Be prepared to feel very small, the guy is a fkn mountain :lol:


thanks rams

leafy if you want fire me a pm ill meet up and give you a few pointers

and for fcuk sake im not that bloody big...........yet!


----------



## leafman

bigbear21 said:


> thanks rams
> 
> leafy if you want fire me a pm ill meet up and give you a few pointers
> 
> and for fcuk sake im not that bloody big...........yet!


lol u cant be called bigbear and not be big!! lol thanks mate will fire pm ur way later today  Cheers rams  leafy


----------



## Team1

Brian

Aint told you in a week or two how much of a bawbag you are

well

You're a bawbag.


----------



## bigbear21

Team1 said:


> Brian
> 
> Aint told you in a week or two how much of a bawbag you are
> 
> well
> 
> You're a bawbag.


shut up cyclist!


----------



## Team1

bigbear21 said:


> shut up cyclist!


AInt it time you were in hybernation you big swine? Look like you have built up a good winter coat to see you thru till the spring anyways. Im sure you will be fine

..

.

..

Your still in carlisle?

:lol:


----------



## weeman

ran for bus this morning,thought lower back was gnr do an alien on me,turns out body needs time to adapt to new weight pmsl

did 30 mins cardio this morn followed by abs,looking well,getting darker,all is good,except fukin shoulder injury :angry:


----------



## dixie normus

weeman said:


> getting darker


Nah, its just whiter outside :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

bulkaholic said:


> Am I still allowed in here?? I notice the whole place is full of northerners and scots! Here I am sat in garden in gods own meadow soaking up the sun thinking of you lot freeezing up there :lol:


Yeah course mate, us southerners have to hold our own hey 

Running, wtf... well thats your cardio for the week


----------



## Team1

Hey Bri. Noticed you were online and this aint been post/spammed in a while

Get it right up ye!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Hey Bri. Noticed you were online and this aint been post/spammed in a while
> 
> Get it right up ye!


Past your bed time natty classic scum - begone, actual big folks is online now

Damnd cyclist


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Hey Bri. Noticed you were online and this aint been post/spammed in a while
> 
> Get it right up ye!


lick it bitch,lick my slimey love missile.

on serious note will update soon,have tales of meeting JW'ness to tell.

and yeah he fkn outsized me.

but not outgunned...........


----------



## bigbear21

good to have ya back ginger ninja! im so proud of ya out gunning little joe!!!

now sort out rams hes gone and got all in touch with his inner karma, this is really worrying its sort of against the laws of nature, this new chilled out rams is a concern, is it a sign of impending doom? like the sheep lying down with the lions?


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> good to have ya back ginger ninja! im so proud of ya out gunning little joe!!!
> 
> now sort out rams hes gone and got all in touch with his inner karma, this is really worrying its sort of against the laws of nature, this new chilled out rams is a concern, is it a sign of impending doom? like the sheep lying down with the lions?


Don't know about in touch with inner karma, but I just got in touch with a big plate of beans on toast with cheese grated on and it was superb.

Suppose better get in touch with a protien shake or some sh1t :lol:


----------



## Beklet

weeman said:


> lick it bitch,lick my slimey love missile.
> 
> on serious note will update soon,have tales of meeting JW'ness to tell.
> 
> and yeah he fkn outsized me.
> 
> but not outgunned...........


Or outcalved lol 

I'm in here spreading my dirty nattiness and handing out mince pies... :devil2:


----------



## bigbear21

Beklet said:


> Or outcalved lol
> 
> I'm in here spreading my dirty nattiness and handing out mince pies... :devil2:


wheres my mince pies?


----------



## rs007

youve had enough pies, fat bloke in the background

:lol:


----------



## Team1

bigbear21 said:


> wheres my mince pies?


----------



## bigbear21

rs007 said:


> youve had enough pies, fat bloke in the background
> 
> :lol:


look beans on toast boy my injuries are repairing so next time we meet battle lines will be drawn


----------



## bigbear21

Team1 said:


>


and you can shut the **** up ya wee weegie banger


----------



## strange_days

bigbear21 said:


> wheres my mince pies?


In the middle of your chevy chase, on your uncle ned


----------



## Greyphantom

Hey there big Weeman... back now buddy and ready to enjoy the balmy UK weather... hmmm maybe not the balmy part so much... speak with you soon mate...


----------



## strange_days

What's happening Big Bri ??


----------



## Team1

I finally killed him.


----------



## Magic Torch

Was his blood orange and p1ss smelling?


----------



## Team1

when his blood splashed on me mate it was like a scene from alien. It burned me to the bone like acid and i almost lost an eye


----------



## bigbear21

in acordance with the fellowship of the orange you have taken a ginger brothers life and as such i must act upon you unspeakable punishment, so dastardly and grusome i cannot even hint of what is to come on this mere electronic communication area for fear of innocent parties reading the atrosities and dropping dead from sheer panick and revulsion.

However it will come and when it does it will slow and painful and before you die you will beg of the ginger brother weeman's forgiveness


----------



## craftybutcher

Team1 said:


> I finally killed him.


Did you chop him up and feed him to his daughter in a Chilli? If so be prepared for her to get revenge in 3 years.


----------



## weeman

loling at the posts 

looking largely like i may be bypassing the scottish season at the moment,heads not in the right place,size is extremely down (ie getting softer by the day 217) have even almost come off gear,which will be first for me in maybe 3+ years,unsure what to do,see where next fortnight takes me,if motivation and drive returns then jump back on the chemical wagon and perhaps try to haul ass in time for scottish shows,if not then prob do big long prep for same show i did in august last year,like i said really not sure at the moment of anything.


----------



## Greyphantom

come on ya big ginger yin... (is that a term for scottish blokes or something, isnt that what they call Billy Connelly, well except the ginger bit cos he is funny and popular after all  )... pull finger... also sent you text this arvo... just in case your phone is still spazzing...


----------



## weeman

lol well oddly after posting that earlier on i decided to bite bullet and do what i had been avoiding since the Dundee show last year and measure my arms,was expecting the worst as have been surviving on basically alcohol and cpl meals a day for a good bit,and as stated bodyweight is way down,so was actually expecting somewhere in the 17" range tbh,how shocked was i to see they taped at an eight inch off 19'' stone cold! i am flat as fuk and what i regard as soft for me,so now having severe rethink over where i want to go now,stick gear back in,go into prep mode,do scottish shows?or pull out have mini rebound over scottish season and restart diet after nabba brits to head for ukbff dundee again? fuk knows.

trained back tonight,only two exercises,v light,still using bigbears techniques,got nice pump on,tendons feel brittle tho,pwo nutrition so far a cheese roll lol

oh and half a ruffle bar,food of champs lol


----------



## Raptor

lol @ surviving off a couple of meals and alcohol for a while... mate sounds like my november and december, i wasn't training at all and my shopping list daily was: Pringles, Terrys Choc Orange, Meat feast pizza (with added extra pepperonis and cheese) a few pies/pastys 2 chocolate croissants, haribo... + beer and vodka. That was literally my diet for nov / dec, if it wasn't on that list then it'd be worse like a curry or a chinese ha... Back on to a keto diet now but the 1st week of jan was brutal, the gym only reopened this monday so last week was just cardio but even from the 1st of jan i look tons better, dropped a sh!t load of water and even though i have been dieting my muscles look fuller but thats probably due to the test and tren 

Muscle memory is an amazing thing, and im also shocked that i didn't lose much size when my protein intake was about 30 grams per day and that was probably from bread and the meats on my pizzas :lol:

Back on track now though :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

good your back on track,yeah it doesnt take long for your body to remember but it still feels crap when feels like starting from scratch tho lol

i need to address getting a new cooker too,accidentally destroyed mine via grillpan fire before xmas and its basically made me lazy since,need to get second hand one asap tho got temporary measure round it for now till i get one.


----------



## DB

I love that!

''Just an eigth off 19" Pure alpha rounding up there..

Could have said ''just over 18.5'' 

Did you measure that over a hoodie too :lol: x


----------



## bigbear21

well weeman we now have a home for big bears training camp so when you and the natty scum coming down for round 2 my ginger brother?


----------



## Raptor

weeman said:


> good your back on track,yeah it doesnt take long for your body to remember but it still feels crap when feels like starting from scratch tho lol
> 
> i need to address getting a new cooker too,accidentally destroyed mine via grillpan fire before xmas and its basically made me lazy since,need to get second hand one asap tho got temporary measure round it for now till i get one.


Yeah know the feeling, it was crazy today... 1st bench session in 8 weeks today and 40kg away from my max  although it only usually takes me 3/4 weeks to start rapidly getting my strength back when sticking to a proper routine / diet.. and lol not having a way of cooking your own food defo needs sorting lol.. its so easy to say 'oh i'll grab something when out' if its gonna be harder too cook at home.

Im gonna give it all a good effort now with it being the start of the year, and i want to get to 10% bf in the not too distant future.. going below 15% is hard for me... the lowest i have been in a while was 13% but have made a plan this time and will be sticking to it, diet seems to be my most difficult factor for me, as well as booze lol


----------



## strange_days

weeman said:


> looking largely like i may be bypassing the scottish season at the moment,heads not in the right place,size is extremely down (ie getting softer by the day 217) have even almost come off gear,which will be first for me in maybe 3+ years,unsure what to do,see where next fortnight takes me,if motivation and drive returns then jump back on the chemical wagon and perhaps try to haul ass in time for scottish shows,if not then prob do big long prep for same show i did in august last year,like i said really not sure at the moment of anything.


Christ, you're starting to sound like ****ing Ramsay. Better get it sorted mate or before you know it you'll be whining about the weather and how the kids down the corner shop were laughing at how small you were. Then it's "not doing any shows this year, can't be arsed", and finally "right, I'm off out for a donor kebab and a bag of deep fried maltesers"


----------



## rs007

strange_days said:


> Christ, you're starting to sound like ****ing Ramsay. Better get it sorted mate or before you know it you'll be whining about the weather and how the kids down the corner shop were laughing at how small you were. Then it's "not doing any shows this year, can't be arsed", and finally "right, I'm off out for a donor kebab and a bag of deep fried maltesers"


 :lol: funnily enough although I just hadn't clicked we are both in the same overall situation!!

We both competed towards the end of 2010 and it has kinda handicapped our efforts at doing anything we are happy with for the Scottish shows!

So thats why we are both whinging moaning cvnts


----------



## weeman

DB said:


> I love that!
> 
> ''Just an eigth off 19" Pure alpha rounding up there..
> 
> Could have said ''just over 18.5''
> 
> Did you measure that over a hoodie too :lol: x


it was three tshirts actually pmsl

and just over 18.5 would be an eigth over it,mines was near a full half inch over it,now you would never round down your cock size so same applies to gunnage pmsl

sh1t actually,i made dramatic mistake,this is the net,forgot to add on gratuitous inch too.

hey my guns are suddenly just under 20'',this bbing malarky is easy!!! :lol: :lol:



bigbear21 said:


> well weeman we now have a home for big bears training camp so when you and the natty scum coming down for round 2 my ginger brother?


congrats on the gym Dave,defo plan on making an appearance there sooner rather than later mate,would be cool if could make official opening 



The Raptor said:


> Yeah know the feeling, it was crazy today... 1st bench session in 8 weeks today and 40kg away from my max  although it only usually takes me 3/4 weeks to start rapidly getting my strength back when sticking to a proper routine / diet.. and lol not having a way of cooking your own food defo needs sorting lol.. its so easy to say 'oh i'll grab something when out' if its gonna be harder too cook at home.
> 
> Im gonna give it all a good effort now with it being the start of the year, and i want to get to 10% bf in the not too distant future.. going below 15% is hard for me... the lowest i have been in a while was 13% but have made a plan this time and will be sticking to it, diet seems to be my most difficult factor for me, as well as booze lol


lol other night when Rams and i started back for first sesh,we did chest (of course) and my arms were trembling on a paltry incline bench of 100kg pmsl pathetic when not so long ago i have thrown up 180kg for reps!!



strange_days said:


> Christ, you're starting to sound like ****ing Ramsay. Better get it sorted mate or before you know it you'll be whining about the weather and how the kids down the corner shop were laughing at how small you were. Then it's "not doing any shows this year, can't be arsed", and finally "right, I'm off out for a donor kebab and a bag of deep fried maltesers"


listen its in our blood,its super dark n grey here in scotland at this time of year,its law to moan and whine lol

hmmm,deep fried maltesers....


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> :lol: funnily enough although I just hadn't clicked we are both in the same overall situation!!
> 
> We both competed towards the end of 2010 and it has kinda handicapped our efforts at doing anything we are happy with for the Scottish shows!
> 
> So thats why we are both whinging moaning cvnts


nail on the head mate lol

i got chicken today so i guess that means i really should look at doing this,even gotten as far as loading barrels and shaving body,think body is trying to tell me something,its looking at a dog desperate to go a walk,wagging its tail like fuk,super keen,but you cant really be fuked doing it,but know you will enjoy it once you are out there.

man thats a strange analogy right there.



KJW said:


> How come? In terms of letting your system recover? I'm still new to all this so just curious. Could you have stayed on it right through?


takes its toll on you physically and mentally mate,Rams was dieting basically from dec 2009 right thru to oct,i dieted from about march/april right thru till october,it really really drains you,and then to think you gotta restart it all again and know you potentially wont have made much change in appearance for next outing can get a bit disheartening.

that being said,a lot can happen,and usually does lol


----------



## Team1

Thats so true mate. the fear of starting it all over again but to me the fear of not being improved. That fear is the worst and i never understood that or could imagine it till now thative been full circle myself over last year!

It makes me genuinely afrad but at the same time im quite determined to go back at i and prove myself better than i was but it also fules me in a way via that fear


----------



## rs007

Brian, fvck it.

I think we should just accept our betaness. We have fought it well for all these years, it has been a gallant struggle - but alas we are puffs.

OK, you have 19 guns which I and *90% of this board * can only dream of, but the gun doth not maketh the alpha. A man can have a 12" cock, doesn't mean he is any good at fvcking.

Lets just accept our complete pi$hness mate, embrace it even. Lets just put the burden down and grow old gracefully


----------



## rs007

On second thoughts

*FU**CK THAT SH**IT*

Lets get it AWN

admit it, that got you a wee tingle like in the rocky movies didn't it? Admit it


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Thats so true mate. the fear of starting it all over again but to me the fear of not being improved. That fear is the worst and i never understood that or could imagine it till now thative been full circle myself over last year!
> 
> It makes me genuinely afrad but at the same time im quite determined to go back at i and prove myself better than i was but it also fules me in a way via that fear


all part of the game mate eh,as long as something drives us,once we lose that is when it all falls apart.



rs007 said:


> Brian, fvck it.
> 
> I think we should just accept our betaness. We have fought it well for all these years, it has been a gallant struggle - but alas we are puffs.
> 
> OK, you have 19 guns which I and *90% of this board * can only dream of, but the gun doth not maketh the alpha. A man can have a 12" cock, doesn't mean he is any good at fvcking.
> 
> Lets just accept our complete pi$hness mate, embrace it even. Lets just put the burden down and grow old gracefully


yeah fukit,cracking open a koppaberg!!



rs007 said:


> On second thoughts
> 
> *FU**CK THAT SH**IT*
> 
> Lets get it AWN
> 
> admit it, that got you a wee tingle like in the rocky movies didn't it? Admit it


yes,yes i fuking did.

ok,gnr wake up tomorrow and jam a horrendous amount of aas into myself,fukin about indecisive and moaning aint gnr get me far,and i need far bigger guns,even if it just ends up being for audience particapation lmao


----------



## ShaunMc

weeman said:


> all part of the game mate eh,as long as something drives us,once we lose that is when it all falls apart.
> 
> yeah fukit,cracking open a koppaberg!!
> 
> yes,yes i fuking did.
> 
> ok,gnr wake up tomorrow and jam a horrendous amount of aas into myself,fukin about indecisive and moaning aint gnr get me far,and i need far bigger guns,even if it just ends up being for audience particapation lmao


you fcuking legend big man


----------



## weeman

ShaunMc said:


> you fcuking legend big man





KJW said:


> Back in business. I'll remember where I was when I read that!
> 
> Good luck!


lol :lol: :lol:

ok just 'theoretically' nailed 800mg test,400mg tren,600mg eq,500mg mast,should keep things going for a few days then most likely 'theoretically' shoot the same again minus the mast but with more test


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> lol :lol: :lol:
> 
> ok just 'theoretically' nailed 800mg test,400mg tren,600mg eq,500mg mast,should keep things going for a few days then most likely 'theoretically' shoot the same again minus the mast but with more test


I've just "theoretically" shot my load and jizzed over my secretary, you know the one, the girl who texts me shots of her love hamster :lol:


----------



## weeman

its about time! :lol:


----------



## MongolianCuuunt

Goddamn it, i need 991 posts to fill in to get gold acc .lol


----------



## weeman

now thats a random post.


----------



## hilly

nice to see you taking things easy bri  good to have u back


----------



## MXD

Great to have you bck Bri


----------



## weeman

lol cheers guys,just inputing the meds in advance of the serious head needed come this monday when am gnr jump into prep mode,i would start today but who in their right mind starts prep on a Friday? :lol:


----------



## MXD

Lol I'm the same, I started this monday after a heavvvyyy 7 day binge


----------



## LittleChris

Weeman how long you running your cruise for then? :lol:


----------



## Rossco700

Fk me mate, reading your last few posts have been like reading my own life of late.... admittedly minus about 10" of gunnage and the ruffle bar pmsl..... As per our last convo my head is still up me own ring, about to pump copious amounts of aas and toy with having a good meal lol (actually appetite is back with a vengence, even if it does sting like a bee) pmsl.

Least you cracked a beer ya lucky beast:thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

LittleChris said:


> Weeman how long you running your cruise for then? :lol:


lol prob for about 8-10 weeks or so 



Rossco700 said:


> Fk me mate, reading your last few posts have been like reading my own life of late.... admittedly minus about 10" of gunnage and the ruffle bar pmsl..... As per our last convo my head is still up me own ring, about to pump copious amounts of aas and toy with having a good meal lol (actually appetite is back with a vengence, even if it does sting like a bee) pmsl.
> 
> Least you cracked a beer ya lucky beast:thumbup1:


yeah mate,am into last day of eating/drinking what i like before tomoz sees the start of the prep,went to asda their and got my groove on in the sweets,cake n curry aisles lol


----------



## big silver back

Hows the shoulder doing big fella? Glad to see your gonna go for it now after all! Just wondering when you start your prep do you include cheat meals from the off or do you cut them out for the first couple of weeks?


----------



## weeman

hey mate 

basically trained virtually nothing bar cpl sessions for about 3 weeks and for some inexplicable reason,despite nutrition being p1ss poor too over the same period,my shoulder has gotten better???? all meds were reduced to virtually nothing too and no pep use at all,fuk knows how that works lol

I usually include them from get go mate,once every 7 days but not sure what will happen here,am starting way late in the day for scottish season really,less than 14 weeks but at same time am not exactly fat,just really small compared to where i should be,aim was gnr be just try and last as long as poss without then really actually restrict it to a meal and a pudding,see how i get on,thats plan anyway lol


----------



## Rossco700

So whats your routine gonna look like from here on in mate?? Maybe i'll find some inspiriation lol


----------



## big silver back

weeman said:


> hey mate
> 
> basically trained virtually nothing bar cpl sessions for about 3 weeks and for some inexplicable reason,despite nutrition being p1ss poor too over the same period,my shoulder has gotten better???? all meds were reduced to virtually nothing too and no pep use at all,fuk knows how that works lol
> 
> I usually include them from get go mate,once every 7 days but not sure what will happen here,am starting way late in the day for scottish season really,less than 14 weeks but at same time am not exactly fat,just really small compared to where i should be,aim was gnr be just try and last as long as poss without then really actually restrict it to a meal and a pudding,see how i get on,thats plan anyway lol


Thats really strange mate im exactly the same, ive had 6 weeks of training because of my shoulder injury. Never did anything it just came! been back training 2 weeks and its starting to ease up, cant bench or shoulder press heavy at the moment but its improving week by week. Ive started cleaning up my diet this week and im starting my prep monday. Ive lost a bit of size too but muscle memory is a wonderfull thing so hoping within the month i'll back to normal so i expect you'll be the same. The one thing i'll say is it dont do any harm to have a few week off and a break from diet, it actually makes you look forward to it all when you start back!! Good luck butty i'll be keeping an eye on your progress ( especially as we could end up competing against each other somewhere along the line! lol )


----------



## JoshLarge999

Hi Weeman...

Whats your view on syntherol for bringing up lagging bodyparts...i looked at the ingredietns and realised one could probably use MCT Oil sterile with ba and it would do exactly the same job with regards to expanding the fascia.

Also...do you realy believe one needs to shoulder press, if your doing bench you will be hitting your front delts, back will hit your real delts..so you only really need to do lateral raises..whats your view on this?...i was very shoulder prone and have followed this for 2months and still gained size.

Thanks for your time


----------



## weeman

JoshLarge999 said:


> Hi Weeman...
> 
> Whats your view on syntherol for bringing up lagging bodyparts...i looked at the ingredietns and realised one could probably use MCT Oil sterile with ba and it would do exactly the same job with regards to expanding the fascia.
> 
> Also...do you realy believe one needs to shoulder press, if your doing bench you will be hitting your front delts, back will hit your real delts..so you only really need to do lateral raises..whats your view on this?...i was very shoulder prone and have followed this for 2months and still gained size.
> 
> Thanks for your time


i think synth has its place and is frowned upon for all the wrong reasons,an uncountable amount of bbers uses it from the very bottom level straight to the top teir,its the unfortunate youtube idiots that have given it the bad name it has.

MCT oil with ba will defo do the same thing imo,its no magical thing,same results can also be achieved via copious injections using gear.

As for the shoulder pressing thing,when i tend not to shoulder press i notice a def lack of fullness and size to my delts,towards the late end of last year i was left able only to do lateral raises and rear delt machine and my delts defo didnt hold the impact they normally hold,so for that reason for myself anyway yes i do feel some form of pressing movement is essential for them


----------



## JoshLarge999

Thanks for the reply.

The good thing i suppose about MCT oil is you can get a litre for like £20...whereas 10x100ml bottles syntherol would cost you like £1000! lol.

Good luck with everything though.


----------



## weeman

Rossco700 said:


> So whats your routine gonna look like from here on in mate?? Maybe i'll find some inspiriation lol


that my friend is pretty much made up as i go along lol



big silver back said:


> Thats really strange mate im exactly the same, ive had 6 weeks of training because of my shoulder injury. Never did anything it just came! been back training 2 weeks and its starting to ease up, cant bench or shoulder press heavy at the moment but its improving week by week. Ive started cleaning up my diet this week and im starting my prep monday. Ive lost a bit of size too but muscle memory is a wonderfull thing so hoping within the month i'll back to normal so i expect you'll be the same. The one thing i'll say is it dont do any harm to have a few week off and a break from diet, it actually makes you look forward to it all when you start back!! Good luck butty i'll be keeping an eye on your progress ( especially as we could end up competing against each other somewhere along the line! lol )


jesus mate,standing against you,FUK THAT,with all due respect i dont wanna have to face you onstage anytime soon you beast!!!


----------



## big silver back

jesus mate,standing against you,FUK THAT,with all due respect i dont wanna have to face you onstage anytime soon you beast!!!


----------



## weeman

ok prep officially started yesterday,'hypothetically' shot same amount of meds again as other day,started cardio at 25mins am,forgot how much loved that lol

Also ended up feeling very poorly yest,whole bdy sensitive and as if energy had been pulled from me,couldnt stay warm even tho house was twenty odd degrees and i had multiple layers of clothing plus a jacket on! ok this morning tho so dont know what that was all about.

Oh and just for the record starting bodyweight was 217.2lbs lmao monster lol be interesting to see where the weight goes.


----------



## Greyphantom

Nice one mate, will be following as always... you felt cold cos youre a big nancy mate  *runs and hides*... test flu perhaps, wee bout for the Weeman??


----------



## weeman

lol dont think test flu mate,had massive bout of tren cough,then afterwards it floored me for rest of day,couldnt understand it as had it loads of times before yet never felt so utterly horrible afterwards,had stomach cramps for about 2 hours alone,crazy!


----------



## Team1

What a fanny. 217 is a bit light weight considering how fat you are

Defo passed your best now Brian. Step aside for the best bodybuilder in the gym.

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> What a fanny. 217 is a bit light weight considering how fat you are
> 
> Defo passed your best now Brian.* Step aside for the best bodybuilder in the gym.*
> 
> :lol:


Yup y'all best step aside, cos I'mma comin thru baby, and this here ***** is gonna be extra wide, I'mma talkin' super SIZE, bitch :lol:

Bring on next few weeks where Brian bounces back from lesser state, to gay idol extraordinaire and inspirational figurehead for pis$y gingers everywhere!!!


----------



## rs007

Actually, in support of Brian, I reckon I will wear one pair of pants the entire duration of prep. This pair of pants will not be washed, although I am allowed to go commando on Tuesdays to allow my crotch to air. I just want to do something to let him to know I am right there suffering with him.

This pair of pants will be duly launched at Brian wherever, and whenever, he goes on stage. He could frame them and put them on his mantle, or just boil them down to make a nice stew, up to him.


----------



## Team1

after a few weeks, said pants would probably make a good stock for beef and sweetcorn soup


----------



## bigbear21

Team1 said:


> What a fanny. 217 is a bit light weight considering how fat you are
> 
> Defo passed your best now Brian. Step aside for the best bodybuilder in the gym.
> 
> :lol:


but i dont train in your gym


----------



## weeman

ok 3 day in update,bodyweight has increased from 217 on monday to 221 this morning,last nights chest sesh went well,first session back last week could only manage a shakey 100kg incline bench,last night hit several reps with 140kg so am pleased things progressing.

3 cardio sessions in and am hating it like always


----------



## Team1

i hate you double as bad as you hate cardio. This is a guarantee.

ALso. I notice you are doign carb cycling and so is your **** training partner. Man you two guys need to think up your own ideas and stop copying my every move.

Next thing you will bein the gym in red skintight bodyarmour gear. PFFFTT


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> i hate you double as bad as you hate cardio. This is a guarantee.
> 
> ALso. I notice you are doign carb cycling and so is your **** training partner. Man you two guys need to think up your own ideas and stop copying my every move.
> 
> *Next thing you will bein the gym in red skintight bodyarmour gear.* PFFFTT


lmao you have no idea how close i came to buying both the t shirt and long sleeved red versions of those the other week,just to show you how your supposed to look in them,but then decided against as although it would be dealing a crushing blow i reflected on how gay you look in them and decided to forego that route and instead went the traditional,more hench black and white versions of them.


----------



## bigbear21

Team1 said:


> i hate you double as bad as you hate cardio. This is a guarantee.
> 
> ALso. I notice you are doign carb cycling and so is your **** training partner. Man you two guys need to think up your own ideas and stop copying my every move.
> 
> Next thing you will bein the gym in red skintight bodyarmour gear. PFFFTT


hang on a minute you didnt even know how to cycle your carbs. You had to ask so whos idea is it?


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> hang on a minute you didnt even know how to cycle your carbs. You had to ask so whos idea is it?


I know, he is a dickhead. Plus I am not carb cycling just yet as I am just trying to get onto a reasonable level of food. AND Paul Scarborough was doing carb cycling years ago and he is well into his 50s so its hardly new


----------



## weeman

day 4 update,bodyweight up 6lbs from monday now


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> I know, he is a dickhead. Plus I am not carb cycling just yet as I am just trying to get onto a reasonable level of food. AND Paul Scarborough was doing carb cycling years ago and he is well into his 50s so its hardly new


Paul Scarborough you say. 

Dickhead


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Paul Scarborough you say.
> 
> Dickhead


Pis$ off

Paul wouldn't entertain a nyaff like you.

Day 4 update

pants up 1lb, getting a little damp and pungent - Brian how long is the prep gonna last, I don't know if I can hang the distance, this is getting unpleasant. Can't wait for Sunday, crotch airing day, when I am allowed to remove the pants


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Pis$ off
> 
> Paul wouldn't entertain a nyaff like you.
> 
> Day 4 update
> 
> pants up 1lb, getting a little damp and pungent - Brian how long is the prep gonna last, I don't know if I can hang the distance, this is getting unpleasant. Can't wait for Sunday, crotch airing day, when I am allowed to remove the pants


mate i am defo sure you said crotch airing day was on a tuesday so your just gnr have to hang tight,sit sweaty and roll with the punge till next week,this could be a long prep mate,best be getting on top of some good sack n cock care cream etc as dont want it getting all sores and leprosy looking.

ill even help apply the cream to show our unity.


----------



## weeman

up another 1lb today so thats a 7lb increase since monday so far,appetite starting to chime in now as well thank god so makes getting the meals in not feel so monumental


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> up another 1lb today so thats a 7lb increase since monday so far,appetite starting to chime in now as well thank god so makes getting the meals in not feel so monumental


Excellent mate, filling back up after essentially a month or more off!

What is a typical days eating/macros for you right now then, sure the fans (and more so the haterz/lurkerz :lol: ) are dying to know


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Excellent mate, filling back up after essentially a month or more off!
> 
> What is a typical days eating/macros for you right now then, sure the fans (and more so the haterz/lurkerz :lol: ) are dying to know


aye finally mate! seeing myself getting harder each day as well which is good for the head obv,macros at the mo i am shooting for about 350g prot,carbs cycling 175/250,fats about 80-100.

just about to go eat some chilli with cheese and a bagel


----------



## weeman

weight continueing to rise which is nice,up to 225 this morning so have now filled out 8lbs since Monday,battling with head today tho as automatically associate today as cheat day and there is no real need for me to have one other than weak mind,but i aint half craving some chocolate!


----------



## Team1

Whats your plan on the long term with cheatage on Prep?

Weboth kinda went down the roat of Saturday night only but got stricter as the weeks progress?

Im thinking a nice big bar of chocolate post workout with a cuppa...o a pack of biscuits should eb alright....along with a nice meal. Nane of the crazy binge sh!t then suffering bad for days after :lol:


----------



## bigbear21

ive never agreed with cheat days you tend to binge and fcuk yourself up for days however a post regular diet treat i think is definately the way forward.

all this talk of cheating has got me wanting alsorts of sh1t ya [email protected]


----------



## Team1

I started my last diet on day binges but moved onto just a saturdan night meal (maybe out for tea with the dragon) and a bar of chocolate or a desert. Not as satisfying but doesnt fcuk you up and leave you feeling like sh!t n suicidal on monday/tuesday :lol:


----------



## rs007

bigbear21 said:


> ive never agreed with cheat days you tend to binge and fcuk yourself up for days however a post regular diet treat i think is definately the way forward.
> 
> all this talk of cheating has got me wanting alsorts of sh1t ya [email protected]


Ooopps I see clashing ahead :lol:

Have always had super cheatage myself, if you think I am stopping that, you, sir, can suck my cockend

:lol:


----------



## Team1

:lol:

I was waiting on you coming in on this with baited breath

Rammers...your getting fat and old now. I like to think thats why you didnt get away with it the same as before on the last diet. Fat and old...yeah i lik that

:lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> :lol:
> 
> I was waiting on you coming in on this with baited breath
> 
> Rammers...your getting fat and old now. I like to think thats why you didnt get away with it the same as before on the last diet. Fat and old...yeah i lik that
> 
> :lol:


Probably right!!

Nah I think reason I never got away with it last year versus previous is because my stomach is working better now - I am not sure it was absorbing anything previously :lol:


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> Probably right!!
> 
> Nah I think reason I never got away with it last year versus previous is because my stomach is working better now - I am not sure it was absorbing anything previously :lol:


Sounds like the worst case of denial ive ever heard..bar me keepign my hair long to cover over the fact its runing away from my face


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Sounds like the worst case of denial ive ever heard..bar me keepign my hair long to cover over the fact its runing away from my face


I don't blame you, you are going to look like a fvcktard bald, and I cannot wait for that glorious day so I can cut you down again and again and again.

My life will be complete


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Whats your plan on the long term with cheatage on Prep?
> 
> Weboth kinda went down the roat of Saturday night only but got stricter as the weeks progress?
> 
> Im thinking a nice big bar of chocolate post workout with a cuppa...o a pack of biscuits should eb alright....along with a nice meal. Nane of the crazy binge sh!t then suffering bad for days after :lol:


not gnr do the day long binges of old,even tho i am prob the leanest i have actually been at the start of a diet i still not gnr tempt fate,try and use some sort of self control.

key word being try.

cant stand the bloat for days afterwards,the guilt isnt worth the cheat to me anymore,tho i am saying that now watch my tune change in 6 weeks pmsl



bigbear21 said:


> ive never agreed with cheat days you tend to binge and fcuk yourself up for days however a post regular diet treat i think is definately the way forward.
> 
> all this talk of cheating has got me wanting alsorts of sh1t ya [email protected]


i think if you can get away with it then do it,nothing wrong with it,as long as you can cope mentally and your metab is suited to it then everything is gtg,otherwise no i dont think its so wise lol



KJW said:


> So what's the plan then? Are you competing again this year or early 2012?


will defo be this year barring something catastrophic mate,which end of the year i dont know but right now target is end of april,see what happens along the way as to wether or not that happens 




rs007 said:


> Ooopps I see clashing ahead :lol:
> 
> Have always had super cheatage myself, if you think I am stopping that, you, sir, can suck my cockend
> 
> :lol:


LMFAO seen that coming lol


----------



## weeman

sitting here,bored to death,plodding thru day,then sudden realisation i am supposed to be at gym right now!!! Rams if your reading this prob head for 5.45 mate lol sorry!! fukn got my days mixed up somehow lolol

i am [email protected],hear me roar.


----------



## rs007

fanny :lol:

I'll dive down and do treadmill just now then


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

they should seriously great a sit com or tv show about you too :laugh:

PMSL

"*The Brian and Rams Show - Episode 1* = Brian and Ram's Ultra Awsome Supersonic Alpha Hench Journeys Into The Unknown aka the countryside of Ayrshire"

Plot - In todays episode watch as...............(my imagination has ran out and i cant think of anything funny that would happen in that show :lol: )

sure B or R could jump in here and unleash their rapist imaginations 

:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

You got any pictures planned Brian or a few more weeks until you show us the goods?


----------



## weeman

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> they should seriously great a sit com or tv show about you too :laugh:
> 
> PMSL
> 
> "*The Brian and Rams Show - Episode 1* = Brian and Ram's Ultra Awsome Supersonic Alpha Hench Journeys Into The Unknown aka the countryside of Ayrshire"
> 
> Plot - In todays episode watch as...............(my imagination has ran out and i cant think of anything funny that would happen in that show :lol: )
> 
> sure B or R could jump in here and unleash their rapist imaginations
> 
> :thumb:


you my friend are mental.



bulkaholic said:


> You bodybuilders are all fcuked up in the head  cheat works great but not gonna do it this time, fats are your friend but I cut down when it gets harsh. Make your minds up you freaks :lol:


listen its our perogative to be as damned difficult as we like lol



LittleChris said:


> You got any pictures planned Brian or a few more weeks until you show us the goods?


hadnt even thought about pics yet shockingly for me!

i need a tan.


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> they should seriously great a sit com or tv show about you too :laugh:
> 
> PMSL
> 
> "*The Brian and Rams Show - Episode 1* = Brian and Ram's Ultra Awsome Supersonic Alpha Hench Journeys Into The Unknown aka the countryside of Ayrshire"
> 
> Plot - In todays episode watch as...............(my imagination has ran out and i cant think of anything funny that would happen in that show :lol: )
> 
> sure B or R could jump in here and unleash their rapist imaginations
> 
> :thumb:


Good idea, cept would def be better called the Rams and Brian show, get it right


----------



## LittleChris

weeman said:


> you my friend are mental.
> 
> listen its our perogative to be as damned difficult as we like lol
> 
> hadnt even thought about pics yet shockingly for me!
> 
> i need a tan.


Get some MT2 in you and let the whoring commence then :lol:


----------



## rs007

weeman touched my front bottom tonight in the gym :crying:

So, not only is he a sick ginger fvck, but given my mental age of just 7 years old, he is also a pead now


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

rs007 said:


> Good idea, cept would def be better called the Rams and Brian show, get it right


but then thats not *APLHA*betical order stupid !

:lol:


----------



## Team1

rs007 said:


> weeman touched my front bottom tonight in the gym :crying:
> 
> So, not only is he a sick ginger fvck, but given my mental age of just 7 years old, he is also a pead now


not only that....mixed race s3x is considered a sin....especially between blacks and gingers. The resulting offspring culd be an abominantion worthy of nothing other than a freak show


----------



## Greyphantom

rs007 said:


> Good idea, cept would def be better called the Rams and Brian show, get it right


hmmm Rams Brian... is that a verb???


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> weeman touched my front bottom tonight in the gym :crying:
> 
> So, not only is he a sick ginger fvck, but given my mental age of just 7 years old, he is also a pead now


you quite blatantly ground into my crotch on every rep on every set of squats last night,which i could accept if i was spotting you but i was 4 feet away from you at the time :lol:



Team1 said:


> not only that....mixed race s3x is considered a sin....especially between blacks and gingers. The resulting offspring culd be an abominantion worthy of nothing other than a freak show


imagine a black ronald mcdonald and i think the image is complete lmao



bulkaholic said:


> LOL I am the king of change for sure :lol:
> 
> How are you anyway mate, hope life treating you good and all that stuff!


finding it hard to engage the brain into prep mode this week for some reason,think due to limboish stage not helping,regardless gotta grind on


----------



## weeman

Ended up having cheat on sunday night,gave in to temptation and totally embaressed myself at cheatage,had a beef masala small portion and only managed about 3/4 of it if that,4 bits veg pakora,100g bar choc,4 milkybar yoghurts and i was struggling lol guess this a good thing tho if cheats stay at that level then its senseible amount 

Oddly i lost a lb going into next day lol but today weight has settled back out at 227.5,so basically i am 10.5lbs heavier than when i started prep last monday,i have a feeling weight gain now will be minimal and should see body comp changing more now at this weight,i am already visibly leaner this week than last,face has lost bloat and cheeks sinking slightly,arm and leg detail being most marked visible difference


----------



## PHMG

weeman said:


> *Ended up having cheat on sunday night,gave in to temptation and totally embaressed myself at cheatage,had a beef masala small portion and only managed about 3/4 of it if that,4 bits veg pakora,100g bar choc,4 milkybar yoghurts and i was struggling lol guess this a good thing tho if cheats stay at that level then its senseible amount *
> 
> Oddly i lost a lb going into next day lol but today weight has settled back out at 227.5,so basically i am 10.5lbs heavier than when i started prep last monday,i have a feeling weight gain now will be minimal and should see body comp changing more now at this weight,i am already visibly leaner this week than last,face has lost bloat and cheeks sinking slightly,arm and leg detail being most marked visible difference


And there was thinking, if your going to cheat, cheat big. I went mental when Con said i could have a big cheat meal.

Rams: You were right about cheating properly. Really gets it out your system. I only need that one meal and i dont crave for the rest of the week.


----------



## weeman

i know mate lol but have come to learn my limits,last year especially,was not unusual to go out and spend 50-70 quid on cheat grub and still have half of it left over,so decided to go small and late in the day this time and it worked 

oh and i still crave regardless as the little child in me knows its not to have things so stubbornly moans at me all week lol


----------



## PHMG

weeman said:


> i know mate lol but have come to learn my limits,last year especially,was not unusual to go out and spend 50-70 quid on cheat grub and still have half of it left over,so decided to go small and late in the day this time and it worked
> 
> oh and i still crave regardless as the little child in me knows its not to have things so stubbornly moans at me all week lol


haha, i ate about £30 quids worth at about 10.00pm. I couldnt sleep most of the night as i felt i was going to pop and went for a s.hit about 4 times


----------



## MXD

Lmao I did exactly the same!


----------



## PHMG

MXD said:


> Lmao I id exactly the same!


Heres what i ate:

Starter:

2 huge wedges garlic bread

3 chicken wings

doritos dipped in green sh.it

potato skins filled with cheese mash

some sort of fried chees balls

Main:

rack of ribs

grilled chicken breast

steak strips

curly fries

normal fries

more potato skins stuffed with cheese mash

coleslaw

salad

(oh and half kates rack of ribs)

Desert:

knickerbocker glory

Main:










Dessert:










Hang on, why have i just done this. Stomach is rumbling and im dribbling now!


----------



## rs007

Pmsl brian will be wanting to kill u in the face power, fpr posting that after his cheat window has passed and he never took full advantage :lol:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Pmsl brian will be wanting to kill u in the face power, fpr posting that after his cheat window has passed and he never took full advantage :lol:


i was literally about to address.

mcgru,did you just go and post food porn in my fkn journal AFTER my cheat day? :cursing:


----------



## PHMG

rs007 said:


> Pmsl brian will be wanting to kill u in the face power, fpr posting that after his cheat window has passed and he never took full advantage :lol:


haha, all i know is i have been thinking about it every ten mins since it happen that beautiful night. Im happy just living the memory in my head. Hopefully, Con will let me have another this weekend (if not...im doomed)!


----------



## PHMG

weeman said:


> i was literally about to address.
> 
> mcgru,did you just go and post food porn in my fkn journal AFTER my cheat day? :cursing:


Damn it....soz mate. I thought you had another coming up and that was why you were talking about it!!


----------



## PHMG

Sy. said:


> I thought my little cheat was hardcore.. compared to powers not so much :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giant yorkie, bangers and mash and most of a boat of gravy  couldnt even eat it all lol


This was may favourite meal as a kid. Looks awesome!


----------



## Raptor

weeman said:


> Ended up having cheat on sunday night,gave in to temptation and totally embaressed myself at cheatage,had a beef masala small portion and only managed about 3/4 of it if that,4 bits veg pakora,100g bar choc,4 milkybar yoghurts and i was struggling lol guess this a good thing tho if cheats stay at that level then its senseible amount
> 
> Oddly i lost a lb going into next day lol but today weight has settled back out at 227.5,so basically i am 10.5lbs heavier than when i started prep last monday,i have a feeling weight gain now will be minimal and should see body comp changing more now at this weight,i am already visibly leaner this week than last,face has lost bloat and cheeks sinking slightly,arm and leg detail being most marked visible difference


Looks like you're on the right track, and like that i have had it where i plan to ha cheat and buy too much... i once had loads of Pizza / Curry / Pringles / Chocolate / Sweets etc and so long as i ate it before midnight i was not ar5ed, as i believe even pizza and other starchy carbs / simple sugars are good for a carb up on keto due to the excessive insulin spike and muscle glycogen re-feed etc (thats my excuse anyway)  Anyway i had about 1/2 of my cheat food and it sent me in to a temporary coma lol.. and then woke up at like 5am thinking, "right! round two" 

Then i realised i'd slept until 5am lol... was being super strict at the time so had to chuck the pizza / curry away and save the rest for a week :/

LOL it kinda happened last week too, but instead i woke up and just ate it all for breakfast :lol:


----------



## weeman

Sy. said:


> I thought my little cheat was hardcore.. compared to powers not so much :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giant yorkie, bangers and mash and most of a boat of gravy  couldnt even eat it all lol


WTF!!! is this pick on my journal with food pics day!!

Sy i am gnr post pics of my ringpiece all over your FB now buddy,you brought it on yourself mate.



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Damn it....soz mate. I thought you had another coming up and that was why you were talking about it!!


nooooooo,not at least till this weekend anyway,maybe,probably,maybe,probably.


----------



## weeman

The Raptor said:


> Looks like you're on the right track, and like that i have had it where i plan to ha cheat and buy too much... i once had loads of Pizza / Curry / Pringles / Chocolate / Sweets etc and so long as i ate it before midnight i was not ar5ed, as i believe even pizza and other starchy carbs / simple sugars are good for a carb up on keto due to the excessive insulin spike and muscle glycogen re-feed etc (thats my excuse anyway)  Anyway i had about 1/2 of my cheat food and it sent me in to a temporary coma lol.. and then woke up at like 5am thinking, "right! round two"
> 
> Then i realised i'd slept until 5am lol... was being super strict at the time so had to chuck the pizza / curry away and save the rest for a week :/
> 
> LOL it kinda happened last week too, but instead i woke up and just ate it all for breakfast :lol:


cheat day isnt over till you officially have to get up the following day lol anything up till that point is still cheat day,i adopted that train of thought due to the inevitable attack of the eat sleeps you get on cheat day,damn them!


----------



## PHMG

weeman said:


> cheat day isnt over till you officially have to get up the following day lol anything up till that point is still cheat day,i adopted that train of thought due to the inevitable attack of the eat sleeps you get on cheat day,damn them!


What is with that sleeping thing after meals. Im getting it more now. Must be some science behind it.


----------



## Raptor

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> What is with that sleeping thing after meals. Im getting it more now. Must be some science behind it.


Loads of reasons mate, when you digest a large meal all the blood flows to the stomach to help it do its job of digesting as its powered by blood like most organs, also when you digest carbs your body used loads of water, so if you don't have much in your stomach you can become instantly dehydrated... also the efficiency which humans process a carb meal (especially a large one) isn't too good, when having high blood glucose often the bodies insulin utilisation is not optimal, even with non diabetic people, i had my carb up at the weekend and at the start i had 1/2 a pizza, a tub of pringles and 1/2 a terrys chocolate orange.. i slipped in to a deep sleep for about 3 hours lol


----------



## LittleChris

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> What is with that sleeping thing after meals. Im getting it more now. Must be some science behind it.


Blood sugar levels.


----------



## weeman

ok cool discovery tonight meal wise thats gnr make chicken and rice eating easier,shwartz pepper sauce mix,satchet only has 13g carbs in it and will do 2 or at a push 3 meals,bonus!

Had some foreman grilled chick breast with few ml olive oil smeared over it,some tilda rice and the pepper sauce,really tasty and not a chore to eat


----------



## big_jim_87

not popped in in ages why are you dieting Bri? comp soon? nabba is soon are you doing a sneaky nabba show before the ukbff this year?


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> not popped in in ages why are you dieting Bri? comp soon? nabba is soon are you doing a sneaky nabba show before the ukbff this year?


hey mate 

aye intention is heading for NABBA scotland april 23rd,but started diet late in day and also down in bodyweight so just playing by ear,if happy with how things going come the time then will get on the stage if not will just prep on to end of july for UKBFF northeast scottish same as last year and see where that takes me mate 

hope alls well,seen your pics in album,tank!


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> hey mate
> 
> aye intention is heading for NABBA scotland april 23rd,but started diet late in day and also down in bodyweight so just playing by ear,if happy with how things going come the time then will get on the stage if not will just prep on to end of july for UKBFF northeast scottish same as last year and see where that takes me mate
> 
> hope alls well,seen your pics in album,tank!


lol same as e for my comp i only dieted with the cop in mind for 8 or 9 weeks lol

if you decide not too do nabba then will you try hit a rebound or just keep prepping all the way in to July?

and thanks buddy was on a health kick and was going to try and hang around the 80k class but then i thought **** it! 90k all the way so pushing it as hard as i can with out making any of the so many injury's that i have worse lol going well so far.

well good luck mate now i know you are comping ill pop in for a nosy every now n then


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> ok cool discovery tonight meal wise thats gnr make chicken and rice eating easier,shwartz pepper sauce mix,satchet only has 13g carbs in it and will do 2 or at a push 3 meals,bonus!
> 
> Had some foreman grilled chick breast with few ml olive oil smeared over it,some tilda rice and the pepper sauce,really tasty and not a chore to eat


Not sure on the macros but tilda do a chilli n bean rice which is awesome, staple part of my diet now, alongside choccy biscuits n monster munch lol


----------



## weeman

duly noted steph 

not a lot to update,have had dramatic unexplainable weight loss in last few days,rectifying with hefty cheat and then adjusting carbs in my carb cycling,removing tiny dose clen i inserted and see whats what,took prog pic the other day but youse aint fkn seeing it


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> duly noted steph
> 
> not a lot to update,have had dramatic unexplainable weight loss in last few days,rectifying with hefty cheat and then adjusting carbs in my carb cycling,removing tiny dose clen i inserted and see whats what,*took prog pic the other day **but youse aint fkn seeing it*


Alright alright

Games up

Who are you, and what have you done with the real Brian, because if you were really him that pic would have been whored in no less that 20 odd different locations just on this board alone


----------



## weeman

lmao this is true,once i got a more improved pic to post it beside then i'll show it lolol


----------



## PHMG

weeman said:


> lmao this is true,once i got a more improved pic to post it beside then i'll show it lolol


we know your awesome/will be soon...so GET IT UP!!!!


----------



## weeman

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> we know your awesome/will be soon...so GET IT UP!!!!


no mate you misunderstand,even when in a lesser state i am still always awesome,i just get awesomer,and i am waiting for that bit before i post up a merely just 'awesome' pic to compare it to


----------



## PHMG

weeman said:


> no mate you misunderstand,even when in a lesser state i am still always awesome,i just get awesomer,and i am waiting for that bit before i post up a merely just 'awesome' pic to compare it to


are cheating this weekend? Getting pics up of meals?

(providing Con lets me that is!!)


----------



## weeman

already started mate lol just ate a 10'' spicey chicken and pineapple topped with donner meat pizza,a bannoffe pie to myself,bag of fudge,200g sack of crisps,nestle crunch bar,cpl yoghurts,cpl tins of pear cider,few pkts mini cheddars,cpl of bars of granola,pack of corned beef,lot of cheese,cpl sausages,mash,box of cadbury choc biscuits,9 pack of break aways, and some other bits n bobs,topped up with 10iu slin (alegadly) along the way 

up 11lbs from this morning and feeling pregnant.


----------



## Jacko89

i love your epic cheats man! made me feel sick reading it though lol


----------



## Team1

What a ******. "oooh ive dropped a few pounds on my bi-daily weigh in so ill use this to justify a pizza and sh!t"

LISTEN. Just admit your a fat man and say sorry for what you did to me and il let it go. OK


----------



## weeman

weigh ins are bi hourly assbandit,and the few lbs drop was 13lbs in 4 days lol

largely rectified now i might add lol


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

holy f*ck brian looool !

your cheats are insane.

i ate just a big bag of dorritos this morning and i genuinly felt bad for doing that EVEN THOUGH today is my cheat day and day when i can have whatever i want.

I actually felt bad for eating ****e, how do you not feel this way and how do you not feel so depressed and fat after you've eaten all that stuff ?

am i just a little b*tch or are you just a robot ? (probs bit of both :laugh


----------



## Greyphantom

ok nice snack Bri, what about the main course... lol...


----------



## weeman

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> holy f*ck brian looool !
> 
> your cheats are insane.
> 
> i ate just a big bag of dorritos this morning and i genuinly felt bad for doing that EVEN THOUGH today is my cheat day and day when i can have whatever i want.
> 
> I actually felt bad for eating ****e, how do you not feel this way and how do you not feel so depressed and fat after you've eaten all that stuff ?
> 
> am i just a little b*tch or are you just a robot ? (probs bit of both :laugh


lol just get on with it and deal with the guilt later,wont always be doing it this way this time around,just had a bit of a panic at the drop,very much back full of glycogen now tho 



Greyphantom said:


> ok nice snack Bri, what about the main course... lol...


lol still pales compared to ye old cheatage that used to go on lol


----------



## weeman

ok posting an update pic,shaved legs etc today,i usually always always post upper body shots but for a change i'll wait and instead post a leg one,12 days dieting they started to fill out and come in already,hopefully see a bit more size n cuts over next few weeks


----------



## big silver back

weeman said:


> ok posting an update pic,shaved legs etc today,i usually always always post upper body shots but for a change i'll wait and instead post a leg one instead,12 says dieting they started to fill out and come in already,hopefully see a bit more size n cuts over next few weeks


Legs looking cut already mate, they will be amazing in a few weeks!!!


----------



## kitt81

weeman said:


> ok cool discovery tonight meal wise thats gnr make chicken and rice eating easier,shwartz pepper sauce mix,satchet only has 13g carbs in it and will do 2 or at a push 3 meals,bonus!
> 
> Had some foreman grilled chick breast with few ml olive oil smeared over it,some tilda rice and the pepper sauce,really tasty and not a chore to eat


on that subject, i picked up a shwartz chicken seasoning mix (the ones in the wee shakers along side the spices and herbs) and sprinkled it all over chicken breasts which i roasted in oven covering with tinfoil and cooking at low temp- think maybe 100 degrees? keeps it really moist and it tastes exactly like roast chicken crisps!!! oh yes my chicken and rice meals are going down much easier now lol!!!! anyway, try it and enjoy!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## weeman

big silver back said:


> Legs looking cut already mate, they will be amazing in a few weeks!!!


cheers mate,lets hope so lol



kitt81 said:


> on that subject, i picked up a shwartz chicken seasoning mix (the ones in the wee shakers along side the spices and herbs) and sprinkled it all over chicken breasts which i roasted in oven covering with tinfoil and cooking at low temp- think maybe 100 degrees? keeps it really moist and it tastes exactly like roast chicken crisps!!! oh yes my chicken and rice meals are going down much easier now lol!!!! anyway, try it and enjoy!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


aaah duly noted hen will try that out 

in fact have to just add trying it out right now,tho on foreman grill wrapped in tinfoil and not in oven,will report back,smelling awesome right now tho! x


----------



## rs007

Those Schwarz seasoning things are the dogs bollocks, if you make lean steak burgers, wee bit of SnP in the mix, then pat some of the Schwarz steak seasoning onto each surface of the burger - awesome


----------



## kitt81

weeman said:


> cheers mate,lets hope so lol
> 
> aaah duly noted hen will try that out
> 
> in fact have to just add trying it out right now,tho on foreman grill wrapped in tinfoil and not in oven,will report back,smelling awesome right now tho! x


how did they taste done in foreman then?? did the tin foil help any??


----------



## kitt81

rs007 said:


> Those Schwarz seasoning things are the dogs bollocks, if you make lean steak burgers, wee bit of SnP in the mix, then pat some of the Schwarz steak seasoning onto each surface of the burger - awesome


hmmmm....

will defo be trying that one out!! we also made awesome tasting meatballs using steak mince, finely chopped onion and mushroom and an egg to bind it, some s+p and mixed herbs. we had them with some bistog gravy and they were well tasty!! also taken to steaming and then mashing all my veg up(broccoli, cauliflower etc), tastes like mash potatoes!!

got really sick of eating broccoli just steamed/nuked!!


----------



## Mark23

That picture of your legs from last year mate ha ha . Just kidding . Good progress already in short space of time.


----------



## Team1

Its The pic is airbrushed to add some cuts i recon. He's too fat for that to be him


----------



## control

Legs look good sir!

You doing any cardio yet ? Sorry read, some here there and everywhere in this journal


----------



## XJPX

Hey buddy, thort I'd show some love. Legs lookin v well indeed for 12 weeks out, they will b looking insanses in 12 weeks time, all the best x


----------



## weeman

sorry for lack of updates peeps,popping in with pic update,taken tonight just under 11wks out


----------



## big silver back

weeman said:


> sorry for lack of updates peeps,popping in with pic update,taken tonight just under 11wks out


FVCKING HELL!! your as hard as a rock already mate, and 11 weeks to go..... well on track fair play


----------



## AlbertSteptoe

looking a bit skinny there :lol:


----------



## OJay

Look good already for 11 weeks out good luck man


----------



## Greyphantom

fvcking sexy as ever B... looking tight...


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

You look like that and only been doin 5minutes on the treadmill per day :lol:


----------



## weeal

looking great brian well on track.


----------



## RACK

You look to have gained some size in the off season mate. Nice one!!!


----------



## james12345

looking excellent, in a good place for how far out you are thats for sure!


----------



## craftybutcher

You look like hamsternuts there I thought it was a siphil special for a sec :lol:


----------



## weeman

big silver back said:


> FVCKING HELL!! your as hard as a rock already mate, and 11 weeks to go..... well on track fair play


lol cheers mate,not rock hard yet but i am defo in better nik at this stage versus same point in prep last year so thats a plus point 



AlbertSteptoe said:


> looking a bit skinny there :lol:


its the bulemia mate,its hard work trying to bodybuild and suffer at same time but it does make cheating easier 



OJay said:


> Look good already for 11 weeks out good luck man


cheers buddy 



Greyphantom said:


> fvcking sexy as ever B... looking tight...


thanks darren,you know you dont need to say such nice things to get my knickers off mate you can have them anytime x


----------



## weeman

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> You look like that and only been doin 5minutes on the treadmill per day :lol:


lol yeah mate but i didnt really get that fat in between diets this time so has made a big difference 



weeal said:


> looking great brian well on track.


thanks mate 



RACK said:


> You look to have gained some size in the off season mate. Nice one!!!


wont know for sure yet till i get down to the nitty gritty as i have filled out into this diet like i did last year,next few weeks should be interesting as my bodyweight plummets then rockets back up again,be interesting to see what happens 



james12345 said:


> looking excellent, in a good place for how far out you are thats for sure!


could always be better bro but guess ultimately cant complain


----------



## weeman

craftybutcher said:


> You look like hamsternuts there I thought it was a siphil special for a sec :lol:


do i fuk,and i should neg you for that :lol:


----------



## Team1

fcuk you fly by


----------



## Simon m

weeman said:


> sorry for lack of updates peeps,popping in with pic update,taken tonight just under 11wks out


 I bet that sofa's seen some action

Looking good mate, I hope this means another trip to Nottingham...


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

smart man brian


----------



## FATBOY

looking in very good shape for 11 weeks out all the best with it buddy


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> fcuk you fly by


suck my @rsecrack horsehead boy.



Simon m said:


> I bet that sofa's seen some action
> 
> Looking good mate, I hope this means another trip to Nottingham...


planning on nabba initially mate but would be nice to keep on keeping on and qualify,and try not fuk up this time lol painful lessons learned and all lol



Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> smart man brian


sometimes yes,most of the time,no.



FATBOY said:


> looking in very good shape for 11 weeks out all the best with it buddy


thanks matey


----------



## Simon m

Bri

Nottingham was a good experience, as you've learned from it and it'll be mopre fun eating a curry knowing that you were on stage on Sunday as well.

I want that to be a silly boys road trip every year:lol:


----------



## Team1

Was a good weekend.

Clearly i out gunned allof you and was even more awesome as my tan wouldnt come off to go out :lol:


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Was a good weekend.
> 
> Clearly i out gunned allof you and was even more awesome as my tan wouldnt come off to go out :lol:


If they had pictures in the dictionary, there would be one of Rabs docile equine face next to the word deluded :lol:

And next to "best bodybuilder in our gym" there would be a pic of me


----------



## nibbsey

Gotta say Weeman,, you look pretty fecking good for a pi$$ smelling ginger pervert. lol


----------



## weeman

Rab,cmon mate,i'd have to have stopped training for about 2 years before you outgunned me,now if you talk about out quadding me yeah fair enough,but not the gunz baby :lol:

uninteresting fact,the time i stopped trianing for cpl years and went to sh1t my guns still always hovered around 16.5-16 3/4 inch lol

nibbs-am trying mate am trying,halfway thru loading mt2 at mo tho so abondoning this sinking ginger ship cause pmsl


----------



## rs007

Brian

do you think if you mega-dosed MT2, to near lethal levels, you could bring about a genetic reconfiguration, that might nullify the PSGG (Pis$ Stinking Ginger Gene)?

Got to be worth a try - I am theorising based on the BBP (Bruce Banner Protocol) - look what flooding himself with gamma rays achieved?

I have some 100ml syringes here, how quickly can you organise 100 bottles of MT2? We will mainline that sh1t while you are strapped down to the operating table, play some dramatic music, and see what happens

We could rid the world of this scourge forever, and be hailed heroes

very rich heroes

muhahahahhhahhahhhahhah cough hahhahaha


----------



## rs007

or you may die.

Someone has to man up and take one for the team, do it Brian, be all you can be


----------



## Team1

ammers. This trial is the one and only time you could ever rely on me co-operating with you without fear of a karate chop to the back of the head or running from 50 yards and booting you square on the actual arse hole

Brian. One day I WILL out gun you. Deep down you know this.


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> Brian
> 
> do you think if you mega-dosed MT2, to near lethal levels, you could bring about a genetic reconfiguration, that might nullify the PSGG (Pis$ Stinking Ginger Gene)?
> 
> Got to be worth a try - I am theorising based on the BBP (Bruce Banner Protocol) - look what flooding himself with gamma rays achieved?
> 
> I have some 100ml syringes here, how quickly can you organise 100 bottles of MT2? We will mainline that sh1t while you are strapped down to the operating table, play some dramatic music, and see what happens
> 
> We could rid the world of this scourge forever, and be hailed heroes
> 
> very rich heroes
> 
> muhahahahhhahhahhhahhah cough hahhahaha





rs007 said:


> or you may die.
> 
> Someone has to man up and take one for the team, do it Brian, be all you can be


LMFAO you know mate i always trust your logic and blindly ignore any bad bits just like anything else in life i tackle,lets do it.


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> ammers. This trial is the one and only time you could ever rely on me co-operating with you without fear of a karate chop to the back of the head or running from 50 yards and booting you square on the actual arse hole
> 
> *Brian. One day I WILL out gun you. Deep down you know this.*


you see....you say this,but short of me tearing both my bi and tri to a complete stump,i shall continue to make you cry with shots like this,hot of the press [email protected],and all over facebook too :lol:


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

Nicely photoshopped :lol:


----------



## rs007

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Nicely photoshopped :lol:


I know

Not the gun, thats real

He has shopped out the ginger under arm pubic bush

:lol:


----------



## bigbear21

rs007 said:


> Brian
> 
> do you think if you mega-dosed MT2, to near lethal levels, you could bring about a genetic reconfiguration, that might nullify the PSGG (Pis$ Stinking Ginger Gene)?
> 
> Got to be worth a try - I am theorising based on the BBP (Bruce Banner Protocol) - look what flooding himself with gamma rays achieved?
> 
> I have some 100ml syringes here, how quickly can you organise 100 bottles of MT2? We will mainline that sh1t while you are strapped down to the operating table, play some dramatic music, and see what happens
> 
> We could rid the world of this scourge forever, and be hailed heroes
> 
> very rich heroes
> 
> muhahahahhhahhahhhahhah cough hahhahaha


keep talking dead man!

bri my coloured brother if you need the bear to launch an attack on those skinny fuds just say the word and im there! no one fcuks with the clan of red


----------



## weeman

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> Nicely photoshopped :lol:


pmsl glad you think the guns are that big lol



rs007 said:


> I know
> 
> Not the gun, thats real
> 
> He has shopped out the ginger under arm pubic bush
> 
> :lol:


this is true :lol: :lol:



bigbear21 said:


> keep talking dead man!
> 
> bri my coloured brother if you need the bear to launch an attack on those skinny fuds just say the word and im there! no one fcuks with the clan of red


ITs knowing i got ginga silverbacks like you watching my back my brother that has now enabled me to sleep soundly at night,tho not to forget we can never be seen together,appear in a pic together hence people knowing what ACTUAL size is.Damn you.in the nicest way of course :lol:


----------



## bigbear21

weeman said:


> pmsl glad you think the guns are that big lol
> 
> this is true :lol: :lol:
> 
> ITs knowing i got ginga silverbacks like you watching my back my brother that has now enabled me to sleep soundly at night,tho not to forget we can never be seen together,appear in a pic together hence people knowing what ACTUAL size is.Damn you.in the nicest way of course :lol:


well i dont know about that momma bear says your lookin pretty damn good


----------



## bigbear21

bri u going to gp we could tag team joe and double outgun him lol


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7

was only messin bri 

i know how hench you are and the gun show is a fine show 

but i know your dirty little secret :lol:

MUUHHUUUHAHAHAHAHA :lol:


----------



## weeman

long time no update 

ok as per Rams been considering some kind of mega dose cycle for a 4-6week burst,i am currently a mess to look at,barely 16st,soft,abs all but gone,training been utter pants when its been happening,and worst part of all arms have shrunk to 18 3/4",if nothing else thats the biggest indicator for me that i am looking p1sh as they rarely ever go below 19!!! (yeah lap it up Rab you pr1ck)

So been talking it over with Rams,reading/listening to what his convo's with jw007 have suggested idea wise and am throwing together something like the following,but diff from the road @RS going down but drawing similarities from the suggestions so far.

6g test a week

1g mast

100mg var a day

mtren pre workout

delved into fridge and found i had cpl vials igf,some cjc and g6,also got cpl box of gh appearing at some point so will throw all that into mix too,will run either adex or arom,prob some t3 and t4 too.

Plan is to try best i can to stay away from drinking for duration,get eating back on point with it and obv hope it sparks the fire in the gym,most obvious fuel will be watching Rab and others weep as the plastic one and i rise from the ashes (still smelling of alcohol fumes) simply only for no other reason on my part than to look hench at the shows this season pmsl

Will start cycle this week or next week,certainly intentions is to start loading test in sooner than later,only small short term hiccup might be that i am to be put to sleep at dentist on 12th jan,obv i am supposed to be off all meds at time,but hey ho wont be the first time lol

All being well will take pics of current abysmal shocker state and again after blast to see what kind of turnaround has been managed


----------



## weeman

and how come my journal says i have 195 pages but i cant get any further than page 188?????? odd........


----------



## Rick89

nice to see you updating mate

nice cycle lol sure you will look awesome in no time buddy

subbed


----------



## infernal0988

u got mail mate :smartass:


----------



## Uriel

oh no......it is back lol


----------



## weeman

Rick89 said:


> nice to see you updating mate
> 
> nice cycle lol sure you will look awesome in no time buddy
> 
> subbed


cheers buddy,motivation has been fuked for ages,hoping thi will help lift me 

either that or insides fall out,one or the other lol


----------



## infernal0988

wah ho me?  Iknow im not pretty but it is back? :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Uriel

look....i see 6 g of test.....i'm in


----------



## winger

Take some before pics, I want to see the transformation in real time.


----------



## big steve

6g test, fook me:rockon:


----------



## Greyphantom

6g... pffft lightweight, its cos he is ginger innit... cant handle real mans doses


----------



## weeman

6g shoulf be ok to start on i guess :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

well I spose... if youre ramping up :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

Bri Do you think 6g test will be productive? Lol Im sure it will but will it be much more then say 2-3g?

I'm not sure why but I thought you said 3g not much better then 2g???

Not sure if you did or I made that bit up lol but I'm sure I had that in my head...

Also I know there is Mtren in there but do you not think a g tren would be better then a g mast?

Also even tho it will be a very short time I just just thought Id add my guns are bigger ATM lol

(prob be about 4 days in to blast and out gun me so gotta rub it in now wile it lasts lol)


----------



## big_jim_87

Also how many fvcking ml will this be? Lol


----------



## Fatstuff

6g of test?? Firstly - do u know your daily macros? Don't worry, there's lots of knowledgeable people on this site that can help u, just give us a shout lol - subbed mate, be interesting to see you turn into a big old orange pin cushion :lol:


----------



## Nemises

Well you be using slin?


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> Bri Do you think 6g test will be productive? Lol Im sure it will but will it be much more then say 2-3g?
> 
> I'm not sure why but I thought you said 3g not much better then 2g???
> 
> Not sure if you did or I made that bit up lol but I'm sure I had that in my head...
> 
> Also I know there is Mtren in there but do you not think a g tren would be better then a g mast?
> 
> Also even tho it will be a very short time I just just thought Id add my guns are bigger ATM lol
> 
> (prob be about 4 days in to blast and out gun me so gotta rub it in now wile it lasts lol)


hey buddy 

not sure if 6g be better than 2g but soon find out lol yeah i have defo mentioned in the past that i have ran way high test before(3g) and not noticed too much diff from say 1500mg,but at same time i have always been guilty of not applying myself enough to really push the benefits of the doses i used,which i am hoping wont be the case this time.

Tren 1g vs mast 1g have ran them both (at same time lol) at that dose before,i am a sweaty fuker without tren,on it i am unbearable at night,plus with abuse of the other drugs i just hold in my head as tren being most dangerous damage wise for some reason so guess thats why opting fot mtren (in and out) over regular tren.

lol on the guns,they will be back over 19 within first few days,should be back to touching 20'' by the end of the 6 weeks i reckon,they fkn better be :lol:



big_jim_87 said:


> Also how many fvcking ml will this be? Lol


hmmmmm well 3g test in form of prochem test e so thats 20ml right there,5ml pc mast e and 2.5ml pc stren,so 27.5ml a week for the get go,if i add t prop shots in then prob more lol



Fatstuff said:


> 6g of test?? Firstly - do u know your daily macros? Don't worry, there's lots of knowledgeable people on this site that can help u, just give us a shout lol - subbed mate, be interesting to see you turn into a big old orange pin cushion :lol:


lol a diet of kfc,jelly snakes and sandwiches on peanut butter and i should be good to go 



Nemises said:


> Well you be using slin?


have cpl vials sitting there so yes may add it if i can be assed keeping diet super duper clean.


----------



## Greyphantom

dan duchaine advocated some super cycling, he mentioned that after 4g of test something magic happens and I dont think he meant that the nhs became a god send  but the body responds with some phenomenal results... apparently...


----------



## weeman

lol heres hoping


----------



## Fatstuff

Paul borreson I think advocated something like a gram of test a day and similar with deca for 2 weeks or something for short burst cycles! That's a lot of gear lol!!!

U going to be using an ai with yours?


----------



## weeman

yeah i know lol

will use adex or aromasin along with it,i usually dont use any at all regardless of how high my doses get.


----------



## Rocho

Great looking cycle Bri!

Will be great to see the results from this (good or bad:lol

The only problem i see is siting 27ml id be sore as fcuk after the first week!


----------



## infernal0988

omg you are a GOD!



weeman said:


> yeah i know lol
> 
> will use adex or aromasin along with it,i usually dont use any at all regardless of how high my doses get.


----------



## Suprakill4

Awesome read weeman. I think I'm more exited than you to see the results. Crazy I wouldn't have the guts to go higher than 2g


----------



## infernal0988

6g is just a insane amount of gear not to mention alot of money. Gonna be pretty sweet to see how it works out for you


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol well if all 27ml in the guns they'll be about 35inch after 6 wks! Lol!

Yea I never get hot on tren... I too am a hot guy in general but no hotter on tren... The only thing I find with any form of tren is massive increase in anger!

Only ever run mod doses of tren... Ace 600mg Tops

Enanthate 600mg tops

Mtren 1mg 3days on 1 day off.

On any of these doses and esters I feel like a caged animal! Then every now and again the cage gets ripped open and the beast is set free! usually when in the car..... Lol

Stopped using tren for a wile and missed it massively!

Mast.... Never really run high doses of it maybe 4-500mg and yea it was ok but not as good as 300mg tren....

Eager to see how this goes, I expect great things from you Bri! So get it sorted and I wanna see you on stage in 2012!


----------



## weeman

Suprakill4 said:


> Awesome read weeman. I think I'm more exited than you to see the results. Crazy I wouldn't have the guts to go higher than 2g


have been on total combined of over 5g in the past so not first step into high dose neighbourhood,was prepping the last time tho.



infernal0988 said:


> 6g is just a insane amount of gear not to mention alot of money. Gonna be pretty sweet to see how it works out for you


its not 6g mate,its 6g test,1g mast,700mg var and 5mg mtren so almost 8g in total :lol: :lol:



big_jim_87 said:


> Lol well if all 27ml in the guns they'll be about 35inch after 6 wks! Lol!
> 
> Yea I never get hot on tren... I too am a hot guy in general but no hotter on tren... The only thing I find with any form of tren is massive increase in anger!
> 
> Only ever run mod doses of tren... Ace 600mg Tops
> 
> Enanthate 600mg tops
> 
> Mtren 1mg 3days on 1 day off.
> 
> On any of these doses and esters I feel like a caged animal! Then every now and again the cage gets ripped open and the beast is set free! usually when in the car..... Lol
> 
> Stopped using tren for a wile and missed it massively!
> 
> Mast.... Never really run high doses of it maybe 4-500mg and yea it was ok but not as good as 300mg tren....
> 
> Eager to see how this goes, I expect great things from you Bri! So get it sorted and I wanna see you on stage in 2012!


as long as i dont need to compete against you mate i'll be happy lol

just hope i get a good clean run at it then have a feeling good things will happen 

in the meantime gnr make the most of the mess i have made and most likely spend from now till sunday p1ssed lmao


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

Yes weeman 6g of test can't wait to see the weekly progress. Did you say your running it like that for 6 weeks, what's the plan for the following weeks?

Good luck mate will watch with interest!


----------



## Uriel

i suppose in the spirit of joing in a little - i could do 4g for my last few weeks on this blast lol.......i thinkk i will keep the tren at 600mg though lol.....its not making me totally insuferable this time so far.....


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> have been on total combined of over 5g in the past so not first step into high dose neighbourhood,was prepping the last time tho.
> 
> its not 6g mate,its 6g test,1g mast,700mg var and 5mg mtren so almost 8g in total :lol: :lol:
> 
> as long as i dont need to compete against you mate i'll be happy lol
> 
> just hope i get a good clean run at it then have a feeling good things will happen
> 
> in the meantime gnr make the most of the mess i have made and most likely spend from now till sunday p1ssed lmao


Lol fvck it start over in new yr bud.

And lol! If I thought we were in same class on same day I'd save my cash, time and effort! And just buy a ticket lol!

As said I expect great things from you so get too it!

Would be good to get weekly pics and odd vid through out the blast?


----------



## big_jim_87

Uriel said:


> i suppose in the spirit of joing in a little - i could do 4g for my last few weeks on this blast lol.......i thinkk i will keep the tren at 600mg though lol.....its not making me totally insuferable this time so far.....


The thing iv noticed with tren is I feel more and more chilled each time I use it. 2nd try with tren I was kicked out me mum's moved in sarahs uni gaff was kicked out of there and was suspended from work for a week... Lol now I just foam at the mouth like s rotti when ppl cut us up at the roundabout! Lol

Think I may have stopped smashing things up as it's in my house and my stuff now lol!


----------



## weeman

s&ccoach said:


> Yes weeman 6g of test can't wait to see the weekly progress. Did you say your running it like that for 6 weeks, what's the plan for the following weeks?
> 
> Good luck mate will watch with interest!


will just drop to 2-400mg test a week for the proceeding weeks till i decide then what i will do at that point 



Uriel said:


> i suppose in the spirit of joing in a little - i could do 4g for my last few weeks on this blast lol.......i thinkk i will keep the tren at 600mg though lol.....its not making me totally insuferable this time so far.....


go for it mate! 



big_jim_87 said:


> Lol fvck it start over in new yr bud.
> 
> And lol! If I thought we were in same class on same day I'd save my cash, time and effort! And just buy a ticket lol!
> 
> As said I expect great things from you so get too it!
> 
> Would be good to get weekly pics and odd vid through out the blast?


lol you underestimate what you got then you loon,you would hand me my ass as soon as we turned to the rear,your back is phenomenal and i wished i had even half of it mate 

wont do weekly pics as i will do my own head in but will most likely get some sort of vid up and defo start and end pics


----------



## 3752

You crazy Scottish fukcer....lol all the best with it mate you can't say it won't work if you don't push it a little from time to time.....


----------



## Uriel

big_jim_87 said:


> The thing iv noticed with tren is I feel more and more chilled each time I use it. 2nd try with tren I was kicked out me mum's moved in sarahs uni gaff was kicked out of there and was suspended from work for a week... Lol now I just foam at the mouth like s rotti when ppl cut us up at the roundabout! Lol
> 
> Think I may have stopped smashing things up as it's in my house and my stuff now lol!


im ok with it this time bro....i used to have detailed plans to undo civilization as we know it - first few times lol


----------



## weeman

Pscarb said:


> You crazy Scottish fukcer....lol all the best with it mate you can't say it won't work if you don't push it a little from time to time.....


lol gotta give it a try eh mate


----------



## cas

blooming hell, well good luck weeman, and all you other crazy little [email protected]

i think we need pics


----------



## 3752

weeman said:


> lol gotta give it a try eh mate


Yes defiantly mate trial and error mate that's what gives us progression....


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> will just drop to 2-400mg test a week for the proceeding weeks till i decide then what i will do at that point
> 
> go for it mate!
> 
> lol you underestimate what you got then you loon,you would hand me my ass as soon as we turned to the rear,your back is phenomenal and i wished i had even half of it mate
> 
> wont do weekly pics as i will do my own head in but will most likely get some sort of vid up and defo start and end pics


Lol you under estimate your self too.

Think well have to agree to disagree on this one.

Yea start and finish pics will do... Lol


----------



## s&amp;ccoach

What's your daily diet look like weeman?

Can you disclose your training reps/sets etc or is it hush hush?


----------



## big_jim_87

s&ccoach said:


> What's your daily diet look like weeman?
> 
> Can you disclose your training reps/sets etc or is it hush hush?


I think Stella and crisps ATM lol


----------



## Tommy10

big_jim_87 said:


> I think Stella and crisps ATM lol


Throw in a multi pack of deep fried mars bars, a gallon of irn bru, 10 fish suppers and ur close  ( but never rice ! )


----------



## big_jim_87

Tommy10 said:


> Throw in a multi pack of deep fried mars bars, a gallon of irn bru, 10 fish suppers and ur close  ( but never rice ! )


Lol deep fried Marsbar! These Scotts love there deep fried shyt!

90% of Scotts have scurvy!

Bri, Bri have you ever seem an apple? On tv dnt count tho lol

I was gonna ask if you'd seen salad but I'd guess it's the bit of the burger or kebab that you throw in the drain when you step out side the shop lol

You know what the funny thing is tho is that I bet Bri is still in better shape then 80-90% of the forum members lol


----------



## usernameneeded

just noticed this had been posted in cause i subbed years ago haha

its funny a couple of weeks ago i was like wow bri is back............... 2 weeks later its now WOW WEEMAN IS BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!

the other funny thing is the i think im going to go back on cycle ......and do 30 ml a week haha

i cant fcuking wait to see how this turns out :thumb:

so are u going to start a new thread?? world of weekman part 2 maybe or is it just going to carry on in here ??

anyway errrr goodluck haha *wonders off shaking head**mumbles* 8g a week


----------



## Milky

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol deep fried Marsbar! These Scotts love there deep fried shyt!
> 
> 90% of Scotts have scurvy!
> 
> Bri, Bri have you ever seem an apple? On tv dnt count tho lol
> 
> I was gonna ask if you'd seen salad but I'd guess it's the bit of the burger or kebab that you throw in the drain when you step out side the shop lol
> 
> You know what the funny thing is tho is that I bet Bri is still in better shape then 80-90% of the forum members lol


The man is in better shape than 90 % of the planet mate !


----------



## Suprakill4

don't forget the goldfish in the diet. I helps with the pigmentation of gingers I think. 

Decided to up my next 6 week blast bri thanks to this thread. Have a greet new year bud.


----------



## weeman

s&ccoach said:


> What's your daily diet look like weeman?
> 
> Can you disclose your training reps/sets etc or is it hush hush?


it will not take a solid structure my diet,i'll aim for macros each day of around 400g prot,400g carbs and fats whatever happens happens there,diet will most likely be 50/50 shakes/solid,sometimes more in balance of shakes 

Training wise i train 5 days,mon-fri,chest/tri,back/traps,shoulders/bi,legs then repeat,sometimes go in on a saturday if feel want to do something,will be prepping several guys for scottish shows next week so will be in every saturday looking at them and most likely do something whilst there.

Actual training is no rocket science,instinctive,mod to high reps with mod to heavy weights,filure and forced on all working sets,i dont do a lot of volume,prob middle ground 



big_jim_87 said:


> I think Stella and crisps ATM lol





Tommy10 said:


> Throw in a multi pack of deep fried mars bars, a gallon of irn bru, 10 fish suppers and ur close  ( but never rice ! )


jim and tommy pretty much got it on the nail for current diet right at this moment :lol:


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol deep fried Marsbar! These Scotts love there deep fried shyt!
> 
> 90% of Scotts have scurvy!
> 
> Bri, Bri have you ever seem an apple? On tv dnt count tho lol
> 
> I was gonna ask if you'd seen salad but I'd guess it's the bit of the burger or kebab that you throw in the drain when you step out side the shop lol
> 
> You know what the funny thing is tho is that I bet Bri is still in better shape then 80-90% of the forum members lol


lol you got me about right there again mate pmsl dont know about better shape than that many members at the mo tho lol tho i reckon inside 7 days of nailing it it would prob be close to the truth from what we see on here,not being a cock just straight up 



chilisi said:


> Good luck with your goals mate. Will be checking in for inspiration.


cheers buddy 



usernameneeded said:


> just noticed this had been posted in cause i subbed years ago haha
> 
> its funny a couple of weeks ago i was like wow bri is back............... 2 weeks later its now WOW WEEMAN IS BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> the other funny thing is the i think im going to go back on cycle ......and do 30 ml a week haha
> 
> i cant fcuking wait to see how this turns out :thumb:
> 
> so are u going to start a new thread?? world of weekman part 2 maybe or is it just going to carry on in here ??
> 
> anyway errrr goodluck haha *wonders off shaking head**mumbles* 8g a week


pmsl at weeman back,had a giggle yesterday,where i live its a bit of a goldfish bowl and you pick up tonnes of haters the better you do,when i posted my cycle up apparently people were phoning and txting each other to tell others what i am doing pmsl guess should take it as flattery lol dont know why folk lurk tho,just come and air their views,i dont see the point in hiding anything,its the way rams and i have always been 

i never came off bud,i dont come off,my doses just drop off severely,last shot i took was about 3 weeks ago of test300,2ml,so am almost natty just now by my standards lmao

will keep this journal running as is,world of weeman 2.0 runs over on TM where i am a mod 



Suprakill4 said:


> don't forget the goldfish in the diet. I helps with the pigmentation of gingers I think.
> 
> Decided to up my next 6 week blast bri thanks to this thread. Have a greet new year bud.


goldfish and irn bru to keep the inherant ginge gene thriving


----------



## Suprakill4

People were phoning and texting each other lol. Thats pathetic mate its jealousy and nothing more. What's your plans for tonight?


----------



## weeman

to get pished  :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Weeman, see the mentoring you do....is it just advice, diet, routine, cycles etc that you plan out for guys?


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds good. Me too


----------



## big_jim_87

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Weeman, see the mentoring you do....is it just advice, diet, routine, cycles etc that you plan out for guys?


He dose every thing lol

Full prep guy and very very knowledgeable! Very nice guy and very helpful! You'd be amazed at this guys knowledge of the game! You really would!

Helped me in last week of my prep and I leaned so much!

What you can learn from Bri is priceless bud.


----------



## weeman

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Weeman, see the mentoring you do....is it just advice, diet, routine, cycles etc that you plan out for guys?


i basically prep guys for contests mate,have a pretty good track record so far too 



big_jim_87 said:


> He dose every thing lol
> 
> Full prep guy and very very knowledgeable! Very nice guy and very helpful! You'd be amazed at this guys knowledge of the game! You really would!
> 
> Helped me in last week of my prep and I leaned so much!
> 
> What you can learn from Bri is priceless bud.


thanks mate  wish i didnt live so far from you and been able to have eyes on you for the full last week,you looked incredible tho,that shot from the rear in your kitchen the night before the show was just inspirational!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Will have to pm you weeman in the new-year for some advice if thats ok.....brother in-laws and best mate from Uni's weddings are in April and want to look good for them :turned:


----------



## Milky

Happy new yr mate to you and yours and once again welcome back and hope you stick around a bit.


----------



## Suprakill4

Milky said:


> Happy new yr mate to you and yours and once again welcome back and hope you stick around a bit.


I second that without sounding soppy I have really missed the likes of weeman ser and rams.


----------



## flinty90

Happy new year Weeman hope you have a great successfull 2012, and it is nice to have you on here more mate i agree X


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> i basically prep guys for contests mate,have a pretty good track record so far too
> 
> thanks mate  wish i didnt live so far from you and been able to have eyes on you for the full last week,you looked incredible tho,that shot from the rear in your kitchen the night before the show was just inspirational!


Lol thanks a lot bud.

You know I think iv worked out what went wrong for me last min... I did my 10th coat (lol yep 10th) of tan on the Sunday morning... After talking with Jaystar and a few others I think (tel me if I'm wrong but) the skin will absorb moisture from the tan?

So as I was already dehydrated at this point body was gagging for water and soaked it up from the tan... Only thing it could be? Was shredded and dry on pm before show...

Ether way I had improved 10 fold on the yr previous so it did the trick.

Will prob run same thing again this time but tan on Friday-sat at latest and really dry out.

Can't help but think if I'd done 6 coats all on Friday and stopped how dry I'd have been on the Sunday... Lol

As said Bri couldn't have been more more helpful during my last week. Almost thought it was him that was comping for what he put in time and effort wise!

Had a massive impact on my confidence as I was panicking like mad until bri got involved but once he had it was like a weight had been lifted and went from nervouse and dreading the comp to chilling out and really looking forward to it!

Bri is awesome!

I almost wanna say he is shyt incase he preps some one I have to comp against lol


----------



## weeman

Suprakill4 said:


> I second that without sounding soppy I have really missed the likes of weeman ser and rams.


thanks mate,and everyone else too,i know Rams is gnr be coming back to restart his journal too as we both enter another chapter of our training together,ser has also said she will start posting again as she is due back training this week and resurgence in motivation needed 



big_jim_87 said:


> Lol thanks a lot bud.
> 
> You know I think iv worked out what went wrong for me last min... I did my 10th coat (lol yep 10th) of tan on the Sunday morning... After talking with Jaystar and a few others I think (tel me if I'm wrong but) the skin will absorb moisture from the tan?
> 
> So as I was already dehydrated at this point body was gagging for water and soaked it up from the tan... Only thing it could be? Was shredded and dry on pm before show...
> 
> Ether way I had improved 10 fold on the yr previous so it did the trick.
> 
> Will prob run same thing again this time but tan on Friday-sat at latest and really dry out.
> 
> Can't help but think if I'd done 6 coats all on Friday and stopped how dry I'd have been on the Sunday... Lol
> 
> As said Bri couldn't have been more more helpful during my last week. Almost thought it was him that was comping for what he put in time and effort wise!
> 
> Had a massive impact on my confidence as I was panicking like mad until bri got involved but once he had it was like a weight had been lifted and went from nervouse and dreading the comp to chilling out and really looking forward to it!
> 
> Bri is awesome!
> 
> I almost wanna say he is shyt incase he preps some one I have to comp against lol


lol love you mate x

think only other change i would have made would be to continue the water coming in as it did in the previous days right up till last kick before getting on stage,i cant help but think thats had a cause in how things went


----------



## weeman

Ok update so far.

first 3g of test in this morning,by this afternoon had ate more prot than i had in the last 4 days combined lol

Motivation spooling up like a roller bearing turbo charger,back to training tomoz.

Also bodyweight has dropped aaaaall the way down to a soft 223lbs,so lets see what happens from here on out 

note to all lurkers/haters/gossips,sorry not got much to spread on this update,this is the boring bit at the start i guess.


----------



## tprice

MASSIVE!!

good work


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> thanks mate,and everyone else too,i know Rams is gnr be coming back to restart his journal too as we both enter another chapter of our training together,ser has also said she will start posting again as she is due back training this week and resurgence in motivation needed
> 
> lol love you mate x
> 
> think only other change i would have made would be to continue the water coming in as it did in the previous days right up till last kick before getting on stage,i cant help but think thats had a cause in how things went


Love you too man! Lol

Glad to see the spark reigniting!


----------



## Greyphantom

mate in your shoulder, light weight, should have been in the thumb...


----------



## Fatstuff

weeman said:


> Ok update so far.
> 
> first 3g of test in this morning,by this afternoon had ate more prot than i had in the last 4 days combined lol
> 
> Motivation spooling up like a roller bearing turbo charger,back to training tomoz.
> 
> Also bodyweight has dropped aaaaall the way down to a soft 223lbs,so lets see what happens from here on out
> 
> note to all lurkers/haters/gossips,sorry not got much to spread on this update,this is the boring bit at the start i guess.


Nothing boring about 3g test lol, get it down ya!!!


----------



## usernameneeded

weeman said:


> Ok update so far.
> 
> first 3g of test in this morning,by this afternoon had ate more prot than i had in the last 4 days combined lol
> 
> Motivation spooling up like a roller bearing turbo charger,back to training tomoz.
> 
> Also bodyweight has dropped aaaaall the way down to a soft 223lbs,so lets see what happens from here on out
> 
> note to all lurkers/haters/gossips,sorry not got much to spread on this update,this is the boring bit at the start i guess.


i thought u were hardcore mate iwas expecting the whole lot to go in in one go


----------



## weeman

Fatstuff said:


> Nothing boring about 3g test lol, get it down ya!!!


lol the boring part is a joke,its aimed at those who are reading my journal where i live who like to bitch and talk about me behind my back,someone actually received a text of horror telling someone else what i was doing pmsl



usernameneeded said:


> i thought u were hardcore mate iwas expecting the whole lot to go in in one go


i know i am a wuss!

lateral heads are killing today,looks like rear delts gnr be the candidate for the other 3g


----------



## gym rat

good to see you back posting mate...haters guna hate and all that regarding the above post


----------



## big_jim_87

Bri-

I take it you get some one to jab your rear delts?


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> Bri-
> 
> I take it you get some one to jab your rear delts?


lol i dont do any of my jabs mate,cant bring myself to do it,sh1tebag lol


----------



## Raptor

weeman said:


> lol i dont do any of my jabs mate,cant bring myself to do it,sh1tebag lol


I used to do my delts but they get seriously sore now if i do, and i can't train properly, so just glutes and quads for me now

And i'm looking forward to this journal, good to see you posting here again... when is the show date, is it june?


----------



## rs007

Just to let everyone know I was stronger than ****y stinking ginger goldfish eating cvnt weeman tonight doing chest n tris.

My arms are also currently bigger, and as a whole I am just a lot more awesome.

This will not last, so you're fkn right I am going to rub it in right now :lol:


----------



## weeman

Raptor said:


> I used to do my delts but they get seriously sore now if i do, and i can't train properly, so just glutes and quads for me now
> 
> And i'm looking forward to this journal, good to see you posting here again... when is the show date, is it june?


no show date as of yet mate,its all a bigger plan,looking to do potentailly the nabba uk at end of the year,hopefully get a qualify for the 2013 nabba brits and try get a top 6 there 

If anything a prep would be likely to start arounf june/july time 



rs007 said:


> Just to let everyone know I was stronger than ****y stinking ginger goldfish eating cvnt weeman tonight doing chest n tris.
> 
> My arms are also currently bigger, and as a whole I am just a lot more awesome.
> 
> This will not last, so you're fkn right I am going to rub it in right now :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

all true.

pr1ck!


----------



## Raptor

weeman said:


> no show date as of yet mate,its all a bigger plan,looking to do potentailly the nabba uk at end of the year,hopefully get a qualify for the 2013 nabba brits and try get a top 6 there
> 
> If anything a prep would be likely to start arounf june/july time


Good luck with your goals, i'm doing a head to head contest with Will-UK on here, jan 1st to march 31st... so it's a real reason to stick to a diet for once, i have only ever managed 6 weeks up to now and then fell off the wagon but i intend to stick to it this time. I'm doing a TKD diet which consists of mainly meat / fish / chicken and fats, but pre workout i'll have 50g carbs and post i'll also have 50g carbs (the boditronics splash stuff like in the pic below) I plan to avoid fats around the window i'll be having my carbs and then after the post workout carbs i'll shoot 5iu slin to hopefully bring my BG back down in to fat burn levels. Do you think 100g is too much carbs? I was thinking of reducing them after a month


----------



## weeman

couldnt comment on it mate as havent tried that approac tho instinct says to me yes for the diet you are on and bits i have read about it, it is prob too much carbs


----------



## Raptor

weeman said:


> couldnt comment on it mate as havent tried that approac tho instinct says to me yes for the diet you are on and bits i have read about it, it is prob too much carbs


I was thinking the same, i think i'll give it a week or two and see how i react and drop them.. there is no rush for me to shred down, i was out the gym for a few months so want to re-comp a bit... and after a bit will drop them pretty low, i was on keto today for the 1st time in ages and was almost passing out in the day time.. had to have a 2 hour kip lol


----------



## weeman

oh yeah also training update,first night back in,chest n tri's,went really well,nice pace,feltt great,weights severely down but to be expected,not gnr go chasing mega weights anyhoo but if it happens it happens 

just about to site other 3g test in a mo lol


----------



## rs007

Did I mention already I was stronger than weeman tonight, and have bigger arms as well???

I'm gonna milk this as hard as I can



Edit: Even my Extreme banner is bigger and better than yours


----------



## leafman

3 gram of test! so thats y im a skinny little [email protected] then lol think i must have had me dosages wrong 

Hope alls well weeman, even tho as i see rams is much more awesome at the minute, and stronger with bigger arms, maybe i should visit his journal hmm... 

happy new year


----------



## Suprakill4

rs007 said:


> Just to let everyone know I was stronger than ****y stinking ginger goldfish eating cvnt weeman tonight doing chest n tris.
> 
> My arms are also currently bigger, and as a whole I am just a lot more awesome.
> 
> This will not last, so you're fkn right I am going to rub it in right now :lol:


HAHAHA, good to have you back mate.


----------



## weeman

leafman said:


> 3 gram of test! so thats y im a skinny little [email protected] then lol think i must have had me dosages wrong
> 
> Hope alls well weeman, even tho as i see rams is much more awesome at the minute, and stronger with bigger arms, maybe i should visit his journal hmm...
> 
> happy new year


7

hey matey 

cock x



MacUK said:


> a lot of test mate, you using test which is 500mg per mil or 300mg per mil?


its prochem test e mate,300mg/ml,so basically two bottles a week of it lol


----------



## NickR24

great to see you back in the game big fella, and rams as well. looking forward to reading both your journals and learning a bit (and the banter lol)


----------



## dtlv

No wonder you have so many shakes for nutrition - no room in the fridge for food, just bottles of gear :lol:

Love this journal


----------



## weeman

pmsl almost true mate lolol


----------



## weeman

already mentioned mate,along with the test will be 1g mast,100mg var a day,maybe a little winny just cos its there,stren preworkout,ghrp/mod grf,igf,gh,t3,t4,adex 

few bits n bobs :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

2 bottles a week LOL! Fcuking love it! You inspired me to go for a bit of a high course mate albeit no where near your ammount, 1000mg prop and 700mg npp a week. Thats 13.5 ml a week!


----------



## Suprakill4

MacUK said:


> *Didn't fancy reading through 100 pages *LOL
> 
> how have you not had a heart attack?


Maybe you should mate, might learn something.


----------



## weeman

Suprakill4 said:


> 2 bottles a week LOL! Fcuking love it! You inspired me to go for a bit of a high course mate albeit no where near your ammount, 1000mg prop and 700mg npp a week. Thats 13.5 ml a week!


lol cool mate,be interesting to see how you get on 



MacUK said:


> Didn't fancy reading through 100 pages LOL
> 
> how have you not had a heart attack?


i only started reposting in here again since end of last week after best part of year away lol

and i do not know on the heart attack lol


----------



## JM

MacUK said:


> Just spoke to mate mast e pro chem but he doesnt know what mg per mil? you dont know do you Bri?


ProChem Mast E is 200mg/ml


----------



## Suprakill4

weeman said:


> lol cool mate,be interesting to see how you get on
> 
> i only started reposting in here again since end of last week after best part of year away lol
> 
> and i do not know on the heart attack lol


will keep you updated mate. Its for 6 weeks.


----------



## usernameneeded

weeman said:


> and i do not know on the heart attack lol


ill let you in on a little secret mate...............its all the f**cking shagging u do

it works out u do about 7 3/4 hrs of cardio a week and thats without even stepping on a treadmill


----------



## tprice

6g of test + the rest! fook me!

no wonder your huge! keep up the good work lol!

fair play for honesty too! youve just made me up my dose lmao


----------



## weeman

tprice said:


> 6g of test + the rest! fook me!
> 
> no wonder your huge! keep up the good work lol!
> 
> fair play for honesty too! youve just made me up my dose lmao


lol i'm not huge,wouldnt even consider myself big at the mo,another 7-10lbs and will feel back to old self then lets see about breaking new ground 

ok weight today is 232.2,up from 223.8 this time last week so 8.4lb gain so far,filling out back to where i was previously at a steady rate,starting to feel the familiar fullness come back again thank fook,arms starting to feel semi pumped all the time which is nice


----------



## Horsfall

Good luck!


----------



## weeman

MacUK said:


> How are your arms so big for 16 stone? LOL


due to awesomeness mate 

i have always had benchmark that arms should be 2"+ bigger than the bodyweight your at,just a daft thing,come comp time its usually 3"plus heavier than bodyweight,when i won the ukbff ne scottish heavies i was 14st 10lbs on stage and arms were about 19.25",so thats just over 4" bigger than bodyweight in stone 

Just comes with more quality muscle you gain as years go by,obv genetics too.


----------



## weeman

my arms right now i wouldnt class as being overly big,they are about 19" at 232,when they are closer to 20" again i will be happier,should be there by about 240-245lbs.


----------



## RACK

You out gun me by miles........ but I still love you!


----------



## weeman

RACK said:


> You out gun me by miles........ but I still love you!


lol xx



MacUK said:


> so your not putting a depressive thought in my head that it's going to take years for 19inch arms... mg:


lol again it just depends on genetics etc,your arms may grow real easy and you have huge pipes in no time,on other hand could take forever,plus other thing is you dont just want size for the sake of it,my arms looked nothing like as impressive when i had 20" fatsceps compared to when i have 20" split peak bi's nowadays when on the ball


----------



## Smitch

weeman said:


> due to awesomeness mate
> 
> i have always had benchmark that arms should be 2"+ bigger than the bodyweight your at,just a daft thing,come comp time its usually 3"plus heavier than bodyweight,when i won the ukbff ne scottish heavies i was 14st 10lbs on stage and arms were about 19.25",so thats just over 4" bigger than bodyweight in stone
> 
> Just comes with more quality muscle you gain as years go by,obv genetics too.


Is that a recognised alculation or just something the TSC have dreamt up?

Cos it sounds like a good benchmark.


----------



## weeman

Smitch said:


> Is that a recognised alculation or just something the TSC have dreamt up?
> 
> Cos it sounds like a good benchmark.


due to being TSC born its an internationally recognised measurement mate,just like bawhair etc


----------



## Smitch

weeman said:


> due to being TSC born its an internationally recognised measurement mate,just like bawhair etc


Aaah, like he famous gunt measurement.

You fvckers should just write a handbook or something.


----------



## weeman

yes also not forgetting the gunt,my gunt is actually getting smaller as my weight is increasing,must be something to do with not drinking most nights now lol

and a handbook could well be on the way lol


----------



## PHMG

MacUK said:


> Gunt, you mean gut? if so mine keeps getting bigger and bigger and I dont even drink...


haha, gunt is a gut that covers a girls c.unt where it hangs so low mate.


----------



## Greyphantom

you might have big arms but can you pull... ah dammit youve got big arms... sigh...


----------



## tprice

20inch is pretty sweet!

that is my ultimate goal, only been doing it properly for 18months, trained before but wasnt as clued up as i am now. (still learning)

still put on 5 inches though! ill be watching closely! keep it up


----------



## weeman

MacUK said:


> Gunt, you mean gut? if so mine keeps getting bigger and bigger and I dont even drink...


as PH says its the patch at the root of your cock where an inordinate amount of fat and water retention cn be found on men and women,when i go into prep mode i literally gain over an inch back on my cock due to gunt reduction,its awesome lol



Greyphantom said:


> you might have big arms but can you pull... ah dammit youve got big arms... sigh...


its aaaaall that matters mate,all that matters :lol:



tprice said:


> 20inch is pretty sweet!
> 
> that is my ultimate goal, only been doing it properly for 18months, trained before but wasnt as clued up as i am now. (still learning)
> 
> still put on 5 inches though! ill be watching closely! keep it up


it was my goal when younger,then the first time i got them they looked sh1te,total fatsceps,in fact they shrunk on myfirst prep from that size down to a shredded 17.25 and looked much bigger at that size lol

diff gravy these days tho,this pic earlier in year when i hit 20" for first time since been leaner


----------



## tprice

looks quality!

i know what you mean about fatceps, too many people with them. gotta be shredded!!


----------



## Suprakill4

I just feel sh1t about myself when I come in here but oddly I keep doin it.

Glad things are going the way you want them to bri. You seen much of George Thompson lately?


----------



## usernameneeded

weeman said:


> as PH says its the patch at the root of your cock where an inordinate amount of fat and water retention cn be found on men and women,when i go into prep mode i literally gain over an inch back on my cock due to gunt reduction,its awesome lol
> 
> its aaaaall that matters mate,all that matters :lol:
> 
> it was my goal when younger,then the first time i got them they looked sh1te,total fatsceps,in fact they shrunk on myfirst prep from that size down to a shredded 17.25 and looked much bigger at that size lol
> 
> diff gravy these days tho,this pic earlier in year when i hit 20" for first time since been leaner
> 
> View attachment 72054


ur a f**kin beast mr wee


----------



## Greyphantom

> its aaaaall that matters mate,all that matters


yeah tell me that at the carlisle meet up mate... then we shall see  x


----------



## weeman

Suprakill4 said:


> I just feel sh1t about myself when I come in here but oddly I keep doin it.
> 
> Glad things are going the way you want them to bri. You seen much of George Thompson lately?


yeah mate was actually talking to him last night in the gym,he is just back after an op on his elbow,think he is dieting for the next ten weeks prep style to see if poss to make the scottish shows end of april.


----------



## weeman

Greyphantom said:


> yeah tell me that at the carlisle meet up mate... then we shall see  x


hey i'll only be there to look good mate,i am no use for anything else pmsl


----------



## Suprakill4

weeman said:


> yeah mate was actually talking to him last night in the gym,he is just back after an op on his elbow,think he is dieting for the next ten weeks prep style to see if poss to make the scottish shows end of april.


Nice one! Ill drop him a text now, i told him about your cycle the other day and think he is tempted to try a higher dose as i know he doesnt use much.


----------



## weeman

ok thats another 3g of test just plunged in,so thats what,9g of test in 8 days pmsl


----------



## Suprakill4

weeman said:


> ok thats another 3g of test just plunged in,so thats what,9g of test in 8 days pmsl


OOFT!!! lol!!!!!!!!

The lurkers are gonna love this, imagine the ammount of texts and chinese whispers flying around right now lol.

Mental mate, i love this journal, goes against the grain.


----------



## usernameneeded

so whats ur full total of oil thats gone in since the start?? haha


----------



## weeman

Suprakill4 said:


> OOFT!!! lol!!!!!!!!
> 
> The lurkers are gonna love this, imagine the ammount of texts and chinese whispers flying around right now lol.
> 
> Mental mate, i love this journal, goes against the grain.


pmsl i know,must be a bit like what its like to be famous :lol:



usernameneeded said:


> so whats ur full total of oil thats gone in since the start?? haha


erm think thats about 30 odd ml since last monday lol


----------



## weeman

also last monday i was 223.8,i am 234.2 as of this morning 8 days later :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

weeman said:


> pmsl i know,must be a bit like what its like to be famous :lol:
> 
> erm think thats about 30 odd ml since last monday lol


The new Raoul Moat? LOL!


----------



## Suprakill4

weeman said:


> also last monday i was 223.8,i am 234.2 as of this morning 8 days later :lol:


Ok ok stop showing off water boy.....

I personally think your cheating. lol.


----------



## Jay.32

I get horny as fck on 2ml test 400 & 2ml tri-tren 150

If I was taking what you take! I would be locked up for rape!!!

How do you manage Bri???


----------



## Jay.32

Oh Yeah, you got Ser!!! say no more!


----------



## PHMG

You concentrating on site injecting this sh.it then mate cos you can get some good volumes of oil in each head with these amounts?


----------



## weeman

Suprakill4 said:


> Ok ok stop showing off water boy.....
> 
> I personally think your cheating. lol.


i am a dirty roiding cheat lol

surprisingly i am not watering up yet,more muscle bellies filling up,i usually sit 240-245 so body just accelerating back to where it was for now 



Jay.32 said:


> I get horny as fck on 2ml test 400 & 2ml tri-tren 150
> 
> If I was taking what you take! I would be locked up for rape!!!
> 
> How do you manage Bri???


lol you answered your own question lol

am starting to feel the drive going into higher gear today.



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You concentrating on site injecting this sh.it then mate cos you can get some good volumes of oil in each head with these amounts?


just wacking them into side and rear delts mate,i used to wap a lot into triceps too but i save that for showtime now lol


----------



## Suprakill4

weeman said:


> i am a dirty roiding cheat lol
> 
> surprisingly i am not watering up yet,more muscle bellies filling up,i usually sit 240-245 so body just accelerating back to where it was for now
> 
> lol you answered your own question lol
> 
> am starting to feel the drive going into higher gear today.
> 
> just wacking them into side and rear delts mate,i used to wap a lot into triceps too but i save that for showtime now lol


Sounds good mate. never done rear delts before only sides and dont think i would dare let the missus try and find it lol.


----------



## weeman

Went dentist this morn (face killing me now),had to gwt put to sleep for my treatment due to me being sh1tbag,took my blood pressure before and after,it was 133/73 before and 141/78 afterwards,how awesome is that on the blood pressure front considering thats me in a v stressed environment and geared out my teets lol


----------



## Suprakill4

weeman said:


> Went dentist this morn (face killing me now),had to gwt put to sleep for my treatment due to me being sh1tbag,took my blood pressure before and after,it was 133/73 before and 141/78 afterwards,how awesome is that on the blood pressure front considering thats me in a v stressed environment and geared out my teets lol


Jesus, mines way way worse than that mate, i really need to sort it.


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol bri I had no idea you were such a shyt house!

You can't jab your self, scared of the dentist WTF lol I'd rather be awake tbh for all you know all the dentists come in and tea-bagged you and worse!


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol bri I had no idea you were such a shyt house!
> 
> You can't jab your self, scared of the dentist WTF lol I'd rather be awake tbh for all you know all the dentists come in and tea-bagged you and worse!


You think he wouldnt like that?? LOL


----------



## big_jim_87

Well bri is like me (a pussy man) I know he likes his pussy! If it was fanny flaps rubbing all over his nose I'd agree he'd love it but no one wants hairy bolox on there chin!


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Well bri is like me (a pussy man) I know he likes his pussy! If it was fanny flaps rubbing all over his nose I'd agree he'd love it but no one wants hairy bolox on there chin!


I dare say similar has probably happened in his lifetime though lol. Pussy lips rubbing on nose, yum!


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol bri I had no idea you were such a shyt house!
> 
> You can't jab your self, scared of the dentist WTF lol I'd rather be awake tbh for all you know all the dentists come in and tea-bagged you and worse!





Suprakill4 said:


> You think he wouldnt like that?? LOL


lol i've had both many times,you know me,dirty bastrd,cant help it pmsl



MacUK said:


> Wtf you can smash 30mil in one day but going to dentist raises you bp, you scottish lads are backwards lol


thats not high blood pressure mate thats pretty normal lol my dentist blood pressure was 20 counts higher than mine he told me,if he had realised the amount of meds in my system he would prob have had a fit!


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> lol i've had both many times,you know me,dirty bastrd,cant help it pmsl
> 
> thats not high blood pressure mate thats pretty normal lol my dentist blood pressure was 20 counts higher than mine he told me,if he had realised the amount of meds in my system he would prob have had a fit!


Lol bri loves balls too!

I never knew... Lol you poofta! Lol


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol bri loves balls too!
> 
> I never knew... Lol you poofta! Lol


HAHA, oohhhh what it would be like to spend a week in the life of Bri.


----------



## weeman

MacUK said:


> A replying to my text would also be great mate!


will get there mate,busy guy lol



big_jim_87 said:


> Lol bri loves balls too!
> 
> I never knew... Lol you poofta! Lol


lmao i'll do anything involving filth mate,am a mongrel 



Suprakill4 said:


> HAHA, oohhhh what it would be like to spend a week in the life of Bri.


it can get interesting


----------



## weeman

MacUK said:


> i'm thinking of doing a doc on you weeman come down with a cam crew and sell your story LOL


lol too late,already happened


----------



## weeman

no,in newspapers,long story,sex scandal (surprise surprse lmao)


----------



## weeman

lol no nothing like that,porn thing,was more my mrs than me,but needless to say was a bit exposing lol


----------



## weeman

no,no police,just in national paper for about 4 weeks in a fkn row tho lol


----------



## Fatstuff

Local bodybuilder and wife, caught having sex near primary school, only found out as there was traces of protein shake, yellow dnp spunk and a single ginger hair that tested positive for high amounts of test!!


----------



## irishdude

C'mon mate...splill it, what happened. What can i say, it's Friday afternoon and it's time for some filth to start the weekend! :lol:


----------



## J.Smith

Hi Brian..

What type of training are you following at the moment, and do you feel continual progression on weights on lifts is important to getting bigger and stronger?


----------



## weeman

Fatstuff said:


> Local bodybuilder and wife, caught having sex near primary school, only found out as there was traces of protein shake, yellow dnp spunk and a single ginger hair that tested positive for high amounts of test!!


lol



irishdude said:


> C'mon mate...splill it, what happened. What can i say, it's Friday afternoon and it's time for some filth to start the weekend! :lol:


no not gnr put the details here,that kind of thing more for the AL or MA,lets just summarise for the mo and say it involved porn,escorts,sleepy seaside village etc



J.Smith said:


> Hi Brian..
> 
> What type of training are you following at the moment, and do you feel continual progression on weights on lifts is important to getting bigger and stronger?


hey mate (sorry for still not getting back yet)

we train 6 days a week,chest/tri,back/traps,shoulders/bi's,quads then return to the start,on saturday we use it as an ancillery day where we train our calves,hams,abs and anything else we may not have hit that week,every week a different bodypart shall be inadvertantly trained twice,training by and large is how we feel on a night,we always strive for failure etc just how we reach it varies,from heavy with moderate reps to moderate weight high reps 

No i dont think you need to get progressively stronger to increase in muscle size,yeah it counts to a point but i have been using much the same weights for years now,but i am far larger than when i first used the same weights!

I feel its more about how youkill the muscle,how hard you make the given weight,i have went down some nights and incline benched 180k and felt it ok but next session stuck to 100k for high reps and felt immense with killer doms the next day.


----------



## flinty90

weeman said:


> lol
> 
> no not gnr put the details here,that kind of thing more for the AL or MA,lets just summarise for the mo and say it involved porn,escorts,sleepy seaside village etc
> 
> hey mate (sorry for still not getting back yet)
> 
> we train 6 days a week,chest/tri,back/traps,shoulders/bi's,quads then return to the start,on saturday we use it as an ancillery day where we train our calves,hams,abs and anything else we may not have hit that week,every week a different bodypart shall be inadvertantly trained twice,training by and large is how we feel on a night,we always strive for failure etc just how we reach it varies,from heavy with moderate reps to moderate weight high reps
> 
> *No i dont think you need to get progressively stronger to increase in muscle size,yeah it counts to a point but i have been using much the same weights for years now,but i am far larger than when i first used the same weights!*
> 
> I feel its more about how youkill the muscle,how hard you make the given weight,i have went down some nights and incline benched 180k and felt it ok but next session stuck to 100k for high reps and felt immense with killer doms the next day.


that statement would make some peoples hair stand on end on this forum, but i agree mate ...


----------



## weeman

ll true mate true,good example for me alone is when i was about 23 i could shoulder press 140lb bells but didnt have the delts that looked like they could,fast forward more than 10 years and now i very much have the delts that look like they can and still use the same bells for working sets


----------



## J.Smith

Bugger...this makes deciding on a routine even more difficult! lol


----------



## J.Smith

Im deciding on a new one, just back from egypt. Ready to start training again.

So hard whether to know whether to hit a bodypart every 4,5,6,or 7days etc...

Weeman...

Why is it then that Doggcrapp Training is so set on always beating the log book every workout, and what are your thoughts on the Doggcrapp training?

Also...i hear people saying 1day on, 1 off is enough as you need 24hours for your cns to recover...thoughts?


----------



## weeman

J.Smith said:


> Im deciding on a new one, just back from egypt. Ready to start training again.
> 
> So hard whether to know whether to hit a bodypart every 4,5,6,or 7days etc...
> 
> Weeman...
> 
> Why is it then that Doggcrapp Training is so set on always beating the log book every workout, and what are your thoughts on the Doggcrapp training?


tbh mate i really dont think that much about the training aspect so much,i just keep it simple,listen to my body and always reach failure every session,thats what instigates growth at the end of the day,for over a decade we trained each bodypart once every ten days and did very well from it,its only in the last 9 months or so we have switched to training more frequently to take advantage of increased aas/pep use and nutrition and it seems to be working well so far.

Dont over think things,if a bodypart feels ready to train again and you want to do it,then get on with it,if not dont,simple,just make sessions as intnse as poss and get out of the gym and on with recovering


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> will get there mate,busy guy lol
> 
> lmao i'll do anything involving filth mate,am a mongrel
> 
> it can get interesting


It can get confusing too!


----------



## NickR24

bri, i know you like your reccys from time to time...

when blasting, and say out every 2nd weekend doing whatever, have you noticed slower gains?

I have been better behaved this cycle, but have slipped a bit and still had good gains...wondered if you were the same big fella?


----------



## big_jim_87

Some one asked me to out line my training the other day I said no lol I can't I make it up as I go... Never have 2 sessions the same.

The principals are the same but I chop and change all the time and do what feels right.


----------



## J.Smith

Ive done what i feel is right though, been on AAS and had a good diet 80% off the time for the last year and not got any bigger.


----------



## weeman

NickR24 said:


> bri, i know you like your reccys from time to time...
> 
> when blasting, and say out every 2nd weekend doing whatever, have you noticed slower gains?
> 
> I have been better behaved this cycle, but have slipped a bit and still had good gains...wondered if you were the same big fella?


i feel that when prepping its stopped me getting into nik quite as quick,and yeah ultimately it will be affecting my gains to some extent when in offseason,but these days i rarely do reccys,i more drink at weekends,still like to have some sort of life


----------



## Fatstuff

weeman said:


> i feel that when prepping its stopped me getting into nik quite as quick,and yeah ultimately it will be affecting my gains to some extent when in offseason,but these days i rarely do reccys,i more drink at weekends,still like to have some sort of life


do u drink during prep aswell?


----------



## J.Smith

Bri...

What do you think about HGH for a young user?

I know ausbuilt doesnt rate it really atall...and lots of people use it with or without slin also.

What are your thoughts?

Also..with regards to slin, as long as your watch your calories and timings of carbs i assume you can use with just AAS and no hgh and still gain size without getting fat?


----------



## weeman

Fatstuff said:


> do u drink during prep aswell?


yes i usually do,last year was first time i only drank a cpl times during 25week prep,all other preps i was drinking every weekend,and yes i still turned up sh1t hot,shocker eh lol



J.Smith said:


> Bri...
> 
> What do you think about HGH for a young user?
> 
> I know ausbuilt doesnt rate it really atall...and lots of people use it with or without slin also.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Also..with regards to slin, as long as your watch your calories and timings of carbs i assume you can use with just AAS and no hgh and still gain size without getting fat?


i think it doesnt matter in the age of the user,if you can get your hands on good gh then running it long and low defo pays dividends,due to the amount of fake sh1t out there now tho i tend to stick to peptides instead as its equivelant to using gh daily at low dose.

For putting size on in the offseason etc i wouldnt waste my money on gh unless doing a gh blast,and yes you can use slin perfectly effectively to gain size without gh use


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol, how do u manage it u git, I love my drink and I love training but I find it tough finding a good balance and shifting the flab, although that could be down to lazy with cardio lol, it bores the sh1t out of me!!


----------



## weeman

if your nailing your bbing life hard for 95% of the week then being able to have a drink or cheat or both at weekend isnt going to hurt.


----------



## Fatstuff

weeman said:


> if your nailing your bbing life hard for 95% of the week then being able to have a drink or cheat or both at weekend isnt going to hurt.


My biggest issue is I'm not with ANY likeminded ppl, not making excuses lol, my mrs stays trim just by leavin the Ben n jerrys alone for few weeks, my mates are wreckheads lol and my workmates are takeaway junkies. I get funny comments for all the meat I eat at work, as I'm carrying quite a bit of chub, I don't look like I train with my overalls on lol so they just mock accordingly!!! So I'm on my own in this lil bb bubble of mine, with u lot to spur me on that's it!! Anyway instead of derailing ur journal with drivel, how's ur training going? :lol:


----------



## weeman

best advice for you on the workkmate front is to take the 'fuk u' attitude towards them 

my training going well for these last two weeks so far,strength steadily going up,pumping up well,things took little stumble this week obv with being at dentist for tooth out and seven fillings rendering getting food in v difficult for now lol


----------



## tprice

when i grow up i want to be just like weeman, but bigger  

that sucks about the tooth!! bet it was a nightmare!


----------



## Fatstuff

weeman said:


> best advice for you on the workkmate front is to take the 'fuk u' attitude towards them
> 
> my training going well for these last two weeks so far,strength steadily going up,pumping up well,things took little stumble this week obv with being at dentist for tooth out and seven fillings rendering getting food in v difficult for now lol


Chicken and rice in the blender through a straw? Lol, 6g of test working it's way through the system nicely ? Lol


----------



## big_jim_87

weeman said:


> best advice for you on the workkmate front is to take the 'fuk u' attitude towards them
> 
> my training going well for these last two weeks so far,strength steadily going up,pumping up well,things took little stumble this week obv with being at dentist for tooth out and seven fillings rendering getting food in v difficult for now lol


Lol do you not brush you teeth you grotty cvnt! Lol 7 fillings? Lol only a jock could need 7 fillings! Lol


----------



## Uriel

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol do you not brush you teeth you grotty cvnt! Lol 7 fillings? Lol only a jock could need 7 fillings! Lol


he brushes his teeth with fuking clatty minge lol


----------



## Breda

Uriel said:


> he brushes his teeth with fuking clatty minge lol


and he gargles with p!ss the ginger cnut


----------



## big_jim_87

Uriel said:


> he brushes his teeth with fuking clatty minge lol


Lol!


----------



## big_jim_87

Breda said:


> and he gargles with p!ss the ginger cnut


Yea the Ginger cvnt!

Iv never seen him with hair tho... It maybe a myth lol


----------



## OJay

How the hell did it get to the point for seven fillings?! Blimey that couldn't have been pleasant


----------



## weeman

have got a fkn abcess:censored:


----------



## tprice

what a cnut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where


----------



## expletive

Oh nasty, from a jab or in your mouth?


----------



## weeman

thankfully (i think lol) in the socket of the tooth i got pulled,on amoxicilan now for 5 days,total agony to eat anything,suffering for it,i hit 236 just before i got tooth out (say had gained back about just over 12lbs in about 10 days) now dropped 5 cos can only get liquids in at best,feel fuked.


----------



## expletive

I had an abscess once, makes you feel **** because of all the toxins in your blood. I was told by my dentist to double the dose of anitbiotics the Gp prescribed as I was a big lad


----------



## tprice

will you still train or are you waiting til your 100%


----------



## weeman

yeah its a 5 day course of 3x500mg of amox,so hopefully nail it quickly.

aye,still training lol am a bit of a tard that way


----------



## Jay.32

you will be wearing denchers soon Bri:lol:


----------



## usernameneeded

hope ur ok pal

get better soon , to be on the safe side tho id bang another gram in


----------



## weeman

Jay.32 said:


> you will be wearing denchers soon Bri:lol:


lol got a bit to go yet before i lose them all lol



usernameneeded said:


> hope ur ok pal
> 
> get better soon , to be on the safe side tho id bang another gram in


ok will do


----------



## usernameneeded

weeman said:


> ok will do


just to clarify thats an extra gram.......then again who am i kidding it was always going to be an extra gram with u haha

any excuse


----------



## Suprakill4

Gutted bri but will soon clear up mate!


----------



## Ser

Just want to let everyone know that Bri has been taken into hospital with pneumonia and suspected heart failure, will keep you guys updated as and when i get info, he will be in touch when he has net access at hospital, but right now he needs to rest!


----------



## Milky

Ser said:


> Just want to let everyone know that Bri has been taken into hospital with pneumonia and suspected heart failure, will keep you guys updated as and when i get info, he will be in touch when he has net access at hospital, but right now he needs to rest!


Holy crap !


----------



## Ser

I know, Lauren really worried, we all are


----------



## Twisted

Ah Sh*t so sorry get well soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## switch

get well soon Weeman


----------



## Dezw

Get well soon buddy, will add you to my prayers.


----------



## 2004mark

Shocked, don't know what to say... get well soon dude x


----------



## winger

Get well soon big daddy!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Wow, really shocked considering Bri was on here last night....hoping he gets well soon Ser


----------



## flinty90

Ser said:


> I know, Lauren really worried, we all are


fcuk me Ser i really hope he gets through this soon.. tell him i demand he must do ... XX


----------



## infernal0988

winger said:


> Get well soon big daddy!


Your pic thats the biggest tits iv ever seen :drool:


----------



## dr gonzo

Get wel soon big feller :thumbup1:


----------



## Ser

flinty90 said:


> fcuk me Ser i really hope he gets through this soon.. tell him i demand he must do ... XX


He been ill for a few days, tried to get him to go to doctor, but as usual he refuses...then this morn he had no choice, woke me up at silly o clock couldn't breath, got him to hospital and now all this....

He owe's me BIG TIME for this...many many pair of new shoes me thinks


----------



## DiggyV

Bloody Hell fire. All best wishes. Cheers



Ser said:


> Just want to let everyone know that Bri has been taken into hospital with pneumonia and suspected heart failure, will keep you guys updated as and when i get info, he will be in touch when he has net access at hospital, but right now he needs to rest!


----------



## dtlv

Ser said:


> He been ill for a few days, tried to get him to go to doctor, but as usual he refuses...then this morn he had no choice, woke me up at silly o clock couldn't breath, got him to hospital and now all this....
> 
> He owe's me BIG TIME for this...many many pair of new shoes me thinks


Ser, i had a chest infection from xmas day till this week... temp had been really bad at times with fever and nasty cough. Was getting better but only really slowly... so last week went to docs just because of nagging from family, doc sent me to hospital and was determined I've had low grade pneumonia too. For me been really lucky with it (only a mild case), and only had half a day in hospital... meds seem to really be helping fast even though was over the worst of it before taking them, now is almost gone... but really wish I'd gone sooner to get checked out... god bless you for nagging him into going and getting him there!


----------



## Ser

Tbh, it doesn't matter how much i nag, if he wasn't in such a state this morn he wouldn't have went...no matter what i said!

Now, instead of nagging i'm going to deliver a swift kick to the head to knock him out and drag him by the ears if necessary


----------



## flinty90

Ser said:


> He been ill for a few days, tried to get him to go to doctor, but as usual he refuses...then this morn he had no choice, woke me up at silly o clock couldn't breath, got him to hospital and now all this....
> 
> He owe's me BIG TIME for this...many many pair of new shoes me thinks


dam right . you make that fcuker pay chick X


----------



## hackskii

Wow. Get well Brian.


----------



## dtlv

Ser said:


> Tbh, it doesn't matter how much i nag, if he wasn't in such a state this morn he wouldn't have went...no matter what i said!
> 
> Now, instead of nagging i'm going to deliver a swift kick to the head to knock him out and drag him by the ears if necessary


lol, can picture you doing it as well: ser = h34r: :gun_bandana: bri = :surrender:


----------



## Guest

Get well soon pal. Rest up


----------



## Uriel

fuking heart failure on a guy in his 30's is awful.

hopefully not going to cause any issues and i wish u a swift and full recovery bri


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

get well man.


----------



## Jim78

thoughts with ya big fella, hope everything ok?


----------



## expletive

Get well Weeman, rest up in the mean time


----------



## Suprakill4

Fcukin hell get well soon big fella!!!!!!!!

And how are you Ser?? And the kids? Hope your all ok I HATE it that bad things happen to nice genuine people and all the scummy cvnts get zero problems through life, god, if your out there, your an a$$hole. Lol.

Tell Bri not to take any notice of the inevitable texts flying about the place from them inbred sh1t stirrers. Hope his health gets back to normal asap. Give us a shout if theres anything I can do Ser.


----------



## Ser

ECG, heart echo, bloods, iv fluids, iv antibiotics, nebuliser etc...cardiologist be in to talk to him tomorrow.

His eyes lit up when i took in a suitcase full of sweeties and biscuits(he never was a grapes and flowers type lol) and some Marvel books.

He better hurry up and come home...i can't be drinking any more of my own tea...its minging!

and i have no one to rub my back...or fukk me....its not on! Doctors will be hearing me tomorrow when i am grumpy from lack of all night sexings:angry:

Thats if i don't kijack and rape the postie..... :tongue:


----------



## PaulB

Get well Weeman, MA needs you!!


----------



## dtlv

Haven't you guys got any 'home videos' to see you through the night ser? Knowing you guys I'd be surprised if you didn't, lol.

Got no doubt at all that he'll be back on form and causing mischief again soon - give him my best tomorrow


----------



## big_jim_87

Ok just been asked to update you lot...

Bri did suffer heart failure.... Not sure what will happen now but he is having talks with a specialist today...

Im sure he or ser will be on to let you know how he is later today

Thoughts and prayers with Bri, ser and the kids


----------



## winger

Ser said:


> Thats if i don't kijack and rape the postie..... :tongue:


Poor guy!


----------



## Suprakill4

big_jim_87 said:


> Ok just been asked to update you lot...
> 
> Bri did suffer heart failure.... Not sure what will happen now but he is having talks with a specialist today...
> 
> Im sure he or ser will be on to let you know how he is later today
> 
> Thoughts and prayers with Bri, ser and the kids


Trully gutted what a massive shame thats happened. Does anyone know what's caused it??????? He is in his thirties for god sake, seriously hoping he gets better asap and thoughts with you all!!


----------



## RACK

Still gutted about this, speedy recovery mate and hope you and the family are ok Ser


----------



## weeman

not updated for a bit!

been back training cpl weeks now,going well,slowly ramped up intensity,been doing cardio before each session (gets my blood flowing,Rams and i train in the mornings) feeling pretty good tbh,better than in a long time actually,didnt take any gear at all for over 3 weeks waiting for huge dose to taper down then last week inserted 600mg test and will run at that for quite a while to come,bodyweight already back up to 240lbs and in noticabley better condition than i was in before,appetite good and sex drive returned (it took massive dive in conjuction with crazy dose of test),cardiovascular health has improved no end already,not blowing out my @rse lol


----------



## expletive

Glad to here its going well mate:thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4

Made up for you mate. So what actually happened? Any impact on the future?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good to see you back at it Leader of the Elite Force! :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

Good lad!!!!


----------



## usernameneeded

Glad ur ok and back training big man


----------



## DiggyV

Well done big guy - stick with the cardio though, its good for you! :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Good to see you back weeweeman.

Circulation is necessary for erections.

Were you also diagnosed with LVH or was it just the stroke that was misfiring?

Do they have you on nitro meds?


----------



## weeman

hackskii said:


> Good to see you back weeweeman.
> 
> Circulation is necessary for erections.
> 
> Were you also diagnosed with LVH or was it just the stroke that was misfiring?
> 
> Do they have you on nitro meds?


current meds are bisoprolol fumarate and ramipril mate,also furosemide,they said both my left and right chambers were enlarged and upper left vetrical impariment 

Had first cardiology visit this morning,he has just left,turns out my heart functionality when i was in hospital was 29%!!! thats gave me even more of a fright.

He was very happy with me he said,to the point he was actually surprised at how well i am (when he told me what percentage was i then understood why lol) i was straight down the line with him,told him everything i used to do,have been doing,current aas use,training,cardio,diet etc he was very down to earth and not at all like the staff i was dealing with at the hospital.

He said short term the plan is to increase meds to a certain level slowly then at the 6month mark have heart finction tested again to see where i am at,i am happy with that,already feel like a new man and am rapidly returning to the size i was at my best so cant complain as things stand 

He also went back over blood results from the hospital and expressed his surprise (as well as my own) after i told him the level of drink and drug abuse that he said my results for kidney and liver had come back perfect,and thats probably the biggest shocker to me!

Got the endocrinologist at 12 for the first time to so will see how things go there


----------



## Delhi

VERY VERY VERY glad to hear this mate...

Sod the haters, we all think we are immune but no one knows whats coming next in life.


----------



## hackskii

Very good.

Keep us informed.

I have heard of guys where the LVH actually went down after they got off gear for some time.


----------



## weeman

hackskii said:


> Very good.
> 
> Keep us informed.
> 
> I have heard of guys where the LVH actually went down after they got off gear for some time.


off gear? sorry i dont understand that statement :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4

weeman said:


> off gear? sorry i dont understand that statement :lol:


Hahaha typical. Good to hear your on the mend big guy.


----------



## weeman

will update what my endo said tomoz,knackered just now,lets jut say it was good,and i shant be coming off for the forseeable future anyway


----------



## hackskii

weeman said:


> off gear? sorry i dont understand that statement :lol:


I know what you mean, you have not had a shot in 3 weeks.

Chances are that you will grow better from your heart being more efficient anyway.


----------



## Fatstuff

endo said back off a little bit, try 5 and half grams instead


----------



## OJay

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha typical. Good to hear your on the mend big guy.


X2


----------



## weeman

belated endo update lol

well it went fantastic with him,i was super shocked tbh,was preparing myself for stonewall,bbing/roids evil etc etc but couldnt have been more wrong.

To start with the guy had seen two previous bbers before me that day,he was able to name whole range of meds we use that normally you expect them not to have the first clue about what you are talking about,even down to some more spurious stuff,turns out also the guy trains himself too.

Basically after he took note of my history,extensive drink/drug abuse,gear dosages/length of use he said he cant for a second understand where the cardiology team that first treated me got the idea that my heart failure would have anything to do with gear use,he said yes obviously the training and aas use has increased the heart size wihtout doubt,but certainly wasnt what caused the heart failure (funnily enough the cardiologist that actually came to my house the same day was of the same opinion as him,polar opposite from what they said in hospital.....)

He said he also cant see that given the life changes in place why i wouldnt be vastly improved over the coming year (same as cardio said too),he brought the results of every blood test i had done for the duration of my stay and said he couldnt pick any holes at all,said that he kne wthere was probably no point in telling me to stop using AAS as in his experience people mostly dont ( :whistling: ),he said instead what he wanted to do was recommend drugs to keep at arms length,most aas were given the green light except from things which obviously significantly increase red blood cell count (oxy,eq etc)said also stay away from likes of clen,thyroid meds,gh and the no brainer which is stims.

I told him of current test doseage (600mg test/200mg mast e7-10 days) and again he was fine with that,said he expected that i would have sense enough not to tempt fate by raising to ridiculous levels in the future,which i wont.

So really,i left the place feeling super positive,understandible given what happend less than a month ago lol

As things are just now i am feeling good,i am once again steadily growing on a piddling amount compared to before due to getting my finger out at long last,training is going pretty well,feel like i am getting my body back,so pretty relieved as things stand.

On sadder note the day i got released from hospital,my stepdad got results from a scan they did on his long term problems,they have found a tumour attached to his lung beside his heart the size of a tennis ball,the have done a biopsy on him but still dont know if it is cancer or not so they want it out of him rapidly,its looking like this week coming with any luck,so to those who have been trying to get hold of me and getting delays this is why,just have patience and keep pestering me i will get in touch,just preoccupied some days!


----------



## expletive

Glad to hear it went well mate.

Interesting they said stay away from GH.

Sorry to hear about your step dad though


----------



## husky

good news weeman and here's hoping for good news for your step dad.


----------



## weeman

yeah i questioned the gh thing,he said he is basing that on his patients who suffer from acromegily (sp) which if i am right heart enlargement follows on after that condition has set in,not before,could be wrong tho as am oblivious on that point hence being surprised at gh being recomended to avoid.

Have to wonder if low doseage (ie 5iu eod or the likes) would affect it at all?? if anyone can chime in would appreciate


----------



## Fatstuff

Good news and bad news mate - good to hear about your endo, not only clued up on gh, clen etc - clued up on what meds to avoid steroid wise. Definite positive there. Sorry to hear about your step dad, hope everything goes smooth. Look after yourself!!!


----------



## weeman

cheers folks

currently sitting at 240.6lbs as well,my previous best has been 245 and i am pretty confident i will shoot past this over the coming weeks all being well


----------



## MRSTRONG

looks like your on the mend mate good to hear .


----------



## infernal0988

All iknow Weeman is the obvious the heart is a muscle & if you pump your body full of GH and have a vast amount of cardio into the mix pluss heavy workouts yeah your heart will grow, AAS will not do this as just amplifies whats already in your genetics where as GH makes new cells allowing you to surpass your genetics. So the obvious thing here would be that GH (does) Make your heart grow as GH allows your heart to grow beyond maximum size. This makes sense to me im just throwing this out their.


----------



## hackskii

Well, for us older folks GH I believe helps lipid profiles.

But, then again anti-aging folks use like 1 to 2iu a day, and that is for us older folks.


----------



## weeman

infernal0988 said:


> All iknow Weeman is the obvious the heart is a muscle & if you pump your body full of GH and have a vast amount of cardio into the mix pluss heavy workouts yeah your heart will grow, AAS will not do this as just amplifies whats already in your genetics where as GH makes new cells allowing you to surpass your genetics. So the obvious thing here would be that GH (does) Make your heart grow as GH allows your heart to grow beyond maximum size. This makes sense to me im just throwing this out their.


no mate,AAS do make your heart grow larger,your heart enlarges if you partake in any athletic activity wether AAS are involved in the mix or not,AAS also let you push beyond your natural genetic ability otherwise what would be the point in us using them at all



MacUK said:


> Lost any size on the guns? Lol


did initially as i dropped almost 20lbs in weight due to hospital stay and initial fright of it all,general consensis now is that they are back to their usual awesome again lol (i posted a pic in the get well thread from when i was in hospital pulling gunshots lol)


----------



## tprice

man have you been missed!!

:bounce:


----------



## weeman

pic update of sorts so can see how the flub is looking post heart drama,taken this morning post cardio,241.5lbs,lookin ok for a dead dude lol


----------



## weeman

i know mate,i should really think about going to weight watchers.

weight now is about 1-2lbs heavier than when i went into the hospital on the 21st last month (and subsequently dropped about 14-15lbs in the drama lol) so regained all lost weight and more and am noticabley leaner too,and on about a tenth of the gear lol


----------



## cas

Damn picture won't load on my phone 

Also as above, how much you taking? And if you are growing just as well, what's your conclusion for this?


----------



## Robbie

weeman said:


> ,and on about a tenth of the gear lol


take note Mac


----------



## weeman

cas said:


> Damn picture won't load on my phone
> 
> Also as above, how much you taking? And if you are growing just as well, what's your conclusion for this?


last wed i took 600mg test e and 200mg mast e,will take the same this coming friday night before i head on my long trip down south (ser is competing at the weekend so its road trip for us  )

conclusion,nothing,in all the years i have posted i have always admitted i never needed huge doses,i just did it because it was there and psychologically i wouldnt put much effort in unless i put loads of meds in,own worst enemy 

Now obv i have had wake up call and am trying infinitely harder at being consistent etc etc and accepting of the fact i WONT be using large doses anymore,its like being at peace with myself on the inside,kind of like 'ok lets see what we are capable of then' 

I dont have amazing genetics but i clearly dont have sh1t ones either,sort of middle of the road,more than capable enough to let me achieve my dream i guess,so heres hoping i fulfill that


----------



## expletive

MacUK said:


> shut up you fool:whistling:, it's weeman who plans my blast and cruise....


Words from the man himself Mac, you dont need large doses


----------



## weeman

not saying anyone doesnt need large doses,just that i know i dont,i just did it due to mental weakness lol proving it now more than ever.

Also certainly not gnr start slating those who wish to run big g's as i have been there and done it,and yes it can and does have its place,in my case i burnt the candle at both ends,achieved a size and level i prob wouldnt have been able to on 'normal' doses given my lifestyle throughout


----------



## Fatstuff

Was the 6g test a new high for u, or had u done a few of them??


----------



## TaintedSoul

weeman said:


> pic update of sorts so can see how the flub is looking post heart drama,taken this morning post cardio,241.5lbs,lookin ok for a dead dude lol


Looking better than me in that pic....... fvck am I even alive!!!!!!

EDIT : CVNT!!!!!


----------



## Magic Torch

Bri whats the dosage of Beta Blockers and Ramipril? Do you know what your HR is when you do cardio?


----------



## stow

weeman said:


> no mate,AAS do make your heart grow larger,your heart enlarges if you partake in any athletic activity wether AAS are involved in the mix or not,AAS also let you push beyond your natural genetic ability otherwise what would be the point in us using them at all


A'ight!

Glad you are feeling a lot better Weeman.

If you said you were ientending to cycle 100 miles per week they might advise similar!!

On acromegaly the excessive GH output does cause swelling of the internal organs, particularly the heart and its loss of contractive strength. It doesn't follow on from the condition, its sympton of the condition. That will be the main reason they advise to advoid GH I'm sure.

Glad you had a good endo, my experience of NHS endo was also as positive. Realistic, objective, open. V unlike GPs. Or at the other end of the spectrum, A&E docs (and even the troop of junipr docs they brought in to 'chat' to me). :angry:


----------



## usernameneeded

hi pal looking good in the pic there

glad to hear ur getting the weight back on and are feeling good

hope you have a good trip and wish ser good luck in her comp (although she prob doesnt need it )

are you managing the same sort of weighs when lifting or have you dropped the weight for more reps dont know if this has been asked before was just wondering about the stress lifting the super human weights u do must add haha

all the best mate


----------



## weeman

Fatstuff said:


> Was the 6g test a new high for u, or had u done a few of them??


6g of test was a new high yes but had been at that high a dose in the past with combined meds more or less,not been a stranger to high doses lol



TaintedSoul said:


> Looking better than me in that pic....... fvck am I even alive!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT : CVNT!!!!!


lol cheers mate



Magic Torch said:


> Bri whats the dosage of Beta Blockers and Ramipril? Do you know what your HR is when you do cardio?


on 2.5mg of bisiporolol and 5mg of ramipril mate,heart rate when doing cardio (treadmill 15% incline 3-3.5mph) steadies out around 112-118bpm 



stow said:


> A'ight!
> 
> Glad you are feeling a lot better Weeman.
> 
> If you said you were ientending to cycle 100 miles per week they might advise similar!!
> 
> On acromegaly the excessive GH output does cause swelling of the internal organs, particularly the heart and its loss of contractive strength. It doesn't follow on from the condition, its sympton of the condition. That will be the main reason they advise to advoid GH I'm sure.
> 
> Glad you had a good endo, my experience of NHS endo was also as positive. Realistic, objective, open. V unlike GPs. Or at the other end of the spectrum, A&E docs (and even the troop of junipr docs they brought in to 'chat' to me). :angry:


yeah it was a total shock to me the difference in attitude from the endo and the visiting cardiologist compared to the team i had in hospitalthey really couldnt have been more different!

Am still being amused at the lengths to what happened to me has grown arms and legs,have heard 3 reports of my death now,others that i lost 4st,others that i cant train again,that i had a stroke,you would think the truth is bad enough without tards throwing more spin on it lol


----------



## Fatstuff

weeman said:


> 6g of test was a new high yes but had been at that high a dose in the past with combined meds more or less,not been a stranger to high doses lol
> 
> lol cheers mate
> 
> on 2.5mg of bisiporolol and 5mg of ramipril mate,heart rate when doing cardio (treadmill 15% incline 3-3.5mph) steadies out around 112-118bpm
> 
> yeah it was a total shock to me the difference in attitude from the endo and the visiting cardiologist compared to the team i had in hospitalthey really couldnt have been more different!
> 
> Am still being amused at the lengths to what happened to me has grown arms and legs,have heard 3 reports of my death now,others that i lost 4st,others that i cant train again,that i had a stroke,you would think the truth is bad enough without tards throwing more spin on it lol


i heard his pecker dropped off


----------



## Magic Torch

weeman said:


> on 2.5mg of bisiporolol and 5mg of ramipril mate,heart rate when doing cardio (treadmill 15% incline 3-3.5mph) steadies out around 112-118bpm


PUSSY dose 

I cant get mine past 110 bpm if I'm running full sprint! haha

Glad your back in training hard mate, was just a little scare to remind you that you are human, a father and local town hero lol - in other words not immune and very much needed on this plant! Still ginger tho x


----------



## Suprakill4

Magic Torch said:


> PUSSY dose
> 
> I cant get mine past 110 bpm if I'm running full sprint! haha
> 
> Glad your back in training hard mate, was just a little scare to remind you that you are human, a father and local town hero lol - in other words not immune and very much needed on this plant! *Still ginger tho* x


YUK


----------



## cas

Magic Torch said:


> PUSSY dose
> 
> I cant get mine past 110 bpm if I'm running full sprint! haha
> 
> Glad your back in training hard mate, was just a little scare to remind you that you are human, a father and local town hero lol - in other words not immune and very much needed on this plant! Still ginger tho x


Why, are you on the blockers?

I felt like sh1t when on them, I could barely walk up a light hill let alone run or do any form of cardio!


----------



## weeman

Magic Torch said:


> PUSSY dose
> 
> I cant get mine past 110 bpm if I'm running full sprint! haha
> 
> Glad your back in training hard mate, was just a little scare to remind you that you are human, a father and local town hero lol - in other words not immune and very much needed on this plant! Still ginger tho x


yeah it defo did the trick into stopping me burning the candle at both ends,dont want to die,want to see my kids grow up,and want to continue competing/bbing,so knocked the extreme partying on the head,seems to be doing the trick so far!

on the meds they say that the plan is to increase me slowly up to 10mg of each a day then they will do more echo's etc to find out functionality after a while at that dose 

yeah the ginger thing sucks,fortunatley large gunnage compensates somewhat tho :lol:



cas said:


> Why, are you on the blockers?
> 
> I felt like sh1t when on them, I could barely walk up a light hill let alone run or do any form of cardio!


Beta blockers ar reknowned for making you feel lethargic when you first start using till your body adjusts,which showed only have taken a few days,it all it took with me,felt fuked for about 3-4 days then slowly found balance.

Apparently i am on them to reduce blood pressure and reduce resting heart rate,neither of which were actually problems in the first place lol so that bit confuses me somewhat!


----------



## Magic Torch

weeman said:


> yeah it defo did the trick into stopping me burning the candle at both ends,dont want to die,want to see my kids grow up,and want to continue competing/bbing,so knocked the extreme partying on the head,seems to be doing the trick so far!
> 
> 100% My cardiologist said Heart Failure is normally fairly straight forward and simple to treat - you remove the antagonist from the equation and things will get better, age is still on the good side!
> 
> on the meds they say that the plan is to increase me slowly up to 10mg of each a day then they will do more echo's etc to find out functionality after a while at that dose
> 
> 10mg aint too bad mate, but did effect my sex drive a bit
> 
> Apparently i am on them to reduce blood pressure and reduce resting heart rate,neither of which were actually problems in the first place lol so that bit confuses me somewhat!
> 
> Ramipril is an ACE inhibitor, it does reduce blood pressure by relaxing blood vessels, This makes it easier for the heart to function and in your case takes the strain off the heart - allowing it to recover


I'm somewhat of an expert on the subject lol

PM me if I can help with anything matey, glad your doing so well!


----------



## cas

I was on beta blockers for over a year until they ablated the electrical pathways in my left ventricle. I never got used to them I always felt low on energy, must of just been me.

I hated them, while on them my heart rate was so low while I was sleeping the alarm on the machine kept going off and I was lucky to get 3 hours sleep while in hospital, I found having a large meal before I went to sleep helped, otherwise I would wake up with dead arms and legs LOL

Tell you what, when something goes wrong with your heart it really makes you think about your life style doesn't it...


----------



## weeman

Magic Torch said:


> I'm somewhat of an expert on the subject lol
> 
> PM me if I can help with anything matey, glad your doing so well!


ah cool your defo the guy to ask on this subject !

were you still taking any gear at all ie test when on the meds? my sex drive ended up fuked when i went to superdose,expected really,but now its into the realms of a beginner user its back up and firing nicely,dont see myself ever coming off so was just wondering if yours reduced with test in the mix or without?


----------



## weeman

cas said:


> I was on beta blockers for over a year until they ablated the electrical pathways in my left ventricle. I never got used to them I always felt low on energy, must of just been me.
> 
> I hated them, while on them my heart rate was so low while I was sleeping the alarm on the machine kept going off and I was lucky to get 3 hours sleep while in hospital, I found having a large meal before I went to sleep helped, otherwise I would wake up with dead arms and legs LOL
> 
> Tell you what, when something goes wrong with your heart it really makes you think about your life style doesn't it...


fuk mate that sounds like it was pretty sh1t!!

yeah your not kidding,thing is i've always pushed my luck,drug drink wise the things i have done have been shocking,lucky to be here at all really and not just from whats happened,still,glad i lived my life just a shame the effect it had in the long run,but lcky enough to get kick in the sack to make me change before i pushed my luck too far.

Its actually almost like a weight off in one sense that i cant self destruct the way i used to,i cant chance it or basically its gnr be the grim result that cant be denied,takes the temptation away which is the biggest help for me.


----------



## Magic Torch

weeman said:


> ah cool your defo the guy to ask on this subject !
> 
> were you still taking any gear at all ie test when on the meds? my sex drive ended up fuked when i went to superdose,expected really,but now its into the realms of a beginner user its back up and firing nicely,dont see myself ever coming off so was just wondering if yours reduced with test in the mix or without?


Gear? I wasnt even allowed a cup of coffee lol

No mate just perscribed meds, but I was on a lot. Just from a science point of view, if your BP is low and HR then the blood flow anywhere is **** haha


----------



## Magic Torch

cas said:


> I was on beta blockers for over a year until they ablated the electrical pathways in my left ventricle. I never got used to them I always felt low on energy, must of just been me.
> 
> I hated them, while on them my heart rate was so low while I was sleeping the alarm on the machine kept going off and I was lucky to get 3 hours sleep while in hospital, I found having a large meal before I went to sleep helped, otherwise I would wake up with dead arms and legs LOL
> 
> Tell you what, when something goes wrong with your heart it really makes you think about your life style doesn't it...


LOL True, my feet and hands get soooo cold!

I was in Hossy for 10days and never slept a wink! but my HR was over 150bpm lmao

Sorry Bri spammin your journal, we should make our own section for spaz's with fecked up hearts


----------



## Magic Torch

No dude, mine were completely different to Bri's, I didnt just have heart failure I had AF and Tachycardia which lead to mine. I have a journal under members journals, take a look, dont want to spam Weemans journo too much!


----------



## hackskii

Magic Torch said:


> No dude, mine were completely different to Bri's, I didnt just have heart failure I had AF and Tachycardia which lead to mine. I have a journal under members journals, take a look, dont want to spam Weemans journo too much!


Was the Tachycardia caused from stims?

What page did you lay all of the information out on your heart condition Jamie?


----------



## weeman

Magic Torch said:


> Gear? I wasnt even allowed a cup of coffee lol
> 
> No mate just perscribed meds, but I was on a lot. Just from a science point of view, if your BP is low and HR then the blood flow anywhere is **** haha


lol to be fair thing yours was worse than mine tho,resting heart rate of 150 ffs you musta felt like you were flying! my resting heart rate highest was 92 and at that it was more thru anxiety of being in the hosp as upon waking it was 72 with bp at 121/78.



MacUK said:


> Magic, was your heart problem caused by the same problems as Weeman... Been told blast and crusing can cause permanent shut down, with heart problems??


lol mac i swear u only read half of what folk write lol my heart condition was not caused by gear,enlarged heart yes,heart failure,no,failure was caused due to extreme reccy and alcohol abuse,throw that at an enlarged heart and bingo,recipe for disaster!

Am actually gnr be putting a large status post on facebook regarding this as in all seriousness its doing my tits in everyone saying it was AAS abuse that caused it,amongst all the other snidey snipes of me being dead etc.


----------



## Magic Torch

Lol slowed to 150 was at 190 lol I got a gun pic in critical care unit with my oxygen mask on and drips etc in, thought it was hilarious......until after I was home and I looked at it again, zoomed in to ECG machine and it was 180 odd.....not as funny as I thought haha

Mind u I had a catheter in.....might explain it


----------



## cas

Magic Torch said:


> No dude, mine were completely different to Bri's, I didnt just have heart failure I had AF and Tachycardia which lead to mine. I have a journal under members journals, take a look, dont want to spam Weemans journo too much!


I had tachycardia of the left ventricle (the bad one) my heart rate was recorded at 260 bpm, and all I was doing was sitting down...I'm quite lucky though most kids die from it.

They stopped my heart and then shocked it to get the rythm back but it didn't work, I had an attack every month

Scary when your heart throws a leppy and goes in to VT ain't it lol


----------



## Suprakill4

weeman said:


> lol to be fair thing yours was worse than mine tho,resting heart rate of 150 ffs you musta felt like you were flying! my resting heart rate highest was 92 and at that it was more thru anxiety of being in the hosp as upon waking it was 72 with bp at 121/78.
> 
> lol mac i swear u only read half of what folk write lol my heart condition was not caused by gear,enlarged heart yes,heart failure,no,failure was caused due to extreme reccy and alcohol abuse,throw that at an enlarged heart and bingo,recipe for disaster!
> 
> Am actually gnr be putting a large status post on facebook regarding this as in all seriousness its doing my tits in everyone saying it was AAS abuse that caused it,amongst all the other snidey snipes of me being dead etc.


People are saying your dead!?!?! WTF mate, some people are pathetic lol.


----------



## TaintedSoul

weeman said:


> lol mac i swear u only read half of what folk write lol my heart condition was not caused by gear,enlarged heart yes,heart failure,no,failure was caused due to extreme reccy and alcohol abuse,throw that at an enlarged heart and bingo,recipe for disaster!
> 
> Am actually gnr be putting a large status post on facebook regarding this as in all seriousness its doing my tits in everyone saying it was AAS abuse that caused it,amongst all the other snidey snipes of me being dead etc.


So is that a yes or no on the ASS abuse? :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

TaintedSoul said:


> So is that a yes or no on the ASS abuse? :whistling:


I dont think his penchant for a tiny bit of bum fun is going to cause a heart problem!!


----------



## TaintedSoul

I think what's admirable is yourself, MagicTorch etc.. etc.. after all this shyte you still in the gym doing what you love!! Not on a couch, having given up on life and watching "Only way is Essex"!!

I'd be sh!t scared if I had any heart problems!!!


----------



## J.Smith

Brian...

How do you prefer to run slin when aiming for muscle?

Do you prefer lots of smaller shots of 3shots of like 10-15iu on workout days


----------



## stow

cas said:


> I had tachycardia of the left ventricle (the bad one) my heart rate was recorded at 260 bpm, and all I was doing was sitting down...I'm quite lucky though most kids die from it.
> 
> They stopped my heart and then shocked it to get the rythm back but it didn't work, I had an attack every month
> 
> Scary when your heart throws a leppy and goes in to VT ain't it lol


What did that actually feel like?


----------



## stow

hackskii said:


> Was the Tachycardia caused from stims?
> 
> What page did you lay all of the information out on your heart condition Jamie?


Here here, I'd like to read about it MT.

Stow


----------



## Nidge

weeman said:


> belated endo update lol
> 
> well it went fantastic with him,i was super shocked tbh,was preparing myself for stonewall,bbing/roids evil etc etc but couldnt have been more wrong.
> 
> To start with the guy had seen two previous bbers before me that day,he was able to name whole range of meds we use that normally you expect them not to have the first clue about what you are talking about,even down to some more spurious stuff,turns out also the guy trains himself too.
> 
> Basically after he took note of my history,extensive drink/drug abuse,gear dosages/length of use he said he cant for a second understand where the cardiology team that first treated me got the idea that my heart failure would have anything to do with gear use,he said yes obviously the training and aas use has increased the heart size wihtout doubt,but certainly wasnt what caused the heart failure (funnily enough the cardiologist that actually came to my house the same day was of the same opinion as him,polar opposite from what they said in hospital.....)
> 
> He said he also cant see that given the life changes in place why i wouldnt be vastly improved over the coming year (same as cardio said too),he brought the results of every blood test i had done for the duration of my stay and said he couldnt pick any holes at all,said that he kne wthere was probably no point in telling me to stop using AAS as in his experience people mostly dont ( :whistling: ),he said instead what he wanted to do was recommend drugs to keep at arms length,most aas were given the green light except from things which obviously significantly increase red blood cell count (oxy,eq etc)said also stay away from likes of clen,thyroid meds,gh and the no brainer which is stims.
> 
> I told him of current test doseage (600mg test/200mg mast e7-10 days) and again he was fine with that,said he expected that i would have sense enough not to tempt fate by raising to ridiculous levels in the future,which i wont.
> 
> So really,i left the place feeling super positive,understandible given what happend less than a month ago lol
> 
> As things are just now i am feeling good,i am once again steadily growing on a piddling amount compared to before due to getting my finger out at long last,training is going pretty well,feel like i am getting my body back,so pretty relieved as things stand.
> 
> On sadder note the day i got released from hospital,my stepdad got results from a scan they did on his long term problems,they have found a tumour attached to his lung beside his heart the size of a tennis ball,the have done a biopsy on him but still dont know if it is cancer or not so they want it out of him rapidly,its looking like this week coming with any luck,so to those who have been trying to get hold of me and getting delays this is why,just have patience and keep pestering me i will get in touch,just preoccupied some days!


On the good news side well done big fella, on the bad news side I'm sorry to hear of your stepdad mate.


----------



## weeman

just back from down south,super fuked,set of at half past midnight friday night and covered 1200 miles upon arrival back home!!

Trip was great tho,went and visited jw007,headed to maidenhead and met JM,Ser competed in the british strongwoman and highland games,won second in her class,she actually beat britains 3rd strongest woman!!

Will be in touch with everyone tomoz,only had about 12 hours sleep since thursday night!


----------



## JM

weeman said:


> just back from down south,super fuked,set of at half past midnight friday night and covered 1200 miles upon arrival back home!!
> 
> Trip was great tho,went and visited jw007,headed to maidenhead and met JM,Ser competed in the british strongwoman and highland games,won second in her class,she actually beat britains 3rd strongest woman!!
> 
> Will be in touch with everyone tomoz,only had about 12 hours sleep since thursday night!


It was great to meet you both :beer:


----------



## J.Smith

You catching up with the journal soon mate?


----------



## Suprakill4

weeman said:


> just back from down south,super fuked,set of at half past midnight friday night and covered 1200 miles upon arrival back home!!
> 
> Trip was great tho,went and visited jw007,headed to maidenhead and met JM,Ser competed in the british strongwoman and highland games,won second in her class,she actually beat britains 3rd strongest woman!!
> 
> Will be in touch with everyone tomoz,only had about 12 hours sleep since thursday night!


Thats fantastic news. Be sure to give her my congratulations mate!! Amazing achievement!


----------



## JM

I have a couple of pics on my phone from the day if you want me to upload them on here


----------



## Yoshi

JM said:


> I have a couple of pics on my phone from the day if you want me to upload them on here


Not you doing ser is it? if so thats in MA mate lol


----------



## weeman

lol not been in here in a while.

Been training best i can to stick to plan as of late but would be lying if said that things hadnt started to faulter a little due to being without my wingman RS whilst he has been struck down with back injury.

Got no real news to update with training wise,bodyweight is fluctuating between 238 on a bad day to 245 on a good day,gear still the same (600mg test e+200mg mast e every 7-14 days along with 50mg prov ed and 20mg arom ed) been trying to keep motivated in gym with silly wee goals like the timed 75 reps with 60kg thing (which i tore up today in 1.35mins lol) etc etc hoping motivation will resurge now that Rams is taking babysteps to the road to recovery

Also been trying out new dnp caps since monday,400mg a day,f-u-k-i-n melting lol forgot how wonderous they make you feel when you sitting on a leather couch after stupidly inducing some carbs pmsl


----------



## weeman

oh oh also been going to cyropractor for last 3 weeks too,guy went nuts when i got my top off and gave me my most obscure nice compliment i have ever had,he kept on going on about how well developed i was and that when i die to make sure i donate my body to the correct place and not just donate my organs then went on to tell me about this cadaver they practised on at uni that was of a guy who had been wheelchair bound all his days and trained due to that had a very well developed upper body and made learning the body so much easier lmfao


----------



## weeman

5th day on 400mg dnp,have dropped in that time 11lbs

flat as a pancake currently springs to mind,down to currently sitting at 230lbs today,guns flattened off to an 1/8 over 19",this upsets me somewhat but the glycogen refill when i stop should no doubt have me smiling again lol

initial intentions were to be around 3 week mark but way i am feeling now i wont last that long,or will have to halve dose,these things make the origional BRL tabs seem underdosed in comparison lol

think longest have actually lasted on it in past was 13-14 days or something like that then had to knock it on the head,despite flatness already seeing changes tho,can see sawtooth coming in at bottom of each oblique,hip flexors starting to be more prominent,split in bi's clearer despite severe lack of pop when flexing.

Also a double whammy is i have to use lasix ed and i am feeling much more dehydrated than in past times using DNP i would assume due to this,despite taking in prob 5 ltr+ fluids during day and 1.5-2ltrs thru the night.

This is more experiment on my part as obv many fat burner type drugs are off the list for me now due to the heart thing,so seeing how i cope using this as its one of the few i can use if/when i do compete again

Tell you whats a catch 22,craving icecream,and yeah i can eat it,but only at cost of going into nuclear meltdown 5 mins later pmsl


----------



## Yoshi

Why mast over tren bud?

Glad your still training, what were guns before dnp?

How's diet while on dnp bud?


----------



## Suprakill4

MacUK said:


> Why mast over tren bud?
> 
> Glad your still training, what were guns before dnp?
> 
> How's diet while on dnp bud?


Maybe because he has recently had heart problems you plum lol.

Great to hear things are going ok Bri!!!! I am going to start seeing a chiro aswel but won't be any compliments when I take my top off lol!


----------



## weeman

MacUK said:


> Why mast over tren bud?
> 
> Glad your still training, what were guns before dnp?
> 
> How's diet while on dnp bud?


not using tren due to the heart stuff going on at mo,thats why min and heart 'friendly' aas being used in tiny amounts till things change (due echo mid june)

guns pre dnp,not sure prob circa 19.5-20",just dep on bodyweight fluctuation,how full i am etc.

diet whilst using DNP actually not really differing it much from what it has been over previous weeks,prob actually eating a little more due to having a bit more motivation with Rams being back etc,avoiding carbs thru day when heat becomes unbearable for me tho,night time is fukish lol sweats whilst sleeping is inhuman!


----------



## MRSTRONG

are you and the mrs in berkshire this weekend ?


----------



## weeman

ewen said:


> are you and the mrs in berkshire this weekend ?


no mate,we wanted to get down but funds have taken a hit so having to give it a miss,we gnr be down in kent i think it is in about 6 weeks for the womens english (july 2nd) at rob framptons gym.

ser said to pm her your wifes name and she will add her to the strongwoman page on FB or something?fook knows drop her a line mate lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

weeman said:


> no mate,we wanted to get down but funds have taken a hit so having to give it a miss,we gnr be down in kent i think it is in about 6 weeks for the womens english (july 2nd) at rob framptons gym.
> 
> ser said to pm her your wifes name and she will add her to the strongwoman page on FB or something?fook knows drop her a line mate lol


yeah ill drop her a pm cheers dude .

looks like your healing well and its all looking good for you .

i might take a ride over to robs place then its in Portsmouth:thumbup1: btw

lol just re read your post lol my mrs set the page up :lol:


----------



## weeman

she took third at the scottish up here last wknd btw,won a fkn 5 foot broadsword the bitch!! she missed second place by one point (her trainer came off in the 125kg sledge push about 4 feet from the finish line!!) there were some fkn units for women came over from germany,knocked out 115kg farmers,235k deads,240kg yolk over 20 metres,they were weapons lol

this was her that night after the nabba scotland (we had to shoot 100miles to the show i had 3 guys in straight from her comp lol) with my good mate Rab (team1 on here) and his second place class 1 trophy,good day results wise!


----------



## MRSTRONG

well done ser :thumbup1:

that was willy and louise`s comp wasnt it ? i seen the swords i was well jealous lol


----------



## weeman

ewen said:


> well done ser :thumbup1:
> 
> that was willy and louise`s comp wasnt it ? i seen the swords i was well jealous lol


aye mate was their comp,the swords are crackers,i was gutted pmsl

obviously i never hear the end of how i have been trying to win one of them at the overall nabba etc for 3-4 years in a row and its eluded me yet she gets one first try,the boot :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

weeman said:


> aye mate was their comp,the swords are crackers,i was gutted pmsl
> 
> obviously i never hear the end of how i have been trying to win one of them at the overall nabba etc for 3-4 years in a row and its eluded me yet she gets one first try,the boot :lol:


tell me about it mate when my mrs won the uk`s she got a trophy the size of a wheelie bin fcuking gloat`s about it still .


----------



## weeman

ewen said:


> tell me about it mate when my mrs won the uk`s she got a trophy the size of a wheelie bin fcuking gloat`s about it still .


lol i console myself with fact i got a ream of first place trophies and she has nothing but second and third,competitive with each other....you think? pmsl


----------



## MRSTRONG

yeah but the sword is just awesome :lol:


----------



## weeman

fuk off!!

the bastrd thing is sitting about 6 foot from me,not displayed beside the other trophies,no,right in the middle of the fukin fireplace,not even on it,in front of it!!! she trying to tell me something.

Should have seen my little four year old Fin's face next day when he came down and saw it,he stood in front of it silent,ran upstairs to get his heman sword (about 18" long lol) and held it against her sword,then looked at me and said i think mums sword is bigger than mine in a sad wee voice lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

weeman said:


> fuk off!!
> 
> the bastrd thing is sitting about 6 foot from me,not displayed beside the other trophies,no,right in the middle of the fukin fireplace,not even on it,in front of it!!! she trying to tell me something.
> 
> Should have seen my little four year old Fin's face next day when he came down and saw it,he stood in front of it silent,ran upstairs to get his heman sword (about 18" long lol) and held it against her sword,then looked at me and said i think mums sword is bigger than mine in a sad wee voice lol


 :lol: haha brilliant , bed for me take care dude .


----------



## Suprakill4

Tell her congrats mate. You could have 50 first place trophies mate and still her sword trumps them all and you know it haha.


----------



## barsnack

how high are you keeping the carbs fella?


----------



## weeman

Suprakill4 said:


> Tell her congrats mate. You could have 50 first place trophies mate and still her sword trumps them all and you know it haha.


fuk u too!! :lol:



barsnack said:


> how high are you keeping the carbs fella?


erm,no idea lol,if had to guess maybe 200-30ish?changes each day but i reckon prob in that neighbourhood 

enough to make me regret eating each and every gram lol tonight when to a harvester with the mrs and kids,had an eaton mess type thing for pudding,am certain that the fire alarm went off in the place cos of the heat i was producing :lol:


----------



## Milky

Tell her to get on here and blow her trumpet mate.

Lots of people will be made up for her !


----------



## weeman

fuk no,its bad enough without that happening pmsl


----------



## Suprakill4

Haha. I think she should come on her with pics of the sword and whore them all over your journal lol.

I MIGHT be moving to Glasgow next year mate, my dads working for the olympics at the minute and has secured a job for the common wealth games aswel so should be able to get me a job with him. What's Glasgow like? Be good to meet you and Ser if it goes though!!!


----------



## weeman

Suprakill4 said:


> Haha. I think she should come on her with pics of the sword and whore them all over your journal lol.
> 
> I MIGHT be moving to Glasgow next year mate, my dads working for the olympics at the minute and has secured a job for the common wealth games aswel so should be able to get me a job with him. What's Glasgow like? Be good to meet you and Ser if it goes though!!!


awesome mate  a sure ser will show you around lol  freindly and accomodating etc lmao


----------



## Yoshi

weeman said:


> awesome mate  a sure ser will show you around lol  freindly and accomodating etc lmao


There's a couple in benidom the tv program two old swingers just reminds me of you a ser everytime lol


----------



## Suprakill4

Lol!! I'll make sure I gasp in amazement if I ever see the sword and just walk past your trophies with not even a second glance ha ha. Do you live near Glasgow?


----------



## weeman

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol!! I'll make sure I gasp in amazement if I ever see the sword and just walk past your trophies with not even a second glance ha ha. Do you live near Glasgow?


cock! :lol:

live about 40mins drive from Glasgow mate 

sooooo

bodyweight down to 225 this morning from 245 13 days ago,so thats a grad total of LOADS!

decided to sack it today as its now unbearable at night,13 days has been enough,happy with what its brought about so now its time to fill back out and bounce up with glyco supercomp

will prob give it another blast after the paisley show in cpl weeks time,tho will be actually altering diet etc the next time around,this shot was done basically changing nothing barring adding in 20 mins of cardio most days lol


----------



## StephenC

weeman said:


> cock! :lol:
> 
> live about 40mins drive from Glasgow mate
> 
> sooooo
> 
> bodyweight down to 225 this morning from 245 13 days ago,so thats a grad total of LOADS!
> 
> decided to sack it today as its now unbearable at night,13 days has been enough,happy with what its brought about so now its time to fill back out and bounce up with glyco supercomp
> 
> will prob give it another blast after the paisley show in cpl weeks time,tho will be actually altering diet etc the next time around,this shot was done basically changing nothing barring adding in 20 mins of cardio most days lol


Gave up on it on Friday myself mate, I'm not lean by any means but a little leg separation and the faintest outline of abs will do for a starter.

Oh, new compound to maximise glycogen load, started testing it last night along with copious amounts of irn bru and several cakes, I'll keep you in the loop


----------



## Yoshi

The problem is bri, ser just has better guns then you... Lol


----------



## weeman

StephenC said:


> Gave up on it on Friday myself mate, I'm not lean by any means but a little leg separation and the faintest outline of abs will do for a starter.
> 
> Oh, new compound to maximise glycogen load, started testing it last night along with copious amounts of irn bru and several cakes, I'll keep you in the loop


oooooo sounds interesting mate,need ta let me know 

yeah gets a bit much on it eh,bit those caps are fkn good thats for sure 



MacUK said:


> The problem is bri, ser just has better guns then you... Lol


she has many things better than me mate,her guns aint one of them.


----------



## Yoshi

weeman said:


> oooooo sounds interesting mate,need ta let me know
> 
> yeah gets a bit much on it eh,bit those caps are fkn good thats for sure
> 
> she has many things better than me mate,her guns aint one of them.


She's not much nicer glutes

Hair colour?

Whos got bigger chest though! Lol


----------



## weeman

i defo got the biggest chest lol she got nae tits even she says that (hence her constantly pestering me to get hers done lol)

her calves rape mine tho.


----------



## Yoshi

She'd look amazing with them fine though mate! You'd defo have fun !


----------



## Ser

He knows, i think you guys here should put EXTRA pressure on him to hurry up though...lol

I'd like tp add...Bri DOES hiave bigger arms than me...but his are fatceps...just sayin


----------



## Fatstuff

Is it wrong that I want to be a filling in the sandwich of u pair


----------



## Yoshi

Extra pressure means pictures if he agrees? Purely for bodybuilding purposes lol


----------



## Ser

Fatstuff said:


> Is it wrong that I want to be a filling in the sandwich of u pair


Not at all... :devil2: you have to make him hurry up though... :lol:



MacUK said:


> Extra pressure means pictures if he agrees? Purely for bodybuilding purposes lol


If i had them done i would go topless everywhere and everyone would have no choice in viewing them... :tongue:


----------



## Linny

Popped in to see how yer diddlin chuckle chops


----------



## hackskii

Linny said:


> Popped in to see how yer diddlin chuckle chops


I remember you.

How are you doing?


----------



## Yoshi

Ser said:


> Not at all... :devil2: you have to make him hurry up though... :lol:
> 
> If i had them done i would go topless everywhere and everyone would have no choice in viewing them... :tongue:


Bri sort it out mate !


----------



## weeman

ok bodyweight now up 10lbs on the button from sunday morning,234lbs this morning,everything has been clean,actually getting my numbers in really well,eating at least 3-4 meals a day with 3 shakes as well,drinks are being topped up with amino powder thingy i have also so bit extra good quality prot there too.

Saw cardiologist this morning,he had come to increase my meds but i refused,based it on them blanket medicating me instead of seeing my case on its individual merit,they are trying to put me on same meds/doseage as my 87 yr old gran ffs!

When this was stated to him he said even young kids were put on these meds at these doses to which i replied this proves my point entirely,i went on to say i won tbe having my meds increased until i have another echo to see where we are at with heart function now all these months down the line,he said he would refer me to specialist but that he would most likely refuse to do echo till i was up to speed on my meds in their eyes,i said in that case i would seek out another specialist instead etc etc until i speak to someone that can treat the process with logic instead of typical NHS treat the symptoms mantra.

So long and short of it is see specialist on the 12th june and take it from there,the guy today had a listen to my lungs to see if any fluid apparent but he said they sounded totally clear so guess thats a good thing too lol


----------



## weeman

Linny said:


> Popped in to see how yer diddlin chuckle chops


hey hey !!

certainly better than i was a few months ago hen lol stupid failing heart pfaf lol

hope your well,when you stepping up again to air the lean mean linny machine?this year?


----------



## flinty90

Hey matey , good news on the lungs then bro... now you wont get out of breath having to lift that fcukin sword of Ser's out the way everytime you have to clean around the cnut pmsl !!!! X


----------



## weeman

flinty90 said:


> Hey matey , good news on the lungs then bro... now you wont get out of breath having to lift that fcukin sword of Ser's out the way everytime you have to clean around the cnut pmsl !!!! X


suck my tiny ballsack bro x


----------



## flinty90

weeman said:


> suck my tiny ballsack bro x


fcukin love to mate, when you have Ser's Sex dripping all over it lol X


----------



## weeman

keeping in line with my compadre @RS007 am posting up F.A.F. pics today also as a kind of starting point i guess too,so here i am at 241 as of this morning,front and back for a change instead of just an ab or gunshot lol

Cant lie when i say Rams motivation and new found focus is helping me to drive on also and set goals,also Rab being in motivation mode post show is also a positive effect,heres hoping and keep up some momentum and then who knows....... 

oh yeah,also jumped back on dnp this morn too,just gnr run 200mg for ? amount of time,thought may as well suffer with the samoan.


----------



## hackskii

Nice to see you back brother.

Have not seen Rams pics yet, going there now.

You both are about the same weight huh?

How tall are each of you guys?


----------



## weeman

hackskii said:


> Nice to see you back brother.
> 
> Have not seen Rams pics yet, going there now.
> 
> You both are about the same weight huh?
> 
> How tall are each of you guys?


cheers scott 

think Rams out weighs me slightly by 8 or 9lbs but yeah basically around the same weight give or take,i am 5'9'' and rams 5'11''.


----------



## hackskii

weeman said:


> cheers scott
> 
> think Rams out weighs me slightly by 8 or 9lbs but yeah basically around the same weight give or take,i am 5'9'' and rams 5'11''.


Both of you are taller than me, but in my defense I am way fatter. :lol:


----------



## RACK

Can I come between you both at 5ft 10in.........

Glad to see you back on here mate as TM is a b1tch to read on my blackberry.

Still in good shape I see too


----------



## Jay.32

weeman said:


> keeping in line with my compadre @RS007 am posting up F.A.F. pics today also as a kind of starting point i guess too,so here i am at 241 as of this morning,front and back for a change instead of just an ab or gunshot lol
> 
> Cant lie when i say Rams motivation and new found focus is helping me to drive on also and set goals,also Rab being in motivation mode post show is also a positive effect,heres hoping and keep up some momentum and then who knows.......
> 
> oh yeah,also jumped back on dnp this morn too,just gnr run 200mg for ? amount of time,thought may as well suffer with the samoan.


Still looking rather large Bri, I thought after your heart probs and stint in hospital... you would of lost alot of that mass.. but its def still there:thumbup1:


----------



## Yoshi

Looking good Bri, what guns you supporting now ?


----------



## Suprakill4

Looking very good mate. Disheartening everyone saying fat pics and all still much leaner than me I must be obese lol


----------



## big_jim_87

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking very good mate. Disheartening everyone saying fat pics and all still much leaner than me I must be obese lol


na your just a cvnt... lol


----------



## flinty90

hows it going in here then Weeman ya sexy fcuker ??? you still motivated to the max bro X


----------



## Kimball

weeman said:


> lol to be fair thing yours was worse than mine tho,resting heart rate of 150 ffs you musta felt like you were flying! my resting heart rate highest was 92 and at that it was more thru anxiety of being in the hosp as upon waking it was 72 with bp at 121/78.
> 
> lol mac i swear u only read half of what folk write lol my heart condition was not caused by gear,enlarged heart yes,heart failure,no,failure was caused due to extreme reccy and alcohol abuse,throw that at an enlarged heart and bingo,recipe for disaster!
> 
> Am actually gnr be putting a large status post on facebook regarding this as in all seriousness its doing my tits in everyone saying it was AAS abuse that caused it,amongst all the other snidey snipes of me being dead etc.


All you guys who have had the heart problems, do you know which page you've set out the incidents on?

I've been going through something pretty similar since November last year. Would be great and reassuring to read your experiences. Mine now is, I think, mainly anxiety induced as the cardio has signed me off saying its benign, sadly my head doesn't believe him


----------



## stow

Is Weeman ok??


----------



## Jay.32

Yeah he's got a new toy he's playing with..... new car:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

weeman said:


> fuk mate that sounds like it was pretty sh1t!!
> 
> yeah your not kidding,thing is i've always pushed my luck,drug drink wise the things i have done have been shocking,lucky to be here at all really and not just from whats happened,still,glad i lived my life just a shame the effect it had in the long run,but lcky enough to get kick in the sack to make me change before i pushed my luck too far.
> 
> Its actually almost like a weight off in one sense that i cant self destruct the way i used to,i cant chance it or basically its gnr be the grim result that cant be denied,takes the temptation away which is the biggest help for me.


This is so true x2,interesting read and will carry on mate,be well.


----------

